#launchpad 2004-11-08
<BradB> maybe we'll just new a few maintainers (and more of you, of course) to test it offline and then just take the leap at some point in the next few weeks
<BradB> s/new a/need a/
<mdz> another possibility would be to have pitti use it for tracking security issues only
<mdz> security is the toughest test case for a bug tracker :-)
<BradB> cool
<mdz> that has the advantage of being a relatively discrete set of bugs
<mdz> workrave, back in 10 if you still need me
<BradB> ok, thanks for your feedback
<debonzi> BradB, is it possible to have a debug port in launchpad.ubuntu.com?
<BradB> elmo: ^ ? (debug is on 9021)
<kiko_bz> is it now?
<BradB> kiko_bz: yeah
<kiko_bz> ah, neat.
<BradB> it won't work though unless elmo does something to the apache config
<debonzi> BradB, sure? I can't connect in port 9021
<BradB> debonzi: yep it's listening. the firewall'll block you, of course, but it's listening :)
<kiko_bz> screaming on deaf ears
<debonzi> is elmo the responsable for that?
<BradB> debonzi: yep
<debonzi> elmo, ?
<kiko_bz> BradB, cprov has an updated gina run for your schema version I believe
<kiko_bz> I don't know how you would go about using it though, given you've already got some data in your DB
<BradB> kiko_bz: sounds like a problem for the stud
<BradB> in any case
<kiko_bz> one thing we *could* do is start a run on *your* database if you like.
<kiko_bz> it will take 2h.
<BradB> i gotta go play the role of gigalo now
<kiko_bz> (just for main)
<BradB> hm
<kiko_bz> he ran it on soyuz_dogfood
<BradB> kiko_bz: will running it on launchpad_dogfood blow any data way? i wouldn't expect so. if not, go ahead, i'd say.
<BradB> i gotta go out for a while.
<kiko_bz> it probably won't, but I don't know if it will run :)
<cprov> BradB|out: heeh it's your last chance to say "please NO" ...
<kiko_bz> cprov, what do you think :)
<kiko_bz> cprov, make a dump of the current launchpad_dogfood DB in case it goes wrong.
<cprov> FOGO NA BOMBA !!
<kiko_bz> you can actually dump your DB with inserts only
<BradB|out> heheh
<kiko_bz> which would avoid having to re-run gina
<kiko_bz> I don't know if that would blow up because of uniqueness constraints though
<kiko_bz> may be simpler to just kick gina again
<BradB|out> if you think you might blow away data, just make sure you have a quick way of unblowing it away
<BradB|out> if you need more input from me though, it'll have to wait, i gotta head out nowish
<cprov> just dumping the current launcpad_dogfood should avoid future problems
<cprov> the only problem is Librarian  dependencies ( Kinnison WANTED), once I'm running w/ librarian there is no way to insert its fields latter, so we will need to purge the DB and rerun gina+librarian
<sabdfl> ok, am back, will catch up on scrollback
<kiko_bz> shame
<kiko_bz> sabdfl, meet salgado; he's working with us initially on setting up some agreeable sampledata for soyuz
<sabdfl> hey salgado, welcome aboard
<salgado> hello sabdfl
<kiko_bz> the current size we've paired it down to is 1.4MB bzipped
<kiko_bz> I suspect that's still too big
<sabdfl> how many packages would that include?
<kiko_bz> salgado?
<sabdfl> we don't need many
<sabdfl> just four or so packages with four releases of each
<kiko_bz> heh
<salgado> 121 sourcepackages
<kiko_bz> how many releases?
<salgado> 303 binarypackages
<kiko_bz> where is all that size coming from, damn it? people?
<salgado> 50 people
<kiko_bz> it's a reasonable sample actually
<kiko_bz> salgado, from a visual review of the dumpfile, what's taking up most of the space?
<salgado> I haven't take a look at it yet. I'll do it now
<salgado> 660K from bziped gpgkeys
<kiko_bz> salgado, can you kick all but 50 of those gpgkeys spacewards? I don't care for them, and I suspect sabdfl doesn't either.
<salgado> project/product descriptions should be blamed too
<kiko_bz> blame cprov, he got the data for us ;)
<salgado> kiko_bz: there's 20 gpgkeys
<cprov> salgado: have you sliced the packages.gz files ?
<cprov> salgado: or are following another approach ?
<salgado> cprov: I used cascade=True on all ForeignKeys() and then I deleted all but the first 50 Persons
<cprov> salgado: so, you worked just on DB not in the code itself, fine
<cprov> kiko: next step ? store the new dump in a public place ? or turn it our new-sampledata for lp ? 
<kiko> I would really like to put this up as the new sample data
<kiko> but it needs to be a bit smaller
<kiko> I think ~800K uncompressed is the limit of what's acceptable
<sabdfl> stub: up early? are bug attachments up and running?
<cprov> kiko: then cut it a bit more, let's say 20 persons
<kiko> yes
<kiko> salgado, how does that sound?
<salgado> for 800k uncompressed I think 10 persons is enough
<kiko> shoot then 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: template fix to avoid traceback when SourcePackage.distro is NULL. (patch-707)
<kiko> debonzi rocks
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--tla--1.3: seal the branch, not used now the name has been chosen (version-0)
<sabdfl> i think malone is a lot slicker than most bug trackers already, from an end-user point of view
<sabdfl> i want an issue tracker so that as many of the "doh" things as possible are handled by non-developer community members
<sabdfl> but i'm not going to hide malone
<sabdfl> just led users to the issue tracker first
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/tla-debian--debian--1.0: seal the branch, not used now the name has been chosen (version-0)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/tla--devo--1.3: seal the branch, not used now the name has been chosen (version-0)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/docs-tla--devo--1.3: seal the branch, not used now the name has been chosen (version-0)
<sabdfl> the ui weirdness was debated between limi and i
<sabdfl> we decided to try it, we can pull it if it's too weird
<sabdfl> this is the bit where the headline assignment is a rownavigation style table
<sabdfl> with links in it, on the package/product and assignee
<sabdfl> and the links take you to different pages than clicking elsewhere on the row
<sabdfl> it's a handy shortcut if you know what you're doing
<sabdfl> but might be too clever for new users
<salgado> kiko: 10 persons, 36 products, 13 sourcepackagereleases: 900K uncompressed
<kiko> salgado, looks good; let me check it out
<kiko> sabdfl, is 900K closer to acceptable? it triplicates the current data.
<sabdfl> fogo na bomba indeed :-)
<kiko> let's see
<sabdfl> kiko! you got your name back!
<sabdfl> night guys
<lifeless> night
<salgado> night sabdfl
<sabdfl> hey sync-man!
<sabdfl> lifeless: we vending our branches yet?
<lifeless> not quite. taxi had a quirk beyond what spiv fixed.
<lifeless> on my plate for today - I've done the bootstrap heavy lifting for baz now.
<lifeless> you get roll a deb of baz to play with anytime now :)
<sabdfl> i saw thelove commits sealing off tla
<sabdfl> gotta love thelove
<sabdfl> i crack myself up
<sabdfl> aren't you guys glad we don't work in the same office every day :-)
<sabdfl> night
<lifeless> hehehe
<lifeless> night
<kiko> heh
* stub yawns
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/arch-pqm--main--0: dont fail pqm if a PQMException is raised (patch-12)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: * added directories (patch-3)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Re-adding the massively pruned patch logs (patch-4)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Nudge the tla help command to the left (Jivera) (patch-5)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Unsigned checking for Asuffield (Jivera) (patch-6)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: I believe the update test is finally working (patch-7)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Adding grab file description to help (patch-8)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Fixing grab so that it registeres the remote archive properly (patch-9)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Various small things, mostly input validations (Abentley) (patch-10)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Selective undo (Monoses) (patch-11)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Path fix for cmd-file-find (patch-12)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Add missing patchlogs from before (patch-13)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Fix for get-changeset and testcase for same (Bentley) (patch-14)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Make tests more solaris friendly (patch-15)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Fixing id for test-get-changeset (patch-16)
<sabdfl> lifeless: is there a generic command to show the diffs of the last commit?
<spiv_> Maybe something like "tla get-changeset $(tla logs -r | head -1) ,,last-changeset && find ,,last-changeset/patches -type f | xargs cat"
<sabdfl> stub: what do the new reltriggers do?
<spiv_> There may be a saner way to do that :)
<sabdfl> spiv_: yowser
<stub> New reltriggers?
<sabdfl> stub: from this morning's refuel:
<sabdfl> @@ -676,6 +679,7 @@
<sabdfl>  UPDATE pg_catalog.pg_class SET reltriggers = 0 WHERE oid = 'sourcepackagerelease'::pg_catalog.regclass;
<sabdfl> to current.sql
<sabdfl> ah, not new
<sabdfl> nonetheless?
<stub> I think that is the code pg_dump puts in there to turn of relational integrity constraints and triggers
<stub> Which needs to be done now, as our sample data has grown in complexity
<spiv_> sabdfl: This is probably a little saner: "tla delta --diffs $(tla logs | tail -2)"
<stub> sabdfl: You should be able to use archzoom if someone fixes the gpg signing rules for the account it runs as.
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> spiv_: that did the trick nicely, thanks
<carlos> morning
<sabdfl> hey carlos
<carlos> sabdfl: hi
<stub> yo
<carlos> sabdfl: could you look at my mail about the statistics and fuzzy flag from yesterday at launchpad mailing list?
<sabdfl> carlos: ok
<carlos> sabdfl: thanks
* Kinnison attempts to make a short list of everything gina needs to do. I've been reading through the source to familiarise myself with it.
<Kinnison> sabdfl: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/gina.txt
* Kinnison thinks that is all we need for dogfooding; the last one probably isn't needed
<sabdfl> Kinnison: only the first one is critical
<sabdfl> single suite, sinlge arch would be fine
<sabdfl> use hoary
<sabdfl> it's getting uploads
<Kinnison> single suite single arch still needs the overrides and removals stuff
<Kinnison> otherwise our copy of hoary won't get cleaned up
<sabdfl> right
<sabdfl> can't just drop the publishing table each run?
<Kinnison> I guess I could do it that way if you'd prefer
<Kinnison> That'll get us up and running faster I guess
<Kinnison> I'll do that
* Kinnison fiddles a bit
<Kinnison> how about now?
<sabdfl> rock
<Kinnison> Cool
<Kinnison> Okay; that's what I'm aiming for with gina
* Kinnison is going to go and find some lunch (I forfeited breakfast in favour of reading code)
<Kinnison> Then I'll start
<Kinnison> Could I ask you; as a side-line; to look at the database/publishing.py and related files and suggest a split which would be sane? I've not got the hang of predicting these things yet :-)
* Kinnison -> lunch
<ddaa> trying to use str.translate on a unicode string gives an error.
<ddaa> Can somebody point me at the right thing to use? That may save me some doc-searching time.
* ddaa finds a hack appropriate for the situation
<stub> ddaa: use unicode.translate instead?
<ddaa> Ha... not quite I was doing...
<ddaa> Instead I was simply encoding the input to utf8.
<ddaa> context: I'm writing a job name munging tool to work around the broken shell quoting in cscvs.
<ddaa> The error was: exceptions.TypeError: character mapping must return integer, None or unicode
<ddaa> Ho... apparently it's already using unicode.translate since the output is unicode... the trick seems to be it accepts a unicode string as translation table and I gave a plain string...
<ddaa> stub: thanks
<ddaa> duh... now that I handle the unicode string okay, it's twistd which complains because it gets a unicode instead of a str...
<Kinnison> unicodeobject.encode('utf-8') -> str object
<Kinnison> str.decode('utf-8') -> unicode object
<Kinnison> approx
<stub> bad twisted!
<ddaa> Kinnison: ha, simpler than "import codecs; codecs.getencoder('utf8')(text)"
<Kinnison> ddaa: aye
* Kinnison uses thingstr = footable.barcolumn.encode('utf-8') all over the place in his db code
<ddaa> After all, I'm going utf8ize it, then...
<ddaa> Okay... that works.
<ddaa> I mean, I'm hitting another bug, but that part works...
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Section and Component don't have owner columns -- are they officially shared among all the distributions then?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: yes
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Cool; any complaints if I propose making them unique then?
<sabdfl> ah. very good thinking
<Kinnison> hmm; someone appears to have beaten me to it
<Kinnison> I really must get gina importing into the new db so I stop asking these things :-)
* Kinnison ponders some more sleep in the meantime :-)
<cprov> Kinnison: hi, can we get Librarian running on mawson ?
<Kinnison> cprov: I started one yesterday I'm sure
* Kinnison looks
<ddaa> lifeless: you are probably asleep, but I straced a hang at "launched local CVS server"
<Kinnison> dsilvers@rosetta:~ $ ps ax | grep libra
<Kinnison>  6976 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh ./run-librarian.sh
<Kinnison>  6977 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/python2.3 /usr/bin/twistd -noy /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/launchpad-dogfood/lib/canonical/librarian/server.tac
<ddaa> lifeless: one of the threads hangs on select, the other hangs on futex.
<lifeless> ddaa: mail it to me ?
<ddaa> Aye.
<ddaa> Btw, I'm in process of trying to test taxi.py...
<lifeless> thank you
<lifeless> I was going to do that today, ended up bazzing all day
<ddaa> But roadblocks keep popping up...
<ddaa> I have a "munge job names" hack ready. I want to test it over the whole process before merging.
<ddaa> lifeless: the robertcollins.net mail is still okay?
<cprov> Kinnison: I had already ran gina successfully on mawson, but it is unusefull w/o Librarian, I think
<lifeless> ddaa: yes
<Kinnison> cprov: librarian is running
<Kinnison> cprov: the uploadfactory is on port 9090
<Kinnison> cprov: if I star-merge will I get your gina changes to make her run on mawson?
<cprov> Kinnison: fine, btw, I'm working on CURRENT srcpkgrelease replacement
<cprov> Kinnison: just few minutes, I will request merge for PQM
<Kinnison> cprov: cool; thanks
<ddaa> lifeless: debugging data sent
<ddaa> I'll stand by if you want additional in-vivo data.
<lifeless> ddaa: debug-bomb the native protocol please.
<ddaa> lifeless: you really should bump down the compression...
<ddaa> "debug-bomb"? "native protocol"?
<lifeless> modules/CVS/__init__.py
<lifeless> start with hasProtocol() and follow your nose
<lifeless> there is a cvs client implementation
<ddaa> okay, got the native part...
<lifeless> if its hung there, then its reading from an empty pipe.
<ddaa> you want me to spill printlines all over the place, right?
<lifeless> killing the cvs server should resume the process.
<ddaa> There is no cvs process.
<ddaa> "pgrep cvs" gives nothing.
<lifeless> self.logger().debug statements go to the log, and are useful.
<lifeless> no cvs process - then what is the select selecting on ?
<ddaa> you tell me...
<lifeless> what fd ?
<ddaa> select(6, [0 5] , [] , [] , NULL <unfinished ...>
<lifeless> in the strace, what was opened on that fd most recently ?
* ddaa checks if strace has a --time-travel option
<ddaa> sorry boss, the strace folks do not yet support tracing system calls before the process is attached.
<ddaa> I suspect this feature is not on top of their todo...
<lifeless> lol
<ddaa> speculation: spawning cvs has failed for some reason only known to cvs. The twisted stuff has a intercepted the sighup. The thread is blocking trying to read on a pipe for a dead process.
<ddaa> or something equally crackful... 
<lifeless> ddaa: no, the spawn succeeded
<lifeless>  2004/10/28 14:15 CEST [Broker,client]  WARNING:root:launched
<lifeless>         local CVS server
<lifeless>         for :local:/home/david/canonical/launchpad/botmaster/slave/buildbot-jobs/vte_HEAD_import.job/vte@arch.ubuntu.com/vte--MAIN--0/cvs_temp_repo
<lifeless> 'launched'
<lifeless> that is logged stricly after the the pipes have been created.
<ddaa> sure, that does not mean cvs did not die immediately after.
<lifeless> sure.
<lifeless> it might be a lost signal
<ddaa> Yup.
<ddaa> That would be consistent with the insanity that led to arch._twisted.
<lifeless> so what you need to do is to run strace from before you start the job.
<ddaa> imho that not really working around a pyarch bug, just working are twisted's lack of tolerance.
<lifeless> ddaa: iynsho.
* ddaa dicts
<lifeless> its actually a unix process model problem.
<lifeless> In Your Not So Humble Opinion
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: missed clauseTables, people traversed by name, gina/nicole running on mawson (patch-708)
<ddaa> Well, I may be wrong.
<ddaa> That's speculation.
<lifeless> actually, it can't be a dropped signal
<lifeless> if the signal is recieved, the pipe is closed at the far end, read will generate SIGPIPE
<lifeless> teisted doesn't AFAIK install SIGPIPE handlers
<lifeless> ddaa: can you please try this:
<ddaa> whatever it does, the effect I observer are undistinguishable from that.
<lifeless> tla register-archive
<lifeless> http://bazaar.canonical.com/archives/thelove@canonical.com
<ddaa> ack
<dilys> New bug 2150 for Launchpad/Rosetta: Fix the way we store fuzzy strings in the database schema
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2150
<ddaa> lifeless: whose key is used there?
<lifeless> pqm's
<lifeless> good point.
<cprov> Kinnison: new gina merged on RF, please try .
<ddaa> lifeless: you want be to build and install baz, right?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> just to check that that archive location is abrowse -s 'able for you
<lifeless> http://bazaar.canonical.com/packages/debs/
<lifeless> is up and going now
<lifeless> cause thom is a legend
<lifeless> nay, a god even.
<Kinnison> cprov: merged already?
<ddaa> Looks like abrowse -s is happy.
<cprov> Kinnison: yep
* ddaa looks on the Bazaar page for an apt-sources line
<Kinnison> cprov: dilys hasn't mentioned it; hence my confustion
<cprov> Kinnison: let's plan something for today, we have to run gina and nicole on mawson, definitly, as milestone :)
<Kinnison> cprov: I concur
<cprov> Kinnison: dilys doesn't like me :)
* Kinnison is doing some gina changes now that sabdfl and I agreed upon
* Kinnison workraves; brb
<ddaa> lifeless: any idea what the apt-sources line should look like?
<sabdfl> lifeless: how are we looking for the automatic sync-testing on galapagos?
<cprov> Kinnison: btw, do you have something ready for publishing the query for and update the last CURRENT srcpkgrelease to SUPERCCED before insert a new one, I mean, true publishing system for gina ...
<lifeless> ddaa: its not a repository
<lifeless> but I believe you can just do deb  path  ./
<ddaa> No good. I want crack-of-the-day, not crack-of-the-last-time-I-visited-the-page.
<ddaa> "path" being what?
<lifeless> sabdfl: haven't heard from james re the account for that. code wise, I want to get the production drop onto macquarie and galapagos done tomorrow, which updates tazi
<lifeless> and then I'll start on the unattended-scheduling, which I'm estimating @ a couple of days
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> vendor, default branches, done? you're running out of space between 95% and 100% :-)
<lifeless> no progress at all since last phone call.
<Kinnison> cprov: sabdfl and I agreed that initially gina will just totally repopulate the publishing tables each run
<lifeless> been baz bootstrapping
<Kinnison> cprov: over time; I'll write the code to do superceded etc and at that point we can add support for it into gina
<Kinnison> cprov: for now; sabdfl and I agreed that we just wanted daily imports working :-)
<Kinnison> cprov: see https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/gina.txt for the plan :-)
<cprov> Kinnison: fine
<ddaa> Anybody aware of a debug-enabled variant of popen2.Popen3?
<Kinnison> cprov: what did you change in grabber.py ?
<cprov> Kinnison: nothing .. I just change back some particular conf 
<sabdfl> cprov, Kinnison, it's ok for the moment if it just shows the current set as published, and all older ones are just "there"
<cprov> Kinnison: which pass to use on https://chinstrap ?
<sabdfl> in the sense that you can see old releases of a source package in the system, but not superceded info
<sabdfl> for the moment
<Kinnison> sabdfl: yeah; that'd be the side-effect if we blat the publishing records each time
<sabdfl> no problem for this week
<Kinnison> cprov: erm, wartyhoa... I think
<cprov> Kinnison: sabdfl: I'm just affaid to have two or more CURRENT srcpkgrelease
<lifeless> ddaa: anyway, as chinstrap isn't ppc, you need to roll your own anyway :)
<Kinnison> cprov: define 'current' if you mean in the publishing tables then that won't happen
<Kinnison> cprov: not until we do things properly :-)
<ddaa> lifeless: what does ppc has to do with that???
<lifeless> oh right, you have an intel desktop, my bad.
<cprov> Kinnison: I do mean publishing tables, yes, gina always insert new packages as published, if I have a new release of it, it will be inserted as published too
<Kinnison> cprov: yeah; but we're going to empty the publishing tables before the gina run
<Kinnison> current gina gives me:
<Kinnison> libpq.OperationalError: ERROR:  insert or update on table "sourcepackagerelease" violates foreign key constraint "$4"
<Kinnison> DETAIL:  Key (component)=(3) is not present in table "label".
<Kinnison> against the current schema
<Kinnison> somehow the sourcepackagerelease component column has been pointed at the label table
* Kinnison boggles
<Kinnison> stub: ping?
<cprov> Kinnison: are you running over a DB created by lp-sampledata ?
<cprov> Kinnison: it is looking for 'restricted' component
<Kinnison> cprov: No; just a plain 'make' in the schema dir for now
<stub> Kinnison: That dates back to the dawn of the database (database/schema/archives/launchpad-1-00-0.sql)
* Kinnison wonders how this ever worked
<Kinnison> cprov: actually; universe :-)
<cprov> Kinnison: that is it ...
<Kinnison> stub: can you please commit a fix to make that point at component(id) instead of label(id) ?
<cprov> Kinnison: do you have the component entry ? wierd
<stub> It is nullable - I guess people just stick null in it. I think it must have been from an old use of the label table. I assume it is supposed to reference the component table?
<Kinnison> stub: yes please
* Kinnison will fix it in his testdb for now; but if you could commit a real fix I'd appreciate it
<stub> yup
<Kinnison> there must have just been entries in the label table before now
<ddaa> what's the extra bit needed to enable the output of self.logger().debug?
<ddaa> lifeless: ^
<Kinnison> yay: libpq.OperationalError: ERROR:  current transaction is aborted, commands ignored until end of transaction block
<lifeless> #       TODO convenience for interactive debugging move somewhere importable.
<lifeless> #        import logging
<lifeless> #        logging.basicConfig()
<lifeless> #        logging.getLogger().setLevel(logging.CRITICAL)
<lifeless> #        logger=logging.getLogger('a')
<lifeless> #        logger.setLevel(logging.DEBUG)
<lifeless> #        logger.debug('fooooo')
<ddaa> Wereizdat?
<lifeless> thats in test_CMDS.py
<lifeless> when I needed to do something similar
<lifeless> in buildbot, if you are running the slave as normal, you can just edit buildbot_slavecommand.py
<lifeless> and tweak the level there.
* ddaa wonders if the buildbot types ever heard of "configuration"...
<lifeless> ddaa: there is a todo to pass this down as part of the job.
<lifeless> its not intended to be per-slave.
<ddaa> Mh... the self.debug=0 bit i guess...
<lifeless> please, just change your slave level.
<ddaa> ...
<ddaa> what ... is ... a ... slave ... level ...
<lifeless> in buildbot_slavecommand.py
<lifeless> look for WARNING
<BradB> morning
<ddaa> ha... was looking at the wrong file...
<stub> Morning
<ddaa> was looking at buildbot/slavecommand.py...
<lifeless> heh. we want importd/buildbot_slavecommand.py :)
* BradB puts coffee on
<ddaa> okay, I'll keep that around when building. That will probably prove useful.
<ddaa> Of course, this time the server is not...
<ddaa> (me stops and starts the import from scratch, just for kicks)
<Kinnison> Okay; zhongshan has something broken with its cursors or something. disabling them helps a lit
<Kinnison> cprov: I have a gina running now against the new schema; with my build record fixes
<Kinnison> cprov: I'll let you know how it goes
<cprov> Kinnison: you rock !!
<Kinnison> cprov: currently running on zhongshan because I have good debug-ability there
<Kinnison> cprov: I'll run it on mawson once I'm satisfied :-)
<cprov> Kinnison: ehe zhongshan is gives a pretty better environment the mawson :)
<cprov> Kinnison: starting with this crap colored prompt <wink>
<kiko> lol
<kiko> man I am SLEEPY today
<Kinnison> kiko: I know what you mean
* Kinnison ponders the elixir of life
<lifeless> yay, it failed to build.
<Kinnison> cprov: I think it's about 10% of the way through the import
<cprov> Kinnison: everything working ?? I mean Librarian and so on ... are you importing just main and restricted ?
<Kinnison> cprov: everything working; I'm importing it all for a test
<Kinnison> cprov: I'm about to go prodding at the build table (I have a perioding commit in gina so if she stops; she doesn't lose all her hard work)
* Kinnison worries
<Kinnison> dsilvers@petitemort:~ $ ssh snogshan
<Kinnison> ssh: snogshan: Name or service not known
<Kinnison> where did *that* misspelling come from?
<kiko> ork
<Kinnison> boo hiss; my build patch didn't work
* Kinnison kills gina
<ddaa> Canonical Productions presents, a new entertainment series on your channel: "Who Killed Gina". Starring: Ubuntu, Linux, Zope, Twisted, Plone...
<Kinnison> ...and Daniel (the wider)
<ddaa> ... The Sushi Place Near Mark's...
<lifeless> and cartman
<carlos> cprov: ok, I have the .sql you gave me imported into the database, do you have it already connected with our arch repository?
* ddaa raises on eyebrow
* ddaa googles cartman
<carlos> I mean, from the package information, how could I construct a "tla get" command?
<cprov> carlos: not yet, but Kinnison is working on it 
<carlos> hmm, is there a bug report for that task?
<ddaa> lifeless: ha... I meant something else, but nm :-)
<ddaa> So... pyarch/baz
<carlos> Kinnison: ?
<Kinnison> whomewhat where?
* Kinnison hunts for his teflon shoulderpads
<carlos> Kinnison: about the soyuz <-> arch connection
<ddaa> Python way to look for a command in the path w/o running it? Get the exit status of sh -c 'which baz > /dev/null', or is there something more pythonic?
<carlos> Kinnison: cprov said you are working on it, is there a bug report for that task so I can be notified when it's ready?
<Kinnison> carlos: why would I be working on that?
<carlos> Kinnison: cprov say that :-P
<Kinnison> carlos: *KEYBUK* is doing arch stuff; dunno who's doing the soyuz integration :-)
<Kinnison> cprov: stop giving me new work to do or I shall fly out to brazil and tickle you
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> lifeless: Do you know anything about the soyuz/arch integration?
<lifeless> carlos: keybuk
<carlos> ok
<carlos> perfect, thanks
* ddaa ponders how he's going to make that fit with the current spawning strategy stuff...
<cprov> Kinnison: you are welcome to see waht is waiting for you :)
<cprov> s\waht\what
<Kinnison> ?
<ddaa> How about adding a arch.config module which stores the spawing strategy name, the command name (and maybe other things) and a .config()
<ddaa> and a .configure() method in various modules. How does that sound?
<lifeless> ddaa: context ?
<ddaa> Want to make the name of the command spawned for arch operations configurable.
<ddaa> The current spawning strategy stuff works with an object which gives no way to modify that after the object is created.
<ddaa> Because spawning strategies store the command name. No good reason for that though...
<ddaa> I cannot be a module variable though because it would make testing problematic.
<ddaa> Ha yeah, the name is stored in the strategy to avoid redundant data. The command name is given only once at object creation.
<ddaa> An easy way is running the command-name tests at module import-time, when the strategy is created, but that sucks, because it gives no clean to customize the command name.
<ddaa> So, considering my recent canonical.lp experience, I'd rather move the configuration stuff in a separate, low-level module.
<ddaa> There is also the fact that the command name should be configurable easily w/o having to import arch._tla
<ddaa> Therefore arch.config sounds good.
<lifeless> having the name is fine, IMO, just have multiple instances of the strategy/.
<lifeless> what prevents that ?
<ddaa> I do not parse you: "having the name is fine"
<lifeless> in the instance.
<lifeless> 'this is a spawning strategy for tla'
* cprov -> lunch
<ddaa> Yeah exactly.
<lifeless> 'this is a spawning strategy for cvs'
<lifeless> so I don't think you need to change anything.
<ddaa> That's it's meant to be.
<ddaa> Yes.
<lifeless> or are you looking at how to detect baz ?
<ddaa> Actually, I want to decouple command name choice from spawning strategy choice.
<lifeless> right.
<lifeless> so refactoring this is easy....
<lifeless> start be replacing all hardcoded 'tla' that needs to change with a call to a method
<lifeless> hardcode that method to return 'tla'
<Kinnison> w00
<Kinnison>  builds
<Kinnison> --------
<Kinnison>      44
<Kinnison>  packages
<Kinnison> ----------
<Kinnison>        71
<lifeless> that method can be a module level one in this case, as you don't really have an appropiate class handy.
* ddaa withhold objections until he sees the end
<lifeless> so this is correctness preserving.
* Kinnison has gina seemingly preserving the connection between the builds of binary packages :-)
<ddaa> lifeless: EOF
<ddaa> ?
<lifeless> step two. in that method, put your policy for determining the name. (i.e. search the path for baz, then for tla)
<lifeless> this adds baz support.
<ddaa> Yeah, that's the obvious thing to do so far...
<lifeless> but: knowing the name is baz won't be enough over time
<lifeless> you need to couple the tla version information you have with the name.
* ddaa winces
<Kinnison> lifeless: will baz have the cacherev/revlib fix?
<lifeless> Kinnison: eh?
<ddaa> lifeless: you are done?
<Kinnison> lifeless: the one to make revlibs use cacherevs; or is that in already?
<lifeless> ddaa: well no, but you see where I'm going
<lifeless> I think
<lifeless> Kinnison: don't know, right now, 1am, don't care. :)
<ddaa> Now the pb is that 'tla' is hard coded in only one place. At the top-level of arch._tla and it reads "spawn = DelayedGuessedSpawningStrategy('tla')"
<lifeless> most importantly, we will be bugfixing everythng we can lay our hangs on.
<Kinnison> lifeless: fair enough
<lifeless> so a question like 'will baz fix foo' - the answer is 'duh'.
* Kinnison giggles
<ddaa> which means that going down the road you point does not make it possible to decouple spawning strategy and command name.
<lifeless> ddaa: well, I'm suggesting they be completely decoupled. you have a command description object, and a spawn strategy object, and one uses the other.
<ddaa> Except if there is a way to rebuild the command strategy with the right name w/o requiring knowledge of either. That would be the job of the arch.configure()
<ddaa> Yeah. I see.
<ddaa> Just said that way it makes sense.
<lifeless> ddaa: I'm fading, can't focus well enough - but arch.configure feels wrong to me - wrong enough not to ignore.
<ddaa> Mh...
<ddaa> So... it's about mutating the command description object, so the spawning object needs not know anything, right?
<lifeless> right
<ddaa> And giving a reference at some module level to access the command desc object.
<lifeless> you just need a new command description object instance for baz, and select that when you want it.
<ddaa> Hu?
<lifeless> i.e. arch.implemention
<lifeless> we're saying the same thing
<ddaa> That's the "select that" part which is causing me trouble.
<ddaa> From the start.
<ddaa> The spawning strategy gives no access to the command desc so far.
<lifeless> thats what I was stepping you through refactoring
<ddaa> Which I could change, but I sorta like that way because it made DelayedGuessedSpawningStrategy transparent...
<lifeless> it would stay transparent. this is api preserving.
* ddaa rereads the refactoring steps
<lifeless> tell you what. this might be best shown collaboratively. I can show you on a shared screen session, or in irc pastes, after I sleep
<ddaa> Go bed pal. I need to sit on it for a bit.
<ddaa> mh... the arch._arch thing turns out it was a bad idea after all...
<ddaa> should be something like... arch.implementation...
<lifeless> oh yeah.
<ddaa> arch.backend would be a better name though.
<lifeless> http://bazaar.canonical.com/packages/src/
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: add unit test dead chickens to libarch (patch-17)
<lifeless> auto updates on commit :_)
<lifeless> get your crack of the minute right here folk
* ddaa thinks the server clock should be set to UTC...
* lifeless could care less
<lifeless> get your debs here baby!
<ddaa> 16:28... have to know it's the UK tz.
<lifeless> dude, it so doesn't matter.
<ddaa> Yeah...
<lifeless> the http timestamp is in UTC regardless.
<ddaa> I'd have to annoy tom to he makes that a proper repository.
<lifeless> try this as an apt repo:
<ddaa> kewl
* ddaa runs to /etc/apt/sources.list
<lifeless> deb http://bazaar.canonical.com/packages/debs/ ./
* ddaa sigsevs aptitude
<lifeless> ouchies.
<ddaa> maybe it's not a repo, after all.
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> I'll need to create a Packages file
<ddaa> ho...
* ddaa forgot the "deb " prefix
* ddaa goes back to brood over arch.backend in the meantime
* carlos goes to the university
<carlos> see you later
<ddaa> properties are cute... but they blow the seamlessness of modules and instances.
* ddaa wants module properties
<lifeless> yet another reason that modules should simply be class instnaces
<lifeless> or better yet, instances of 'namespace', and do away with the whole module nonsense :)
<ddaa> sounds like smalltalk :-)
<Kinnison> only if you get rid of the class concept too and have namespaces only please
<spiv_> ddaa: Just insert an instance into sys.modules directly.
<spiv_> ;)
<lifeless> Kinnison: you lisper at heart
* ddaa sees the winkle and puts down the lart
* lifeless shakes at kinnison
<Kinnison> (state 'pah (lifeless))
<lifeless> lost me
<Kinnison> random broken lispish equivalent of 'lifeless: pah'
<lifeless> ah
<Kinnison> pah -> lifeless
<Kinnison> or however you'd do it in smalltalk
<ddaa> That sounds good so far, but implementation is something that is totally private...
<ddaa> A arch.backend object should not give the user access to all the crap behind. That's the reason because arch._arch is protected. The arch classes provide abstraction over the backend.
<ddaa> Therefore, a arch.config which does not expose the actual backend internal would be more appropriate.
* ddaa has been round full-circle.
<ddaa> not... if I add a level of indirection :-)
<lifeless> ddaa: a) nothing in python is private, by definition. b) occams razor so applies here
* ddaa burns a candle Dijkstra
<lifeless> ddaa: even then its still not private, then you are just playing namespace games to stop users getting at what they can get at anytime they want.
<ddaa> Sure, _protected is a convention. But conventions are operational.
<lifeless> tomorrow, I won't make sense till then
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: SourcepackageRelease.component foreign key fix, index for kiko, drop decoy BugInfestation table (patch-709)
<ddaa> The point being the backend configuration is public, not the backend guts is private to pyarch. I can access my own private parts.... Demeter.
<Kinnison> stub: is the 'foreign key fix' there the component fix we discussed earlier?
<stub> yup
<Kinnison> coolie
* Kinnison hugs stub
<ddaa> lifeless: no need for you to make sense, I'm starting to make sense myself.
<Kinnison> cprov: gina exploded at me with a librarian error; I'm looking into it
<ddaa> One reason that issue is suddenly acute, is that there also the arch._tla.logger, the arch._tla.spawn which should not be there.
<Kinnison> cprov: also; sabdfl wants us to import hoary not warty to begin with :-)
<ddaa> So, with the command name, than makes three. Time to clean it up.
<cprov> Kinnison: which librarian error ?
<Kinnison> Argh; the librarian is returning an alias which isn't in the db
<cprov> Kinnison: hoary really looks more interesting to for dogfood and also quite easy to do 
<Kinnison> cprov: yeah; but until I work out why the librarian is returning aliases not in the db I'm not sure what to do
<cprov> Kinnison: uhm, wierd as the entire librarian behavior 
<spiv_> Kinnison: Strange :/
<Kinnison> spiv_: aye; strange indeed :-(
<cprov> spiv_: hi, dude ... how is it going ?
<Kinnison> spiv_: how can I get debugging info out of the librarian?
* Kinnison can currently reproduce the issue; so clues greatly appreciated
<stub> By any chance are you getting the file id, not the alias id?
<spiv_> Kinnison: Hmm, what sort of info do you need?
<spiv_> Kinnison: It's probably already dumping various messages into twistd.log.
<spiv_> Kinnison: If you're desperate, you can get it to open a port that you can telnet into and get a (pseudo) python prompt on the running process.
<spiv_> (I think Twisted SVN may support sshing for that, too ;)
<Kinnison> stub: nup; the file id didn't come out either :-(
<Kinnison> spiv_: I'll look in twistd.log
<spiv_> cprov: Pretty good.
<Kinnison> spiv_: Hmm, no twistd.log
<spiv_> How did you start it?
<Kinnison> twistd -noy ...../server.tac
<stub> also, is it connecting to the correct database?
<Kinnison> yes; correct db
<spiv_> Oh, -n... so it didn't fork.  In that case it logs to stdout.
<Kinnison> right; so I'm seeing no useful logging info then
<Kinnison> how can I turn up the verbosity?
<Kinnison> seeing the sql would be a great boon
<spiv_> vim a_file.py; (insert print statements)  ;)
<spiv_> It's using SQLObject?
<Kinnison> Yes
* spiv_ looks up the relevant flag.
<stub> turn on statement logging in postgresql
<Kinnison> How do I do that?
<Kinnison> And where does it log to? and can I get to that place on zhongshan?
<stub> oh - thought you were on a local box.
<Kinnison> nup :-(
<Kinnison> I need an archive; and I don't have the bw to burn to mirror it to home
<spiv_> Ugh, it's actually kinda messy accessing that with the initZopeless stuff.  Hmm...
<Kinnison> Can I not set something simple like SQLBase.loglevel or something?
<stub> think so, but I don't remember the attribute to set. I'm sure it is documented somewhere ;)
<spiv_> Kinnison: The simplest way atm is probably to edit sqlobject/dbconnection.py, line 28, and hard-code that line to True..
<spiv_> Unfortunately, the sqlos/sqlbase layers get in the way of doing this nicely atm.
<spiv_> Argh, in fact sqlos hard-codes it to 0.
<spiv_> So, edit lib/sqlos/adapter.py, line 46, and set that to True.  Ick.
* spiv_ looks into adding a debug flag to initZopeless
<Kinnison> Okay; it's getting stuck on an insert failing
<Kinnison> I think
<Kinnison> maybe not
* Kinnison grrs; now it won't reproduce
<spiv> Kinnison: I'm about to merge andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-223, it adds a debug flag to initZopeless.
<spiv> Which will turn on the SQLObject debugging, i.e. sql statement logging.
<Kinnison> right
<spiv> Hopefully it will help you figure out what's going on, assuming you can reproduce it...
<Kinnison> Irritatingly it's now running okay
<Kinnison> I need to wait for it to fail again
* Kinnison mumbles something about heisenbugs
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Add debug flag to initZopeless (patch-710)
<spiv> Kinnison: If you merge that, you can change server.tac to say "initZopeless(debug=True)".
<Kinnison> spiv: once I can get the bastard to fail again I'll do that; thanks
* Kinnison has 1h30m to get things to break; fix the breakage; and get an import running on mawson :-)
<Kinnison> stub: can you update mawson's db with that foreign key fix?
<stub> That would be naughty (running bits of the database upgrade without a code update), but I think we can get away with it in this case.
<stub> done
* Kinnison restarts this import in an attempt to reproduce the issue
<stub> night
<spiv> stub: G'night.
<Kinnison> Right, I can reproduce it
<Kinnison> but the sql log is just showing that it goes through the motions and doesn't commit the transaction for some reason
<Kinnison> I think I know what it is
* Kinnison tries something
<BradB> cprov: ping
<Kinnison> Okay; I can fix it if I cause addAlias to generate a transaction if it didn't have one
<Kinnison> cprov: ping?
<cprov> Kinnison: pong
<Kinnison> cprov: I have a few librarian fixes to finish and then I'll be in a position to get things going with a hoary import on mawson
<cprov> Kinnison: fantastic !
<cprov> Kinnison: do you need help ? 
<Kinnison> cprov: things will be fine as long as the katie db on mawson is ready
<cprov> Kinnison: fine
* Kinnison star-merges and runs a final test run
* Kinnison is 1/3 of the way to knowing if his fix will do the trick
* Kinnison bounces excitedly as gina imports more and more of warty
<Kinnison> rah; it worked
* Kinnison commits
<cprov> Kinnison: great
* Kinnison invokes the power of pqm-chinstrap-merge
* Kinnison taps his fingers impatiently while pqm weaves its magic
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: librarian transaction fixes and gina build fix (patch-711)
<Kinnison> w00p
<Kinnison> hihi kiko
* Kinnison logs into mawson to do his bit
<kiko> kiko the brave
<Kinnison> What's the right way to create a distrorelease and distroarchrelease in the dogfood db?
<Kinnison> do I just go in and do it with SQL; or do we have a UI for it?
<kiko> there is UI for that in Soyuz
<Kinnison> "" A system error occurred.""
<Kinnison> If this can't be fixed in the next couple of minutes; I'm gonna hand-fiddle the db 'til I can run gina
* Kinnison has to go out in the next 5 minutes
<Kinnison> or I can leave gina until later to start
* Kinnison can pop back here after he gets back from town
<Kinnison> kiko, cprov: your call
<kiko> Kinnison, can you provide a traceback at least?
<Kinnison> kiko: how?
<kiko> your DB is cracked up somehow, btw
<kiko> using the debug port?
<Kinnison> debug port? How do I get at that? this is launchpad on mawson
<kiko> BradB|lunch, didn't elmo set us up to allow access to the debug port?
<kiko> Kinnison, there's a port listening HTTP that can fix that up
* Kinnison goes to get ready in the hope that you'll have an answer pretty soon
<kiko> cprov?
<cprov> Kinnison: forget it and create distro and distrorelease by hand, please
<kiko> cprov, is creating a distro broken?
<cprov> kiko: yes
<Kinnison> cprov: okay
<Kinnison> May I blat the warty distrorelease?
<Kinnison> It'll save time
<kiko> bah
<Kinnison> I'll take that as 'yes'
<kiko> yeah.
<Kinnison> why the fuck are there things published to this distrorelease?
<Kinnison> was that just random test data? can I blat it?
<Kinnison> well; since sabdfl wants me to blat publishing data each time; I guess I can...
<Kinnison> noone should be using the publishing records outside of lucille/etc anyway
<Kinnison> libpq.DatabaseError: FATAL:  database "katie" does not exist
<Kinnison> who told me katie was ready?
* Kinnison imports the katie db
<Kinnison> Grr, the mirror lacks hoary properly
<Kinnison> I can't do this now
<Kinnison> Moan at elmo about how the tagfiles for hoary are empty
* Kinnison -> town
!lilo:*! Hi all.  If you're involved with accounting and/or bookkeeping for a small FOSS community (or other) not-for-profit entity, please consider maintaining a presence on #accounting .... support and consultation about accounting issues.  Thanks!
* BradB reads (some) scrollback
<BradB> kiko: it does look like it. 9021 should be open, but isn't.
* carlos -> dinner
<BradB> kiko: when do you want to talk about what you guys can work on in malone btw?
<kiko> BradB, I'll write to admins
<BradB> ok
<kiko> hum hum
<kiko> I'm at a client today and tomorrow
<BradB> it'll be a short conversation
<BradB> ok
<kiko> but cprov and debonzi are happily hacking away till them
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> maybe tonight a bit later if I catch you on
<BradB> ok
#launchpad 2004-11-09
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: pagetests updated, but still failling locally (patch-712)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Mostly page fixes. Include bug #2144 (patch-713)
<debonzi> thanks dilys
<debonzi> Hi BradB... do you know why the data Ive put yesterday in launchpad_dogfood was deleted?
<BradB> debonzi: nope
<BradB> debonzi: sounds like somebody screwed something up though.
<BradB> debonzi: what data was deleted?
<BradB> i can see the source packages fine
<debonzi> BradB, the sourcepackage stuff 
<debonzi> uhmm!! 
<BradB> they're in there
<debonzi> just a second
<debonzi> BradB, right.. they are there but the publishing table for them was deleted... thats why I can see them in soyuz
<debonzi> Probably it was done when the available distrorelease was changed from warty to hoary.. 
<debonzi> thanks BradB
<BradB> no prob
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: cherry pick recommended fix for get-changeset by abentley (patch-18)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: edit notification additions and fixes, and small UI fixes (patch-714)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Fixing id for test-get-changeset (patch-19)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Input validation for join-branch (joelatrosdahl.net) (patch-20)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: create a minimal unit test for arch_chatter, and tweak the test Makefile a little to support that (patch-21)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Cosmetic changes to archive-mirror and cmd-tag (Cameron Patrick) (patch-22)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Various small star-merge changes (patch-23)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Grab fixes (Thaeter) (patch-24)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Automatic changelog tag fixups (Droneaud) (patch-25)
<ddaa> lifeless: running a replay/commit script?
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: --no-greedy-add to buld-cfg (Riiser) (patch-26)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Changing default inventory options to saner defaults (Walters) (patch-27)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Adding --silent option to file-find (Bentley) (patch-28)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Break hard links in set-tree-version (Bentley) (patch-29)
!Md:*! oops... we have lost a main rotation server. sorry for the inconvenience
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Fixed missing exit in set-tree-version (Bentley) (patch-30)
<ddaa> lifeless: ping
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Try using revlibs with cmd-changes (Bentley) (patch-31)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Get-changeset fix (Bentley) (patch-32)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Prevent getting from -MIRROR, _SOURCE, etc (Bentley) (patch-33)
<ddaa> Haha. #arch is awakening to baz.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: files other than regular, links and dirs should be tagged precious by default (Johannes) (patch-34)
<Kinnison> elmo: ping?
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Fix the star-merge works only one way problem. With test case (Bentley) (patch-35)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Give more useful error if the library cannot be created because parent is missing (Johannes) (patch-36)
<carlos> morning
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Remove incorrect help from inventory -H (Jivera) (patch-37)
<ddaa> hey carlos
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Help cleanup for cmd-changeset.c (Palmer) (patch-38)
<carlos> ddaa: hi
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Contant time version of DAV file_exists (Bentley) (patch-39)
<Kinnison> jblack is on a roll today
<jblack> Yeah. I'll be busy for the next few days.
<jblack> I'm done for tonight though.
<jblack> Tomorrow the hard work starts -- merging the patches that don't go cleanly.
<Kinnison> hehe
* Kinnison has faith
<Kinnison> How; if I could have a bloody archive I could set-to getting gina running
<ddaa> jblack: duh, I thought lifeless set up a replay script...
<jblack> ddaa: Nope. those were done by hand, one at a time.
<jblack> About 3/5 of the patches replayed, and about 2/5 didn't. 
<ddaa> What was the strategy? Follow 1.2.2rc2 ancestry?
<jblack> for a variety of reasons. I'll go over them starting tomorrow.
<ddaa> Or start with Tom's 1.2.1 and then merge your patches?
<jblack> Nope.
<jblack> He started off of lords patchlog pruned gnua tree. 
<ddaa> Yuck.
<jblack> Already fixed.
<ddaa> Phew.
<jblack> I replayed a patch that put the patchlgos back. 
<ddaa> I would have hated to see the brain damage spread.
<jblack> I would have rebelled. 
<jblack> Oh, want the punchline?
<jblack> Apparently Tom knew exactly how evil it was, because he treated himself specially, and _put_his_patchlogs_back_
<jblack> Nobody else's mind you. Just his own.
* ddaa is suprised by how apathetic the gnu-arch community is... almost no reaction from the announce of baz yet.
<ddaa> Yeah, you told me.
<ddaa> That just does not make any fucking sense.
<jblack> Sure it does. Tom wanted to replay. 
<jblack> He just doesn't want anyone else to. 
<ddaa> What I said.
<ddaa> Makes no sense.
<jblack> Anyways....
<jblack> I replayed most of jblack@inframix last night. Almost everything went in from there.
<jblack> Then while I was sleeping, lifeless, not realizing I hadn't finished yet (I had jb@gnua yet to do), applied some other patches.
<ddaa> BTW, how the release policy going to be like?
<jblack> So for the last 3 hours or so, I had to merge dance for the last few hours. 
<ddaa> And the versioning policy.
<jblack> ddaa: If I get to decide, the same as I did the rc/release policy.
<ddaa> So, you'd start at baz-1.2.2?
<jblack> Once I'm done getting my stuff out of my old archives into baz, then I'll cut a new archive and tag off of that. 
<jblack> What number will we start with? Hmmmm.
<jblack> Didn't consider that yet.
<ddaa> That's an important issue.
<jblack> Definitely.
<ddaa> Starting with 1.2.2 will makes it easier to see how it relates to tla.
<jblack> loaded with all sorts of meaning an innuendo.
<jblack> ddaa: As it relates to tla, it'll be 1.2.3 
<ddaa> But it might be perceived as more conflictual.
<jblack> I've put in 1.2.2rc + 1.2.3rc patches together.
<ddaa> Hu?
<ddaa> I would have made sense to just start off 1.2.2, add the missing one-line patch, and release.
<jblack> Heh. You think development stopped just because 1.2.2rcX was released? Nope. I kept going towards 1.2.3
<ddaa> The point of it would have been being _immediately_ better than tla.
<ddaa> And giving a release for contributors to tag from.
<jblack> Talk to lifeless about making the announcement a mere 24 hours after opening up the archive.
<ddaa> The early announcement makes sense.
<ddaa> "We are not hiding anything, you see."
<jblack> you can't have it both ways.
<ddaa> But, in addition, an early release would have made sense too.
<jblack> either its immediately better, or nothing's hid. 
<jblack> in this case, nothing's hid, so there's a lag time of a few days while stuff goes in.
<ddaa> Starting off a finished 1.2.2 would have immediately given a production-grade release.
<ddaa> But anyway. The choice is made.
<jblack> tell you what.
<jblack> If you want to promise to forward port the patches that are waiting for 1.2.3 after 1.2.2, I'll back them out. 
<ddaa> you know I can't promise that.
<jblack> Then I'll have to do it now, before too much gets in.
<jblack> I'm going to be too busy to forward port 40 patches.
<jblack> not to mention the tree will probably move too quickly to do it.
<jblack> regarding release process, archive setup, et. al, I have to talk to lifeless first.
<jblack> There's an impedance mistmatch between the old release process, and lifeless' merge process. 
<ddaa> Yeah.
<ddaa> But I still think that the rc process was basically a good idea.
<jblack> Oh, its a resolvable issue.
<ddaa> Probably we could apply Linus release process here:
<ddaa> freeze the trunk during rc, so devels will get involved in testing it.
<ddaa> Like 2 weeks hacking, 2 weeks freezing.
<jblack> Are you serious? 
<jblack> Lets do something better.
<ddaa> The debian release process is notoriously ineffective: keep unstable moving while hoping that testing gets fixed.
<jblack> Give me until monday to outline a way to do it, which I'll present at the meeting.
<ddaa> Well, maybe the fact we have paid staff to make it work will help that. But RCs need as much testing as possible.
<jblack> Uh huh.
<jblack> I don't think that the "freeze to make software better" idea works.
<ddaa> Not that I am any authority in matters or release process management...
<jblack> If that were true, Tom's 6 month freezes would mean that tla would be of very high quality.
<ddaa> That was not a freeze, that was a stop.
<jblack> shrug.
<ddaa> A freeze involves RC bugfixing.
<ddaa> Whatever.
<ddaa> My two cents.
<jblack> Here's the process I'm imagining. 
<jblack> I tag a rc from the tree that is dev-current.
<jblack> I review all of the patches. That I don't like, I pull out.
<jblack> I then announce the rc. 
<jblack> people start testing, saying where things are broken in the rc, etc.
<jblack> developers see complaints, put in patches to fix the rc complaints, which gets pulled into the rc.
<jblack> simultaneous with an rc being out, I'm already reviwing the first rc for the next revision.
<ddaa> I assume you realize that's a massive amount of work...
<jblack> I'm making the best of the situation.
<jblack> lifeless seems to think that I can review patches on the backend.
<jblack> which really just shifts the backlog around.
<ddaa> Chi va piano, va sano; chi va sano, va lontano.
<jblack> Dont' forget that eventually I'll have the supermirror equipment too, and I'll be doing that on top.
<jblack> So I'll have a bit of fun.
<ddaa> Go in the direction you think is best. If you get swamped we are not going to wait 6 months before reacting.
<jblack> Where I have choices, I'll of course try for what I think is best. ;) 
<jblack> So, anything else we need to discuss before I head off to bed? 
<ddaa> Nothing in particular.
<jblack> ddaa: Don't worry. I like having lots of work.
* ddaa is busy refactoring the backend layer of pyarch...
<ddaa> Duh... the baz support was the drop that made it urgent to clean up a lot of accumulated nastiness in some dark corners...
<jblack> and if I consistantly have more than I can realistically do, we'll figure something more sane out.
<ddaa> It's a lot of work to figure all the details out...
<ddaa> jblack: g'night....
<jblack> ddaa: Thats ok. You'll do fine. :) 
<Kinnison> elmo: reping?
<jblack> which airport is right for south kensington? LHR ? 
<Kinnison> yeah LHR is good
<debonzi> jblack, hi man
<jblack> heya debonzi
<debonzi> jblack, how is it going?
<jblack> pretty good. Just realized how close the arch sprint is
<debonzi> jblack, yeah.. the time flies :)
<jblack> travelocity can't find me a 3 leg hop.
<debonzi> jblack, ahh, btw... do you know how to describe me that "problem" when tla wants to merge some modifications that was already applied?
<jblack> debonzi: Yes. That happens if you star merge rocketfuel before rocketfuel is done star-merging you.
<debonzi> jblack, yes.. this I know and I happily did't get this anymore :).. but there is a guy that have a tag from cprov and got this problem.. he ask me what should he do to avoid it but I could not explain
<debonzi> jblack, and there is no pqm involved.. or better, cprov is the PQM :)
<Kinnison> hey debonzi.
<debonzi> Kinnison, hi
<jblack> debonzi: He should only merge to and from one guy.
<Kinnison> debonzi: is it possible for anyone but elmo to update the archive on mawson?
<jblack> And to make sure that he and the other guy doesn't merge each otehr at the same time
<spiv> jblack: And that their mirror are up to date before merging?
<debonzi> jblack, right.. I know the guy only star-merge from and to cprov..
<debonzi> Kinnison, I don't know.. sorry
* Kinnison is doing other stuff in the meantime; but I can't do the gina run on mawson until the mirror actually has hoary in it
<jblack> oh my.
<jblack> spiv: correct.
<jblack> debonzi: Then probably they merged each otehr at the same time.
<Kinnison> I thought star-merge was meant to cope with this
<spiv> Kinnison: Teehee.
<debonzi> jblack, probably because the mirrors should always be up to date since both are using hook for it 
<jblack> Kinnison: Can't. 
<debonzi> jblack, so, a right way to handle it could be: both working in diferent things and commiting. At a given time on star-merge from the other and when it is finished, commited and mirrored, the other one can make the star-merge.. right?
<jblack> Right.
<jblack> exactly right.
<debonzi> jblack, and if after the firt one finish the star-merge the second one work a little more, make some commits and only then make the star-merge. Is it ok to?
<debonzi> s/to/too
<jblack> Yes.
<debonzi> right.. Ill talk about it to them.. thanks jblack
<carlos> debonzi, kiko: Is it normal that when using the launchpad sample data celso gave me and going to http://localhost:8086/soyuz/distros/ubuntu/src/warty/apache/1.3.31-6 postgresql and launchpad start eating all my CPU and IO channel?
<ddaa> hey spiv
<ddaa> I'm reorganizing the pyarch backend model.
<spiv> Hey.
<ddaa> The twisted stuff used to live in arch._twisted, now I'd like to move it to arch.backends.twisted.
<debonzi> carlos, it not normal, but sometimes it happens... cprov has done some work to get it better.. are you up to date with rocketfuel?
<ddaa> However, that would cause a name conflict.
<carlos> in fact, my postgresql is mad now, with launchpad stopped it continues eating my CPU...
<carlos> debonzi: yes
<ddaa> spiv: any idea for a better name? arch.backend.twisted_process is a bit of a mouthful imho.
<debonzi> carlos, will try to firgure it out..
<kiko> carlos, sound like a broken query; I did post a fix to that I believe
<kiko> or was it salgado?
<ddaa> and things like arch.backend.reactor or arch.backend.meltdown not really obvious imho.
<carlos> thanks
<kiko> carlos, at any rate, let me get salgado on it
<ddaa> Maybe arch.backend.untwisted?
<carlos> ok
<spiv> The Twisted bits of pyarch only affect process handling?
<kiko> salgado, dude
<kiko> with the sampledata cprov has given carlos
<spiv> I guess I'm fuzzy about what "backend" means for pyarch :)
<kiko> http://localhost:8086/soyuz/distros/ubuntu/src/warty/apache/1.3.31-6 
<spiv> It's a very generic term.
<kiko> salgado, pgsql starts blowing up 
<ddaa> spiv: yes, that's essentially a ProcessProtocol and a thread-side blocking API.
<carlos> lp_dump-20041025-mr.sql
<kiko> can you look into it? it's probably a query missing a join clause
<carlos> That's the file I'm using
<kiko> salgado, debonzi: which brings me to the matter: I think we should start considering using views to avoid this sort of problem
<ddaa> spiv: in the case of pyarch that's going to be all the stuff that relates to interfacing with tla, baz, and the mythical libarch.
<spiv> Ok, they feel like different things to me.
<salgado> kiko: I've just had the same problem
<spiv> If anything, the twisted support is a layer between tla/baz and the rest of pyarch.
<ddaa> Which is going right now to include the command name (tla/baz) the spawning strategy (pyarch/twisted) and the process logging (silent or debug).
<kiko> salgado, fixes and merges appreciated
* carlos -> lunch
<salgado> kiko: I was waiting the notie come back to life to fix it
<spiv> Rather than at the same level as tla/baz.
<kiko> salgado, if you want you can just tag off debonzi or mail him patches for fast merges
* Kinnison -> town
<ddaa> spiv: yes, but all those different things are somewhat tightly coupled.
<salgado> kiko: ok
<kiko> salgado, but seriously, I think we should talk about using a view to simplify this
<kiko> I think we are forgetting join clauses too often..
<ddaa> The cli interface depends on process spawning, which depends on cli logging...
<ddaa> And the process name stands somewhere in the middle of that.
<ddaa> So, from pyarch perspective, they are quite the same hairball.
<spiv> kiko: Is this related to clauseTables?
<ddaa> spiv: but what you are saying is essentially correct. Only twisted/pyarch is only one axis of the backend configuration.
<kiko> spiv, I don't think so, I didn't review that part of cprov's crack yesterday, I'll only have time to look at it tomorrow
<kiko> spiv, did anything like that land?
<ddaa> spiv: so, any kind of conventional name for this sort of thing in the twisted world?
<spiv> ddaa: Right.  So, not being an expert in how pyarch works, I'd naively expect there to be pyarch.spawning.{twisted,popen}, pyarch.cli.{tla,baz}, etc.
* ddaa ponders
<debonzi> carlos, for sure there is a problem there.. it killed my machine.. :(
<ddaa> btw, PyArchSpawningStrategy is not based on popen. It's doing the fork/exec and pipe handling itself.
<spiv> kiko: No, but I was just curious, only half-listening to what you were saying to salgado... I saw you say something about joins, and wondered if it was related.
<spiv> ddaa: pyarch.spawning.diy then ;)
<kiko> maybe
<spiv> (Plus I haven't seen a reply to my post to the launchpad list about it)
<ddaa> Mh... the point of arch.backend is that there needs to be a single place to glue all the parts toghether.
<kiko> spiv, I saw it but haven't discussed it yet
<ddaa> And anyway arch.spawning.twisted is not going to help the fact that I cannot import twisted from there!
<ddaa> What is annoying me is that name conflict.
<spiv> Oh, right, now I get what you were asking about.
<ddaa> And please do not give me any of that sys.module crack :-)
<spiv> No, I don't know of any conventions for this.  Relatively few projects don't go 100% twisted.
<spiv> Hah, no :)
<spiv> Python's import stuff is frustrating enough  ;)
<spiv> pyrad has a module called "curved" for this purpose.
<ddaa> spiv: so, what would be evocative to a twisted person?
<ddaa> "wedged"? :-P
<spiv> An obtuse Monty Python, Pokey the Penguin, Isometric reference ;)
<ddaa> gne?
<spiv> s/, I/, or I/
<spiv> ddaa: Most of the Twisted devs are mildly obsessed with webcomics.
<ddaa> I terrible lack culture in all those domains.
<spiv> I'd say "knotted" would be good.
<spiv> And then you can tell people to "get knotted" ;)
* ddaa misses the reference
<spiv> It's english slang, similar to "get stuffed" I guess.
<ddaa> That's something involving penetration I guess.
<spiv> Similar to "get <insert random verb here>" ;)
<ddaa> In french, "noeud" (knot) is slang for penis.
<ddaa> Okay. Sounds good.
<debonzi> spiv, can you help me to check one query?
<ddaa> Mind if I give credit for the name?
<kiko-afk> it's a trade secret!
<spiv> debonzi: Sure, but I'm about to duck out for 10 min.
<debonzi> spiv, it very fast I think.. 
<spiv> So either be fast or patient :)
<ddaa> """Twisted process handling.
<ddaa> The name of this module"knotted", was suggest by Andrew Bennets as a
<ddaa> way to avoid the name clash with the "twisted" top-level package:
<ddaa> <spiv> I'd say "knotted" would be good.
<ddaa> <spiv> And then you can tell people to "get knotted" ;)
<ddaa> """
<spiv> ddaa: Hehe.  But my surname has two "t"s :)
<ddaa> I disclaim all responsibility for the bad taste of Twisted devels :-)
<ddaa> Ooops. Fixed. Thanks.
<kiko-afk> stub, are you around?
<stub> Yup
<kiko-afk> stub, debonzi and I are this weekend going to move some queries into views
<kiko-afk> we've got a lot of massive joins and the code is kinda unwieldy
<stub> Sounds sane
<kiko-afk> what's your take on this?
<kiko-afk> we'll probably drop some sql on your lap sometime soon then
<kiko-afk> btw, did you get my index request?
<stub> Yup - that went in the last patch, yesterday I think
<kiko-afk> thanks
* kiko-afk perf munster
<lifeless> jblack ddaa we are working towards 1.0. Sorry to beat you to the punch, but I needed a decision when tagging.
<jblack> lifeless: Pardon? 
<jblack> Oh, you mean uh, baz version #.
<jblack> Whatever you want to start at is cool with me.
<ddaa> I'm not sure that the namespace version excludes anything for the release version.
<ddaa> But 1.0 is certainly less controversial, even if less evocative.
<lifeless> ddaa: true, but having 1.0 in the namespace makes 1.0 as the release natural ond abvious to folk.
<jblack> The starting number isn't the part I'm thinking about atm.
<jblack> the part I'm thinking about is the potential falling behind between what gets into dev and what I review before making an rc.
<ddaa> BTW, maybe 0.9 releases would be in order until we have redone the command set. What do you think?
<ddaa> Because we are surely going to redo the command set...
<lifeless> jblack: thats release policy. I don't have a strong opinion on what we should do there yet, so I'll be seeking input.
<lifeless> ddaa: well, 1.0preX releases are equally visible to the user.
<ddaa> 1.0pre3rc2....
<jblack> No.
<ddaa> yuck
<lifeless> I think we need to set a few feature goals for the first release, and then a timeframe for that.
<lifeless> that will give us structure to consider the other priorities in.
<jblack> preferably XrcY, acceptably XpreY, but XpreXrcY, yuck no.
<ddaa> Apparently jblack's feature goals are "whatever was scheduled for inclusion in 1.2.3"
<ddaa> I think that a quick release is a damn good idea.
<jblack> Yeah. I want that code out. 
<lifeless> ddaa: I asked jblack to incorporate all of that work, and hes' doing a great job of doing so.
* debonzi will be back in a minute
<ddaa> If I were in jblack's shoes I would have made the first release the equivalent of 1.2.2-final.
<lifeless> jblack: remember that when you review 'on the backend' - you are doing a final sanity check - any patch has already been 'oked' by one of us four.
<lifeless> ddaa: we don't have a release manager for bazaar 
<jblack> lifeless: Um, lifeless, here's the problem....
<jblack> People make mistakes. _frequently_. 
<ddaa> lifeless: we are going to make releases, aren't we?
<jblack> From arch experience, the accuracy rate on patch submissions for high calibre people is about 90%.
<ddaa> Eternal Beta is not what the community needs.
<lifeless> ddaa: act.
<lifeless> bahh.
<lifeless> ddaa: ack.
<ddaa> lifeless: ?
<jblack> That means that if there's 10 revisions that haven't been looked at by at least two people, the chance of a serious problem is very high.
<lifeless> can we unmultiplex these conversations. jblack - lets focus on the process stuff.
<jblack> sure boss.
<lifeless> jblack: which is what you are talking about :)
<ddaa> So, releases w/o release manager? Sounds... risky...
<lifeless> I was just putting ddaa's stuff to the side.
<jblack> heh.
<jblack> Here's the cycle I envision.
* ddaa goes back to turning pyarch guts upside down.
<lifeless> so. there are two ways of addressing the review bottleneck.
<lifeless> (two fundamental ways).
<jblack> I get an Xrc out. While Xrc is being reviewed for 1~2 weeks, I'm reviwing for X+1rc. 
<lifeless> a) scale out the review process into lieutenants.
<jblack> If a fix is needed, it goes into devel, and I merge it into both rcs.
<lifeless> b) allow the review process to lag the development
<jblack> Long term, yeah. We can do that with buddy systems.
<lifeless> now, the process I've introduced here has both element.
<jblack> We pair frequent developers up, and they check each other.
<lifeless> a) - there are 4 lieutenants - you, me, ddaa, bob2.
<lifeless> b) - the review is allowed to lag, but we have a nominated reviewer who will check.
<lifeless> (you for now, if your bandwidth is wide enough)
<jblack> yes, it is
<lifeless> (when I say 'for now' - when we get this dedicated C programmer, I'm expecting to make this his|her problem)
<jblack> ok
<lifeless> so the question that matters w.r.t. 'released code' is: how many layers of review are enough?
<jblack> (btw, I like that)
<jblack> What level of quality do you want? 
<lifeless> Both you and Tom, in series, for the 1.2.1 release accepted bugs.
<lifeless> so 2 reviewers obviously isn't enough :)
<jblack> If we start with a accuracy rate of 80%, and assume that each developer cuts the error rate in half...
<jblack> (the original submitter counts as reviewer 1) 
<lifeless> So, what I'd *like* - and here is where we can debate about if its doable - is for us to aggresively introduce things to increase that quality per reviewer.
<lifeless> I've put a unit test suite into libarch now, that is easy to extend.
<jblack> I don't get you.
<lifeless> So, when *I* review stuff, I'll be writing tests.
<lifeless> I hope my accuracy rate will be ~ 95%.
<ddaa> test cases, test cases, test cases
<jblack> You're not that good.
<lifeless> dude, I'm better than that, but I have multiple priorities.
<jblack> Trust me. You're not. You're one of the three best, but you're not 95%.
* lifeless shrugs
<lifeless> I've run enough projects, and know how often I need to back out changes I thought were good, to have a pretty good idea of how good I am.
<lifeless> anyway, leaving that aside, the goal I'd like us to reach is an 80%-90% code path coverage on the tla code base.
<lifeless> in terms of test cases.
<jblack> I agree.
<lifeless> that sort of coverage allows rapid review.
<lifeless> rather than hour long code path picky sessions.
<jblack> I'm not sure how we measure that metric though. 
<lifeless> gcov
<lifeless> gcc compiler coverage tool.
<lifeless> tells you what parts of a binary are exercised by a specific code run.
<jblack> Yeah. I'm looking at the man page. 
<jblack> Ok. That answers that.
<lifeless> so, I'm confident that good coding style from our changes, which will be the bulk of 'risky' changes, will address the quality aspect.
<lifeless> but, we have a window between now and the test suite being mature, which is higher risk.
<jblack> No sir.
<lifeless> its not higher risk ?
<jblack> We may be able to cover the code base, but we won't cover some of the most important things.
<jblack> Previous comment.
<jblack> In fact, the test suite can catch most everything but the most dangerous changes. Unintentional compatibility changes.
<jblack> at least not with a conventional test kid.
<jblack> *kit.
<lifeless> erm, the test suite can absolutely catch those. you run the previous version test suite against the newer version code.
<lifeless> thats a few hours work to setup a script to checkout & copy in the right things.
<lifeless> we need an archive format test suite, for all these implementations floating around.
<lifeless> that would be (IMO) a good third party project, perhaps one we could kick off under the bazaar umbrella.
<jblack>  Yes, we do.
<jblack> Bug out on archive format, warn on library and working tree
<jblack> Oh, and bugout on changesets.
<lifeless> or flag to choose :).
<lifeless> 'I care if I broke anything'
<lifeless> 'I care if I broke archives'
<lifeless> etc
<jblack> same difference, as long as those are the defaults. :) 
<lifeless> let me fire up a browser, gonna note that down on the wiki
<lifeless> ok, I've noted that so we won't forget .
<jblack> ok.
<jblack> Another issue that needs discussing real soon is divergance.
<lifeless> so the bottom line on this review thing: I absolutely want the 4 of us able to commit when we are happy with what we want to commit.
<jblack> we're developing at a different rate. developers very quickly are going to have to decide which tree to target, and port to the other tree.
<jblack> even if the code is conceptually similiar, patch just ain't very smart.
<lifeless> as long as we are able to do that, I will happily entertain discussions on ways to increase the amount of peer review, and reduce the lag from commit -> review.
<lifeless> jblack: right. 
<jblack> ok. peer review.
<jblack> One thing we could do is put up a website with the revisions in -dev listed. 
<lifeless> archzoom ?
<jblack> developers are listed one way, revisions another.
<jblack> in a table.
<lifeless> ahr.
<jblack> in each field of a table, there is a Good and a bad tick. They can tick either one. If X number of developer tick good, it goes in. if anybody marks bad, its pulled out.\
<jblack> Say a Good/Bad/Undecided radio
<lifeless> erm, too complex.
<lifeless> this has to be -simple-. Thats why I made you post-commit 'nazi', cause thats real simple.
<jblack> Ok. I'll try and come up with a simpler way to parrallize.
<kiko-afk> where's the eggmeister
<jblack> I mean, sure, we can add as many developers as you want, and keep it serialized (and thus very simple). 
<lifeless> right. My criteria are: we commit when someone with commit rights is happy. (If they aren't trustworthy to decide whats good & whats not, we pull those rights).
<lifeless>   any processes we introduce on top of that need to be dead simple.
<jblack> how about an email to with a subject along the lines of "Q--R--V-N good" or "Q--V--R-N bad"
<carlos> debonzi: your patch fixes the problem, thank you
<jblack> on the other end is a procmail script.
<lifeless> email to ?? with 
<lifeless> whats the good email for ?
<jblack> to count reviews.
<lifeless> sounds like the same idea, just via email.
<jblack> Well, we have to count good reviews, otherwise we can't distinguish between whether or not a patch has been reviewed, or just neglected.
<debonzi> carlos, cool .. :)
<lifeless> I think the email thing has merit... what about a pqm command 'revert' to revert out a commit - and everything past it if the patch won't replay --reverse cleanly.
<jblack> THat works for "QVRN bad". (In fact, I like that)
<jblack> But the alternative to counting goods is counting time, and then we're just hoping somebody looked in a window.
<lifeless> sure.
<jblack> (within a window)
<lifeless> we've limited resources right?
<lifeless> and a huge pool of contributors in theory.
<jblack> the subset of reviewers is much smaller.
<lifeless> right, so its inevitable they will get swamped.
<jblack> The process needs to handle every revision as if its a complicated star-merge fix.
<lifeless> thats overengineering.
<lifeless> leave room for the humans to be motivated and interested in the thing.
<jblack> want me to unpack that? 
<lifeless> Sure.
<jblack> Ok.
<jblack> simple revisions get reviewed quickly and often.
<jblack> they are, after all, obvious.
<jblack> difficult revisions don't. They get put off because they're difficult. "I'll dive into it later, after coffee...dinner...sleep...etc"
<jblack> so the patch that needs review the most inevitably ends up getting reviewed the least.
<jblack> So if we rely on a timer, we need to set the timer for the amount of time necessary to make sure the most difficult patches get looked at.
<lifeless> no, we don't.
<jblack> because if we set it towards the simle ones, the simple ones will fly by and get checked, but the tough ones won't.
<lifeless> thats what I meant by overengineering.
<lifeless> lets walk an example complex patch through.
<lifeless> abentley's backbuilder for instance, which he is interested in getting into a mainline tree.
<lifeless> he has to convince one of us to merge it.
<jblack> atm, yes
<lifeless> that means, that one of us has to give it a proper review before it goes in.
<lifeless> if the reviewer doesn't feel 100%, they won't merge it. And they can ask someone else to help, or to co review.
<jblack> Ok. Lets say we do that.
<lifeless> we're all sensible people. You know when you need an extra pair of eyeballs to decide something. Trust in that, for yourself, and for the rest of us.
<jblack> who's in charge of tracking that patch for review? 
<lifeless> whoever says to abentley 'I'll review that'
<jblack> who's in charge of saying "nobody's merging this, so I need to chase it down to get somebody to say the buck stops here" 
<lifeless> abentley.
<jblack> Ok.
<jblack> so instead of me simplying doing mutt pqmaster@hbd.com -s "aaron.bently@panoramicfeedback.com--2004/baz--devo--1.0--patch-43 good", we're going to have people running around in a disorganized manner, seeking out patrons, and the patron seeking out super patrons, and so forth and so on? 
<lifeless> do you see my point? we can swamp ourselves in process when we have more committers - and thus more reviewers. I'm sure the community @ large will have an opinion by then.
<lifeless> jblack: exactly.
<jblack> Ok. Lets do it your way for now.
<jblack> I think you'll change your mind eventually, though. :) 
<lifeless> in other news, I've done up a baz diff, heading towards the strawman cli's 'diff'
<lifeless> (I needed something to hack on in the train :))
<lifeless> anyway, ddaa - you wanted to talk release process.
<lifeless> lay it on me.
* ddaa reads backlog
<ddaa> point on the discussion that just ended: jblack, I believe we can give a chance for the community to self-organize.
<jblack> lifeless: I just had a crazy thought. :) 
<jblack> What if we stood pqm on its head.
<jblack> Instead of waiting for merge commands, what if it scanned other trees, and if it saw a revision in more than X trees, it merged into -dev? 
<ddaa> lifeless: so, I was saying "we want a quick initial release and frequent releases after that".
<jblack> I.E. if abentley's patch-5 shows up in my tree, and ddaa's tree, then pqm merges it, and it comes down the pipe to everyone else ?
<lifeless> jblack: I think thats a cool idea, for crack of the day, but it shouldn't be the devo tree.
<lifeless> that could be 'experimental' or 'premerged' or something.
<jblack> reasoning? 
<lifeless> I want simple, but human.
<jblack> ultimately, it is human.
<lifeless> thats complex (heuristics)
<jblack> It doesn't go in unless X number of trusted people already merged it locally.
<lifeless> it also means you'd need to be using replay --skip-present as the merge operator.
<ddaa> lifeless: I think a good feature goal for 1.0 whould have been "complete tla-1.2.2". Now jblack is merging the 1.2.3 stuff, so "what was in the pipe for 1.2.3" is still a good release goal to start with. A early release will give something to use and tag from to contributors.
<ddaa> Also you said there is no release manager. So I wonder how we can make regular and reliable releases w/o that.
<lifeless> ddaa: 'complete tla 1.2.2' would be a tla process dig. we're not going there.
<lifeless> we may well need a release manager. but I haven't assigned one at this point.
<ddaa> Mh. Not sure I understand... pragmatically that is the best thing to start with...
<jblack> then I'm confused about what I'm supposed to be doing.
<jblack> because I thought I was supposed to be reviewing for release.
<lifeless> no, you are reviewing full stop.
<ddaa> And "what would have been 1.2.3" is equally a "process dig". But ultimately baz itself is a "tla process dig".
<lifeless> ddaa: we can avoid having that comparison drawn until we are an established meme, if we are careful
<ddaa> So, you are saying "we are not making a release in the forseeable future"?
<lifeless> I'm saying thatL
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> I'm saying that:
<lifeless> * I haven't thought deeply about release schedules etc. And I'm taking input from you guys right now.
<ddaa> The GNU Arch community is totally ripe for accepting baz at the moment. I really think that's the good time for a release. Tell me that you disagree.
<lifeless> We should also get some input from the arch community, and I'll email them to ask once we've bounced this around a little.
<lifeless> one sec
<ddaa> I assume that is going to have mostly good feedback. If I am correct, we could put out a RC in say, two weeks?
<jblack> personally, I think we're in a fight against time.
<ddaa> I do not think that's a fight against time.
<lifeless> we are absolutely in a fight against time.
<jblack> Tom's not going to stand by idly, regardless of the semantics you use. He's going to sabotage this.
<lifeless> svn is gaining traction 'out there'.
<jblack> That's what patch-log pruning was all about.
<lifeless> even folk that love arch will spend an entire meeting bitching the UI,
<ddaa> I just see that people in the community are waiting for someone to stand up. That's the Right Time.
<lifeless> ddaa: releases don't make the difference here. patch merging does.
<jblack> ddaa: Not in my experience.
* jblack agrees with lifeless
<ddaa> jblack: I'm say that now is the time. Not that it was the time before.
<lifeless> jblack did patch merging, and from what I saw, folk flocked to feed him patches.
<ddaa> Bad.
<ddaa> Bah
<ddaa> Sorry typo.
<ddaa> Because he was working on tla and they was seeing the release coming.
<ddaa> Currently bas is vapor to the community.
<lifeless> I'm willing to bet that if we did out first 'release' in 3 months, we'd have 50%-60% of the arch developers using and contributing to bazaar by then, and some large % of the community also.
<ddaa> We put a release out and suddenly we are there and in good shape.
<jblack> 3 months? 
<jblack> you want to wait until 2005 for a release? 
<lifeless> I'm not proposing that as such, I'm simply putting it out there: the release aspect is not the rush for us, right now. IMO the rush right now is the user interface.
<ddaa> I'm willing to bet that if we make a release soon, either Tom amend his proposed release process or we have 80% of the devs in 3 months.
<jblack> I want a release candidate by friday, and a release by the friday after.
<lifeless> ddaa: releases have pros and cons.
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm listening to you.
<jblack> btw, you're both right.
<jblack> Here's how
<lifeless> when we do a 'release', expectations will be set about ...
* lifeless waits
<ddaa> about?
<jblack> release drive users. development drives developers to develop more. developers are also a subset of users.
<lifeless> users will happily use auto-built binaries. ALL the tla users I know in SLUG here use asuffields daily builds.
<lifeless> thats users: not developers.
<jblack> lifeless: Ok. Well then, can you explain to me why the download rate for tla goes up *hugely* whenever a release or a release candidate goes up? 
<lifeless> thats probably me being rong.
<lifeless> *wrong*
<ddaa> I must be some kin of maniac then. I use releases almost exclusively.
<jblack> ddaa: For normal use, so do I.
<lifeless> ok, I'm convinced. we'll start releases soon.
* Kinnison uses whatever apt-get gives him :-)
<lifeless> Lets define soon in a minute.
* lifeless paints Kinnison purple
<ddaa> a VCS is something way too mission-critical to use "maybe broken" and untested versions of.
* Kinnison sneezes on lifeless
<lifeless> I want our releases time based, with feature goals.
<lifeless> let me explain why, and you can try to change my mind.
<jblack> ddaa: Yeah. That's why I think the "lets hope review happens" dump-every-thing-in-the-tree-and-review-after-the-fact is a colosal screw up.
<lifeless> time based gives users regularity, an expectation of when they can have a supported release with their per bugfix in it.
* ddaa is skeptical, time-based/feature-based seem to be a "pick one" choice.
<lifeless> ddaa: we just released a freaking linux distro that was time based with feature goals.
<lifeless> We've got a fantastic example of how to do it all around us.
<ddaa> jblack: I can use a rc VCS with some precautions if I am not too much in a hurry. After he has passed the eyeballs test.
<lifeless> the feature goals thing stops the developers freewheeling, in a positive way.
<ddaa> *after it
<jblack> lifeless: We're not doing a gnome app here. We're doing a revision control system. One archive eating bug sneaks into a release, and we'll pay *dearly*
<jblack> In fact, we'll prove to the community that Tom's snail pace is correct.
<lifeless> dude, tom has released more archive eating bugs in tla than anyone else.
<lifeless> (thats 2, IIRC).
<ddaa> lifeless: you may have noticed that several feature goals have been backed out to honor the deadline...
<lifeless> ddaa: true. thats why its 1) time based, 2) feature goals.
<jblack> lifeless: I think the method you want will have more, not less.
<ddaa> Mh... so it's time-based to decide what to put in or not, with feature goals to set priorities?
<spiv> ddaa: Yes, that's the point... they're goals, they give direction to development, but the deadline is still the priority.  That's my understanding :)
<jblack> They'll pick "2 over 2 years" over "3 in six months"
<lifeless> ddaa: exactly.
<spiv> (and because the next release already has a deadline in the not-too distant future, pushing a feature back one release doesn't hurt too badly)
<lifeless> jblack: we've a track record of 0 releases so far.  give me some credit as project lead ok? I'm not using this to exercise random project theories.
<ddaa> jblack: I think there are enough arch saviness and paranoia among the three of us that if we all say "I'm sure there is no archive-damage bug" we stand against pretty good odds.
<jblack> lifeless: Just so long as you understand that I'm not making any guarantees on the process you've setup.
<ddaa> s/three/four/
<ddaa> lifeless: okay, about the time-then-features.
<lifeless> jblack: if you do what I've asked, I will be happy.
<jblack> I'll try my best.
<ddaa> So, about the first release. When and what?
<lifeless> so in 3 weeks we hit london for a two week sprint.
<lifeless> I think a good time for the first release is in 5 weeks.
* ddaa notes that soon has an interesting value there...
<lifeless> that gives us time to get a couple of small but significant features in play, get some traction in the arch developers, and be confident in what goes out.
<ddaa> I am not really convinced that a sprint is the right way to put out a _release_
<lifeless> ddaa: 3 weeks from a cold start means, if we do 50-50 code & stabilise, 1.5 weeks to do code in.
* ddaa stands on his position that just merging what's almost ready is a good thing to do in the first release.
<lifeless> if we do 66-33, thats 2 to code in.
<lifeless> ddaa: that would send a very wrong message.
<Kinnison> it'd send a bad msg. regarding the ui
<lifeless> miles bader asked 'what is baz, it looks just like tla'.
<Kinnison> our first release *must* be visibly and palpably different in the UI front
<ddaa> ack
<jblack> so what if he asked that?
<jblack> He won't be asking that for wrong.
<ddaa> Okay. I buy that we need to change the color of the bike shed first.
<jblack> for long
<Kinnison> so three weeks to merge stuff and stabilise; then a two week sprint to sort the UI out; release-candidate at the end of the sprint... one week... release ?
<Kinnison> (says he, rambling entirely uninformed :-)
<lifeless> ddaa: we need to change the bike sheds size and shape, f*ck the colour.
<lifeless> jblack: sure, my point is our first release is a statement about our conviction to our mission.
<ddaa> So. What is the release goal you have in mind, in addition to jblack's backlog?
<lifeless> Kinnison: 5 week schedule would be '3 weeks code like crazy, 2 weeks to sort out any issues, release at the end'.
<lifeless> @ the sprint, we'd be working on the next release after.
<ddaa> I'd think something that would set it straight would be reorganizing the UI>
<lifeless> ddaa: right.
<jblack> Night.
<ddaa> I mean the command set.
<ddaa> Fewer, more relevent commands with options.
<lifeless> jblack: ok, night. looks like we'll have a straw man release process before long...
<Kinnison> lifeless: I think the "rc, wait 1 week, stamp the official release" process is good
<ddaa> e.g. "baz cat-log [-d DIR]  [--library|--archive]  [spec] " where spec can be a simple patchlevel if the directory is within a tree.
<lifeless> library vs archive shouldn't be there.
<ddaa> stuff like that...
<lifeless> it should just work.
<lifeless> but yes.
<ddaa> Low risk.
<lifeless> nuke cat-archive-log.
<ddaa> the log from the archive can me different from the log in the library can be different from the tree.
<ddaa> So we need all the options.
<lifeless> actually, we don't. library is by definition == archive, or the library is corrupt.
<ddaa> They _should_ not be different, but the devil is already out of the box.
<ddaa> Except logs can be mutated.
<lifeless> oh damn, ..
<lifeless> forgot about cached log vs log in resulting tree.
<ddaa> Mh...
<ddaa> you are correct about archive/lib btw...
<ddaa> So, there is still the need for one option... --canonical... errr scrap that!
<lifeless> lol
<ddaa> --revlog ?
<lifeless> yeah
<ddaa> Well... we agree on the general direction.
<ddaa> We can hammer out the specific with our pool of very demanding users.
* ddaa radiates enthusions
<lifeless> baz log [-r spec]  [--archive]  [path] 
<lifeless> is what I would propose
* Kinnison absorbs some of the enthusions and slowly becomes interested in the world again
<Kinnison> lifeless: yay, simple short command names rock
<Kinnison> lifeless: if baz could end up feeling as easy to use as perforce does, then it'd be ace
<lifeless> Kinnison: show me perforce some time
<ddaa> lifeless: log would be confusing with logs. And the spec is the commonly used argument.
<lifeless> ddaa: in tla.
<Kinnison> lifeless: I could come down to london in the middle of the arch sprint and show you if you like
<Kinnison> lifeless: at the w/e
<lifeless> Kinnison: love to have you 
<lifeless> rock up
<lifeless> ddaa: use case : show me the logs for 'configure.ac'
<ddaa> lifeless: If we need to hammer out all the uses cases, we are not going to make it.
<lifeless> ddaa: the simplearchcli page has a huge number already hammered out.
<lifeless> we could take a couple of commands, and just /do those/.
<ddaa> use case: show me the details of patch-42
<ddaa> in your use case, --archive is superfluous
<lifeless> ddaa: yes, but its needed because tlas semantics on {arch} are problematic.
<ddaa> and maybe my use case could use a "revlog" command instead.
<lifeless> so, your use case:
<ddaa> They are clear to me.
<lifeless> baz log -r patch-42
<lifeless> my use case:
<lifeless> baz log configure.ac
<lifeless> baz log [-r spec]  [--archive]  [path ...] 
<lifeless> is actually better.
<ddaa> confusing
<lifeless> baz log configure.ac Makefile.am - shows logs for all revisions that alter either of the two.
<ddaa> --archive is not relevant to path and -r and path together do not make sense.
<lifeless> -r and path do so make sense.
<ddaa> We want overloading, but not abusively
<lifeless> if the path is not altered in that log, nothing would be shown.
<ddaa> mh...
<ddaa> BTW, I fear I'm going to miss my promise of supporting baz in pyarch for monday.
<lifeless> ok.
<ddaa> It turned out that it was great time to do some heavy duty refactoring.
<lifeless> no problemo.
<ddaa> I'm taking baby steps, this stuff is totally hairy.
<lifeless> so heres a point. revisions -s is really useful.
<lifeless> is it better to do
<ddaa> yup
<ddaa> logs -s is really useful too
<lifeless> baz log -r patch-1 -r patch-4 -s ?
<lifeless> or have the separate revisions command ?
<ddaa> I think we need to make it clear that tree patchlogs are a different thing, structurally, than archive patchlogs...
<lifeless> right, thats why --archive is there.
<lifeless> '--archive    show the archive logs, rather than the cached log for the selected logs'
<ddaa> baz logs -a -s
<lifeless> would show all the logs making up the code base, in summary version, from the archive.
<lifeless> (if it was baz log :))
<ddaa> equivalent of "tla revisions -s `tla tree-version`"
<lifeless> right.
<ddaa> maybe you want "baz log" instead...
<ddaa> "logs" is muscle memory for me...
<lifeless> aliases :)
<Kinnison> aliases will be implemented as something in .arch-params ?
<ddaa> though... logs makes a nice shortcut for "tla logs -s" in tlash...
<lifeless> % baz log [-r package [-r package2] ]  [-d date [-d date2] ]  [-a|--archive]  [-s|--summary]  [file_or_directory ...] 
<lifeless> the requirement for tlash is a bug in tla
<lifeless> the above strawman is the proposed log from the simplearchcli page.
<ddaa> I need to have some time aside to exercise my annoyance skills on that stuff.
<lifeless> :)
<ddaa> for example, I do not like multiple -r options.
<ddaa> What if the versions are different?
<lifeless> then we traverse the tag
<ddaa> I'd rather like an interval notation, a la abrowse
<Kinnison> cvs/svn/p4 people are used to multiple -r arguments
<ddaa> spec..spec
<ddaa> where the vsn of the second spec defaults to the vsn of the first
<lifeless> ddaa: thats harder for scripters, and harder to parse.
<ddaa> scripters can give both versions explicitely
<ddaa> And of course the version of the first defaults to the tree-version
<lifeless> but they can't do '$first $second' and just define second when needed, as trivially.
<ddaa> I'm not concerned with "harder to implement" at this point, just "easier to use".
<lifeless> ddaa: agreed.
* ddaa tries to figure out what lifeless means
<lifeless> Kinnisons point is also very valid, there is a huge body of knowledge in muscle memory in cvs commands.
* ddaa goes to fetch coke
<spiv> lifeless: I thought svn used an interval notation, e.g. -r111:222
<lifeless> spiv: it does.
<spiv> Yeah, svn doesn't use multiple -r args that I can see, it just allows intervals to be passed to -r.
<lifeless> spiv: that has an annoying property under the hood.
<lifeless> commands then parse this and barf wwhen they didn't want a range.
<lifeless> I think from a ui perspective, that -r -r is actually easier.
<spiv> I don't feel strongly either way here, I'm just giving a data point :)
<lifeless> ddaa: please do contribute to the wiki page. I plan to move it to the public wiki soon as well.
<spiv> I think overloading -r to accept ranges sometmes is eqaually bad as overloading it to mean a range when it's specified twice.
<spiv> :)
<lifeless> spiv: hmm.
<lifeless> technically, its not overloaded to mean a range :).
<lifeless> each -r specifies a point.
<spiv> What does that mean? :)
<lifeless> saying that -r -r is overloading is like saying Rectangle(Point(), Point()) is overloading Point().
* ddaa comes back with coke and nutella...
<spiv> Well, in the sense that -r  means different things depending on whether it's the first or second -r... makes writing docs annoying.
<lifeless> spiv: thats the point, it doesn't mean different things.
<spiv> "If this is the first -r, then it means this, but if it's the second it means this"
<Kinnison> the form: "baz diff -r patch-100 -d yesterday" should work
<lifeless> Kinnison: yes, absolutely.
<lifeless> but -r patch-50 -r patch-200 -d yesterday
<lifeless> is more useful :)
<Kinnison> Oooh 3-way diffing
<Kinnison> mmmm
<Kinnison> meld!
<lifeless> well, just intersection.
<spiv> Forgive my weak cvs-fu, but what would two -rs and a -d mean? :)
<ddaa> spiv++
<spiv> (I was actually a pretty limited user of cvs.)
<lifeless> spiv: dunno about cvs, but I'd *expect* it to do the intersection of the two ranges.
<ddaa> lifeless: when you first wrote the multiple -r command, I thought it was a way to specify multiple exact revisions.
<ddaa> not a way to specify a range...
<spiv> lifeless: Which two ranges?  I can guess at multiple interpretations.
<lifeless> https://wiki.canonical.com/SimpleArchCli?action=show
<lifeless> read the Log section
<spiv> (I'm not saying it's a bad idea, I'm just being curious)
<spiv> Ta.
<ddaa> monkeying cvs is so not the right to do
<ddaa> Even as tla is know, people keep doing and expecting things that are completely inappropriate because their brain is cvs-washed. We do not _need_ to encourage the confusion.
<lifeless> ddaa: actually, we do.
<lifeless> here's why.
<lifeless> we want as many folk as possible at the peak of arch knowledge and skill.
<spiv> lifeless: Hmm, it doesn't give an example of multiple -r options... and it seems to use -r as a way to specify a version?
<lifeless> that means that the learning curve must be approachable at all levels.
<lifeless> any point of insane steepness will dramatically drop the # of folk that traverse the entire path.
<ddaa> lifeless: I follow you so far
<lifeless> CVS has a very simple model.
<lifeless> We need the basic interface to baz to present a simplified model.
<lifeless> And to encourage and support folk working with more and more complex facilities.
<ddaa> you want "baz update foo.c" do the same stupid thing as cvs does?
<lifeless> not necessarily.
<ddaa> Because that's a pretty common expectation.
<lifeless> tla update is just about right.
<ddaa> I reckon that simple things needs to be simple.
<lifeless> cvs update -Pd is used to restore a file that is missing.
<lifeless> and thats the usual expectation that update foo.c usually appears in IIRC.
<ddaa> And not gratuitously different from established practise.
<ddaa> lifeless: yes
<ddaa> However, users should be pushed at reading the damn --help output for any operation which is not done 10 times a day.
<lifeless> so, update, needs some thought, but I'm inclined to have it restore foo.c, IF: the file is missing (not tla renamed).
<ddaa> lifeless: that's a job for undo and you know it.
<lifeless> ddaa: UI UI UI.
<spiv> (oi oi oi!)
<lifeless> baz baz baz!
<ddaa> Yes. We do not want update to restore a file to the pristive version, ever.
<ddaa> That's what undo is for.
<lifeless> we need to deliver what users need though.
<lifeless> this is a balancing act.
<ddaa> I understand. The first thing user need is a consistent UI.
<ddaa> The second thing is a familiar UI>
<ddaa> The third thing is a concise UI.
<lifeless> perhaps actually, I'd reverse those priorities.
<lifeless> familiar, concise, consistent.
<ddaa> The last is a powerful UI.
<ddaa> I so disagree.
<lifeless> emacs is consistent, so why does it have a vim emulation mode ?
<lifeless> ddaa: join the wiki page.
<ddaa> Will do once I run out of fuel on the pyarch stuff.
<ddaa> btw, I was still not able to test taxi.py
<lifeless> :[
<spiv> ("rm somefile; svn update somefile" will restore the pristine copy of somefile, if you're wondering)
<ddaa> The debug logging is considerably slowing stuff down, it seems.
<spiv> (even though "svn revert somefile" will do it too (and faster?))
<ddaa> Dunno what to do. If I disable debug logging, it is certainly going to hang according to murphy.
<ddaa> Prolly, I should use a known-good and short project...
<ddaa> like x-fonts-thai-ttf...
<spiv> ddaa: Run it without debugging, use gdb?
<ddaa> spiv: ?
<spiv> (use gdb once it hangs)
<ddaa> how is gdb useful to debug python code?
<lifeless> spiv: page updated
<spiv> There are hacks that let you get a python backtrace via gdb macros.
<ddaa> and btw, is there a python with debugging symbols in ubuntu?
<spiv> (And there are some hacks in dist/src/Misc/gdbinit in python cvs)
<spiv> Not that I know of :/
<ddaa> spiv: your mission, shall you accept it, is to document that for the benefit of the buildbot-debug staff.
<ddaa> I can rebuild python. That's not a big issue.
<lifeless> ok, here's my proposal for release process.
<lifeless> release date: 5 weeks.
<ddaa> spiv: please
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> release date: 3 weeks.
<ddaa> lifeless: that's not a date
<lifeless> 2 weeks coding.
<lifeless> 1 week release candidate.
<lifeless> then we start a new cycle @ the start of the sprint.
<lifeless> feature goals:
<spiv> ddaa: Ok, I might write up a HeavyDutyPythonDebugging page or something.
<lifeless> implement 3 of the revamped commands in simplearchcli
<ddaa> spiv: thank you very much, that would help a lot.
<lifeless> fix 2 of the arch gripes.
<spiv> (I don't have much experience here either, but I'll jot down what I know)
<lifeless> in terms of release management, I'll do that. but release management != code review.
<lifeless> what do you think?
<ddaa> Dunno.
<ddaa> Not qualified to judge that.
<ddaa> Never hacked tla.
<ddaa> BTW
<ddaa> What about the imports?
<ddaa> That is sort of a very time consuming and very urgent task...
<lifeless> ddaa: yes, and its my primary focus. I'll be hacking on that all weekend.
<lifeless> baz is parallel urgency, no point having archives no one can stand using.
<ddaa> Okay. Let's call that over.
<BradB> Sorry for the random, I-slept-in-this-morning sniping, but I'm really hoping this rewrite considers Apple HFS+ performance tips: http://tinyurl.com/5qupk
<BradB> s/Apple/OS X/
<ddaa> lifeless: very good point...
<BradB> I can give you guys an account on my new machine, if needed.
<ddaa> BradB: the focus of this release is not performance, sorry.
<BradB> ok
<ddaa> But I'll bookmark it once I can see it...
<lifeless> heh, we're getting traction:
<lifeless>  The devel versions of tla and baz already have fixes for 
<lifeless> get-changeset, so that issue is likely fixed.  If not, you'll probably 
<lifeless> have to rewrite your patch anyhow.
<lifeless> thats a quote from abentleys latest email to -users :)
<ddaa> abentley is already sold to us.
<ddaa> That's going to be a considerable edge :-)
<lifeless> BradB: there are several things to answer your request.
<ddaa> I mean, he did not tell me that.
<lifeless> firstly, none of us use macOS X.
<ddaa> But as far as I know him, I believe he just want to ride the non-stalled train out the dark tunnel.
<lifeless> secondly, performance is a UI metric. Its a factor, but not a feature goal in v1.0
<lifeless> thirdly, a profile-run of tla giving us detailed breakdowns on the major speed overheads on macos X would be a good start.
<lifeless> you can build that by exporting CFLAGS='-pg -O2'
<BradB> lifeless: "us" being whom?
<lifeless> me, jblack, bob2, ddaaa
<Kinnison> BradB: the Bazaar team
<lifeless> the arch team.
<lifeless> here @ canonical.
<Kinnison> BradB: also known as the 'Bizarre' team
<lifeless> 'how bazaar, how bazaar'
<BradB> lifeless: yeah, that's why i've offered an account on my machine. I don't have the time to actual do any work on this myself.
<lifeless> BradB: so, our goals will roughly be 'make it work, make it work right, make it work fast'. I'm not discounting your performance needs, but there are other serious issues that need to be addressed ASAP.
<BradB> sure
<lifeless> for example, potential archive corruption because of macos X's default HFS+ configuration.
<BradB> case sensitivity, you mean?
<lifeless> yup
<BradB> er, insensitivty, but yeah, same difference
<lifeless> case sensitivity is UI, should /not/ be a core property, and apples decision there was/is a PITA.
<BradB> lifeless: eh, that's a windows thing too
<BradB> lifeless: and mark will happily agree that fs case *sensitivity* is insane. :)
<lifeless> BradB: NTFS is able, without being reformatted, to be case sensitive, case preserving.
<BradB> HFS+ isn't able to at all.
<lifeless> on windows thats just a file open flag.
<ddaa> lifeless: Name suggestion request. I am making a arch.backends module with all sorts of stuff (cli info, process handling, logging, etc), and I keep spelling it arch.backend. But I also want to have a arch.backend object which is the glue object used by the high-level bindings. Any idea how to rename/reorganize things?
<ddaa> * a arch.backends package
<lifeless> BradB: for a UI, case sensitivity is bad. For a file system, case insensitivity is bad.
<BradB> lifeless: it's only a pita if you wrote it without that in mind.
<lifeless> BradB: HFS+ can do case sensitive just fine, just gotta reformat it :).
<lifeless> BradB: I'm not really interested in having this argument right now. I've won it every time I've had it, but its 2am.
<BradB> lifeless: nope, HFS+ is always case insensitive.
<BradB> http://developer.apple.com/documentation/MacOSX/Conceptual/BPFileSystem/index.html
<lifeless> BradB: apples documentation differs.
<BradB> lifeless: you're thinking of UFS.
<BradB> which Doesn't Work on OS X, really.
<lifeless> no, I'm not.
<BradB> ok, well, i've pasted an apple link that concurs with what i say, i can't do anymore before this turns into bikeshedding. :)
<lifeless> http://lists.apple.com/archives/macos-x-server/2004/May/msg01479.html
<lifeless> BradB: I climbed through all the apple doco on this when researching the issues with tla & case sensitive/insensitive ~ 1 year back.
<lifeless> note ""Case-sensitive HFS+" 
<Kinnison> You can't have Case-sensitive Journalled HFS+ afaict though
<lifeless> http://www.codepoetry.net/archives/2003/10/26/casesensitive_hfs_for_the_masses.php
<Kinnison> elmo: ping
<BradB> lifeless: dude, i pasted an apple documentation link. if they're wrong, i'm not sure how to defend that. :)
<lifeless> I'm willing to accept if I'm wrong... but so far, I've seen nothing to indicate I am wrong.
<lifeless> that doco link only documents hfs+'s default behaviour
<lifeless> there are extensions to it introduced by apple in OS X updates.
<lifeless> BradB: http://developer.apple.com/technotes/tn/tn1150.html#HFSX
<lifeless> so technically, its HFSX I'm talking about.
<BradB> baz has to work on a case-insensitive fs because no matter what fs's os x can do, and what can be formatted to be case-sensitive or not, os x in general just Doesn't Work with case sensitivity (according to limi, anyway)
<carlos> cprov, debonzi: Could you give me an easy way to get the list of source packages that are inside Ubuntu warty?
<lifeless> BradB: I'm not debating that at all.
<BradB> ok, then let's stop wasting time on this. :)
<carlos> cprov, debonzi|lunch: I'm a bit lost with all DB objects
<lifeless> You made two assertions, one is factual and trivial to refute, which I've done. the other is opinion, and I'm not debating that right now.
<lifeless> baz's requirements are a completely different ballgame :)
<cprov> carlos: sorry, I didn't understand ..
<cprov> carlos: are you using soyuz ?
<carlos> cprov: I'm looking at it
<debonzi|lunch> carlos, just a moment
<cprov> carlos: do you want a query ?
<carlos> cprov: I need to get the list of SourcePackageRelease that are inside a concrete distribution release (for instance, warty)
<debonzi|lunch> carlos, from canonical.launchpad.database import SourcePackageRelease
<carlos> cprov: well, a query will help me to map that into sqlobjects, yes
<debonzi|lunch> my_list = SourcePackageRelease.getReleases(distroreleaseSQLObject)
<carlos> debonzi|lunch: that's all?
<carlos> hmmm
<debonzi|lunch> should be
<cprov> carlos: nop, we have it inside database/sourcepackage.py already done, I think 
<carlos> it's simple
<carlos> thanks
<debonzi|lunch> carlos, Im going for lunch.. if you have problems with it send me a mail
<debonzi|lunch> carlos, Ill be back soon
<carlos> debonzi|lunch: sure, thank you
* BradB discovers with glee another cup of coffee in the coffee machine
<BradB> carlos: I noticed that you didn't get any response on-list about your proposed DB schema changes. It might move along quicker if you use the process Mark suggested: https://wiki.canonical.com/DatabaseSchemaChanges
<carlos> BradB: didn't know about it, thanks for the suggestion
<BradB> no prob
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> BradB: well, it's not exactly the same case, I need that daf/Mark validate it before I request the change to Stub 
<carlos> the main "problem" is that both are more offline than online this week
<BradB> daf is getting overwhelmed by life in NYC, or what? :P
<carlos> BradB: I think he's trying to visit the whole city before leaving it :-)
<BradB> awesome
<carlos> debonzi, cprov: about:
<carlos> # FIXME: (distinct_query) Daniel Debonzi - 2004-10-13
<carlos>         # the results are NOT UNIQUE (DISTINCT)
<carlos> I think we had a similar problem in Rosetta and Lalo fixed it using a Set
<carlos> (with a note to remove it when the DISTINCT problem is fixed in SQLObject)
<debonzi> carlos, yes.. we use it sometime.. but look
<debonzi> supose we have a set of sourcepackagerelease and 10 of them have the same sourcepackage
<debonzi> I want it to be distinct by sourcepackage.. can you see that Set does not solve it?
<debonzi> thats the point :).. but thanks anyway
<carlos> I see your point
<carlos> we need to fix sqlobject soon :-P
<debonzi> :)
<carlos> debonzi, cprov: Another suggestion, is it possible to give a public API that gives SQLObjects instead of the string at builddepends
<carlos> so I don't need to use python-apt O:-)
<cprov> carlos: Set() sucks !!!
<carlos> cprov: :-)
<cprov> carlos: python-apt is a serious problem, but do you really thinks it is a problem to linux users ? for Mac OS it is, for sure 
<carlos> cprov: I mean that I don't want to use it directly, if we use it inside a method I don't see it :-)
<carlos> cprov: I have a script to get the warty packages using it since some weeks ago
<cprov> carlos: about the DISTINCT, yet, we should have it on SQLO soon (distinctBy=<fieldname>)
<carlos> I'm moving it to use soyuz data now
<carlos> so I know it sucks :-)
<cprov> carlos: We are not using your approach in DB, since we have text dependencies, but would be nice to have it in a table SRCdeps & BINdeps, there we will have coerent .deb deps
<carlos> cprov: I know, that's why I'm suggesting a public method that does it so we have it done in a concrete place instead of needing to do it everytime from external scripts (like mine), I know that you do it also inside soyuz code so we could reuse that code easily
<carlos> don't think is needed to change the database schema for it 
<cprov> carlos: ehe, maybe was flying a bit :) but your suggestion is not implemented inside soyuz, we just parser DEPS to build links not for the SQLO
<carlos> cprov: well, it's more or less what I need
<carlos> cprov: I just need to know if the package depends on 'cdbs' 
<carlos> BradB: do you have rights to relaunch the Rosetta alpha server?
<BradB> i'm only handling the dogfood app. daf was the one who deployed the rosetta alpha (which I know sabdfl wasn't folded into the dogfood app soonish, dunno what your guys' timeline for that is though.)
<BradB> s/wasn't folded/wants folded/
<carlos> BradB: I know that
<carlos> is just that the alpha server is down
<carlos> and I need someone to relaunch it :-)
<carlos> and Daf is not available at the moment
<cprov> carlos: ask daf !!! he has joined some minutes ago ( idle 00:11:56)
<carlos> cprov: that's his irc session
<carlos> cprov: but he's not online
<carlos> he has it always online
<carlos> with screen from his server
<cprov> carlos: if you look on sql.py, we will see our depContainer() = {'srcpkgname', 'version', 'operator'}
* daf is around
<BradB> carlos: ask elmo to give you an account on mawson. i know nothing about the rosetta alpha.
<cprov> carlos: it's not that difficult to turn is in a new container sqlodepcontainer = {SourcePackageRelease, 'operator'}
<carlos> daf: !!
<carlos> :-D
<carlos> daf: you are offline in jabber O:-)
<carlos> well, Away
<carlos> cprov: don't worry, I'm still looking at it, if get a concrete proposal I will mail launchpad
<carlos> daf: Jordi told me that the alpha server is down
<carlos> daf: could you execute it ?
<daf> hmm
<daf> I'll take a look
<carlos> daf: thanks
<daf> ok, Launchpad is running
<daf> looks like the certificate is borked, though
<carlos> daf: should we ask elmo?
<daf> I suppose so
<daf> basically, the problem is that the certificate for rosetta.sf.o is for mawson.u.c
<daf> wrong hostname
<BradB> mdz: ping
* daf foods
<mdz> BradB: pong
<BradB> mdz: so i'll be adding a "note" field to assignments (product and package). should infestations have notes too?
<mdz> BradB: have you reviewed this with Mark?
<mdz> I know he wants to be rather cautious with changes to the data model
<BradB> yeah, i haven't reviewed it, but there's nothing to review if you don't think it's necessary.
<BradB> there's a small process to follow to get new schema changes approved/added, which would have been my next step.
<BradB> s/haven't reviewed it/haven't review it with mark/
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: added labels for comment fields on the bug index form and fixed all the dreadful id = 1 hardcoding for owner and creator ID's (patch-716)
<BradB> mdz: So what was your answer re: wanting notes on infestations?
<mdz> BradB: let's wait and see
<BradB> ok
<mdz> the thing which is crucial for us is the additional status data (forwarded upstream, needinfo, etc.)
<mdz> but Mark was against adding those as states
<BradB> hm, interesting
#launchpad 2004-11-10
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: correct the behaviour of add-id when an id value is specified and multiple paths are specified (patch-41)
!lilo:*! Channel notes.... PC hardware:  #hardware.pc .... Polish GNU/Linux users: #linux.pl .... thanks!
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: extract the add_id heuristics from cmd-add-id.c, and move them into inv-ids.c. (patch-42)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: do not add ids to non existant paths. adjust arch_choose_id to return the chosen id, to allow success detection. (patch-43)
<kiko> evening
<kiko> morning
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: prevent add-id on control dirs and files (patch-44)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: tweak permissions on the libneon configure.in (patch-45)
<ddaa> lifeless: one datum against my process handling
<ddaa> I had a busy hang when running the full pyarch test suite in twisted (make check-twisted-arch)
<ddaa> Had to kill -9 the command.
<ddaa> (well, did not try sigterm and sigquit, I admit)
<ddaa> Of course it is not reproducible.
* ddaa ponders
<ddaa> I saw someone reporting a problem with tar.
<ddaa> Hang in futex...
<ddaa> elmo said it was a known-and-fixed tar bug.
<ddaa> But giving a linker option to use the old libc code (not using futex) seemed to fix the problem.
<ddaa> So, maybe it is a similar python or twisted bug...
<ddaa> Another hang in the test suite.
<ddaa> The totally weird thing is that the hangs in the test suite never happened before. The only difference of note I can think of is that buildbot is running at the same time.
<ddaa> The process handling code itself has not been modified.
<ddaa> Mh... in that case, sigterm is enough to kill the test suite program though.
* ddaa is out for dinner
<BradB> woohoo, stub rocks
<kiko> tell us something we don't know!
<BradB> heh heh
<BradB> kiko: is there a place where i assign a particular name a value for a certain project in ZCML? e.g. in malone, I want to define the global notification email address, in lieu of having a UI for that.
<BradB> s,i assign,i can assign,
<kiko> there is nowhere conventioned, I don't believe
<BradB> hm
#launchpad 2004-11-11
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/pyarch--devel--0.5: bugfix for _package_revision_param (patch-50)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: more (mostly) notification-related fixes to malone (patch-717)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/pyarch--devel--0.5: back-end refactoring (patch-51)
<ddaa> lifeless: good example of correctness-preservingly turning a mess of interdependent modules into something much more sane providing a Facade.
<lifeless> congrats
<ddaa> the next step (after command name customization) is abstracting out the command line generation.
<ddaa> you've been talking about it in London.
<ddaa> baz is going to make that something nice to have.
* ddaa is out to bed
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Moving commands into the commands dir (patch-46)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: merge from thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0 (patch-47)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: create commands specific unit tests subtree (patch-48)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: merge in switch implementation from robert.collins@canonical.com--general/bazaar--switch--1.0 (patch-49)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/hackerlab--devo--1.1: fix hackerlab for all current gc warnings (patch-1)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar-debian--debian--1.0: use stricter gcc flags for building (patch-2)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: fix baz for all current gcc warnings (patch-50)
!lilo:*! <Geert> Irssi is planning a redesign of its project web-pages.  If you want to have your say in what we do with them, please join us in #irssi-site.
!lilo:*! <Geert> We will be brainstorming and want to know what you, the users and public, feel is missing from the site, and what would make our web presence better.  Join us now!
<elmo> spiv: ?
<kiko> elmo, yo?
<kiko> wtf is our Label sample data
<kiko> grrrrr
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: job name munging for buildbot (patch-718)
<kiko> BradB, I need your help.
<BradB> ?
<kiko> and don't say you're not here
<BradB> i'm not here!
<kiko> vive la france!
<kiko> dude
<kiko> I am doing something like way way evil
<ddaa> kiko: ?
<ddaa> we won a football match against your team again, or what? :-P
<kiko> no, no
<kiko>     def architecturesReleased(self, distroRelease):
<kiko>         # XXXkiko I am a criminal
<kiko>         return SourcePackageRelease.__dict__['architecturesReleased'] (self, distroRelease)
* ddaa is disappointed of seeing his troll fail
<kiko> hey
<kiko> if you help me I will try and pretend I fell for it
<kiko> basically I created a view but I want to proxy some of the requests to another class
<kiko> BradB, how do I create an SQLBase manually?
<kiko> can I instantiate it supplying an id?
<ddaa> ya know, if we tell mark about that, you be accommodated in the stables in Spain...
<kiko> I will bring you candy if you don't
<kiko> dilys, you be quiet
<BradB> hm, /me ponders momentarily
<BradB> kiko: architecturesReleased = SourcePackageRelease.architecturesReleased maybe?
<kiko> I don't think it will run because of Python's class-enforcement
<BradB> yeah, hm
<ddaa> kiko; I am not sure I understand, but the only reason i can see of doing what you do would be to bypass getattr/getattribute...
<kiko> it's practically the same as calling SourcePackageRelease.architecturesReleased(self, ...)
<kiko> yes
<kiko> precisely
<kiko> because I am impersonating a SourcePackageRelease with a view
<ddaa> Which is pointless, because iirc, getattr is not used for attributes which exist. Dunno about getattribute.
* ddaa apparently lacks context to understand why doing something like that would ever be necessary
<kiko> ddaa, I am creating a database view
<kiko> this means my query returns objects that are views and not real sourcepackagereleases
<kiko> now some attributes there I have, but some I don't
<ddaa> A view in the DBMS sense or in the MVC sense?
<kiko> DBMS sense.
<ddaa> Uh... what is that view for?
<spiv> ddaa: getattribute is always called (for new-style classes).
<kiko> joining 1000 different tables conveniently
<ddaa> spiv: I was sure you knew everything of that kind of evil black magic :-)
<kiko> spiv is allowed to provide opinions too
<kiko> just this once
<spiv> ddaa: http://users.rcn.com/python/download/Descriptor.htm
<ddaa> Thanks.
<kiko> ah!
<kiko> it's easy!
<spiv> kiko: Mixin class? (shudder)
<BradB> kiko: why not just get rid of the __dict__?
<ddaa> Ha, yes, descriptor is the thing I need to do to make my "memoized_property" decorator for pyarch one day.
<spiv> BradB: Because self is not an instance of SourcePackageRelease, if I'm understanding correctly.
<kiko> no!
<BradB> pass in a good self then
<kiko> it's just a proxy through one of the view's attributes
<kiko> spiv, yes, that's right.
<kiko> BradB, that was SUCH a wisecrack :)
<ddaa> kiko: why not just create another sqlos class for your view?
<BradB> spr = SourcePackageRelease.get(theid), etc.
<kiko> I COMMAND THE SYSTEM
<kiko>     def architecturesReleased(self, distroRelease):
<kiko>         # Proxy to a real SourcePackageRelease
<kiko>         return self.sourcepackagerelease.architecturesReleased(distroRelease)
* kiko does the command-the-system dance
<spiv> That looks much saner, yeah.
<BradB> heh, somehow i don't think we had the context to know that could suffice, but yeah, makes sense :)
<ddaa> kiko: yeah, that looks like a regular Proxy pattern.
<kiko> modeling SQL views as objects is horrible
<kiko> I want to go back to gardening
<spiv> Modelling relations as objects is horrible ;)
<kiko> I WANT THE ZODB
<ddaa> ++
<ddaa> hu, spiv++
<ddaa> dunno about zodb... btw maybe we could have used the underlying ODBMS of postgres instead of bothering with sql....
<spiv> ddaa: ZODB is goodness.
<spiv> dunno about postgres's odbms :)
<ddaa> I'm skeptical of NIH, by principle.
<spiv> Plus the ZODB guys keep finding weakref gc bugs in Python, so they must be clever ;)
* BradB dresses up as a guy wearing a hat for halloween
<ddaa> i dunno about postgres odbms either. But I trust the postgres people to know what they are doing.
<ddaa> spiv: somehow, code that keeps hitting obscure bugs in commodity software has to be a bit over the top.
<spiv> ddaa: I trust the ZODB guys :)
<BradB> ddaa: the guy who wrote most of the ZODB is now employed by google. he has much clue.
<ddaa> That's a good cred, indeed.
<kiko> and the guy currently in charge knows more about Python that god
<kiko> (or about anything that's written in 1s and 0s I suspect)
* BradB can't wait to play mao in spain
* ddaa gives two penalty cards to BradB
<ddaa> Invoking the name of our leader in vain.
<BradB> ouch!
<ddaa> Lying. You can obviously wait, your are waiting at the moment.
<BradB> point of order: poo. end point of order.
<ddaa> :-)
<ddaa> The game, some like harsh.
<BradB> the first time i played it, all i knew was something about how you can make up your own rules. i was a bit too liberal in applying that knowledge.
<ddaa> muhuwhahaha
<ddaa> making new rules is _hard_
<BradB> plus i was having a semi-scuffle in text messages on my cell with my girl back in montreal, so i wasn't thinking.
<ddaa> harder than guessing them
<BradB> yeah, i made a stupid one
<BradB> kinnison is like the jrr tolkien of mao rules
#launchpad 2004-11-12
<ddaa> I made a very stupid one once...
<ddaa> One have to say thank you for every received penalty card...
<BradB> sadistic!
<ddaa> Obviously, this rule becomes very annoying when it stacks up...
<ddaa> And giving the bad calls becomes devilishly complex.
<BradB> yep, the joy of mao
<ddaa> Kinnison plays a fearsome mao.
<BradB> yes!
<BradB> his rules have plotlines
<ddaa> Though, the "initial rubrique/rethoric"  is best said with Keybuk's accent :-)
<BradB> heh
<ddaa> And sadistic glint in the eye :-)
<ddaa> lifeless: you might want to know, the import i started friday morning is still running...
<lifeless> ddaa: hmm
<lifeless> what is it? ?
<ddaa> vte...
<lifeless> how many revisions on MAIN ?
<ddaa> Well, that's the debug output that's killing it...
<lifeless> and where has it got to?
<ddaa> It gets into the slave logs... but they 
<ddaa> stay limited at 100 logs.
<ddaa> My point is that we should probably take another approach to debug the hangs...
<lifeless> ah.
<ddaa> Debug logging is not practical...
<lifeless> not for full import runs.
<lifeless> agreed.
<ddaa> Unless we have multiple levels of debug logging...
<lifeless> we can in principal, do what scotts done, which has different child debuggers.
<lifeless> we hammer that out in oxford.
<lifeless> but I haven't applied the principal to cscvs
<ddaa> Maybe we could use gdb as spiv suggested.
<lifeless> sure
<ddaa> He said there are gdb macros around that display the current python backtrace.
<ddaa> Probably it's a simpler to figure out where it's breaking.
<ddaa> But the recent evidence suggests that the hangs happens in cscvs process handling as well as in pyarch...
<ddaa> So, I'm thinking more and it might be something Bad.
<ddaa> Like a Python or kernel bug...
<ddaa> Haha!
<ddaa> I looked at the logs.
<ddaa> Actually, there are 316 log files...
<ddaa> and the current slave logs are all:
<ddaa> 2004/11/01 00:40 CET [-]  sendStatus {'stdout': 'Server response ""\n'}
* ddaa larts himself...
<ddaa> vte is finished
<ddaa> but apparently a a point I got angry and started a bunch of builds...
<ddaa> So, it looks like taxi did not break, at least.
<ddaa> But it also looks like I have an infinite loop situation for some reason.
* ddaa is good at figuring out the obvious after telling people that things were broken
<ddaa> There is even sensible-looking stuff in the database.
<ddaa> Not checked they are consistent, but there are archnamespace, archarchives, and archarchivelocation tuples for the imported packages.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar-debian--debian--1.0: drop the debian version number to a pre-release (patch-3)
!dmwaters:*! Hi all! In a few minutes there will be a small split while I move one server from one box to another
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: add vim hint lines to libarch/a*.c (patch-51)
!dmwaters:*! Ok, here goes that small server I mentioned earlier:)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: add vim hint lines to libarch/b*.c (patch-52)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Pulling version string out of individual commands into one included file (patch-53)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Hitting cmd-switch.c for version pullout and header fix for cmd-switch.c (patch-54)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: new production config (patch-30)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Fixing up some copyright issues (patch-55)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Arch no longer breaks a mirror if you try to commit to it (patch-56)
<Kinnison> Morning
<lifeless> hey
<lulu> stub:around?
<stub> lulu: Yup
<lulu> stub: hey!
<lulu> Are you working with Mako and Spiv on getting the shippit account holders into launchpad so our users don't have to create new accounts? 
<stub> I wasn't aware of that until your email came in. I haven't talked to Mako or Spiv about it yet (or received anything from them about it).
<stub> mako: ping
<stub> spiv: ping
<lulu> Ok - we have opened the site now for editing as cacheing is supposed to be fixed, and now we need to integrate the two asap. 
<lulu> I think it's still early for them :o)
<stub> So the goal is for shippit account holders to also have access to Plone I take it? Not Rosetta alpha or any other tools.
<lulu> stub: shippit account holders - yes - to have access to the website.
<lulu> what is the plan for further authentication for Launchpad tools?
<stub> They will all be using the same account database, when they go 'production'. At the moment we only have dogfood and alpha servers which are not linked to the production database at all.
<lifeless> stub: *cough* macquarie *cough*
<stub> lifeless: :-P
<stub> Ok.... one production server with only a handful of people using it.
<lulu> Yes - so Launchpad tools, when public, will use the same account as launchpad=plone=shippit accounts.
<stub> yes
<lulu> So, we need to do Step 2 of the process: Integrate shippit with Plone
<stub> ok. I'll chase it up with Spiv and Mako - they might already have it under control.
<lulu> yes - let's check status with spiv and mako - I haven't heard from them on it yet - I'd like for us to set a deadline to get this done and who will be making it happen, asap.
<lulu> thanks stub - catch ya later :o)
<stub> np
<lulu> stub:P.S. thank you for all your hard work on getting authentication/cookies sorted - much appreciated :o)
<lulu> elmo: ping
<sabdfl> hi everybody
<sabdfl> stub: around still?>
<stub> yup
<sabdfl> quick call to catch up?
<stub> 15 mins?
<sabdfl> in 15 mins?
<stub> yup
<sabdfl> ok
<lulu> sabdfl:hey Mark! good to be home?
<sabdfl> lulu: glorious sunshine, lots to do but it's nonetheless great to be doing it from here :-)
<sabdfl> have we done anything odd to chinstrap, or is it just my local connection over here?
<stub> fine from here
<lulu> sabdfl: lekker :o)
<BradB> stub: other than 1. product/package reassignments and making sure the functional test is complete in a way that makes in really hard for people to break things that currently work, what other stuff do we need to do to malone before ubuntu people can start using it?
<BradB> s/and making/and 2. making/
<BradB> (other than roll out a new version and test for a little while)
<stub> I don't think there is anything else that *has* to go in - plenty of stuff that will need to be in sometime or nice-to-haves.
<BradB> sure
<BradB> global notification is horrifying right now, since all i did was add another constant in mailnotification.py. I don't think it matters for a first release though.
<BradB> stub: oh, hm, i guess we need to add some edit/delete stuff too, e.g. for ext refs
<BradB> and for unsub'ing people from bugs, etc.
<stub> If we bring in the Ubuntu people as well as using it for Launchpad, our focus will be spit (for example, Daf and people really want a graphical view of bug dependancies but the Ubuntu people need 'fix for distro x' flags).
<kiko> morning
<kiko> hey stub, BradB
<BradB> hi
<kiko> spiv, are you around?
<stub> Morning.
<kiko> did I scare you with my view proposals/
<stub> kiko: Can you stick db patches in database/schema/pending (but still heads up the mailing list)? Makes sure they don't get lost and less error prone.
<stub> kiko: Nothing particularly scary about what I saw.
<Kinnison> kiko: Your views are less scary than mine :-)
<kiko> stub, hum hum, I can try!
<stub> kiko: They don't have to be correct or actually run btw. 
<kiko> oh, they run!
<kiko> the code I checked into the brazilian mirror uses it extensively
<kiko> I'm hoping cprov or debonzi wait till they land it
<kiko> cprov, ping?
<cprov> kiko: pong
<cprov> kiko: btw, I can't land your changes, ask debonzi ...
<stub> BradB|brb: Possibly 'private' bugs for security issues. I don't know if that is a must have or not for the Ubuntu dudes. I do believe we need private for the Launchpad stuff, as the launchpad bugs are not supposed to be displayed to the world.
<kiko> cprov, one sec, I'm with tiago
<cprov> kiko: ok, don't worry 
* Kinnison arghs and re-codes this gina patch after remembering that gina doesn't use sqlobject
<kiko> cprov, I'm on my desktop, so I was wondering if you could add those views I emailed yesterday into database/schema/pending?
<cprov> kiko: sorry, I didn't understand what's is your aim .
<kiko> cprov, to have the views added into database/schema/pending as patches?
<cprov> kiko: ohh yes, of course you can, add a patch by yourself (if stub allows you ...)
<kiko> cprov, I was wondering if *you* could it do it since I'm not on my laptop :)
<cprov> kiko: ok, I can, only the view doesn't represents any changes on lp code ...
<cprov> kiko: send me the patch, 'show me the code !'
<stub> kiko: Don't worry about the last two (index and views) - I'll handle them the old way. This is just for new patches that come through
<kiko> stub, ah, okay. it's annoying because my desktop can't run lp, so everything's on my lappie
* cprov wonders where is kiko's lappie and remember: 'A man w/o his lappie is almost nothing' :)
<Kinnison> INFO: Chosen DR(1), PROC(1), DAR(1) from SUITE(hoary), ARCH(i386)
<Kinnison> w00p, patch working
* Kinnison carries on doing the functionality now
<kiko> heh
<Kinnison> What's the recommended way to parse commandline arguments in python? the getopt module is a bit sucky
<kiko> there's optparse dude!
<Kinnison> cripes that looks complex
<BradB> Kinnison: what don't you like about getopt?
<Kinnison> BradB: the way it doesn't seem to canonicalise the - vs -- args
<Kinnison> BradB: of course that might be that I'm not calling it properly
<kiko> canonicalise?
<BradB> what does it mean to canonicalise - and -- args exactly?
<BradB> -avz vs -a -v -z?
<kiko> that works I believe
<Kinnison> --arch -> -a
<Kinnison> that sort of thing
* BradB shrugs
<Kinnison> like gnu getopt does
* Kinnison decides that instead; I'll make all the arguments mandatory and positional
<Kinnison> bwuahahaha
<kiko> Kinnison, that works fine
<kiko> Kinnison, do you mean support for single- and double-dash forms of the same option?
<kiko> because that indeed works 
<Kinnison> yeah; but I cba to play
<Kinnison> gina now takes three or more options, namely.. suite, arch, component, component,....
<kiko> I cba to play. Hmm. did that make sense?
<Kinnison> cba == Can't be arsed
<kiko> it's trivial, just supply a third argument to getopt?
* BradB wonders what's so bad about needing to do if o in ("-f", "--foo"):
<kiko> heh
<Kinnison> BradB: ugly
<BradB> vs. required, positional args? heh.
<Kinnison> anyway; like I said; I cba to play so the args are positional and mandatory
<Kinnison> python grabber.py warty i386 main restricted
<Kinnison> like that
<kiko> that's fine by me.
<Kinnison> dsilvers@rosetta:~/gina $ PYTHONPATH=/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/launchpad-dogfood/lib sudo -u launchpad python grabber.py hoary i386 main
<Kinnison> INFO: Chosen DR(1), PROC(1), DAR(1) from SUITE(hoary), ARCH(i386)
<BradB> What's PROC mean?
<Kinnison> processorfamily
<BradB> ah
<Kinnison> I need to do a touch more processing there because I actually want a processor not a processorfamily I think
<Kinnison> I guess I'll just pick the first processor I can find which belongs to the family
<cprov> Kinnison: uhhh, I need to discuss the ProcessorFamily issue somehow :)
<Kinnison> cprov: I'm glad you want to too
* Kinnison is utterly confused about them
<Kinnison> perhaps we should have a mailing list discussion about them
<kiko> Kinnison, they are utterly confusing.
<Kinnison> kiko: indeed
* Kinnison drafts a mail to the list
<cprov> Kinnison: yes, maybe we have jamesh help on it again 
<Kinnison> I've fired a mail at the list
<kiko> you da man
<kiko> n8t1ve
<Kinnison> eh?
<kiko> be creative
<kiko> jesus my phone won't stop ringing
<BradB> lulu: ping
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: new style person-page (patch-719)
<Kinnison> elmo: any idea when you'll be able to do that archive sync I mailed you about?
<lulu> BradB: pong
<BradB> heh
<lulu> :o)
<lulu> BradB: wazzzup?
<BradB> lulu: is this going to be a *second* ul.org site?
<BradB> i.e. i remember you mentioning ul.nl, i think
<lulu> BradB: A Dutch guy has been very proactive and has set it up, yes. 
<BradB> lulu: so, if i just give him a copy of the site, he'll do what he wants with it, and i don't have to worry about syncing anything back up with ul.org from him later on?
<lulu> BradB: My thought is that he and his community will tranlate and make sure that they track UL.org and make changes when it changes.
<BradB> hm
<debonzi> hi all.. I am wrong or pqm is not running?
<BradB> he'll keep up with wiki chanegs, for example?
<lulu> I have said not to look at the wiki for now as this is in its infancy
<BradB> ah
<BradB> ok
<lulu> we need to get LinguaPlone set up - then what will the procedure be with synching?
<BradB> i'll give you a link in a bit from which he can d/l a copy of the site
<lulu> BradB: ok
<lulu> I have spoken to Limi about LinguaPlone - we need to set up ATContentTypes first and then migrate the data across.
<BradB> lulu: not sure about the syncing thing yet. i'm no i18n expert, but it should be just a matter of him handing us the files that contain his localizations and then there are ways i think to automatically synch them up to what we have.
<BradB> woo, that might be a bit painful
<lulu> BradB: ok - I think step by step - let's help him get set up.
<lulu> BradB: then we'll do what we need to get to Lingua Plone
<BradB> yeah
<lulu> and synching we will need to look at at the same time
<lulu> I don't want to lose his enthusiasm and momentum tho'
<BradB> me neither. i'm making the copy of the site now.
<lulu> BradB: thank you :o)
<kiko> stub, zero-pressuring, can you get me an eta on that view? I want to organize my time optimally
<debonzi> debonzi -> lunch
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: gina changes for specifying distrorelease/arch and remove some obsolete XXXs (patch-720)
<Kinnison> thanks sexy.
<BradB> elmo: Where can I put the tarball (i.e. on what machine and/or in what dir, and at what URL will it be available) of the Ubuntu site so that NL-guy can download it over http?
<elmo> brabd: are you sure the tar is clean of any private stuff (passwords, authserver details etc.)?
<BradB> good point, /me double-checks
<mako> stub: hey there
<BradB> lulu: hm, i'm thinking it might be easier to give him just a copy of the database, rather than the whole site (i.e. all the product sources and such.)
<BradB> i don't know how to verify that there's aren't things hidden in the code that he shouldn't see
<lulu> BradB: how about I send you his contact details and you can chat about the best way forward? does that sound sane?
<BradB> sure
* BradB sends an email to Roch
<elmo> Kinnison: mawson's uptodate, I'm investigating while the daily script isn't workin
<Kinnison> elmo: you're a star; thanks
<cprov> Kinnison: what's going on gina ?  is it working as expected on mawson ?
<Kinnison> cprov: I'm about to kick off a hoary import
<cprov> Kinnison: cool !!!! let me know when I can run nicole on it :)
<Kinnison> yay for gina asserting :-)
* Kinnison sets about fixing
<kiko> yay
* Kinnison reloads the katie db from the new dump elmo has provided
<sabdfl> how is mawson doing? are we in full swing, gina, nicole, soyuz, malone?
<Kinnison> gina had amusing issues
<Kinnison> I've squashed (I hope) the last one just now
<Kinnison> just reloading the katie db from the latest dump ready to import
<Kinnison> then it'll be all-go with nicole etc
<sabdfl> zuuuppa
<Kinnison> INFO: Chosen D(2) DR(1), PROC(1), DAR(1) from SUITE(hoary), ARCH(i386)
<Kinnison> looking good....
* Kinnison sees gina's first " * Committed" fly by
<Kinnison> I'd say the import of hoary is well underway
<Kinnison> kiko: gina commits every 10 sourcepackagereleases
<cprov> Kinnison: you rocks, you'd kicked almost all hardcoded references for warty in gina
<Kinnison> kiko: you should instantly be able to look at the data; care to take a look?
<kiko> Kinnison, on mawson? 
<Kinnison> kiko: yeppers :-)
<cprov> Kinnison: lp.ubuntu.com SQLO transaction is broken 
<Kinnison> cprov: what does that mean?
<kiko> hmmm
<cprov> Kinnison: it means nothing is working !
<Kinnison> cprov: boo hiss :-(
<kiko> elmo, could I have a postgresql user on mawson that can access launchpad_dogfood?
<cprov> Kinnison: restart lp (make run) again 
<Kinnison> kiko: just sudo -u launchpad -H psql launchpad_dogfood
<cprov> kiko: launchpad user 
<kiko> Kinnison, I'm not a sudoer.
<kiko> elmo, or make me be a sudoer.
<Kinnison> cprov: could you sort that out please? I'm monitoring gina
<cprov> Kinnison: I'll try
<Kinnison> E.g. for the error which just turned up: libpq.OperationalError: ERROR:  new row for relation "person" violates check constraint "valid_name"
<BradB> spiv: Did you submit your sqlos patche(s?) upstream?
<elmo> kiko: you're now part of 'launchpad'
<kiko> thanksyer
<cprov> Kinnison: it's in BradB screen .. BradB ??
<Kinnison> okay; who decided what a valid name is; and why isn't "florian_ernst" valid?
<cprov> Kinnison: do you have a '_' on name, I think, replace with '-', valid_name() avoid '_' use ...
<spiv> BradB: Yeah, I have.
<Kinnison> cprov: gina will have created the name
<cprov> Kinnison: s\do\.
* Kinnison goes digging
<cprov> Kinnison: using nickname.py
<Kinnison>         Creating Person Florian Ernst <florian_ernst@gmx.net>
<Kinnison> Bad things happened, data was {'familyname': 'Ernst', 'givenname': 'Florian', 'displayname': 'Florian Ernst', 'name': 'florian_ernst'}
<cprov> Kinnison: nickname.py line 68, + user = user.replace("_", "-")
<Kinnison> cprov: ta
* Kinnison tests
<kiko> damned florian.
<cprov> BradB: can you restart lp, please ?
<Kinnison> cprov: import continues....
* Kinnison ponders what to have for dinner
<cprov> Kinnison: nice
<BradB> cprov: yeah, i'll restart
<BradB> er, is a new version deployed?
<elmo> you guys SO need to get over your screen-as-a-replacement-for-daemon() fetish
<BradB> i've already filed the bug for that
<kiko> launchpad_dogfood=# select count(*) from sourcepackagerelease;
<kiko>  count 
<kiko> -------
<kiko>    558
<kiko> (1 row)
<kiko> Kinnison, it moves
<Kinnison> kiko: good good
<Kinnison> when will I be able to see it through the soyuz UI?
* BradB is still wondering why I need to restart the dogfood server
<Kinnison> because it is failing to talk to the db?
<Kinnison> or at least I think that's what cprov meant
<BradB> oh
<BradB> OperationalError: no connection to the server wee
<Kinnison> wee?
<BradB> as in wee hoo
* BradB waits forever for https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/soyuz/distros to load
<BradB> this can't be right
<Kinnison> anything in your screen?
<BradB> requests had been getting printed out to the screen, but not anymor
<Kinnison> heh
<Kinnison> restart it and progress through slowly until you can see which request breaks it
<BradB> maybe you're locking the db
<BradB> i heard nothing of this before grabber.py was running
<Kinnison> I managed to visit /soyuz/distros and /soyuz/distros/ubuntu before it locked up for me
<Kinnison> grabber.py is just doing inserts and commits its transaction every 10 sourcepackagereleases
<Kinnison> it absolutely shouldn't cause lp to lock up like this
<Kinnison> and regardless, the front page doesn't use the db at all right?
<BradB> i accessed that one fine a few mins ago
<Kinnison> grabber has been running since; oooh over half an hour ago
<BradB> hm, seems to work now
<BradB> at least malone does
<Kinnison> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/soyuz/distros/ubuntu/releases/hoary is taking forever
<BradB> sounds like a soyuz bug
<kiko> launchpad_dogfood=# select count(*) from sourcepackagerelease;
<kiko>  count 
<kiko> -------
<kiko>   1060
<kiko> (1 row)
<Kinnison> Okay; what does that page do which could take so long?
<kiko> could be an SQL bug that I fixed with my views, hmmm
* Kinnison mods nickname.py again and restarts gina
<Kinnison> any arch gurus hanging around?
<kiko> BradB, it's not just a matter of commenting, but a possible redesign requirement.
<BradB> sufficient comments would have precluded that email though.
<BradB> whether the design and intent of those tables (as described in the comments that don't exist) is *sane* would be another issue :)
<kiko> no, we're generally confused by the tables, as in, they don't seem to make much sense
<kiko-fud> 2025 sourcepackagereleases and counting.
<kiko-fud> Kinnison, will gina run incrementally now?
<Kinnison> kiko-fud: she is running reasonably incrementally yes
<Kinnison> kiko-fud: I need to write the lucille domination implementation though
<cprov> Kinnison: does gina SUPERCEED the old sourcepackagerelease when insert a new one  ?
<Kinnison> cprov: No
<Kinnison> cprov: that's the job of lucille
<kiko-fud> hmmmm
<Kinnison> cprov: assuming this import works; I'll be working on that bit of lucille next
<cprov> Kinnison: right !
<Kinnison> see https://wiki.canonical.com/Lucille_2fDomination
<kiko-fud> I see
!lilo:*! If you're with swpa.gov, please /msg lilo for information regarding freenode availability.  Thanks.
<BradB> tla bash complete rocks my world
<Kinnison> heh
<Kinnison> fuck; gina stalled again
<Kinnison> AttributeError: SourcePackageRelease instance has no attribute 'section'
<kiko-fud> heh
<kiko-fud> BradB, poliglot extraordinaire
<BradB> google user since 1999!
<BradB> sabdfl: do we need http://site-edit.ubuntulinux.org/ any longer? Maybe elmo or thom could bury it.
<Kinnison> elmo: around?
<BradB> hm....they functional tests *can't* be taking this long to run
<Kinnison> oh yes they can :-)
<BradB> shihiioot
<Kinnison> fuck; there exists a sourcepackage for which I can determine no section
<elmo> Kinnison: ?
<Kinnison> elmo: in the dump you gave me; there's a source package 'preseed' which seems to have no overrides
<Kinnison> elmo: is this an expected thing?
<elmo> yes
<Kinnison> what does it mean?
<Kinnison> sorry if these are obvious questions but I'm very tired right now
<Kinnison> removed package?
<elmo> no, it's an artificat of how we do imports
<elmo> you really need to handle not having override for any given package
<elmo> 'cos the overrides for our archives are a mess but katie handles it
<Kinnison> Currently I'm assuming <component>/misc for anything I've not seen
<Kinnison> isthat right?
<elmo> yeah, that's fine
<Kinnison> cool
* Kinnison lets gina carry on then
<Kinnison> thanks dude
<Kinnison> kiko: ping?
<Kinnison> cprov: ping?
<cprov> Kinnison: here
<Kinnison> cprov: any chance you can look at why I've got a gina failure?
<kiko> yes Kinnison?
<Kinnison> - Evaluating libgal2.2-1 (main, 2.2.3-0ubuntu1)
<Kinnison>        dpkg-source: error: file gal2.2_2.2.3.orig.tar.gz has size 1557056 instead of expected 1529433
<Kinnison>        ** Evil things happened, check out /tmp/tmppyIBSV
<Kinnison> any clues?
<elmo> that's a known bug
<elmo> warty has a gal2.2 orig.tar.gz with a different md5sum's to sid's
<elmo> it'll be fixed the next time mawson updates
<cprov> Kinnison: looks like obvious, but the deb files are corrupted :(
<Kinnison> elmo: coo; okies
<daf> Kinnison: coookies?
<Kinnison> well; since it's 20:05 and I've been at this all day; I shall rest now
<Kinnison> daf: I can order some cookies if you want
<Kinnison> daf: white chocolate and macadamia-nut?
<daf> ooooh
<daf> they sound nice
<Kinnison> they are
* Kinnison 's ex-colleague's wife has a cookies and cake business
<Kinnison> the cake we had in london when I was down came from her
<daf> oh, cool!
<Kinnison> daf: if you're nice; I'll buy you some cookies and bring them to the airport in december
<daf> it's a deal :)
<daf> I still owe you hugs and chocolate
<Kinnison> I'm sure we can work out a deal
<BradB> Anyone know if it's still possible to run just one page test?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: More gina fixes (patch-721)
<Kinnison> thanks babe
<Kinnison> elmo: btw; when should the daily sync for mawson happen?
<sabdfl> BradB: if www is working fine for logging in and editing then yes, thom can remove site-edit not
<sabdfl> now, even
<BradB> i'll let thom make the decision then, since he's the one who declared that the caching works properly
<BradB> on to other things: page testing with useful data is hard
<BradB> in an ideal world, we want our page tests to be testing their output against actual, rendered output (rather than eliding the entire body of the page, and just checking the status header.)
<BradB> i was well on my way to making this happen right now with malone, after chopping a few branches off each generated test
<BradB> the problem is though: /modifying/ ordered tests to suit new UI or behaviours later on will be hell, because, let's say we're modifying an 80-foo-bar.txt test; we then have to somehow get the data to the state it is with all the tests that run right up to 80 before we can rerecord it.
<BradB> do we reduce page tests to things that merely check status headers then?
<daf> spiv: I have an SQLBase unit test failing here
<daf> BradB: I'd rather not
<spiv> daf: Hmm :/
<daf> spiv: seemingly because it's trying to connect to a database (launchpad_ftest) which I don't have
<daf> spiv: should I have it?
* daf is confused about which database names are used for what and which are automatically created and/or deleted these days
<spiv> Yeah, that could use some wikification.
<daf> mmm, yes
<spiv> Which test is this?
<spiv> (And how are you running them?)
<daf> python test_on_merge.py -u
<daf> just a second, I'll re-run the test
<daf> s
<daf>  canonical.database.sqlbase.ZopelessTransactionManager
<daf> BradB: also, one of the batch tests is failing
<BradB> debonzi just changed some of the batching code, i think
<BradB> i sure as heck didn't break it though :)
<daf> I'll make sure to ask him when I see him
<BradB> how that could have gotten checked in though is bad. i /thought/ all the tests were being run.
<daf> so did I
<daf> seems not
<BradB> maybe this problem is local
<BradB> because i just got a reject mail the other day when a change i made broke something else
<daf> I didn't think so
<daf> damn
<daf> let me paste the error
<BradB> one solution that may end up being the preferred way to go for PT's is to elide all but the page changes that relate to the thing you're testing.
<daf> hmm?
<BradB> e.g. if you're testing assigning a bug to a package, gen the test, then go in and hack-out (and elide, of course) all but the rendered bits related to package assignment
<BradB> that way the data loaded by the other portlets can vary and the test will still pass
<daf> hmm
<daf> File "/home/daf/src/canonical/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/lp/tests/batch_navigation.txt", line 42, in batch_navigation.txt
<daf> Failed example:
<daf>     reindeer_batch_navigator.batchPageURLs()
<daf> Expected:
<daf>     [{1: 'http://www.example.com/foo?batch_start=0&batch_end=3'}, {2: 'http://www.example.com/foo?batch_start=3&batch_end=6'}, {3: 'http://www.example.com/foo?batch_start=6&batch_end=9'}] 
<daf> Got:
<daf>     [{'[1] ': 'http://www.example.com/foo?batch_start=0&batch_end=3'}, {2: 'http://www.example.com/foo?batch_start=3&batch_end=6'}, {3: 'http://www.example.com/foo?batch_start=6&batch_end=9'}, {'_last_': 'http://www.example.com/foo?batch_start=6&batch_end=9'}] 
<BradB> sounds like something debonzi might know more about
<daf> yeah
<daf> looks like a deliberate change, though
<BradB> that's weird expected output
<daf> is it?
<daf> makes sense to me
<BradB> yeah, that the first key is '[1] ', then second is 2,
<daf> that's not the expected
<daf> that's the actual
<BradB> er, yeah, n/m
#launchpad 2004-11-13
<kiko> spiv, BradB: ping?
<BradB> yo
<kiko> BradB, apart from twisted, what options do we have for good scalable xmlrpc servers in python?
<kiko> BradB, or is the question really "why anything but twisted?" :)
<BradB> i know nothing about xml rpc. maybe the standard lib one is useful, maybe Twisted's the most supported one out there though.
<kiko> I reckon spiv knows but won't tell us.
<spiv> Hello.
<stub> kiko: The one that ships with the stanard Python library scales pretty well too (but not as well as twisted).
<spiv> I've no idea about good non-Twisted options for XML-RPC :)
<kiko> spiv, stub: so it would be twisted, zope and the PSL server?
<spiv> Those are the ones I know of, yeah.
<BradB> Zope 3 supports XML-RPC.
<kiko> yeah, I just don't know how good it is. but thanks!
<BradB> it's all about zope 3
<stub> kiko: I think you will find most of the other toolkits (webware, quixote, albatross etc.) support it all since it is pretty trivial to add if you can do http.
<stub> skunkweb..
<kiko> hmmm
<stub> Ahhh... I thought it was just my working branch that had the batch problem - how did that get past pqm???
<stub> hmm.... need to debug the test runner... all tests should be running.... :-P
<BradB> i think my next checkin will spam root@localhost on chinstrap. oh well.
<stub> BradB: Might be worth setting that to nobody@example.com or something so elmo doesn't beat you up ;)
<BradB> i wouldn't have thought it'd be a good idea to spam example.com, but i could be wrong
<stub> spiv: You want I do the db thing now, or in 14 or 15 hours?
<stub> BradB: example.com is in the rfc's as an example domain. You are allowed to use it (unlike nowhere.com, somebody.com, somewhere.com all of which get huge amounts of unwanted mail ;) )
<BradB> yeah, i know
<BradB> but i wouldn't have thought delivering mail there was a good idea
<BradB> eeeg, this mail'll add up though,
<stub> Oohh... would be fine except our errors-to is still hardcoded to nobody@example.com :-P
<stub> elmo: ping
<BradB> in any case, shit, got a failed test
<BradB> paste coming up:
<BradB> /home/pqm/arch/queue/workdir/rocketfuel@canonical.com/rocketfuel@canonical.com---launchpad--devel--0/launchpad/lib/canonical/database/sqlbase.py:85: UserWarning: Something tried to set a _connection.  Ignored.
<BradB>   warnings.warn("Something tried to set a _connection.  Ignored.")
<BradB> Exception exceptions.AttributeError: "'ConnectionDescriptor' object has no attribute 'cache'" in <bound method Transaction.__del__ of <sqlobject.dbconnection.Transaction object at 0x41b60b8c>> ignored
* BradB greps
<stub> That isn't actually a failing test - I suspect that is a succeeding test that happens to be triggering a warning.
* stub has been beating his head against unit tests for the last few days
<BradB> 6 failures, 1 error, aiieee
* BradB star-merges
* BradB was semi-beating his head against page tests today, but once this lands, malone will be indestructable
<stub> Make a fresh database instance too - some of the tests are still connecting to launchpad_dev, so might fail if the database has been modified too much or tests run in the wrong order.
<BradB> i've got them ordered
<stub> Not the page tests - all the other functional and unit tests gumph. Some very fragile bits in there - fix one and break others ;-(
<BradB> the test runner makes a fresh db instance automatically, i thought (e.g. if i do 'python test.py -f' i expect it to reset)
<BradB> ah
<stub> Page tests should be fine now. Even have stories so they don't tread on each others toes :-)
<BradB> i made a new "story" called malone
<stub> So we need any more work to write sane tests for event notifications? At the moment we can just interrogate canonical.launchpad.mail.stub.test_emails, which I suspect is all we need
<spiv> stub: Hmm, now is fine, but not much later or I'll be asleep :)
<stub> spiv: ok. Just killing the server now. Will be down for 5/10 mins tops.
<stub> lifeless: ping. Doing emperor upgrade now.
<lifeless> great
<spiv> stub: Ok.
<stub> spiv, lifeless: back up
<spiv> Gar.
<stub> justdave: Morning.
<spiv> Not fixed :(
<spiv> Oh well, at least I can restart it manually in this case.
<spiv> Damn.
<elmo> stub: ?
<spiv> stub: Thanks.
<stub> spiv: We might want to wrap psycopg with something that handles this gracefully. non-twisted we can just block until the db comes back up, but I don't know the best way of handling it in twisted.
<stub> elmo: We need an email address to send bounces of malone email notifications to, which just throws them away until we get a bounce processor. We also need an email address that just throws emails away to use as a 'from' address which may be used in the dogfood environment or testing stuff.
<stub> bounces@canonical.com and nobody@canonical.com?
<spiv> stub: Well, Twisted's db access all runs in threads anyway, so it's blocking too.
<spiv> (because DB-API 2.0 doesn't give you any other choice...)
<spiv> stub: The part that intrigues me is that there's already code in Twisted's adbapi module to cope with this, or so I thought, so I'd like to figure out why it's not working.
<stub> spiv: ok. Sounds like a better option. I don't know what lifeless is doing with the importd processes. Its difficult to see if they have all reconnected due to all the 'missing FROM clause' spam in the logs :-/
<spiv> Heh.
<spiv> grep -v is your friend ;)
<stub> that would be the authserver trying to join with the EmailAddress table...
<spiv> Heh.  I suppose that's a hint ;)
<elmo> stub: mm, ok
<stub> Ohh... need to check if the authserver is querying on lower(emailaddress.email) instead of emailaddress.email, since that is what the index is built on and it should be caseinsensitive anyway
<elmo> err, WTF
<elmo> bradb?
<spiv> I don't think it is, but I can fix that while I'm fixing the join warning.
<BradB> elmo: sorry about the spam dude.
<BradB> it would have been worth it if my changes actually landed though.
<elmo> BradB: no, not that, please read your mail - I just sent you something
<BradB> elmo: odds are about 99% that it's operator error (or operator-not-understanding), but i'll double-check now, just to be sure.
<elmo> I would have written it off, but the guys a DD
<elmo> still very happy for it to be anything but what he claims...
<BradB> it'd be nice if he gave his username
<BradB> anyway, i just signed up as a new user and i don't have mgr rights. the site just permits normal members to do quite a bit, which is why i created the "locked" state for lu, so that she could added pages to the site that were published, and yet not modifiable by non-managers (because just about everything else is)
<elmo> ok, thanks for checking, I'll reply and ask him for more info, in case he has discovered some leet back door
<BradB> an account with his email address has the roles: ('Member', 'Authenticated')
<BradB> (which is normal, of course )
<elmo> does plone have the equvalent of RecentChanges?  i.e. can we keep track of what's changing?
<BradB> there might be a product that does that, but nothing useful out of the box, and thus nothing in ul.org that i'm aware of. it's been brought up by mark et al. before.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [authserver]  JOIN explicitly, and use lower(EmailAddress.email) (patch-722)
<spiv> stub: I'll update the authserver with that tomorrow, when I'm actually awake :)
<stub> yup. its not urgent.
<stub> spiv: Something is leaking bad names too (which will now generate an SQL error instead of polluting the db). I don't know if this is the authserver or not - possibly it is the code that generates a username from an email address? We can confirm a valid name using canonical/validators/name.py (which is now being used despite the warnings in the comments)
<spiv> Hmm.  You mean creating bad Person.names?
<stub> Yup
<stub> Which I don't think anything is using yet, apart from traversal stuff, so I suspect the 'generate name from email address' code wherever that lives now.
<spiv> Have there been recent changes to the nickname generation code?  The authserver might have an old version.
<spiv> (The deployed authserver, I mean)
<spiv> The authserver uses canonical.foaf.nickname to generate names from email addresses.
<stub> There have been no updates as far as I'm aware - if that is the problem it has always been there. The name constraints did not exist when it was implemented, so I suspect it was just designed to be a bit more flexible than the database allows.
<spiv> Ah.
<stub> k. I'll stick in a bugzilla bug to update canonical.foaf.nickname
<stub> erm... or that should be a malone-dogfood bug
<stub> The url to which has completely slipped my mind... :-(
* stub found it
<elmo> BradB|away: yeah, operator-not-understanding error, meh
<stub> Can't add a bug on dogfood :-(
<dilys> New bug 2151 for Launchpad/Launchpad: generate nickname failing with sql exceptions
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2151
<dilys> New bug 2152 for Launchpad/Malone: Missing product-assignment in create-a-bug form
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2152
<dilys> New bug 2153 for Launchpad/Malone: create-a-bug and too many required fields
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2153
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Give warning if running with add_missing_from=true (patch-723)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: New schema baseline (patch-724)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: tidy up code to build with stricter CFLAGS (patch-57)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/hackerlab--devo--1.1: tidy up code to build with stricter CFLAGS (patch-2)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar-debian--debian--1.0: merge stricter build flags (patch-4)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar-debian--debian--1.0: fix borked version number in changelog (patch-5)
<Kinnison> Marning
* Kinnison takes a big fuckoff launchpad merge and glares at it for a bit
* Kinnison workraves (already!) :-(
<Kinnison> elmo: what time of day does mawson update the archive?
<elmo> Kinnison: err, 'now'? ;-) I still haven't tracked down what's killing the daily sync
<Kinnison> elmo: *grin* okay; thanks dude
<Kinnison> elmo: Will you have a while to talk about package versions and removal of old version etc with me over the next day or two?
<elmo> sure
* Kinnison wants to make sure he's not running off down a completely fucked route :-)
* Kinnison watches gina import samhain
<Kinnison> only a couple of days late :-)
<Kinnison> hey debonzi
<Kinnison> good news; elmo updated mawson's mirror earlier and gina is chugging through again
<Kinnison> dsilvers@petitemort:~$ hive list
<Kinnison>     library-utf : UTF-8 enable the librarian protocol
<Kinnison> Hmm; shall I carry on with that?
* Kinnison ponders what would be the most useful use of his time
<debonzi> Kinnison, yo
<lulu> debonzi: hiya!
<lulu> debonzi: I wanted to ask you if you have an ubuntu mailing list and/or IRC channel set up in Portugese yet / plans for it?
<debonzi> hi lulu :)
<lulu> debonzi: :o)  ^
<debonzi> lulu, we have one irc channel for launchpad for cprov, kiko, salgado and me
<debonzi> lulu, AFAIK there is no plan for ubuntu mail list/IRC channel up to now, but we can set it up :)
<lulu> debonzi: there are other portugese users who want to set up a portugese channel - perhaps it would be worth setting up one for public use?
<lulu> an IRC channel as a first and then invite people to it, and appoint someone to dot he traffic for it.
<debonzi> lulu, cool :) how can I help?
<Kinnison> lulu: can you point silbs at her IRC window?
<lulu> set up the IRC channel and let me know what it is....!
<lulu> kinnison: will do.
<debonzi> lulu, right.. Ill do
<debonzi> lulu, do you think #ubuntu-br is ok or whould be better a more general name to do not direct the first idea to Brazil?
* debonzi back in a minute
<lulu> debonzi: what other options are there from your experience?
<debonzi> lulu, well, #ubuntu-portuguese I think is too long. #ubuntu-pt has the same problem as #ubuntu-br, maybe #ubuntu-pt_br.. but I don't know if it sounds good
<debonzi> lulu, wich one sounds better to you?
<lulu> debonzi: it's important to name it after a language not a country, is there an abbreviation for portugese that's used often?
<lifeless> ubuntu_portugese_not_portugal
<debonzi> lulu, yes pt, but it is also an abbreviation for Portugual I think 
<debonzi> lulu, if you think ubuntu_portugese is ok let do in that way
<BradB> morning
<lulu> debonzi: would having -pt offend Brazillian Portugese speakers?
<lulu> BradB: morning!
<BradB> hi lulu :)
<debonzi> lulu, I don't think so
<debonzi> lulu, we can also leave on the topic something like (pt=portugese)!= portugal ;-)
<lulu> debonzi: ok - let's go for that then. Then you need to get your Brazilian community on there! :o) thanks!
<debonzi> lulu, right.. ;-)
<lulu> debonzi: I'll add it to the local language page.
<debonzi> cool
<carlos> debonzi: we use #ubuntu-es for Spanish not Spain and it's ok for all people
<debonzi> carlos, right.. thats that I did.. #ubuntu-pt ... I think its not a problem too ;-)
<debonzi> s/that/what
<Kinnison> nickname.NicknameGenerationError: martin@v.loewis.de is not a valid email address
<Kinnison> frazzle wazzle grumble mumble
* Kinnison fixes the regex and restarts gina
<Kinnison> lulu: See; when I'm having a bad time; the words are 'frazzle wazzle' and 'grumble mumble'. Sometimes 'groan' and/or 'complain'
<Kinnison> Are we meant to have two run_launchpad.py instances on mawson?
<Kinnison> aah; one belongs to mr dafydd
* debonzi -> lunch
<lulu> kinnison: I am so impressed with you :o)
* Kinnison takes lulu's temperature
<lulu> kinnison:  ;)  control of words is what I meant!
* Kinnison speaks english very good
* Kinnison learns her from a booook
<Kinnison> rah; gina completed
* Kinnison cleans up
<Kinnison> Can someone with an understanding of the web-app play with it and tell me how that import looks?
<Kinnison> I'll create a report of all the failures next
!Md:*! Hi everybody. Just wanted to let you know that there will be (friendly) discussion and (hopefully) live coverage on this year's US presidential election in #election2004
!Md:*! (another useful information source is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_U.S._election_in_progress)
<spiv> Kinnison: Looks good judging from some trivial poking around :)
<Kinnison> spiv: rock
<Kinnison> spiv: /tmp/gina-postrun.log contains the output of a re-run of gina (theoretically should do nothing because everything should be imported)
<Kinnison> eww, it's poorly formatted, let me re-do that
<spiv> "View Binary Packages List  (14352 Packages)"
<spiv> :)
<Kinnison> does that sound right for hoary?
<spiv> I dunno :)
<spiv> Glancing at the actual list, it looks sane, I think.
<spiv> I presume this includes universe?
<Kinnison> yes
<Kinnison> but not multiverse
* spiv nods
<spiv> Hmm, the description still doesn't deal with multiple paragraphs well.
<spiv> (see e.g. https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/soyuz/distros/ubuntu/src/hoary/bicyclerepair)
<Kinnison> that's up to the app to process and render the description properly
<spiv> Yeah.
<Kinnison> blergh; how do I get python to autoflush stdout?
<spiv> What's wrong with calling sys.stdout.flush()?
<spiv> It's line buffered by default, iirc.
<Kinnison> too many places where "print" is called
<Kinnison> it's not line-buffered if stdout is a pipe
<Kinnison> I need it to be
<spiv> Or run python with -u
<Kinnison> hmm; I'll try that; thanks
<Kinnison> hurrah; much better
<Kinnison> now the logs in /tmp should be slightly more temporally correlated
<Kinnison> - Evaluating alcovebook-sgml (main, 0.1.2-5ubuntu1)
<Kinnison> dpkg-source: extracting alcovebook-sgml in alcovebook-sgml-0.1.2
<Kinnison>         ** WML courtesy of Missing Copyrights Ltd. in alcovebook-sgml-0.1.2
<Kinnison> yum
* Kinnison goes grobbling around in gina
<dilys> New bug 2154 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Links to versioned builddeps can be broken, even with complete and correct package data
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2154
<elmo> Kinnison: that's aclovebook-sgml's problem AFAICR
<Kinnison> elmo; yeah, I've worked out what the message means now :-)
<Kinnison> Is there a known issue with kdetoys?
* debonzi back in some minutes.. see you
<BradB> stub, spiv: Presumably I have to get rid of all this noise: http://paste.husk.org/1903 so that I can merge my changes with pqm, correct?
<BradB> Do other people see that output when running the tests with "python test.py -f"?
<Kinnison> You certainly have to fix ProgrammingError: ERROR:  database "launchpad_ftest" is being accessed by other users
<Kinnison> probably by not being connected to the db anywhere
<BradB> yeah
<BradB> I'd have thought so :P
<BradB> I'm hoping I'm not the only one seeing that though.
<BradB> Kinnison: Can you do a quick "python test.py -f" from $LAUNCHPAD_DIR to confirm that you see it too?
<Kinnison> one tic
<BradB> thanks
<Kinnison> +++ Time passes...
<BradB> indeed, in. deed.
<BradB> s,\,,.,
<Kinnison> I get differences
<Kinnison> oddness
<BradB> hm, that sucks
<BradB> you should still see that db error though
<Kinnison> not yet I haven't
<stub> BradB: The 'being accessed by other users' error is triggered by the proceeding test generally. I've been trying to make it impossible, but it is really painful :-(
<Kinnison> Ran 38 tests in 196.292s
<Kinnison> FAILED (failures=2)
<Kinnison> both of those are the "differences"
<Kinnison> stub: proceeding or preceeding ?
<stub> preceeding
* stub is having a bad speling knight
<BradB> stub: I would have thought it's because tearDown doesn't disconnect properly.
<stub> The tear down is probably failing (I think it does it silently - had that fixed in a branch), because there are other connections open so it can't drop the db.
<BradB> This is the only process talking to the db, and, of course, the first story gets setup fine it appears; it's only the second one that causes the (horribly-named) ProgrammingError.
* Kinnison decides that he needs a brain-break
* Kinnison goes to dismantle and bathe his new keyboard
<stub> I think it is because the z3 functional test stuff doesn't really tear everything down that it should, so database connections are not being dropped. Not quite sure. Hmm..
* BradB looks into it
<stub> BradB: Yer - tearDown silently fails. You want me to fix it in canonical/ftests/pgsql.py ?
<BradB> I think it's in PgTestCase
<BradB> it does: con = psycopg.connect('dbname=%s' % self.template)
<BradB> instead of using self.connect, which keeps track of connections in self._cons.
<stub> yes, but it is explicitly closing the connection at the end (I hope)
<BradB> I'll fix it, because it's what I'm working on anyway (i.e. being able to land my Malone forcefield.)
<BradB> stub: It closes down all the self._cons in tearDown :)
<BradB> which i expect is empty, due to the reason above.
<stub> ok. Just need to detect if an exception is raised during the last attempt and not to suppress it.
<stub> BradB: Check the finally clause - it is explicitly being closed. No need to keep it around and close it laster.
<BradB> stub: that's if an error occurrs during setup though.
<BradB> I want an error to *not* *occurr* during setup. :)
<BradB> By closing it correctly in tearDown.
<stub> eh?
<BradB> this is what i mean:
<BradB> > /Users/bradb/launchpad/lp/lib/canonical/ftests/pgsql.py(95)tearDown()
<BradB> -> for con in self._cons:
<BradB> (Pdb) self._cons
<BradB> [] 
<BradB> self._cons should contain the connections to close, but it's empty, because setUp isn't calling self.connect (but instead calling psycopg directly, and thus not tracking open cons in self._cons.)
<stub> yes, but there is no need to store it in self._cons because setUp is closing it already.
<BradB> stub: only if an error occurred.
<stub> The finally: clause will always be called, no matter what happens.
<BradB> er, yeah, wait
<BradB> i guess self._cons is a dead chicken then
<stub> The issue I am aware of that needs to be fixed in the trunk is if an exception is raised in the 100th attempt at creating or dropping the database, it silently fails. Needs an 'if i == 99: raise' added.
<stub> red herring :)
<BradB> how does a functional test connect to the db?
<stub> I want to get all the connections spawned from the Z3 machinery in self._cons, which works, but causes other problems. Wasted way too much time on that :-(
<stub> standard Z3 mechanisms - zapi.getUtility(IZopeDatabaseAdapter, 'launchpad'), sqlos magic to set _connection attributes on the SQLOS classes.
<stub> Some of them seem to be using initZopeless too, which might cause issues.
<BradB> I don't get how any checkins are being allowed with this ProgrammingError being raised.
* stub wonders why his tests are still running
<BradB> Maybe you have an LP instance also running?
<stub> I think I hit ctrl-S in that window ;)
<lulu> BradB: got a minute?
<BradB> lulu: sure
<lulu> BradB: I created a member account on the site
<lulu> It isn't giving me an editing option for a published item - https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/local
<lulu> plone help centre "documentation" is fine
<BradB> lulu: it wouldn't. you can't edit published content (though /possibly/ managers can, i can't remember.)
<BradB> you can retract it to make it visible, and then edit it.
<lulu> seems to apply to documents in the ubuntu workflow 
<lulu> nope - all published and visible pages are editable by the member.
<lulu> only locked pages are non-editable.
<lulu> it used to work - not anymore.
<BradB> published pages aren't editable.
<lulu> could you check this for me please?
<BradB> you have to retract them first, then edit them.
<lulu> yes - once retracted, it's in visible state
<BradB> that's what locked prevents. you can't "retract" locked pages.
<BradB> lulu: correct, and then you can edit it.
<lulu> but in visible state - you still can't edit.
<lulu> it a bug :o)
<BradB> oh, you were referring to a published doc above, but if you can't edit visible then yeah, that's a problem
<BradB> which "visible" doc can't you edit?
<lulu> yup! that's what I'm saying :o)
<lulu> any published to visible state docs
<lulu> Documentation area is fine - the Plone Help Centre workflow.
<lulu> something must've changed in the Ubuntu workflow.
<BradB> i can't see anything wrong so far, do you have a link/
<BradB> the page you're looking at would be fine, if it isn't working the way you expect.
<lulu> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/local
<BradB> what's not working there? :)
<lulu> when you retract it, it goes to visible, but doesn't allow u to edit it, and it should
<lulu> you are logged in as a member, not a manager right?
<BradB> as a member yep...just verifying something quickly
<lulu> tab options are contents, view and sharing.
<lulu> missing the vital edit tab! :o)
<BradB> hm, that's mildly frightening, particularly since it's been ages since i touched that workflow
* BradB checks the security settings
<BradB> oh, well, either this wasn't tested thoroughly enough, or somebody changed ubuntu_workflow recently, because it's indeed config'd here to not allow normal members to edit on visible
<BradB> lulu: has anyone done anything whatsoever to ubuntu_workflow at all in the last few weeks?
<lulu> BradB: not as far as I know, but we have had plone work done on cacheing - I can get hold of Vika and see if she changed anything. Shouldn't have.
<lulu> BradB: we did test that exact option thoroughly when we made the change.
<BradB> that's what i thought; i'm confused as to why i'm seeing here that it's explicitly turned off.
* BradB turns it back on
<lulu> mmmm - ok - I'll ask Vika
<lulu> thanks :o)
<BradB> whew, it's taking a bit of time to publish...:) there we go. should be fine now.
<lulu> yes - thanks :o) phew 
<BradB> no prob ;)
<BradB> stub: do you have a quick idea for how to not-raise that ProgrammingError?
<BradB> stub: It seems to me that setUp isn't smart enough to close all connections opened by instances of classes that derive from it, but it probably should be that smart.
<spiv> Hmm.  https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/+new doesn't seem to sort the source package drop-down box?
<BradB> spiv: Perhaps not. File the bug! :P
<spiv> Ok :)
<BradB> In Malone, of course. ;) thanks.
<spiv> Of course ):
<spiv> :)
<BradB> heh
<spiv> Hmm.  I'm a little confused/overwhelmed by the Title/Summary/Description fields in Malone.
<BradB> spiv: They're too much, I know.
<spiv> It seems to be asking me to enter the same information three times :)
<stub> BradB: It seems to be the connections created by the Z3 machinery that are the issue. In a branch I was working on, I'd actually overridden psycopg.connect to keep track of all connections being created so I could tear them down. 
<BradB> It sound just be title and desc, of course, but Mark seemed to like all three. I don't know how long that'll last :)
<BradB> s/sound/should/
<BradB> stub: Why not have self.connect do that in the test case, like before?
<stub> I'd given up on it on Friday - was hoping to tackle it again with a fresh brain start of this week (which is when I wake up tomorrow, thanks to a double public holiday)
<BradB> ah, hehe
<BradB> spiv: It probably be worth reporting a bug on the title/summary/desc thing too, IMHO.
<spiv> Whee! Ok.
<spiv> Hmm.  Apparently I'm the "owner" of that bug I just submitted.
<BradB> yeah, you would be. I just fixed the code to make it that way.
<BradB> There are screens which then allow you to look at all the bugs you reported.
<stub> spiv: owner != assignee
<spiv> stub: Sure.  But what is it? :)
<BradB> spiv: the owner created the bug. the assignee will fix it.
<spiv> And why is it worth advertising on the summary page.
<BradB> heh
<spiv> Why not call the a "creator" or "submitter" then?
<BradB> submitter would be the best name, perhaps.
<spiv> If I "own" something, particularly so publically (i.e. on the main summary), I feel like I'm apparently responsible to do something for it.
<spiv> When in my ideal world I submit a bug and forget about it ;)
<BradB> hehe
<stub> The column in the database is 'owner', since that has a meaning similar to all the other owner columns. Should probably be displayed as something a little more user friendly ;)
<BradB> the things you own end up owning you!
<spiv> stub: Agreed!  Shall I file another bug? :)
* spiv does
<BradB> stub: By the way, I guess the reason why checkins are being allowed to happen in spite of this ProgrammingError, is because *I'm* the one who rebelliously created a new "story".
<BradB> And it's only by having more than one story that this bug becomes apparent.
<stub> BradB: You happy playing with the test suite? I'm off to bed. If you want, mirror your branch to chinstrap and I can play with it tomorrow.
<stub> BradB: Yup.
<stub> Actually - nope.
<BradB> stub: I might as well do so. I need to grok, fix, and land.
<BradB> stub: !?
<stub> I get the same problem with a single story
<BradB> eeek
<stub> Which is stoopid, because the tests should be passing or else the checkins fail.
<BradB> and they do....
<BradB> i just got a failure email yesterday from test failures
<BradB> which is why i couldn't land the malone forcefield
<stub> stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--fixdbtests--0 might have something useful for you (screwing around with harness.py and pgsql.py trying to bulletproof the harnesses, but just causing more trouble...)
<BradB> heh
<BradB> ok, i'll take a look if i get stuck
<stub> Night all. Meeting tomorrow!
<BradB> yep, later
<kiko> ciao
<stub> kiko: Your email about the views missed the 'CREATE VIEW' lines, so I have no idea what names to call them!
<kiko> stub, they did? gosh.
<kiko> stub, I'll resend.
<BradB> woo, python test.py -vvf rocks
* ddaa sees no -f option in man python
<kiko> stub, resent :-(
<kiko> it's an option to test.py
<ddaa> what about --vvtf
<ddaa> and it's a nice pun, too :-)
<spiv> Thinking of which...
<spiv> Hmm, no new daily wtf yet.
<ddaa> what's that?
<spiv> http://thedailywtf.com/
<Kinnison> Can I put a vote in for not naming views VFoo
<Kinnison> please?
<spiv> ddaa: A recent beauty: http://thedailywtf.com/archive/2004/10/25/2882.aspx
<kiko> Kinnison, sure, as long as you have a rationale and a suggestion.
<Kinnison> kiko: rationale: Polish notation sucks; it's clear from usage what is a view and what isn't. Suggestion: Call it Foo instead
<Kinnison> s/Polish/Hungarian/
<kiko> Kinnison, no, it's not clear from the usage.
<spiv> Kinnison: I'm not sure about "it's clear from usage what is a view and what isn't."
<Kinnison> I am tired :-)
<kiko> it's *not* at all.
<spiv> The point of views is that they're used the same.
<kiko> it's actually *very* easy to confuse with a real table given SQLObject's transparency
* Kinnison hands you the docstring :-)
<spiv> That might be an argument in favour of naming them the same, though :)
<kiko> look
<Kinnison> Given the FooTable -> IFooTable mapping for the interface, are you doing VFoo -> IVFoo? 
<kiko> the only place the view name appears is in the _table attribute of the SQLObject class
<kiko> it's a little hint
<kiko> there is no IVFoo
<kiko> no Python code deals with VFoo
<Kinnison> You don't need to give sqlobject an _table attribute if you name your view sensibly :-)
<spiv> There's two different issues here... the name in SQL and the name in Python.
<kiko> right.
<Kinnison> at the sql level they're a view and \d foo can tell you this
<ddaa> apparently, sql best practise is to use stupidlylongwindedandabusivelyverbosenames
<Kinnison> ddaa: Yep :-)
<spiv> I don't feel strongly either way, but I'm leaning slightly towards kiko's position.
<Kinnison> ddaa: PublishedSourcePackageRelease.sourcepackagerelease.sourcepackage.sourcepackagename.name
<kiko> but at the SQLObject level there is no indication
* ddaa sighs
<kiko> and a view is *not* a table, so it would be nice to have that clearly indicated in the SQLObject class
<Kinnison> If you remove the indication once you've wrapped it in what programmers deal with from day-to-day; then there's no gain whatsoever in putting it into the database
<kiko> huh?
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> my suggestion is
<Kinnison> If you call it 'Foo' in python, then there's no more gain in calling it 'VFoo' in psql than calling it 'Foo' and putting a comment in the class
<spiv> Maybe there should be some SQLObject support.  After all, UDPATE doesn't work on views, so SQLObject ideally would disallow assignments to columns on views.
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> I don't want to be arguing about a single letter for a week
<Kinnison> I'm just putting my $0.02 in. Hungarian notation scares and irritates me :-)
<kiko> I think it's a nice way to indicate this in a simple way
<ddaa> spiv: that wtf is just a public display of what insane lengths VB programmers must go to do stupidly simple things.
<spiv> So let's call it FooView, so we're at least arguing about *four* letters ;)
<spiv> ddaa: Um, no :)
<kiko> we cam
<spiv> ddaa: VB has a Round builtin :)
<kiko> we can't, spiv, because we already have FooView in our codebase.
<spiv> Ah, good point.
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> as I was saying
* Kinnison shrugs. it's your code at the end of the day
* Kinnison goes back to poking gina with very very thin very very hot wires
<kiko> I don't want to argue over a single letter; my suggestion is let it go in and if we decide it is horrible horrible oh my god, a V! then we can remove it. it's two lines.
<Kinnison> *sizzle* :-)
* Kinnison fluffles kiko
<kiko> heh
<kiko> spiv, what if you implemented these lazy columns?
<kiko> I would buy you a DVD of your choice
<spiv> kiko: Hmm!
<kiko> if you did it by thursday two DVDs
<spiv> The thought had occurred, but the DVD of my choice sweetens the deal!
<spiv> Hmm.
<kiko> bribes are what we need to keep these people moving 
<kiko> I mean, the column option is there already..
<spiv> I think I'd feel compelled to buy you a beer or two in Spain if you gave me *two* DVDs.  But I'm sure we could both live with that ;)
<kiko> a beer in europe costs close to a dvd anyway
* kiko chuckles
<kiko> no, that's england.
<kiko> anyway, consider my bribe offered
<spiv> Ok. :)
<spiv> I'm at least convinced now to take a serious look at how hard it would be...
<debonzi> Kinnison, do you know who is responsable to merge rocketfuel into launchpad.ubuntu.org ?
<Kinnison> debonzi: I think it's anyone; although I think launchpad is current run by BradB so probably him
<debonzi> Kinnison, right.. because I can see that it is a little old already
<debonzi> Kinnison, Ill ask him when he is back
<debonzi> thanks
<Kinnison> cool; okay
[fg_ubuntu(~fede@82.52.172.47)]  hi! ubuntu guru here
[fg_ubuntu(~fede@82.52.172.47)]  ?
<lulu> night guys :o)
<debonzi> hi BradB, are you the guy merging rocketfuel into launchpad.ubuntu.org?
<BradB> debonzi: nope, stub is.
<BradB> i just push the big red button
<debonzi> BradB, right.. there is some stuff in soyuz that are not available there.. 
<BradB> stub would be able to clarify, i think
<debonzi> BradB, ok.. thanks
<BradB> no prob
<kiko> BradB, I still think that spiv's offer is more interesting for this specific need, though yours could be more general and flexible
<kiko> it's just simpler -- stuff a lazy=TRUE in the column and that's it
<BradB> yeah, that's another way to solve it
<BradB> depends on how much time it would take though; my solution is much more general.
<BradB> because, for example, what if sometimes you want it lazy, but other times you don't?
<spiv> Man, having gnome-terminal crash is annoying.
<lifeless> gnome-terminal is annoying, I'm an xterm addict
<kiko> I use rxvt.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: This fixes baz ancestry(-graph) --dir DIRNAME (patch-58)
<spiv> Ah, seb was able to reproduce my gnomem-terminal crash :)
<BradB> when is the app server started for functional page tests?
<BradB> (and when is it stopped?)
<ddaa> Anyone knows a terminal emulator that's not a painstaking cpu hog, but has tabs and 
<ddaa> shiny antialiased fonts?
<salgado> ddaa: have you tried konsole?
<ddaa> salgado: used to work with kde, before I switched to ubuntu, back in July...
<ddaa> I was very much annoyed at konsole too, though I do not remember why.
<ddaa> But the general feeling was that gnome-terminal actually was an improvement.
<salgado> back in the 2.4 days, it was almost impossible to use the mouse scroll in vim. now it's possible but uses a lot of cpu
<salgado> I say, in gnome-terminal
<ddaa> Well, I think I'm going to stick with xterm for the few things that need fast scrolling, and gnome-terminal for everything else.
<kiko> gnome-terminal takes years to start up :-(
<salgado> kiko: but you only need one or two instances of it. each with multiple tabs (wich starts very fast)
<kiko> well, you are an ion user..
<kiko> but the multiple tabs, gah, I dunno
<ddaa> salgado: actually you need only one instance of it.
<ddaa> successive runs of the command will use the same process, unless given a specific option, something like --disable-factory
<spiv> It's the it's-all-one-instance that makes it so annoying when it crashes :)
<lifeless> screen
<ddaa> lifeless is the kind of folk that think that the main purpose of a desktop environment is to arrange xterm windows...
<lifeless> ddaa: I only use one.
<lifeless> which disproves that theory immediately.
<lifeless> what I meant was, if you use screen, then when (not if) gnome-terminal crashes, you don't lose anything.
<ddaa> lifeless: regarding the taxi weirdness, do you think it would be better keep the current database data for later diagnostic, or would it be better to clean everything and start from a known-sane situation?
<ddaa> ha...
<ddaa> Good point.
<spiv> Well, I've only ever had it crash twice, both the same way, and seb's just reproduced it in a debug build, so I expect upstream will fix it.
<lifeless> erm if the logs don't tell you what went on, you won't have much lug diagnosing.
* ddaa never had ubuntu's gnome-terminal crash on him. Could not say the same of Konsole.
<spiv> But yeah, I do use screen for some stuff, which makes the crash a little less painful :)
<ddaa> lifeless: okay, then I'll happily trash everything.
<carlos> spiv: how do you solve the scroll problem with screen?
<carlos> scroll problem == no scroll 
<carlos> that's the only problem I have with screen
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.0: Fixing is_non_upwards_relative_path so that one can add ..filename files (patch-59)
<spiv> carlos: I use screen almost entirely for irc, so irssi does the scrolling :)
<spiv> carlos: Aren't there keybindings in screen for scrolling, though?
<carlos> spiv: I didn't saw them
<spiv> I've seen daf (and others) do it.
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I will ask daf then
<carlos> our screen's king
<carlos> :-D
<spiv> carlos: C-a esc starts "copy mode", C-u/C-d will scroll up/down, q will exit copy mode.
<spiv> carlos: See the man page for more details :)
<carlos> but then you need to activate it explicity
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> I will look for a way to activate it by default
<carlos> spiv: thanks!
<carlos> I'm so stupid sometimes...
<carlos> spiv: that does exactly what I need, I don't need to do anything extra
<spiv> carlos: The screen man page isn't particularly friendly :)
<carlos> thanks
<spiv> You're welcome :)
<spiv> (I have actually done it before, which helped me look it up this time)
<carlos> spiv: I looked at it sometime ago, and I decided that I had better things to do O:-)
<spiv> Searching for "scroll" and "page" in the man page doesn't help you very much, unfortunately.
<lifeless> spiv: ctrl-A [, then arrows & pgup pgdown
<lifeless> oh bah, you knew already. doh
<spiv> Heh.
<spiv> lifeless: Thanks, though :)
#launchpad 2004-11-14
<carlos> :-)
<BradB> spiv: how do I reopen an IZopeConnection once I've closed it?
<BradB> I can't reopen the same object directly, but there must be some way.
<BradB> I need to disconnect long enough to drop the db I'm connected to, then reconnect again.
<spiv> BradB: Hmm, I don't know how to do that.  The interface certainly doesn't give any way to do it.
<BradB> indeed
<daf> carlos: yo
<carlos> daf: hi
<carlos> daf: spiv found the answer to my question already, thanks :-)
<daf> carlos: ah, good
<daf> carlos: how're you doing?
<carlos> well, all bugs I'm working on have dependencies on other people to be finished, out that, fine :-P
<daf> shall we have a quick meeting or is it too late?
<carlos> it's 1:00 here and I'm tired, do we need it before tomorrow's meet?
<daf> no, it can wait
<carlos> hmmm, in the other side.. will you attend the meeting?
<carlos> 12:00 UTC
<daf> yes
<carlos> daf: ok, then, could we have the meeting after the launchpad one?
<daf> if it's still necessary, sure
<carlos> ok
!Md:*! Hi everybody. Just wanted to let you know that there is discussion and live coverage on this year's US presidential election in #election2004
<BradB> http://paste.husk.org/1910
<spiv> It looks like the exit status is confused.
<spiv> Oh, no, hmm.
<spiv> test_ok = errlines[-1]  == 'OK\n'
<spiv> So, apparently, despite the last line of stderr being 'OK\n', there was still a traceback.
<BradB> the failure email i got back to me there were 6 failures. from my command line, uh, that just doesn't make any sense at all.
* BradB runs the UT's
<BradB> s/back to me/back told me/
<BradB> spiv: do the UT's get run by the wya?
<spiv> I believe so, yeah.
<BradB> i hope not, because otherwise it becomes difficult to explain how a batching failure got checked in
<spiv>     print 'Running tests.'
<spiv>     stdin, out, err = os.popen3('cd %s; python test.py %s < /dev/null' %
<spiv>         (here, ' '.join(sys.argv[1:] )))
<spiv> (from test_on_merge.py)
<spiv> Oh, hmm!
<BradB> i see stuff like this:
<spiv> I think the test_on_merge.py script has a bug :/
<BradB> http://paste.husk.org/1911
<BradB> (when i run the ftests)
<BradB> my brain is in the freezer right now, but damn i just wanna land these page tests
<spiv> test.py runs several "batches" (for lack of a better word) of tests, but test_on_merge.py only looks for a final "OK".
<spiv> That's fine.
<spiv> Those are all ok.
<spiv> Just a bunch of warnings, but they don't break the tests.
<BradB> yeah, it ends in "OK\n", so...
<spiv> Right.
<BradB> how is "Exception exceptions.AttributeError" "ignored" though?
<spiv> It's from a __del__
<BradB> why is that ignored though? :)
<BradB> ok, it's outside a test, presumably
<spiv> Because it's triggered by the garbage collecter...
<spiv> Where would you expect an error in __del__ to get raised to? :)
<BradB> i dunno...does it happen in tearDown?
<spiv> No idea.  Quite likely.
<spiv> But __del__ isn't something that's called directly by your code, it's called by python internals.
<BradB> that would make sense then. if i just del foo in a test and it raises an error, i'd expect the test to be an error.
<spiv> So the exception bubbles up to python's internals, which goes "Oh!  Fancy that.  I'll make a note of that on sys.stderr and get on with my life."
<BradB> but in tearDown, i'd expect it to be ignored.
<BradB> heh
<spiv> Well, doing "del foo" may or may not cause __del__ to be triggered.
<spiv> It's triggered when there are no references left, which can happen for all sorts of reasons.
<spiv> I've looked into that particular error, and although the warnings are annoying, I don't think it has an significant sideeffects.
<spiv> (so it's not that it's outside a test, it's that it's outside the normal execution path of python code altogether)
<BradB> yeah...well that's arse then, my tests end in "OK\n" when I run "make check" locally, but I get 6 failures on the server.
<spiv> I think there's possibly a seperate problem, which is that test_on_merge might not notice failures all the time -- I'm not convinced that checking that the end is "OK\n" is sufficient.
<lifeless> one should be checking $?, not string output
<spiv> If that combines with e.g. the server running the tests in a different order to you.... (easy to imagine, you have a different FS, yeah?)
<spiv> lifeless: Yeah.
<BradB> Actually, I can't figure out if http://paste.husk.org/1910 means everything passed, or means something failed.
<lifeless> it failed
<spiv> BradB: It means something failed.
<lifeless> there was a traceback.
<spiv> BradB: But it means that test_on_merge.py didn't realise it.
<spiv> (Due to aforementioned issues :)
<BradB> spiv: ...and yet i still got a failure email.
<spiv> BradB: Right.  But I suspect that if the tests had run in a different order, it would have noticed.
<BradB> spiv: What's the exact command pqm runs to check if all the tests pass?
<spiv> make check, I believe.
<BradB> ouch, pain pain pain
* spiv tries checking the return value.
<BradB> i'm seeing errors in the PT's though on the server, which is more worrying
<BradB> where's the log of the failed test run? the email doesn't give me enough info.
<spiv> I don't know; lifeless?
<spiv> lifeless: Can we get more detailed failure logs from PQM that what it mails to us?
<lifeless> define more detailed ?
<BradB> lifeless: i wanna see all the failure output
<lifeless> ok, thats doable.
<BradB> rather than "Last 20 lines of log output" :)
<BradB> lifeless: for now, where's the file that i can read to see it?
<lifeless> BradB: there isn't one.
<lifeless> its mail and toss.
<BradB> oh, heh
<BradB> my brain's pickled for tonight anyway, but if there's a chance to have that output in the mail for tomorrow, that'd be really good
<lifeless> I'll see what I can do.
<lifeless> I plan to add a new command
<lifeless> so you'll want your command email to have 'debug' on a line on its own.
<lifeless> that will trigger the output-from-hell mode.
<spiv> BradB: I'll see if I can make test_on_merge a little more sensible.
<BradB> lifeless: i think we'd probably always want it
<lifeless> spiv: look at the cscvs make check.
<BradB> lifeless: it's only one person that'll get it anyway, so if one person gets an email-from-hell every once in a while, it's no big deal (and they have all they need to figure out what failed on the server.)
<lifeless> BradB: well, some build processes make a hella lotta output, and kindly do fail at the first error.
<BradB> spiv: that'd be nice. :)
<spiv> lifeless: In theory, so does this one :)
<BradB> I'm not a big fan of no output. "All tests OK." or something would be nice.
<lifeless> BradB: mmm, for now, you can change your submit-arch-merge to just have debug in there.
<BradB> have it where?
<BradB> presumably at the end of the body
<lifeless> echo -e debug\nstar..
<lifeless> you'll want it before star merge :)
<BradB> oh, ok
<lifeless> I'll code it up this afternoon, things going well elsewhere.
<stub> Any code that relies on __del__ is broken. There is a Canonical Buzilla bug open on this about SQLObject
<stub> (which is broken)
<stub> (well... probably not broken, since it doesn't rely on it, but damn annoying)
<debonzi> hi stub, is it possible to update launchpad.ubuntu.com? there are some soyuz stuff missing there
<stub> Sure. I'm not sure now to restart the server though.
<stub> BradB: ping
<BradB> yo
<debonzi> stub, I must go home now.. its realy late.. if you need something else from us please drop me an email.. thanks
<BradB> i can restart it if you're ready...or i could just stop it and let you restart it when you want
<stub> How do we restart the dogfood launchpad server atm. Last time you did it, which I suspect means it is running under screen?
<BradB> yeah
<debonzi> see you guys
<BradB> see ya
<BradB> stub: how 'bout i just stop it now and you do what you want with it?
<stub> Gee... thanks ;)
<BradB> heh
<stub> So you just did 'make run' ? If so, kill it and I'll take it over.
<BradB> launchpad@rosetta:/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/launchpad-dogfood $ make run
<stub> Blergh.... can't run screen as launchpad... :-P
<BradB> no, you run it as your normal user :)
<BradB> then sudo, etc.
<stub> I was hoping other people could connect until proper start/stop scripts were running :-)
<stub> So the test suite brick walls hurt?
<BradB> painful. very painful.
<BradB> i was completely boggled by that connection bug
<BradB> took me a hell of a long time to find out where the heck the stray connection came from
<stub> Well.. makes me feel better anyway. I wasted two days on it and was wondering if I was just being real stoopid :-)
<BradB> which was in the placelessauth service
<BradB> i've only wasted about 3/4 of day, and have ready the stage of only being really confused now, instead of completely lost :P
<stub> mmm.... which the rosetta tests were using in conjunction with initZopeless, which seemed rather dodgy...
<BradB> s/ready/reached/ # it's affected my typing
<stub> I'll owe you a big sloppy kiss if you can crack it
<BradB> heh heh
<BradB> if i would have known that today, it'd have taken an hour to fix, no doubt
<BradB> stub: you read z3 checkins?
<BradB> the "docs" (i.e. functional doctests) for the PAS are just so...discouraging. it's like 95% http session barf and 5% telling the user how to use the PAS.
<stub> I scan them once or twice a week
<stub> If it is http session stuff I should have a look - I've been waiting on people to actually use it to see how it goes :-)
<BradB> stub: it's horrid. the concept of functional doctests is brilliant, but i'm starting to think of how better to do it. ideas so far: none.
<BradB> "better" i.e. make them actual readable documentation.
<BradB> at the end of today i had all the tests passing locally (so i could land the malone forcefield), but somehow 6 fail on the server, and i don't get enough error output back in the email to know what the problem is (so hopefully lifeless have time to fix that by tomorrow.)
<stub> Mmm... my first suspicion is the launchpad databases. Tests may be making assumptions about the databases, but the db's on chinstrap only get updated if 'make check' bothers to do so. 
<BradB> stub: the ftests should get init'd properly no?
<stub> Are you back for the meeting in 9 hours time? 
<BradB> (i have no idea how or where, but i thought that just somehow worked)
<BradB> 9 hours? :)
<BradB> er, crap, yeah, it's only 9 hours from now
<stub> BradB: In theory, yes. However, until recently tests were doing dodgy things like connecting to launchpad_dev (which the test suite doesn't touch, because it shouldn't be using it).
<BradB> they still do
<stub> BradB: I think I've got a handle on what you have been chasing, so if you need to skip the meeting go for it.
<BradB> i did much watch -n 2 'psql launchpad_dev -c "select * from pg_stat_activity"' today
<stub> Mmm... fragile tests. Once this damn harness is debugged it should be fairly simple to fix the remaining tests (my approach was more brute force - I just dropped the launchpad_dev database and looked at what broke ;) )
<BradB> i got to: http://paste.husk.org/1912
<BradB> in pgsql.py, line 70, setUp
<BradB> i just couldn't figure out how to reopen the conn after closing, so everything after that dies
<BradB> that's after having first explored the possiblity that it was a problem with our custom publisher, or with the base class that bootstraps individual tests, or with the placeless auth, etc. heh
<stub> Mmm... I had monkey-patched psycopg.connect to give me connections with a 'reconnect' method, allowing me to close them all, drop and recreate the db, and reconnect them. I didn't finish chasing it hrough though.
<BradB> why knowing how to say "hey, connect back to the db" didn't come obvious to me (and still doesn't), i'm not sure
<stub> Hmm... looking at that paste, I suspect we are going to have to get the adaptor and poke into its internals Urgh :-(
<stub> Or close it and delete the utiliity, drop the db, and recreate it...
<BradB> yeah, that's what i was thinking
<stub> Anyway... I have db patches for kiko and dogfood rollout stuff to do. I won't touch the test stuff today since it would just conflict with your work.
<BradB> indeed. i'll take a look again after the meeting tomorrow.
<BradB> steve might have some ideas.
<BradB> if he'll be there? maybe it's you admining it then.
<stub> I suspect I am, which will be amusing ;)
<BradB> heh
<spiv> Hmm.  That's not a good sign.
<spiv> Trying to merge a change to test_on_merge to make it check exit values as well as stderr fails.
<lifeless> hur hur hur
<spiv> And the last line of stderr is indeed "OK"
<lifeless> dounds like its not quite right :)
<spiv> Although FAILED (failures=1, errors=1)
<spiv> occurs higher up.
<lifeless> so, who ever looked at stdout ?
<lifeless> actuall, I don't want to know
<spiv> BradB|away: And from what I can see in the limited output from PQM, batching does indeed fail.
<lifeless> spiv: have you looked at the cscvs make check ?
<lifeless> I've patched unittest to stop on the first error.
<lifeless> rather than blindly careening off into never never land.
<stub> lifeless: did you follow the dogfood rollout thread? I was going to create a configs directory in launnchpad--devel--0 for build-config files so we can just to 'tla get launchpad--whatevver--0 whatever; cd whatever; tla build-config configs/whatever'. Sane or stoopid?
<lifeless> stub: we have 'dists' for that.
<lifeless> what would be different ?
<stub> lifeless: The difference would be that the rollout build-config files would be version controlled with the codebase.
<lifeless> I'm confused, I don't see what you mean.
<stub> (well... at least all the stuff in the launchpad package - pyarch and a few others are seperate).
<lifeless> pyarch, cscvs, zope, sqlobject, sqlos, pyscopgda
<lifeless> buildbot
<lifeless> twisted
<stub> I could just do 'tla get launchpad--dogfood--0.6' and I would have the build-config file that listed all the revisions of the 3rd party tools that were rolled out with it.
<lifeless> python
<lifeless> stub: so, what is different to 'tla get dists--devel--0', 'tla buildconfig configs/canonical/launchpad/dogfood--0.6' ?
<lifeless> have you looked at the production-* configs in 'dists' ?
<stub> lifeless: That would work, although doesn't lend itself to automatition. If instead of using versions we just used 'launchpad--dogfood--0', we could do an automatic update of the dogfood server (cron job just does 'tla get launchpad--dogfood--0; tla build-config' and it all magically works...)
<lifeless> right, so you just do that with configs/canonical/launchpad/dogfood
<dilys> New bug 2155 for Launchpad/Launchpad: test_on_merge.py doesn't check exit status, and thus ignores failures.
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2155
<lifeless> its as automatible.
<lifeless> I have several production configs, so that I can roll back trivially, but if you just have one, that will work just as well.
<stub> ok - I see that now. We just have to list the explicit revision of launchpad--dogfood to allow us to easily retrieve historical revisions.
<lifeless> in fact, its more automatable.
<spiv> lifeless: The problem isn't unittest.  The problem is the script that runs the test script fails to interpret the results of that script correctly (i.e. it ignores the exit status)
<lifeless> spiv: I was meaning for reducing the output to sane lengths :)
<spiv> lifeless: Oh, right.  I'm not particularly concerned by long output :)
<lifeless> stub: its more automatable because a dogfood config can hold you at a specific level in the dogfood branch, if something is wrong with newer revisions.
<lifeless> so your release process would be: get the code ready, then generate the config to a dists tree that you merge with rocketfuel. 
<lifeless> done.
<lifeless> tla logs -rf | head -n 1 gives you a tree revision.
<lifeless> how does that sound to you ?
<lifeless> tla inventory --nested -t gets you the trees
<BradB|away> lifeless: we don't want it to stop on the first failure
<stub> Sounds like a winner. I think the '--dir' option to build-config solves controlling where the checkout goes which is also good.
<lifeless> tla inventory --nested -t | xargs bash -c "tla logs -d $0 -rf | head -n1" or similar gives you the config
<lifeless> stub: erm, no.
<lifeless> the -d says where to go to get the configs
<lifeless> the config says how its checked out under there.
<BradB|away> stub: failing UT's are allowed to sneak by the checker, it seems
<lifeless> so you just build the config to match your checkout desires.
<stub> BradB|away: Sod
<lifeless> BradB|away: K.
<BradB|away> stub: just a guess, but it's because a failing UT doesn't affect the fact the last line can still be "OK\n"
<BradB|away> since the FT's run last
<BradB|away> AFAIK
<lifeless> BradB|away: its simpler: checking stdout is not  a reliable process for interrogating the test routines.
<BradB|away> indeed
<stub> I guess so. Problem is we can't really fix it until the tests all pass ;-) 
<BradB|away> hehehe
<stub> I think Steve designed makeoncheck to just work with page-tests
<lifeless> I could just force the merge in.
<lifeless> of course, you couldn't commit anything else until the tests pass.
<stub> Bad lifeless - bad!
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> technically, I'd be fixing a bug.
* BradB|away goes on a late night grocery run
<stub> I'll change my 'enforce explicit FROM clauses' warning to an error at the same time :-)
<spiv> BradB|away, stub: see bug 2155 :)
<BradB|away> stub: did steve say you're officially <management_term>"chairing"</management_term> the meeting tomorrow then?
<BradB|away> if so, and i don't need to be there, maybe i'll wake up at a more reasonable time, like 8:30, instead of 6:30, heh
<sabdfl> hi all
<sabdfl> what's news at the launchpad?
<stub> meeting tonight, dogfood rollout today, people working on the more fragile aspects of the test suites
<stub> production schema update was run yesterday, as lifeless did a production code rollout.
<stub> gina seems to need some lovin' to get it to import the Hoary archive
<sabdfl> stub: thanks
<sabdfl> i'm in back to back meetings all day through to post-dinner, so will try get an update from you again in your morning
<stub> no worries :-)
<lifeless> sabdfl: gnu arch issue resolved, in flying colours.
<sabdfl> lifeless: good job
<lifeless> I've emailed you the outcome, can you please ok that for elmo to act on ?
<sabdfl> lifeless: i'm way behind on email, just get a couple of minutes each day this week, please fwd this irc comment to elmo
<sabdfl> if he needs the nudge
<stub> sabdfl: Now that you have delved into the Z3 form machinery stuff, do you think we need to do work to improve Z3 in this area? The December conference could be an opportunity to hold a Z3 sprint if Garrett Smith is interested in coming (we would need to fund him). 
<lifeless> sabdfl: ok.
<sabdfl> elmo: please get the arch community servers up for jblack asap, we discussed it in october and i never heard anything to suggest they would not be ready for the termination of jblack's bandwidth, we need to get them up and running at once
<sabdfl> stub: yes, some small tweaks
<sabdfl> but i may not have unlocked the full power of z3
<sabdfl> for example, i noticed you created an IMaloneBugAddForm schema
<sabdfl> so you could do more than just create a bug
<sabdfl> that seemed unnecessary to me but i couldn't easily find a way around it
<stub> Mmm.... that one doesn't particularly worry me. The form machinery simply generates forms based on a specification. In most cases, that specification already exists in the form of an existing interface so we get used to it being magic ;)
<stub> I'm more concerned with the dead-chicken functions I had to add to the containers to get the addforms working - that seemed to be simply because they were designed to add persistent objects as children of ZODB folders. It works the way we have done it, but seems to be a hack.
<stub> Should I approach Garrett (who didn't write the form machinery, but has been the person most actively involved in championing and refactoring the implementation over the last 12 months) to see if he is interested in coming to Barcelona?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: soyuz views (patch-725)
<stub> lifeless: ping
!Md:*! rehubbing in progress
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<Kinnison> Morning
<Kinnison> Meeting in 1h30m yes?
<debonzi> Kinnison, yep
<Kinnison> morning debonzi 
<Kinnison> debonzi: how does the db on mawson look? gina finished an import yesterday
<debonzi> Kinnison, morning
<Kinnison> there were some failures so I'm investigating those
<debonzi> Kinnison, it seems to be very nice, but the soyuz code still need to be update.. 
<debonzi> stub, did the soyuz update failed?
<debonzi> stub, better, the launchpad.ubuntu.com update
<Kinnison> debonzi: I see. Well; I'm glad the data looks okay
<debonzi> Kinnison, me too :-)
<cprov> Kinnison: may I run Nicole over it ?
<Kinnison> cprov: as far as I'm concerned; yes. I certainly have no intention to start deleting data :-)
<cprov> Kinnison: ok in some minutes 
<Kinnison> You can see the output of the latest top-up run of gina in /tmp
<Kinnison> I'm going through trying to work out why some packages fail to import properly
<cprov> Kinnison: should I backup the the lp_dogfood DB before start ?
<Kinnison> cprov: probably worth it; in case nicole breaks horribly
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: general templates fix; related with bug #2089. Authorization required for +edit soyuz pages (patch-726)
* Kinnison does another gina run; don't worry guys; this won't break anything; I need more debugging output :-)
<stub> debonzi: the launchpad.ubuntu code drop hasn't been done yet. 
<debonzi> stub, right..
<cprov> Kinnison: do you know why restoring a dump from lp_dogfood fails (psql soyuz_tmp -f lp_df-20041103.sql) ?
<stub> Kinnison: Do you need launchpad_dogfood for this run? Or can up upgrade now?
<Kinnison> stub: I'm running gina out of ~ I only need the db
<Kinnison> cprov: Nup; sorry
<Kinnison> stub: I can cancel the run if you want; I'll have enough data by now to carry on fidding
<stub> keep it going for the time being
<cprov> Kinnison: does it works for you ? how did you copy the DB ?
<Kinnison> cprov: copy the db?
<cprov> Kinnison: I want to run Nicole in a copy of launchpad_dogfood 
<Kinnison> I see
<cprov> Kinnison: so, any suggestion ?
<Kinnison> I'd probably do something like: createdb -E UNICODE -t template0 <foo>; lp_dump launchpad_dogfood | psql <foo>
<cprov> Kinnison: yes :) "createdb -E UNICODE -T launchpad_dogfood soyuz_df" should work for me, but the DB is being accessed by other users
<Kinnison> cprov: which is why I suggested my way
<stub> urgh.... the hourly dump is trying to create the functions used as constraints *after* the tables :-P
<cprov> Kinnison: psql <foo> -f <dump> always fails 
<Kinnison> cprov: Hmm
<Kinnison> cprov: Not sure what to suggest. stub is our database stud :-)
<stub> ok - disabling triggers works. I'll update the latest hourly dump.
<carlos> how is going the bugzilla -> malone move?
* Kinnison goes to do a few bits before the meeting
<cprov> stub: I can't use the hourly dump to generate my own (tmp) lp_dogfood, I got "invalid command \N", does it means something to you ?
<stub> Yes - I'm looking at that now. Creation of the tables is failing, as the dump has decided to create functions the tables need *after* the tables.
<stub> If you create a freshdb and run database/schema/trusted.sql in it, the restore should work
<cprov> stub: psql:trusted.sql:13: ERROR:  language "plpythonu" does not exist
<stub> createlang plpythonu mydbname
<stub> I hope it isn't a postgresql upgrade problem - the dumps are in the correct order on my local box ;-/
<stub> Anyway....
<stub> who is here!
* spiv waves
<debonzi> stub, yes
<stub> I believe I am acting Steve for this meeting unless anyone else feels like volunteering ;)
<stub> I'm also acting BradB who won't be joining us
* carlos is here
<stub> daf: ping
<carlos> stub: do the USA people change the hour like we did this weekend?
<cprov> stub: the restore seems to be working 
* Kinnison is here
* morgs is here
<Kinnison> carlos: IIRC USA goes forward one week later; comes back the same time
<stub> Mmm... I'm now at UTC+11 now btw.
<Kinnison> so it's 11pm for you? yowch
<Kinnison> better than UTC-11 I guess :-)
<stub> carlos: Are you able to give a short state-of-rosetta?
<carlos> stub: I could try, but I only know the status of my work
<carlos> daf: told me that he is going to attend the meeting
<stub> ok. We can wait to see if daf comes online in a tick.
<carlos> but I think that perhaps he will be late 
<carlos> ok
<stub> As for Malone, work has been progressing on dogfood-for-launchpad, in particular email notifications. Brad has also been beating his head against test harnesses so he can land a full suite of page tests.
<stub> I'm sure people who have been playing with it have noticed usability issues - please submit them as bugs in the dogfood malone, or in Bugzilla if that fails.
<stub> BradB wants to get the Ubuntu people on board with it as soon as possible, but I feel a little more conservative and want to concentrate on the launchpad group. Maybe we can do both.
<Kinnison> can we make the default https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/ use the port which gives tracebacks to the browser?
<carlos> stub: are we able to use malone for launchpad bugs then?
<stub> Kinnison: That would be a great idea
<spiv> carlos: I filed 3 bugs against malone in malone yesterday :)
<debonzi> Kinnison, I agree with you
<spiv> Does the dogfood malone do emails yet?
<stub> Kinnison: I'll try and do that when I drop a fresh snapshot in, which I'll do after this meeting if enough Gina data has been collected or people don't want to wait another 9 hours
<Kinnison> stub: feh; anyone would think you thought gina was slow :-P
* Kinnison notes that the collection run I started earlier has actually finished!
<carlos> spiv: but we don't have (yet) the old bugs imported, so i cannot use it yet 
<stub> spiv: The code is all there for notifications, but no incoming email. It is currently switched off though - I will want to clear it with Brad before switching it on, as a screwup could spam Mark (default owner of a lot of things) or elmo (as the postmaster)
<stub> Kinnison: I was talking about when I wake up tomorrow. Hopefully gina will be finished by then ;)
<Kinnison> stub: oh righty. I'm happy for you to upgrade the software; no question
<spiv> stub: Fair enough.  The reason why I ask is that if launchpad devs are going to have to deal with two seperate bug systems at once, I fear the dogfood one will be forgotten unless it sends emails.
<Kinnison> stub: if you have to reset the db; gina will have to run again; which might suck
<stub> spiv: Good point.
<spiv> stub: But importing bugzilla bugs into malone would fix that as well, I guess.
<stub> At the moment, I don't think we have any import code. I need to talk to elmo about switching off basicauth on the Canonical bugzilla (from Mawson's IP) so we can watch bugs though.
<stub> If it is a problem, we can talk to kiko or justdave about a quick'n'dirty import script.
<kiko> talk to me
<kiko> what's up? 
<stub> And then kiko just walked out of the room!
* Kinnison grins
!Md:*! this was the scheduled outage...
<stub> ok... I think we have everyone back.
<stub> sabdfl: Greetings. Just intime for the next netsplit
<sabdfl> :-)
<sabdfl> launch here in a few minutes, so wont likely be able to enjoy the fun
<Kinnison> sabdfl: good luck
<stub> anyone need mark luvin' while he is here or shall we move onto soyuz?
<kiko_> sorry, something happened :)
* kiko_ has no idea what
<stub> kiko_: Just remember that IRC was designed by a pack of drug induced hippies over a decade ago.
<kiko_> what wasn't?
<Kinnison> and has been perpetuated by weenies ever since
<kiko_> you could say the same of tcp/ip I suspect
<kiko_> and BSD
<Kinnison> ban it all I say
<Kinnison> let's all use appletalk
<kiko_> !
<cprov> stub: I just can see the CSV style import from bugzila and it just import a query not a bug 
<stub> Kinnison: So what is the status of Gina - is it now importing hoary on mawson, or is that what is currently being worked on?
<Kinnison> stub: gina has imported a nearly complete hoary archive
<Kinnison> stub: I'm working on the few corner packages left making sure that gina is doing the right thing
<stub> So is the end in sight, and are there any blockages?
<Kinnison> stub: then I'll get the last twiddles done for the corner-case of package versions moving between distroreleases which I've spotted
<Kinnison> Once that corner-case has been solved; we should be able to repopulate the sourcepackagerelease tables on demand via gina
<Kinnison> No major blockages that I can see
<Kinnison> Just gotta keep slogging
<stub> excellent.
<Kinnison> the dogfood db contains a workable-with set of data and I believe cprov is going to get nicole going on it today
<cprov> Nicole works perfectly on soyuz_df at 50/1033 packages of Hoary/Main should I stop and run it on lp_dogfood ?
<stub> cprov: And is nicole ready to chew on the data?
<cprov> stub: yes, I think 
<stub> ok. So the soyuz dogfood environment will have lots and lots of stuff to play with
<stub> kiko_, debonzi, cprov: Anything you need to tell us about soyuz?
<kiko_> debonzi and I need to work on perf
<kiko_> there are a lot of database queries being spawned on simple pages
<kiko_> salgado and debonzi are going to work together to create one or two more views for the binary package side of things
<kiko_> cprov is busy fixing up the personal view of packages (reproducing QA functionality)
<kiko_> or main open task is reproducing the packages.qa data in the package pages
<kiko_> and cleaning up the house which is quite messy atm
<stub> This is all minimum functionality stuff for the dogfood environment?
<kiko_> packages.qa pretty much is, though we *could* do without it it wouldn't be functionally equivalent to the read-only pages debian provides and thus..
<Kinnison> the packages.qa page is a very very valuable information page for debian developers. Having it in soyuz is a must IMO
<kiko_> Kinnison, no objections to not following the layout of the original page if the equivalent is acceptable?
* kiko_ realizes that's not a real question
<carlos> kiko_: I suppose if we have the same information, that's enough
<carlos> :-)
<stub> What is the current coverage of unit, functional and page tests?
<kiko_> whee
<Kinnison> kiko_: It's the data that's most important. We can always tweak layout at a later date
<kiko_> yeah.
* stub realizes kiko_ is chatting in #canonical
<kiko_> are we still waiting on my input?
<stub> I was wondering how you rate the soyuz test coverage
<kiko_> oh!
<kiko_> sorry, I didn't see that as a soyuz-specific question
<stub> ;)
<kiko_> "not good" would likely be my answer
<stub> Sounds familiar.
<kiko_> we've not done practically any progress there, mainly because the pages are still not spec'ed enough
<kiko_> and there's still rather experimental infrastructure change going in
<stub> I think after bootstrapping, we all need to get test coverage done. I think it is fair to leave this until things have solidified, but I suspect that is 'soon' in the case of soyuz and 'now' in the case of malone and rosetta.
<lifeless> stub: pong
<stub> lifeless: tag -S rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0 rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--dogfood--0
<lifeless> you'd like me to do that?
<kiko_> to be honest there's still a few domain patterns in the backend that we haven't quite understood yet
<stub> lifeless: Yes please. pqm didn't like me telling it to, but didn't tell me why :-)
<kiko_> for instance using views is.. interesting
<kiko_> we're going to end up with some inheritance between views and the "real" class
<kiko_> I haven't envisioned how it's turning out yet but this is all this week's material
<carlos> kiko_: how does sqlobject handle views?
<spiv> carlos: You can just treat them like tables.
<kiko_> yes.
<spiv> (so long as you don't try to update their values...)
<carlos> ok
<kiko_> you can actually insert into a view AIUI
<kiko_> though I've never tried that
<kiko_> stub, do we have any other views in the codebase?
<cprov> spiv: ping
<kiko_> also, how concerned are we that the views are actually quite separate from where they are used?
<stub> I think we should avoid views where easy to do so, as there will be issues. For instance, setting attributes on a real class will not cause the view-classes to be updated because the data has not yet been committed to the database (and if it was, sqlobject wouldn't know)
<stub> kiko_: There are no other views at the moment, but Kinnison is going to land more soon.
<kiko_> I see
<spiv> cprov: pong.
<spiv> kiko_: Inserting into views scares me :)
<kiko_> the main reason for requiring views is that it's not possible to get joined data when you are getting large lists of things
<kiko_> package listings are the trivial example since stuff there is spread all over
<cprov> spiv: are you the DOAP pages king ? I have a request 
<spiv> cprov: I am.
<lifeless> stub: done.
<stub> lifeless: ta :-)
<lifeless> you'll need to be able to merge to that branch too right ?
<spiv> kiko_: I wonder if for relatively simple cases if BradB's SQLMethod idea might be a better option than building views?
<stub> lifeless: Yes. I'd assumed I could tell pqm to star-merge. I suspect we want most people to be able to once I've written some procedure guides.
<Kinnison> stub: Is there some way to tell sqlobject to flush its cache for a given class?
<kiko_> it could be
<kiko_> but it's vapor
<lifeless> what is the config that it should use to checkout, when doing a make check for dogfood ?
<cprov> spiv: the product-index has a hardcoded link to warty/src/${package.name} ... it's broken for dogfood, since we are importing from hoary
<lifeless> for instance, for l--devel--0 its:
<lifeless> build_config=rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0/configs/canonical.com/launchpad/development
<spiv> cprov: Ah, right.  Thanks.
<stub> Kinnison: I have no idea.
<stub> build_config=rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0/configs/canonical.com/launchpad/dogfood
<spiv> Kinnison: You can expire an individual instance from SQLObject's cache (with the .expire method).
<Kinnison> spiv: hmm
<lifeless> stub: 
<lifeless> [rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--dogfood--0] 
<lifeless> precommit_hook=make check
<lifeless> build_config=rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0/configs/canonical.com/launchpad/dogfood
<lifeless> done
<spiv> So so long as the views have the ids of the objects that expiring...
<cprov> spiv: btw, it's bronken for dogfood but not in our dev-code, I don't know if you can just change it to hoary there and work in dev code to figure out which distro from SourcePackagePublishing
<Kinnison> spiv/stub: what about setting _cacheValues to False in the view classes?
<stub> I suspect we can work around issues we hit with views - identifying all of them might take a while though, so thanks to kiko_ for volunteering :-)
<spiv> Kinnison: That doesn't solve the full issue, though.
<kiko_> I volunteered to buy two DVDs too, where is that plaque with my name on it?
<Kinnison> spiv: any other issues are to do with insufficiently-timely transaction commits; surely?
<spiv> Kinnison: e.g. "foo = get_object_from_view(); bar = get_real_object(); bar.x = 1"... foo.x would then be out-of-date.
<Kinnison> _cacheValues:
<Kinnison>     If set to False then values for attributes from the database won't be cached. So everytime you access an attribute in the object the database will be queried for a value.
<spiv> Oh, hmm.  Yeah, it would work, I guess.  It might kill performance, though :)
<Kinnison> I'm not sure if that'll ruin the benefits of using the view though :-(
<stub> ok. I think we should not worry about solving these problems unless we need to - my example might not be a problem, especially if people are aware and can work around it.
<stub> But we are running overtime.
<kiko> we are also working overtime ;)
<stub> spiv: How are things in your world? foaf & doap at the moment?
<spiv> It's been pretty quiet on the doap and foaf front, seeing as they don't have much impact on the dogfooding, and I've been working on shipit/authserver issues.
<stub> Any problems with that, apart from the no-downtime issue? shippit passwords compatible for instance?
* spiv checks the password situation quickly...
<spiv> I'm pretty sure they're plaintext in the shipit db :)
<stub> wonderful :-)
<stub> So authserver is in production. Is the librarian in production now, or just dogfood?
<spiv> Just dogfood afaik.
<spiv> Kinnison/
<spiv> er, ?
<Kinnison> spiv: ?
<stub> I'll take that as a no then ;-)
<spiv> Kinnison: You've been the one actually *using* librarian :)
<spiv> Yeah, I think that's a no :)
<stub> daf: ping
<daf> stub: pong
<daf> bah!
<Kinnison> librarian is on dogfood
<Kinnison> I've not done anything with it wrt. production
<Kinnison> daf!
<daf> alarm went off this time, but I failed to stay awake :(
* Kinnison hugs daf
<carlos> daf: welcomed!
<stub> daf: a quick sentence on rosetta? We are 17mins overtime atm.
<daf> summary: things have been a little quiet on the Rosetta front
<daf> we've mostly been working on tidying things up rather than on new features
<daf> we need to decide what we're doing for our beta release and get going on it
<daf> we recently did a triage of all our bugs, which I think was useful
<Kinnison> cprov/kiko/debonzi: Good news; gina looks like she's running as cleanly as the archive will let her :-)
<daf> carlos: anything to add to that?
<kiko> w00t!
* daf gives Kinnison a belated return hug
<Kinnison> we'll see what she does when we get the next archive drop from elmo later today
<carlos> daf: well, just that we will need to see a way to execute an script to update the pot/po files in launchpad every time a new package is updated from gina
<kiko> let's hope
<daf> carlos: ooh, interesting
<carlos> I have the script partially finished
<carlos> well, a initial version
<carlos> so we should start thinking on it soon
<stub> daf: How do you rate the rosetta test coverage?
<kiko> here it comes
<debonzi> Kinnison, great
<kiko> stub, everybody goes silent on that question. is that a hint?
<daf> stub: I think our unit tests for the browser module are pretty good, although not complete
<daf> stub: I don't think our page test coverage is as good
<cprov> Kinnison: nice, you can also see results from nicole in Projects now
<Kinnison> cprov: excellent
<stub> ok. I think a good approach for Rosetta now will be to do the tests in tandem with code. I think the project is at the stage now where that will save time rather than waste it.
<daf> you mean write tests as we write code?
<kiko> I believe so, daf
<stub> If you write or update a screen, make a page test for it. If you fix a bug, write a unit/functional test for it. I generally write the tests during or straight after a chunk of code.
<stub> Dogma says write them before, but I don't seem to be able to work that way.
<kiko> I don't either
<stub> Also if your brain needs a break, scan over your code looking for any methods without doctests and add them.
<daf> before doesn't really work for page tests
<stub> Malone is reaching that stage too, so I'll need to be taking my own advice :-)
<daf> but yes, that approach sounds good to me
<spiv> Doing unit tests before works for me, for some code.  But I can't manage it all the time :)
<carlos> I could try to do it...
<stub> Ideally we want at least 1 page test for every screen, so at the very least we know if they fail to render.
<daf> carlos: well, writing code and tests together is something we should all do
<lifeless> sounds like someone needs the lifeless treatment :).
<stub> We should also be doing walkthroughs or stories, so the form handling and workflow gets tested.
<lifeless> night all
<carlos> daf: I know, but I need to be used to that, this is the first development where I'm doing it
<daf> carlos: ok
<daf> carlos: you're not the only one :)
<carlos> :-)
<stub> From my experience, tests are fantastic but fail abysmally if you don't keep the dicipline - if new code goes in that isn't being tested, it tends to spread like cancer.
<stub> Also, writing tests for existing code is a pita, as tests are easier if the code was designed to be easily tested.
<daf> I understand we're working on fixing test_on_merge.py
<stub> Yes - there is a bugzilla bug on it. I'll sort it if nobody beats be to it.
<daf> good
<spiv> daf: #2155
<daf> it would be great if we couldn't commit with broken tests
<spiv> Unless there's another issue I'm not aware of ;)
<daf> spiv: ta
<stub> Also, Brad has been sorting out some test harness issues (postgresql junk) trying to ensure tests all run in isolation. The existing harnesses fail in some situations, but that is being worked on by Brad and me.
<stub> So have I missed anyone, or are there other issues that need to be raised now? Nobody blocked on anyone else?
<kiko> no, soyuz is doing okay this week
<carlos> stub: we are soft blocked by htc
<kiko> hct?
<carlos> was that the name?
<carlos> I don't remember it :-P
<carlos> Scott's work
<stub> neither acronym makes any sense to me ;)
<carlos> the one that fills the Manifest tables
<stub> Scott is aware of this?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> I think so
<carlos> I sent an email last week
<stub> ok. Can you confirm, or should I?
<carlos> I could confirm, don't worry
<stub> ok.
<stub> So I need to:
<stub> launchpad code drop
<stub> turn on malone dogfood emails (if Brad agrees)
<stub> launchpad dogfood should use debug skin by default
<stub> Anyone else volunteer to handle bug 2155?
* daf takes another look at it
<spiv> I can do that.
<daf> ah, you already have a patch :)
<stub> Ta. I have no problems with tests being turned off if necessary provided bugs are filed. 
<daf> so the plan is to disable these two tests, apply the patch, then fix the tests?
<spiv> daf: Yep.
<stub> I've found at least one test_suite() method returning None :-)
<daf> spiv: sounds good
<stub> daf: Yup. Most important is to fix test_on_merge.py so new broken tests don't creep in. We are lucky there are only two (that I can see)
<daf> stub: interesting :)
<daf> stub: what happens to the test results in that case?
<stub> daf: No tests are run for that module
<spiv> (Aside: I wish we didn't need the test_suite dead chicken... Twisted's test runner is much better in that respect)
<stub> daf: It is a quickndirty way of switching tests off (but liable to acidentally being commited...)
<stub> spiv: Feel free to fix the test runner ;)
<spiv> :)
<daf> spiv: what's the alternative?
<stub> Anyway - I suspect the meeting finished a while ago
<spiv> stub: Yeah, I think so.
<carlos> ok, I'm going to have lunch now then
<carlos> stub: thanks 
<stub> Have fun :-)
<carlos> later
<spiv> daf: Twisted's approach (iirc) is that any module matching *.tests.test_* is searched for subclasses of TestCase.  All TestCases are run.
<daf> spiv: sounds good
<daf> spiv: what about doctests?
<stub> debonzi: Can the launchpad code drop wait another 10 hours? I wanna go to bed, and will do a better job tomorrow :-)
<spiv> It doesn't have support for those yet :(
<debonzi> stub, sure.. no problem
<debonzi> stub, good night :)
<daf> spiv: I'm _all_ for a better test runner
<spiv> stub: G'night :)
<daf> night stub!
<daf> spiv: if we can work out how to deal with doctests, I'd love to go with the approach you describe
<spiv> daf: "Feel free to fix the test runner ;)"
<daf> :)
<daf> perhaps it could check for a test_suite and fall back to TestCase subclasses?
<spiv> Sure.
<stub> I believe Marius has a better test runner that he may be using for his zope3 projects. He gave a talk on it at Europython.
<spiv> Or even look for a doctests_to_run attribute in a test_* module.
<spiv> Yeah, we should definitely look at reusing existing code :)
<daf> mmm, yes
<daf> perhaps we should ask Marius about it
<spiv> Unfortunately, the Twisted test runner (trial) is heading in a direction where it's more and more twisted-specific :/
* spiv workrave
<stub> http://mg.pov.lt/blog/using-schooltool-test-runner.html
<stub> Works with Z3 stuff.
<stub> Might really help with the postgresql setup/teardown - you can easily group tests with a single setup/teardown to run at the start and end of the group (where the existing harnesses do it for every test). Lots of other funky features.
<daf> mm, looks nice
<stub> the europython talk might be online which describes the hooks'n'stuff, or marius is in #zope3-dev atm. I'm  off to bed :-)
* stub buggers off
!Geert:*! Irssi is in the process of starting the re-design of the Irssi webpages. If you have ideas for the new logo or layout, join #irssi-site or submit your ideas to contest@irssi.org. The best design will be the official logo  / site for the next 5 years! (More info on www.irssi.org)
<spiv> Twisted's trial has a setUpClass/tearDownClass, which sounds similar.
<spiv> Basically, there's clearly a lot of good ideas whose time has come... it would be really nice if there were One True Test Runner :)
<BradB> morning
<BradB> stub: Is there a PostgreSQL command that does pretty much the same as dropping and recreating the DB, but without actually dropping and recreating the db?
<BradB> I'm thinking that's a more practical approach to solving the data init problem.
<daf> I think you just missed stub
<daf> I thought we were doing clever tricks with templates now
<stub> BradB: Nope. You can drop all the tables and stuff one by one, but the disadantage to that approach is that it is slow (it is 10 or 20 times faster to do 'createdb --template' to build a launchpad instance than it is to build all the tables and populate sample data).
<stub> BradB: The closest I could come up with would be to override psycopg.connect to return connection wrappers. These wrappers ignore calls to 'commit', so we can rollback all database changes at the end of the test. However, that would fail in some situations where the tests are relying on rollback to work normally (but that might not be a problem)
* stub really should be going to bed this time
<BradB> I think my current approach might be close enough to try to finish then.
<BradB> lifeless: ping
* Kinnison ponders some lunching
<Kinnison> pizza and garlic bread methinks
<lulu> BradB:ping!
<BradB> lulu: pong
<lulu> BradB: what is your bugzilla email address? got a little bug to assign to ya!
<lulu> :o)
<BradB> bradb@bbnet.ca
<daf> lulu: if you type "brad" in, it will work
<lulu> daf, brad: thank you!
* debonzi -> lunch
!dmwaters:*! Hi all! I'm going to do some slight rehubbing to clean up from this morning's outage.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
!dmwaters:*! All done, thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
<carlos> daf: could we decide the "fuzzy" change I suggested ?
<BradB> debonzi: ping
<debonzi> BradB, pong
<BradB> debonzi: i seem to remember reading a checkin message that you changing something in the batching, correct?
<BradB> s/batching/batching code/
<debonzi> BradB, yep
<debonzi> BradB, is something wrong?
<BradB> this seems to have broken the batching unit tests. it slipped by pqm because of the way pqm was verifying whether everything worked or not. could you fix the test so that it passes, because lifeless and spiv will be making it so that this causes checkin failures in the next day or two probably.
<debonzi> BradB, yes Ill check it
<BradB> thanks
<debonzi> BradB, no problem.. What is the easy way to track it? make check?
<daf> carlos: ok, let's discuss it
<BradB> python test.py -h will tell you how to run specific tests
<debonzi> BradB, right.. thanks
<carlos> daf: did you saw my last comments?
<daf> where?
<carlos> at bugzilla
<carlos> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2147
<daf> my feeling at the moment is "the fuzzy flag should only be changed explicitly by the translator, so I don't see the problem"
<carlos> so how will you handle the "iscomplete" flag?
<daf> good question :)
<carlos> that's the point behind this change request :-)
<daf> I think this is just a cached result of "does this message set have a translation sighting for each plural form it's supposed to have?"
<carlos> yes, we could see it that way
<daf> I think complicated part is the relationship between the two flags
<daf> e.g. a message must be fuzzy if it is not complete
<daf> does that make sense?
<daf> so a message set can either be (complete and fuzzy), (complete and not fuzzy), or (not complete and fuzzy)
<daf> and we don't allow a translator to unset fuzziness on an incomplete message set
<carlos> that's not true with gettext
<carlos> :-(
<carlos> so we should fix that at import time
<daf> good point
<daf> that's a bit messed up, I think
<daf> let's do a test:
<daf> make a PO file with an incomplete message set
<daf> use it in a program
<daf> see what gettext does with the message that's missing a translation
<carlos> daf: msgfmt does not gives you any warning
<carlos> I did some tests already
<daf> ok, but I want to see what happens when the program runs
<carlos> not sure about the gettext function...
<daf> whether gettext uses the partial translation or not
<carlos> ok
<carlos> will do it today
<daf> any ideas on how to do it?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> a simple C program
<carlos> with a plural form
<carlos> that prints both messages
<daf> sounds good
<daf> estimated time to do that?
<carlos> 30 minutes
<carlos> I do it and then we continue talking?
<daf> yep
<carlos> hmm, I'm forgetting anything...
<carlos> daf: could you look at:
<carlos> #include <libintl.h>
<carlos> #include <stdio.h>
<carlos> void
<carlos> main ()
<carlos> {
<carlos>         bindtextdomain("test", "/home/carlos/test");
<carlos>         textdomain("test");
<carlos>         printf ("%s\n", ngettext ("Test singular", "Test plural", 1));
<carlos>         printf ("%s\n", ngettext ("Test singular", "Test plural", 2));
<carlos> }
<carlos> it does not tries to access /home/carlos/test
<carlos> I'm missing anything but I don't see it
<daf> hmm
<daf> did you try stracing it?
<carlos> yes, that's why I know it does not looks at that directory
<carlos> I don't get any open request
<daf> interesting
<daf> what files does it try to open?
<carlos> only the usual ones (the linker ones)
<carlos> carlos@frodo ~/test $ strace ./a.out 2>&1|grep open
<carlos> open("/etc/ld.so.preload", O_RDONLY)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<carlos> open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3
<carlos> open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3
<daf> you can do "strace -e open", by the way
<carlos> ok
<kiko> right.
<daf> carlos: hmm, the only thing I can think is that you need to do -DGETTEXT or something
<carlos> that's what I'm looking now
<daf> gettext is gnarly :(
<carlos> grre
<carlos> setlocale
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> that's the key
<daf> oh, of course!
<daf> :)
<carlos> perfect
* carlos needs to program more in C...
<carlos> I'm starting to forget things :-(
<carlos> daf: it prints an empty string
<daf> ouch
<daf> I think this is a bug in gettext
<carlos> carlos@frodo ~/test $ LC_ALL=C ./a.out
<carlos> Test singular
<carlos> Test plural
<carlos> carlos@frodo ~/test $ ./a.out
<carlos> primera prueba
<carlos> daf: so, what should we do?
<carlos> mark it always as fuzzy?
<daf> I think gettext should have fallen back to the untranslated string in that case
<daf> yes, I think we should mark such message sets as fuzzy on import
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: batching unit test fixed. (patch-727)
<daf> it would be nice if we could warn the user about such things
<carlos> daf: well, I don't think that's correct, it's possible (but not probable) that a translator wanted to leave a translation empty...
<daf> why?
<carlos> I'm talking about the gettext behaviour you are talking about
<carlos> not the import thing :-)
<daf> oh, ok :)
<daf> perhaps we should open a bug "warn the user when marking message sets fuzzy on import"
<debonzi> BradB, the fix is in rocketfuel.. I hope is all ok
<carlos> daf: the user == who imports the file?
<carlos> that will be a script 99% of the imports...
<BradB> debonzi: great, thanks
<debonzi> BradB, no problem
<carlos> daf: ?
<daf> that's true
* kiko waves hands about wildly at BradB
<daf> forget it :)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> then, back to the "iscomplete" problem
<carlos> when should we set it?
<carlos> as we are at this moment, if it's singular is easy, if it's plural... no idea
<carlos> (to do it implicit inside makeTranslationSighting
<BradB> stub: dude, i ROCK
<BradB> stub: db_adapter.disconnect(), db_adapter.connect()!
<BradB> stub owes me a kiss in spain now (it was his offer)
<carlos> X-)
* carlos will take a picture of that
<kiko> jesus
<BradB> now we can finally drop and recreate the db properly between test stories
<BradB> a sloppy, wet one too, he said
<daf> perhaps we should add a database constraint for NOT ((complete = TRUE) AND (fuzzy = FALSE))
<carlos> daf: sure, but that's to improve the schema
* BradB is really thankful for offline commits right now, given that i can't check anything in until pqm gives me the full error output so that i can actually see what was failing with my page tests on the server.
<carlos> the problem at this moment is that makeTranslationSighting is called two times, one with the singular and another one with the plural
<carlos> so if you don't want to change the schema
<daf> yes, that was incidental
<carlos> I see two options (not sure if they are correct):
<daf> go for it
<carlos> 1.- Assume that every time we update a plural form we will always call makeTranslationSighting twice
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> no, this one will not work
<carlos> we could have n plural forms...
<carlos> then, we only have an option:
<carlos> 2.- Change makeTranslationSighting and give a list with all translations
<daf> hrm
<carlos> so if it's singular the list will have only an argument
<carlos> if it's a plural forms we will have all translations for that set
<daf> I was thinking along the lines of "when makeTranslationSighting is called, calculate the flag and set it"
<carlos> and we could know if it's complete or not
<daf> the information needed to set it is in the DB
<carlos> me too
<daf> the problem is just keeping the flag up to date
<carlos> not really
<carlos> think on this scenay
<carlos> think on this scenary
<carlos> :
<carlos> we have: mststr[0]  = "foo" and msgstr[1]  = "bar"
<carlos> and that msgset is marked as fuzzy
<daf> ok
<carlos> foo is correct, but bar is not correct
<carlos> so we call makeTranslationSighting with "foo"
<daf> which plural form?
<carlos> at that moment we have all needed strings but it's still fuzzy
<carlos> only two plural forms
<carlos> so we don't need extra strings
<carlos> only review them
<daf> right, but makeTransltionSighting with plural_form = 1
<carlos> plural_form=0
<carlos> so foo with plural_form = 0
<daf> that doesn't change anything, does it?
<carlos> it should not
<carlos> when we do the second call with plural_form = 1
<carlos> we assume it's fixed the fuzzy, so we change  the flags
<carlos> ok
<daf> we don't make the first call if nothing has changed
<daf> is it safe to assume it's no longer fuzzy?
<carlos> not really
<carlos> that's my point
<daf> ok, then we shouldn't :)
<daf> that's the user's choice
<carlos> but we talked about remove the fuzzy concept from rosetta
<carlos> to simplify the UI
<daf> ok, my memory is bad
<daf> I don't remember that
<daf> can you remind me?
<carlos> the fuzzy does not appears in the stats because that and I think we said it should not appear as a flag when translating for the same thing, simplicity
<carlos> we show the strings as a hint
<carlos> or suggestions
<carlos> that's why I remember from what we talked at Oxford
<daf> hmm
<daf> I see the benefits of this
<carlos>  /s/why/what/
<carlos> :-)
<daf> what about the use case "I think I know the translation for this, but I'm not sure, so I'll put it in and mark it fuzzy so it gets reviewed"?
<carlos> [ ]  Finished [ ]  Review and mark finished by default?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Make test_on_merge.py check test results more accurately (Bug #2155) (patch-728)
<carlos> daf: next time we should a fuzzy string it will appear as a hint (when we implement that part)
<carlos> grr
<carlos>  /s/should/show/
<daf> ok, but how do we represent "this message set needs review" in the DB?
<carlos> or we should change it to show also those msgsets wit hte review mark set (it's another option)
<carlos> fuzzy
<carlos> :-)
<daf> hmmm
<carlos> finished = iscomplete review = fuzzy
<carlos> in fact, we could forget about finishe
<carlos> d
<daf> I don't think icomplete should be up to the user
<daf> right
<dilys> Bug 2155 resolved: test_on_merge.py doesn't check exit status, and thus ignores failures.
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2155
<carlos> so we should introduce the fuzzy mark (with other name) 
<carlos> it's ok for me
<carlos> we can always remove it in the future if needed
<daf> ok, I'm going to write a reply to your email to the list, in light of what we've discussed
<daf> this will hopefully help me get things clear in my mind
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<BradB> eeg, malone sucks
<BradB> the way the UI is designed i have no real way to resolve a bug.
<BradB> unless "Closed" is a good way of saying "I fixed this"
* BradB goes with that assumption (even though it should be "resolved" or "fixed" or something)
<daf> well, that depends how you view bugs
<daf> if it's "a bug is a report of a problem", and the problem is not currently there (because it was fixed, or because the report was innacurate, etc.) then it's valid to say "there is no problem, so the bug should be closed"
<daf> I've found Bugzilla's complex states a little confusing (closed, resolved, verified)
<BradB> daf: one word: "rejected" :)
<BradB> "closed" conveys very little meaning
<spiv> There should be a way to differentiate between "fixed" and "won't fix" :)
<BradB> there is, in infestations
<spiv> What's the difference between "affected" and "victimized"?
<kiko> lol
* spiv looks it up in the dbschema.
<BradB> spiv: affected means the bug affects that release.
<BradB> spiv: victimized means the bug manifests itself in that sp release, but it's actually a bug that comes from another sp.
* BradB mutters something about libneon
<spiv> BradB: Yeah, I figured it out from the descriptions in the dbschema :)
<spiv> BradB: Btw, test_on_merge.py behaves a bit more intelligently now, as you probably noticed from the commit message.
<BradB> cool...i can't wait till pqm is fixed so that i can actually see what's failing when i try to merge. :)
<daf> BradB: rejected because the report is incomplete, or can't be reproduced, or because you don't want to fix it, or for some other reason? :)
<daf> I think bug tracking is one of those problems that look easy from a distance but are really hairy close up
<daf> carlos: ok, sent
* carlos reads
<daf> sorry I've been slow on this issue, but I wanted to understand the problem well before making a decision
<carlos> daf: no problem, I had other things to do, if I were blocked you would know that :-)
* carlos leaves for a while
<BradB> daf: what's the db table that represents one localization of a msg id?
<BradB> it looks like it might be pomsgidsighting, but hopefully there's something clearer
<daf> I'm not completely sure what you mean, but I suspect you want potranslationsighting
<daf> depends whether you want the localisation of the message ID as a whole, or for a particular plural form
<BradB> how do i know that the german translation of "hello" is fuzzy, for example (but that the german translation of "hey there", "what's up", and "yo dude" aren't?)
<BradB> kiko: dude, we need title :)
<kiko> then kill summary :)
<BradB> yes! (i corrected my question in a followup email)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> why is title needed, btw?
<BradB> kiko: so that i can see "Mozilla not saving .ch bookmarks" in a listing.
<kiko> why isn't that summary, just so I know? :)
<BradB> Either/or...in its current form though, "summary" is a textarea where you summarize the problem.
<BradB> Then description is the essay on the bug, heh.
<kiko> this is bizarre :)
<BradB> you come from bugzilla terminology, i come from plone collector terminology.
<BradB> also, "title" is used elsewhere in LP with similiar semantics
<daf> BradB: you find the pomsgset which has a (pomsgidsighting which has a message ID of "hello") and a pofile which has a (language which is German) and a (potranslationsighting that's active) and has the fuzzy flag set to true
<BradB> hm, i don't understand. all that criteria would be met by a non-fuzzy localization of a msg id.
<daf> ahem: "and has the fuzzy flag set to true"
<BradB> daf: yes
<BradB> there's no fuzzy flag on a potranslationsighting, only on the msg set.
<daf> correct
<BradB> thus if i'm a non-fuzzy localization, living in a fuzzy msg set, i'm screwed.
<daf> why?
<BradB> because there's no way of knowing that i'm not fuzzy, but some of my buddies in the same po are.
<BradB> unless i'm missing something.
<daf> I think you misunderstand what a message set it
<daf> s/it/is/
<BradB> nah, it's a cp .pot .po => give to translotor => out comes a message set.
<daf> it's not a great name (but I didn't choose it :))
<daf> a PO message set is a collection of a message ID, a possible plural message ID, and the associated translation(s)
<BradB> yep
<BradB> some of which might be fuzzy, some not
<daf> no
<daf> the whole thing is fuzzy
<BradB> why not?
<daf> why? :)
<BradB> why? i might be certain on some translations, and uncertain of others.
<daf> a PO file has many message sets, each of which may be fuzzy
<daf> each message ID in a PO file has its own message set
<BradB> oh
<daf> yes
<BradB> i didn't except that
<BradB> i thought a message set was a set of messages, rather than a set of localizations
<daf> yeah, the name is a bit misleading
<daf> blame sabdfl :)
<daf> I would have called it "message" myself :)
<BradB> ok, so that makes more sense....but what if only one translation of that msg set is fuzzy?
<daf> well, I'm still not entirely decided on that point
<daf> there's an argument which says you want each indivisual localisation to have its own fuzzy flag
<BradB> it might be overkill at this point
<daf> right, I suspect that one fuzzy flag for the set is good enough
<daf> I'd argue you can only decide that a localisation is correct in the context of the other localisations that accompany it
<daf> and that any win in control is outweighed by the loss in UI complexity
<BradB> i would have thought that only the msg id (and "domain"? if i have my i18n terminology correct) matters
<daf> well, if you have 3 plural forms, you want the 3 localisations to be consistent in terminology and sentence structure
<daf> and that's something you can only decide for the message set as a whole
<BradB> really? hm, i haven't really faced the issues before, but i would have thought that all i care about as the japanese translator is: 1. the original msg id, 2. its intended meaning (conveyed hopefully by the domain). i would have thought that the way each language deals with conveying that same thing may be wildly different.
<daf> sure
<daf> I'm talking about localisations within one language
<daf> e.g.
<daf> msgid "I have one lemon."
<daf> msgid_plural "I have %d lemons."
<daf> msgstr[0]  "J'ai une citron."
<daf> msgstr[1]  "Citrons, j'ai %d."
<BradB> j'en ai %d! :P
<daf> (excuse my appalling French)
<BradB> hm
<daf> the point is that you want the different translations for the same language to be consistent to each other
<BradB> yeah, i see what you mean
<dilys> Bug 2153 resolved: create-a-bug and too many required fields
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2153
<daf> BradB: we should look into integrating Malone with Dilys
<BradB> yes
<daf> all Dilys needs is some way to be notified when two events happen: a bug is opened, a bug is closed
<daf> for Bugzilla, it's done through email
<BradB> dilys: actually didn't quite give enough info there. i marked that bug as "NOTWARTY" when resolving it, because i couldn't think of a better status that expressed "we've already reported this in malone itself"
<BradB> s/://
<BradB> daf: it is in malone too
<daf> you've already implemented it?
<BradB> yes
<spiv> That's why dilys says "resolved" rather than "fixed" ;)
<daf> I mean email notification
<daf> Dilys doesn't pay much attention to how bugs were closed -- I suppose she could
<BradB> daf: yes, that works in malone for all add and edit events for things related to bugs
<BradB> daf: it's still using stub's fancy email thing though, which redirects all email to me
<BradB> but it's just a matter of changing the zcml to say "send mail to the real addresses that it's addressed to"
<daf> ok, if you can arrange for me to receive all Malone mail for new bugs and closed bugs, I can probably do the rest
<BradB> i implemented global notification too, so i could easily add you to that
<daf> it helps if the emails are easy to parse :)
<BradB> well, they are, but there's lots of different kinds of notifications
<BradB> about 15 in all
<daf> well, I could always make Dilys receive them all and ignore the uninteresting ones
<daf> but if they can be filtered at source, that would be great
<BradB> hm, it'd be more consistent to make dilys decide which reports she doesn't care about
<BradB> imho
<daf> well, that's what she does for Bugzilla email
<BradB> (the subject line makes it easy to figure out which ones interest you)
<daf> cool
<BradB> what's dilys's email addy?
* cprov announces nicole has been finished on mawson, notes & not_found files are in /srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/soyuz
<BradB> daf: ping
<daf> dilys@muse.19inch.net
<lifeless> BradB: pong
<BradB> lifeless: woo
<BradB> lifeless: think you'll have a chance to include full error output in pqm emails today? i can't checkin my changes until that happens.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/arch-pqm--main--0: implement replay for pqm (patch-13)
<lifeless> BradB: send a debug email
<lifeless> tell me how it goes.
<lifeless> you can be my test case (test infrastructure for pqm is ... lacking)
<BradB> ok...he wee go
<BradB> lifeless: echo -e debug\nstar-merge... right?
<lifeless> BradB: yes
<lifeless> unknown commands trigger warnings not errors, you can just put that debug in your script.
<kiko> why is debugging conflicts in arch so painful?
<lifeless> kiko: how is it painful ?
<BradB> lifeless: echo -e debug\nstar-merge "$(tla tree-version)" "$(cat {arch}/+upstream)" | gpg --clearsign | mail -s "$1" "$2" gave:
<BradB> an email with subject "no valid commands given"
<kiko> lifeless, the fact that conflicts aren't displayed inline combined with the fact that the .rej is a contextual diff makes it *very* tiresome 
<kiko> I end up rewriting the whole code usually
<lifeless> kiko: erm. are you using a visual conflict resolution tool ?
<lifeless> (And if not, why not ?)
<BradB> i guess it has to be quoted, hm
<lifeless> BradB: yeah, single quote the lot
<kiko> lifeless, because I want to be able to work on code over ssh and without X?
<kiko> lifeless, it would be essential to have some sort of inline-conflict mode if arch was to be adoptable here.
<spiv> lifeless: I've tried using both vimdiff and meld, but I couldn't figure out how to make it work with the way arch organises things.
<kiko> (here meaning async where we use svn and cvs)
<lifeless> spiv: ah. thats not good.
<spiv> The gnuarch wiki has a rather unhelpful "well, I use emacs" page on the subject.
<lifeless> kiko: start-merge -t will do inline markers.
<kiko> it will?!
<kiko> that's awesome!
<spiv> kiko: Yep, with diff3 (-t for --three-way)
<lifeless> but I really want to understand the issues before I consider making that sort of output the default, as it (currently) changes the merge algorithm slightly.
<kiko> if an option cuts it, I'm happy 
<lifeless> consider yourself happy
<lifeless> :)
* kiko tla undos
* daf undoes tla
<spiv> lifeless: I'd love to use a happy shiny graphical merge tool...
<spiv> lifeless: Perhaps there should be a "dealing with conflicts in arch" BoF at the December conference?
<lifeless> perhaps :)
<lifeless> my intuition says that merge resolution tools are inherently orthogonal, and that arch should just setup things for easy use.
<spiv> Yeah, I'd expect so too.
<lifeless> I.E. if we had a script to take foo.c, foo.c.orig, foo.c.rej and make foo.c, that would make kiko happy.
<spiv> Except for my inability to know how to invoke vimdiff or meld or anything in a useful manner :)
<lifeless> if we can teach meld how to grok whats there, that would make you happy.
<spiv> Yep!
<lifeless> if we can then publish those lessons, as policy for tla, we can have tla trigger your-favorite-tool.
<lifeless> are you using baz yet guys ?
<spiv> I'm not.. but I'll fix that now.  deb source on the web page, yeah?
<lifeless> deb binary on the web page.
<kiko> lifeless, interesting. when I used -t for inline conflicts I got *less* one conflict than I had originally.
<spiv> Hmm, no apt line?
<lifeless> kiko: as I said, it /changes/ the merge algorithm, in what on the surface is 'good', but actually is extremely dangerous manner.
<lifeless> deb http://bazaar.canonical.com/packages/debs ./
<lifeless> I'll add that to the page later.
<spiv> lifeless: That should be on t-- yeah :)
<kiko> one second
<kiko> there's a rule, star-merge and commit.
<kiko> can I star-merge, solve conflicts and *then* commit?
<spiv> Yeah.
<kiko> how much "solving conflicts" is allowed?
<kiko> I mean, you could solve the conflict by world-hacking the tree.
<spiv> The rule is really "merge and commit" in my understanding, and solving conflicts is part of "merging".
<daf> spiv: yeah, that's my understanding
<BradB> lifeless: 
<BradB> SIG_ID kaawvOjzSnhm1MKkzIlT91hn4Tc 2004-11-03 1099520964
<BradB> Command failed!
<BradB> All lines of log output:
<BradB> (that's it)
<spiv> Heh.
<spiv> $ baz help | head -1
<spiv>                         tla sub-commands
<kiko> are you guys getting spurious errors with favicon.ico or is it just us?
<BradB> yes, depends on the browser you're using
<BradB> e.g. with firefox, yes, with safari, no.
<kiko> why is that?
<BradB> i guess it's up to the browser to ask
<kiko_> I can't seem to understand your last remark. :)
<BradB> i guess it's up to the browser to ask...for favicon.ico.
<BradB> i'm not sure what rfc that belongs in.
<kiko> I mean, it only fails half the time :)
<BradB> oh
<BradB> i was noticing that firefox was requesting favicon.ico where safari didn't seem to be at all.
<lifeless> BradB: created my MS, not gonna be in an RFC
<kiko> by the way, also.
<kiko> lifeless, can a set of users share a revlib?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> not safely and reliably anyway.
<kiko> on our local net revlibs are going up to 10G..
<BradB> revlibs are nasty
<kiko> is there a way to purge them automatically and nicely?
<lifeless> thats returned by du ?
<kiko> yes
<lifeless> garh
<kiko> that's for all users.
<lifeless> summed together ?
<kiko> yes.
<lifeless> # of users ?
<kiko> 4.
<lifeless> so 2.5GB per user.
<kiko> right.
<lifeless> are they greey + sparse ?
<kiko> indeed, they are.
<kiko> greedy.
<lifeless> are they sparse ?
<kiko> and sparse. that was just my typo comment, sorry to be unclear.
<lifeless> np
<lifeless> http://wiki.gnuarch.org/moin.cgi/Controlling_20Home_20Directories_20With_20Arch
<lifeless> look for shrink_library
<kiko> I'll take a look, thanks.
<kiko> any caveats I should be aware of?
<lifeless> I haven't used it :)
<lifeless> oh, don't run it while running tla, things could get confused.
<lifeless> so put it in a 3am cron job or something.
* spiv has manually pruned his revlib in the past.
* daf has nuked his revlib in the past :)
<spiv> (Not much point having things like the "soyuz" category in there anymore...)
<spiv> Although most of the space was in launchpad revisions, so I removed most of the oldest ones.
<daf> lifeless: "Canonical Limited doesn't build these and cannot vouch that they are unadulterated" -- who does provide them and why aren't there official packages?
<lifeless> they build on commits to pqm.
<lifeless> except for the rpms (jamesh) and mac debs (justdave)
<daf> so "Some volunteers make binary packages available." is misleading?
<lifeless> as to when, well, when soyuz lets pqm upload a source package and get a mini repository automatically populated and build for linux ix86, amd64 & ppc, and rpms for the same.. then we will have official ones.
<lifeless> daf: no, not misleading
<BradB> lifeless: dude, by the way, what's with that pqm mail then?
<daf> well, I was misled by it :)
<lifeless> jamesh & justdave *are* volunteers, and I haven't audited, nor can, their build environments.
<lifeless> daf: chinstrap isn't a trusted machine either. I really *cannot* claim that those binaries are trustworthy.
<lifeless> so - I don't.
<lifeless> BradB: what do you mean ?
<daf> lifeless: hmmm
<BradB> [17:35]  	<BradB>	lifeless: 
<BradB> [17:35]  	<BradB>	SIG_ID kaawvOjzSnhm1MKkzIlT91hn4Tc 2004-11-03 1099520964
<BradB> [17:35]  	<BradB>	Command failed!
<BradB> [17:35]  	<BradB>	All lines of log output:
<BradB> [17:35]  	<BradB>	(that's it)
<daf> lifeless: to what degree is chinstrap not trusted?
<BradB> i have no idea what that means
<lifeless> oh, I thought you meant 'thats fixed' :)
<lifeless> daf: its not as secured, nor isolated, as the buildds.
<lifeless> BradB: can you forward the mail to me please?
<lifeless> actually, don't bother I know the problem.
<BradB> lifeless: sure, email?
<daf> lifeless: neither are most machines
<lifeless> daf: exactly my point
<BradB> lifeless: oh, ok :)
<lifeless> BradB: try again please
* BradB sends off another request
<daf> lifeless: I understand you're being cautious, but I suspect that warning may be scaring people off
#launchpad 2005-11-14
<jamesh> stub: bah.  seems like too many schema changes have been made since launchpad_staging was updated for my script to run :(
<stub> jamesh: ok
<stub> jamesh: I'm running kiko's branch. When he lands it to rocketfuel that shouldn't be a problem.
<stub> kiko: ^^^
<jamesh> okay.
<kiko> stub, it's in the queue
<kiko> carlos, want some comments on TranslationDiffs?
<kiko> a) there are no code changes to describe how to generate the diffpage
<kiko> b) you talk about word diffs, but we're really discussing intra-string diffs
<kiko> c) did you ask mpt on an idea to solve the second issue you point out?
<kiko> d) I think this code is going to be fast enough for it not to matter -- I think the main overhead we have is for db queries.
<kiko> that is all, but it is a very simple spec and it's good enough IMO
<Nafallo> fwiw, I'm getting timeout all the time on Launchpad today
<Nafallo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/muine/+pots/muine/sv/+translate
<Nafallo> are you guys stresstesting the database or something? :-P
<siretart> hey launchpad folks
<siretart> hey, is it possible to edit the 'status notes (optional)' via EmailInterface? if yes, how?
<siretart> is there any filtering on bugs available in malone yet? 
<siretart> e.g. I wannt all bugs assigned to group 'motu' with status 'pending upload'
* ..[topic/#launchpad:ddaa] : It's wednesday. Launchpad crew is at UBZ, Montreal, Canada.
<sabdfl> carlos: ping
<kiko_12> elmo, here we go:
<kiko_12> 03:24:35 DEBUG   Running dpkg-source -sn -x /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/clearlooks/clearlooks_0.6.2-1~hoary1.dsc
<kiko_12> 03:24:36 DEBUG   > dpkg-source: failure: cannot read /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/clearlooks/clearlooks_0.6.2.orig.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<kiko_12> 03:24:36 DEBUG   > RETURNED: 2
<kiko_12> 03:24:47 DEBUG   Running dpkg-source -sn -x /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tla/tla_1.3.3-2~hoary1.dsc
<kiko_12> 03:24:47 DEBUG   > dpkg-source: failure: cannot read /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tla/tla_1.3.3.orig.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<kiko_12> 03:24:47 DEBUG   > RETURNED: 2
<kiko_12> 03:24:38 DEBUG   Running dpkg-source -sn -x /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk-sharp2-unstable/gtk-sharp2-unstable_1.9.5-1ubuntu2~hoary1.dsc
<kiko_12> 03:24:38 DEBUG   > dpkg-source: failure: cannot read /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk-sharp2-unstable/gtk-sharp2-unstable_1.9.5.orig.tar.gz: No such file
<kiko_12>  or directory
<kiko_12> 03:24:38 DEBUG   > RETURNED: 2
<kiko_12> 10:11:21 DEBUG   Running dpkg-source -sn -x /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/python-qt3/python-qt3_3.14.1-2ubuntu2.dsc
<kiko_12> 10:11:22 DEBUG   > dpkg-source: failure: cannot read /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/python-qt3/python-qt3_3.14.1.orig.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<kiko_12> 10:11:22 DEBUG   > RETURNED: 2
<kiko_12> elmo, that's all.
<elmo> kiko_12: apparently it only  came in at 6:55 this morning - I have no idea how it missed the two manual syncs I did yesterday evening
<elmo> (6:55 local to the DC)
<elmo> in any event the symlinks are there now, at least for gtk-sharp and clearlooks, and probably tla.  I'll fix the python-qt3 case now
<kiko_12> elmo, weird indeed, but cool
<kiko_12> okay, let me know when they are done and I'll do a re-run
<sabdfl> salgado: ping
<salgado> sabdfl, pong
<sabdfl> salgado: do you have a spec in place for that team member proposal deletion?
<sabdfl> please have one in place by the time i catch up with you
<sabdfl> salgado: also, do you plan to finish LaunchpadRolloutProcedures this week?
<salgado> sabdfl, I'm finishing the team member deletion one right now. should I get it through SteveA first?
<salgado> sabdfl, we created the LaunchpadReadOnly while discussing the LaunchpadRolloutProcedures. I need to talk with stub and then I think I should be able to get it ready for review today
<sabdfl> SteveA: ping
<sabdfl> salgado: yes, please get the deletion spec reviewed by stevea, then bring it to me in your session
<kiko_12> elmo, yo?
<elmo> kiko_12: ?
<kiko_12> cprov, spec-ping?
<kiko_12> elmo, are we okay to run gina?
<elmo> kiko_12: no, I'm still working on the symlink problem
<cprov> kiko_12: putz ... new nick 
<kiko_12> elmo, okie, thanks.
<cprov> kiko_12: https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+spec/distro-admin-perms
<kiko_12> carlos, did you get my feedback from yesterday?
<cprov> kiko_12: https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+spec/pushbutton-cd-building
<cprov> kiko_12: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-buildd/+spec/installer-rebuild
<cprov> kiko_12: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-buildd/+spec/install-cd-image-generation
<carlos> kiko_12, yes, I need to apply it. Thank you
<kiko_12> carlos, wonderful, cheers.
<salgado> SteveA, ping
<cprov> kiko_12: schedule for DistroReleaseFlavours, DerivationAdminUserInterface and Overview and PopulatingPackagingRecords are urgent.
<kiko_12> mmmm ok
<cprov> kiko_12: thank you.
<kiko_12> cprov, are you not assigned to these specs?
<cprov> kiko_12: not yet, assign me if you want 
<sabdfl> kiko_12, Kinnison, bradb_: subscription consolidation is deferred till dapper+1
<sabdfl> the rationale: to do it properly requires a huge amount of work, for undefined benefits.
<sabdfl> i am making the irc notification ("dilys on rails") spec essential, so lets focus attention on a simple, straightforward implementation of that
<sabdfl> please ack
<kiko_12> I still think Steve should design either infrastructure or pattern to make subscriptions implementable in a standard way -- but it's not a massive work and can be done post-UBZ now that we have done a good discussion of requirements and possible models.
<kiko_12> but okay
<sabdfl> kiko_12: it really is a huge chunk
<sabdfl> it requires a retooling of our object model, so that each kind of object knows where it sends events
<sabdfl> and classes can then query one another to know what events they might get sent
<sabdfl> so you can look at a Distribution *class* and it can tell you what kinds of events it gets from a *SourcePackage*
<sabdfl> and what from a DistroReleaseBinaryPackageRelease
<sabdfl> when that's all in place, we can support anybody subscribing to any set of things they like
<sabdfl> till then, we can only do custom hardcoded hacks
<sabdfl> which should be fine for the very basics
<kiko_12> I am suggesting standardizing the hack, just that
<sabdfl> in other words, we have to push back on some of the distro team requirements ("i'd like to see new bugs on main") in the short term
<sabdfl> kiko_12: that's very deep zope fu
<sabdfl> think of how long it took to get the menu system in place
<sabdfl> and that's lightweight by comparison
<kiko_12> the main delay for menus was clarifying requirements
<sabdfl> and this will have far more complex requirements
<kiko_12> however, requirements are not entirely clear for this either
<kiko_12> yeah
<sabdfl> the menu's requirements have changed very little since Zermatt (!), and the only changes were simplifications
<sabdfl> not additional requirements
<kiko_12> that's not how I recall it :)
<salgado> stub, is it possible that something went wrong in the rollout? https://staging.ubuntu.com/people/salgado/+reportedbugs is broken in staging, but not in rocketfuel
<salgado> s/rollout/rollout of staging/
<stub> salgado: Staging is currently running one of Kikos branches, not head. So probably, yes.
<salgado> oh, okay
* Kinnison makes very rude noises about doctest format
<elmo> kiko_12: ok, you should be good to go now
<elmo> sorry, took a while to confirm it was in fact only that one last missing orig.tar.gz symlink
<elmo> stub: balleny has postgresql-8.0 now; I'm resyncing /home/pqm tho, so don't do anything in there you don'twant overwritten
<stub> elmo: Ta
<kiko_12> elmo, rock-n-roll I owe you a choc-chipper
<kiko_12> stub, can you run breezy and hoary-backports again? just those two will be speedy, otherwise, the whole thing
<kiko_12> no need to delete anything
<bradb_> sabdfl: right, saw your message about subscription consolidation + DoR.
<Nafallo> kiko_12: ehm, are you a respawned copy of kiko or something? :-)
<kiko_12> Nafallo, no, I am the new and improved kiko v12.0
<Nafallo> kiko_12: ah, how does it feel to die? :-)
<kiko_12> I can't remember
<kiko_12> niemeyer, you have a new spec and a new spec assignment. essential. kthxbye
<Nafallo> :-)
<stub> elmo: Is it fine to chown -R postgres:postgres /etc/postgresql on balleny? I need to rebuild this postgres funky cluster thing which involves deleting and recreating the existing configs.
<stub> elmo: Or I can get you to run the relevant pgclustercreate commands as root
<elmo> stub: chowned - do you need anything done with postgresql-common ?
<stub> elmo: I havn't the foggiest yet ;)
<elmo> k
<stub> Bah. I can't drive these new tools. I'll grab pitti when I'm finished here.
<salgado> SteveA, ping, ping
<kiko_12> salgado, he's a bit busy, can I help you?
<salgado> kiko_12, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/InactiveMembershipDeletion
<kiko_12> salgado, can it be with me or stub, I wonder? 
<kiko_12> SteveA's more than a bit overloaded
<salgado> yes, I guess so
<kiko_12> okay, I need to talk to bradb_ and then I'll be over
<salgado> kiko_12, great. ta
<salgado> kiko_12, have you looked at that spec already?
<kiko_12> yes, a bit.
<stub> lifeless: 8.0 is setup btw
<lifeless> stub: thanks
<siretart> https://launchpad.net/sprints/instant/+workload gives me a lp system error
<\sh> sabdfl / BjornT :  thx for the really nice email interface to malone 
<sabdfl> siretart: ah, bug. only happens when there are no specs approved for the sprint
<sabdfl> \sh: you're welcome :-)
<mdke> i think it is a bit of a shame not to import closed bugs to malone too
<mdke> because (1) people won't be able to reopen em easily and (2) they are useful for searching for bugs when looking for something which may have been fixed in the unstable version
<mdke> maybe there are good reasons not to import them that I can't see though
<sabdfl> mdke: not a bad idea. jamesh?
<jamesh> sabdfl: I'd need to make a few modifications to my import routines first (the main one is duplicate bug handling)
<bradb_> I asked mdz about that last night. He didn't think it was a big deal to not import closed bugs.
<jamesh> we should be able to import those bugs at a later date if they are important
<mdz> it's not important operationally, no
<mdz> they are useful data to have online, though, and we shouldn't throw them away
<jamesh> since the bug watch records that a bug has been imported
<mdz> so we should probably import them before we shut down bugzilla
<mdz> but it isn't a blocker for the transition to malone
<stub> salgado: Steve said you needed me. Please come and visit if so.
<jamesh> mdz: my understanding is that bugzilla would remain in read-only mode (possibly indefinitely)
<mdz> 8 clicks and 3 page loads to set the status of a bug...that's a blocker
<salgado> stub, that's true. where are you?
<mdz> jamesh: sure, but we certainly won't want to maintain it forever
<stub> salgado: The other room
<bradb_> We might as well import the closed bugs straight away then, IMHO.
<stub> salgado: The one with elmo's server in the cupboard
<jamesh> it probably won't be too much trouble to process the duplicates table afterwards
<jamesh> maybe look at the old Bazaar bugs too
<jordi> I hereby declare myself as a launchpad useless. As I can't do many of the stuff I should be able to.
* jordi goes talk to the bosses.
<uws> If I view the launchpad page of a team, and I click packages, the pages says: "<team name> developers is not currently recorded as the maintainer of any packages in the Launchpad system."   But when I view the product page, it says "Registrant: <team name>"    Is this a bug?
<uws> And if I click "change maintainer" on thr product page, it lists the correct team as "current maintainer"
<kiko_12> carlos, dude -- can you get your notes up on DistroTeamOneOnOne like nowish
<jamesh> uws: products aren't packages
<jamesh> uws: there should be some way to get a list of the maintained products, but there isn't one right now.
<jamesh> kiko_12: I made the changes you requested to https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/ValidatingSignOnlyGpgKeys
<carlos> kiko_12, uuppps, I have them on my laptop... will do it as soon as possible, sorry...
<uws> jamesh: Ok. Should I file a bug against rosetta?
<kiko_12> thanks carlos 
<kiko_12> jamesh, rock and roll
<jamesh> uws: the bug should be filed against Launchpad, and the title should be something like "no way to get a list of maintained products"
<jamesh> I'm not sure if it has been reported already
<jamesh> uws: actually, don't file a bug: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1135
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1135: No obvious way to get from a person to what projects/products they're involved in Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1135
<uws> jamesh: excuse me, s/rosetta/launchpad/ slip of the finger
<uws> jamesh: Ok. will leave it
<uws> ugh, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3293 is annoying ;(
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3293: Edit buttons on other people's page should not be visisble Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3293
<\sh> who wrote ubugtu?
<bradb_> \sh: Seveas, I think
<\sh> Seveas: ping
<Seveas> pong
<Seveas> \sh, 
<\sh> Seveas: is it possible to have another instance of your bugbot to join ubuntu-motu?
<\sh> especially for universe-bugs?
<Seveas> I offered that, but there were some objections
<Seveas> it's currently in #ubutnu-desktop and here
<\sh> i wonder which objections...i'll query u 
<Seveas> So if the motu want him now, I'd be happy to make it join
<kiko_12> cprov, ping?
<cprov> kiko_12: pong
<kiko_12> cprov, are you planning on doing mirror management?
<cprov> kiko_12: sorting issues ... it's almost ready for review (2nd time)
<kiko_12> cprov, can you put up your notes for DistroOneOnOne?
<kiko_12> that is still missing and I really need it 
<cprov> kiko_12: DistroOneOnOne ? sorry ?
<cprov> kiko_12: what is the product target ? I really don't remember that one  
<kiko_12> cprov, wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DistroOneOnOne 
<kiko_12> cprov, what product target? mirror management?
<cprov> kiko_12: no, DistroOneOnOne
<cprov> kiko_12: DistroTeamOneOnOne ...
<\sh> sabdfl: to set a status of a bug to fixed with the malone mail interface...do i need the whole affects /products/bla status fixed? or do i only need to send a sign mail to <bugno>@bugs.launchpad.net and write status fixed ?
<kiko_12> \sh, you need the affects bla.
<\sh> gnarf...
<\sh> so i have to write something more
<cprov> kiko_12: notes commited in DistroTeamOneOnOne, sorry about the delay 
<\sh> kiko_12: more logical would  be to have only status fixed for this, because we have the bugno in the mail header :)
<\sh> imho
<sabdfl> \sh: what if that bug number affects upstream and the distro?
<sabdfl> which task are you saying is fixed?
<\sh> right..i need to think the other way around
<\sh> not the bugzilla way
<bradb_> \sh: A lot of people raised this concern during UBZ. I think we may be able to do better.
<bradb_> e.g. if there's one task, it's obvious which one to work on
<bradb_> if there's more than one task, it might be obvious which one to work on with a string shorter than "affects /some/url/path/thingy", as long as it's enough information for us to distinguish. if not, we can send a rejection email with the valid options.
<bradb_> It's not something I've thought about in great detail, just a possible path for us to explore to help the user out a little bit.
<\sh> actually siretart and I are writing a small tool, which is able to send as fast as possible a mail for "new bugs" for "updating bugs" and for closing bugs.
<\sh> whereas new bugs needs to have a sourcepackage or product assigned, an update or closed bug doesn't need normally
<\sh> but now...thinking again about this problem...a small xmlrpc solution looks much better for this 
<bradb_> \sh: Awesome. The other concern that a lot of people raised was GPG signing. IMHO, we may have jumped the gun on that one. Kamion pointed out that no spammer has *ever* managed to guess the debbugs syntax correctly, and I don't see any reason for us to think a spammer would be more likely to write a Malone newbug email.
<kiko_12> thanks cprov 
<\sh> bradb_: yeah..new bugs and gpg signing was my concern...it should be removed
<\sh> we wrote now a small utility to file merge bugs to malone from CLI...via email with gpg signing and LPID...which was now an 1h efford...
<\sh> and very quick and dirty
<bradb_> Cool. It's nice to see people starting to get creative in the way they use Malone.
<\sh> bradb_: u can thank scott, because MoM is not filing any bugs to malone...so we need to do it manually  :) 
<bradb_> ah :)
<\sh> but now I'm thinking about something like kbugbuster...to have a gui frontend tool for malone
<\sh> and for this we would need the ultimate xmlrpc or soap interface
<bradb_> Right. We've deprioritized XML-RPC for now, because we've got a lot of fundamental things to get right in the web UI first.
<bradb_> And, well, we really need to get Ubuntu main running Malone.
<\sh> yepp
<uwl> Hello All,  is somebody here?
<mdz> Kinnison: 22544 lp_impor  25   0 1718m 1.6g 4832 R 97.9 42.5  12:38.60 python
<mdz> ...
<Kinnison> finished dude
<Kinnison> that was death row
<Kinnison> it sucks
<Kinnison> I need to fix it
<mdz> Kinnison: comparison output in ~mdz/compare
<mdz> Kinnison: old versions in Sources
<spiv> Kinnison: http://twistedmatrix.com/users/spiv/countrefs.py may help with diagnosing what's eating memory.
<Kinnison> spiv: I know *exactly* what's eating memory
<Kinnison> sqlobject
<spiv> I've probably mentioned that before, now that I think about it.
<Kinnison> it's t3h_suxx0r
<spiv> Ah.
<spiv> Whee.
#launchpad 2005-11-15
<jamesh> I wonder if the newer versions of sqlobject are less bad?
<spiv> jamesh: Well they are certainly less bad.
<spiv> It's a question of whether they're less bad in a way that's specifically useful to Kinnison :)
<Kinnison> It's hard not to use ram when you have 400,000 live objects
<Kinnison> at least
<jamesh> that's a lot of objects
<Kinnison> welcome to the joys of the archive] '
<Kinnison> s'..$//
<Kinnison> s@'@/@
<jamesh> they're all needed for each transaction?
<Kinnison> No, they're all needed in the final transaction (death row) which it invokes last
<Kinnison> magic eh :-)
<jordi> ls
<womble> So is there sensible documentation on what Launchpad products are, what they do, and how they relate to individual packages?
<bradb_> womble: Unfortunately not (yet).
<womble> bradb_: So should I just play with it and see what happens, and probably make a mess, or ask somebody to give me some idea here?
<bradb_> womble: Well, as developers, we should assume that most people won't even bother to ask (afterall, they shouldn't have to.) Play with it. If you make a mess, we'll learn from it.
<sivang> womble: if you make a mess, make sure to open a bug report about it :)
<womble> bradb_, sivang: OK then.  I'll come back in a couple of minutes when there's a puddle... <grin>
<bradb_> :)
<womble> Uhm, why can't I specify an Arch archive as upstream for my product?
<ddaa> womble: because nobody had bothered to implement import from arch to arch.
<ddaa> because arch is such a small fraction of the upstreams...
<womble> ddaa: I would have thought that would have been a fairly trivial task -- it's just making a branch, after all...
<ddaa> sometime in the next months, you'll be able to specify an existing bzr branch though, because we're making this whole import proposition much more sane
<ddaa> but I think arch->bzr import in launchpad will likely stay within the cracks
<ddaa> womble: sure it would have been.
<ddaa> it's just that we were all kind of busy on other things, like importing hundred of cvs mainlines nobody really care about.
<womble> Is the launchpad code freely available yet for other people to hack on?
<ddaa> nope
<womble> So I can't even scratch my own itch?
<ddaa> well... if it itches hard enough, you can probably ask to sign a NDA and try to fix it...
<ddaa> but anyway, this whole import and branch thing is undergoing a major transition at the moment and for the next month or so.
<ddaa> Then we will be all in bzr.
<ddaa> and then it will be easy for you to associate an existing branch to a series.
<ddaa> at least, a bzr branch.
<ddaa> womble: does that make sense?
<womble> NDA?  I'm sorry, wasn't there some mention of "freedom" surrounding all this?  Why not just call it "shared source" and be done with it?
<jamesh> womble: the Launchpad code has not been distributed yet.
<ddaa> launchpad code is evil and closed at the moment, sorry
<womble> jamesh: I kinda picked that up already.
<womble> ddaa: Not evil.  I never said that.  It just saddens me that a core component of a great distro which actively promotes Free Software isn't.
<ddaa> will be released as free-as-in-speech when the social network around it is strong enough that for people to run their own would not be a fragmentation problem.
<womble> I'm getting BitKeeper flashbacks, just without Larry's temper-tantrums...
<ddaa> The business model surrounding launchpad is about being a social hub. It would be harmful to release half-done code and have it cause community fragmentation.
<ddaa> and it would decrease its usefulness to the libre software devels using it.
<ddaa> so... it's an annoying compromise, but I think it's valid and necessary.
<ddaa> womble: is that making sense to you?
<jamesh> womble: for certain features, Launchpad would be less useful if there were multiple instances
<womble> ddaa: It makes sense, from a cynical-worldview perspective.  It's sad (though probably necessary) that people treat each other that way, though.
<womble> "Be the change you wish to see in the world" is a nice, albeit naive, philosophy.
<ddaa> I do not see that as cynical. When you release something as libre software you explicitly give people the permission to run away with it.
<womble> ddaa: Right, and you also think well enough of them that you trust them not to do stupid things (like unnecessarily fork it)
<womble> It's a trust thing. 
<jamesh> womble: Mark has said on multiple occasions that the source code will be released
<womble> jamesh: And?
<jamesh> I've got no reason to doubt him.
<womble> jamesh: Neither do I.
<ddaa> womble: Giving people explicit permission to do something and expecting them not to do it seems like a weird concept to me.
<womble> ddaa: Not expecting.  Trusting that they will (at least) consider the consequences of their actions before they act.
<ddaa> In most projects, what holds the branches toghether are economic incentives. Sometimes the priorities of different people diverge, and whether the previous gatekeeper likes it or not, a fork happens. That's what freedom is about.
<ddaa> Expecting people to be well behaved, in your own definition, is much less a robust proposition than expecting them to do what gives them their best bang for buck.
<ddaa> Especially because their definition of "well behaved" may be different than yours.
<womble> ddaa: Right -- enlightened self-interest.  I don't see why this same effect won't hold the launchpad user and developer community together.
<ddaa> I can imagine a few reasons.
<ddaa> Some people actively hate Canonical and will do their best to harm it if they can.
<womble> ddaa: Some people (some of the same people) actively hate Debian, too.
<ddaa> What is your point about Debian?
<womble> ddaa: You're saying that some people hate Canonical, and if Launchpad were Libre they would use it against Canonical.  I'm saying that people hate Debian, too, and I haven't seen any use of the Debian BTS against Debian lately.  Do you honestly think that asuffield setting up antilaunchpad.net is going to kill Canonical?
<womble> Launchpad's value is in it's data, not it's code, to my way of thinking (that may be due to a misunderstanding about what Launchpad is supposed to be, though).
<ddaa> Right, my point was not very valid. Here's another one:
<ddaa> Imagine we release the code in the current status. We know that many many things need to be improved, and we will fix them. But we will do it the long way around because their a very broad underlying vision.
<ddaa> It would be viable for people to set up their own service using the code and focus on best short term improvements, without caring about the bigger picture.
<womble> ddaa: This is sounding like a shallow baz 1.x allegory
<ddaa> hu?
<womble> ddaa: You're sounding *very* much like Tom Lord a few weeks ago
<ddaa> Haaa.
<ddaa> Sure.
<ddaa> Except Tom released his code as a GNU project and expected people to fit his definition of "well behaved" and comply with his vision.
<ddaa> Which does not seem to have worked very well.
<womble> ddaa: Right.  So you're saying that what Tom says Canonical did with Arch is why you're not releasing Launchpad.  Doesn't that kind of validate Tom's accusations?
<ddaa> I do not see how you connect that with "what Tom says Canonical did with Arch".
<ddaa> Bazaar is GPLed code.
<ddaa> womble: actually, Tom stopped releasing any code at all for a while, and repeatedly.
<ddaa> Which was being a very big problem even for internal developers.
<womble> ddaa: Tom says that Canonical took his code, wrung it for short-term gain, and screwed him over.  (Which the licence permitted, but he still thinks was rather unfair).  Now you're saying that *if* Launchpad was released, that someone would do that to Launchpad.  I think that Tom's lack of releases was the reason for Arch forking, not Evil Canonical, but unless you're all planning on having a hissy fit and walking away for a couple of
<womble>  months, I'm not sure how some Evil Entity would pull a "Tom's Arch History" on Launchpad even if it was GPL'd.
<ddaa> I'm not saying that "if Lanuchpad was release, then people would start other instances and harm the project"
<ddaa> I'm saying that's a possibility, and a risk Canonical's investor does not want to take.
<womble> "It would be viable for people to set up their own service using the code and focus on best short term improvements, without caring about the bigger picture."
<ddaa> Right, that's saying "it would viable", not "people would"
<ddaa> But I think you have valid point, on the essence of the issue.
<womble> Right.  So it's down to a risk analysis, it's Mark's money therefore it's his call.  I'm fine with that, as far as it goes.
<ddaa> I'm personally determined to push for the cvs conversion code to be released in a few months.
<womble> But it's then disingenuous to be talking "all about the freedom" when there *are* other issues that have to be considered, which don't get much airplay out there in the wider world.
<ddaa> Ubuntu is all about the freedom.
<womble> ddaa: And yet, the software which Ubuntu is all centred around isn't Free.  Can you see my cognative dissonance?
<ddaa> Absolutely.
<ddaa> Cannot say much more that we all trust that this only a temporary situation.
<\sh> womble: well..most of the OSS software is centered around non free software..it's named sourceforge...
<ddaa> \sh: and I absolutely despise this situation.
<womble> ddaa: You're the first person to admit in public that it's weird, that I've seen.
<womble> \sh: And it shits me to tears.
<jamesh> lots of people find the SF situation weird
<\sh> well
<\sh> it's a tool
<jamesh> e.g. the gforge developers ...
<\sh> I have to buy a screwdriver which is also not free
<ddaa> jamesh: you mean savannah, gnat or some other fork thereof?
<jamesh> yeah.
<ddaa> womble: the gforge situation is a good illustration of how things can go wrong.
<womble> \sh: You're free to make your own screwdriver.  But any analogy between software and physical items goes awry pretty quickly, due to the different fundamental nature of the beast.
<womble> ddaa: So's bugzilla.
<ddaa> womble: bugzilla is project centric
<ddaa> it's not a social software, it's a project management tool
<jamesh> womble: the rosetta is one of the areas where multiple instances reduce the value
<\sh> womble: if I make my own free screwdriver...I think I'll violate someones patent or whatever 
<ddaa> launchpad aims at being a social software.
<womble> jamesh: Beyond "it's a translation tool", I don't really know what rosetta does, so I can't really comment deeply.
<jamesh> womble: multiple instances would result in duplication of work, and reduce the opportunity to present translations made by others
<womble> \sh: And that's different to software how, exactly?
<mdke_> imagine if everyone had a launchpad... it would defeat the purpose
<\sh> womble: using a screwdriver doesn't violate someones patents
<\sh> womble: so I can pay for it, or get it as present...and can use it for free.
<ddaa> guys, don't dogpile on womble
<womble> jamesh: Surely whoever's running the rosetta should be feeding the translations to the project whose software they're translating?
<womble> \sh: You could.  US Patent 666666666: "Method for affixing a toilet roll holder to a wall"
<ddaa> womble: rosetta is about sharing translations across projects
<womble> ddaa: Common translations for common strings between Mozilla and Konqueror, or common packages between Ubuntu and RedHat?
<\sh> womble: yeah..waiting for it...
<jamesh> womble: see https://launchpad.net/legal <- share translations between products
<womble> mdke_: Imagine if everyone had an Internet.  It would defeat the purpose.
<ddaa> womble: both
<womble> jamesh: That page doesn't really explain the "share translations between products", though
<jamesh> womble: yes it does.
<jamesh> "In addition, the translator grants to Canonical Ltd the right to publish the translation and use the translation in other software packages under their license."
<ddaa> when the SuSe guys will be using launchpad to build their distro, Canonical will be very happy to see them reuse Ubuntu's work, as Ubuntu will be able to do the same.
<mdke_> womble, internet and launchpad have different purposes, so that analogy can't work
<ddaa> that will just make two better distros
<womble> ddaa: I always figured that translations would naturally end up living with the strings they were translations of
<womble> jamesh: That sentence is incomprehensible to me, sorry.  I think I need more context.
<ddaa> womble: many strings are shared accross applications and have standard translations.
<\sh> ddaa: so..if suse wants to use ubuntus work...why not..they'll tell the world: What We Were Producing Was Crap, Now We Are Using Better Crack
<jamesh> womble: it is in the context of the page I pointed you at.  There are two short paragraphs about Rosetta
<\sh> but everybody is free to use launchpad or not...
<womble> mdke_: Both are, as I understand it, both tools for bringing people together, "Social Software" if you will.
<ddaa> Sure, and they'll sell it as Novell Linux brand or whatever with a big fat support contract and we will all be happy.
<jamesh> womble: it means that if you use rosetta to translate the string "File" in nautilus, Canonical can release that translation for Firefox under Firefox's license
<mdke> womble, although I don't agree with that analysis, in any event launchpad won't bring people together if everyone has their own version.
<womble> jamesh: So rosetta is designed to be just a giant "pool of translated strings", then?
<mdke> that's right
<jamesh> womble: that's one way to think of it
<mdke> with some subtleties
<jamesh> it is a little more structured than that
<womble> mdke: Just like the Internet won't bring people together if everyone has their own version.
<ddaa> mdke: womble points it would be unlikely to happen even if launchpad code were released..
<mdke> ddaa, why not?
<womble> jamesh: Certainly more structured, but it seems like that's the general idea.
<womble> mdke: Because it is hoped that people will be intelligent enough to note that it's better to share their communications and benefit than to wall themselves off and get nothing.
<mdke> they don't get nothing, they get something they can use and control
<ddaa> mdke: because canonical puts enough work in it to make it acceptable for users to wait and suffer until the cathedral is finished.
<mdke> they just get less than they would if they shared
<ddaa> dumping a bit of IRL talk with spiv here:
<womble> Or they give up control for the greater good.  All you have to do is ensure that their self-interest aligns with the common good.
<ddaa> "In some ways, it would be worse to release the code under a non-free (shared source) license than not releasing it at all"
<mdke> i don't think it is aligned
<spiv> That's perhaps just me being cynical about what upsets people :)
<ddaa> I do see how it would produce more PR damage.
<jordi> ddaa: agreedf
<jordi> -f
<ddaa> it's harder to gang up people around a non-event
<mdke> so who saw the sounder post about Apply trademarking "rosetta"?
<womble> mdke: The value of Launchpad is it's data.  Your own walled launchpad will not have that data.  Therefore your launchpad has very little value.
<mdke> womble, i think its value in a "walled" situation is already proven by its success for Ubuntu
<ddaa> womble: the point is that the people running their instance may not care about that.
<mdke> sure it has more value in an unwalled situation
<mdke> but people would not sacrifice control for that extra value, IMHO
<mdke> Apply/Apple
<ddaa> some people would
<mdke> anyway, they can do that without the code being released
<womble> mdke: If they won't sacrifice that control, then Launchpad *really* should never be openly released.
<womble> The better solution might be to ensure that different Launchpad instances can share data between them using openly publicised formats.
<womble> You get control, *and* general value.  Win-win!
<mdke> heh
<mdke> that is not very different from a single instance, with control between the products
<ddaa> womble: this as been specced about.
<jamesh> womble: before the internet reached critical mass, there were a lot of private networks
<womble> mdke: It's totally different.  The "control" you talk about is fictitious.
<jamesh> womble: once Launchpad does, then the code will likely be released
<mdke> womble, no, it exists already in Launchpad. Take rosetta, the translations are not just automatically shared, you have control about whether to use translations from another part of the pool
<womble> jamesh: Indeed there were.  And then people saw that they could get better value by sharing, and we have the Internet.
<jamesh> (note that I am just speculating about this though)
<mdke> so the Rosetta trademark? is that going to be a problem?
<womble> Anyway people, this has been entertaining and enlightening, but I should rack up some billable hours for the day.  Thanks for the chat.
<mdke> bye womble 
<ddaa> spiv: do you know what shortlist is?
<spiv> ddaa: Yeah; it's like list, but warns if the list is longer than some threshold.
<spiv> It's for dealing with result sets from the database that you assume won't be big, so you aren't concerned by the performance.  If that assumption ever breaks, we'll find out :)
<ddaa> SteveA: need to talk to you about your suggested use of shortlist
<sistpoty> I've got a quick question to malone's email interface: can i see somehow if it did accept a mail from me?
<\sh> sistpoty: it sends an email back to you
<\sh> sistpoty: if not...check your mail.log
<sistpoty> hm... the maillog said the mail was sent. but it doesn't seem to be accepted though
<sistpoty> (got no mail back)
<\sh> sistpoty: did u send the mail with the email addr in your lp account?
<sistpoty> erm... no. i used sistpoty@ubuntu.com
<\sh> hmmm...
<\sh> put this email address in your lp account..try then
<sistpoty> will do... thx
<sistpoty> ' \sh: it worked :) thx
<\sh> sistpoty: hehe...and I don't really know the magic behind launchpad :)
<sistpoty> hehe
<\sh> .oO(too much of zope in there..nothing for an old php dev)
<sivang> Morning all , althugh you are in Montreal time
<siretart> morning folks
<sivang> morning siretart 
<siretart> hey sivang 
<highvoltage> hi. my @ubuntu.com e-mail address forwards to the account i registered with, how do i change the destination e-mail address?
<Nafallo> highvoltage: change the preferred e-mailaddress on launchpad :-)
<Nafallo> highvoltage: ...and wait for the cron-script to run ;-)
<highvoltage> ah, ok. i think i just need to wait for the cron-script to run :)
<highvoltage> is that when karma usually goes up?
<marco> sorry, Could you help me to test a web site?    I'm from China. This site interdiction except china. http://chelseasoccerschoolhk.china.com/   Thanks a lot.
<matsubara> good morning
<sivang> morning matsubara !
<gneuman> mornig all
<Nafallo> kiko_12: ping
<Nafallo> kiko_12: could you add "editbugs" on my bugzilla account when you're back? thanks :-)
<kiko_12> Nafallo, what's your account name
<Nafallo> kiko: nafallo@magicalforest.se
<sivang> hey kiko , how's montreal?
<kiko> sivang, it's as cold as you left it
<sivang> kiko: hehe
<Nafallo> kiko: found me? :-)
<kiko> getting there
<Nafallo> :-)
<highvoltage> hi. https://launchpad.net/specs shows the top10 specs. where can I find/search all the specs?
<spiv> highvoltage: https://launchpad.net/sprints/ubz for the UBZ specs.
<highvoltage> spiv: thank you
<spiv> Alternatively, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+specs for the specs about launchpad across all meetings (which currently means just UBZ...)
<salgado> kiko, ping
<jordi> this is terrible
<kiko> salgado, pong
<salgado> kiko, can you have a look at https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/ProperSignUpWorkflow ?
<highvoltage> which keyserver should i use to upload a gpg key for launchpad?
<jamesh> highvoltage: anything on subkeys.pgp.net should do
<jamesh> highvoltage: wait a while after uploading though, so that the key propagates
<fabbione> highvoltage: you can also use keyserver.ubuntu.com :)
<highvoltage> i tried keyserver.ubuntu.com, and gpg said it's a read-only server.
<fabbione> it can't be
<highvoltage> to be exact:
<highvoltage> gpgkeys: this keyserver type only supports key retrieval
<fabbione> meh
<highvoltage> it could be that i'm just being a bit dumb, this is the right command, right?
<highvoltage> gpg --keyserver http://keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key 9CCAE9F1
<fabbione> nope
<fabbione> you are using the wrong command
<fabbione> remove http://
<highvoltage> fabbione: thank you, that worked.
<fabbione> np
<jamesh> new import of open b.u.c bugs at https://staging.ubuntu.com/malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla
<kiko> rock on jamesh 
<spiv> https://staging.ubuntu.com/malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla/+index?display-all-watches=1 times out ;)
<highvoltage> can the launchpad groups work as a substitute for mailman?
<highvoltage> for instance, can i send a mail to edubuntu-doc@somewhere and it will go to all the members in the edubuntu doc team?
<fabbione> highvoltage: i think that depends what's the contact point for team foo
<highvoltage> it's set blank at the moment.
<salgado> highvoltage, no, it's not possible to do that. 
<salgado> notifications sent by launchpad itself to that team will go to that team's contact address (if there's one) or to each of the team's members
<highvoltage> ok. that makes sense.
<jamesh> spiv: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/4120 <- an idea to make it easier to find out what Launchpad bug(s) corresponds to a remote bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4120: Provide a way to find all Launchpad bugs watching a particular remote bug Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/4120
<carlos> SteveA, please, ping me back when you have some time to talk. I'm having a permissions problem with Zope
<highvoltage> if i translate something in hoary, will those translations make it into breezy?
<siretart> salgado: around?
<mdke> highvoltage, they will appear as suggestions iirc, but you can translate dapper now...
<salgado> siretart, yep
<highvoltage> cool.
<siretart> salgado: dholbach sent me to you for discussing something I plan to make with malone
<siretart> salgado: we (better I) want to create several small team in lp to assign bugs to
<siretart> salgado: for grouping of bugs/workload
<siretart> salgado: this may result in some 'dead groups' with very few members and no activity. do you see any problems with this?
<siretart> hm. why does lp give me a nice errormessage "Sorry, Launchpad took too long to process your request." when I try to assign a bug to such a team?
<salgado> siretart, I don't think these teams can cause any problems, no
<salgado> siretart, about the error message, it might be because launchpad is going down (might be gone already) for an update
<siretart> okay
<siretart> salgado: what happens with the assigned bugs of a team when I delete that team?
<siretart> I'd like to be able to specify a team or person which these bugs should be assigned to
<salgado> siretart, right now you can't delete a team
<siretart> oh. interesting
<siretart> is it possible to 'mass reassign' bugs?
<salgado> and you'd need to re-assign all bugs manually, because there's no way to do so for all bugs assigned to someone/some team
<salgado> but I guess this is probably good to have at some point
<salgado> siretart, could you file a bug on that?
<siretart> salgado: for what exactly?
<salgado> the mass reassignment
<siretart> salgado: mass reassigning or deletion of teams?
<siretart> okay
<kiko> heya siretart 
<salgado> the deletion can only come after we have the mass reassignment of everything, unfortunately
<siretart> salgado: what happens if I use the email interface and CC: all affected bugnos?
<siretart> huhu kiko! :)
<kiko> how goes it
<siretart> fine. I'm recovering slowly from my jetlag
<siretart> and am exploiting the lp email interface for fun and creation of many new bugs ;)
<siretart> how's the 2nd week of ubz?
<salgado> siretart, that may or may not work, because you need to specify the target (affects /products/launchpad, for instance) when assigning a bugtask. and that target may not be the same for all the tasks you're trying to assign
<salgado> you'd need some extra care, AFAICT. but maybe that wouldn't work at all. 
<salgado> I'm not sure
<siretart> so leaving out the affects statement and just supply as assignee command would not work?
<siretart> we really need that functionality to get an overview about our workload
<siretart> we as in ubuntu motus
<stub> carlos: What table are translations stored in again?
<salgado> siretart, we always assign bugtasks (and not bugs) to people. this means you need to specify which bugtask of a given bug you want to assign
<stub> Found it
<carlos> stub, POTranslation
<carlos> ok
<siretart> salgado: I dont get the difference between a bugtask and a bug. could you please explain that to me?
<kiko> siretart, a task is a work item open for a bug -- a work item in a certain package, distribution or upstream.
<salgado> what kiko said
<siretart> I see
<salgado> siretart, the problem comes when we have multiple tasks for the same bug
<salgado> in that case you'd need to specify which task you want to assign
<siretart> so a bug can be assigned to several source package, for example. or a sourcepackage and a distro and a product, right?
<salgado> I'm not sure assigned is the right word, but yes, you can say that a bug exists in any (or all) of these
<siretart> okay. lets say I have several bugs to the distribution 'dapper' assigned to the team 'ubuntu-dev'. Now I want a set of that bugs reassigned to a new team, called 'motumergers'.
<siretart> wouldn't a line 'affects /distros/ubuntu' be sufficient to specify the bugtasks?
<BjornT> siretart: yes it would
<salgado> BjornT, should it be /distros/ubuntu/dapper or just /distros/ubuntu?
<BjornT> salgado: yeah, it depends on what siretart meant with "the distribution 'dapper'". currently most of our bugs are on a distribution, not on a specific distribution release
<salgado> right
<siretart> BjornT is right, all the bugs I need are assigned to 'ubuntu'. 
* siretart finds it highly unobvious how to file a bug on malone itself!
<spiv> siretart: that must be because malone is perfect ;)
<siretart> spiv: ;)
<Nafallo> hehe
<siretart> serious. I don't find a link or way to file a bug on malone
<siretart> can someone give a little help?
<spiv> siretart: 
<Nafallo> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+filebug
<spiv> Sure... from the malone front page, enter malone into "Jump to bugs in product:", then click "Report a bug".  Which takes you to the URL Nafallo gives.
<spiv> (you can also do it by searching for malone from the launchpad front page and using the "Bugs" facet of the product page)
<siretart> argl
<siretart> spiv: thanks, I didn't see that 'Report a bug link'. Now I got it. thank you all!
<spiv> siretart: Can you think of a better spot for it, so that you would have seen it?
<siretart> salgado: I filed a bug https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/4153
<spiv> Or maybe bradb_ already has a plan for this...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4153: Reassignment of bugs Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/4153
<siretart> ah. there it goes :)
<sivang> spiv: Hey Andrew, do you know if Martin Pool is still there?
<spiv> sivang: I think he's around somewhere... he's not in this particular room, though.
<siretart> can we have this bot to report bugs for motus in #ubuntu-motu?
<bradb_> Hm, maybe I should do some user testing on reporting bugs on Malone itself
<spiv> siretart: It doesn't report, it just watches for bug mentions on the channel.
<spiv> siretart: So when you mentioned bug 4153, it spat out the summary.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4153: Reassignment of bugs Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/4153
<spiv> See ;)
<siretart> ah. I see :)
<Nafallo> siretart: \sh already talked to Seveas about that I think :-).
<salgado> siretart, thanks dude
<Nafallo> better ask one of them :-)
<siretart> salgado: with pleasure :)
<Nafallo> morning lamont :-)
<Seveas> siretart, hmm, last time I asked in there no one wanted him ;)
<Seveas> (bit after two requests: i'll put the bot in there and see what happens)
<Nafallo> Seveas: yay! :-)
<lamont> morning Nafallo 
<siretart> Seveas: I thought it would be notified about newly created bugs. but reporting about existing bugs is nice, too
<jordi> kiko: get prepared for a good run
<kiko> what did I do
<kiko> to deserve this
<jordi> running under the snow man
<jordi> the best we can get today
<kiko> wtf
<kiko> is it snowing jordi?
<jordi> it will be soonish
<jordi> according to all weather websties
<kiko> rock and roll
<jordi> it was snowith briefly during lunch they say
<jordi> snowing anyway
<jordi> damn I can't type anymore and it's not even 5PM
<sistpoty> hi... i just heard in -devel, that filing bugs in malone will send mail to DDs
<sistpoty> can this be overriden somehow, because we are using malone currently to track the merges
<jordi> kiko http://www.weather.com/activities/travel/businesstraveler/weather/fcst-hrly.html?locid=CAXX0301&from=36hr_topnav_business
<siretart> this is critical to us, because we dont want to spam the DD's for our merging stuff in ubuntu!
<Nafallo> s/DDs/Maintainers/ which in Ubuntu packages most often are DDs
<\sh> for it's completly wrong, when I file a bug against /distros/ubuntu/<srcpackagename> that the debian maintainer will get a bug mail as well, because the people file bugs against the distro and not against the debian package...which is ubuntu upstream 
<\sh> well..s/for/for me/
<siretart> we really need a confirmation for this behavior
<kiko> sistpoty, siretart: this is no longer true, and it only happened for a few cases because it was a freak database table left filled out
<kiko> we fixed this earlier today
<kiko> so apologies to whoever was affected
<siretart> Keybuk: did you read that?
<sistpoty> thx kiko... that really helps us :)
<\sh> kiko: *hug* 
<kiko> sistpoty, we're going to fix this properly in the very near future, thanks to bradb_'s new plan for bug people
<kiko> read all about it
<siretart> kiko: thanks man!
<siretart> kiko: where can I read about bradb's new plan?
<kiko> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugPeople
<sistpoty> kiko: once I have the time, I will do... thx very much!
<kiko> and the two links linked from there
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> I like that specname ;-)
<carlos> kiko, DistroTeamOneOnOne updated
<kiko> thanks carlos 
<carlos> kiko, I will improve the text later, but at least you have there all the input we got
<kiko> that's fine
<salgado> spiv, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2606 <= this might be related to that problem we found the other day
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2606: I encountered a difference between flush_database_updates() and transaction.commit() that surprised me Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2606
<salgado> stub, what revision you used for the rollout?
<spiv> salgado: Hmm, yeah that appears to be the same issue.
* lamont has a stupid baz question and is too lazy to go into #arch...
<lamont> how do I make a branch never accept commits again?  just lock it, or what?
<lamont> ddaa, lifeless  ^^^
<Kinnison> lamont: baz commit --seal
<Kinnison> arf arf arf
* Kinnison balances a ball on his nose
* mdke throws Kinnison some fish
<Kinnison> yum
<Kinnison> fish.
<mdke> raw mind
* mdke throws Kinnison a grillpan
<jamesh> lamont: chmod -w
<Kinnison> mmm fishy
<lamont> jamesh: I was thinking of chmod -Rw, but that seemed a trifle mean
#launchpad 2005-11-16
<lamont> Kinnison: that's such an obvious thing in the baz commit --help output...
<jamesh> lamont: less mean than chattr +i
<lamont> heh
<Kinnison> lamont: aye
<Kinnison> lamont: and it doesn't deny commits anyway
<Kinnison> lamont: it just requires that the user know to do commit --fix
<Kinnison> but it should be enough to persuade all but the most pig headed of tits to work out why it's sealed
<bradb_> quit
<bradb_> jalsdjfasd
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : launchpad.net -- next development meeting, Thursday 17 November 1200 UTC - 1245 UTC
* \sh needs some lp magic brain love 
<\sh> if anybody has a clue about the email interface to malone...please look at this bug..https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/4064
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4064: aria: merge new debian version Fix req. for: aria (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/4064
<\sh> forget it..
<Kinnison> night all
* Kinnison snogs corey on his way out
<Burgundavia> Kinnison, mmm....
<JJK> Hello, yesterday (about 9pm GMT+1) I tried to sign up, but I haven't received the email yet (8:50am GMT+1). How long should it take before the email is sent?
<JJK> Tried again, and received the email, so problem is solved.
<matsubara> good morning!
<highvoltage> good morning matsubara 
<\sh> guys...when I set a bug to pending upload...why is it disappearing from my reported bugs?
<kiko> ahoy
<matsubara> yo
<kiko> \sh_away, I think we might only be displaying new and assigned bugs
<dseomn> is a lp support request a good place to ask for a piece of software to be made?
<mdke> dseomn, a bug or a bounty would be more appropriate in my opinion
<dseomn> what should I file the bug under?
<dseomn> actually, nvm, a bug wouldn't be a good place b/c not many people would see it and the people who would see it would be too busy
<mdke> dseomn, email to ubuntu-devel? if ubuntu related
<dseomn> nope, not ubuntu related
<mdke> well then a LP request is definitely not the right place :)
<dseomn> ok, thanks
<mdke> not a lot of people use LP yet outside Ubuntu
<dseomn> ubuntu people might be interested, but it's not realted to ubuntu. I want something like http://www.terrasource.net/ but free/libre and for ubuntu
<dseomn> s/for/able to legally work on/
<mdke> dseomn, sounds nice
<dseomn> yeah, a lot of the work is there, just not the gui stuff, and I have virtually no gui coding skills
<dseomn> povray with some new include files could do a lot of the work
<matsubara> Does anybody know where is the link to register a new project?
<matsubara> I just filed bug 4196
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4196: No obvious way to register a new project Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/4196
<Kinnison> Hilo all
<Prodigal_Son> ... I put in my e-mail address to register for launchpad over 24 hours ago, and still have not recieved a registration e-mail, anything i can do about that?
<Prodigal_Son> aparently not a friendly crowd :(
* dseomn loves the famous Prodigal_Son
* Prodigal_Son chuckles
* dseomn just has no idea what to do about hius problem
<matsubara> You can try using another e-mail
<Prodigal_Son> i c
<Prodigal_Son> i put in 3 different ones
<N3twrkM4n> I just registered about half an hour ago and it went right through...
* Prodigal_Son frowns
<N3twrkM4n> Did you press Enter or Click the Submit button?
<Prodigal_Son> i clicked on the button
<N3twrkM4n> Sometimes it makes a difference
<Prodigal_Son> and i got the screen saying e-mail has been sent
<uws> Prodigal_Son: Did you kill a goat while registering? And mumbling words of praise to Launchpadtulatalalaebeb when hitting SUBMIT?
<N3twrkM4n> did you try using the same e-mail twice?
<N3twrkM4n> haha
<N3twrkM4n> yes goats blood is necessary
<N3twrkM4n> as are chicken bones
<uws> FRESH chicken bones
<uws> very important
<N3twrkM4n> YES
<N3twrkM4n> VERY!
<dseomn> Prodigal_Son: did you check the mail server logs (if it's your server)?
<N3twrkM4n> call your ISP and have them check your mail logs ;-)
<Prodigal_Son> it's a yahoo account, and my school account
<N3twrkM4n> eh
<N3twrkM4n> Yahoo takes a while for some things
<N3twrkM4n> I had a RR account used and they usually go through quickly
<Prodigal_Son> figured my school account should go in
<N3twrkM4n> hahaahhaha
<N3twrkM4n> my school e-mail is slow as hell
* uws thinks something must have gone wrong with the goat and the chicken bones
<N3twrkM4n> send a message one day, maybe get it the next
* N3twrkM4n thinks he didn't use enough blood
<dseomn> Prodigal_Son: try again while chanting "42! 42! 42! ..."
<N3twrkM4n> hah
<N3twrkM4n> how long have you waited for the e-mails?
<Prodigal_Son> 24 hours
<N3twrkM4n> eh
<dseomn> if this were #musicbrainz I would say try bribing sabdfl with chocolate
<N3twrkM4n> hard saying
<N3twrkM4n> could be a fluke
<N3twrkM4n> maybe you typed the e-mail addresses wrong all three times?
<N3twrkM4n> Mavis Beacon would know
<N3twrkM4n> I'd wait, to see if you get some kinda error in your mail in the next day
<N3twrkM4n> or try to have a friend sign up and see if he/she can signup
<matsubara> Prodigal_Son: maybe you can check if Yahoo isn't filtering it as spam...
<dseomn> if it is, you need dance with a piece of ham while clicking submit
<N3twrkM4n> ham and pineapple...
<N3twrkM4n> with those aewsome cherries
<N3twrkM4n> on 350 for 3 hours
<dseomn> no, ham is the opposite of spam
<dseomn> who cares about the actual food, the digital stuff is what counts!
<N3twrkM4n> digital ham?
<N3twrkM4n> with cherries and pineapple?
<N3twrkM4n> digi-ham
<dseomn> err... suuure
<N3twrkM4n> exactly
<Prodigal_Son> i checked my bulk mail
<N3twrkM4n> the suspense is killing me
<N3twrkM4n> and?
<dseomn> or?
<Prodigal_Son> nothing
<Prodigal_Son> lol
<dseomn> xor?
<N3twrkM4n> xand
<N3twrkM4n> ==
<Prodigal_Son> nor
<dseomn> nand
<Prodigal_Son> even my college account didn't get the message
<uws> xnand :P
<uws> nand is enough
<dseomn> xand isn't real, and neither is xnand (it would be nxand if it were real anyway)
<uws> or xor
<uws> ehm, nor
<uws> nand and nor are both logically complete, right?
<dseomn> yes
<dseomn> A nand B = not (A and B)
<uws> dseomn: I know
<matsubara> Prodigal_Son: I have to go, ask kiko when he's around. He might be able to help you.
* Prodigal_Son nods at matsubara
<uws>  and  are also complete
<Prodigal_Son> ok, another side note... which of the iso files would i need to download for an amd athalon processor based PC
<uws> Prodigal_Son: just i386?
<dseomn> uws: I thought  was used in logic, not 
<Prodigal_Son> ubuntu-5.10-install-i386 ?
<Prodigal_Son> what are the torrent, list, and manifest files for?
<dseomn> torrent is for downloading with bittorrent
<dseomn> list is the list of packages IIRC
<dseomn> manifest is some english info IIRC
<uws>  is used in my course and it's dubble-headed counterpart (bi-implication), dseomn 
<uws> s/it's/its/
<Prodigal_Son> ah, so the only one i actually need is the install-i386.iso, correct?
<uws> yeahl
<Prodigal_Son> alright
<dseomn> yes, but if you have a torrent client, the torrent might be faster
<Prodigal_Son> i'm running winxppro if that tells you anything.... (no clue what a torrent client is)
<dseomn> don't bother with it then
<Prodigal_Son> ubuntu will be my first experience with a linux base
<dseomn> do you have broadband?
<Prodigal_Son> aye
<dseomn> good, downloading cd images over dialup takes days
* Prodigal_Son smirks
<Prodigal_Son> atm it says there's about 6 hours left for the image
<dseomn> I have dsl now, but when I first started with *nix (freebsd 4.9 and fedora core 1 IIRC) it took about 2-3 days per image
<dseomn> now it takes about 2-4 hours
<Prodigal_Son> nice
<Prodigal_Son> wish my t3 would speed up some... stupid campus firewalls
<mdke> i wish my 256kbit would speed up
<Nafallo> I wish my 24Mbit would run full speed some time :-P
<mdke> pah
<exarkun> How come launchpad and bugzilla.ubuntu.com don't have a single-sign-on system?
<mdke> exarkun, because bugzilla is on the way out
<mdke> it isn't worth it
<exarkun> Good answer
<exarkun> Thanks
* Prodigal_Son yawns, waiting for 5.10 to download
#launchpad 2005-11-17
<Prodigal_Son> ok... i just got a message from the launchpad team (was filtered to bulk) but it's an empty e-mail message with no instructions on how to activate my account
* Prodigal_Son sighs
<Prodigal_Son> aha! yahoo was blocking it, just had to add their e-mail address to my contacts list and it made it through, finally i was able to request ubuntu cd's
<vnay> hiee
<vnay> anyone here????
<vnay> helloooo
<vnay> Laughs Out Loud
<vnay> er    ___nxnnSSn3Z#ZIi|iilIIi|Ill(,
<vnay> -   completed! __)nnSoonnnnn2XZ#Ii|ii|ii|ii|i|ill_
<vnay> -           __oooSonnoooooonx3#Zv|ii|ii|ii|iiiii|ill(_
<vnay> -         _)x2oooonooooooooon2YZv|i|ii|ii|ii|i|i|ii||iv
<vnay> -        _oooooooooooooooooon1I#Iiii|i|i|ii|i|i|ii|iiiil(,
<vnay> -       vn2oooooooooooooooooo1vZv|i|iiiii|i|iiii|ii|i|i|i(,
<vnay> -     =voooooooooooooooooooooonvIi|ii||i|ii|i|i|ii|ii|ii|iiv
<vnay> -    =nnnoooooooooooooooooooooovIi|i|ii|ii|iii|ii|i|ii|i|iil_
<vnay> -    =lil11111ooooooooooooooooonliiii|iii|i|i|ii|iii|ii|ii|iv
<vnay> -
<vnay> hi
<CountDown> Hi.  I just created my launchpad account a couple of minutes ago.  I tried opening a new bug, but was faced with a 'page not found' error.  How does one go about filing bugs?
<Nafallo> anyone alive? :-)
<sivang> morning all
<sivang> hey Nafallo 
<Nafallo> hi sivang :-)
<Nafallo> anyone know how to add a Swedish flag for members of the translation team? like the italic one has :-)
<mdke> the italians are speshul
<mdke> Nafallo, go to the people/teamname page. "Edit Emblem" then upload your file
<uws> Does launchpad offer RSS feeds for all bug activity on  a product?
<Nafallo> I don't have an Edit Emblem
<mdke> are you team administrator?
<Nafallo> yes
<mdke> what is the team?
<mdke> all teams have it
<Nafallo> ubuntu-l10n-sv
<mdke> how odd
<Nafallo> infact, I can't see that option anywhere :-P
<mdke> are you team owner?
<Nafallo> nope
<mdke> you should ask him or her
<mdke> it is only for the team owner I think
<Nafallo> oki, thanx :-)
<mdke> ladyfrost ;) sounds like a her
<Nafallo> it is :-)
<siretart> help! launchpad crew!
<siretart> I'm not sure if I did something wrong, or if there is a bug in the mailone Email interface
<siretart> I filed a (perhaps 2) bugs in via email interface
<siretart> now it seems that this email to new@bugs.launchpad.net keeps on getting delivered
<siretart> resulting in many many many duplicate bugs in getting filed
<siretart> which keeps on spamming our mailing list
<siretart> help! how to stop that!
<sivang> Kinnison: ping
<irvin> can i roll out my own launchpad?
<mdke> irvin, no
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/legal
<irvin> thanks mdke
<seb128> any launchpad guy awake?
<siretart> 13:44:24 < siretart> help! launchpad crew!
<siretart> 13:44:45 < siretart> I'm not sure if I did something wrong, or if there is a bug in the mailone Email interface
<siretart> 13:45:02 < siretart> I filed a (perhaps 2) bugs in via email interface
<siretart> 13:45:19 < siretart> now it seems that this email to new@bugs.launchpad.net keeps on getting delivered
<siretart> 13:45:31 < siretart> resulting in many many many duplicate bugs in getting filed
<siretart> 13:45:37 < siretart> which keeps on spamming our mailing list
<siretart> 13:45:41 < siretart> help! how to stop that!
<siretart> according to Nafallo, this seems to block new bugs to be filed, too!
<Nafallo> atleast by follow-up on trac and new bug on tora is not there yet.
<Nafallo> I reported them about the same time the first avifile showed up.
<highvoltage> hi! when does the launchpad cron job run again?
#launchpad 2005-11-18
* jblack is home
<SteveA> hi jblack 
<jblack> Hey
<RobertC_> did the production issue get fixed ?
<jblack> RobertC?? 
<lifeless> jblack: thats my windows xchat client
<highvoltage> hi. a local open source news service wants to ask me some questions about the Afrikaans translations on Rosetta.
<highvoltage> which means that I have some questions too, I'd like to give them as accurate answers as possible.
<highvoltage> anyone here to answer, or should I try the launchpad mailing list?
<lifeless> depends on the latency you want
<lifeless> me, I'd ask here, then the list :)
<highvoltage> i just sent to the rosetta-users list.
<highvoltage> i think that's probably more appropriate than the launchpad one.
<MikeMan> hello
<highvoltage> hi
<MikeMan> hows it going?
<highvoltage> very good.
<MikeMan> so could you tell me please what is launchpad?
<highvoltage> MikeMan: i think i'll leave that to someone more qualified to answer. hang around, someone should answer that a bit later.
<MikeMan> ok then
<MikeMan> thaks anyway
<kiko> hey hackers
<sivang> yo kiko dude
<sivang> kiko: back in the oven? :)
* Kinnison yawns and stretches
<\sh> morning Kinnison 
<sivang> hey Kinnison !
<sivang> Kinnison: back at home?
<sivang> rehi \sh 
<Kinnison> sivang: aye, and busy sorting out house stuff :-)
<sivang> Kinnison: yay, meaning you are getting a new house soon?
<jamesh> Kinnison: got home okay?
<Kinnison> sivang: I have someone coming to view the house tomorrow
<Kinnison> jamesh: aye
* Kinnison slept for ca 13h last night
<Kinnison> god I needed that
<jamesh> I got home about 10 hours ago
<sivang> jamesh: oh dear, were you connecting throw LHR ?
<sivang> Kinnison: cool
* BjornT just woke up after a nice 16-hour sleep
<sivang> lol 
<sivang> how was the launchpad week? 
<jamesh> sivang: nope.  Montreal -> NY -> LA -> Sydney -> Perth
<\sh> sivang: they were discussing pornlets for launchpad...and do we actually have rocco like guys as launchpad devs? ;)
<sivang> \sh: what? :-) not sure I follow
<sivang> jamesh: man, that's 3 too many connections..
<\sh> siretart: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3898
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3898: Introduce Pornlets in Launchpad Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3898
<sivang> hehe
<\sh> aeh sivang i mean
<sivang> \sh: what are Pornlets used for? :)
<\sh> sivang: i think this you have to ask Jordi :)
<sivang> \sh: hehe, ok I will
<jamesh> sivang: distract the user from the main content area.
<sivang> jamesh: hehe, so he wold not notice any usability issues....that's also a workaround, and rather quick and good one
<Rock_Diamond> i have troble in use dual os
<Rock_Diamond> would somebody send me bootmagic program?
<Rock_Diamond> !help
<Ubugtu> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Rock_Diamond> help!
<Rock_Diamond> !help
<Ubugtu> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<highvoltage> mdz: you there? seems like all of irc is quiet. starting to feel very lonely here.
<mdz> highvoltage: I am here, but not for long
<highvoltage> np :)
<lifeless> NOISE
<lifeless> lots of NOISE
<lifeless> too much signal otherwise.
#launchpad 2005-11-19
<OgMaciel> Hi, I noticed my karma keeps getting lower the more I translate...  is this something unusual or am I missing something?
<neuralis> can i register a UI nitpick with someone?
<Burgundavia> neuralis, file a bug
<neuralis> Burgundavia, aye.
<SteveA> hi.
* SteveA wonders if any aussies are around
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> would a new zope snapshot pickup the testing work jim did 
<lifeless> ?
<SteveA> yes.  getting a new zope in there is one of the things i want to do this week
<lifeless> point me at a tarball or svn, I'll drop that in.
<SteveA> it isn't that simple
<SteveA> i need to update various code to make it work with the latest zope
<SteveA> stu already did some preliminaries, and it looks like it isn't too much needing change
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> well, if you want me to do the bzr mechanics of dropping it in, let me know
<jamesh> hi SteveA, lifeless 
<lifeless> I'm keen to get it in, so some of the test ui stuff I have on my plate can be done without conflicting with upstream massively
<lifeless> hi jamesh, how are you ?
<lifeless> and spiv!
<jamesh> lifeless: tired.
<lifeless> jamesh: :)
<spiv> lifeless: Hello!
<SteveA> hi jamesh 
<SteveA> hello spiv 
<spiv> I slept very, very soundly last night.
<SteveA> lifeless: i'm going to aim to go for zope 3.1
<spiv> Nearly missed a dentist appointment today because of it :)
<lifeless> spiv: slacker! I started work at 3.30 :)
<SteveA> lifeless: let me know if you need something more recent
<lifeless> SteveA: I need 39690 or thereabouts I think
<lifeless> the new testrunner won't -quite- drop into 3.0. It runs tests in a different order, due to the layer optimisations
<SteveA> what about 3.1 ?
<spiv> lifeless: So business as usual for you, then? ;)
<SteveA> i guess there's a svn command to see if revision 39690 is in the 3.1 release branch
<lifeless> spp;)
<lifeless> spiv: ;)
<jamesh> SteveA: "svn log" on the file in question on the branch, and see if the file copy occurs before or after that revision
<jamesh> (that doesn't tell you whether the change had been merged after the branch though)
<lifeless> just updated pqm
<lifeless> if anyone has something to merge, please do so :)
<sivang> Good morning
<viyyer> Whom should I contact for discussing about Rosetta  licensing issues?
<sivang> viyyer: licensing issues? what sort of licensing issues are you trying to solve?
<viyyer> sivang:  was just curious if rosetta can be open sourced
<viyyer> sivang:  There is a bunch of project getting mushroomed around the same space. 
<viyyer> I think a stuff like rosetta is worth putting in it's place.. and worked upon
<sivang> viyyer: AFAICT rosetta is still yet to be open sourced. I think the team wants it to be more mature and in shape before they will actually release it for general use. At moment, I feel it's best as it is :)
<viyyer> sivang:  I think it's better of released.. for I don't want too many clones trying to do the same thing
<viyyer> sivang:  actually.. I am talking on behalf of indlinux project
<viyyer> there is a growing need for a web interface for translation. there has already been one attempt at the same. entrans 
<sivang> viyyer: ok, then why not using rosetta + launchpad to register your project , manage translations and use the multitude of services offered by it?
<viyyer> sivang:  can you explain how indlinux can register and manage translations using launchpad + rosetta ?
<sivang> viyyer: I can give you a contact :) The person you are looking for is jordi, irc nick jordi. He can help you and walk you through IIRC.
<carlos> morning
<sivang> hey carlos , maybe you can help viyyer ?
<sivang> just so I won't miss that turn over, are we using launchpad's building infra already?
<carlos> viyyer, hi, what's the problem?
<viyyer> carlos: I was querying sivang about the possibility of opensourcing rosetta. 
<viyyer> I am talking with the case of indlinux . where there are attempt to write a translation management + something something portal.
<carlos> viyyer, the answer is... it will be done
<carlos> but don't know the dates
<carlos> viyyer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ question #1
<viyyer> carlos:  there is already been a few attempts with entrans (entrans.sf.net) . before more effort is put into it. I would like things be kept simple
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> viyyer, there are other free/open software projects like pootle
<carlos> viyyer, if Rosetta does not fits the requirements
<viyyer> carlos:  because indlinux is looking for translation management + other things.
<carlos> I think they should reuse the other projects instead of creating another one....
<carlos> viyyer, I think you should talk with SteveA or sabdfl about opensourcing Rosetta 
<carlos> at least they can help there more than I can
<viyyer> that's why, looking at rosetta. it would help doing things better off. 
<karunakar> carlos: hi
<viyyer> karunakar is with indlinux 
<karunakar> carlos: we are looking for online methods more for review work than for actual translation.
<carlos> karunakar, we are working on those features for Rosetta now
<carlos> karunakar, would that be enough for you?
<GNULinuxer> carlos: the present FOSS tools like pootle don't really scale
<carlos> karunakar, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/translation-reviews
<GNULinuxer> carlos: for example, pootle doesn't use a RDBMS backend
<carlos> GNULinuxer, I'm not saying that pootle is the best tool ;-)
<karunakar> carlos: actually no, becoz the bigger challenge is to build some intelligence into the rough/auto translation stuff.
<carlos> just trying to reduce the amount of code duplication
<carlos> GNULinuxer, I know, they use directly .po files
<GNULinuxer> carlos: yep
<karunakar> GNULinuxer: pootle is aimed to be simple, with minimum requirements, best used for quick translation sessions involving many people.
<karunakar> more like if you can have Kbabel there, use pootle!
<GNULinuxer> karunakar: i agree ... what i mean is that no current FOSS tool meets our requirements
<karunakar> s/can/can't
<karunakar> GNULinuxer: kbabel does, except that prerequisites for it become heavy for some translators (having a running kde desktop)
<carlos> karunakar, if you give us more details, we would try to implement it for Rosetta
<karunakar> carlos: will have to check with entrans folks there we doing something on these lines.
<carlos> karunakar, if you want, a spec like the others we have for Rosetta would be a good idea
<viyyer> carlos:  spec as in ?
<carlos> viyyer, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+specs
<karunakar> carlos: a bit old but - http://www.indlinux.org/wiki/index.php/TranslationDatabase
<karunakar> carlos: one Q though, rosetta only serving as online interface for translations or also does integration into mainstream - ie a PO translated in rosetta goes straight into gnome cvs?
<sivang> carlos: interesting, I look at the FAQ, what parts of launchpad have already been open sourced?
<GNULinuxer> siretart: where is the FAQ?
<viyyer> GNULinuxer: this one -->   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ 
<GNULinuxer> viyyer: yeah, thanks
<carlos> karunakar, no, we don't commit anything into GNOME's CVS, we need the permission of the translators for that
<carlos> karunakar, what we plan to do is to provide a bazaar branch with all translations so the maintainers can get them easily
<karunakar> carlos: ok.
<carlos> sivang, many changes to sqlobject and other infrastructure libraries
<carlos> sivang, and I have pending to release python gettext's bindings
<GNULinuxer> carlos: at the moment, are the PO files imported to Rosetta manually?
<carlos> GNULinuxer, Ubuntu's translations are imported automatically
<carlos> GNULinuxer, upstream translations manually
<GNULinuxer> carlos: hmm, from baz ? [ubuntu translations] 
<carlos> GNULinuxer, no, not yet
<GNULinuxer> carlos: how are ubuntu translations pulled automatically?
<carlos> GNULinuxer, the bazaar imports will be done at some point, but not done yet
<karunakar> carlos: so say gnome 2.14 is manual? so the team admin needs to sync with the POTs regularly?
<carlos> GNULinuxer, the build daemons extract the translations and then we import them into Rosetta
<GNULinuxer> carlos: i see
<carlos> karunakar, yes
<carlos> karunakar, the idea is to develop an automatic procedure for GNOME and KDE too
<karunakar> carlos: if i understand the automatic thing is not happening for upstream becoz of the policies/frameworks of different projects (gnome/kde/ooo)
<carlos> karunakar, the import into Rosetta is not done automatically just because we hadn't time to implement it yet
<karunakar> carlos: that implies policy changes at gnome/kde? or just like its, there you use it or not.
<carlos> karunakar, no changes needed
<carlos> karunakar, we will lock those upstream translations
<carlos> so only the official translation teams are able to translate those products
<carlos> we will provide the tool, the translation teams will decide to use ir (or not)
<carlos> so if you want to use it, you will need to join that team officially
<dholbach> hi
<dholbach> how can i merge dholbach and danielholbach if 'danielholbach' has no preferred email set? :)
<karunakar> carlos: ok, i guess ur the one maintaining l10n-status.gnome.org ?
<GNULinuxer> dholbach: /msg nickserv help link
<carlos> dholbach, setting it ? :-P
<dholbach> GNULinuxer: i doubt that nickserv can help me with launchpad, but thanks anyway :)
<carlos> karunakar, yes, I am.
<GNULinuxer> dholbach: lol!
<dholbach> carlos: the login dialog tells me to write the "e-mail address" :)
<karunakar> carlos: so typically they will take into account translation freezes etc
<dholbach> carlos: and it seems that my actual account "dholbach" has all the mail adresses set
<karunakar> carlos: ok, nyways i am gnome hindi coordinator
<karunakar> carlos: just created https://launchpad.net/people/gnome-hindi - to test it out.
<carlos> karunakar, well... I don't know exactly what are you thinking on but we will import from cvs, so we don't need to care about handling that... GNOME project itself wil do it
<carlos> karunakar, cool, but we don't have yet all products imported...
<karunakar> carlos: so commiting to cvs is still upto the respective gnome l10n team.
<carlos> dholbach, sorry but I'm not able to see how to fix your problem, you will need to wait for salgado...
<dholbach> ok thanks, will do that
<karunakar> carlos: also for a single language does work get reused across different groups - say gnome-hindi, ubuntu-hi-l10n , & nyother group created by someone else.
<carlos> karunakar, right
<carlos> karunakar, yes, your work will be reused
<carlos> karunakar, now, will appear as suggestions
<karunakar> carlos: but the Q being if the diff groups doing work differently?
<karunakar> carlos: ok
<carlos> karunakar, but I'm working now on a way to improve the share of translations
<carlos> karunakar, all teams use their own set of templates
<carlos> so you can share and at the same time have different translations
<carlos> if that's your question
<karunakar> carlos: yes
<sivang> carlos: oh cool, you mean having python binding to use gettext in python programs?
<carlos> sivang, to use the gettext's po parser
<carlos> yes
<sivang> carlos: somehow I was sure these already existed, as there are python binding for all sorts of existing GNU tools
<carlos> sivang, that's why I said gettext' po parser and not gettext's functions
<karunakar> carlos: doesnt translate toolkit have some api for it?
<sivang> carlos: ah, k
<carlos> karunakar, I'm not aware of that
<carlos> do they?
<karunakar> carlos: i mean the have these tools to manipulate PO files, work with OO & Mozilla translation frameworks.
<karunakar> pootle also uses it.
<carlos> karunakar, yeah, I know about that part, we are using them to handle OO.org2 translations
<carlos> and we are preparing firefox support too
<karunakar> though not sure if its exactly as usable api , but there are scripts for all.
<carlos> karunakar, it's not exactly the same thing we are talking about
<carlos> but thanks
<karunakar> carlos: i think much of it is written from scratch (handling a PO file etc), a good extension for gettext tools
<carlos> karunakar, yeah I saw those tools
<cprov> morning hackers
* Kinnison goes to tidy a bit while some tests run
<sivang> hey cprov 
<sivang> has anyone seen mbp ?
<carlos> Kinnison, did you see my branch?
<dholbach> mr. salgado, how are you? :)
<salgado> yo dholbach. not too bad, and you?
<dholbach> i'm fine.. thanks
<Kinnison> carlos: I started to look and then ran out of time
<Kinnison> carlos: and this w/e has been mostly spent sleeping
<Kinnison> carlos: I'll look at it in a bit
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<Kinnison> carlos: You've attached the upload stuff to completely the wrong publishing class
<Kinnison> carlos: in particular you attached it to a binary package class for a view which agglomorates stuff for publishing
<Kinnison> carlos: would it not have been far more sensible to attach it to a sourcepackagerelease, or if you need the context, a sourcepackagepublishing ?
<Kinnison> carlos: also, you've not attached the code to the queue.py function
* Kinnison doesn't think this is quite right
<carlos> Kinnison, dude, I told you the class I was thinking on attach it.... anyway, I'm not yet using it so it's really easy to move it around
<carlos> Kinnison, I only need the sourcepackagename + distrorelease
<carlos> if sourcepackagepublishing gives me that information, I will move it there
<Kinnison> aye, use sourcepackagepublishing
<Kinnison> It was just really really odd that you put it on a publishing view which was utterly unrelated to what you wanted
<carlos> Kinnison, about queue.py ... I will add the call now.
* Kinnison would still be tempted to put it on sourcepackagerelease and make the function take a distrorelease
<carlos> Kinnison, well, It's quite hard to understand all soyuz classes and that was the best one I was able to find. I suppose I missed the source one...
<carlos> Kinnison, what ever you prefer
* Kinnison thinks the best thing is to move it to sourcepackagerelease and make the function take a distrorelease
<carlos> ok
<Kinnison> that way you don't have to muck about finding publishing records in your queue.py function
<carlos> Kinnison, I suppose that I will know the distrorelease from the queue.py function, right?
<Kinnison> carlos: self.distroreleasequeue.distrorelease
<carlos> cool, thanks
<Kinnison> carlos: the spr is harder to find
<Kinnison> carlos: currently you'll need to work hard to find it
<carlos> I don't need a spr
<Kinnison> you don't?
<carlos> no if I have the sourcepackagename and the distrorelease
<Kinnison> well you don't have spn yet
<carlos> but I will know that from the buildd, right?
<carlos> it should know the sourcepackagename it's building...
<Kinnison> hah, the queue doesn't directly link it
* Kinnison ponders
<dholbach> stub: i was told that you had database supah powahs and you could maybe help me with merging two accounts of mine ('danielholbach' is the old one (without mail adresses), and i'd like to keep 'dholbach')
<Kinnison> carlos: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filehNmASv.html
* Kinnison nopastes as it leaks structure
<Kinnison> carlos: the code in that is pseudocode and untested
<Kinnison> carlos: but it shoudl be fine
<bradb> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/avifile/+bug/4231 # /me gasps
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4231: avifile: merge new debian version Fix req. for: avifile (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU Merge Team, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/4231
<carlos> Kinnison, ok, thanks. I will try it.
<carlos> Kinnison, with the test I will include those changes
<carlos> I mean, when I add the missing tests...
* Kinnison nods
<Nafallo> bradb: we did to ;-)
<bradb> Nafallo: was siretart testing a script? he doesn't appear to be around atm.
<bradb> I asked over the weekend in #ubuntu-motu, and that was their best guess
<Nafallo> he fixed a bug in our lpbugs.py script, but we have no clue what happened. he said he only had two outgoing mails in his logs.
<jamesh> bradb: looks like staging has pretty much all the resolved bugs from b.u.c now
<jamesh> including marking stuff as duplicate where appropriate
<siretart> bradb: I'm here now
<bradb> jamesh: cool. I'll take a look.
<siretart> bradb: I'm not sure what the problem actually was
<bradb> siretart: Hi.
<siretart> bradb: my/our script is just generating an email
<siretart> bradb: http://tiber.tauware.de/~siretart/motu-tools/lpbugs.py this is our script
* bradb looks
<BjornT> hmm, siretart, bradb: it could be due to a bug in the exception handler of the email handler... (bug 4396)
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
* BjornT is currently fixing that bug
<siretart>  Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<siretart> :)
<siretart> due to problems to my local configuration, I think that this mail was sent twice
<sivang> bradb: man, so many duplicates :)
<jamesh> bradb: here's an imported bug with a few dupes: https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12/+bug/12963
<siretart> I'm not sure if it was sent with the same Message-Id, but I don't think so
<bradb> BjornT: Why would that cause multiple bugs to be filed?
<BjornT> bradb: the transaction gets commited after each mail is processed, and the mail is deleted. but with pop3 the mail gets deleted only when you succesfully close the connection, which didn't happen since an exception was raised in the exception handler
<jamesh> BjornT: there's a gap in between each bug number, indicating that some transactions got aborted
<bradb> BjornT: Does that mean that every time a new incoming mail was processed, it tried to reprocess the avifile mail/
<jamesh>  bug  |             rfc822msgid
<jamesh> ------+-------------------------------------
<jamesh>  4231 | <20051112121109.GA23036@tauware.de>
<jamesh>  4231 | <E1Eatlv-0001rP-L5@localhost>
<jamesh>  4233 | <E1Eatlv-0001rP-L5@localhost>
<jamesh>  4235 | <E1Eatlv-0001rP-L5@localhost>
<jamesh>  4237 | <E1Eatlv-0001rP-L5@localhost>
<jamesh>  4239 | <E1Eatlv-0001rP-L5@localhost>
<jamesh> duplicate message IDs ...
<bradb> jamesh: comment importing working too, wow
<siretart> but how was this bug triggered?
<jamesh> bradb: that's been working since before ubz
<bradb> jamesh: just not turned on?
<BjornT> bradb: every time the cron script was run, it reprocessed the avifile mail (at least i would guess so, i'll have to check with stub)
<jamesh> people, comments, attachments, etc
<bradb> BjornT: right
<jamesh> bradb: it was turned on beforehand too
<Znarl> This was fixed by remvoing siretart's email from the imap queue.  I saved a copy of the email if anyone needs a copy to investigate.
<bradb> BjornT will probably be interested :)
<BjornT> Znarl: can you please send it to me? (bjorn at canonical.com)
<Znarl> BjornT : Yep, will send now.
<BjornT> cool, thanks
<bradb> Znarl: thanks for helping prevent the problem from getting worse :)
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'm about to write a bunch of ftpmaster related tools for launchpad
<Kinnison> SteveA: Can I put them in a subdir of scripts/ ?
* BjornT wonders why bug 4232, 4234, 4236, and so on don't exist...
<Ubugtu> Error: Error getting Malone bug #4232: Bug does not exist
<Znarl> bradb : Np, glad to help.
<Znarl> BjornT : Sent.
<jamesh> BjornT: if a transaction fails, the sequence number still gets consumed
<bradb> BjornT: maybe they do but, for whatever reason, don't have tasks attached to them
<jamesh> so if you create bug 42 in a transaction but then abort, the next bug created will be 43
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #42: Bug description listed in task is not the correct description Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Fixed http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/42
<jamesh> and there would never be a 42
<BjornT> jamesh: ah, that explains it
<sivang> jamesh: why isn't the seq number decremented as part of the transaction rollback
<sivang> jamesh: ?
<jamesh> sivang: you can't easily do that without locking the entire table
<jamesh> sivang: imagine running two concurrent transactions that create rows in the bug table
<jamesh> sivang: say the first gets allocated sequence number 42, and the other 43
<jamesh> sivang: if the first transaction aborts and the second succeeds, what should you do?
<sivang> jamesh: err, right
<sivang> jamesh: any solution I can think of will require other locking the entire table, or worse mirroing the table, domino decrementing all the effected transactions, and when reaching consistency copying it back onto the original table. bad :)
<jamesh> sivang: you can't decrement seq id used by the other transactions -- the database doesn't know what the transaction has done with the ID
<jamesh> sivang: you'd need to fail all the transactions that follow it, which is undesirable :)
<sivang> jamesh: and we didn't even start to discuss what should happen with transaction occuring while the big rollback runs :) bah
<BjornT> jamesh: if i get a ProgrammingError, do you know if i'd have to reconnect to the db, or if starting a new transaction is enough?
* bradb learned this weekend that MIT's Media Lab has a Simplicity Consortium
<jamesh> BjornT: aborting the transaction should be enough
<jamesh> the database error just fails the transaction, so you need to start a new one
<SteveA> Kinnison: what is ftpmaster?
<Kinnison> SteveA: tasks elmo might perform
<Kinnison> SteveA: E.g. NEW
<Kinnison> SteveA: these scripts should go away as the functionality makes its way into the UI
<Kinnison> SteveA: but we'll need them for ubuntu/on/launchpad for now
<SteveA> do the scripts need to directly touch the database?
<SteveA> Kinnison: without us discussing them in detail now, i say put them in /scripts/whatever/ and ask jamesh or spiv for a code review later.
<Kinnison> SteveA: sorry, got workraved by stealth (it's supposed to be disabled)
<Kinnison> they use getUtility() to visualise and manipulate bits of the db
<Kinnison> SteveA: while connected as the queuedaemon user
<SteveA> the general pattern of code is that in /scripts/... we have stuff to do with running a script, command / environment options, locking, making a database connection etc.
<SteveA> in /canonical/launchpad/scripts/... we have stuff that can be reused as library code that does the work that particular scripts need
<Kinnison> For the most part, these scripts will be very very simple
<SteveA> in /canonical/launchpad/database/... we have the actual database-related code; the object-database parts
<SteveA> so, for a very simple script that you don't expect parts to be reused
<SteveA> you can put the whole thing in /scripts/...
<Kinnison> cool
<SteveA> there should never be any SQL code or direct database code in there, of course
<Kinnison> indeed not
* Kinnison is maintaining the getUtility() boundary
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : launchpad.net -- next development meeting: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MeetingAgenda
<SteveA> Kinnison: I added the item you told me about to the 'proposed items' part of that page
<mpt> Goooooooooooood morning
<jbailey> bradb: Around?
<bradb> jbailey: hi, i'm around
<jbailey> bradb: Something I didn't think of before when we were chatting, but in the meantime while Malone is still sending me email, is there anything I can usefully filter on in evo to get it all sent away to a folder?
<jbailey> bradb: The best I can come up with is the subject of "[Bug" which seems like it might have a high false-positive rate.
<bradb> jbailey: The Reply-To address
<jamesh> jbailey: X-Generated-By: Launchpad (canonical.com)
<bradb> I'm writing the header support right now.
<jamesh> that'll get all Launchpad mail though/.
<bradb> jbailey: Apparently being able to easily reply directly to the person who made a change is so important that the other 98% of us must suffer not having any immediately obvious way to identify a Malone bugmail. (Personally, I've never created a mail rule based on the Reply-To address, but it's more or less The Right Way for the moment in Malone.)
<jbailey> *g*
<jbailey> Yup, tagging on the reply-to is a bit annoying with the evolution UI, but it seems to work.
<mpt> jordi, ping
<jordi> pong
<jordi> my link is very weak
<mpt> jordi, did you reply to Elkin Botero who wanted to translate apt?
<carlos> Kinnison, hmmm, dude I think we are not working with the same code....
<carlos> Kinnison, the ISourcePackageRelease class has a self.sourcepackagename so I don't need what you told me
<carlos> Kinnison, and the distrorelease... I suppose I could take self.uploaddistrorelease
<jordi> mpt: no, it was unclear what to do when random dude asks about importing stuff unofficially
<jordi> I still ave my concerns about debian stuff+
<bradb> Does the transaction get rolled back after every xx- doctest?
<carlos> Kinnison, never mind, I'm still a bit tired...
<SteveA> bradb: yes, should do.  if you find otherwise, it is a bug.  if it isn't in the hacking FAQ then it should be.
<bradb> ok
* bradb adds the FAQ
<SteveA> thanks!
<bradb> I've documented as though it's working as intended. If I find otherwise, I'll report a bug.
<mpt> jamesh, any progress on bug 1644?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1644: My calendar should be at /people/me/+calendar Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: James Henstridge, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1644
<mpt> ooh, nice boldness you got going there Ubugtu 
* bradb & # lunch
<SteveA> mpt: it's interesting.  seems to me to be inverted though -- the repeated information is emboldened, the changing not.
<mpt> SteveA, yes, the same thing occurs in Launchpad pages themselves :-)
<mpt> and in specs on the Launchpad/Ubuntu wikis
<lifeless> morning
<mpt> jordi, will you be able to attend the meeting on Thursday?
<salgado> SteveA, ping
<salgado> Kinnison, around?
<jblack> What time is the next meeting? 
<BjornT> any reviewer available for a small review?
<BjornT> jblack: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MeetingAgenda
<jblack> Ahh, thank you
<lifeless> BjornT: how small ?
<lifeless> I'm waiting for chinstrap at the moment ...
<BjornT> lifeless: the diff is < 500 lines
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> is it on pending reviews ?
<BjornT> thanks, i'll mail you the diff
<lifeless> ok
<SteveA> hi salgado 
<salgado> SteveA, do you remember an email I sent you with instructions on how to see the extra count(*) queries that are issued when using tal:repeat on a SelectResults?
<BjornT> lifeless: sent
<SteveA> salgado: yes
<SteveA> salgado: i'll add it to my 'this week' list
<salgado> SteveA, great. thanks
<salgado> SteveA, I have another question... I'd like to have an adapter that adapts two different interfaces to a third one. is it possible to do this?
<salgado> (i.e. I have a sourcepackagerelease and a distrorelease and want to adapt them to a distroreleasesourcepackagerelease)
<SteveA> salgado: why do you want to use an adapter?
<SteveA> could this be a method on distrorelease, for example?
<jordi> mpi think I'll be around, in office but i can pretend I'm working and assist
<jordi> mpt ^
<salgado> SteveA, I guess a method on distrorelease will be fine. 
<salgado> SteveA, I thought about an adapter when I see this code: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file9ztAzC.html
<SteveA> salgado: great.  i think that is simpler.
<salgado> I wanted to change it so it doesn't have to iterate over all results in database code
<SteveA> so, an adapter is good when you want to have different ways to get the same result
<SteveA> or when the inputs are in a different "layer of the application stack" than the outputs
<SteveA> so, the latter reason is why we use adapters for getting views on things
<SteveA> we adapt the database layer to the presentation layer
<lifeless> BjornT: replied
<SteveA> salgado: the formatting of that code could be made clearer.  maybe you can send an ad-hoc code review about it?
<SteveA> salgado: so, you were thinking about an adapter to avoid the problem with circular imports?
<lifeless> does anyone have something handy they are ready to commit ?
<salgado> SteveA, both the circular import and the iteration over results. I'm not sure I can avoid the iteration, but I think it should be possible to move it to browser code as that seems to be the only place where the iteration is really necessary
<salgado> I wanted to sort this out before I start doing something similar. that's why I came to this code
<SteveA> i don't see a particular benefit in moving this into browser code.
<SteveA> z
<salgado> SteveA, for instance, if I call len(current_publishings), it'll have to fetch all results from the database and not only issue a count() query, as I would expect
<SteveA> salgado: if there is a problem with this, then you can look at making it a cachedproperty
<SteveA> or issuing a warning if the length is too great
<SteveA> we may also want to consider more explicitly defining the interface to a SelectResults, so that we can have alternative implementations than the sqlobject one
<mpt> http://www.google.com/search?q=ooo-commongui <-- I wasn't expecting that to work, but it did
<SteveA> mpt: maybe we need a LaunchpadGoogleHacks wiki page?
<mpt> SteveA, that's not a hack, it's just "Google's index of Launchpad is pretty comprehensive now"
<mpt> It would be good to see a graph over time of the percentage of Launchpad page hits that are coming from search engines, though
<SteveA> mpt: it was unexpected.  it works.  it is reasonable elegant.  it solves a problem.  looks like a hack.
<salgado> SteveA, fair enough. I'll leave it as is for now. 
<BjornT> lifeless: replied. did you want me to do something about the bare except now? otherwise i have something that i'm ready to commit (after i've mirrored)
<lifeless> BjornT: yes please
<lifeless> ah, I see your mail.
<lifeless> commit this as is, but file a bug to address it ater
<BjornT> cool, will do
<lifeless> pqm is down at the moment, no need to refresh :)
<BjornT> ok :)
<lifeless> BjornT: can you mail me the failure please
<BjornT> lifeless: sent. it could be something i did wrong, though... to which url should i request a merge?
<lifeless> BjornT: I just upgraded pqm
<jbailey> lifeless: That reminds me, you mentioned before that you might be able to setup a publicish pqm for the docteam.
<lifeless> jbailey: sure
<jbailey> lifeless: Is that hard to do?  I think they want on-commit snapshots, too.
<lifeless> jbailey: the on commit stuff is currently *cough* crufty
<lifeless> BjornT: resubmit please
<lifeless> jbailey: but if I generalise it a little, sure.
<BjornT> lifeless: ok, done
<lifeless> thanks
<jbailey> lifeless: Anything I can help with?
<lifeless> jbailey: implement nestedTrees by reference from the bzr spec tracker :)
<lifeless> jbailey: externally, via config-manager.
<lifeless> jbailey: ;)
<lifeless> BjornT: can you hang around a little ?
<lifeless> BjornT: its nearly fixed, but I need to debug a touch.
<BjornT> lifeless: sure, i'll probably be around for at least an hour or so
<jbailey> lifeless: You need nested trees for on commit support?
<lifeless> BjornT: send in another one please
<BjornT> done
<lifeless> jbailey: coordinating the two trees is the curfty bit
<jbailey> In their case it would be all in a single tree.
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> BjornT: it is your fault, phew.
<lifeless> star-merge /home/warthogs/archives/bjorn/launchpad/bug-4396/ sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad
<lifeless> should be
<lifeless> star-merge /home/warthogs/archives/bjorn/launchpad/bug-4396/ sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<lifeless> BjornT: so change your parent line in .bzr
<BjornT> ok, sent another one now
<lifeless> ok, that looks much happier
<lifeless> I'm going to get breakfast
<lifeless> I shall keep an eye on it
<BjornT> cool
#launchpad 2005-11-20
<kikoX> Ahoy
<kikoX> jordi?
<kikoX> Wtf?
<bradb_> kikoX: hey dude
<bradb_> got your message the other night, but not until the next morning
<bradb_> where are you now?
<kikoX> in NH
<kikoX> how's it going
<bradb_> not bad...an apparently nasty email machinery bug over the weekend that caused a ton of dups to be filed
<kikoX> wow?
<kikoX> hey mpt
<bradb_> apparently if the db connection doesn't close cleanly, the message doesn't get removed from the processing queue, and was getting reprocessed every time the cron script ran again
<kikoX> aaargh
<bradb_> so, siretart sent two emails, which created about 20-30 bugs in Malone :)
<bradb_> i think BjornT had submitted the patch to pqm, but not having checked my mail in a bit, i'm not sure if it's in
<kikoX> I see
<bradb_> looks like it's in. BjornT, Rev 2825 is the one that should be cherry picked then, i take it?
<kikoX> how's montreal 
<bradb_> windy today
<bradb_> there was a huge xmas parade on st-cath on saturday
<bradb_> and...i got a new cell phone!
<bradb_> a nice one too, an ericsson, Z520a
<bradb_> it's more complex than it needs to be though. my mobile does *not* need a dedicated side button for the camera.
<lifeless> bradb_: its in
<bradb_> lifeless: did BjornT ask for it to be cherry picked?
<kikoX> cool. does it have bluetooth?
<lifeless> bradb_: oh, no.
<bradb_> kikoX: yep
<bradb_> lifeless: can you cherry pick, or should i ask stub?
<kikoX> I envy you bradb
<kikoX> I might get one for me this year
<bradb_> heh
<dholbach_> good night everybody
<kikoX> the 77O needs one
<bradb_> i might take this one back though. there's some bright pixels in the bottom left corner of the screen.
* bradb_ returned his other ericsson three times, first powerbook once, returned two canon digital cams before getting the sony, and returned a Tungsten T5 not long ago. gadgets suck.
<jordi> kikoX: hey
<jordi> dude I am in Boston at mako's
<jordi> if you're around do pop up because we're having party
* jamesh wonders if paramiko does compression
<kiko> jordi, I will only be in boston tomorrow evening
<kiko> jordi, will you have split?
<kiko> jordi, my phone doesn't work in VT or NH
<kiko> it's fucked
<kiko> does mako have a phone?
<jamesh> so bzr's sftp impl doesn't support compression
<jamesh> so downloading the inventory weave takes 13MB rather than 2MB
<spiv> That's a shame.  Shouldn't be too hard to fix.
<spiv> I seem to recall Conch can do it.
<jamesh> "* support compression" is on the missing features list in the paramiko README
<jamesh> "sftp pipelining" is also on that list
<elmo> why not just spawn sftp(1) again?
<jamesh> don't ask me
<jamesh> gnome-vfs spawns ssh and implements the SFTP protocol itself
<jamesh> which is another option
<bob2> is lp using bzr now?
<jamesh> bob2: yeah
<lifeless> bob2: read bazaar-ng, see the pie, news @ 11.
<lifeless> :)
<bob2> haha
<\sh> hmm...how do I get a buglist in xml != xhtml from LP, e.g. all bugs reported or assigned to a LP member/team? or retrieve an xml doc of a specific bug search query?
<jamesh> \sh: I don't think we have that yet.
<\sh> jamesh: k...so I have to find another way of getting some lists out of malone
<stub> \sh: You might want to file a bug stating what queries you want, and if XML-RPC is a good interface or if you need plain old HTTP GET. They were working on the remote API for this stuff at UBZ
<kiko> \sh, what sort of list do you need?
<jordi> oh kiko is online
<kiko> so I am
<\sh> kiko: actually buglists like https://launchpad.net/people/shermann/+assignedbugs but only in a good xml notation  
<kiko> \sh, XML format would indeed be sweet. shouldn't be hard to do
<\sh> or better xmlrpc interface 
<\sh> i'm writing on this glpbugs tiny tool
<\sh> which will be a mixture of reportbugs and kbugbuster ,) 
<kiko> you said k
<\sh> only better and for launchpad
<\sh> kiko: k as in "an example" of programm....and please see "Glpbugs" ,)
<kiko> okay just this once
<\sh> btw...when I'm the bug reporter and the reported bug is set to pending upload..the bug is removed from the reported bugs list ... that reminds me to search for it in malone and/or file a bug against malone...
<stub> lifeless: I'm getting the 'success' and 'failure' messages from pqm. I'm getting log output from successful merges that other people land. However, I'm not receiving the test output from failed merges I submit, nor log output from successful merges I submit.
<kiko> what do you get instead stub?
<stub> nothing
<stub> kiko: Did you get a commit message from my landing yesterday? Probably r2822?
<kiko> lemme see
<kiko> yes
<kiko>   [r=SteveA]  Database adapter features
<stub> Hmm... so it got to the mailing list
<stub> Oh... take that back. I did get output from the test suite. Just no output from that successful merge. Maybe the log message was tooo biig and got blocked somewhere?
<stub> yer - I have a bounce score :-/
<kiko> oh-oh
<stub> I wonder if it is because I'm subscribed with my canonical.com email address? I think my primary account has a 10MB limit or something so that shouldn't be the issue
<Burgundavia> lifeless, piong
<lifeless> Burgundavia: pong
<Burgundavia> lifeless, I realized I don't have an email for you. I wanted to add you in linkedin
<jamesh> Burgundavia: firstname.lastname@canonical.com or @ubuntu.com works for pretty much all Canonical employees
<Burgundavia> jamesh, ok
<robitaille> Burgundavia,  https://launchpad.net/people/lifeless
* jamesh has only received one linkedin spam, and it was from some stranger
<Burgundavia> also, anybody got a current email for lamont.
<Burgundavia> ?
<bob2> Burgundavia: lamont has had the same email address for about 20 years
<robitaille> Burgundavia,  https://launchpad.net/people/lamont
* jamesh wonders when someone will add social networking features to Launchpad
<Burgundavia> bob2, that is about 3 years less than I have been alive, and about 19 more than I have known him
<Burgundavia> not long now
<Burgundavia> hmm, when did LP get suppport for irc/jabber ids?
<robitaille> Burgundavia,  months ago...
<robitaille> I think it has always been around in your profile
<SteveA> morning
<robitaille> is there a way to remove a remote bug watch from a Malone bug report?  Someone added 3 Bugzilla bug watches to bug #2051, and they have nothing to do with that Malone bug...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2051: player (Ubuntu) - flashplugin-nonfree and flash-player contain the same files Fix req. for: flash-player (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2051
<Burgundavia> robitaille, what do you think of listing in the bug watches inline with the bugs in LP?
<Burgundavia> ie, create a line above the "flash-player (Ubuntu)"
<SteveA> robitaille: no.  there is no way to do it other than asking the DBA to do so.  i just checked the database security config, and these things can't be deleted.
<SteveA> robitaille: however, there ought to be some way to do it, whether this is deleting the watch, or saying that it no longer applies.
<SteveA> robitaille: maybe you can file a bug for bradb?
<robitaille> SteveA,  I'm about to file one
<robitaille> Burgundavia,  actually I like the bug watches in that box on the right-hand side.
<Burgundavia> robitaille, why do you like them seperate from the bug listings? (just asking)
<jamesh> Burgundavia: you can link a bug watch to a bug task
<Burgundavia> jamesh, I am confused by your statement
<jamesh> Burgundavia: see https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/12962
<jamesh> the "metacity (upstream)" task is linked to a bug watch
<Burgundavia> nice
<Burgundavia> why are not all the bug watches listed like that?
<jamesh> when the bug watch sync scripts run, the task status and severity get updated to match the remote bug tracker
<Burgundavia> I am talking about the UI
<Burgundavia> I wonder why all the bug watches are not listed up there with the actual bug report
<Burgundavia> it seems odd to relegate them to a portlet
<jamesh> there is a bunch of information in portlets that arguably should be in the main content area
<jamesh> any reason for bug watches in particular?
<Burgundavia> just thinking about it on my walk to work this morning
<BjornT> stub: did my fix for bug 4396 make it into production yet?
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<stub> BjornT: No
* stub looks up the bug report
<stub> BjornT: It will go out in the next production rollout, either tomorrow or Thursday. We have only seen the issue happen once (?), so it isn't urgent
<SteveA> bug 4396
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<BjornT> stub: if you're happy with that, sure
<SteveA> ewww... the text formatter for bug messages doesn't understand the leading ">" email convention
<stub> After discussions at UBZ we determined we should only be cherry picking 'urgent' fixes into production to avoid daily rollouts.
<SteveA> it's like italian sheet music publishers
<SteveA> no idea what they do now, but in the days before computer typesetting, they had a policy of never issuing corrections
<SteveA> because it was more likely to cause more harm than good.  so you had to make do with what was published, until there was a whole new edition.
<sivang> hehe
<sivang> morning all
<stub> I vote for a sniffer that detects Firefox and IE and uses <pre style="white-space: -moz-pre-wrap; white-space: -o-pre-wrap; word-wrap: break-word;"> because I've yet to see any indication that formatting them correctly is possible
<jamesh> we should probably force a newline if we see a ">" in fmt:text-to-html
<stub> Without using the non-standard CSS
<jamesh> stub: if you include "white-space: pre-wrap" in there too, it will work with browsers that support CSS3 too
<stub> But how do you test it ;)
<SteveA> easy when unit testing
<SteveA> difficult for a large scale functional test
<stub> I meant that pre-wrap renders things correctly, since there are no CSS3 capable browsers yet (?)
<jamesh> other than the ">" quote issue, are there any other major problems with the current formatting?
<SteveA> stub: so, we'd write a test that ensures that pre-wrap appears in a style that affects the pre element we care about, and write that CSS3 says that is what we want.
<SteveA> jamesh: it is hard to tell without the ">" being fixed ;-)
<stub> SteveA: My point is that until there is a CSS3 capable browser, we have no empirical evidence that it does what it is supposed to. For all we know a developer might stuff up and it renders as <blink> in Firefox 3.5. I was picking on CSS3 and its current non-existance, not being serious
<SteveA> we could do CSS3 in launchpad; make it render areas of pages as .png files
<stub> jamesh: We seem to be finding new ones regularly although I'm still happy to be proven wrong ;)
<stub> SteveA: Bitmaps? Are you crazy? Output as XML-FO and use client side XSL transformation to convert it to what the user wants. Bitmaps aren't accessible.
<Lathiat> 
<StevenK> There seems to be a little problem with Launchpad - I'm currently listed as "Ubuntero: Yes" and my Karma is 435 -- it wasn't yesterday, and the list on my karma is a whole bunch of Rosetta stuff that I didn't do ...
<Kinnison> Wow
<Kinnison> What is your person name?
<StevenK> stevenk
<Kinnison> Hmm, so it does
<Kinnison> Unfortunately our dba headed to the gym 5 minutes ago
<StevenK> Heh, whee.
<Kinnison> stub: upon your return, can you please check out stevenk's problem ^^ ?
<Kinnison> he'll have that in his scrollback on his return now
<SteveA> StevenK: are you asking about just the karma thing, or about the 'ubuntero' thing too?
<StevenK> SteveA: Both.
<SteveA> StevenK: did you sign the code of conduct?
<StevenK> Yup.
<SteveA> so, that'll explain the 'ubuntero' thing
<StevenK> Ahhh, okay.
<SteveA> an ubuntero is someone who has agreed to behave according to the code of conduct
<StevenK> Well, I'm helping people on IRC and looking at the wiki, so I thought I'd be nice and sign it.
* carlos checks for the karma thing
<StevenK> Well, I don't mind having a karma of 435, but I didn't do it. :-)
<Kinnison> That is a bit odd
* SteveA -> lunch
<carlos> StevenK, did you translate anything for GNOME, KDE or any other free software we have in launchpad?
<StevenK> carlos: I barely speak English well, so no. :-)
<carlos> StevenK, and did you upload any .po file for any product we have ?
<StevenK> carlos: Not to Rosetta, I do maintain a product you potiently have - Linda, the Debian package checker.
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> ok, we need our DBA
<StevenK> Okay, I just thought I should actually let someone know, if I've managed to get someone else's karma or something.
<Kinnison> Your karma events show up as happening last wednesday
<StevenK> Kinnison: I don't remember learning a new language last Wednesday ...
<carlos> Kinnison, did you see it on staging?
<carlos> if it was done on Wednesday I can do the checks myself
<StevenK> Kinnison: I didn't know you were a Ubuntu person, btw ...
* carlos goes there
<Kinnison> StevenK: well, for now, I'm a launchpad person :-)
<StevenK> Kinnison: :-)
* StevenK remebers speaking to bob2 about launchpad.
* Kinnison nods
* Kinnison whoops with joy: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file9yx2X1.html
* Kinnison 's throat wishes he just hadn't
* StevenK awwws at the 401
<Kinnison> it's just some output from a test
<Kinnison> I wouldn't be so upset if I were you :-)
<StevenK> Kinnison: :-) At the moment, I'm trying to avoid studying for an exam, so *any* distraction is welcome.
* StevenK races mirrors, instead.
<LarstiQ> StevenK: for a distraction, looked at bzr yet? ;)
<StevenK> Heh.
<StevenK> Actually, I just got so annoyed at tla-buildpackage that I ripped everything over to SVN, so I'm quite happy with my VCS at the moment.
<StevenK> If I knew my wife wouldn't notice, I'd install Ubuntu on this machine.
<LarstiQ> heh, what is it running atm?
<StevenK> sid
* StevenK is moving over to the Dark Side.
<carlos> StevenK, hmmm, ok, I see why you got karma 
<StevenK> carlos: Cool. Should I have?
<carlos> StevenK, I think  the pl.po and en.po for linda have your name as the last translator
<carlos> StevenK, could you confirm me it, please?
<StevenK> Ah, yes, that is the case.
<carlos> StevenK, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/linda/+pots/linda/
<StevenK> Linda is a little strange - I use PO files to lookup strings from tags.
<carlos> StevenK, that's still a bug because you should not get karma in that case
* Kinnison didn't think we ascribed karma for uploaded PO files
<carlos> Kinnison, I think that I finally found the path that gives you it (I fixed some other cases)
<Kinnison> carlos: cool
<StevenK> It's a neat bug, in any case - I haven't done anything, and already have karma > 400. :-)
<carlos> StevenK, about the Ubuntero status.. no idea
<StevenK> carlos: Ah, SteveA answered that.
<StevenK> carlos: It's due to me signing the Code of Conduct.
<carlos> oh, you did? I didn't see it, sorry :-P
<cprov> jordi: ping
<StevenK> carlos: Will my ill-gotten karma be ripped away?
<carlos> StevenK, the karma is reduced if you don't do new translations
<Kinnison> The atrophy of cosmic energy
<StevenK> carlos: ... but I will ... since I'll upload new versions of Linda.
* StevenK sods off outside in the dark for about 30 minutes.
<carlos> StevenK, well, when we fix the bug, you will not get new karma
<Kinnison> stub: upon your return, I could do with a blessing for https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file9eWaU2.html
<carlos> StevenK, anyway... you should not put your name as last translator of those files if you are not really a translator
<stub> Kinnison: Approved - I'll give you a number in a bit
<Kinnison> stub: thanks
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<Seveas> is there/will there be a mailinglist like ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com (auto-subscribed to all bugs) for malone?
* bradb notes snow outside
<bradb> (first snowfall)++ # pretty
<bradb> (20th snowfall)-- # IS IT SUMMER YET?
* Kinnison once again forgets his throat and whoops about https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileFINYRI.html
<sivang> bradb: lol, shame I'm not there to see it :)
<Kinnison> stub: got a patch number for me yet?
<stub> Kinnison: patch-40-01-0.sql, assuming my landing lands
<Kinnison> stub: Right, okay
* Kinnison will wait for that landing 'cos it sounds like a merge would be prudent
<stub> 1 hour 10 mins in pqm - should be any day now
<Kinnison> cool
<SteveA> hi salgado 
<SteveA> how's it going?
<kiko-zzz> hey dudes
<Kinnison> Urgh, forbidden attribute arse
<salgado> hi SteveA, kiko 
<kiko> how's it going salgado 
<kiko> made it back in one piece?
<Kinnison> zope.security.interfaces.ForbiddenAttribute: ('section', <SourcePackageRelease at 0x-4953ad34>)
<Kinnison> anyone know why that'd happen when section is in the interface?
<kiko> that's happened to me before
* kiko tries to remember why
<kiko> www or doctest?
<Kinnison> script
<Kinnison> I really don't need this. I'm feeling quite ill and I just want to finish this queue management script so I can rest
<kiko> hmmmm
<kiko> Kinnison, so initzopeless?
<Kinnison> yes
<Kinnison>     ztm = initZopeless(dbuser=config.uploadqueue.dbuser)
<kiko> why are you getting a security proxied instance?
<Kinnison>     execute_zcml_for_scripts()
<kiko> getutility?
<Kinnison>     distro = getUtility(IDistributionSet).getByName(options.distro)
<Kinnison> it all stems from there :-)
* Kinnison is a good boy and uses getUtility()
<Kinnison> and zope spanks me for it :-(
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> so you get a distroset and when querying from it you get back packages with forbidden section?
<Kinnison> after drilling through a few layers yes
<Kinnison> distro -> distrorelease -> queue -> queuesource -> sourcepackagerelease
<Kinnison> I can read the sodding section
<Kinnison> just not write to it
<Kinnison> and nothing I can find suggests it should be in the least bit readonly
<jordi> cprov-away: pong
<kiko> you need to write to section, then?
<kiko> hey jordi 
<kiko> how's boston?
<Kinnison> kiko: yes, this is an override adjustment in the queue
<Kinnison> this involves writing to the section/component/priority of things
<kiko> I see.
<jordi> Kinnison: I haven't been in the city yet
<jordi> I've been in Cambridge/MIT
<jordi> today is Boston and finally airport.
<kiko> Kinnison, I wonder. What user does your script run as -- not the dbuser, but the user.
* Kinnison hands jordi a tab completion key which works
<Kinnison> kiko: me
<jordi> damn
<BjornT> Kinnison: iirc, <allow interface="..."> only specify read permissions. for write you need to specify <allow set_schema="..."> as well in sourcepackagerelease.zcml
<jordi> sorry daniel :)
<Kinnison> BjornT: you what?!
<kiko> Kinnison, and you have launchpad.Edit on the SPR?
<BjornT> Kinnison: sorry, i'm tired atm :)
<Kinnison> kiko: I'm not logged in
<Kinnison> kiko: This is a script running on an appserver
<BjornT> Kinnison: look in sourcepackagerelease.zcml
<Kinnison> BjornT: right?
<BjornT> Kinnison: you'll see a section <content class="...ISourcePackageRelease">
<Kinnison> without the I yes
<BjornT> in that section you have <allow interface="...ISourcePackageRelease">
<Kinnison> yep
<BjornT> Kinnison: yes, withouth the I
<BjornT> Kinnison: that tells you that you allow reading, but since you haven't set up any write permissions, you're not allowed to set any attributes
<Kinnison> urgh
<BjornT> Kinnison: so that first question is, who should be allowed to set attributes?
<Kinnison> Erm, in terms of the UI, probably only those people in a team not yet defined
<Kinnison> in terms of the scripts, it should just work goddamnit
<Kinnison> at this rate, I'm gonna unwrap the proxy to just get on with it
<BjornT> Kinnison: so then you can use <require permission="launchpad.Edit" set_schema="...ISourcePackageRelease"> for now
<BjornT> i think scripts are allowed to get/set attributes as long as a security declaration exists
<Kinnison> okay
* Kinnison tries
<Kinnison> BjornT: didn't help
<Kinnison> It'd be really handy if it told you why it was forbidden
* Kinnison adds a huge XXX and gets on with life
<kiko> such is life
<kiko> I'm outta here
<kiko> stay safe loafers
<uws> I never dare to put XXX in my code
* Kinnison grins
<Kinnison> why not?
<Kinnison>     # XXX: dsilvers: 20051115: Should not need this, but until ZCML makes more
<Kinnison>     # sense to me, it's quicker than fighting the security model.
<uws> I'm too scared a colleague trying to find porn on my machine will find it
<Kinnison>     from zope.security.proxy import removeSecurityProxy
* Kinnison cackles
* uws always uses  FIXME or TODO
<Kinnison> aah, FIXME and TODO mean different things
<uws> grep -e TODO -i FIXME
<Kinnison> codepaths which touch XXXs should warn
<Kinnison> code which hits a FIXME should error
<Kinnison> code which passes a TODO is an info
<uws> not in my code :)
* Kinnison smiles
<Kinnison> not in my code either, but this is work, not play
<uws> Heh. that's the same her :P
<uws> here*
* Kinnison grins
<uws> I get paid to hack on a personal project ;)
<uws> (which I use at work too)
<Kinnison> lucky you
<uws> nah
<uws> not really
<uws> (my laptop battery is dying, if I don't respond you know why)
* Kinnison nods
<uws> I'm the only linux user in a win32 company
* Kinnison ponders. Right, you can shift overrides in the queue and you can accept something
* Kinnison writes action_REJECT
* uws just a student desperately needing the money
<LarstiQ> uws: aww
<uws> LarstiQ: bear with me! :)
<bradb> BjornT: Hi. Are you interested in reviewing the X-Malone-Bug bit of the malone-initial-bug-contacts branch?
<BjornT> bradb: how big is the diff?
<bradb> BjornT: 7 files changed, 210 insertions(+), 23 deletions(-) approximately. (I haven't yet figured out how to get bzr to tell me what changes I've made from the "parent" branch.)
<stub> bzr diff -r branch:/my/local/mirror/of/the/parent/branch
<stub> (branch is a keyword)
* stub goes to bed
<bradb> ah, that seems like a well hidden feature
* bradb wanted bzr diff /the/branch to just work
<stub> Indeed. I'm sure there is some even more obscure syntax lurking in there to diff against a particular revision too.
<stub> I suspect that will be changed - enough people have found it to be 'non discoverable'
<Kinnison> stub: Happy for me to have 40-01-0 for my patch?
<stub> Kinnison: yes
<Kinnison> cool
<bradb> i did bzr diff -r2821..2822, because at least that much was documented. branch: is not (in the place where i'm looking for it, which is 'bzr help diff'
<Kinnison> bradb: 'bzr diff /some/other/branch' is intended to work at some-future-time. See bzr-devel for more info
<stub> Its kinda obvious what you mean if you specify a path name to a totally different working tree. Not sure what the issue is
* stub goes to bed for real this time
<bradb> Kinnison: I'm as keen to follow bzr-devel as bzr developers are to follow LP development discussion, tbh. :)
<stub> 367 unread messages in there ;)
* Kinnison grins
<bradb> BjornT: So, it's 7 files changed, 224 insertions(+), 25 deletions(-)
<Kinnison> bradb: the issue with diff /some/other/branch is what you mean if there are uncommitted changes over in the other branch
<BjornT> bradb: sure, send it to me.
<bradb> ok
<bradb> BjornT: sent
* bradb heads off for lunch
* bradb & # bbl
<mdke> i have a question about specs on LP
<mdke> i wrote a spec recently and requested some feedback. the page now shows "no feedback requests outstanding", but I never received anything, despite being subscribed to the page, AND the wiki page. I _think_ the reviewer made a change to the status (Needs Discussion, Needs Guidance) but I have no way of telling, because I can't find any kind of comment history. What can I do?
<ddaa> mdke: ask the reviewer?
<ddaa> optionally, fill a bug about lack of status history :)
<sivang> ddaa: I already filed a bug about lack of review emailing interface :)
<mdke> did I miss a reply to my question earlier?
<mdke> (network issues)
* bradb returns, jumps into X-Malone-Bug review
<lifeless> bradb: bzr log --help
<lifeless> bradb: does that explain how to get the 'last 10' well enogh ?
<bradb> lifeless: As best I can see, it doesn't mention anything about getting the last N logs.
<lifeless> 'To request a range of logs, you can use the command -r begin..end
<lifeless> -r revision requests a specific revision, -r ..end or -r begin.. are
<lifeless> also valid.
<lifeless> '
<bradb> The documentation for -r informs me enough to let me know that if my brain is willing to calculate this all, there is a way to show the last 10 revisions.
<lifeless> ok
<ddaa> lifeless: hey
<ddaa> I'd like your advice
<ddaa> what do you think would be the proper thing to do:
<ddaa> harass you and niemeyer until you adress the review items I punted to you, or fix them myself so the branch can land this week?
<lifeless> ddaa: well, I have emailed the review list, ccd you I think, so you know exactly what my fixes would be.
<lifeless> ddaa: I did that email up with steve.
<lifeless> in terms of proper, 'pragmatism beats purity'
<ddaa> I'm not sure I can parse your last two messages
<lifeless> Steve and I reviewed the review feedback on the code I wrote
<lifeless> I did up an email saying how those points would be address which he was happy with.
<lifeless> thats the first two lines.
<ddaa> okay
<lifeless> the last line is a quote from the python Tao.
<lifeless> ;)
<lifeless> by which I mean 'do it yourself is probably better'.
<ddaa> Approximative quote.
<lifeless> paraphrase then.
<ddaa> "Special cases aren't special enough to break the rules.
<ddaa> Although practicality beats purity."
<ddaa> yeah, I got the gist of your misquote :)
<lifeless> I've been trying to get to it since you mailed it to me
<lifeless> but had various mishaps
<lifeless> given its your branch to land, and the changes needed to the code I wrote are miniscule, I think its better you do it.
<sivang> lifeless: I didn't know python had a Tao :)
<ddaa> lifeless: sure, sure... niemeyer has more things to fix. But most of it he wrote during the sprint and I should have reviewed anyway.
<niemeyer> ddaa: I'm aware about the changes, and may work on them ASAP if you want (e.g. tomorrow, today is holiday).
<niemeyer> ddaa: But you may choose not to wait for me to fix tab issues and the like.. :)
<ddaa> niemeyer: that would be real cool. I'm going to fix lifeless' stuff tomorrow. And I would really really like to have the branch merged by thursday. Launchpad meeting time is patch freeze for monday rollout.
<niemeyer> ddaa: I was going to fix them yesterday, but the branch took forever to sync.
<lifeless> ddaa: I'd like you to consider one further thing
<lifeless> ddaa: It might be better not to delete *all* the branches, rather to just nuke their referenced content but keep their current baz url. That way we keep the link from product to branch for the baz2bzr process.
<ddaa> gn?
<ddaa> baz url?
<ddaa> no provision for that in the new database
<ddaa> and not needed IMO. We can associate baz branches to products using the productseries.targetarch* fields.
<lifeless> we *can*, but we dont *have to*.
<ddaa> but maybe I do not understand what you mean.
<lifeless> http://bazaar.ubuntu.com/$archive/$branch is the baz url for the current branches.
<ddaa> Couple of things:
<lifeless> the problem with using the productseries fields is that a lot of them are not relevant because they have not managed to publish yet.
<ddaa> We need to do it anyway because we want to associate branches to productseries properly. Not just products.
<ddaa> lifeless: productseries.importstatus tells us what is relevent.
<lifeless> sure. I'm just pointing out that a rush to production is not needed, it might be better to get these remaining things locked down, because once we delete the dbdata, its gone. Its much harder to recover from.
<ddaa> Well. We can ask our beloved db to dump it. I can put it back if needed using importd superpowers.
<lifeless> so the question is, is it easier to infer it again later, or record it explicitly now ?
<ddaa> But I do not think that's going to be needed, really. And that's a great occasion to get rid of plenty of ugly data. Like the archnamespace used as title...
<ddaa> I do think it would be easier to clean it out. No data migration to worry about. Easy to infer. Need to infer anyway.
<lifeless> ok.
<ddaa> BTW
* BjornT -> bed
<ddaa> maybe get a word to jblack about an annoucement that imports for baz are going away within a couple of months.
<lifeless> jblack: ^^
<ddaa> I should mail jblack about it myself, but the jetlag has got the best of me...
<mpt> SteveA, was it you who fixed bug 3588?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3588: I'm told I have to log in, right after I've been logged in Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Stuart Bishop, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3588
<jblack> ddaa: ??
<lifeless> jblack: the imports will become bzr only sooin
<jblack> Good.
<jblack> And I'l be happy to make that statement.
<jblack> I haven't worked out the statement for the supermirror yet either. And people have been looking for info.
<jblack> lifeless: I think we could use an intenal and external baz list/email alias 
<lifeless> ?
<jblack> Basically a ng version of team@bazaar.canonical.com and some sort of internal team@bazaar.canonical.com
<jblack> The internal one probably isn't necessary, but I think there's use for a team one.
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> I don't consider them separate teams
<jblack> Is mpool, abentley and jameinel on it? 
<lifeless> AFAIK yes
<jblack> Oh, then that's great. =) 
<lifeless> certainly they could be if they aren't.
<bradb> question about the email module's behaviour when folding headers:
<bradb>     >>> msg.get_all("X-Malone-Bug")
<bradb>     ['product=firefox; status=New; priority=None; assignee=None;', 'distribution=debian; sourcepackage=mozilla-firefox;\n\tcomponent=None; status=New; priority=None; assignee=None; '] 
<bradb> The folded header there (distribution=debian...etc) ends with an extra space. Anyone know what an extra space seems to get added to folded header values?
<bradb> s/what an/why an/
<mpt> hi bradb 
<bradb> hey mpt 
<mpt> we should sort out what New and Accepted mean, I think :-)
<mpt> e.g. you marked bug 2633 as Accepted whie simultaneously asking what sort of fix was wanted
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2633: Graphing &amp; reporting of bug activity Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Minor, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2633
<mpt> ... Accepted by nobody, even!
<mpt> So what do you think of the idea of having Unconfirmed, Confirmed, and Accepted?
<LarstiQ> then, who can set it to confirmed, everybody, or only the maintainer?
<mpt> LarstiQ, I think any logged-in person would be able to change it from Unconfirmed to Confirmed, but only the assignee would be able to change it to Accepted
<mpt> because Accepted would mean "I'm working on this bug right now"
<bradb> mpt: At the moment, Accepted means the opposite of Rejected. i.e. it's Accepted as a problem needing fixing. as per bug 971, I think they should just be Unconfirmed/Confirmed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #971: New/Accepted task statuses might be better named Unconfirmed/Confirmed Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/971
<mpt> bradb, I read bug 971 and commented, that's what I'm talking about.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #971: New/Accepted task statuses might be better named Unconfirmed/Confirmed Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/971
<mpt> Ubugtu, you shouldn't give details for the same bug more than once in five minutes.
<bradb> mpt: Where did you write the comment?
* LarstiQ was just about to say that, but also mentioning #971
<mpt> bradb, in both the bug report, and in #launchpad five minutes ago :-)
<bradb> I don't see a comment from you in the bug report, despite refreshing several times
<mpt> or at least, I updated the description to mention the possible conflict
<bradb> Oh...that makes it harder to figure out what changed. :)
<mpt> So implement BugHistory :-P
<bradb> e.g. if I were looking at a "last updated" type bug listing, I'd expect that probably the last one or two comments shown on that page are related to whatever that recent change was
<mpt> Yes, there should be a collapsed line at the bottom saying "Matthew Paul Thomas changed the description"
<mpt> which you can expand to see the diff
<mpt> anyway
<mpt> What do you think about Unconfirmed + Confirmed + Accepted, bradb?
<mpt> or perhaps Unconfirmed + Confirmed + In Progress
<bradb> I was thinking of something more like the latter
#launchpad 2006-11-13
<yankees26> to have a project and bazaar setup on launchpad, does the project need to be affiliated with Ubuntu? (im sort of confused on what launchpad is)
<crimsun> no, it doesn't.
<yankees26> ah, ok
<yankees26> thanks
<yankees26> launchpad sent me the email with PGP stuff that i need to decrypt and 'cause im new to gpg i ahve no idea what to do
<dsas> yankees26: You probably need to set up your mail client with pgp stuff.
<yankees26> ah, im using gmail
<dsas> ah
<crimsun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto if you're not familiar
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71641 in soyuz "IPerson should provide a RFC-822 address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71641
* gfjfjk np: Armor for Sleep - my town [03:32m/192Kbps/44KHz] 
<stgraber> I got a stupid question, is that possible to destroy a branch (and the product as well) on launchpad ?
<stgraber> I have some problem with an old test branch (no product associated and completly useless branch) : https://launchpad.net/people/stgraber/+branch/test/testbranch
<stgraber> I don't find any way to simply destroy it
<carlos> morning
<somerville32> Is the meetings section of launchpad only for big meetings/sprints or can it be used for more casual meetings?
<kiko> somerville32, you can try it out for your smal meetings, sure.
<kiko> somerville32, it serves mainly to aggregate people around specs
<somerville32> kk :] 
<somerville32> Who generally approves specifications?
<somerville32> How does it work?
<somerville32> Oh
<somerville32> I found a wiki page
<LarstiQ> well, that depends per product I guess
<somerville32> Well, we're working on a welcome centre
<somerville32> Specifically for Xubuntu
<somerville32> but it could easily be used for the other sister distros
<LarstiQ> ah, distro work
* LarstiQ is ignorant about that
<somerville32> Ok
#launchpad 2006-11-14
<OgMaciel> cprov: ping
<mpt> sfllaw, ping
<sfllaw> mpt: Pong.
<sfllaw> How can I help you?
<mpt> sfllaw, have you seen http://wiki.mozilla.org/BugzillaWorkflowImprovements ?
<mpt> They suggest READY as well
<sfllaw> mpt: sabdfl has proposed a Triaged which breaks into "To Do" and "Won't Fix".
<sfllaw> mpt: I can talk to you about this when I come downstairs.
<sfllaw> mpt: Or try to find BjornT.
<mpt> iiiiiiiiiiiinteresting
<xbright> hello
<xbright> is there a launchpad admin here ?
<LarstiQ> xbright: yes, but probably not active at the moment, what do you want to ask?
<xbright> I was mistaken, I submit a new product but I just realize that I can't add my own release..
<LarstiQ> how so?
<xbright> hm, my english isn't very well... you, how do you add your release to your product in Launchpad ?
<stgraber> xbright: il faut que tu ai envoy ton code dans ta branche personnel ~/produit/xxxx puis tu dis d'utiliser se repo pour ton produit, ensuite tu peux faire une release
<stgraber> xbright: si j'ai bien compris la question
<xbright> qu'entends tu par  envoyer ton code dans ta branche personnel  ?
<stgraber> tu dois lier ton produit  un repository pour pouvoir faire une release, donc soit tu en as dj un (CVS/SVN/bazaar, ...) et tu donnes les infos, soit tu utilises bazaar avec ton compte launchpad
<LarstiQ> xbright: I'm not entirely sure what you mean, but we have https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/0.12
<xbright> stgraber, je n'en ai pas.. je dois donc utiliser bazaar avec mon compte launchpad.. en gros, a donne quoi ?
<xbright> LarstiQ, thanks, i'll see
<sfllaw> SteveA: I'd love to join the Launchpad beta test.
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> please, i would know the process for add a distro (Ebuntu) on lp ?
<kiko> jamesh jamesh 
<jamesh> kiko: yeah?
<minghua> How can I report a bug against LP itself?  The page shows all bugs I've reported, particularly.
<jamesh> minghua: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+filebug
<Sp4rKy> what's the process for add a distro in LP ?
<minghua> jamesh: thanks!
<jamesh> Sp4rKy: at this point, ask on the launchpad-users mailing list.
<Sp4rKy> jamesh: k thx
<SteveA> sfllaw: sure, I'll send a message about that a little later this week.
<WebMaven> SteveA: AYT?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71840 in launchpad "Indicate the "bug watch" reporter somehow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71840
<jamesh> WebMaven: he is around, but busy
<WebMaven> jamesh: he started a conversation with me, then vanished.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71845 in soyuz "Please add sha256 checksums to the Release file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71845
<jamesh> WebMaven: we're all at a conference right now, so occasionally get pulled away to do other things
<WebMaven> jamesh: I thought the Ubuntu Developer Summit was last week?
#launchpad 2006-11-15
<jamesh> WebMaven: there is a Canonical company conference this week
<WebMaven> jamesh: Ah. I see.
<jamesh> ddaa: make check-python TESTFILTER=testFeatureRlogPathRevision
<Sp4rKy> hi there
<Sp4rKy> raphink: ping
<Sp4rKy> raphink: i would know if it's possible to add a new disto on LP
<Sp4rKy> an ubuntu based distro
<Sp4rKy> Ebuntu :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71960 in launchpad "Support unicode string in testbrowser" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71960
<Sp4rKy> hi
#launchpad 2006-11-16
<raraavis> we're creating a dude ranch for software engineers
<Linuturk> I need an admin to check and see if I have a launchpad account under a list of email addresses please.
<Linuturk> I can't remember if I've registered or not
<carlos> Linuturk: try to create a new account with that email
<carlos> if you are allowed to do it, it doesn't exist
<carlos> if you are not allowed, it does exist
<carlos> ;-)
<Linuturk> I have 4 accounts it could have been created with . . . so I don't want them to be redundant . . .
<danilos> Linuturk: you can merge them back later when you find them ;)
<carlos> Linuturk: anyway, I was joking
<carlos> you can do the search yourself
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/people
<carlos> search for your email address
<carlos> at least it works for me non preferred email address
<carlos> s/for me non/for me with non/
<Linuturk> ok
<Linuturk> i found both email addresses
<Linuturk> but . ..
<Linuturk> one doesn't give the option to add another email address
<Linuturk> can I just have someone delete the one I don't want?
<matsubara> Linuturk: do you have access to both emails?
<Linuturk> yes
<Linuturk> I have both logins now
<Linuturk> i reset the passwords
<matsubara> Linuturk: so, just merge the accounts
<matsubara> Linuturk: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<Linuturk> thx
<Linuturk> I get it now :)
<matsubara> Linuturk: you're welcome
<carlos> SteveA: ping
<kiko> <jst> vlad: I don't really have anything against the language, I've just been tainted against crappy software that happened to be written in python
<kiko> johnny never used any php
<kiko> ;)
<Linuturk> does it usually take a while for the ubuntu keyserver to update it's key list? I just generated one, and am trying to sign it to launchpad . . .
<Linuturk> OpenPGP btw
<Linuturk> o, and which key do I put in Evolution? the sub?
<Linuturk> and, finally, is the date included or excluded from the key?
<matsubara> Linuturk: which keyserver did you upload your key to?
<Linuturk> keyserver.ubuntu.com << per the instructions in Launchpad
<Linuturk> I generated the key using the defaults
<matsubara> Linuturk: when you try to upload your key, do you get any error?
<Linuturk> no errors at all
<Linuturk> straight back to terminal
<Linuturk> I'm copying the fingerprint straight out of the terminal
<matsubara> Linuturk: I meant when you try to upload your fingerprint here: launchpad.net/people/<your-lp-name>/+editpgpkeys
<Linuturk> ah, it prompts for the fingerprint
<Linuturk> I enter it by copying out of the terminal
<Linuturk> here is the screen it pops up
<Linuturk> http://pastebin.ca/249685
<matsubara> Linuturk: is that key registered with your gmail address as shown in the pastebin?
<Linuturk> yes
<matsubara> Linuturk: ok, I couldn't find it in the keyserver
<matsubara> $ gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 
<matsubara> Linuturk: can you paste the output of the command? Are you sure it worked?
<Linuturk> $ gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys
<Linuturk> linuturk@NAABAL:~$ 
<Linuturk> bah
<Linuturk> no output, straight back to terminal
<matsubara> Linuturk: can you try: $ gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key <your-key-ID>
<matsubara> Linuturk: where key-ID is the last 8 characters from your fingerprint
<Linuturk> --send-key or --send-keys ?
<matsubara> --send-key
<Linuturk> ok, it said, gpg: sending key ******* to hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com then back to terminal
<Linuturk> ok, validation on launchpad worked :)
<matsubara> Linuturk: all right, now your keys is there
<matsubara> Linuturk: things should be ok now :)
<Linuturk> umm
<Linuturk> one more quick question
<Linuturk> do I put that same id in the settings for Evolutoin?
<Linuturk> or, so I put the sud in there?
<Linuturk> sub*
<Linuturk> Evolution*
<matsubara> Linuturk: no idea, I don't use Evolution myself
<Linuturk> hmm, well, what is my Key ID ?
<Linuturk> the last eight of the fingerprint?
<Linuturk> wait, that's the public one
<Linuturk> so, the private one must be the one labled sub
<Linuturk> my guess is I only put in *****/******** and don't include the date following ****-**-** right?
<Linuturk> ok, nvm, figured it out
<Linuturk> :)
<Linuturk> thx again :)
<WebMaven> SteveA: ping
<jordi> hmmm, now carlos
<jordi> no carlos even
<glatzor> ping carlos: I would need some assistance setting up the translation of the ubuntu weekly newsletter in rosetta
<glatzor> carlos: what rights to I need to upload a template? I am not part of the marketing team who owns the product
<WebMaven> SteveA: ping
<WebMaven> SteveA: ping
#launchpad 2006-11-17
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72110 in launchpad "Need to provide a way for anonymous users to get a list of archive mirrors on their country (or continent, if there's none in their country)" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72110
<WebMaven> SteveA: ping
<Mez> how do i target a bug to feisty ?
<mpt> Mez, you can't yet afaik
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72194 in malone "Upstream might have several related bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72194
<o0Olli> how do i unsubscribe my account @launchpad? i dont want this emails anymore....
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72237 in launchpad "Store failure reports sent by apt about mirrors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72237
#launchpad 2006-11-18
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72254 in blueprint "Add specification in a distro release context crashes" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72254
* Mez -> bed
#launchpad 2006-11-19
<mamzers555> hello, i postet some information to an existing bug, but i don't remember which bug it was, how can i find out this?
<boricua> how can i see bugs submited by me in launchpad
<boricua> i forgot the bug #
<mdke_> boricua: go to your homepage, then click bugs, then Bugs reported
<boricua> i dont see bugs reported there
<mdke_> top left
<boricua> in between what?
<boricua> mdke_, in between what  i still dont see it
<mdke_> in between "Assigned" and "Subscribed"
<mdke_> or do a page search (ctrl + F) on "reported"
<boricua> i dont see any of that
<mdke_> boricua: did you go to your homepage and click "Bugs"?
<boricua> yes
<mdke_> give me the url
<boricua> ok i see it now
<mdke_> phew
<boricua> once a bug is in progress how long before a fix?
<mdke_> it depends on who is fixing it and how difficult it is to fix
<glehnhoff> Am I here right? I try to login into launchpad in order to report an Evolution IMAP bug. I have my E-Mail and Password but the system does not log me in. Any idea what is going on?
<glehnhoff> I am desperately looking for someone who can help with the Launchpad-Login. I try to login into launchpad in order to report an Evolution IMAP bug. I have my E-Mail and Password but the system does not log me in. Any idea what is going on? I even let resend my password to my E-Mail-Address and put in a new password, all the same. I can't log-in. There is even no error message or anything like this. Help would be nice
<metres> Hello, I have a problem registering OpenPGP keys... 
<metres> The system doesnt want to Import my Key
<metres> I succeed thanks anyway
<metres> Is there anybody ?
<mdke> metres: try asking, but it's a Sunday so you might not find a lot of people
<metres> hello mdke :) I want to help but I dont know where to start...
<mdke> help in what way?
<metres> test or develop packages
<mdke> metres: for Ubuntu? You need an Ubuntu channel for that. Try #ubuntu-motu for helping develop packages
<metres> perfect thanks I'll try this
#launchpad 2007-11-14
<ubotu> New bug: #162660 in soyuz "Allow autosync to follow experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162660
<PriceChild> I've got the option of editing other users' questions in all projects... I haven't actually tried going through with it yet but assume it'd work. About to file this as a bug unless its a "feature" in disguise?
<Hobbsee> WTH is needing attention?
<Hobbsee> this panel is needing attention or something?
<Hobbsee> Questions needing your attention for Launchpad
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> Launchpad has unanswered questions in the following languages: 1 in French. Can you help?
<Hobbsee> how is it needing my attention, if it's not certain it's a question i can help with?
<Hobbsee> and since when do i speak french?
<r0ver> hello. Is it possible to delete a project started by myself ?
<PriceChild> After editing the question, I can't see the original question either like you can with bugs
<stdin> r0ver: no, you need a LP admin to do it
<r0ver> stdin: ok, thanks
<cprov-lunch> cprov
<cprov> lamont: queue-mangler ?
<lamont> er, queue-builder?
<cprov> lamont: it runs on intervals of 30 minutes.
<lamont> so, :00 and :30?
<cprov> lamont: no it varies, it runs (32 min) and wait 30 minutes then runs again ... that's how the buildd-sequencer operates
<lamont> ah, ok
<lamont> so there's not really anyway to tell when it's running, other than by being on the machine?
<Hobbsee> lamont: can you explain https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+archive/+build/442279 ?  the binary which it's missing was built on the 29th, in that ppa.
<Hobbsee> lamont: cprov says it's likely due to the new chroots.
<Hobbsee> lamont: i'd guess that sbuild has stopped picking up the deps from it's own ppa for some reason, but it wasnt doing it before (see kdebase, iirc)
 * lamont finishes screaming.
<lamont> some days, I hateseseses my video card
<lamont> other times, I hate the driver that crashes my machine from time to time
<lamont> cprov: do you have the hardy tarballs where I can grab them?  that'll let me answer Hobbsee's question
<lamont> err, actually, Hobbsee's question requires the gutsy/i386 tarball
<Ubulette> is lpia (main) buildd broken ?
<Ubulette> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10366796/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-lpia.xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b1~rc3%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<Hobbsee> lamont: did you find the problem?
<elmo> Ubulette: is that a PPA?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> elmo, no
<elmo> oh -1.9 is a separate source package
<elmo> meh
<elmo> ok, fixed the buildd, I think/hope, retrying the build
<Ubulette> ok, thanks
<Ubulette> elmo, could you force the retry for me please ?
<elmo> Ubulette: I have done
<Ubulette> excellent
<Ubulette> thanks :)
<Ubulette> elmo, it failed again, this time missing cdbs. could you save the day once more ? :)
<elmo> I'm looking at it
<Ubulette> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10367122/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-lpia.xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b1~rc3%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<Ubulette> elmo, i don't get the missing + does not exist
<ubotu> New bug: #162699 in soyuz "Add link to full build queue from Build details page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162699
<ubotu> New bug: #162703 in launchpad "Pre-release code notice should link to bug report page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162703
<ubotu> New bug: #162713 in launchpad "should complain loudly when different versions of internal services talk xml-rpc to each other" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162713
<elmo> Ubulette: OK, I think I've found the problem.  I've set xulrunner-1.9 to rebuild... again.
<Ubulette> thanks
<elmo> Ubulette: aha, that seems happier now
<Ubulette> indeed. Thanks a lot.
<Ubulette> elmo, the i386 one has been fully built for more than 20 min but it's still stuck in the same status (Currently building), like if it was waiting for something to happen
<elmo> Ubulette: I'll defer to cprov on that ... 
<Ubulette> ok. Thx. it's https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/rothera
<Ubulette> or https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9~b1~rc3+nobinonly-0ubuntu1/+build/444687
<Ubulette> cprov, could you help for ^^ ?
<cprov> Ubulette: let me check
<Ubulette> i've seen that many times in ppas, it eventually stops (ie timeout) after 3h doing nothing, then succeeds.
<cprov> ubuntulog: slave-scanner was hung :(
<Ubulette> oh, ok.
<cprov> ubuntulog: uhm, but it's still building ...
<Ubulette> yes
<cprov> Ubulette: I can't be right.
<Ubulette> hm ?
<cprov> Ubulette: how long does it takes to build normally ?  would it be bad to lose this job result ?
<Ubulette> 50min to 1h.
<Ubulette> it's the main dep of firefox3, which just started so I expect it to fail
<cprov> uhm, it is worth of some investigation then.
<Ubulette> if you can restart it without me bumping it, fine
<cprov> no worries, it will fail soon enough 
<cprov> no, we need to access the builder, elmo do you have time ?
<Ubulette> ff3 is in dep wait now so i'm not worried. feel free to debug this xul build
<Ubulette> lpia is in the same state
<nealmcb> I'm looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/libvirt/ and noticing that there is no "code" tab and no project associated with it.  the project involved seems to be http://libvirt.org/ where they publish code via cvs.  I'm not quite clear on how to make that association - do I need to register a whole new project in launchpad, or is there a shortcut of some sort, or should I get the real maintainers to do it all?
<pochu> nealmcb: try removing gutsy/ from the url
<nealmcb> done
<nealmcb> pochu: but I still don't see a project association or code tab.  I'm just thinking having launchpad pull their code and making it available via bzr would be handy, and remember seeing that encouraged somewhere but I don't remember the proper steps
<ajmitch> yes, an upstream project needs to be registered in launchpad for that to happen
<nealmcb> ajmitch: just the guy I was gonna talk to next :-)
<ajmitch> oh dear, why?
<nealmcb> so should I just go ahead and do that, and get a "series" and link the code base to it?  
<nealmcb> ajmitch: well, you pulled libvirt originally I guess
<ajmitch> I believe so, yes
<ajmitch> it's been awhile since I've looked at how to do imports & various things
<nealmcb> that's why I came here to find the experts :-)
<nealmcb> and should there be a super-project for virt-manager etc? or are they separate enough to remain separated?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hi mpt 
<mdke> has anyone used the gutsy installerfor a thinkpad t43? It seems to hang at the partition stage - gparted also just keeps scanning for devices continuously and I can't find /dev/hda or /dev/sda in order to try fdisk
<mdke> gah, chan
<mdke> sorry
<nealmcb> so I'm at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/libvirt/+addbranch and it isn't clear where to put the cvs information for a mirrored branch
<nealmcb> ajmitch: or is this mostly a pointless exercise?
<thumper> nealmcb: branches are for bzr branches, not cvs
<thumper> nealmcb: if you want to import from CVS then it isn't a mirrored branch, it is a code import
<nealmcb> thumper: thanks
<ajmitch> ah, you've awakened an expert that you were looking for
<nealmcb> :-)
<mpt> PriceChild, that you can edit any question is not a bug, the same is possible for bug reports
<mpt> PriceChild, but that you can't get back the original question is bug 50562.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50562 in launchpad-answers "Save original question when using 'Edit question'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50562
<mpt> hi ajmitch :-)
<thumper> nealmcb: see https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports
<nealmcb> ajmitch: but I am curious, is this helpful?  or will I just annoy the author Daniel Veillard?
<thumper> nealmcb: project groups are only creatable by launchpad admins right now I believe
<ajmitch> I don't think many authors would be annoyed, but it is useful
<ajmitch> I believe it's necessary to register a project in order to mark a bug as affecting upstream
<thumper> nealmcb: if you are registering a project but don't want to have much to do with it you can set the maintainer to some general registrant user, but I can't remember who exactly off the top of my head
<ajmitch> registray administrators
 * thumper wonders who's awake that'd know
<ajmitch> s/ray/ry/
<thumper> ajmitch: yeah, that's right#
<mpt> hmmmm
<mpt> perhaps registry administrators should be a radio button
<nealmcb> thumper: getting close... so if the cvs command is  cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@libvirt.org:2401/data/cvs co libvirt    is the module "libvirt"?
<nealmcb> and is there any "branch"?
<nealmcb> and can I specify the password somehow?
<mwhudson> nealmcb: branch needs to be MAIN
<mwhudson> the password can be specified in the CVSROOT
<nealmcb> mwhudson: interesting - what is the syntax?  hints on how to do that would be helpful on https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports
<ubotu> New bug: #162754 in launchpad "Hard to disclaim maintainership of a project you're registering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162754
<nealmcb> mpt: nice feature request - thanks :-)
<mpt> yw
<mwhudson> nealmcb: i can't remember :)
<nealmcb> it looks pretty clear to me that the libvirt project I've just registered was used for the gutsy libvirt package code and I assume the same is true for earlier releases.  but does it matter which release (gutsy, hardy, etc) I associate it with?
<mwhudson> nealmcb: i _think_ it's just :pserver:user:pass@host:/root
<mwhudson> yes, seems so
<nealmcb> mwhudson: thanks
<nealmcb> well, I registered the libvirt project for the hardy libvirt package.  it doesn't seem to affect gutsy, but that probably matters less
<nealmcb> ta
<ubotu> New bug: #162759 in malone "Source portlet says incorrectly says a package is in universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162759
#launchpad 2007-11-15
<soren> https://edge.launchpad.net/~shawarma/+archive/+build/444858  <-- The builder is listed as an i386 one, but produces amd64 binaries.
<soren> It seems to be supposed to build amd64 binaries. I think it's just listed incorrectly.
<elmo> soren: file a bug on soyuz
<mpt> soren, that bug's reported, I confirmed it yesterday
<soren> mpt: Oh, ok.
<soren> Sorry for the trouble.
<mpt> no trouble :-)
<mpt> soren, it's bug 159606
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159606 in launchpad-buildd "osmium incorrectly described as i386" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159606
<ubotu> New bug: #162763 in launchpad-bazaar ""Register merge proposal" is indirect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162763
<ubotu> New bug: #162771 in rosetta "Poor feedback from translation export queue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162771
<ubotu> New bug: #162803 in malone "Please support different "Also affects distribution" targets for different bug tasks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162803
<Hobbsee> mpt: :P
<Hobbsee> mpt: that requires me to re-login, etc, just to post a damn question.
<Hobbsee> which requires finding my LP p/w
<jamesh> if only web browsers could remember details like that
<Hobbsee> it does - for the vanilla, and beta ones.  assuming i'm on launchpad.net itself, not a url off that.
<Hobbsee> lamont: did you find teh chroot problem, btw?
<mpt> Hobbsee, what does?
<Hobbsee> mpt: your comment on my question, about that i should use staging, not production
<mpt> oh
<mpt> You don't know your Launchpad password? That's mildly alarming
<Hobbsee> mpt: my password safe does.
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos 
<ubotu> New bug: #162873 in launchpad "LookupError when editing team if you changed your Launchpad ID after loading the form" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162873
<lamont> Hobbsee: I had, um, computer problems.
<Hobbsee> lamont: ...right
<lamont> so no. I'll look when I get to the office today
<Hobbsee> lamont: cool, OK
<lamont> Hobbsee: amusingly (1) INIC162x doesn't support SATA drives of over 2^28 sectors (LBA48), (2) my mother board doesn't allow me to have both primary IDE and SATA active (so the IDE-to-SATA adapter was not successful as a solution), and (3) best buy actually has a non INIC162x SATA controller card.
<Hobbsee> lamont: ouch!
<lamont> so, two trips into town yesterday :-(
<lamont> oh, and the new machine has a different video card, so it shouldn't randomly lock up because I moved the mouse at the wrong instant.
<lamont> and I need to leave 3 minutes ago.
<lamont> gone
<Rinchen> hello SteveA 
<danilos> you?
<bigjools> meh
<carlos> me!
<carlos> :-P
<schwuk> who?
<danilos> he!
<mpt> Couldn't be!
<gmb> We
<gmb> are the knights
<barry> mao
 * schwuk feels like he's reading Dr Seuss
<bac> no talking
<Rinchen> penalty card - talking
<ddaa> meow
<LongPointyStick> woof
<gmb> who say..
<barry> Rinchen: :)
<gmb> (everyone)
<jamesh> here, but a bit sleepy
<Rinchen> jamesh, I know the feeling.  
 * Hobbsee force feeds jamesh coffee
<flacoste> isn't the meeting now?
<Rinchen> jamesh, with the timezone changes I have to get up at 6:40
<Rinchen> mthaddon is even worse.  
<gmb> Hobbsee: if you could do that to the whole LP team, that'd be great.
<jamesh> Rinchen: it's the 10 hours of jet lag that's making me sleepy
<Hobbsee> gmb: that would require an awful lot of flying.  and i dont make good coffee :)
 * jtv lines up for coffee
<schwuk> gmb: except I don't like coffee
<jamesh> not so much the time of day
<Rinchen> jamesh, see, you should have stayed here and setup shop :-)
<gmb> Hobbsee: no-one said it had to be good ;)
 * Rinchen is attempting to locate SteveA 
<Hobbsee> haha
<stub> You should all come to Bangkok for the LP meeting
<Hobbsee> can i ask a question, while you're waiting?
<barry> Rinchen: that's why we're moving this meeting to 1500utc, right? <wink>
<jtv> stub: I'm trying!
<jamesh> and miss the nice 30°C weather?
<bigjools> stub: I'd rather be further south on one of the islands :)
<gmb> Hobbsee: fire away. No promises that we'll answer, though.
<Hobbsee> gmb: when are the LP sprints?
<ddaa> jamesh: I disagree with you value of nice
<schwuk> /dev/random
<stub> I'll compromise on Phuket if necessary
<Rinchen> jamesh, good point, it's  -8 right now here in Colorado
<ddaa> schwuk: you meant "cat /dev/random" right?
<gmb> Rinchen: can you answer Hobbsee's question? ^^
<jamesh> ddaa: I did miss a 39°C day earlier this week, apparently
<bigjools> Phuket is way too expensive
<danilos> gmb: can anyone answer that? :)
<ddaa> actually, you probably meant "unrandom" too
<schwuk> ddaa: If you want to be precise...
<Rinchen> Hobbsee, which sprints? :-)  We had some planning time over the last two weeks
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: the ones you all are at, i think.
<Rinchen> Hobbsee, ah, then... the last two weeks. This week we are back to normal
<ddaa> Hobbsee: you just missed one
<schwuk> Rinchen: we are?
<Hobbsee> ddaa: i know that :)
<jamesh> Hobbsee: we're in recovery mode
<Rinchen> normal is relative of course
 * schwuk puts the Jager away
<gmb> schwuk: For a value of normal
<Hobbsee> jamesh: haha.  liver is becomming sane again
<gmb> schwuk: Normalised by Jager.
<Rinchen> well, seems SteveA is unavailable for the moment.  mpt would you kindly do the honours?
<mpt> ok, one moment
<Rinchen> thank you sir
 * mpt finds his gavel
<mpt> MEETING TIME
<stub> me
<mthaddon> me
<mpt> Welcome one and all to the weekly Launchpad development meeting
<mpt> Other than stub and mthaddon, who is here?
<gmb> me
<allenap> me
<adeuring> me
<barry> me
<flacoste> me
<sinzui> me
<Rinchen> me
<schwuk> me
<danilos> me
<BjornT> me
<jtv> me
<bac> me
<ddaa> meep
<jrydberg__> you.
<jamesh> me
<bigjools> me
<SteveA> me
<carlos> me
<ddaa> hey jrydberg__: long time no see
<mpt> SteveA, I see you hiding there
<cprov> me
<SteveA> mpt: thanks for starting -- network issue here :-/
<Rinchen> mrevell and matsubara send their regretts.
<leonardr_> me
<jrydberg__> ddaa: yeah! sup?
<mpt> SteveA, is it fixed, or continuing?
<ddaa> jrydberg__: talk after meeting
<SteveA> mpt: I hope it's fixed.  meanwhile, please continue :-)
<jrydberg__> ddaa: agree!
<salgado-afk> mpt, today is a holiday in Brazil. I'm around but may not be responsive
<mpt> Team leads, please find your absent colleagues
<mwhudson_> what a time for wifi to die
<mpt> == Agenda ==
<mpt>  * Next meeting
<mpt>  * Actions from last meeting
<mpt>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<mpt>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<mpt>  * Bug tags
<mpt>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mpt>  * DBA report (stub)
<mpt>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<mpt>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mpt>  * Next meeting
<mpt>  * Actions from last meeting
<mpt> except minus the last two lines
<mpt>  * postgres shared memory - flacoste
<mpt>  * Renaming Launchpad projects? (malone, rosetta, meta-lp-deps, blueprint, soyuz) - kiko
<mpt>  * What to do with tickcount? - kiko
<mpt>  * Blockers
<mpt> If you have any other items, please /msg me
<SteveA> the issues from kiko are old
<SteveA> from last meeting
<mpt> ok, ta
<SteveA> flacoste's one is old too
<intellectronica> me
<SteveA> there should be an item about removing [trivial]
<mpt> That means there's a meeting I need to transcribe somewhere, then
<mpt> == Next meeting ==
<mpt> Anyone who will be unable to attend same time next week?
<mthaddon> US holiday
<jtv> I'll be on vacation.
<barry> me
<BjornT> i'll be on vacation the whole week
<barry> what mthaddon said
<bac> ^^
<Rinchen> I'll be off too
<Rinchen> I make a motion to cancel next week's meeting. :-)
<flacoste> SteveA and kiko are away also next week?
<Rinchen> SteveA will not be there. Kiko is unknown.
<mpt> kiko is an enigma
<Rinchen> Let's set the next meeting  to the 29th then.
<mpt> ok, next meeting in two weeks
* mpt changed the topic of #launchpad to: Next developer meeting: Thu 29 Nov 2007, 1400UTC | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
<gmb> I think a few of our US folks might want that to be 15:00 UTC
<mpt> Ah, now that daylight saving has begun
<mpt> 4am NZT, whee
<stub> Midnight here
<stub> Oops... 10pm. Can't count.
<LeRoutier> Hello
<mpt> It might be better to discuss that on the mailing list
<Rinchen> +1
<mpt> == Actions from last meeting ==
<carlos> 15:00 UTC is better for me too
<danilos> mpt: didn't we have a simple table in the wiki for everyone to say their preferences?
<barry> fwiw, we moved the ameu reviewers meeting to 1500utc
<mpt> Yes, if everyone updates their data on <launchpad.canonical.com/MeetingTimes>, that will make the decision easier
<mpt> so please go and do that
<schwuk> mpt: you might want to send that to the list as well, for those that aren't here
<mpt> ok, I'll do that
<LeRoutier> About PPA, is that normal to see AMD64 packages beeing built by osmium (xen-i386) ?
<LeRoutier> Is this one doing both AMD64 & x86 ?
<mpt> Since I've forgotten to minute the last meeting (because I wasn't present), there are no actions
<Rinchen> Hi LeRoutier, just a moment please. We're holding a meeting.
<mpt> I'll mail any to the list
<LeRoutier> ok, no prob
<mpt> == Oops report ==
<danilos> mpt, let us hear it :)
<mpt> There's one new oops I've deciphered so far, bug 162873
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162873 in launchpad "LookupError when editing team if you changed your Launchpad ID after loading the form" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162873
<mpt> Who would like to take that one?
 * mpt flees the stampede of volunteers
<flacoste> that sounds like a corner case to me...
<Rinchen> flacoste, does salgado-afk have any time for that?>
<flacoste> Rinchen: no
<mpt> Yes, it's a corner case
<SteveA> I'd make that a seriously low priority
<SteveA> as in, let's not fix it in the next 2 cycles
<mpt> ok, we can leave it unassigned
<SteveA> that's the kind of thing we can look at making robust when we look at ajax stuff
<mpt> Common recent oopses include bug 50617 and bug 42599
<ubotu> Bug 50617 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/50617 is private
<ubotu> Bug 42599 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/42599 is private
<mpt> both timeouts
<jtv> (wakes up) It wasn't us this time?
<gmb> Bless.
<mpt> jtv, I was just about to say, "and of course +translate is timing out much more than any of those"
<intellectronica> i can take a look at 50617
<carlos> mpt: I hope this is the last meeting with that issue ;-)
<mpt> SteveA, it's not obvious to me why the team editing form needs to have a hidden field with the owner in it in the first place
<jtv> carlos: flw
<SteveA> mpt: that's worth another bug.
<SteveA> mpt: I'd say that's a separate bug to one coping with forms that are loaded while an id is changed behind the scenes.
<jamesh> mpt: using old form infrastructure maybe?
<jamesh> using ContextWidget or whatever it is called
<mpt> SteveA, for this specific bug, removing the owner field is one possible solution
<mpt> If there are other forms that have owner and shouldn't, I agree those are separate bugs
<flacoste> mpt: yeah, converting that form to LaunchpadFormView would solve the issue
<SteveA> mpt: true.  however, I still say we don't need to fix that specific bug.
<mpt> 42599 is about distroarchreleases, and 50617 is about blueprints. Who should fix them?
<intellectronica> mpt: i volunteered for 50617
<mpt> thanks intellectronica 
<mpt> ok, moving on
<mpt> == Critical bugs (Rinchen) ==
<Rinchen> Hi, 3 for today, all Soyuz.
<Rinchen> cprov, bigjools:  Status for Bug #155921, Bug #157552, and Bug #159304 please. :-)  Thanks.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155921 in soyuz "copy-package cannot copy between archives" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155921 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<ubotu> Bug 157552 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/157552 is private
<ubotu> Bug 159304 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/159304 is private
<cprov> Rinchen: my two pieces are under review
<Rinchen> fantastic
<bigjools> mine is landed
<bigjools> and released
<Rinchen> Great. Please update the bug if you haven't in the last hour :-)
<Rinchen> Thanks.
<bigjools> and cprov is currently fudging production to re-publish the indexes
<bigjools> I have :)(
<Rinchen> That was easy. And painless.
<Rinchen> Thanks.  Back to you mpt
<mpt> == Bug tags ==
<mpt> <https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs> says there are two proposed tags, bugtag and hwdb
<mpt> Is that accurate, or have they already been discussed?
<flacoste> that's accurate
<flacoste> both from kiko i guess
<mpt> Yes, both are from kiko
<mpt> who isn't here
 * SteveA looks
<mpt> He's already used "bugtags" on 28 bug reports
<Ubulette> how often are the NEW for hardy reviewed ?
<SteveA> rather than "bugtag" proposed?
<Rinchen> SteveA, yeah.  
<SteveA> Ubulette: that's a question for the ubuntu people.
<SteveA> Ubulette: we're the launchpad people.
<jamesh> Ubulette: maybe you are looking for #ubuntu
<Ubulette> oh, right :)
<Hobbsee> Ubulette: when the archive admins do it.
<Hobbsee> and they are not LP people.
<mpt> Yes, he's proposed "bugtag" but used "bugtags"
<Ubulette> ok, thanks
<mpt> There is only one example of a bug that would use "hwdb", bug 3382
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3382 in malone "Enable users to submit HW info to a DB and reference these DB records in bug reports" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3382
<mpt> SteveA, what's your verdict?
<Rinchen> Eventually I'd like to have non-bug tags. However we can cross the bridge when we come to it.
<Rinchen> I'm ok with both at the moment.
<mpt> Rinchen, by then we might have mass tag-changing, so we won't even need to have this discussion :-)
<SteveA> remove the proposal of hwdb.  it needn't be an official tag.  needn't reject it either.
<SteveA> there doesn't seem to be much call for an official hwdb tag just now in the bug data
<SteveA> there are 0 bugs tagged 'bugtag'
<SteveA> so obviously that's not going to be accepted :-)
<SteveA> should the tag be 'bugtag' or 'bugtags' ?
<Rinchen> I vote for bugtags  since it's already in use
<mpt> SteveA, there have often been tags proposed before they were used
<Rinchen> The search in the proposal yields what appears to be those tagged with bugtags
<mpt> All right, bugtag is declined because people should be using bugtags instead. Onward!
<SteveA> mpt: there's "used" as in "bugs exist that would be tagged with this", and there's "used" as in "bugs have been tagged with this tag"
<SteveA> hang on
<mpt> == Operations report (mthaddon) ==
<SteveA> please wait a sec
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> is 'bugtag' clearly a superior name to 'bugtags' ?
<SteveA> or vice versa?
<SteveA> if they're equivalent, then we can update the proposed tag to 'bugtags', and approve it
<mpt> With the disclaimer that I don't think any of this really matters, we have "bugwatch" not "bugwatches"
<SteveA> if 'bugtag' is clearly better as a name, we should update all 'bugtags' tags to 'bugtag', and approve 'bugtag'
<mpt> "motu", not "motus"
<mpt> and "ppa", not "ppas"
<SteveA> then, 'bugtag' approved.  someone needs to do (a db query perhaps) to update the tags
 * Rinchen assigns that to kiko. ;-)
<mpt> ok.
<Rinchen> I'll send him an email with this.
<mpt> == Operations report (mthaddon) ==
<mthaddon> Moving to release-critical in PQM on (most likely) Sat morning US time
<mthaddon> Nothing else to report
<mpt> thanks Tom
<gmb> mthaddon: Which US time?
<stub> If you have to ask, you are LATE
<stub> :)
<mpt> == DBA report (stub) ==
<mthaddon> gmb, was being vague, but west coast
 * gmb wants to know how far he can push his luck
<stub> The DB review queue is clear except for one branch from cprov and another from Edwin. I suspect Edwin's patch shouldn't go through yet (private team boolean). I think cprovs will be fine but want to get sign off from sabdfl if possible.
<stub> The next rollout will have significant downtime (4 hours or so) due to the Rosetta schema migration assuming the branch lands in time. I would suggest delaying the rollout if that is a problem because this is a good time of the year to do it.
<stub> Nothing else thrilling happening.
<stub> EOM
<mpt> thanks Stuart
<mpt> == Sysadmin requests (Rinchen) ==
<Rinchen> Hi! Is anyone blocked on an RT or have any that are becoming urgent? I'm aware of APIs and Feed items.
<Rinchen> and mailing list
<cprov> stub: would you like to book a conference call to discuss my patch ?
<stub> cprov: I'm happy with it. I'll wave it through if I can't wave it past mark by my tomorrow.
<Rinchen> no takers. Ok, back to you mpt.
<cprov> stub: okay, thanks
<mpt> thanks Joey
<mpt> == A top user-affecting issue (mrevell) ==
<Rinchen> skip
<mpt> ok
<mpt> In mrevell's absence, I'm fairly confident in stating that the top user-affecting issue at the moment is the translations timeouts
<mpt> jtv, is your branch on track for landing?
<jtv> mpt: getting there
<Hobbsee> mpt: and timeouts in general, yes.
<jtv> we should make it.
<mpt> ok
<Hobbsee> mpt: anything requiring a search box is also quite bad.
<mpt> == Blockers ==
<Hobbsee> (w.r.t timeouts)
<flacoste> Foundations team: not blocked
<jtv> Translations team: Not blocked.
<BjornT> Bugs team: not blocked
<Rinchen> Releases Team: Not Blocked.
<mpt> Perhaps SteveA would like to say something here about when to regard yourself as blocked?
<mpt> given that we've been discussing it recently
<mpt> Soyuz team? Bazaar team? Special Ops team?
<SteveA> we were dicussing 'blocked' vs 'stalled'
<SteveA> SC: not blocked
<bac> Collaborative Commerce: Feeds blocked on new caching setup
<schwuk> hwdb: not blocked
<SteveA> where 'blocked' means 'cannot proceed because of depending on someone or something external to the team'
<SteveA> or 'out of the team's control'
<bigjools> Soyuz: not blocked
<mpt> ddaa, are you representing the LP-Bazaar team today?
<SteveA> and 'stalled' meaning 'not making progress, despite not being blocked'
<SteveA> and that might be because there is other work going on
<mwhudson_> Code team: bug 144744
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144744 in launchpad-bazaar "get a better design for loggerhead" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144744 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<SteveA> or because the task in question was not RTC (ready to code) when started
 * mwhudson_ was hunting bug numbers
<ddaa> mpt: was talking with mwhudson_ offline about blockage
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> maybe it'll be helpful to have team leads report on stalled tasks too.  I dont' want to discuss that here, today, though, as we're almost out of time.
<mpt> ok, thanks SteveA 
<mpt> bac, who should be setting up the caching?
<mpt> or is that an RT?
<bac> mpt: work between SteveA, Joey, and an external resource
<mpt> mwhudson, I'll discuss with Rinchen scheduling that for next cycle
<Rinchen> there is a blocking rt which elmo knows about
<mpt> ok
<mwhudson> mpt: thank you
<mpt> And that's all for today
<Rinchen> Thanks for running the meeting mpt.
<mpt> MEETING ENDS
<mpt> thank you everyone
<mpt> and sorry we went over time
<mwhudson> mpt: it's not super-duper hi priority, nor do i necessarily want _you_ to do the work
<mwhudson> mpt: but you said you'd get something done...
<mpt> mwhudson, basically the answer is, (1) embed it in main-template.pt or (2) give it the Launchpad color scheme but nothing else
<mpt> and iirc (1) is impossible, right?
<mwhudson> mpt: er
<mwhudson> the question is simply _getting a better design_
<mwhudson> the css and layout are both pretty terrible at the moment
<mwhudson> once a better groundwork is laid for that, we can see about the launchpad integration aspect
<mpt> mwhudson, oh, so you mean a design for loggerhead wherever it's used, whether in Launchpad or not?
<SteveA> bac: for setting up cacheing for feeds, IS should be able to do that for basic testing
<SteveA> bac: we shouldn't block launching feeds on having a whole new infrastructure
<mwhudson> mpt: yes
<mpt> mwhudson, ok. I misunderstood the bug report.
<bac> SteveA: from our meeting at AH it was my impression we could not proceed until we had squid in place and it was going to be done as a single effort.
<mwhudson> mpt: apologies for not being clearer
<mwhudson> mpt: do you want to amend it, or should i?
<bac> SteveA: i'll talk to mthaddon and figure out how to proceed.
<mpt> mwhudson, I can
<mwhudson> mpt: thanks
<mpt> mwhudson, are there lists anywhere of problems people have with the current design?
<nealmcb> the project I just registered, https://edge.launchpad.net/libvirt  is set to not do translations, questions or bug reports, but there are three prominent buttons on the main page prompting people to use it for just that - what's up?
<mwhudson> mpt: well, i have a problem in that the css is terrible
<mwhudson> in the sense that there's a selector for practically every element
<lamont> cprov-lunch: when you're back from lunch, wondering of chroot-problem failures autoretry, or if there is a mass give-back to do...
<nealmcb> and the link for the bug tracker leads not to the redhat bugzilla, but to a list of all launchpad bugs being watched at redhat - hardly the place someone would want to go to report a bug, I'd think
<cprov-lunch> lamont: how do you mean ?
<bigjools> lamont: can I help?
<mpt> "Tip: Leaving your mouse over the FAQ or question title will pop out the beginning of the content."
<mpt> Darn, I knew I should have set that mousetrap, now the content is spilled *everywhere*
<ubotu> New bug: #162891 in malone "Restricted Drivers fails to install in fresh OS." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162891
<lamont> cprov-lunch: apparently when I upgraded launchpad-buildd on the buildds yesterday, it broke lpia (not sure how), and there were "chroot error" failures in quantity.
<lamont> those all need to be retried now that the chroots are better
<lamont> if that's automatic, we can both go back to sleep.  if it's not, then I'm reminded that there is no UI in LP for doing mass givebacks
<bigjools> lamont: cprov is supposed to be on a holiday today - I'll chase it up for you
<lamont> ah, ok
 * lamont wonders how the ride is in the area of Chile this morning
<lamont> (earthquakes can be fun, no?)
<bigjools> lamont: how many builds failed?
<lamont> bigjools: dunno
<lamont> elmo mentioned it
<bigjools> ok thanks
<elmo> I don't have any easy way of telling how many builds failed, so I don't know either
<Ubulette> what's happening in PPAs during the 1h window between the Accepted email and the release 1st appears on lp +archive/+builds (even before it's taggued as queued) ?
<Ubulette> is that expected ?
<Ubulette> even when all ppa builders are idle waiting, i see that 1h gap lost doing (apparently) nothing
<dpm> Could anyone tell me where I can temporarily cancel the redirect from production Launchpad to Edge? On launchpad-users there is a mention that this is possible through a link in the Edge homepage, but I just can't find it.
<Ubulette> dpm, visit https://launchpad.net/, there's a yellow banner at the top of the homepage
<dpm> Ubulette: many thanks. I was reading this post -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2007-September/002107.html, which mentions that the link is at the Edge homepage. However, it seems to be at the Launchpad homepage
<LaserJock> weird, I thought they were the same thing
<LaserJock> I think one of the Rosetta admins needs to do it but I'm not sure
<Cillian> Yeh, that's what it seemed like to me
<Cillian> Hmm, I'll have another poke at the weekend, thanks anyway
#launchpad 2007-11-16
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> afternoon mpt!
<carlos> morning
<janimo> are PPA packages built against gutsy updates or proposed versions as well? The sugar package built in my PPA depends on a  libpango that is not in the gutsy archives enabled by default
<janimo> needs  1.18.3-0ubuntu1 vs the current 1.18.2-0ubuntu1
<Fujitsu> janimo: They're built only against the RELEASE pocket at this time.
<janimo> I wonder how come sugar ends up with a depneds that's not there
<janimo> RELEASE pocket ==  components enabled by default in a gutsy system?
<Fujitsu> RELEASE as opposed to BACKPORTS, UPDATES, SECURITY, PROPOSED.
<janimo> Fujitsu: aha, I did not kwno this so far, thanks
<janimo> I'll mention this from now on when calling for testers
<janimo> but pango 1.18.3-0ubuntu1 is not in release yet AFAIK
<janimo> so still can't see how it ended up as a dep
<Fujitsu> Er, once a distrorelease is released, RELEASE is never changed.
<janimo> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10379818/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.sugar_0.65%2Bgit20071114-1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<janimo> this has gutsy-updates mentioned in it
<janimo> and secutiry too
<janimo> Get:117 http://ftpmaster.internal gutsy-updates/main libpango1.0-common 1.18.3-0ubuntu1 [63.5kB]
<janimo> so it clearly includes UPDATES if that is a pocket, no?
<Fujitsu> Oh, you can't be serious. This design is so broken.
<Fujitsu> janimo: Right, PPA just doesn't make sense.
<janimo> well, ot's ok as long as it is mentioned somewhere, I just did not expect it
<Fujitsu> It only started building against them all recently.
<Fujitsu> I love the listing of changes we get.
<ubotu> New bug: #163053 in rosetta "KDE files with non gettext plural forms include plural form header" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163053
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: but we knew ppa was broken.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i'd imagine it includes updates and release.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: It includes updates, release and security, but only since the last rollout.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: dont expect a changelog.  next, you'll start expecing the documentation to be correct, too.
<Hobbsee> ah, right, good.
<Fujitsu> This wasn't documented, right.
<Hobbsee> but appears to only sometimes use what's already in the ppa.
<Hobbsee> presumably dependant on the moon phase.
<mdz> <Fujitsu> mdz: Isn't there? I was sure that previous versions of the policy mentioned that Soyuz would remain non-free, as it will always be a service sold to other distros.
<mdz> Fujitsu: there are a number of services which Canonical hopes to offer through Launchpad, though as far as I know that does not imply that it will never be open source
<Fujitsu> mdz: I am trying to dig out the version of the Launchpad FAQ to which I made reference.
<mdz> this isn't really an area of direct responsibility for me, so I can't speak authoritatively, but there are people on this channel who can
<Fujitsu> It mentioned that Canonical was unable to open much of it, because it was all very integrated, and components such as Malone wouldn't run without Soyuz, and Soyuz wouldn't be released because it was sold as a service for other companies producing distributions.
<Fujitsu> I can find no full copies of it, but an excerpt is as follows:
<Fujitsu> "Launchpad is a large, monolithic, web application. We would be happy to release ... however, that code will not run without the distribution management code, which is part of of the service that Canonical provides to other companies that make their own distributions."
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i would guess that that was the case, but that it's now deemed safe - as soyuz and friends are so utterly and totally convoluted they wouldn't be much help to anyone without an awful lot of study.
<Hobbsee> (and we know this, due to how they explode differently each time)
<Hobbsee> mdz: do you know if the plan changed, or that FAQ was wrong?
 * Hobbsee is well aware that it has to be big, and do lots of stuff, but still...
<elmo> Hobbsee: dude
 * Hobbsee waits, watches for lightning bolts
<elmo> archive management is hard.  I know this because, I've written one.  and it's far less ambitious than soyuz (and in a lot of ways, far less featureful).  and it still explodes if people look at it the wrong way
<elmo> I'm really not sure your negativity is helpful to anyone
<elmo> celso and julian are working as hard as they can to improve things, constantly beating up soyuz in public is hardly going to do wonders for their morale.  especially, when it _is_ getting better all the time
<Hobbsee> elmo: noted.  and i wasnt saying it was easy.
<Hobbsee> for the record, i think they've done a good job.  I'd just love to see some stuff improved.
 * Hobbsee shuts up.
<mdz> Hobbsee: no, I'm not familiar with the document Fujitsu quoted there
<mdz> SteveA might be in a better position to comment
<Fujitsu> mdz: It was the Launchpad FAQ for a looong time. But I guess you wouldn't exactly have needed to read it, so...
<mpt> I removed that stuff about Launchpad being highly integrated from the FAQ
<Fujitsu> mpt: Aha. So there has not, in fact, been a policy change?
<mpt> primarily because it wasn't relevant to the question, but we also aim (eventually) to make it untrue
<Fujitsu> People were just laughing at it too much?
<mpt> It's not a policy change
<mpt> I don't remember anyone laughing at it
 * Fujitsu has seen an email or two to launchpad-users laughing at it, and in other places.
<mpt> at Launchpad being monolithic, perhaps
<Fujitsu> Well, yes.
<mpt> There were good reasons for that, I'm told, but that was before my time :-)
<Fujitsu> But that paragraph was the only visible reference to it.
<mpt> Only visible reference to what?
<Fujitsu> It being monolithic.
<mpt> I think it was mentioned in #launchpad once or twice
<Hobbsee> hiya cprov 
<cprov> Hobbsee: hi there.
 * Hobbsee belatedly apologises for ranting about the state of parts of launchpad, yet again.
 * Hobbsee should just go and help fix it, or something.
<Hobbsee> er, what do bugs for the activity log get filed under?
<Hobbsee> malone?
<Fujitsu> malone
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> activity log says that a bug got marked invalid, but it doesnt say in *which* package it got marked as invalid.
<Fujitsu> The activity log is useless. As a backup you can use bugmail archives.
<Hobbsee> not if i'm not subscribed to the bug.
<Hobbsee> and the activity log is *not* useless.  it just doesnt contain some required parts.
<Hobbsee> i can see that some nutter changed the bug wrongly, but nto in which project.
<Hobbsee> therefore, i cant see what they were thinking, but i know who it is, to hit them with the "please dont do this" stick.
<Hobbsee> this is, of course, suboptimal for multi-project bugs :)
<Hobbsee> pretty please launchpad.  please load the bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #163091 in malone "+activity does not show which package was changed, only that it was (multiple packages/projects problem)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163091
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> there's something strange with the ppa builders. in i386, there's a lang pack flood. looking at it, it seems each pack should take 2 or 3 mins, yet, every few packs, some are taking 30+ min (on the 3 i386 builders at the time), for no apparent reason.
<Ubulette> meaning that i386 are all blocked more than they should be
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all&start=100&batch=50
<Hobbsee> Ubulette: may be a queue botchup.
<Hobbsee> cprov: with arch: all packages, is there any particular reason why they *have* to be built on i386?  if they're arch all, cant you just shove sections of them to amd64 / lpia too?
<Hobbsee> would make i386 not lag so much
<cprov> Hobbsee: we can't yet dispatch arch-all to any builder due to a sbuild bug (lack of feature, in fact)
<Ubulette> Hobbsee, it's been like that for weeks (maybe forever) so it may be a bug or at least something that could be improved. loosing 3*30min every 3*7 packages seems a waste
<Hobbsee> cprov: oh, so it does depend on sbuild.  right.
<Hobbsee> Ubulette: i dont work on soyuz :)
<lamont> cprov: could we have a timestamp in NOT-OK status?
<cprov> lamont: not easily but yes, we could, file a bug with your use case.
<lamont> ok
<Diije> muhaha
<Hobbsee> ....okay?
<lamont> Hobbsee: remind me of that build log that you wanted to have explained?
<Hobbsee> lamont: kdebase-workspace
<Hobbsee> lamont: why ti didnt take the kdepimlibs5 dep, which is already in the ppa, and instead took the universe version
<Hobbsee> (and therefore fell into DEPWAIT)
<Hobbsee> lamont: can you email me with the answer?  i need to head to bed.
 * Hobbsee has an exam in 7 hours.
<lamont> Hobbsee: ok
<Hobbsee> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #163118 in soyuz "upload queue fails check on partner archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163118
<lamont> grumble.
<lamont> bigjools/cprov/whoever... how do I find all the ppa's that have kdebase-workspace source in them?
<bigjools> lamont: there's no package search facility :/  (yet)
<lamont> bigjools: ah, so the answer to my question is "ask someone with SQL-powers"....
<lamont> so...  could you find me which ppa hobbsee's problemchild is in?
<bigjools> lamont: correct :)
<lamont> otherwise I get to go find it in history from a couple days ago
<lamont> which actually wasn't that bad. nm
<lamont> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+archive/+build/44227\
<lamont> feh.  and built/published...
<ubotu> New bug: #163125 in soyuz "change-override.py crashes with 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'changeOverride'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163125
<ipso> I registered my project and uploaded translation files several weeks ago or maybe even a month ago, however they are still "pending review". Does it normally take this long?
<Odd_Bloke> ipso: I believe there's a biiig backlog, but I don't know if it's that big...
<Odd_Bloke> There's a helpful answer. :p
<ipso> Yeah, it'll be a month in a couple days
<ipso> What actually needs to be reviewed with new translation files? 
<PriceChild> I asked for my ppa to be cleared, and some debs were immediately removed, but the rest weren't. I was then told I had to wait till 3am for a cron to sort things out... its been two days later and still nothing :/ https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/17826
<ubotu> New bug: #163155 in rosetta "Show external suggestions based on both singular and plural text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163155
<Ubulette> elmo, are you there ?
<Ubulette> about bug 162723
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162723 in xulrunner-1.9 "xulrunner-1.9 build leaves orphaned find processes, hangs buildds" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162723
<Ubulette> it's a package i've created
<Ubulette> elmo, i need info on what you're experiencing. tell me when you're available
<Ubulette_> elmo, nevermind, it's fixed (#162723). next upload should no longer do that.
<elmo> Ubulette_: super - thanks; how did you fix it?
<Ubulette_> &> is a b/dashism. i changed it for the more standard > /dev/null 2>&1
<elmo> ok
<Ubulette_> those 2 find should not be there anyway. it's a workaround for a bug upstream but mozilla build system is crazy
<bkc> does bugs/launchpad have an API that could be used to connect to mylyn/eclipse?
<ubotu> New bug: #163180 in launchpad "LaunchpadViewForm shouldn't display (Optional) for display-only widgets" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163180
<somerville32> Someone is spamming a bug.
<somerville32> or not
<somerville32> weird :/
<somerville32> Bug
 * somerville32 goes to report it.
<ubotu> New bug: #163196 in soyuz "partner archive lacks atomic dists/ update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163196
<ubotu> New bug: #163233 in rosetta "Refactor rosetta/xx-pomsgset-translate.txt pagetest and translationgroups/60-translation-suggestions.txt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163233
#launchpad 2007-11-17
<ubotu> New bug: #163241 in malone "Searching DistroSeries bugs by component causes lots bugs to breed rapidly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163241
<ubotu> New bug: #163244 in malone "CVE list needs some triaging features" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163244
<Kmos> * There's a session about how to properly read Stack traces in #ubuntu-classroom *
<Mez> lmao, they'ev released some software to teach people new languages called "rosetta stone"
<Mez> http://www.rosettastone.co.uk/
<mdke> Mez: it's been around for years... it's a popular name for translation related things because of the real Rosetta Stone (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosetta_Stone)
<pkern> How could I report bugs in a specific release of a distribution via email?  affects ubuntu/hardy/<pkg>?
<pkern> Does the email interface react after all... *cough*
<ian_brasil> PPA keeps rejecting me with "Unable to find distroseries: unstable/Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution." Here is my debian/control file http://moblin.pastebin.org/8425 
<pkern> Now guess why. unstable is hardly the right target.
<ian_brasil> oops: Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution. Here is my debian/control file http://moblin.pastebin.org/8425 
<pkern> And debian/control is the wrong file, you might want to look at debian/changelog.
<ian_brasil> i changed unstable
<ian_brasil> here is the changelog http://moblin.pastebin.org/8426
<pkern> New changelog entries are placed *on top* of the file.
<ian_brasil> pkern: thx
<ian_brasil> same deal Rejected:Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution.
<pkern> Of course you did upload to ppa and not to the main archives?
<ian_brasil> here is my dput.conf http://moblin.pastebin.org/8430
<ian_brasil> i must be doing something (else) stupid
<pkern> How did you dput?
<pkern> What's your LP id?
<ian_brasil> dput mobileguide_0.1-2_source.changes
<pkern> dput my-ppa <changes>
<ian_brasil> pkern: that is not really so clear on https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart ...at least for me 
<pkern> I'm no LP dev.
<ian_brasil> pkern: OK , maybe i will file a bug about this
<geser> pkern: the email interface works: requestsync uses it and Hobbsee used it also during her time as motu-uvf to modify the bugs
<pkern> geser: Well still no reply by now.
<ubotu> New bug: #163384 in soyuz "lp-remove-package.py sometimes does not really delete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163384
#launchpad 2007-11-18
<pkern> So why the heck are my emails ignored by Malone...+?
<ubotu> New bug: #163466 in launchpad "In help.launchpad.net dont work a hrefed in the foter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163466
<Andre_Gondim> what is the connection between launchpad and Jokosher ?
<Fujitsu> Andre_Gondim: Nothing in particular. One of Jokosher's authors works for Canonical, but that's about it.
<Andre_Gondim> Fujitsu, thanks :D
 * LongPointyStick wonders if pkern signed the mail.
<ubotu> New bug: #163490 in malone "Nomination management page doesn't explicitly say which series is being managed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163490
<ubotu> New bug: #163526 in soyuz "universe packages silently dump translations on build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163526
<ubotu> New bug: #163579 in malone "Include a link on a project's Bugs page to a list of bugs that will expire" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163579
<ubotu> New bug: #163581 in malone "Include a definition of the bug status in the email" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163581
<IG-88> ++
<TiMiDo> hey
<TiMiDo> i have a quick question how can i changed my main address for another one?
<Kmos> TiMiDo: use Answers to request it
<Kmos> TiMiDo: you mean your account name ?
<ubotu> New bug: #163663 in malone "mime-type for binary content set to text/html" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163663
<TiMiDo> Kmos: not really,
<TiMiDo> Kmos: my accounts, mail email address how can i changed it?
<TiMiDo> *main
<Kmos> TiMiDo: you can change it
<Kmos> https://edge.launchpad.net/~user_account/+edit
<Kmos> TiMiDo: https://edge.launchpad.net/~user_account/+editemails
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<somerville32> Good evening mpt
<Ubulette> i've added an email (uid) to my gpg key and i've --send-keys it, do I need to do something for lp to sync it ?
#launchpad 2008-11-10
<sevenseeker> Hello, I need advice on how to organize 'projects' for my company.  (open source contributions)
<sevenseeker> There will be several projects under one umbrella and several teams.  How should I best organize this?
<lifeless> sevenseeker: assuming these projects are yours, make several projects, ask for a project group to be created, and create several teams
<sevenseeker> lifeless: well that was painless, thank you for the information
<jelmer> Is there a particular reason why launchpad doesn't mirror ftp:// URLs?
<lifeless> for bzr you mean?
<jelmer> yeah
<lifeless> file a bug
<lifeless> no particular reason it shouldn't
<jelmer> "Launchpad has not been able to mirror this branch. The last attempt was 1 minute ago. (Launchpad does not mirror ftp:// URLs.) Launchpad will try again in 11 hours. If you have fixed the problem, please ask Launchpad to try again."
<jelmer> Will do, thanks
<jelmer> I like how it says it's going to retry in 11 hours.. perhaps it hopes it will have ftp:// support by then ? ;-)
<lifeless> well it accepted the url, so its not blascklisted
<lifeless> its likely just a firewall hole that needs punched for the new machine
<lifeless> spm: ^
<spm> lifeless: is a firewall issue
<lifeless> spm: if the old machine had it open, it should be a no-brainer to open for the new ? :>
<spm> errr - no. :-) Different network.
<spm> fwiw, this came out in the migration. it was determined we had approx 2-5? ftp:// (attempted) mirrors - none of which ever worked. So the 'ftp' access was left... broken I suppose.
<lifeless> ah
<Aron_> is there any launchpad admin ?
<Aron_> bac: are you here?
<Aron_> still on Sunday?
<Aron_> gmb: are you here?
<Aron_> ...
<Aron_> mars: and are you here?I need your help
<Aron_> no reply ....
<intellectronica> Aron_: what's up?
<Aron_> I need an admin to approve my pot file and delete the wrong series
<intellectronica> Aron_: i'm afraid it will be another couple of hours until someone can deal with this (the relevant people are just waking up). could you file questions for this? i'll make sure someone looks at them asap
<Aron_> https://answers.launchpad.net/~cnfavor
<intellectronica> Aron_: oh, excellent. won't be long, then
<Aron_> I write them in Answer yesterday
<intellectronica> yes, i can see that
<intellectronica> unfortunately for you, most of the people who can help you are in europe or the us, so they are only starting the week now or in the next few hours
<Aron_> oh
<intellectronica> Aron_: so, you're working on enlightenment?
<intellectronica> i was just chatting with someone about it the other day. haven't followed the project much in the last few years
<intellectronica> does it still look gorgeous? are there stable releases now?
<intellectronica> Aron_: also, why a special project for translations? is there no enlightenment project?
<intellectronica> and if not, why not create one?
<Aron_> I just maintain the translations
<Aron_> intellectronica: what's more ,we just use svn before
<Aron_> intellectronica: there is too much work for me and to tell the truth ,only a few people knows how to do translations for enlightenment
<intellectronica> Aron_: right, but what i mean is, why not set up a project for enlightenment, pull the sources from svn, register the bug tracker, etc, so that the project has a more complete representation on launchpad?
<Aron_> intellectronica: there is one created by someone seems not in the e project
<Aron_> and I cannot import the svn because he imported first,but I have checked that he failed
<intellectronica> Aron_: oh, which project is it?
<Aron_> wait a minute,find for you
<Aron_> intellectronica: https://launchpad.net/e17
<intellectronica> Aron_: cool, so, why don't you use that project for translations?
<Aron_> I cannot contact the project owner
<Aron_> and he seems not a person who is in e project :
<Aron_> enlightenment.org
<intellectronica> Aron_: should be quite easy, given that he's a launchpad developer :)
<intellectronica> Aron_: his nick is rockstar
<intellectronica> Aron_: and i'm sure he's be thrilled to collaborate if you write to him
<Aron_> and rockstar seems a launchpad admin
<Aron_> https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation
<Aron_> look at this
<intellectronica> Aron_: the people on that list are not all admins. every launchpad developer does community help shifts
<Aron_> ooh
<Aron_> you means I'd better contact him?
<Aron_> rockstar: are you on now?
<Aron_> intellectronica: did you see what I said?
<intellectronica> Aron_: he won't be around for some time, i think, but send him an email, and i'll also mention it to him when he comes online
<Aron_> OK,I would send it in a while
<Aron_> intellectronica: a big thanks to you\
<intellectronica> Aron_: my pleasure
<Aron_> intellectronica: I am just busy now,I will write the mail in an hour,:)
<intellectronica> Aron_: i think you have a few more hours before rockstar will be around. take your time ;)
<Aron_> that's good
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: adeuring
<Aron_> intellectronica: the email have been sent out
<intellectronica> excellent
<Aron_> intellectronica: back
<intellectronica> Aron_: ?
<Aron_> I just left a minute ago
<Hobbsee> Can someone either a) add the jaunty ppas, or b) announce to launchpad-users that jaunty ppas are not open yet please?  This is the second time the question has been raised in a couple of days
 * wgrant wants the clicky-clicky checkboxes.
<Hobbsee> which clicky clicky checkboxes?
<Aron> intellectronica: did you see him?
<intellectronica> Aron: who, rockstar? no, not yet
<Aron> intellectronica: oh
<intellectronica> Aron: look at his profile. there's a map ;)
<Aron> intellectronica: ok
<Aron> intellectronica: it seems still a long time to wait for his waking up...
<intellectronica> yes, probably ~4h
<Aron> it will be 0:00 of tomorrow in 4h here
<Aron> ...
<Hobbsee> and?
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: so when it's other people's sleep you're not so concerned, eh? :D
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: no, it's just that he's been asking repeatedly all weekend too.
<Hobbsee> although i guess it is technically UK working week now
<intellectronica> it is uk working week. not all of us are in the uk, though
<intellectronica> anyway, it's now technically lunch time in the uk, so...
<Aron> ...
<Aron> sorry for asking so repeatly
<Ursinha> Hobbsee, maybe he's asking because he needs help :)
<Ursinha> Aron, the code people that could help are in the US and australia/new zealand
<Aron> Ursinha: I know that during these two days but thank you all the same :)
<Ursinha> Aron, so you can wait a few or many hours, but they'll definitely be here
<Ursinha> Aron, but these days were weekend ;)
<Hobbsee> Ursinha: yes, i'm sure he does...
<Aron> I know...
<Aron> But only during weekends I can do these things.
<Ursinha> Aron, sorry 'bout that
<Aron> np
<Hobbsee> Ah, yes.  Speaking of weekend questions, did anyone look at the timeouts that happened over the weekend?
<Hobbsee> I documented them here, and what they were from, but don't know if anything happened.
<Hobbsee> adeuring, oh community liason guy, could you tell me please?
<adeuring> Hobbsee: hadn't had yet the time to look at the questions
<Hobbsee> adeuring: oh, so should I file a question?
<adeuring> Hobbsee: please do
<Hobbsee> where's the question link again?
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Hobbsee> adeuring: there you go.  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/50893
<adeuring> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> adeuring: you're welcome.  I hope it gets fixed.
<intellectronica> adeuring, Hobbsee: i think bugs are better suited for reports about oopses
 * intellectronica now really goes lunching
<Hobbsee> oh, wow.
<Hobbsee> You can easily switch a question to a project, or a distribution now
 * Hobbsee wonders when that happened, and when bugs will grow that feature
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: in some ways.
<Ursinha> Hobbsee, I'd be better to file a bug indeed
<NCommander> I keep getting lpia builds that fail to upload :-/
<wgrant> NCommander: Which builds?
<NCommander> xfce4-terminal, and xfce-mcs-manager
<NCommander> The later cleared itself automatically
<NCommander> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/0.2.8.3-0ubuntu1/+build/772870
<NCommander> should I simply retry?
<wgrant> Hahaa.
<wgrant> Nice.
<wgrant> Erm.
<wgrant> That's not good.
<NCommander> ?
<wgrant> A retry will probably fix it... but that's a very odd trace.
<NCommander> What trace?
<wgrant> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19535905/upload_772870_log.txt
<NCommander> O_o;
<wgrant> Your upload was unimportant.
<wgrant> Or maybe there just wasn't an upload.
<NCommander> That's the message I got on the previous xfce-mcs-terminal
<wgrant> No Soyuz people around now, of course.
 * NCommander just got his debhelper7 hardy-backports accepted email
<NCommander> :-)!
<NCommander> wgrant, it uploaded by itself now
<wgrant> Ursinha: You might want to poke a Soyuz person about those issues...
<Ursinha> bigjools, ^
<bigjools> just going to lunch, will check it later
<wgrant> Ah, his away message tricked me.
<Hobbsee> Ursinha: bugs get handled relatively quickly now?
<Ursinha> Hobbsee, we do our best
<Hobbsee> at least, given a first response?
<Ursinha> if directed to launchpad, I guess so
<Ursinha> launchpad-*
<Ursinha> we're trying to keep the queue 0
<Hobbsee> Ursinha: right, because this one is probably directed at soyuz, so I thought sending it thru the answer tracker for launchpad might have made it get looked at quicker
<Ursinha> Hobbsee, not really
<bigjools> ok I looked already
<Ursinha> bugs have higher priority, imo
<bigjools> I see a versioning problem
<bigjools> the log is a bit borked for sure, but there's already a higher version uploaded
<bigjools> ah no I am blind
<wgrant> No there isn't....
<wgrant> Heh.
 * bigjools really needs food!
<wgrant> I missed the .3 at first.
 * bigjools -> gone for a but
<bigjools> bit*
<bigjools> sigh
<kiko> indeed
<wgrant> Pfft, no eating.
<kiko> happy typo day
<Ursinha> haha
<Ursinha> hey kiko
<kiko> morning Ursinha
<kiko> what's new in the western world?
<Ursinha> a few bugs, the usual :)
<Ursinha> where are you now?
<Hobbsee> bugs, questoins, and discovering new features on the answer tracker!
<kiko> home!
<wgrant> kiko: Where have you been lately? Just London?
<kiko> I went to the beach this weekend, but the week before I was in London
<wgrant> Ah.
<Ursinha> quite a different weather
<Ursinha> :)
<Hobbsee> bigjools: hmmm, should https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/289803 be effective on edge?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289803 in soyuz "Distroseries +queue page should redirect after a POST" [High,Fix committed]
 * Hobbsee wonders if she was hitting that timeout, or another timeout
<kiko> Hobbsee, always time to try again :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: hmm?
<kiko> you have an OOPS handy will make the guesswork easier
<Ursinha> Hobbsee, I
<wgrant> Are those the OOPSes in the answery/questiony thing?
<Hobbsee> kiko: i mentioned the question link with all the oopses in it earlier, perhaps it was before you were here.  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/50893
<Ursinha> Hobbsee, I'll turn that question into a bug
 * wgrant has turned many a bug into a question, but not tried the other way.
<Ursinha> wgrant, there is the "Create bug report" option on the side portlet
<Ursinha> have you tried it before?
<wgrant> Ah.
<Hobbsee> it looks pretty simple to do, which is a big help
<Ursinha> :)
<joumetal> how does launchpad manage tags? for example https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=edgyeft doesn't make sense to me.
<Hobbsee> joumetal: i don't think they do - it seems to be a free-for-all
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure anyone can delete tags, either
<wgrant> We have an unfortunate number of tags defined in Ubuntu.
<kiko> Hobbsee, anybody can delete a tag: just stop using it, it's gone
<wgrant> Hobbsee: They seem to vanish from most listings when they have no open bugs referencing them.
<kiko> they vanish altogether when no bugs stop referencing them -- tags are not a hard piece of data on their own
<wgrant> kiko: Do they give users the warning if somebody tries to use an unused tag again?
<kiko> well no bugs reference them, sorry
<kiko> yes
<wgrant> Ah, good.
<Hobbsee> oh, do they?  Is that new?
<wgrant> I think we just have lots of bugs.
<wgrant> And some of them are closed.
<kiko> no, they have always been that way
<kiko> man
<kiko> wow
<wgrant> So they're hidden from the counts, but still reference things.
<kiko> those oopses are very interesting
<Hobbsee> Last time I checked, i thought i saw lots of tags with 0 bugs there.
<kiko> bigjools, did you see them?
<Hobbsee> kiko: what are they?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: IIRC there was a bug that meant if they were referenced by closed bugs, they would show up there with a 0 count. I think that might have been fixed.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: ahhh.  That might have been what I saw
<kiko> a single query
<kiko> yeah, it's a 'feature' of the bug listing that closed bugs won't show up by default even when you think they might (as in a tags search)
<joumetal> that is why i am asking. edgyeft has 1 invalid bug and 1 fixreleased. still it's showing 1 bug in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<wgrant> A hypermassive single query?
<wgrant> joumetal: Ah, you've found a bug.
<wgrant> Duplicates aren't excluded from that count.
<wgrant> Bug #57435 is that one bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 57435 in ubiquity "[Edgy Eft]Manual partitioning not possible at installation (dup-of: 58500)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 58500 in ubiquity "The resize operation is impossible" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/58500
<joumetal> wgrant: would it be easy to fix?
<wgrant> joumetal: I presume so, but I'm no Launchpad dev. You could file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+filebug.
 * joumetal starts writing it
<Aron> rockstar: all you here?
<Aron> seems not yet
<Ursinha> hey Hobbsee, bug 296323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296323 in launchpad "Distro +queue timing out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296323
<Ursinha> feel free to add comments, please
<wgrant> Ursinha: Hobbsee went to bed a while ago, I'm afraid.
<Ursinha> oh, ok :)
<joumetal> it was bug 59160
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59160 in malone "Tags box and search results differ in their bug counts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59160
<wgrant> Ah, indeed.
<joumetal> any launchpad dev here willing to subscribe?
<kiko> I'm not sure why that bug happens, but launchpad devs are already subscribed to that bug
<zooko> Hm..  Is there a delay between doing a bzr push and seeing the result on https://code.launchpad.net/~zooko/pyopenssl/buildbinaries ?
<Ursinha> zooko, a few minutes, I guess
<zooko> Yep, there it is.
<zooko> Next question: can I erase a branch entirely?  I accidentally created one under the wrong name.
<beuno> zooko, yeap, just go to the branch and click on the red icon next to the title
<zooko> Thanks!
<fta> pleeeeease, open the ppa gates to jaunty.. ppas are now an important part of my workflow :P
<joumetal> how about marking it triaged. it might be easy to fix it for person knowing that part of code well.
<cprov> fta: the decision belongs to the archive-admins at this point, so #ubuntu-devel might be a better place to discuss it.
<bigjools> Ursinha: I think the timeouts are because of the DB issue
<SteveA> flacoste: ping
<flacoste> hi SteveA!
<bigjools> NCommander: did you retry your builds?
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, podes dá uma palavra?
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, diga
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, eu sou péssimo para procurar bugs, tu pode ver se há um bug para mim?
<Ursinha> diga, deixa ver se consigo ajudar
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, no rosetta na lista de pacote às vezes aparece como não traduzida duas strings ou uma só, mas só que isso são coisas automáticas preenchidas pelo próprios rosetta, então o lance é para ter zero, vou pegar um link para te mostrar
<Ursinha> jisus, não entendi nada :)
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, olha só https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/adept/+pots/adept-installer/pt_BR/+translate?show=untranslated
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, isso é preenchido automaticamente, então não deveria aparecer como não traduzido, o pacote era para aparecer como 100% traduzido, entendeu?
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, entendeu?
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, só um minutenho :)
<Ursinha> por favor
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<bigjools> Ursinha: shall I repeat some of the pt_br you taught me? :)
<Ursinha> bigjools, no, please
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<hyperair> can someone do something about the attachment at the bottom of this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/59695/+text)
<hyperair> some idiot got pwnd by a virus and/or uploaded a html file attachment =.=
<adeuring> hyperair: thanks for the heads up! I'll ask an admin to take care of it
<hyperair> np
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, eu nao entendi a parte de ser automaticamente preenchido pelo rosetta
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, tipo, se alguém foi lá e traduziu o rosetta já boto o nome lá, não é preenchido por ninguém, então não deveria aparecer no status como não traduzida
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, hmm
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, entendeu?
<Ursinha> sim
<Ursinha> danilos, hey
<Ursinha> danilos, can you give me a hand here, please? :)
<danilos> Ursinha: just give me a few minutes to retrain my brain to a new language and I'll be ready to go :)
<Ursinha> danilos, I won't expect you to talk any portuguese :P
<danilos> Ursinha: ok then, that saves us those few minutes :)
<Ursinha> danilos, seriously, are you busy now?
<Ursinha> danilos, Andre_Gondim pointed that in https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/adept/+pots/adept-installer/pt_BR/+translate?show=untranslated the package shows as not completed but it actually is
<danilos> Ursinha: it's a known bug, it happens with translator credits
<Ursinha> I couldn't find it among lp bugs
<Ursinha> one day I'll be a bug ninja such as matsubara
<danilos> Ursinha: it's being worked on, but because it has performance implications and is not the easiest fix around, it's not high priority atm
<Ursinha> danilos, but do you know if there is a filed bug for it?
<danilos> Ursinha: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/128324 (I'm actually working on it, but the fix involves a bunch of actions)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 128324 in rosetta "translator-credits remains "untranslated", so the percentage is < 100%" [Medium,In progress]
<Ursinha> danilos, ok, great! thanks for that :D
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, ^
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, vale a pena comentar já que tá aberto e tá trabalhando]?
<Ursinha> danilos, can you please please comment about the fix on bug? It'll prevent some translators to have a heart attack :)
<Ursinha> I don't like some people approaches, but anyway :)
<danilos> Ursinha: sure, I'll post a diplomatic answer there
<Ursinha> danilos, thanks for your diplomacy ;)
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, desespero heheeh, mas realmente desnecessário
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, pois é :)
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, mas pelo menos com o último comentário posto agora acho que será evitado comentários adicionais
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, we all hope so!
<Andre_Gondim> :D
<adeuring> al-maisan, cprov, bigjools: could one of you have a lok at this question: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/50883 ?
<bigjools> looking
<geser> isn't that a FAQ already? I see regularly people having problems with copying packages from one release to an other
<adeuring> ﻿/topic https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: nobody
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: nobody
<tgm4883_laptop> Is there a way to remove branches from a projects code section that aren't owned by the project?
<joumetal> any launchpad dev willing to look at bug 59160?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59160 in malone "Tags box and search results differ in their bug counts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59160
<joumetal> it's because duplicates are counted.
#launchpad 2008-11-11
<Aron_1> rockstar: ping...
<AMDpenguin> How do i delete my account
<stgraber> https://edge.launchpad.net/~stgraber/+deactivate-account
<stgraber> hmm, https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+deactivate-account
<stgraber> to have an url that'd work for everyone :)
<AMDpenguin> I said linux sucks foir the reason =)
<AMDpenguin> I said Linux sucks for the reason why i deactivated my account because it does
<wgrant> That's very thoughtful and pleasant of you.
<AMDpenguin> Yeah
<AMDpenguin> I am going to do a tombstone piledriver to my linux box
<AMDpenguin> I am going to do a tombstone piledriver to my linux box
<barry> #/join launchpad-meeting
<Aron_> rockstar: ping ....
<rockstar> Aron_, hi.
<AMDpenguin> I am going to do a tombstone piledriver to my linux box
<Aron_> rockstar: please check your email
<rockstar> AMDpenguin, please stop spamming the channel.
<lifeless> AMDpenguin: you've repeated yourself quite a few times. If you want to talk about ubuntu, I suggest #ubuntu; if you need help with launchpad, we'd be delighted to help you here.
<Aron_> rockstar: see my private message window
<wgrant> If you want support with Ubuntu, #ubuntu is the place. If you want to complain about Ubuntu, /dev/null is the place.
<Aron_> ...
<Aron_> wgrant: so interesting...
<lifeless> wgrant: thats not really true; all feedback is useful - but #ubuntu is definitely the place for people to start
<Aron_> rockstar: see it?
<wgrant> lifeless: #ubuntu has enough traffic as it is; we don't want threats about people destroying their machines in there too.
<lifeless> wgrant: if someone is feeling frustrated with their machine, they need someone to seek help
<lifeless> wgrant: shutting them off means we don't find out about the issues
<lifeless> wgrant: regardless; none of this is ontopic here.
<wgrant> That is of course true.
<rockstar> Aron_, I don't see an email from you, but I do know what you're looking for.
<wgrant> cprov: Excellent! Jaunty PPAs will be most useful soon.
<cprov> wgrant: yup
<wgrant> cprov: Do you know if there's a bug on the misleadingness of showing 'frozen' as a distroseries status on +ppas?
<wgrant> A few people were confused by that this time, and it's irrelevant for PPAs.
<cprov> wgrant: for jaunty ?
<wgrant> cprov: Yes.
<wgrant> And Intrepid, near the end.
<cprov> wgrant: it was indeed frozen, what was the issue ?
<wgrant> cprov: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas shows the distroseries status, and people were getting confused as to why Intrepid PPAs would be frozen.
<wgrant> Or Jaunty PPAs.
<cprov> wgrant: ISWYM, well, the status refer to the ubuntu distroseries and it's supposed to help users to choose which PPAs the want to search for.
<cprov> wgrant: any idea for making it clearer ?
<wgrant> cprov: Yep, it is useful, but showing 'frozen' isn't.
<wgrant> I don't know, sorry.
<cprov> wgrant: ehe, fine it will think about it. Maybe beuno will have an idea.
<wgrant> Night.
<cprov-zzz> talk to you tomorrow, good night.
<gnomefreak> i thought PPAs were supporting Jaunty. my uploads are not showing in build records or my PPA page
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Have you waited at least 5 minutes?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: about that but i will wait some more if needed
<gnomefreak> Tue Nov 11 01:53:06 2008 EST  its not 1:59
<gnomefreak> s/not/now
<gnomefreak> the repo drop down doesnt show jaunty either
<wgrant> That's because you have no Jaunty packages accepted.
<wgrant> "#  qt4-qtruby 1.4.10-1 in jaunty in PPA for Dan Colish  30 seconds ago "
<wgrant> So Jaunty PPAs are working.
<wgrant> But your upload was buggy.
<gnomefreak> how was it buggy? it says it had no issues
<gnomefreak> firegpg_0.6.2-0ubuntu1~jjv_source.changes: done.
<gnomefreak> Successfully uploaded packages.
<gnomefreak> Not running dinstall.
<wgrant> dput doesn't do much checking.
<wgrant> You're sure you uploaded to the right place and haven't received a rejection email?
<gnomefreak> Uploading to ppa-gnomefreak (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<gnomefreak> i will check email now
<gnomefreak> its telling me that the version i have uploaded already cant be used in new upload. the one now is intrepid in PPA i uypdated changelog to jaunty and they wont lert it in because version #s are same
<gnomefreak> i think thats a bug in LP/PPA
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> That's how Debian archives have worked for years.
<wgrant> You need to change the version.
<wgrant> Or copy it from Intrepid.
<gnomefreak> k ill change version and dee what happens
<gnomefreak> s/dee/see
<wgrant> Checking for emails of rejection is generally a good idea if things don't show up...
<gnomefreak> uploading new versions ill check in morning its already 2:20 am
<wgrant> Night.
<wgrant> I normally refrain from using my OpenPGP key after 1am.
<gnomefreak> :)
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: what are 'lpnet oopses'?
<Hobbsee> The first two were ones I got from edge
<Hobbsee> Ursinha: thanks
<wgrant> Hobbsee: He probably assumed, like I did initially, that the links you provided were the same as the non-links.
<wgrant> But the non-links were for edge, while the links were for prod/lpnet/whateveritisnow
<Hobbsee> wgrant: ah, right.  They weren't - it was just that ubottu found some links for some, but not the original ones
 * wgrant is mildly amused at the last sentence of bug #6597.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 6597 in soyuz "Buildmaster has performance issues" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6597
<bigjools> heh
<Hobbsee> ah yes, it's still timing out
<Hobbsee> Error ID: OOPS-1046EB71
 * Hobbsee adds to the bug.
<bigjools> thanks
<bigjools> that page is the bane of my life
<bigjools> Hobbsee: is it timing out *every* time?
<Hobbsee> bigjools: 2/2 so far.  OOPS-1046EB72
<bigjools> Hobbsee: can you try lpnet instead of edge
 * Hobbsee tries a few more times
<bigjools> and you're accepting a new upload I presume?
<wgrant> OOPS-<day><instance><server><sequence number>?
<Hobbsee> unapproved
<bigjools> k
<Hobbsee> oh, *damn*.
<Hobbsee> Someone just accepted the two packages I could have taken.
<Hobbsee> (I was using 1 to test)
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I'm sure NCommander will consent to running some more backports for you :P
<Hobbsee> wgrant: was just thinking that...I'm sure that I can convince someone to do some more crackports.
<NCommander> wait, what?
<NCommander> what did I break now?
<wgrant> NCommander: You didn't. Yet.
<Hobbsee> NCommander: nothing.  I just want something that's a decent backport, so I can try accepting it.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, you can accept things?
<Hobbsee> NCommander: ...yes
<NCommander> Hobbsee, do you need a source level backport, or an automatic backport?
<wgrant> Uploaded backports, yes...
<NCommander> that answers that
<Hobbsee> NCommander: source backport, please.
<NCommander> Let me find something
<Hobbsee> cool, thanks
<NCommander> I did most of the soul ones
<NCommander> Hobbsee, why do you want to accept something now?
<Hobbsee> NCommander: because i'm hitting a launchpad bug, and bigjools wants to know if it happens on lp.net.  However, I can't use the backport I was testing with before, as someone else has gone and accepted it
<NCommander> I don't have any outstanding source backports I can upload
<NCommander> (source backports require two acks)
<NCommander> But I can do what would normally be an automatic one by hand
<Hobbsee> retroactive acks from jdong?  :P
<Hobbsee> oh yes, that'd work
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> let me find a good candiate
<NCommander> Hobbsee, ok, I got a candidate
<NCommander> Its a library with no rdepends, so if something breaks, nothing actually gets damaged
 * Hobbsee mutters something about crackports
<Hobbsee> so why does someone want that backproted,then?
 * NCommander shrugs
<NCommander> I don't ask why in cases like this
<NCommander> Hobbsee, crackport uploading
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/260325
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260325 in hardy-backports "Backport libgee 0.1.3 to Hardy" [Wishlist,In progress]
<NCommander> so what's this bug?
<Hobbsee> NCommander: can't accept from the queues.  Timeout.
 * NCommander waits for the accept email
<bigjools> Hobbsee: I have your oops in front of me
<bigjools> accepting kde4libs?
<Hobbsee> bigjools: yes
<NCommander> Still no accept email
<Hobbsee> NCommander: it's in the queue, so....
<Hobbsee> NCommander: thanks
<NCommander> I should have gotten an ACK email
<NCommander> even if its unaccepted
<Hobbsee> bigjools: should I try accepting another one, or should I wait?
<bigjools> Hobbsee: I have the data I need, so don't wait on my account
<Hobbsee> bigjools: hmmm....okay.  That one works
<bigjools> Hobbsee: it seems kde4libs in particular is a PITA
<Hobbsee> bigjools: i know the other one started with a K, but i didn't think it was kde4libs (the one on the weekend), if that helps.
<Hobbsee> launchpad just hates KDE?  :P
<bigjools> Hobbsee: I think that one was kde4libs as well
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> fair enough :)
<bigjools> Hobbsee: just KDE4 I think, 4.1.2 still sucks :)
<Hobbsee> bigjools: hah.  You'd better not say that with KDE people in here..
<bigjools> Hobbsee: I am one of them
<Hobbsee> bigjools: you do kde stuff, or you run it?
<bigjools> I use it
<Hobbsee> oh.  I meant those who do development / packaging of the stuff :)
<bigjools> loads of regressions from 3.5 frustrate me
<Laibsch> Hi.  Can I easily add hardy-backports to the packages available in my PPA for compile-time deps?
<NCommander> Laibsch, no :-/
<NCommander> Not unless there has been progress in this respect
<Hobbsee> bigjools: that's one of the reasons i stopped running it, too :)
<bigjools> Hobbsee: still on hardy then?
<Hobbsee> bigjools: nah.  I run gnome, and have done so since gutsy.
<bigjools> ah
<Hobbsee> I still see edgy kubuntu every once in a while, and am reminded.
<wgrant> bigjools: Since the archive dependencies are no longer hardcoded, are we going to see a pocket-enabling UI soon?
<bigjools> wgrant: -ish, yes
<wgrant> Excellent.
<wgrant> Then all that's needed to make PPAs very useful is multiple PPAs per user.
<bigjools> wgrant: that will happen later next quarter
<wgrant> bigjools: Ooh. Excellent.
<bigjools> I am also toying with the idea of allowing upload rights set outside of the owning team
<wgrant> I fail to see how there can be a smooth migration path, unless people have primary PPAs, just to add to the primary/PPA confusion.
<wgrant> That would be good.
<wgrant> Lots of projects do really strange things now.
<bigjools> wgrant: yes, the migration will be a pain
<wgrant> bigjools: Do you have a solution?
<bigjools> wgrant: we have some ideas, no firm solution yet
<wgrant> bigjools: Ideas are better than nothing, at least.
<wgrant> Anyway, it's good to see it's back on the cards and scheduled.
<bigjools> it will hurt somewhere I expect
<kirkland> i created a team, "ecryptfs-devel" in launchpad;  you guys created a mailing list (thanks!);  now I'm trying to direct a community member to join that mailing list ...  it's not obvious how to do this from https://edge.launchpad.net/~ecryptfs-devel
<kirkland> help?
<wgrant> kirkland: Only team members can join lists, for some horrible (and probably not particularly good) reason./
<wgrant> Given that anybody can see the archives, at least read-only subscriptions should surely be possible by anyone.
<awilkins> kiko-afk: PIng?
<kirkland> wgrant: hrm, that's annoying ... ecryptfs-devel has commit access, as the "driver" of our project
<kirkland> wgrant: okay, i may need to create yet another team then :-/
<wgrant> kirkland: Yes... Launchpad ensures that each project needs like a dozen teams.
<wgrant> One for the PPA for devel, one for the PPA for stable.
<wgrant> One for the users mailing list.
<wgrant> One for the people who should have access to the branch as well as PQM.
<wgrant> One for the developers.
<wgrant> One for the developers mailing list.
<wgrant> One for driving.
<wgrant> One for release management for each series.
<wgrant> One for bugs.
<wgrant> One for security.
<bigjools> this is getting addressed in a sprint currently taking place in the US
<wgrant> bigjools: Which bit? The huge number of teams?
<bigjools> better roles
<wgrant> Thank goodness.
<wgrant> This has been a problem forever.
 * wgrant wishes the sprinters luck.
<mrevell> awilkins: Is there anythign I can help with while kiko-afk's not here
<NCommander> Hobbsee, you didn't properly mark the bug Fix Released!
<Hobbsee> NCommander: don't we have launchpad-auto-closes-changelogs for that?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Not for "Automated backports upload; no source changes"
<NCommander> Not for backports
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> And that, too.
<NCommander> wgrant, not in general.
<wgrant> Because we use a horrible LP workaround for backports...
<Hobbsee> wgrant: oh, i thought he'd had to modify it, so it landed in that queue.
<wgrant> DistroSeries bugtasks need a pocket selector.
<NCommander> wgrant, sorta funny, the ubuntu (libgee) bug got changed :-)
<Hobbsee> ah, right, i see
<NCommander> so it works
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Yes, by adding the changelog entry.
<NCommander> Just not in the hardy-backports project
<wgrant> The *-backports projects are awful hacks.
<NCommander> That's true
<wgrant> You can't expect Soyuz to respect them.
<NCommander> And Soyuz can't expect me to respect it :-) *smacked*
<Hobbsee> wgrant: my bad.
 * Hobbsee wasn't thinking.
 * wgrant sends Hobbsee to the +queue corner.
<awilkins> mrevell: I was wondering if he got some email from me or whether he was just ignoring me :-)  Was hoping to start a more active dialogue on the possibility of getting my hands on the Launchpad sources under NDA.
<awilkins> mrevell: I understand that he's probably tucked up in bed at this hour.
 * Hobbsee breaks it, then breaks wgrant
 * Hobbsee sends wgrant to her isys lectures.
<mrevell> awilkins: Ah, right. He won't be ignoring you :) I think he lives under a permanent mountain of email. He is the right guy to speak to, though, about that sort of thing.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Now that's just harsh.
<awilkins> mrevell: It was rather a long email, maybe it got spamcanned :-)
<awilkins> mrevell: lifeless waskind enough to provide an intro
<mrevell> cool
<mrevell> awilkins Feel free to send me a copy if you're concerned your mail may have been lost in the system
<awilkins> mrevell: That's most gracious of you sir.
<mrevell> np :)
<bigjools> Hobbsee: do you have any more packages you can accept or is that it?  Did you get kde4libs to work?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: *grin*
<Hobbsee> bigjools: I don't at the moment.  Someone else got kde4libsto work
<bigjools> Hobbsee: ok thanks
<kiko-afk> I sort of am here though.
 * wgrant ties kiko-afk to his keyboard.
 * Hobbsee solders the keyboard to the machine.
<wgrant> Ah, good point.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: no point tying someone to an unpluggable object.
<Ursinha> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Ursinha
<savvas> er.. how do I include orig.tar.gz to be uploaded in my PPA with dput?
<savvas> I add it in the changes file?
<Hobbsee> use debuild / dpkg-buildpackage with -sa
<savvas> ah -sa.. I was using -sd :P
<Hobbsee> that'll do it
<savvas> Hobbsee: thanks, you were right :)
<Hobbsee> savvas: :)
<savvas> (as always heh)
<Hobbsee> not quite always, unfortunately :)
<savvas> tisk tisk, modest :p
<savvas> hm.. it's kind of big package for a ppa, I hope launchpad won't mind
<savvas> 59mb, the secret maryo chronicles (1.6 release)
<Hobbsee> it probably won't
<Hobbsee> but i hope you have a decent uplink, so dput/tool_of_choice doesn't fall over
<savvas> Hobbsee: I kind of wish the same thing - it's 128k, but it is somewhat stable (surely hope so!)
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> I've got a FTBFS for a jaunty upload to my PPA with "FATAL: kernel too old" during the dependency installation. Is this a known problem?
<mrevel> cprov: Can you answer RainCT?
<cprov> mrevel: no, I'm sorry.
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: rockstar
<bigjools> RainCT: is this a build failure or an upload failure?
<RainCT> bigjools: build
<RainCT> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19567192/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.sim_0.9.5~svn20080806-1ubuntu1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<bigjools> mmm that's not good
<bigjools> RainCT: can you file a bug please
<soren> Yikes.
<soren> That looks like something that would affect all Jaunty PPA builds. :(
<bigjools> soren: or just amd64
<soren> bigjools: point
<soren> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19567193/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.sim_0.9.5~svn20080806-1ubuntu1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<soren> Except not.
<soren> :(
<bigjools> bleh
<bigjools> looks like glibc is fuxored
 * soren eyeballs the Xen kernel on the PPA's...
 * cody-somerville stabs Xen.
 * soren joins the stabfest
<RainCT> bigjools: Sorry, missed your answer. Sure I can. Are PPAs part of Soyuz or against what should I file the bug?
<bigjools> RainCT: file all bugs against "Launchpad" please, they get triaged and put in the right place
<RainCT> bigjools: OK, thanks
<RainCT> done, bug #296829
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296829 in launchpad "PPA failed to build Jaunty package with "FATAL: kernel too old"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296829
<bigjools> thanks RainCT
<bigjools> soren: do you think that's a Xen problem then?
<soren> bigjools: Indirectly.
<Laibsch> Hi, why is https://launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive/+build/726653 failing?  As far as I can see liblpsolve55-dev is available in a recent enough version from my PPA.
<rockstar> Laibsch, it looks like it's also trying to find lp-solve
<rockstar> Laibsch, and it's also looking for a different version of liblpsolve, one without the rofl1 at the end.
<Laibsch> >= 5.5.0.10-10 should be satisfied
<gour> evening
<jo_> hello! I went to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/trunk/files/3830, clicked on 'bzrlib' and got that 'Please try again' page. Reloaded like the error page told me. And posted here...
<gour> is there any hope for https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/44455 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44455 in launchpad-bazaar "Support for darcs" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jo_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/trunk/files/3830?file_id=bzrlib-20050309040749-4ac9a0e211602846
<jo_> is launchpad restricted to ubuntu?
<spm> jo_: hmmm- am seeing the same thing, chasing
<intellectronica> jo_: absolutely not. it's free for any free software project, and can be used by proprietary projects for a fee
<spm> jo_: try now; just restarted that service
<jo_> intellectronica: has it support for debian? eg the sourlces.list entries display on the webpage does not seem to support debian dists
<jo_> spm: cool.
<intellectronica> jo_: you mean PPAs? no, they only build for ubuntu (of course, in many cases you'll be able to use the resulting packages in debian anyway)
 * wgrant looks suspiciously at intellectronica.
<wgrant> We're not necessarily compatible.
<wgrant> Not a good idea to recommend it.
<Ursinha> wgrant, guess he's not recommending it, just saying one truth
<intellectronica> i did not say necessarily. i said "in many cases", and put it in parenthesis. thinking about it again, though, i should have been more careful
<Ursinha> :)
<intellectronica> i'd go further and say that i'd recommend switching to ubuntu and solving the problem that way :D
<Ursinha> hahaha
<jo_> haha
<jo_> just switched back to debian ;)
<intellectronica> jo_: really? how come (just out of curiosity)
<jo_> btw: is the launchpad web application available to use on an own server?
<intellectronica> jo_: no, it's a hosted service
<jo_> intellectronica: hm, just consuetude...
<jo_> i see a project page on https://launchpad.net/launchpad but no code
<wgrant> I suppose, now that lpnet is importing sid and lenny, it wouldn't be too hard to have Debian PPAs.
<intellectronica> fair enough
<intellectronica> jo_: launchpad is not (yet) open source
<wgrant> Do we have a roadmap for that yet?
<intellectronica> wgrant: a roadmap for what?
<jo_> for Debian PPAs hopefully ;)
<wgrant> intellectronica: The open sourcing.
<jo_> even better
<wgrant> We have a badly publicised upper bound, but nothing else.
<jo_> in which language is it written?
<wgrant> Python.
<intellectronica> wgrant: i don't think there's a public roadmap yet, but things are happening all the time to advance this. for example, did you notice that we moved our wiki from our internal server to dev.launchpad.net?
<wgrant> intellectronica: I knew that was being done, but didn't know it had been.
<wgrant> You guys *really* need to publicise things better.
<wgrant> intellectronica: There doesn't seem to much anything useful there yet.
<intellectronica> wgrant: but it's a start. be patient, and you're in for a string of very pleasant surprises over the next few months :)
<wgrant> Right, it's certainly a promising start.
<jo_> jup.
<jo_> guess the world needs software project management tools
<jo_> (I am the world)
<rockstar> wgrant, we're taking large steps to get LP open sourced.  We have a public wiki now, and are migrating data to there from our internal one.
<rockstar> jo_, Much of the value add in Launchpad comes from it being a central source for many projects.  Installing it on your own server is not recommended.
<wgrant> rockstar: I hope a launchpad-launchpad plugin (similar to {bugzilla,trac}-launchpad) will be written before the code is released, or things aren't going to end well.
<rockstar> wgrant, why won't the end well?
<wgrant> There will be other LP instances set up. You can be pretty much sure of that.
<wgrant> There needs to be some way to communicate between them, or the point of LP is lost.
<rockstar> wgrant, maybe.
<rockstar> I think parts of a full LP instance will be set up, but running your own LP instance would require a lot of infrastructure methinks.
<wgrant> A lot of people just want the bugtracker.
<wgrant> Once you exclude soyuz, things must get much simpler.
<rockstar> And what's wrong with the bugtracker on Launchpad.  Why don't they want to use it here.
<wgrant> rockstar: Because people see Canonical as another big evil corporation.
<wgrant> That feeling will probably dissipate somewhat once it's free, but not entirely.
<rockstar> wgrant, refelect on that for a second.  Canonical is a big evil corporation that produces software that these people WANT to use?
<rockstar> s/refelect/reflect
<rockstar> I think people will be doing themselves a disservice by setting up their own Launchpad instance.
<wgrant> rockstar: Canonical is a big evil corporation that produces software that these people can review and run independently from a big evil corporation.
<wgrant> Oh, they will be.
<LarstiQ> rockstar: that doesn't stop people from thinking that way I'm afraid.
 * LarstiQ does encounter it.
<rockstar> LarstiQ, thinking what?
<LarstiQ> rockstar: that Canonical is evil and/but running Launchpad themselves would be fine.
<wgrant> LarstiQ: Exactly.
<wgrant> I'm not in that camp, but lots of people are.
<rockstar> LarstiQ, those people are not our users.  We care about our users.
<wgrant> rockstar: You don't have users.
<wgrant> Not many, anyway.
<elmo> wgrant: pardon?
<LarstiQ> rockstar: mja, I wouldn't be too sure of that.
<wgrant> elmo: Compared to things like SourceForge, and generally within the Free software world, LP has very few projects using it.
<elmo> wgrant: users != projects
<wgrant> Oh, and I would like to see stats about how many LP accounts have ever actually been used on LP, and not just for ShipIt.
<rockstar> wgrant, I don't have users?
<elmo> wgrant: also, I'd think you'd be surprised how many projects useLP
<elmo> I know I was
<LarstiQ> elmo: silent majority?
<rockstar> LarstiQ, yes, for the most part.
<elmo> also, if you get to discount shipit users, I get to discount the quagmire of a million unmaintained, unused, dead projects on SF :-P
 * LarstiQ knows one question he gets as a bzr person is 'so, do any (significant) projects actually use bzr?'
<wgrant> elmo: Good point on the dead projectss.
<rockstar> elmo, I have at least three sourceforge accounts.  :)
<wgrant> LarstiQ: That's another big one, yes.
<elmo> LarstiQ: you have an answer for that now :)
<elmo> of course the next questions "ok, who else" :(
<LarstiQ> elmo: yeah :/
<wgrant> Is there a way to see which projects on Launchpad are actually real and not fakes produced by Ubuntu devs?
<LarstiQ> and then when I mention Launchpad that also doesn't count as an external project, sigh
<rockstar> wgrant, we try, for the most part, to keep project space clean.
<wgrant> LarstiQ: Launchpad isn't a project. It's a big black box without a freaking changelog.
<LarstiQ> wgrant: do you mean registered by other people to keep track of things? I do that too and am not involved with Ubuntu.
<wgrant> rockstar: There are still lots of fakes. They're simply placeholders for us to stick bugwatches on.
<LarstiQ> wgrant: if you're evaluating if a large codebase is workable with bzr, that doesn't matter. Nor need things be free software.
<wgrant> LarstiQ: True.
<wgrant> But this reminds me - why doesn't Launchpad have a changelog visible any more? There used to be one sent out at releases.
<wgrant> Years ago...
<wgrant> Now we just have to guess at when things might be fixed.
<elmo> huh?
<intellectronica> wgrant: launchpad is a bug tracker. anything that gets fixed has a bug that goes into Fix Released
<elmo> wgrant: doesn't mrevell send those out still?
<wgrant> elmo: No..
<wgrant> elmo: We get a few big features that are irrelevant to distros.
<wgrant> elmo: The early 2006 changelogs were excellent.
<wgrant> Not everything is covered by milestoned bugs. The milestone lists have a very low signal:noise ratio, as things inevitably don't get finished. The bug summaries aren't always great.
<wgrant> They're not a replacement for a changelog.
<intellectronica> wgrant: we stopped with the changelogs because we felt that they are of little value to users, considering that the bugs that are being fixed are out there for you to look at, and anything really earth shattering is being announced anyway
<LarstiQ> hmm
<LarstiQ> I did enjoy reading them.
<rockstar> LarstiQ, you are probably a minority.
<LarstiQ> rockstar: as always :P
<intellectronica> wgrant: but if you think that they are useful please raise the subject. i don't think there's any serious objection to them, other than that they are more noise than most people are interested in
<gmb> I don't see any reason why we couldn't publish a changelog separately from the release announcement.
 * gmb catches up a zillion years after the conversation ended.
 * LarstiQ grins
<wgrant> gmb: That would work.
<LarstiQ> gmb: as someone who is known to carry out multi-day latency conversations with replies being on different irc channels, I think you're still on time ;)
<wgrant> Dropping changelogs because of a perceived lack of interest after you didn't ask for expressions of interest isn't entirely rational.
<LarstiQ> wgrant: as for me, I admit to not following LP as closely as I did, so there might have been a request for feedback I missed.
<wgrant> LarstiQ: I never saw one.
<wgrant> And I don't think I'd miss something like that.
<intellectronica> wgrant: as i said, go ahead and raise this on launchpad-users. i'm certain that if there's enough interest the changelogs can and will make a comeback
<wgrant> intellectronica: OK, wasn't sure where to raise it. I'll send an email after my exam in a couple of hours.
<intellectronica> wgrant: great. and good luck with your exam
<wgrant> Thanks.
#launchpad 2008-11-12
<gnomefreak> wgrant: thanks for the help last night, changing version worked. However i had to retry all of them a bunch of times due to build systems chroot failed a bunch of times on all packages. it was due to kernel version lower than the one needed.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Right, that's normal for Jaunty at this point.
<wgrant> Things do break - that's why you're not meant to run it on your own machine just yet.
<gnomefreak> ah ok
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: henninge
<gnomefreak> it wasnt my fasult though it was the buildd on PPA that gave chroot errors jaunty here is running fine as main and chroot
<wgrant> Chroot errors are never your fault.
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<wgrant> That could probably be described better.
<wgrant> I wonder if there's documentation on all of those statuses.
<Hobbsee> don't think so
<Hobbsee> although I think there was talk about getting some documentation written.
<Hobbsee> ages ago
<wgrant> Maybe we can steal stuff from the dev wiki once more of it is public.
<Hobbsee> that might be cool
<wgrant> Is being a Chinese autoresponder that doesn't set a charset enough to get kicked off launchpad-users?
 * mrevell looks
<wgrant> They're not sent to the list itself.
<wgrant> But you might have one from your email not too long ago.
<mrevell> wgrant: Oh right. Wanna PM me the sender's email addr?
<wgrant> In fact, it's a plaintext message followed by an HTML one, in the same part, without a charset, with content-type text/plain. Smart.
<wgrant> Done.
<mrevell> thanks
<savvas> using launchpad's PPA, does anyone know if I copy the built binaries from intrepid to hardy, will they work properly?
<geser> savvas: have you checked if the dependencies are available in hardy?
<bigjools> savvas: depends on the binaries
<geser> because even if it works you might not be able to install them
<savvas> it's for secret maryo chronicles, 1.6 version: https://launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive
<savvas> I think they have the same package dependencies
<savvas> let me check
<savvas> thanks btw :)
<savvas> well, it looks ok, I'll try it on a virtual machine later
<savvas> geser, bigjools: in case it doesn't work, is there a way to use the already upload .orig.tar.gz, but make a build for hardy? (sorry for the highlight)
<savvas> *uploaded
<geser> savvas: I guess only uploading a new .diff.gz (with the matching .dsc) targeting hardy should work
<savvas> ok, I'll give it a try afterwards, thanks!
 * henninge -> lunch
<mrevell> hey wgrant, still around?
<kiko> mrevell, remind me who the user is that does the import of +text bug renderings periodically?
<mrevell> kiko: Hmm, I don't know, I'm afraid.
<awilkins> Are there any plans for wiki features in LP?
<kiko> awilkins, plans but no dates :-/
<awilkins> Does that include trac-style integration of the wiki processor into all the other modules like issue descriptions?
<awilkins> Or is that something planned for a later date? ;-)
<awilkins> kiko: I'm currently reviewing collaboration systems for my employer ; we've got at least three bespoke special-purpose issue trackers that I want to kill off and replace with a cusomization of something
<kiko> awilkins, it would include trac-like intergration, yeah -- you'd be able to use a subset of wikitext more generically.
<awilkins> kiko: Robert Collins may have sent you a mail about me ("The UK NHS wants us")
<kiko> awilkins, I know, I am getting to your email in my inbox!
<awilkins> kiko: Heh, backlog city
<kiko> awilkins, 433 unread
<kiko> travelling kills me
<awilkins> kiko: I'm told that SFEE is one of the options on the table because a contracted project is using it... I've not so far been able to actually download it, our web proxies are being especially awful this week
<awilkins> I have my doubts about being able to poke it's soft underbelly to see how it ticks though
<kiko> awilkins, you'd really be crazy to use SFEE instead of Launchpad, though I guess it depends on whether you really need a self-hosted solution or not.
<awilkins> I know it's PHP but the demo is a VM and I bet it's an encrypted FS or something
<awilkins> kiko: I'm not sure we can justify not self-hosting
<awilkins> kiko: I;m sure there would be a contingent that would find it politically unacceptable
<kiko> awilkins, same contingent that uses salesforce for tracking contacts? :)
<kiko> awilkins, or google for searching through enterprise content?
<awilkins> I doubt it, this is a government agency ; I think salesforce would be a bit "advanced"
<kiko> awilkins, or plaxo for managing business cards?
<kiko> heh
<kiko> maybe. I just used those examples to point out that people actually do use stuff that's "out there"..
<kiko> it'll be hard to find a group producing a tool that is as eager to provide you with a good solution as launchpad, though.
<awilkins> We do have atrociously bad internal solution
<awilkins> kiko: I like LP, but I think it would need extending for our needs ; we'd probably need to put in some bridges to existing systems and support for different classes of issue with different workflows
<awilkins> kiko: I think the same thing is probably true of anything we adopt
<awilkins> When I get home I may actually be able to get a full download of this accursed SFEE VM.
<awilkins> This allegedly has custom workflow
<kiko> awilkins, it does depend on how custom you need to be, but launchpad does offer APIs and machine-readable exports to make integration easy
<awilkins> kiko: I do like the fact that it's probably one of the few "forges" which started life in the web 2.0 era.
<awilkins> kiko: This makes me more optimistic about the modularity of its internal design
<awilkins> kiko: And using it has been a pleasant experience so far.
<kiko> awilkins, that's cool to hear. if you want me to help you pitch it internally then we can try -- just keeping in mind that the non-self-hosted meme is a hard battle :)
<Aron_> kiko: ping
<savvas> for PPA, does the original .changes filename have to be used as 'smc_1.6-1.0_source.changes' or can I rename it to 'smc_1.6-1.0_hardy.changes' ?
<cprov> savvas: they have to end up with '_source.changes'
<cprov> savvas: why would you rename it, genchanges uses this convention.
<thekorn> hi, is it possible to get a list of all bugs which have been converted into a question?
<savvas> cprov: I've uploaded an intrepid build, and I want to rebuild it for hardy
<savvas> cprov: so.. I just use dput -f to upload the source.changes again, but for hardy this time?
<cprov> savvas: rebuilds require a new source version.
<cprov> savvas: you will have to build a new source.
<savvas> cprov: and re-upload smc_1.6_orig.tar.gz ?
<savvas> * smc_1.6.orig.tar.gz
<cprov> savvas: no, the orig.tar.gz is already there you don't need to upload it again
<cprov> savvas: build the source with `debuild -S` only
<savvas> ok I'll try
<savvas> woohoo!
<savvas> thanks cprov :)
<cprov> savvas: you're welcome.
<BjornT> thekorn: no, it's not easy to get a list of the converted questions. is this a one-time thing, or would you need this info regurarly?
<simmerz> hi. i created a PPA before signing the code of conduct, but I now can't see where to activate it.
<simmerz> anyone have any ideas?
<persia> Whoever is responsible for debdiffs being two clicks away from the uploaded packages list: thank you very much.  I've a related feature request that closed bugs be clickable from the short-form publishing history.  Is that a bug against Malone?
<persia> Or against Soyuz?
<mrevell> simmerz: Have you tried https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archive
<savvas> handy shortcut
 * savvas takes notes
<simmerz> mrevell: yes. that page comes up. gives me deb and deb-src lines
<simmerz> but I get a 404 clicking on the deb location
<mrevell> simmerz: Have you uploaded anything yet?
<bigjools> you need to upload something before the archive is created
<simmerz> mrevell: just have about 5 mins ago. so hopefully that'll build and go in?
<mrevell> simmerz: Should do. Give it a few minutes.
<simmerz> ok
<mrevell> simmerz: to an hour
<simmerz> :) thanks.
<simmerz> oh. rejected
<simmerz> debuild -S -sa has apparently decided that the distribution is unstable and the error is that it couldn't find "unstable"
<simmerz> https://launchpad.net/~tom+launchpad-initforthe/+archive :)
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a way to clean out some cruft from a projects code section?  Seems we have some old cruft listed here that doesn't belong to us  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<beuno> tgm4883_laptop, for the branches you own, you can go to the branch's page and click on the red icon next to the title to delete it
<tgm4883_laptop> beuno, yea, but what about the branches that we dont'?
<tgm4883_laptop> ie
<tgm4883_laptop> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mrimbert/mythbuntu/documentation
<tgm4883_laptop> we don't know this guy
<beuno> tgm4883_laptop, those are owned by other people, so you can't delete them
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, is there a reason for someone being able to do this then ^
<beuno> tgm4883_laptop, actually, your comment makes me think we may want to distinguish "official" branhces from random branhces
<beuno> tgm4883_laptop, yes, free software!
<tgm4883_laptop> cause if there is a good reason for that i can get over it being there
<beuno> anyone can push branches
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm just a little OCD and like things clean
<beuno> tgm4883_laptop, if the project's branches where highlighted, would that work for you?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<beuno> tgm4883_laptop, feel like filing a bug for it?   I think it's a good idea, and I'll talk to the right people to make it happen
<tgm4883_laptop> yep, i'll file a bug about it
<tgm4883_laptop> one question on bugs, then i'll leave
<beuno> tgm4883_laptop, thanks. Point me to the bug # afterwards
<beuno> sure, you can even stick around!
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> bugs can be targeted to milestones, but as far as I can tell, once that milestone is reached you still have to manually change the bugs from "fix commited" to "fix released", is this the intent?
<beuno> yes, although that is likely to change the in the future
<beuno> when you can say "this milestone is released"
<tgm4883_laptop> awesome
<tgm4883_laptop> that will help a lot
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, one more question
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry I lied
<tgm4883_laptop> Is there currently a way (or should I file a blueprint), that would make a release notes page that automatically grabs fixed bugs, blueprints, etc and puts them on a single page?
<tgm4883_laptop> It would make release notes alot easier to make by auto grabbing everything that was targeted to a release.
<beuno> tgm4883_laptop, there isn't anything like that
<beuno> but, file a bug for it as well, it sounds like something we want to have
<tgm4883_laptop> it's a blueprint then ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> bug or blueprint?
<kabotage> how come the bugs i filed got deleted? i filed two bugs and now its gone?
<henninge> kabotage: do you have a project or even bug number?
<beuno> tgm4883_laptop, bugs are better for us at the moment
<henninge> kabotage: what is your lp  user name?
<tgm4883_laptop> beuno, ok, will do
<kabotage> i just reported a bug a couple of hours ago.
<tgm4883_laptop> frick, one more thing
<tgm4883_laptop> man, these just keep coming to me
<beuno> tgm4883_laptop, keep them coming
<kabotage> henninge: its kabotage
<henninge> kabotage: and the project you filed the bug for?
<kabotage> crashes on kmix and dolphin
<tgm4883_laptop> is the launchpad janitor broken?  Our project has marked that we want bugs that autoexpire to actually expire, but they stay around and never expire.  We have 25 bugs that can autoexpire, but wont.  We have this that was set to autoexpire 125 days ago https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/151612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151612 in mythbuntu "Remote not supported" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<beuno> tgm4883_laptop, it's currently disabled
<beuno> it will be fixed soon
<tgm4883_laptop> beuno, ok, thanks
<henninge> kabotage: hm, there must be some misunderstanding. There is no bug reported by you for dolphin.
<tgm4883_laptop> dang it, one more
<henninge> kabotage: and bugs are never deleted.
<tgm4883_laptop> but this one isn't from me, but someone that hit our mailing list
<henninge> kabotage: also there is no kmix project, only jackmix and jackmixer.
<henninge> kabotage: Maybe you didn't complete the report?
<tgm4883_laptop> Is it possible to have launchpad remind people (when reporting a bug) to include the version number that they are using?  It would be fine if it were a text field that could be left blank, or just a reminder that goes into the reporting text box which the user could erase or leave as is...
<tgm4883_laptop> beuno, bug 297287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297287 in launchpad "Code section of projects should distinguish project branches from random branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297287
<beuno> tgm4883_laptop, very much appreciate dfor the bug
<beuno> tgm4883_laptop, there is something about that
<beuno> allenap would know
<kabotage> henninge: how come? i just filed two and i can still see the summary title that i put.
<henninge> kabotage: what's the title?
<allenap> tgm4883_laptop: For projects, project groups and distributions some bug reporting guidelines can be set.
<allenap> tgm4883_laptop: These appear underneath the Further Information box when filing a bug.
<kabotage> henninge: The application KMix (kmix) crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT) and Dolphin Crashed While transferring files to Flash drive
<allenap> tgm4883_laptop: I'm currently working on making them appear for packages in distributions too.
<tgm4883_laptop> ah I see now
<tgm4883_laptop> question, would it be possible to have the bug report pre-filled with certain information?
<tgm4883_laptop> It can be generic info such as {what happened} {what was expected} etc
<tgm4883_laptop> I can see this being beneficial across all projects
<allenap> tgm4883_laptop: Not right now afaik. Do you mean, like a template in the Further Information box?
<henninge> kabotage: That is the bug title?
<henninge> kabotage: if you still see it on your screen, you should also still see the URL in the browser. Can you please give me that?
<tgm4883_laptop> no, more like when I file a bug I have the text area to say what happened.  This can be done two ways, either a) seperate text boxes for each part (what happened text box) (what was supposed to happen text box) or b)  Just have those words already in the single text box on seperate lines (what happened) (what was supposed to happen)
<tgm4883_laptop> allenap, ^
<allenap> tgm4883_laptop: Ah, okay, I think that's what I meant, I just didn't say it very well :)
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok, yes.  I see now.  I thought you were still talking about just the guidelines
<tgm4883_laptop> so yes, a template would rock
<allenap> tgm4883_laptop: Some bug trackers - the KDE one comes to mind - have wizard-like bug filing processes which take this a step further. That would be quite cool for Launchpad, but a *lot* of work too, and would confuse the user experience.
<allenap> tgm4883_laptop: But I think that would be easy (or possible) for a committed project to add by hosting it themselves and hooking into the Launchpad API.
<kabotage> henninge: its ok. i see that the bug has been marked as duplicate. thanks for replying though
<allenap> tgm4883_laptop: Can you file a bug against malone for this? I can't promise we'll do it soon, but at least we won't forget about it :)
<allenap> tgm4883_laptop: For the template idea I mean.
<tgm4883_laptop> allenap, will do
<allenap> tgm4883_laptop: Thanks!
<tgm4883_laptop> beuno, heres that other bug we talked about bug 297291
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297291 in launchpad "Launchpad should auto generate a "release notes" page for each series that would autogather fixed bugs and implemented blueprints" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297291
<henninge> kabotage: I am still wondering that you report bugs in two applications with one report.
<tgm4883_laptop> allenap, am I filing the bug against the person malone?
<tgm4883_laptop> or just subscribing him
<allenap> tgm4883_laptop: No, the malone project, https://edge.launchpad.net/malone/+filebug
<kabotage> henninge: sorry if i got you confused, but i filed it separately
<henninge> kabotage: ok, I am glad we got that sorted out, then ;-)
<tgm4883_laptop> allenap, bug 297294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297294 in malone "Launchpad bugs should have a template in the further information box to assist bug reporters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297294
<kabotage> henninge: yea. thanks again.
<allenap> tgm4883_laptop: Thanks, that's a good clear request.
<tgm4883_laptop> I try to write good ones ;)
<beuno> tgm4883_laptop, thanks
<thekorn> BjornT: re list of converted questions: no, it's more a one time thing, today we found bug 297238 and I would like to know how many bugs/questions are affected
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297238 in malone "possible to change bug status / importance after it is converted to a question" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297238
<BjornT> thekorn: ok. according to my sql query, there are only two such bugs: bug 222569, bug 240637  (and bug 297006 on staging)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222569 in ubuntu "wireless connection is not possible" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240637 in touchfreeze "[needs-packaging] touchfreeze" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297006 in launchpad-bazaar "Remove the "New" status for branches." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297006
<BjornT> thekorn: do you have any other example of such a bug?
<thekorn> BjornT: ok, cool, I think we have no others so far, bug 222569 was the one where we found this issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222569 in ubuntu "wireless connection is not possible" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222569
<thekorn> bdmurray: ^^ this are converted questions where the status of the bug is other than invalid
<thekorn> thanks BjornT !
<bdmurray> BjornT: I reported bug 297238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297238 in malone "possible to change bug status / importance after it is converted to a question" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297238
<bdmurray> BjornT: thanks for running query, could I see it for future use?
<BjornT> bdmurray: https://pastebin.canonical.com/11096/
<stgraber> who broke the lpia PPA builders ? :)
<savvas> probably me
<savvas> just kidding :p
<savvas> what's an lpia architecture by the way?
<savvas> hm.. ubuntu mobile arch?
<bdmurray> BjornT: thanks
<stgraber> savvas: yeah, Low Power on Intel Architecture
<stgraber> it's one of the three archs the PPA build for
<savvas> hm.. strange that there's no wikipedia article about it
<savvas> (thanks btw :) )
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: -
<PriceChild> Hey there. I'm thinking of changing a moderated team to a closed one. I'm wondering what will happen to the existing applicants. Will their applications just disappear, or will it let me continue going through them and approving/declining?
<beuno> PriceChild, it will let you continue
<PriceChild> beuno: Thanks.
<lifeless> spm: what rev of pqm is praesiodymiumiumium running
<spm> lifeless: bzr revno is 173 - sound useful?
<spm> ps. praseomumble works for us :-)
<lifeless> spm: I'm debugging a pqm issue for abentley; code wasn't lining up
<lifeless> trunk is on 183
<lifeless> mthaddon_: here by chance?
<spm> I believe he's at lunch atm
<mthaddon_> lifeless, here now - still need anything?
<lifeless> mthaddon_: no, but I wanted to ask how the ubunet pqm stuff turned out
<mthaddon> lifeless, all looking fine, except that for some reason in the web UI it shows "processing x from other project" or something rather than the actual message
<lifeless> mthaddon: the project prefix is wrong
<wgrant> You're not doing a very good job of keeping Ubunet quiet.
<Ursinha> ?
<teferi> hey guys, I have an awful problem with my new launchpad account and the old launchpad account I forgot I had
<teferi> namely, I can't set my gpg key for the new account (adam-crossproduct) to the key that's still associated with the old account (teferi)
<teferi> and I can't complete the merge of the two accounts because some of the email addresses on the old account are ones I don't have access to anymore
<teferi> (presumably launchpad snaffled them from my gpg key)
<teferi> can someone help me out?
<wgrant> teferi: Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, and a Launchpad admin should be able to help you out.
<wgrant> Particularly if you have access to the old OpenPGP key, I suppose
<teferi> I do
<teferi> well, question submitted, but wow is this a pain
<wgrant> teferi: What is?
<teferi> wgrant: getting my key associated with my account so that I can do an upload to my ppa of the software that I just spent three hours packaging
<wgrant> It's quite trivial if you don't have multiple accounts.
<teferi> right, but I *forgot* that I *had* the old account
<teferi> it was from YEARS ago
<xteejx> Can I have a supervisor or account maintainer please?
<xteejx> I am a triager for Ubuntu. Please direct your attention to bug 297388. Can we get this account banned?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297388 in ubuntu "IT REALLY DID WORK FOR ME NOT HARD TO DO AT ALL" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297388
<NfNit|oop> heh.
<xteejx> A user is abusing the Launchpad system and the account needs banned before Launchpad is swarming with this "crap"
<xteejx> I know... :)
<wgrant> xteejx: File a ticket at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<xteejx> I suppose it wouldn't be hard for someone with no brain hehe
<xteejx> wgrant: Thanks
<xteejx> :)
<wgrant> Erm, that bug is now OOPSing.
<wgrant> OOPS-1047EC184
<flacoste> Mez: hi there
<spm> wgrant: I was perhaps a tad too enthusiastic in my cleanup - either way - acct is disabled, and the comments removed
<teferi> spm: hey, can you help me out with my account/gpg key issue from above?
<wgrant> spm: You removed the initial Message or something similarly destructive?
<spm> teferi: not right atm - but sure
<rockstar> wgrant, spm is enthusiastic about everything.  You should keep that in a mental note.
<spm> rockstar: :-)
<teferi> spm: fantastic, thank you so much
<rockstar> spm,  what issue are you having?
<spm> rockstar: see #lp-code me/gmb
<wgrant> rockstar: Sounds bad.
<rockstar> spm, oh, I know what you did!  :)
<wgrant> What did he do?
<spm> wgrant: having raw db/sql access is not always a Good Thing(tm) :-)
<spm> drop database :-P
<wgrant> TRUNCATE BugTask;
<wgrant> THat would fix most of our problems in Ubuntu.
<spm> that was a *joke* in case anything suspects otherwise! :-)
<rockstar> spm, I just did a dd of lots of urandom onto one of my live and mounted drives just now. Everyone gets excited sometimes.
<spm> rockstar: but did you *mean* to do that? ;-)
<rockstar> spm, no, not at all.  But I can laugh because I have good backups.
<spm> I still think my PB was taking out an entire floor of Cobol programmers from working for 3-4 hours. Mainframes - they allow such *spectacular* messes to be made.
<rockstar> I thought it was writing to a USB flash drive.  I only noticed when the music I was listening to went away.  :)
<rockstar> spm, I have a friend who worked at Wikimedia, and he said that they have a box which has the sole purpose of being the single point of failure.
<rockstar> Breaking it is like a rite of passage for the sysadmins there.  :)
<spm> rockstar: aye. +1 to that!
<teferi> well, when processing is centralized, so is failure, more or less by def'n
<teferi> man, sure wish i'd remembered that that original account existed :/
#launchpad 2008-11-13
<spm> teferi: what was the question number for your GPG request? I'll assign to our group so it doesn't get forgotten :-)
<teferi> spm: 51184
<wgrant> spm: I suspect that merging the accounts is the solution.
<teferi> spm: I obviously still have the key and can do whatever is necessary to prove that I own it
<teferi> spm: thanks again
<spm> teferi: thank me when it's done ;-)
<teferi> i've got a package (and another in the works) all set and ready to dput up, this is the last thing standing in my way
<spm> teferi: give that  whirl?
<spm> I'm about to be afk for a bit - so will chase any further woes on return :-)
<teferi> ok, let's try adding the key again
<teferi> oh, oh man!
<teferi> thanks!
<spm> wgrant: yeah merge is the solution. Is more a matter of dotting i's and crossing t's. So to speak :-)
 * teferi waits for a response from ppa
<wgrant> spm: Right, but surely it's easy with a request signed by the original user's OpenPGP key...
<wgrant> teferi: Have you got an email yet?
<teferi> upload accepted
<teferi> thanks a lot, spm
<wgrant> Excellent.
<jml> RAOF: http://robrohan.com/2006/10/19/emacs-key-bindings-on-ubuntu/
<teferi> oh dear, where are my binary packages? :P
<wgrant> teferi: Have they finished building? If so, when?
<teferi> yes, they just finished
<teferi> but it still says zero binary packages and zero source packages
<wgrant> They'll be visible in 7 minutes
<teferi> ah, *nod*
<teferi> thanks
<wgrant> Binaries and sources are published every 20 minutes.
<teferi> would be nice to update https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA wi th that
<spm> wgrant: re key signing. It Depends. Part of the issue was that the old account in question had been manually killed. "why?" becomes the question.
<spm> The other side is that crypto only secures the .. path. It doesn't secure the ends.
<spm> Was a real PITA trying to convince DSD of that.... anal retentive crypto; but if you have root access at either end. Who cares.
<spm> If you're ever feeling really bored and over your exams (hope they're going well btw!) I can bore you to tears on this stuff.
<wgrant> That's a good point?
<wgrant> DSD?
<jml> spm: DSD needed convincing of that!?
<wgrant> (having a break from studying to fix fallout from the power failure that knocked me off Freenode... the server here got rather displeased)
<jml> spm: man, to think I thought of working there at one point.
 * jml waves hi to clipper
<spm> wgrant: Defence Signals Directorate: http://www.dsd.gov.au/
<wgrant> Ah. .gov.au. That explains it.
<spm> jml: they live in their own little world. Nuff said. :-)
<wgrant> And then we've got Senator Conroy...
<jml> who has received a letter from me, pleading for sanity
<wgrant> Excellent.
<spm> We used to live in the real world of actually solving problems; DSD live in the world of stopping anyone from doing anything.
<wgrant> I don't think it will work, though.
<wgrant> They seem pretty damn serious.
<jml> wgrant: no, it won't.
<spm> wgrant: Um. They are :-)
<jml> wgrant: http://life.mumak.net/2008/10/how-to-write-to-mp.html
<spm> And that's about as much about what they do as I'm going to tell - I have no desire to be locked up for 20 years. ;-)
<ajmitch> oh do tell :)
<spm> jml: posted mine yesterday - finally.
<jml> spm: good on you
<wgrant> Maybe iiNet's trials will knock some sense into them.
<wgrant> We can hope...
<jml> oh, is iiNet trialling it?
<spm> Chose to write direct to my MP (Bob McMullan) at his local office vs his APH office. "You are my MP sir..."
<spm> jml: you haven't read their CEO's ... rant?
<ajmitch> here we're just battling insane copyright changes
<spm> or quotes there of? Is most impressive
<jml> my main gripe about the whole thing is that if Australians wanted it and if it was commercially feasible, we'd be doing it already.
<wgrant> They're going to ask if they can trial it, so they can show that is is broken by design.
<jamesh> jml: an extra step in that list would be to check to see if the stamps you have are still the right denomination
<jml> spm: no, I haven't. URL?
<jml> jamesh: heh heh.
<wgrant> jamesh: They didn't publicise that change too well.
<spm> jml: errr - lets see if I can find it - been an amazing series of threads on this on the sage-au lists
<jml> oh wow, sage.
<wgrant> http://www.theage.com.au/news/technology/biztech/net-censorship-plan-backlash/2008/11/11/1226318639085.html
<spm> wgrant: ta - jml that's it.
<jamesh> jml: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/11/12/aussie_firewall_row/
<wgrant> That too.
<jamesh> the iiNet boss says he'll implement it but publicise how much it slows things down and every time someone bypasses the filters
<wgrant> Yep.
<spm> If mark newton wasn't raising such a fuss, I'd be tempted to switch to iinet on that alone. ;-)
<jamesh> it'd be nice if the stamps were "postage for one letter within Australia" rather than 50c or 55c or whatever
<wgrant> spm: Who are you with now?
<spm> wgrant: ?? my IRC name doesn't give that away? Internode.
<wgrant> kiko: Did you end up rediscovering who was doing the bug scraping, or shall I reinform you?
<wgrant> spm: Oh, forgot you weren't cloaked like the rest of the LP people.
<DBO> launchpad gave me a permission denied error on my pubkey earlier
<DBO> it works fine now
<DBO> wtf?
<jml> DBO: it's possible that some sort of intermittent network failure occured in the data centre
<jml> DBO: or it could be a local config issue on your end
<DBO> it works now and all I did was go to dinner =P
<jml> DBO: dining is known to solve many problems.
<DBO> jml, that would explain it
<jml> barry: :P
<wgrant> ~>
<wgrant> Grr.
<newz2000> Hi, I'm trying to upload code to share with a newly created team but it gave me an error that teams cannot have junk branches. What's the best way to share code?
<spiv> Make a project for it.
<newz2000> hi spiv, if I'm working on a project that has multiple sub-projects should each sub-project be a project in launchpad or can I upload several different (not-related) branches of code to one project?
<newz2000> for example, say my project has some code, a website and some docs, each maintained by a diff person. Should that be three different launchpad projects or just one with three different branches?
<spiv> newz2000: you can do either
<spiv> newz2000: I'd probably lean towards having just one project.
<spiv> You can always make new projects and move the branches later if you want.
 * wgrant would just have one branch, too.
<newz2000> ah, ok. That sounds good, i'll try it now.
<newz2000> is it bad form to have a project and team with the same name?
 * wgrant looks at launchpad and ~launchpad, and suggests that if they're doing it, it can't be wrong.
<newz2000> good point
<jamesh> or ~storm and storm
<jamesh> or many others
<newz2000> I got a javascript error when I clicked "Other/Proprietary" license. setLicensePendingStatus is not defined
<newz2000> fyi
<Hobbsee> do we have a community help contact yet today?
<wgrant> Not at this hou.
<wgrant> +r
<wgrant> -bad keyboard
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, it's still early now, due to DST..
<wgrant> Assuming no swaps, it's bigjools today, so it's another 3 hours at least.
<cprov> Hobbsee: anything I can help ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: no, thanks, it's not soyuz related.
<Hobbsee> cprov: but i'd like to know more on the magic diff tool :)
 * Hobbsee filed a ticket, requesting someone be unsubscribed from a bug
<Hobbsee> er... OOPS-1048EA41 & Error ID: OOPS-1048ED59 ?
<cprov> Hobbsee: which `magic diff`  ? we have so many magic components.
<Hobbsee> cprov: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/48539
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 48539 in soyuz "[queue tool] magic debdiff (dup-of: 259422)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259422 in soyuz "display PPA diffs against Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Triaged]
 * wgrant would like a button to request an arbitrary debdiff.
<wgrant> But I guess Hobbsee wants debdiffs in the queue.
<Hobbsee> both would be good :)
<cprov> those things are actually easy to implement
<Hobbsee> but yes, the queue stuff is what i'd particularly love
<Hobbsee> cprov: can we have it for the next release then please?  :D
<Hobbsee> would make reviewing much easrier
<cprov> right
<cprov> Hobbsee: how is the queue-ui doing for you ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: pretty good.  Modulo any timeouts of course.
<Hobbsee> cprov: it's a bit limiting if you want to accept lots of langpacks, though.
<Hobbsee> (because there's no "select all" checkbox)
<cprov> yes, we all like gmail ;)
<Hobbsee> otoh, i think i can only accept 8(?) at a time anyway, so maybe it's a good thing there's no checkbox
<cprov> damm slow.
<Hobbsee> hm?
<Hobbsee> cprov: on the subject of gmail, have you tried mobile gmail?  From memory, i don't think that actually has checkboxes.
<cprov> Hobbsee: yes, but I don't remember how it deletes multiple messages.
<cprov> s/deletes/selects
<Hobbsee> i don't think it does :)
<Hobbsee> in fact, you can't even clear out all spam.
 * Hobbsee wonders what https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/297388 actually is, and why she wanted to load it
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error (https://launchpad.net/bugs/297388/+text)
<cprov> Hobbsee: ehe, bug or feature ?
<Hobbsee> oh, well, that's no help then.
<Hobbsee> cprov: well, i'd guess bug :P
<Hobbsee> cprov: although possibly feature, based on how they want to keep all mail
<cprov> Hobbsee: pretty much as we keep all *your* packages.
<Hobbsee> cprov: that's true.
<wgrant> That's the bug where spm was a bit over-deletionist.
<Hobbsee> ahhh.
<Hobbsee> is it supposed to be so over-deleted that it's oopsing out?
<wgrant> And that is some *odd* capitalisation.
<spm> Hobbsee: Not as such no...
<wgrant> I don't think so, but it has been since a couple of minutes after it was mentioned here.
<Hobbsee> spm: is it worth filing as a question, or do they all get looked at anyway?
<wgrant> The bugtask seems to have vanished, which would explain why it oopses.
<Hobbsee> the weird thing is...it's a quick oops.  it's not a timeout.
<spm> Hobbsee: it surely can't hurt - if only that we don't lose it - but I'll probably be chasing myself tomorrow as well.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i thought those showed up as differnet oopses (like "lp can't find the page you were looking for")
<wgrant> The bug exists.
<wgrant> The bugtask does not.
<Hobbsee> cprov: sweet :)
<spm> 'bugs' within the DB are a lot more complicated that I earlier thought - and we head smashed pretty hard into those complications
<Hobbsee> oh, right.  I see.
<wgrant> Heh.
<spm> 'heh' doesn't even get close to describving the cursing :-)
<wgrant> I suppose there are subscriptions and notifications and blah blah that need deleting.
 * Hobbsee throws spm a few red snakes (as in, the lollies) for breaking it
<spm> pretty much
<wgrant> ON DELETE CASCADE!
<spm> oh gawd - *more* sugar. :-) Has been a bit of a sugar overload day for me... suspect I'll be bouncing off walls for hours yet.
<Hobbsee> spm: well, you could save them for tomorrow :P
<spm> wgrant: I just look after things - db decisions are not my problem. :-P
<spm> Hobbsee: or give them to our 5yo and watch HIM bounce off walls.... ;-)
<Hobbsee> spm: and besides, they won't melt on you
<spm> lol. indeed they do not. Nor in your hand either.
<Hobbsee> spm: no, don't do that.
<Hobbsee> spm: you will regret that
<spm> snakes to a small child? as in.
<Hobbsee> well, sending them on a sugar high, at all
<spm> heh. Trust me - a sugar high is not something we try to put him on - the come down is painful all round :-)
<Hobbsee> heh heh heh.  yes.
<Mez> flacoste: hello :D
<Mez> I guess that my arguments for the OpenID thing swayed you :D yay :D
<wgrant> What's the solution? Don't stop people from shooting themselves in the foot if they decide to use their sensible LP OpenID?
<Mez> possibly... I don't know what they've decided, but they're going to be allowing the "sensible" LP OpenID
<Mez> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/294634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294634 in launchpad-foundations "Reinstate the OpenID delegated identity on the profile page." [High,In progress]
<Mez> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Mez> good bot
<kripken> I am having no luck uploading large (30MB) release files to Launchpad. After a while, it always says "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." Is it just me?
<thekorn> flacoste: thanks for fixing the API on staging
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: - bigjools
<Hobbsee> wow!
<Hobbsee> who did the work on the package field, when changing a bug to a different package?  It actually shows the binaries for each of the sources now!
<savvas> hello, does anyone know how to provide a gpg key for my PPA?
<bigjools> savvas: do you mean https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/125103 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [High,Confirmed]
<savvas> I'm getting the "Warning: The following packages could not be authenticated:" error
<savvas> ah thanks bigjools
<bigjools> savvas: yes that's normal, see the bug :)
<Hobbsee> bigjools: oh, interesting fix.
<mpt> wgrant, wow, you've been hitting the "Report a bug" button pretty hard :-)
<Hobbsee> mpt: that's a feature :P
<bigjools> mpt: harder than you? surely not :)
<wgrant> mpt: Erm, yes. I do that occasionally.
<mpt> good work
 * Hobbsee has been fixing bugs instead
<wgrant> But I then get told I should have hit it harder and split them up :P
<mpt> Hm, yeah, I don't think bug 297531 should have been marked incomplete
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297531 in malone "+nominate UI needs a big rework" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297531
<wgrant> I would have thought those things could all be most easily done in one hit, which was why I put it in one bug.
<bigjools> Hobbsee: probably the only sane fix
<Hobbsee> bigjools: indeed.
<mpt> Compare bug 253317, reported by our erstwhile project manager :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253317 in launchpad-registry "Switching series is overly complicated for project groups" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253317
<wgrant> Yay, silbs.
<wgrant> silbs wants to bring QA sanity to bug statuses.
<wgrant> mpt: Ahaha, nice.
<wgrant> Oh yeah, most of the teams involved in bug #297505 are Canonical-related.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297505 in launchpad "Warn users that mailing list archives are public unless the team is actually private" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297505
 * wgrant hopes you can't ignore silbs.
<wgrant> I like the last three bugs.
<wgrant> mpt: Is there a reason that Bug/+subscribe survived your reign with a single option button with continue/cancel buttons, rather than just Subcribe and Cancel buttons?
<mpt> wgrant, lack of person-hours mostly, there are bug reports on both those things
<wgrant> Right, as long as it wasn't intentionally kept.
<mpt> nooooo
<mpt> definitely not
<wgrant> Good, good.
<NCommander> Is sparc's other builder ever going to return?
<bigjools> NCommander: I don't know, let me find out
<NCommander> bigjools, thank you. I'd be depressed to see sparc die as an architecture due to dead builders
<wgrant> I wonder if hppa will catch up before armel does.
<NCommander> someone take a screenshot, we'll never see a build queue over 8,000 again until after the next port is bootstrapped
<bigjools> :)
<persia> Sometimes we get close when we open a new release archive, but that's admittedly usually only in the 4000 range.
<danilos> mdke: hey, if you've got time, I'd like to check if fix for bug #282695 is correct, can you please browse to https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/ubuntu-docs and see if link "Download translations" works for you (I've removed you from the ubuntu-translation-coordinators team on staging only :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282695 in rosetta "Source package maintainers can't download all translations" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282695
<joshuablount> Morning lp:~people
<joshuablount> Is there a good way to programmatically tell what bug emails are for what project? I'm setting up some rules for thunderbird to sort incoming stuff, but there doesn't seem to be anything about the project a bug is related to in the emails...
<salgado> joshuablount, have you checked the X-Launchpad header?
<wgrant> X-Launchpad-Bug: product=yourprojectnamehere
<joshuablount> salgado, wgrant: I spoke to quickly, just noticed this.
<joshuablount> Thanks!
<salgado> np
<bigjools> NCommander: some hardware died, it's being sorted out.
<NCommander> wooo
<geser> can somebody tell me why LP thinks that r-cran-fimport got superseded? see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/r-cran-fimport/+index
<geser> no published version anymore of it
<geser> it's an arch:all package
<geser> and got binary NEWed yesterday
<danilos> mdke: never mind that, I've managed to test this myself, thanks :)
<NCommander> bigjools, I've got an LP question
<NCommander> bigjools, well, SOyuz, more specifically
<NCommander> bigjools, can Soyuz pin a repo to pin priority 200 (in the Release file), so a repo could be enabled, but nothing installed by default?
<bigjools> NCommander: why would you want to do that?
<NCommander> bigjools, there is some talk about changing how the Backports repo works in this respect, essentially because pinning is PITA to do with APT, I'm hoping for the Jaunty cycle to implement some mechanism to allow a backport installation without having to install the entire repo
<NCommander> sorta like a graphical frontend to apt-get -t hardy-backports install *backport*
<NCommander> I wanted to know from a technical perspective if this was even possible
<bigjools> NCommander: I don't see why not, it's just meta data about the archive right?
<NCommander> Its a line in the Release file if memory serves
<mfoniso> I'm trying to import my ssh keys into launchpad, but it keeps getting refused, with the message that the keys are "...known to be compromised"
<bigjools> mfoniso: you need to generate new keys
<mfoniso> I'm on ubuntu and have reinstalled the openssh suite, regenerated new ketys
<mfoniso> but they still don't work
<mfoniso> bigjools: how do I go about that, 'cos I still encounter the same problems after generating new keys
<bigjools> mfoniso: are you sure you're sending the new keys?
<bigjools> completely remove the old ones, they are worthless
<mfoniso> I'm pretty sure I'm sending the new keys, and I did remove all the old stuff..
<mfoniso> in fact, I deleted everything in ~/.ssh/ just to make sure
<mfoniso> uninstalled openssh (since it was a supposed compromised version)
<bigjools> that message can only happen if ssh-vulnkey says it's a bad key
<mfoniso> reinstalled ssh and generated new keys
<bigjools> try that locally and see what it says
<mfoniso> ssh-vulnkey says "Unknown (no blacklist information)..."
<mfoniso> ok, the ubuntu security advisory says to destroy the key and create a new one, lemme try that  (again)
<mfoniso> bigjools: does deleting the public and private keys should accomplish said destruction?
<bigjools> mfoniso: unless you have any more copies, yep
<flacoste> thekorn: my pleasure, sorry, that it took so long
<flacoste> Mez, wgrant: yeah, the OpenID to use with launchpad will be the profile page
<mfoniso> ok
<flacoste> Mez: and yes, your social argument about the "social" aspect of the identity really made the difference
<flacoste> Mez: our OpenID system was really designed as a single-sign on system, which is different, fortunately, the two aspects can work with each other through the magic of delegation
<mfoniso> bigjools: I just deleted id_rsa and id_rsa.pub, created new keys (via ssh-keygen) launchpad still gives the sames message
<bigjools> mfoniso: that is odd
 * mfoniso thinks so too
<mfoniso> I've done this over and over
<mfoniso> I have no idea what I'm doing wrong
<bigjools> mfoniso: the code in LP that checks it is calling ssh-vulnkey (I have the code in front of me)
<bigjools> mfoniso: so it's still seeing your old key somehow
<mfoniso> but why?
<bigjools> mfoniso: do you have any id_dsa keys?
<mfoniso> nope
<bigjools> hmmm
<persia> mfoniso, What happens when you try ssh-vulnkey on your local system?
<bigjools> he did alreadu
<bigjools> already
<mfoniso> no blacklist information
<mfoniso> the ubuntu security advisory says in this scenario, to create new keys
<bigjools> mfoniso: and you're definitely pasting the contents of your new ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub file?
<persia> mfoniso, do you have openssh-blacklist and openssh-blacklist-extra installed?
<persia> bigjools, Which blacklist files does LP use?
<bigjools> persia: whatever Hardy has installed
<bigjools> persia: it uses ssh-vulnkey
<persia> bigjools, Yep, and ssh-vulnkey relies on blacklist files.
<persia> I don't think they are force-installed for every machine though.
<mfoniso> bigjools: yeah, pasting the contents of ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<mfoniso> persia:I don't have those installed
<mfoniso> I know they were there initially
<mfoniso> but I did a couple of uninstalls/installs
<persia> mfoniso, Try installing just openssh-blacklist and see if ssh-vulnkey says something different.
<mfoniso> they aren't there right now
<bigjools> mfoniso: can you try generating a DSA one instead?
<mfoniso> it'll say COMPROMISED.. but I'll do it anyway
<mfoniso> bigjools: ok
<mfoniso> bigjools: same message from LP
<bigjools> mfoniso: what version of openssh are you using?
<mfoniso> ﻿persia:funny... apt-get says "openssh-blacklist is already at newest version"
<mfoniso> ssh -v gives me : "OpenSSH_4.6p1 Debian-5ubuntu0.6, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007"
<bigjools> mfoniso: can you pastebin me the public key you're using
<mfoniso> bigjools: ok, and it appeas my version of openssh isn't the latest version...
<mfoniso> i expected that "apt-get install" would grab the latest version
<bigjools> mfoniso: are you on intrepid?
<mfoniso> nope
<mfoniso> hardy
<mfoniso> can't upgrade just yet, I'm currently on a slow connection
<bigjools> mfoniso: my hardy box has OpenSSH_4.7p1
<mfoniso> if I uninstall openssh, and reinstall it via apt-get, would that get the latest version?
<bigjools> it should upgrade anyway
<mfoniso> or does that depend on the sources in my sources file?
<bigjools> yes - what do you have enabled?
<mfoniso> everything :-)
<mfoniso> hey hey hey... LP just accepted the key I was about to paste for you.. and it's the same key I tried a while ago ...
<bigjools> !
<mfoniso> but I don't feel comfortable not knowing what's going on
<bigjools> you need to upgrade openssh-client BTW, not openssh
<mfoniso> ok
<mfoniso> I just noticed something...
<persia> The version in hardy should be fine.  No need to upgrade.
<mfoniso> the public key starts like so "ssh-rsa AAAAB3Nza..."
<bigjools> persia: well he doesn't have the latest
<mfoniso> when I paste it in LP, the text right after "ssh-rsa" get moved to a new line...
<mfoniso> as though the space is converted to a newline
<mfoniso> and I think that's what's happening (as opposed to the display just being wrapped)
<mfoniso> and LP complains when I try to upload it
<persia> 4.6p1 is the version from 7.10 (gutsy).  Odd.
<mfoniso> but it accepts it after I manually remove the space, and add it again with spacebar.
<bigjools> mfoniso: copy & paste - gotta love it
<mfoniso> thanks for your time guys, I really appreciate it
<bigjools> you're welcome
<mfoniso> but I still wanna see what ssh-vulnkeys has to say...
<gnomefreak> anyone give me a hint why my merge request was rejected?
<beuno> gnomefreak, URL?
<gnomefreak> beuno: one sec
<gnomefreak> beuno: merging https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/firegpg.ubuntu into ~dev branch let me get full name of branch
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/firegpg.ubuntu
<beuno> gnomefreak, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/firegpg.ubuntu/+merge/1671
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> beuno: why did i get rejection email
<gnomefreak> and my proposed merge 4 emails
<beuno> gnomefreak, uhm, can you forward it to me?
<beuno> you shouldn't get reject emails
<gnomefreak> beuno: yep need address
<beuno> gnomefreak, argentina@gmail.com
<gnomefreak> ok ill send you rejection one any of the rest?
<beuno> just the rejection one
<beuno> I don't know why you got 4, but 2 is normal
<gnomefreak> beuno: 2 was me requesting and one was lp and other was reject. so i sent you only the important one
<gnomefreak> universe-bugs is rejection email
<beuno> gnomefreak, hm, the mailing list is rejecting the email
<beuno> maybe the email list is set as the contact address for the team that owns the trunk?
<gnomefreak> beuno: should it be?
<gnomefreak> its  a ~ubuntu-dev branch not sure what universe has to do with LP branches since branch doesnt say universe or main or any of the above
<beuno> gnomefreak, well, I don't know, but I do know that if these emails get sent to a list it isn't subscribed to, then the mailing list will reject them
<beuno> so it's not really Launchpad rejecting
<gnomefreak> ok thanks ill find out why the list
<beuno> np
<Mez> flacoste: Yeah, but as I said, to me, it's not an identity if it's used just for signon...
<flacoste> Mez: right
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: -
<xlyz> ﻿anyone kowns how to download updated translations from launchpad with bzr?
<spm> wgrant: OT for channel: http://today.ninemsn.com.au/videoindex.aspx 'firewalls under fire' - Mark Newton was interviewed this morning by Today. Enjoy, or not :-)
<fta>  * State: Chroot problem
<fta>  * Architecture: lpia
<fta>  * Archive: fta PPA
<fta> logs say "FATAL: kernel too old"
<fta> (jaunty)
<persia> fta, Known issue.  Attempts have been made to fix it (although perhaps not entirely successful).  Try a rebuild.  If that doesn't work, ignore it for a bit.
<fta> ok, thanks
<wgrant> spm: Ew, I've now watched a segment of Today. I feel dirty.
<spm> wgrant: spray-n-wipe your eyeballs? ;-)
<wgrant> But it was actually a fairly sane interview.
<wgrant> Surprising.
<spm> yeah - apparently should be some stuff in the 7.30 report sometime next week too. Interesting times...
<wgrant> matsubara_: "might be disclosing"... oh, you are. It's fairly interesting too.
<wgrant> Good.
<wgrant> Most ppeople still aren't aware...
<matsubara_> wgrant: ?
<wgrant> matsubara_: The mailing list privacy thing.
<spm> wgrant: I've seen some... "challenging" discussions around the lack of comment from the ACS as well. Cynical me is not surprised, but it's an "interesting" (in the Yes Minister sense) non-position for them to take.
<matsubara_> ah right.
<wgrant> OTOH LP people seem to like making completely harmless bugs private.
<wgrant> It doesn't even contain a snippet of code or design.
<fta> persia, it's now on i386 too (iridium), retry doesn't help
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19627521/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.liferea_1.4.18-0ubuntu3%7Efta1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<persia> fta, Hrm.  Dunno what to say then.  It's probably not really fixed.
<fta> obviously
<wgrant> I'm sure infinity will sort it out soon.
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19625242/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1%7Eb2%7Ehg20081113r21632%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1%7Efta1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
#launchpad 2008-11-14
 * Hobbsee scratches head
<Hobbsee> oh, bad paste.
<Hobbsee> spm: question updated
<spm> Hobbsee: cool
<spm> heh. a single '1' missing :-) Should searched for 'em....
<Hobbsee> well, i'd assumed you would have just checked the bug - although for some reason, the bug in the title wasn't the same as the bug in the question :)
 * spm scratches head - I thought I *was* checking the bug. WTF. :-( I'm going to chalk that down as pebkac on my end. Excuse my moment of sanity... ;-)
<Hobbsee> spm: hehe.  You need more beer.  Or water :P
<spm> less sugar :-)
<Hobbsee> or that
<wgrant> intellectronica: It's interesting, then, that the subscribers portlet on the main page that causes notifications doesn't have that text...
<intellectronica> wgrant: the main page isn't, strictly speaking, an action form
<intellectronica> but i do understand why you find that confusing
<wgrant> intellectronica: But it is the main action form. It has the status/importance/assignee/comments.
<intellectronica> wgrant: well, it's a view that doubles as an action form. most people use it to view bugs - only in some cases you use it to initiate actions
<intellectronica> maybe when we start making these pages more dynamic, we can come up with some nice solution to change the display when you make an action from a view page. that would be a good thing to do, i think
<wgrant> Yep.
<Hobbsee> thanks spm
<pac1> I'm having trouble logging in.
<pac1> Launchpad seems to have forgotten my e-mail addresses
<spm> pac1: what's your userid?
<jamesh> jml: so, it turns out that trial hates testresources :(
<jml> jamesh: I'm sorry to hear that.
<jml> jamesh: is there some way you can link the relevant trial bugs to the testresources project?
<jamesh> jml: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/testresources/+bug/297563
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297563 in testresources "Trial's test runner manages to break resource sharing in OptimisingTestSuite" [Undecided,New]
<jamesh> jml: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71633/ <- that seems to be enough to get things playing together okay. as long as you don't also turn on forceGarbageCollection
<jml> jamesh: forceGC is terrible.
<jml> jamesh: but that's good to know.
<jamesh> forceGarbageCollection adds another layer of wrappers that no ITestCase adapter will help you with
<jamesh> jml: I was a bit surprised when I discovered this.  While debugging, I found that the test suite contained completely different test objects before and after running :(
<jml> jamesh: *nod*
<jml> jamesh: we added that stuff at around the time of UDS Boston.
<jml> jamesh: trying to solve the broader problem of "how can a runner neatly change behaviours of tests globally"
<jamesh> by destroying any existing special behaviours the test might already have!
<jml> jamesh: sorry!
<jml> jamesh: it's not an easy problem to solve.
<jamesh> the annoying thing here was that while the resource sharing worked perfectly when I was adding it to the test suite, nothing broke when we switched to using trial to run the tests
<jml> the decorator stuff was meant to preserve it though :\
<jml> "nothing broke"?
<jamesh> jml: the resources just get set up and torn down for every test
<jml> jamesh: oh right, silent fallback.
<jml> jamesh: is that a testresources feature or a trial bug, I wonder.
<lifeless> design feature for compatibility
<lifeless> (the 'still worked')
<jml> lifeless: yeah, but could something in the stack have at least made some noise.
<jml> I guess this is bug 284125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284125 in testresources "Provide an option for easy instrumenting of resource setup and teardown" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284125
<lifeless> stats at the end would do it
<lifeless> '4500 db resets' -> oh noes!
<jml> yeah, but who wants to wait for 4500 db resets?
<jamesh> sounds like a good idea, and something that can be implemented in the resources themselves and test harness
<lifeless> "You seem to be resetting resources per test, would you like some help with this?"
<lifeless>  -- clippy
<Hobbsee> i was just thinking that sounded like clippy...
<jml> "trial has detected that you are trying to write a doctest..."
<jml> "would you like to reconsider?"
<lifeless> jml: YES YES YES DO IT
<wgrant> It's disappointing that we have no Ubuntu Agent.
<jamesh> jml: anyway, we're now on a newer version of testresources -- using your testtools-not-pyunit3k branch to make it work with current testtools while staying close to trunk
<jml> jamesh: cool.
<jml> jamesh: I'll keep hassling lifeless to review my patches.
<lifeless> it should happen this weekend or wednesday
<jml> lifeless: sweet.
<Peddy> I found a set of packages that I want to install at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/6b12~pre2-0ubuntu1 , is there a repo where I can install all of them? I remember launchpad.net had a feature like that somewhere. Thanks
<persia> Peddy, archive.ubuntu.com has them.
<persia> Err, rather, has 6b12-0ubuntu6.  Is there a reason you need the prerelease?
 * wgrant just got a normalish personal email from LP... would that be from the "Contact this user" feature?
<Peddy> persia: the new release has pulseaudio support :)
<persia> Peddy, 6b12-0ubuntu6 is *newer* than 7b12~pre2-0ubuntu1.
<wgrant> persia: s/7b/6b/?
<persia> archive.ubuntu.com also has 6b13~pre1-0ubuntu1, which may be even newer, but I think it requires a newer version of pulseaudio than is in intrepid.  Anyway, this discussion probably ought be on an Ubuntu channel: may I suggest #ubuntu-java?
<persia> wgrant, Right.  :)
<Peddy> thanks for the hint persia, and I don't know why I don't have PA support then! But I'll leave know, I just came here to know if individual packages have their own repos. Cheers :)
<Peddy> persia: pardon noobiness, how is 6b12 newer than 7b12?
<persia> It's a typo.
<persia> 6b12-0ubuntu6 is newer than 6b12~pre2-0ubuntu1
<Peddy> Oh, :/ sorry :D
<ethana2> I'm using dput to upload some stuff to a PPA I just got
<ethana2> It's hanging on the last kb of a 34 MB file
<ethana2>  stellarium_0.10.0-0ubuntu1.dsc: done.
<ethana2>   stellarium_0.10.0.orig.tar.gz: 33976k/33977k
<ethana2> It took like a half an hour to get this far...  what do I do?
<ethana2> ghaha
<persia> Wait for a while more.
<persia> Well, or try again, but you'll likely get a failure for retry.
<ethana2> persia: ok, i've waited a long time now, maybe 10 to 20 minutes
<ethana2> what kind of problem is it that causes it to fail 1 kb from finishing on a 34 MB file?
<ethana2> does it just hate me?
<persia> I'm not sure.  I think it should just be an ftp transfer.
<ethana2> I gave it a few more minutes to be sure
<ethana2> if random chance is going to do that to me, he can't be my friend any more
 * ethana2 terminates process
<persia> At this point you probably want to wait up to 20 minutes to let the publisher run and then try again.
<wgrant> persia: Why wait for publisher?
<persia> wgrant, In case the upload actually sorta-kinda-worked and might break something if reuploaded with the same version string.
<wgrant> Unless the .changes is there, there wasn't a real upload.
<persia> Oh, and .changes goes last.  Good point.
<persia> ethana2, Ignore that bit about waiting :)
<wgrant> That's why .changes goes last.
<ethana2> so if it fails it doesn't make a PPA entry to complicate life?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Otherwise I could just upload some files to your PPA without a signature, and then you'd be very unhappy.
<ethana2> ah
<ethana2> so which file should I pass to dput?
<ethana2> ..or should I actually specify multiple?
<persia> Pass the source.changes file
<wgrant> Pass the _source.changes.
<ethana2> that's what I did
<ethana2> should I just...
<ethana2> try again?
<ethana2> ..or do I have to try to clean something up?
<wgrant> Just try again.
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> I need sleep now..  I think what I'll do is call Cox tomorrow and kick my service up a tier
<ethana2> ..then try again
<wgrant> Upload from a machine with a faster connection, if you have access.
<ethana2> I've been being bothered by my service speed a lot lately, it's worth the $5 to double the speed
<ethana2> I need 3 Mbit
 * ethana2 goes to sleep
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: - mrevell
<savvas> does launchpad PPA support debian packaging?
<savvas> I mean, for debian O/S, not ubuntu?
<bigjools> savvas: no
<savvas> ok
<bigjools> just Ubuntu right now
<wgrant> Somebody might want to fix the broken Answers link on https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation.
 * mrevell looks
<mrevell> wgrant: Woh, weird. Thanks for pointing that out.
<wgrant> np
<wgrant> mrevell: Should I be able to see either end of a private team membership?
<mrevell> wgrant: I'm not sure what you mean by "either end"
<wgrant> mrevell: I can see that ~launchpad is a member of ~canonical-javascripters on ~launchpad's members' +participation. But ~canonical-javascripters is private.
<mrevell> wgrant: Oh I see. Hmm, interesting question.
<mrevell> The guys who looked after the registry are sprinting in Wash. DC atm. I'll ask them about it when they get in.
<mrevell> wgrant: I guess it depends how private private teams should be
<wgrant> They have their memberships hidden, but I can probably Google for them pretty easily.
<wgrant> Maybe even through Launchpad
<wgrant> Let's see...
<wgrant> Actually, it only seems to be exposed through ~launchpad's membership, with no direct memberships to people... so maybe it's something team- or time-specific.
<wgrant> Or, ~canonical-javascripters could just have ~launchpad in it, I guess.
<mrevell> wgrant: I think it's probably a bug, tbh - i.e. private teams are exposed through other teams' memberships of them. I can report it if you like or go ahead if you'd like to.
 * wgrant does so.
<mrevell> thanks wgrant
<savvas> I've built new binaries in PPA and they are published, but why is the Packages file still pointing to older version: http://ppa.launchpad.net/medigeek/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<savvas> how much does it take to updated?
<bigjools> savvas: URL?
<bigjools> erm
<bigjools> nm
<savvas> https://launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive
<bigjools> savvas: which package?
<bigjools> ah there's only one
<savvas> smc is the source but all three should have a new version
<savvas> smc smc-data and smc-music
<wgrant> Arrrrrgh.
<savvas> bbl
<wgrant> Shouldn't there be restrictions placed on having non-private teams with mailing lists as contact addresses as security contacts, bug contacts for private projects, and P3As?
<bigjools> savvas: your Packages file looks ok to me
<mrevell> I have to take my dog to the vet so I'll back in 30 mins or so. Ping me for help and I'll answer when I'm back.
<Hobbsee> persia: i'm fairly sure that's a dput bug - i've seen a bug open for it
<persia> Hobbsee, Thanks.  I'll not be so confident next time.
<wgrant> Hobbsee, persia: It's filed against dput, but it seems to actually be a router/ISP bug.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: ah,which is probably why I couldn't reproduce it
<persia> wgrant, traffic shaping
<wgrant> persia: Shaping the last byte?
<wgrant> Or kilobyte, sorry.
<persia> wgrant, Well, if not that, what?
<wgrant> persia: Who knows...
<bigjools> Hobbsee, wgrant, persia: reading scrollback - that is a known bug in Linksys routers IIRC
<persia> bigjools, Just Linksys?  Is it an FTP proxy bug?
<bigjools> yeah I think so - probably (guessing) something to do with NAT
<persia> Oh.  I was hoping it was of the class of known bugs with URLs :)
<persia> Anyway, next time someone has the issue, I'll know to ask if they have a Linksys.  Thanks for the pointer.
<Nafallo> : http://wooledge.org:8000/FtpMustDie
<Nafallo> :-)
<bigjools> haha :)
<wgrant> That goes without saying.
<savvas> bigjools: thanks for checking it before, it looks like it takes some more minutes for the Packages file to be updated after the new packages are published :)
<wgrant> I think the lack of immediate publishing could really do with documentation in more places...
<bigjools> savvas: yep - the files are always pushed out first and then Packages is updated later in the publishing cycle
<bigjools> wgrant: this is nothing to do with the lack of immediate  publishing
<wgrant> bigjools: Ah, right, I see now.
<bigjools> there's quite a lot of processing in between publishing files (the first step) and publishing the Packages files (the last step)
<wgrant> I didn't realise that ppa.launchpad.net was actually germanium.
<wgrant> With a.u.c we rarely see an incomplete publishing for very long at all, of course.
<bigjools> I doubt that
<bigjools> the Ubuntu cycle takes a lot longer than PPAs
<persia> Right, but then it mirror pulses to the a.u.c machines, so we don't see it.
<wgrant> a.u.c isn't drescher.
<wgrant> Or cocoplum or whatever it is now.
<bigjools> d'oh, of course..... my bad
 * bigjools has a really bad hangover today
<wgrant> Heh.
 * Hobbsee hands bigjools a large cup of coffee, and notes it's only friday?
<bigjools> well tell my pub landlord to stop handing out free beer on a Thursday night :)
 * bigjools thanks Hobbsee for the coffee
<wgrant> hmmm, it was your CHR day yesterday. Can't be a coincidence.
<bigjools> haha
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Hobbsee> that's a legit reason to have a hangover then.
<Hobbsee> who can turn down free beer?
<Hobbsee> Just as long as it's not free gelato...
<bigjools> we were electing a new beer, so had lots of free samples
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<persia> At the recently concluded MOTU Meeting, there was discussion of a way to move the "needs-packaging" bugs against Ubuntu to somewhere else.  Might this use case be something that could prioritise being able to move tasks between a distro and a project?
 * wgrant was unpleasantly surprised to find that that can already be done for questions.
<persia> unpleasantly?  Isn't that a useful feature?
<wgrant> Yes, but it's on the wrong bit of LP.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i don' tknow about that - it really needs to be done on both sections - or perhaps all sections
<Hobbsee> blueprints and such would also find it useful
<wgrant> Blueprint is unmaintained.
 * persia pokes mrevell about the possibility, and invites discussion of alternatives to work with smaller LP changes.
 * wgrant -> bed
 * mrevell reads up
<mrevell> matsubara: Hey, do you know of a bug report about the inability to change a bug task from affecting an Ubuntu package to affecting a project?
<mrevell> A workaround would be to mark it as also affecting the project and then mark it invalid for the package. Not ideal but it'd work for now.
<mrevell> persia: I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "alternative to work with smaller LP changes"
<persia> mrevell, Well, something else we could do that wouldn't require the ability to shift from distro task to project task.
<persia> I'm a little uncomfortable with marking stuff Invalid, as it's a valid request, and the request is sensibly against Ubuntu.
<wgrant> And that means you get twice the bugmail.
<persia> The trick is that we don't want to see it when looking for untriaged bugs in Ubuntu.
<persia> wgrant, Well, nobody has to subscribe to a needs-packaging project to avoid that, but it's a bit of a workaround.
<wgrant> You could search for the absence of the needs-packaging tag... but that's extra work and can't be done anyway.
<mrevell> You should be able to move a bug from a distro package to a project. I can't think of any good reason why you can't. BjornT is this something that's on your team's radar?
<BjornT> mrevell: not really, no. the thing is that it's a reasonable amount of work to fix, and i doesn't give you much value.
<matsubara> mrevell: bug 80902
<persia> mrevell, That's what I thought.  I encountered a similar case, where I wanted to move a bug from a project to a distro (it didn't affect the project, but the project name was less than ideal) a couple weeks ago, and was advised it didn't work.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 80902 in malone "Allow bug retargeting from project to distribution, or vice versa" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80902
<mrevell> thanks matsubara
<mrevell> BjornT: Do you have a suggested workaround? The MOTU have a case where they'd find it useful.
<persia> BjornT, Well, it solves a couple use cases for me.  Specifically this packaging thing, and dealing with the differnces between the independent "Ubuntu Mobile" project, and the mobile editions of Ubuntu.
<wgrant> BjornT: Why's it so much harder in Malone than in Blueprint?
<persia> I'm happy with workarounds, and using "Invalid" fr the latter case, but the former case is a little sensitive to avoid annoying users.
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> Not Blueprint. Answers.
<BjornT> wgrant: basically because malone is more complex (having multiple targes), and its users are more sensitive to ui changes :)
<mrevell> persia: Would "Won't Fix" be more acceptable than "Invalid"?
<wgrant> Won't Fix is wrong.
<wgrant> We want
<wgrant> We want "Get out of my sight", and "Invalid" is the closest available.
<persia> mrevell, The trick is to provide users with feedback that doesn't imply they shouldn't make requests, so they can be tracked, but also doesn't clutter the Ubuntu bugspace.
 * persia doesn't want "get out of my sight" so much as "don't interfere with finding bugs from users who can't determine which package is affected"
<BjornT> persia: ok, so far we haven't had much use cases for it. it hasn't been common that you want to move a bug from a project to a distro. if it's more common now, maybe we should think about reprioritizing it.
<fta> hi, still no fix the chrome svn import ? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/googlechrome/trunk
<wgrant> BjornT: Launchpad's various projects have Ubuntu bugs filed against them quite frequently, don't they?
<persia> BjornT, OK.  I've only been authorised to talk about it for now, so please don't consider this a formal request.  I need to go back to MOTU and talk about workflows that make sense for dealing with this class of bugs.  I'll comment in 80902 when there is some consensus (probably in a week or two).
<mrevell> fta: Have you been in touch with the Launchpad Code guys about this?
<fta> mrevell, i asked 2 weeks ago, someone was working on it
<BjornT> wgrant: it happens from time to time, but i wouldn't say it happens frequently.
<mrevell> fta: Did you file a request in Launchpad Answers? If so, do you have a link?
<persia> mrevell, Thanks for organising all the right people to address my request.
 * wgrant really goes to bed now.
<fta> mrevell, Nov 03 16:00:51 <gary_poster>   fta: you asked about a code import problem for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/googlechrome/trunk on Saturday.  We are also aware of this problem.  I do not have a bug number for you, unfortunately, but if you would like me to dig further for it, I will try.  I am told that fixing this is in progress, but it will not land this cycle.
<mrevell> persia: np
<mrevell> fta: Thanks. In that message gary_poster says that it won't land this cycle. That means that we won't be able to fix it before this coming Wednesday.
<mrevell> fta: Sorry that they may not be the news you're looking for but I hope it gives you an idea of timescales. I can see if we've got anything more concrete.
<fta> mrevell, hm, ok. do i need to file a question or a bug anyway, so it's not missed in the next cycle?
<mrevell> fta: I'm just looking to see if we have a bug report for this already.
<fta> mrevell, btw, that import is incomplete. upstream has a lot of dependencies. not sure if lp is able to do that or if i need to ask for all the deps individually
<mrevell> fta: LP will import the trunk repo only and you'll have to specify anything else you need to import as separate imports, AFAIK.
<mrevell> fta: I don't see a bug report but I'm asking one of the guys on the Launchpad Code team if he knows of one
<fta> mrevell, http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome is not enough to build anything. you need http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src  + all the deps mentioned in http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/DEPS
<fta> kind of complex setup
<mrevell> fta: I think the best thing is to file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+addquestion and I'll make sure the right guys see it
<mrevell> fta: as a back-up
<fta> mrevell, ok, thanks
<fta> mrevell, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/51332
<mrevell> thanks fta. I'll point Michael Hudson at it. He usually looks after these sorts of request.
<epsy> hi, is there a list of superprojects ?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> good question.
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/projectgroups
<kiko> yes
<kiko> that page was completely orphaned in the redesign, eek
<epsy> is it only on edge?
<epsy> i get a 403 Not allowed here
<mrevell> epsy: I can't see it either so it may well be only available to admins.
<mrevell> epsy: I'll file a bug
<epsy> mrevell, thanks, i'll subscribe to it
<mrevell> epsy: It's bug 298101
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298101 in launchpad "Only admins can see a list of project groups" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298101
<epsy> yes, i found it
<mrevell> great
<mok0> Is it possible to send mail to an LP team?
<beuno> mok0, it will be soon
<mok0> Cool, I need that.
<mok0> beuno: ... understanding that the mail will be forwarded to each member...
<beuno> mok0, depends on how the team is setup
<beuno> they may have a contact email address set
<mok0> beuno: ok. I have the task of creating and hosting a program that will send an automated messages to MOTUs reminding them of the next MOTU-meeting
<beuno> mok0, well, you probably won't be able to automate it through LP
<mok0> beuno: :-( why
<beuno> well, because it's going to be a form
<mok0> beuno: ah, ok
<mok0> beuno: spam, etc...
<beuno> exactly  :)
<mok0> beuno: I'll have to use the ML then
<beuno> yeap
<mok0> beuno: which is not optimal, because many (my self included) filter that into a separate mailbox
<beuno> right, well, spam has made everyone's life more difficult
<mok0> beuno: yeah :-(
<mok0> beuno: no thoughts of making a message board in LP?
<beuno> mok0, none that I know of, no
<mok0> beuno: might be useful though
<beuno> I think it would probably overlap too much
<mok0> beuno: overlap, with...?
<beuno> mailing lists, announcements, subscriptions, etc
<mok0> beuno: could replace some of that perhaps
<epsy> LP has mailing lists?
<mok0> epsy: For team owners, I think
<epsy> ah
<beuno> epsy, anyone can create a team, so anyone can have a mailing list
<beuno> one mailing list per team
<epsy> and how do you send an email to team xyz's ML?
<beuno> you have to be part of the team
<beuno> and subscribed
<epsy> sounds reasonable
<beuno> yeah, also cuts spam down to 0
<epsy> so .. how do I send an email to my team xyz's ML?
<beuno> well, like any other mailing list
<epsy> s/team xyz/xyz team/
<beuno> to the email address
<epsy> ..which i find..where?
<beuno> on the team's page?
<epsy> ..under.. " Contact details " ?
<beuno> yes
<beuno> it says Mailing list: ...
<beuno> if it has a mailing list, of course
<epsy> ..ah?!
<mok0> epsy: like here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnome-terminator
<mok0> Looks like it's smartlist behind the scenes there
<epsy> so it's not yet marked as stable?
<mok0> epsy: smartlist isn't stable :-P
<kiko-phone> mok0, epsy: it's mailman.
<mok0> kiko-phone: ah. The archive looked like Debian's
<elmo> mhonarc is used for archiving
<mok0> elmo: Good old mhonarc... I wonder why no one has made a great new mailing list archive using a database, with search facilities?
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Need help? Community help contact: - none
<sistpoty> hi, how do can I deactive the signature of the CoC... I recall there was some option somewhere, but I forgot how to reach it
<jpds> sistpoty: lp.net/~you/+codesofconduct
<jpds> sistpoty: There'll be a copy of the signed code and fruther down a "Deactivate" button.
<sistpoty> thanks jpds
<jpds> Bitte.
<ethana2> Could someone check the launchpad logs for me?
<ethana2> I upload stuff using dput and it says it succeeds..
<ethana2> then I don't get an email or anything
<ethana2> I have to leave in 7 minutes...
<ethana2> ..I'd kinda like to be able to tell the guy I'm meeting that I have his package up
<LarstiQ> ethana2: are you sure you uploaded it to launchpad and not somewhere else?
<ethana2> pretty sure
<ethana2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72006/
<ethana2> I did    dput my-ppa (packagenamestuff).source.changes
<ethana2> gyargh, I've gotta go
<ethana2> ethana2@gmail.com
<ethana2> Ok, I'm actually in class right now, but I figure if anyone has any ideas on the question I asked about 35 minutes ago...
<kiko-phone> ethana2, either your GPG key isn't registered in Launchpad, or you didn't sign your upload, or you will get email.
<ethana2> So if my gpg isn't in launchpad, I get no email either way?
<ethana2> I think I gave it to MIT
<ethana2> my upload was signed
<ethana2> ..I think I need to figure out the gpg upload process better, that's probably where the problem is
<kiko> your GPG key needs to be registered in Launchpad.
<kiko> visit your +edit page, select GPG keys and upload
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> ok, that page would tell me if it had one for me
<ethana2> so I guess I can say giving it to MIT doesn't take care of it
<ethana2> I'll resolve this when I get home
<ethana2> bbi30
<ethana2> grarghg, I have to use evolution to read the encrypted email
<ethana2> ...'course, with something as rarely done as this, that shouldn't come as a surprise
 * ethana2 sets up evolution
<ethana2> wait, wait-- firefox plugin, yayyyy
<harrisony> can someone with uber unsubscribing powers please take eric.rost off from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/141613 he claims that it says it's forbidden when he tries and unsubscribes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 141613 in nspluginwrapper "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Unknown,Fix released]
<kiko> harrisony, that's a bit disturbing. does he get an OOPS ID?
<kiko> ah
<kiko> harrisony, I've written to him.
<harrisony> kiko, thanks
<kiko> harrisony, he replied and has sorted it out!
<harrisony> oh cool
#launchpad 2008-11-15
<MTecknology> How do I disable redirect to edge for a little bit?
<MTecknology> nvm
<artfwo> Hello! Does anyone experience "Chroot problem" thing with PPA lpia builds today? https://edge.launchpad.net/~artfwo/+archive/+build/787632
<cprov> artfwo: let me check
<cprov> artfwo: FATAL: kernel too old
<artfwo> cprov: guess there's nothing I can do with it, right?
<cprov> artfwo: it's a general problem, let me find the bug report.
<cprov> artfwo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/296829
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296829 in launchpad-buildd "PPA failed to build Jaunty package with "FATAL: kernel too old"" [Undecided,New]
<artfwo> oh, I see. thanks for linking to the bug!
<cprov> artfwo: np
<wgrant> Hmm, I thought elmo had worked around that.
<wgrant> But maybe that was armel.
<fbond> Hiya, there's a minor issue that I'm wondering if it might be able to get some attention?
<fbond> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/226447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226447 in launchpad-registry "Overzealous email address checker" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Hobbsee> fbond: very unlikely over the weekend.
<fbond> Hobbsee: Good point.
<Hobbsee> fbond: try filing a question on it (answers.launchpad.net/launchpad), and say what the issue is, and stick the bug address in there.
<Hobbsee> The community help contact for the day does have to look at the questions.
<Hobbsee> hmmm, that really has been there for 6 months.
<kiko> fbond, Hobbsee: I'll take a look at it later
<^andi^> helloo all
<gour> hi, i'd be glad to hear from some LP dev if there is chance for https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+question/41438 considering development in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-fastimport/+bug/232177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232177 in bzr-fastimport "Better darcs support needed" [Undecided,New]
<NCommander> So, stupid question
<NCommander> When will LP be accessable via IPv6? :-)
<cody-somerville> Is the code browser offline?
<cody-somerville> I get an internal server error 500
<NCommander> hey cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> Hi
<binarybandit> Hello.
<binarybandit> I just accidentally pushed some updates that contained some sensitive data. Is there a way to "undo" a push?
<andrea-bs> binarybandit: uncommit and push with the --overwrite option
<binarybandit> andrea-bs, thanks, --overwrite was what I needed.
<andrea-bs> binarybandit: you're welcome :)
 * binarybandit makes sure not to do that again.
<soc> hi
<soc> i registered a ssh key in launchpad, but bzr launchpad-login still says "The user soc has not registered any SSH keys with Launchpad."
<soc> can someone help me?
<jarlen> Im trying to create an OpenSSH-key using the guide here: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair but I only get to 0 byte files
<jarlen> anyone who experienced something like that?
<jarlen> or got a solution?
<jarlen> all im doing is the "ssh-keygen -t rsa" command, and then fill out as requested
<funchords> I need some help -- any way to delete a comment that I made that has a destructive command?
<popey> calling a launchpad admin, could https://launchpad.net/~extrimall90 please be deleted/locked, it's responsible for vandalism of the wiki
<popey> https://edge.launchpad.net/~python-6online also
<Rhot> hello everybody!
<Rhot> I have been trying to upload my open pgp keys but it has not worked out for me yet.
<Rhot> I am in the verification step for confirming my OpenPgp key
<Rhot> I am getting a "The signed content does not match the message found in the email." error when I try to copy-paste like the instructions tells me
<Rhot> I saved the phrase and used the gpg --clearsign FILENAME command also
<Rhot> can anyone please help me regarding what I could possible be doing wrong?
<jarlen> I've had some trouble with that part as well
<jarlen> what I've done is saving the encrypted part of the verification mail to a text-file, and "gpg filename"
<jarlen> it then outputs a new textfile, whose content you can copy/paste to the launchpad-page you get
<Rhot> i've done that. it didn't make any difference
<jarlen> remember to include everything, from "start of encrypted message" og "end of encrypted message"
<jarlen> those 2 lines included!
<jarlen> it failed when I didn't include those
<Rhot> i issued command gpg --clearsign 1.txt and made as u described, but i'm getting the same error :(
<jarlen> ok, I just used "gpg 1.txt" and answerred the questions
<Rhot> 2jarlen: when i issued "gpg 1.txt" i got "gpg: processing message failed: eof". Any ideas?
<jarlen> nope, not if you've installed opengpg and included both the start and end line in the file
#launchpad 2008-11-16
<hakr> :)
<Hobbsee> can nominations for bugs be removed?
<Hobbsee> as in, completely from the page?
<Hobbsee> errrr....wtf?
<Hobbsee> Please explain the intrepid task list there?  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/88746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88746 in linux "ehci_hcd module causes I/O errors in USB 2.0 devices" [High,Confirmed]
<Hobbsee> so approving a task, hitting stop before it goes thru, and then declining a task will bring up a box for the task, as well as saying it's declined.  That's clever..
<Hobbsee> And now i think i just broke launcphad.
<Hobbsee> 40 seconds and counting...where's my oops?
<Hobbsee> Error ID: OOPS-1051EC28
<Hobbsee> there we are.
<Hobbsee> Error ID: OOPS-1051EA22
<soc> hi
<soc> i registered a ssh key in launchpad, but bzr launchpad-login still says "The user soc has not registered any SSH keys with Launchpad."
<soc> can someone help me?
<thumper> soc: what is your lp id?
<thumper> soc: https://launchpad.net/~soc shows that soc isn't a validated user
<soc> mhh, my home is ~soc-krg-nw, altough in the top right it only shows me soc
<thumper> soc: so what did you use for launchpad-login?
<soc> weird ...
<thumper> soc: use `bzr launchpad-login soc-krg-nw`
<soc> bzr launchpad-login soc-krg-nw works now ... i tried it before, but it said that this user didn't exist or something
<soc> ok, it looks like it works ...
<thumper> typo maybe?
<soc> thanks :-)
<thumper> np
<soc> that could be ...
<soc> when i have question regarding packaging, what channel would be appropriate?
<thumper> as in packing using launchpad for ubuntu?
<thumper> or packaging in general
<soc> yes ...
<thumper> here is a good place, but I'm not a good person to answer :)
<soc> i don't really undertsand, how i can upload my source to launchpad to build it there
<thumper> soc: does it say anything at http://help.launchpad.net ?
<soc> it only suggests something with dput ... but i'm not really sure, it that does the same thing ...
<thumper> soc: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<thumper> ?
<soc> weird ... so even if i have my source code on launchpad, i have to upload the source ...
<thumper> soc: I know some of the theory, but I haven't used it myself
<thumper> soc: yes, right now the build process doesn't use branches itself
<thumper> soc: that work is underway
 * thumper goes to put the laptop down
<soc> ah ok ...
<soc> that explains a whole lot i didn't undertsand
<oojah> ls
<oojah> Damn, I hate that.
<oojah> Anyway, to distract your attention away from my mistake, I have a question.
<oojah> I'm looking at PPAs and haven't been able to find any guidelines on how to specify versions for different distribution versions.
<oojah> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Versioning <- this suggests using myapp_1.0-2~ppa1 as the version.
<oojah> Can I just put -intrepid -hardy or whatever on the end?
<mdke> oojah: the people in #ubuntu-motu are probably the best to answer your question
<persia> Usually people there send people here for PPA stuff, especially PPA versioning.
<persia> Where PPAs match the archive, #ubuntu-motu is indeed a good resource.  Where it's not the same, it's not so much.
<mdke> well, it's likely to be better than here to explain the principles of versioning, on the basis that Launchpad developers don't work at the weekends
<persia> quite possibly.
<oojah> Ok, well I'm in no rush.
<oojah> I'll pop over to #ubuntu-motu in a bit and see what they say. If not, then a response on Monday is no bother.
<oojah> Thanks
<persia> oojah, The quick answer is that there aren't any rules, other than that each newer release should have a newer version number according to dpkg compare-versions.
<persia> (mind you, that's probably not directly helpful)
<oojah> persia: Yeah, that sounds about my understanding.
<oojah> Ah, there we go. I've found an answer from bigjools in answers.l.n so I reckon that'll be about as legit as I can get. The answer is to append ~intrepid1 ~hardy1.
<Besnik> Hello all
<Besnik> Could somebody give me a hint how to stop bounces@canonical.com sending me notices about strings I myself submitted?
<Besnik> (related to Miro translation)
<fta> how can i turn a project into a super project in lp?
<TodoInTX> EdwinGrubbs: want to setup another meetup?
<TodoInTX> EdwinGrubbs:  I have a presentation on the event scheduler made.
<beuno> fta, just file a question requesting it
<fta> beuno, ok, i thought it was possible using the interface. thanks
<fta> done
<fta> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/51556
<fta> hm, i was about to file new questions to add some google bug trackers, but i see that bug 78395 already exists for that.. for ~2 years :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 78395 in malone "Support Google Code's issue tracker" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78395
<fta> how do i get a project license reviewed?
<spm> fta: Would suggest that asking via answers.launchpad.net would be appropriate
<fta> spm, ok, thanks. I should really stop asking questions here, the answer is always to file the question on lp ;)
<spm> fta: nah, don't stop asking questions here; I'd suggest you're asking the deeper questions that require a more... considered answer than IRC and the vagaries of whomever is online at the time, will provide
<fta> statik, i just saw you created https://edge.launchpad.net/v8 a while ago. I've made so work in https://edge.launchpad.net/chromium-v8, part of https://edge.launchpad.net/chromium-project, so now there a dupe :(
<fta> spm, well, hmm, ok
<spm> fta: I may not be able to help with the questions ;-)  - but the dupe projects I can. Did you want me to remove your dupe?
<fta> spm, well, i was thinking of removing the old one, mine as content associated to it
<fta> spm, problem is the old one have branches too, yet older ones
<spm> fta: hmm. tricky.
<fta> indeed.
<fta> asac wanted all the chromium related project to be named chromium-* so here i am.
<fta> now i'm unsure
<fta> projectS
<spm> IMHO? Stick with what you've got for the time being then. You can always work out the details/differences at a later stage.
#launchpad 2009-11-09
<twb> Where is the wiki article explaining what a new Ubuntu/Launchpad blueprint should look like?  I want to steal your good ideas.
<twb> I had a look on wiki.ubuntu.com, but couldn't find anything relevant.
<twb> What I'm looking for will remind/explain to the blueprint author stuff like user stories.
<thumper> twb: I don't think so
<thumper> feel free to write something on dev.launchpad.net
<twb> thumper: OK, thanks.
<spm> yo thumper, how's pycon-nz?
<thumper> spm: pretty good actually
<thumper> more people there than I originally expected
<thumper> had some good talks
<thumper> gave a few :)
<thumper> didn't get any rotten fruit or eggs thrown
 * spm makes note to self. purchase rotten eggs/fruit for attending future thumper talks
<murcherson> hi folks
<RenatoSilva> when you use LP translations, you must include the BSD license text in your package, right? It is the text itself that stands this
<RenatoSilva> something seems wrong here: https://help.launchpad.net/TermsofUse. See Translations copyright. It says that the work done in Launchpad is available under BSD for other users, rather than under the license of the underlying project using those translations, which would be perfectly possible, so that when you do a translaton in LP, you are automatically giving others the right of using your translations under BSD-compatible licenses. It's a license cha
<RenatoSilva> I mean, according to the terms of use and the BSD text, all projects using translations from LP *should* include the BSD text in their packages regardless of the project license. However when e.g you download a .po file, it stands that its license is the same as the project, rather than explictly specifying it as the BSD one, which should be done according to the above terms
<RenatoSilva> I just wonder why not stand something different in the terms of use: "when you translate something in LP, you're automatically licensing your work under any BSD-compatible license, for any LP user that wishes to reuse that work."
<RenatoSilva> Therefore it would not require adding the BSD text, which I wonder if anyone currently does
<RenatoSilva> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/478902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 478902 in launchpad "Clarification or fix for translation licensing procedure" [Undecided,New]
<davidstrauss> Are download statistics broken?
<spm> hmm. could be. looking....
<RenatoSilva> they are and there's a bug about it
<davidstrauss> RenatoSilva: Thanks.
<RenatoSilva> bug 458835
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458835 in launchpad-registry "download counters are a few days old" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458835
<glen> could somebody explain why the items are so long in needs review state? https://translations.launchpad.net/eventum/+imports
<glen> and what should i do with ones that are in state "failed"
<spm> glen: ahhh. that could *partially* be due to a broken script post the rollout last week. I fixed this morning, and the backlog is processing atm. danilo_ may also be able to comment later. stress the 'may'.
<glen> ok. i'll recheck tomorrow then
<RenatoSilva> Launchpad needs a wiki nature
<dpm> hey launchpadders, good morning to you all! I've got a question on blueprints: how can I unmark a blueprint for a sprint? I'm looking at https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-lucid-kubuntu-translations-feedback-and-improvements , which I've marked as superseded, but it's still targeted for uds-l and I cannot change it
<geser> bigjools: Hi, can you explain me what went wrong in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35202722/upload_1321811_log.txt? (build: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dimp1/1.1.3-1/+build/1321811)
<bigjools> geser: what happened?
<wgrant> Intriguing.
<geser> bigjools: don't know, just that this build in lucid is marked "Failed to upload"
<bigjools> hmmm odd
<wgrant> Nothing went wrong :(
<bigjools> geser: retry it (or I can if you can't) and let's see if it happens again
<bigjools> it might be because of the rollout
<geser> retried
<geser> when was the rollout exactly?
<bigjools> thursday, but we had a few problems with scripts that were not fixed until late Friday
<geser> bigjools: while waiting on the retry, I've looked at some recent "Failed to upload" and it still happens: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35396661/upload_1330916_log.txt (from today, 7h ago)
<bigjools> oh dear
<wgrant> Huh.
<wgrant> buildd-manager isn't doing something utterly stupid like looking at a slav,e, is it?
<bigjools> wgrant: what do you mean?
<wgrant> bigjools: It will mark the build as Failed to Upload if process-upload.py doesn't set it to Successfully Built, or if it has no binaries.
<bigjools> correct
<wgrant> But we can clearly see that process-upload.py commits.
<bigjools> ah slave store you mean
<bigjools> yeah that would make a lot of sense
<wgrant> Oh, right, sorry.
<wgrant> Did those auth master changes end up landing?
<bigjools> we cowboyed a change
<bigjools> only this morning
<wgrant> Ah. So that's not it.
<bigjools> as in 1 hour ago
<bigjools> it might be it actually - the auth store stuff was totally buggered for scripts
<wgrant> But I would have expected it to always use the main master when it should have been using the auth master.
<wgrant> Not the other way around, which is the only way this could happen.
<wgrant> But it must have been using the main master, since the object it gets is writable.
<bigjools> hmmm
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> No it doesn't.
<wgrant> It gets the build *again*.
<wgrant> Checks the status and binaries.
<wgrant> And then throws it away,.
<wgrant> And it uses the SQLObject compatibility layer, so I have no idea what it's doing.
<wgrant> So it could well be using the wrong store for the status check.
<bigjools> time to cowboy the buildd-manager ...
<wgrant> Which is the branch?
<pgquiles> what software do the soyuz autobuilders run to build packages? buildbot?
<wgrant> pgquiles: A modified version of sbuild.
<pgquiles> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> With a custom Twisted-based manager controlling everything.
<wgrant> And breaking, in this case :(
<pgquiles> is that modified version available somewhere? I'm interested in setting up a similar environment at work to build packages for our software
<geser> bigjools, wgrant: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35411063/upload_1321811_log.txt from the dimp1 retry (finished 1 min ago)
<bigjools> geser: ok I am pushing a change out, one moment
<bigjools> geser: ok retry again! sorry ...
<pgquiles> wgrant: why sbuild and not pbuilder? :-?
<wgrant> pgquiles: sbuild is what real buildds have used forever.
<wgrant> And diverging from Debian on that seems ill-advised at best.
<pgquiles> wgrant: indeed :-)
<wgrant> (plus sbuild predates pbuilder by some years)
<wgrant> And is more useful for buildds
<geser> bigjools: did the pushout went well? as https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/ shows one i386 build idle and 7 jobs in the queue (similar for armel)
<bigjools> geser: no, we're having problems, trying to resolve it now, but basically no builds are being processed at this time
<geser> ok
<menesis> I get an error after a successful PPA build: "Could not find upload log file"
<bigjools> menesis: yes known problem, I am fixing it
<menesis> will i have to restart the build later?
<bigjools> you can retry the build and it will catch up when I've fixed everything
<bigjools> sorry for the hassle
<menesis> ok good luck fixing it :)
<bigjools> thanks
<esr> gmb: ping
<ScottK> al-maisan or bigjools: I gather from recent upload successes that today's Soyux problem is fixed.  Are you going to do a mass retry or does someone need to go through the buildd histories and do it by hand?
<al-maisan> ScottK: I am sorry but I wouldn't know that, bigjools should get back to you shortly.
<ScottK> al-maisan: Thanks.
<bigjools> ScottK: I wasn't planning on doing a mass retry but I can if there's a *lot*
<ScottK> bigjools: It's not a large number, but someone will have to hunt through the build histories.  I can do it, I guess.
<bigjools> asac, cjwatson: the failed-to-upload problem was fixed about 1h15m ago
<bigjools> crap ECHAN
<bigjools> ScottK: cool - it's easy to write a script to do it via the API
<geser> bigjools: wouldn't it be better to wait till the other bug causing "Failed to upload" is also fixed? (the one about slony)
<bigjools> geser: that's fixed
<bigjools> well, cowboyed pending a proper fix
<geser> great
<bigjools> this release sucked bad :/
<geser> bigjools: I retried dimp1 once again (the package I asked at the beginning) and it worked now :)
<bigjools> geser: great, thanks for letting me know
<ScottK> All retried now.
<kirkland> is anyone from Launchpad attending linux.conf.au?
<kirkland> ie, any Launchpad developers
<LarstiQ> kirkland: I'm pretty sure there are
<kirkland> LarstiQ: who?
<LarstiQ> kirkland: I don't know, but several of them live in the general area
<kirkland> LarstiQ: right, i know that
<kirkland> LarstiQ: i'm trying to find someone who is known to be attending
<LarstiQ> kirkland: I'm just speculating as an outsider, but seeing as spiv's wife seems to be involved in the organisation, I'd guess the chance that he attends is pretty big
<kirkland> LarstiQ: thanks
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting is back -- branch updates are cataching up | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<Ursinha> hi bac
<bac> hi Ursinha
<Ursinha> bac, I have one email from a user asking if he's qualified to use launchpad or if he needs a commercial subscription, he said he sent one email to feedback but I can't see any emails in that list
<Ursinha> bac, may I forward it to you?
<bac> Ursinha: sure
<bac> Ursinha: are you CHR this week?
<Ursinha> thanks bac
<Ursinha> bac, yes
<bac> Ursinha: you should modify the topic to say so.
<Ursinha> bac, oh, I thought the "Help contact" was enough
<bac> Ursinha:  nm -- i didn't see it was there.
<Ursinha> bac, :)
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting is back -- branch updates are catching up | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<Ursinha> bac, sent
<Vorador>  Hi. Could someone help with PPA builds? The problem is that the build-bot installs the wrong version of software (I have the needed version in my ppa already built, but it installs ubuntu version instead) and package building fails because of that. Build log -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35424976/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.audacious-plugins_1.5.1-2ubuntu3~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz Package list -> https://launchpad.net/~sandshrew/+a
<Vorador> rchive/ppa/+packages
<Vorador> ..Or maybe it's impossible to build lower version than the one in default ubuntu repos?
<bigjools> Vorador: correct, you need a higher version
<quentusrex> Can someone help with the seahorse-agent mailling list spam????
<Ursinha> quentusrex, what's happening?
<quentusrex> I'm getting 50+ e-mails a day
<quentusrex> because I reported an empathy crash
<quentusrex> and many others are e-mailing the list of us who are getting it, complaining that to unsubscribe times out....
<quentusrex> Any time someone reports a duplicate of: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/429322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429322 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse-agent assert failure: ERROR:iop-profiles.c:606:IOP_generate_profiles: assertion failed: (obj && (obj->profile_list == NULL) && obj->orb)" [High,Confirmed]
<Ursinha> quentusrex, let me see here
<Ursinha> quentusrex, hm, it
<Ursinha> quentusrex, hm, it's timing out for me as well
<Ursinha> quentusrex, are you using edge or launchpad.net only?
<quentusrex> but I don't want to know when someone else reports a duplicate of that bug...
<quentusrex> I want to know anything other than duplicates of that bug...
<Ursinha> quentusrex, so you want to keep subscribed but don't receive duplicates notifications?
<esr> gmb: ping?
<dreamcat4> hi. There appear to be issues with the file release pattern glob.
<dreamcat4> can anyone help?
<quentusrex> Ursinha, that's right
<Ursinha> quentusrex, I don't know if it's possible..
<gmb> esr: Hi.
<Ursinha> gmb, is it?
<gmb> Ursinha, quentusrex: No, that's not possible. However, you could filter email based on a header if you have the ability to do that
<esr> Hello.  Nudging you again about joining forgeplucker and the forgeplucker-dev - things are moving quickly and listeing to what's going on will help prepare you for doing the Launchpad handler.  Project development is actually running *ahead* of my most optimistc estimates, if you can imagine that.
<quentusrex> gmb, I've unsubscribed.
<esr> I'm a little bemused by it - I don't think I've seen that happen before.
<quentusrex> and I'm considering not reporting all the crashes I get...
<quentusrex> if my e-mail will get flooded.....
<gmb> esr: I'm already subscribed to the list; I'm going to be taking a look at doing the Launchpad integration tonight. Our API should make it pretty straightforward.
<esr> OK.
<gmb> esr: I'll drop into the IRC channel later tonight.
<quentusrex> If I report a crash, and it is a duplicate of another bug
<esr> Excellent.
<quentusrex> I don't want to know when someone else reports a duplicate of that bug mine was a duplicate of...
<Ursinha> gmb, quentusrex, I think this is bug 418659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418659 in malone "Reporting duplicate bugs leads to receiving notifications for every duplicate of the original bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418659
<Ursinha> gmb, could you triage that, please?
<gmb> Ursinha: I'll take a look at it when I get back; about to step out.
<Ursinha> sure, thanks gmb
<quentusrex> Yeah, that's the bug...
<quentusrex> I can confirm that is what is killing my inbox...
<Ursinha> quentusrex, I'll talk to malone people about that bug
<Ursinha> I have a doubt: if I set a branch as development focus of a project, when I do a bzr branch lp:project, is that the branch I'll get?
* Ursinha-afk changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting is back -- branch updates are cataching up | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: Ursinha-afk - I'll return later, leave your question! Thanks | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<grahal> i'm trying bzr launchpad-login gustavo-grahal but I get "The user name gustavo-rahal is not registered on Launchpad"... I also tried my email address
<grahal> oh god
<grahal> forget it
<grahal> I was actually trying gustavo-rahal not gustavo-Grahal
<idnar> Ursinha-afk: you reintroduced the typo in the topic with your latest change :P
<fagan> Found a small bug with launchpad https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-allstars
<fagan> It was a moderated team when I applied and then it was changed to open
<fagan> Im stuck in the proposed members thing
<fagan> is this a known issue?
<thumper> fagan: easiest thing to do is to file a bug
<thumper> fagan: if it gets marked as a dupe, it is known, if not, you've found a new one :)
<bigjools> hello thumper
<thumper> bigjools: hey
<fagan> thumper: cool
<bialix> hi guys, I need to make garyvdm the admin of qbzr-dev team on LP. But I don't see a knob for this. Any help/guidance?
<bialix> ok, so only owner can give other people admin rights? right?
<hggdh> is there a way to stop email notifications on a specific bug? c.f. bug 429322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429322 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse-agent assert failure: ERROR:iop-profiles.c:606:IOP_generate_profiles: assertion failed: (obj && (obj->profile_list == NULL) && obj->orb)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429322
<hggdh> which, BTW, I cannot open anymore -- I get a timeout from LP
<jgoppert_> why does my git repository fail to import into launchpad?
<jgoppert_> ls
<cody-somerville> jgoppert_, link?
<jgoppert_> https://code.launchpad.net/~jgoppert/+subscribedbranches
<jgoppert_> tried it twice, first i think was due to the white space after the url, but i fixed it for the second, still a no go
<jgoppert_> git://uvsim.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/uvsim/uvsim
<cody-somerville> which is the first attempt?
<cody-somerville> jgoppert_, I think you're right for the first one and the second one looks like a bug in bzr-git
<jgoppert_> thanks, that's too bad
<jgoppert_> are they going to get git on launchpad anytime soon?
<cody-somerville> jgoppert_, Lots of git branches get imported successfully
<cody-somerville> Can you file a bug against launchpad-code?
<jgoppert_> ok i'll do that
<jgoppert_> what do i file it under bzr-git?
<cody-somerville> launchpad.net/launchpad is a safe place
<jgoppert_> thanks
<Ursinha> idnar, now I see :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting is back -- branch updates are catching up | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<idnar> :)
<tgm4883> In the branch naming convention ~userid/project-name/branch-name, is there a way to change the project-name in a current branch?
<Ursinha> tgm4883, hmm, I don't think so, but have to confirm
<maxb> No... though I seem to remember someone saying there used to be, but the UI got removed because no-one fixed it to work with package branches
<Ursinha> losas, is it possible to rename a project changing all that's related to it?
<Ursinha> hi maxb :)
<Ursinha> do you know if it's possible to copy one package from one PPA to another? (I was pretty sure the answer is yes)
<maxb> yes, it is
<maxb> <source-archive-url>/+copy-packages
<wgrant> tgm4883: You can change it using the API. There is no UI at the moment because, as maxb said, it needs to be rather more complex to work with package branches.
<tgm4883> wgrant, I see
<Ursinha> maxb, I want to answer https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/89097
<wgrant> Ursinha: It is possible to rename a project, yes.
<tgm4883> sounds like I should just repush and delete
<Ursinha> wgrant, rename a project and all that's related to it?
<Ursinha> branches and yada yada
<wgrant> tgm4883: If there are no merge proposals or the like associated, that's probably easier.
<wgrant> Ursinha: Right.
<wgrant> Ursinha: It's just one field in the DB.
<tgm4883> wgrant, will do, thanks
<Ursinha> wgrant, I thought so, but wanted to confirm with the losas
<Ursinha> they do the sql magic for such requests
<maxb> Ursinha: On-request copying is possible - automatic copying of all future uploads is not.
<Ursinha> maxb, that was my understanding. Thanks
<wgrant> Automatic copying of all future uploads sounds like they want a PPA dependency.
<maxb> (For good reason: what if a future upload requires a new dependency which isn't on the destination's copy-list?)
<maxb> No, this is more like wanting to cherrypick a subset of someone else's PPA to expose to clients
<maxb> Ursinha: Shall I answer that question?
<Ursinha> maxb, well, I'm answering now, but your input is appreciated if you want to
<maxb> Ok - if you include the rationale on why auto-copying would be a mistake, I don't have anything additional to say.
<Ursinha> maxb, I've answered there, you can add anything else you find appropriated to
 * jml concurs w/ maxb & wgrant
<RenatoSilva> the fix for download counters has been released. So will it start counting again now, or was it just that the count was being stored but not displayed anymore?
 * maxb wonders what jml is concurring with
<wgrant> The branch reassignment UI thing, perhaps.
#launchpad 2009-11-10
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting is back -- branch updates are catching up | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<stochastic> How do I link an Ubuntu package to a sourceforge project?
<stochastic> Or how do I link a sourceforge bug to a launchpad bug?
<stochastic> Does anyone know?
<patx2> copy n paste?
<stochastic> patx2 copy n paste what?  I've tried with the sourceforge link but lauchpad doesn't like that
<patx2> meh idk
<wgrant> stochastic: "doesn't like that?"
<stochastic> wgrant, I pasted the sourceforge link into the "Link to an upstream project" page and it claims "You must choose a project series."
<wgrant> stochastic: Ah. That's for linking to another Launchpad project (which could potentially reference SourceForge.net as its bugtracker)
<stochastic> wgrant, I'm trying to link the Muse (ubuntu) package to http://sourceforge.net/projects/lmuse/
<wgrant> stochastic: If you want to link a Launchpad bug to a SourceForge bug, click 'Also affects project', select the relevant project, and enter the bug URL.
<stochastic> wgrant that process results in this error:  There is no project in Launchpad named "http://sourceforge.net/projects/lmuse/". Please search for it as it may be registered with a different name.
<wgrant> stochastic: Select the relevant Launchpad project, not enter some foreign URL.
<wgrant> I'm trying to check if there is already such a Launchpad project.
<wgrant> But Firefox is not being agreeable.
<stochastic> wgrant, there is no project in launchpad for this software
<stochastic> wgrant, just the Ubuntu package for it
<wgrant> stochastic: Then you'll need to create one.
<wgrant> I suspect this will be made a little more convenient in the coming months, but for now you must register it manually.
<wgrant> stochastic: is https://launchpad.net/muse not it?
<stochastic> nope totally different project
<stochastic> wgrant, okay I've created a project https://launchpad.net/lmuse but how do I link this to sourceforge now?
<wgrant> Given that that project seems to have never had anything done on it, it might be a good idea to contact the owner and convince him to rename it.
<wgrant> stochastic: If you go to https://launchpad.net/lmuse/+edit, you should see somewhere a dropdown listbox to select the bug tracker.
<wgrant> stochastic: Then go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muse, and enter 'lmuse/trunk' as the project series.
<stochastic> wgrant, yes I'm starting to see how this is organized.  Quite confusing process to just link a launchpad bug to an upstream bug.
<wgrant> stochastic: You only have to do it the first time, and you don't actually have to configure the bug tracker on +edit.
<wgrant> But as I said, I believe this sort of thing is meant to be a focus of Launchpad development over the next few months.
<wgrant> All you actually needed to do was: 1) Create the project. 2) 'Also affects project'. 3) Enter project name. 4) Enter bug URL.
<stochastic> wgrant, thanks for the help. upstream bug is now linked.
<wgrant> stochastic: Great.
<jgoppert_> can someone delete my extra ppa jgoppert/uvsim ?
<micahg> jgoppert_: you need to file a request here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jgoppert_> micahg: thanks
<Rhonda> Hi there. :)  I wonder, how long is it expected to take until the CoC 1.1 will appear on launchpad.net/codeofconduct?
<bigjools> fta: ping
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting is back -- branch updates are catching up | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<Ursinha> bigjools, hello
<bigjools> Ursinha: hi
<Ursinha> bigjools, do you have an idea of what could be possibly happening to this user: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/87167
<Ursinha> you may understand dput error messages better than I do..
<bigjools> Ursinha: well that's odd - I suspect he has a dput proxy that is refusing connections
<bigjools> let me reply
<Ursinha> bigjools, thanks a lot
<facundobatista> Hi all
<Rhonda> Ursinha: hmmm, for a start, I wonder why Paul Hummer claimed the port to be 23 and not 21. :)
<facundobatista> I have a question regarding launchpadlib
<facundobatista> I'm trying to change the tags attribute from a bug
<bigjools> Rhonda: heh
<facundobatista> Documentation (https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/#bug) says that the tags are "Separated by whitespace."
<facundobatista> however, if I see them, I find
<facundobatista> >>> b.tags
<facundobatista> ['chicharra', 'foundations+']
<facundobatista> if I change them as they were a list, the page is not updated even after the lp_save()
<facundobatista> if I change them as they were a string, I get a "HTTPError: HTTP Error 400: Bad Request" when doing lp_save()
<Rhonda> But mistakes happen, and it indeed is strange that dput shouldn't work with that config snippet but ftp should work
<facundobatista> so, the question is... how do I handle "tags"?
<Ursinha> facundobatista, I do something like: fixed_bug.tags +=['qa-needstesting']
<Ursinha> (extracted from a script of mine)
<facundobatista> Ursinha, that was my first try
<Ursinha> Rhonda, nice point, but it's weird as you mentioned
<Ursinha> facundobatista, that works for me
<Ursinha> facundobatista, doesn't work for you?
<facundobatista> let me just try again
<facundobatista> maybe I broke something in the middle, :)
<Ursinha> facundobatista, :)
<facundobatista> ah, no, I used .append()
<Ursinha> facundobatista, yeah, I'd love to understand why it doesn't work
<Ursinha> facundobatista, I thought the operations were equivalent
<facundobatista> Ursinha, confirmed... doing "+=" works, doing ".append()" doesn't
<facundobatista> Ursinha, should I file a bug about this?
<wgrant> facundobatista, Ursinha: I bet lazr.restfulclient only attempts to write dirty attributes.
<Ursinha> oh, wgrant is here
<wgrant> And appending to a list won't trigger that.
<Ursinha> he knows everything
<facundobatista> Ursinha, wgrant, so... we should use a tuple there, ;)
<facundobatista> nobody will try to modify the tuple
<facundobatista> (and we should fix the docs, are tags are not "Separated by whitespace.")
<Ursinha> facundobatista, so filing a bug is good :)
<facundobatista> Ursinha, I'll do!
<Ursinha> facundobatista, thanks!
<facundobatista> Ursinha, wgrant , I commented on #254901
<wgrant> bug #254901
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254901 in launchpadlib "appending tags to bug.tags is not supported properly on lp_save()" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254901
<wgrant> Aha.
<facundobatista> wgrant, in that bug there's some discussion about how to follow changes in the object
<facundobatista> (it's easier to make the object immutable, ;) )
<facundobatista> wgrant, Ursinha, thanks for the help!
<facundobatista> g'bye
<sladen> yo people;  lp appears to be ill:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse-plugins/+bug/429322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429322 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse-agent assert failure: ERROR:iop-profiles.c:606:IOP_generate_profiles: assertion failed: (obj && (obj->profile_list == NULL) && obj->orb)" [High,Confirmed]
<sladen> permenant "Timeout error"
<gmb> sladen: THat's bug 471974. E_TOO_MANY_SUBSCRIBERS
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 471974 in malone "bug timing out without much sql time" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/471974
<gmb> Or rather E_WE_ITERATE_TOO_MUCH
<sladen> gmb: ta.
<gmb> sladen: Jaysus. That bug has 2030 subscribers. No wonder it times out.
<gmb> And all but 51 of those are from duplicates.
<sladen> gmb: it's only started doing that in the last day or so
<gmb> sladen: Critical mass, I guess. Also, I think we accidentally regressed something in the last rollout. I'm working on a fix now.
<sladen> gmb: in the meantime, is there a manual/workaround to unsubscribe poor suffering  Matthew <matt.s.cleary@gmail.com>
<sladen> gmb: is there a  /+unsubscribe  or somesuch that doesn't cause the SQL hit
<gmb> sladen: /+subscribe might do what you want; should let you toggle your subscription. But if your subscription is from a duplicate, that might not work.
<sladen> gmb: okay, that loads, I'll post it back to them
<gmb> Okay.
<glen> 09:27:03  glen> could somebody explain why the items are so long in needs review state? https://translations.launchpad.net/eventum/+imports and what should i do with ones that are in state "failed"?
<glen> last time spm said that could *partially* be due to a broken script post the rollout last week.
<glen> however now some days have passed with no change in there
<Ursinha> danilos, see glen question above, please
<danilos> glen, it is so because you are using different paths with your new uploads (i.e. they originally used localization/nl.po and now you are just using nl.po)
<danilos> glen, they are not recognized as same because different paths usually indicate different templates
<glen> danilos: but if i upload single file, i'm not able to tell a "path"...
<danilos> glen, if you don't want to worry about paths, you should probably use single language upload forms, eg. https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/eventum/trunk/+pots/eventum/nl/+upload
<glen> why edge? not main lp?
<danilos> glen, right; that part of Launchpad could use with a lot of improvement, but just in case, automatic approval should happen in at most a few hours after the upload
<danilos> glen, ugh, sorry, that's just because I am part of the beta testers team so get redirected to edge automatically
<danilos> glen, you can remove 'edge.' from the domain there, that'd be fine as well
<danilos> glen, basically, navigate into "Dutch" and use "Upload translation" there
<danilos> glen, or use tarball uploads
<danilos> glen, also, if you want automatic sync, you can use bazaar branches, which is what we recommend these days :)
<glen> should i tell it upload update or upload import?
<danilos> glen, "import" is usually what you want
<glen> danilos: i'd like to get things OK state first, then enable branch syncing two ways
<danilos> glen, "update" is for translators
<glen> in fact i have import from branch enabled, but as seen it;'s broken so i tried to upload
<danilos> glen, sure, though bzr support is in a slightly better state
<glen> maybe i can force it to reimport via bzr?
<glen> ...instead of uploading
<glen> and the one without directory i should mark as "delete" in https://translations.launchpad.net/eventum/trunk/+imports ?
<danilos> glen, yeah, you can, but you've actually hit a recent LP bug :(
<glen> and why it displays me OLD timestamp even i uploaded right now?
<danilos> glen, there were some changes on our servers and they have not been done perfectly (I am looking at logs, I've seen this happen a few days ago)
<danilos> glen, old timestamp being displayed is a display issue (i.e. showing the wrong date, date of the first upload)
<danilos> glen, you can mark new ones as 'deleted' since they'll fail anyway with the same bug (let me find a bug number for you)
<danilos> glen, it's bug 464161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 464161 in launchpad-foundations "authdb Store for scripts connecting to incorrect database" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464161
<danilos> glen, what happens in your case is that LP tries to create data records to be able to credit translators from PO files (reading them from Last-Translator fields), but that fails due to the aforementioned DB server reorg we had
<glen> do i have solution or i just have to wait for probem resolution at launchpad side?
<danilos> glen: a workaround is to either modify Last-Translator field to point to any existing LP user (i.e. their email) but that will credit all translations to them which is wrong
<danilos> glen, another is to ask translators from Last-Translator fields to register accounts and then import will succeed
<danilos> glen, none of them are perfect, but we are working on a fix right now, and it should be available soon (next few days)
<glen> so it's attempting to make some unregistered accuont for last-translator for in the future if they register associate the credits?
<danilos> glen, yeah
<glen> ok. i can wait couple more days :)
<dreamcat4> hi. there seems to be a weird bug in the file release glob.
<dreamcat4> sinzui ?
<sinzui> hi
<dreamcat4> hi!
<dreamcat4> yes, well now the flavor is fixed, we can see a bit further into it
<dreamcat4> https://launchpad.net/php-fpm/+download
<sinzui> That look better
<dreamcat4> the script has to determine which input files are sent to which release.
<dreamcat4> so its er.. confused
<dreamcat4> the top 4 files shouldn't be sent to the master series
<sinzui> I do not see how to do that
<sinzui> I think the fileglob needs improving, and may the master series needs a fileglob
<dreamcat4> IRSeekBot2: https://launchpad.net/php-fpm/master
<dreamcat4> andrea-bs: https://launchpad.net/php-fpm/archive
<dreamcat4> the master and archive globs / dirs are entirely seperate.
<dreamcat4> but LP is pulling them, everything to 'master' series
<dreamcat4> there is some guessing in the python scripts, to determine which valid series/release/milestones
<sinzui> but php-fpm only has a master series and an archive series, You need to create separate series and separate file globs if you think the lines of development are different
<sinzui> dreamcat4: launchpad cannot automatically create series because projects organise code in different models
<sinzui> There is some concern that launchpad should not not even create a trunk series when a project is created
<dreamcat4> yes.
<dreamcat4> they are entirely seperate, i checked
<dreamcat4> the issue is that i have these seperate series and file globs. But they are all labeled as 'master' on the downloads page.
<sinzui> I think this will fix the glob: http://php-fpm.org/downloads/0.6/php-fpm-0.6*
<sinzui> maybe not. I do not understand where you expect each file to be
<dreamcat4> well. Its that the archive series has a different files source dir
<dreamcat4> which is http://php-fpm.org/downloads/archive/*
<dreamcat4> the files from that source dir are appearing in master series.
<sinzui> ah
<sinzui> yes, well
<dreamcat4> BUT the master series glob shouldn't see the archive directory
<dreamcat4> so it seems a bug in product release finder
<sinzui> launchpad requires the milestones be unique to a project, *not* a series
<dreamcat4> code: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Esinzui/launchpad/prf-flavor-loop/files/head%3A/lib/lp/registry/scripts/
<sinzui> So when it located the version, it looked it up and got the milestone, (but it was far a different series)
<dreamcat4> unique milestones? ah woah. That means we cannot have 2 different milestones each called '0.6' ?
<dreamcat4> that's a serious design flaw.
<sinzui> I have tried to fix this issue in the past, but that requires dismantling of project-groups or a major reimplementation of them. neither is acceptable to my compatriots
<dreamcat4> yes well okay then
<dreamcat4> thank you for explaining that
<sinzui> I agree it is very serious
<sinzui> I brought the issue up just last week again
<sinzui> I believe it was on the public list
 * sinzui looks
<dreamcat4> i agree its a hard thing to fix
<dreamcat4> which mailinglist are these things discussed? launchpad-dev ?
<dreamcat4> guess i should subscible
<sinzui> dreamcat4: https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-dev
 * sinzui looks for tread
<sinzui> dreamcat4: https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg01559.html
<sinzui> dreamcat4: we should have a specific bug about this issue. I discovered it only after another engineer tried to make milestones unique to the series.
 * sinzui reports the bug
<JonyBlaze> to make a "team profile" does it have to have a unique email?
<sinzui> JonyBlaze: teams do not need email addresses.
<sinzui> JonyBlaze: I advise you to never give a team an email address unless you are sure you will never need that address for any other purpose. Once the team has an email address, there is no way to transfer it to another person or team
<dreamcat4> sinzui: i'll raise a bug
<JonyBlaze> how do I create a team then?
<JonyBlaze> nm, i think i found it
<sinzui> launchpad.net/people
<sinzui> JonyBlaze: where did you look first to create a team? Your profile page?, you memberships?
<qense> bugs.launchpad.net is always timing out now, on edge and on stable
<sinzui> quentusrex: which exact url?
<toobaz> Hello. Yesterday, I enabled the automatic rosetta -> bazaar translation transfer, but today I discovered it put all the LANG.po files in the root of my branch. How should I tell it to put them in po/ instead?
<henninge> toobaz: it uses the same directory as your template (pot) has.
<toobaz> henninge: yes, I know I could reupload everything... and actually, I configured it to take the .pot and .po from the branch itself (it still hasn't done it). However, shall I not loose the information about the current Launchpad translations?!
<henninge> toobaz: what's the project?
<JonyBlaze> so i would like to kame a project ppa what is the best way for me to do this
<JonyBlaze> make rather
<JonyBlaze> i made a project but i dont see where i can add a ppa
<bigjools> JonyBlaze: PPAs are for people or teams, you can't link them to projects (yet)
<JonyBlaze> ahh
<JonyBlaze> bigjools: it would be nice for a project to have ppas :)
<bigjools> yeah, we're working on that
<toobaz> henning: sorry, connection problems, if you answered something I lost it
<toobaz> I mean: what to do with the pofiles _now_ on Rosetta? Last time I had a problem of this kind, some admin kindly changed the hierarchy on Launchpad (but I do recognize it was at least a couple of years ago...)
<henninge> toobaz: the pofiles are generated in the branch in the same location where the potemplate was in when it was uploaded.
<henninge> toobaz: I am one of those admins and if you tell me the project and the template, I may be able to help ;-)
<toobaz> henninge: it's gvb.
<toobaz> tell me if there is anything I must do
 * henninge looks
<toobaz> (I'll obviously take care myself of solving the problem in the branch)
<henninge> toobaz: err, do you get an oops here, too?
<henninge> https://translations.launchpad.net/gvb/trunk
<toobaz> Wow. Yes. It didn't before
<toobaz> it may have to do with the fact that there was a queued import (bzr->rosetta)
<toobaz> (just a supposition)
<henninge> toobaz: did you delete or rename one of the branches involved?
<toobaz> henninge: never. "trunk" is the only branch since 2 years
<toobaz> all I did recently was enabling import, export and pushing some commits
<henninge_> toobaz: so import and export are on the same branch, right?
<toobaz> right
<henninge_> toobaz: I cannot find out what's wrong with the page atm
<henninge_> toobaz: but I looked at your branch
<toobaz> and?
<henninge_> toobaz: The changes in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~toobaz/gvb/trunk/revision/59
<henninge_> toobaz: where not necessary apart from renaming the template (.pot).
<henninge_> toobaz: the "domain-langcode.po" format is only used in tarball downloads and we have a bug for fixing that.
<toobaz> mmmh... It's just that I (had still not discovered about automatic import/export and) thought "if Launchpad does it so, it's better I do too"...
<toobaz> so I can absolutely revert that
<toobaz> the only problem is if language files keep going in the root
<henninge_> toobaz: I am sorry about that.
<toobaz> so I have to delete everything from rosetta and let it just restart with everything automatic, right?
<henninge_> toobaz: so, the current path for the template is po/good-vibrations.pot
<toobaz> that's ok
<henninge_> toobaz: ok, I'll change that in the database too, so the file gets assigned to it properly on future updates.
<toobaz> great
<toobaz> thanks
<henninge_> toobaz: also, that means that the exports will go to the po directory, which is what you want, I guess.
<toobaz> exactly
<henninge_> toobaz: do you only upload the template from bzr or translations, too?
<toobaz> ehm... what do you mean?
<toobaz> if I manually upload it?
<toobaz> I won't, if bzr+lp do the job
<henninge_> toobaz: sorry, I meant the configuration for the automatic imports from bzr.
<toobaz> it only imports from that branch
<henninge_> toobaz: ah, I got to that page now.
<henninge_> https://translations.launchpad.net/gvb/trunk/+translations-settings
<henninge_> toobaz: you import template AND translations
<toobaz> yes
<toobaz> mmh... so they will override anything anyway?
<henninge_> toobaz: that really only makes sense if you have sources for translations other than launchpad.
<henninge_> toobaz: you should make sure that they are the same files, I guess
<toobaz> henninge_: for Italian, I have other sources (me), but if it's a problem I can do that on LP too
<toobaz> sure, I will check
<henninge_> toobaz: others use a seperate export branch and copy the files to the main branch. But that is just an option.
<toobaz> ok
<henninge_> toobaz: ok, let me fix the template path, first.
<henninge> toobaz: ok, done
<toobaz> thanks
<henninge> toobaz: just remove those po files from the root directory of your branch, next export should occur in the po directory.
<toobaz> great
<toobaz> thanks again
<henninge> toobaz: you are welcome
<henninge> toobaz: I might come back to you about that Oops we get on that page.
<henninge> it has to do with your branch somehow.
<toobaz> ok (I still get it indeed). I think you know my email :-)
<henninge> toobaz: sure ;)
<toobaz> bye
<high-rez> So, launchpad rewards users for doing dumb things.  Like marking a bug Fix Released when its real status is in progress.  I don't understand why normal users can actually change bug status when its actually assigned.
<gda> hi
<gda> suddenly I can't mail any more to my teams mailing list, I get always "550 Administrative prohibition (in reply to end of DATA command)"
<gda> what could be the reason?
<Ursinha> hmm, sinzui, do you know what can be happening with gda?
<Ursinha> as barry isn't here for me to ask
<sinzui> I have no idea
<sinzui> gda: are you sending or receiving?
<gda> sending
<fagan> Im trying to link a branch but when I search for it the box says it cant find it
<fagan> How do I tell it where to look manually
<sinzui> fagan, is the branch a personal branch in +junk, or a project branch?
<sinzui> gda which list?
<fagan> Its a team branch
<fagan> https://code.launchpad.net/parental-control/trunk/
<gda> sinzui: the-vdr-team@lists.launchpad.net
<fagan> wrong link
<fagan> https://code.launchpad.net/~parental-control-developers
<gda> another team member had success some seconds ago
<gda> I tried it two times without succes
<sinzui> fagan: All branches associated with project are shown at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/parental-control and there is only one. There is also a junk branch at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~parental-control-developers
<sinzui> fagan: so the branch belongs to junk at the moment, not to the parental-control project...
<fagan> The junk branch is the one I want to link
<fagan> Oh how do I change that
<sinzui> fagan: I believe you can change the project it is associated with by editing the details at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~parental-control-developers/+junk/parentalcontrol
<gda> a third time, with only "test" in the body it worked, maybe it is content related
<sinzui> fagan: or push your local copy to lp:~parental-control-developers/parentalcontrol/name-of-branch
<sinzui> fagan: branchs always have two owners, a person/team and a project, which as the first two components of the lp: url
<fagan> So I created it and didnt say what project it belonged to
<sinzui> gda: https://launchpad.net/~the-vdr-team I believe you can see the admin links. You may want to check if something is going into hold.
<gda> sinzui: I had already done this, it is nothing on hold there
<sinzui> gda I believe there is an attachment size limit in mailman (not launchpad). I have seen bug reports about it
<gda> sinzui: no attachment
<sinzui> hmm
<gda> 4th time didn't work, tried another one this time I removed some dotted lines
<sinzui> I am testing another list to see if mailman has gone belly up
<sinzui> gda can you put the content in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ so that I can see if something is confusing mailman?
<gda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/315330/
<sinzui> I'll send this to another list to verify the content is the issue
<sinzui> gda: the haibunku list took the message
 * sinzui is puzzled
<sinzui> gda: I even went to the archive as I sent it: https://lists.launchpad.net/haibunku/msg00045.html
<gda> sinzui: strange, I can post to the list, only this message I can't post
<sinzui> very strange. I do not believe there is anything special about haibunku. I do not even know how to make a list special
<sinzui> gda: join https://launchpad.net/~haibunku , subscribe to the list, and send your sample message to haibunku@lists.launchpad.net
<gda> sinzui:done, waiting
<gda> s/:d/: d/
<sinzui> my messages went pretty quickly to the list and archive, and I have an ocean between me and the server
<gda> sinzui: <haibunku@lists.launchpad.net>: host forster.canonical.com[91.189.90.190] said:
<gda>     550 Administrative prohibition (in reply to end of DATA command)
<sinzui> gda: I used evolution to send my email.
<gda> sinzui: I use claws, years already
<gda> sinzui: I had now success with sending a shortend mail to my list. I remove the part that I had quoted
<sinzui> gda, test the first quoted part of the message and the...
<sinzui> okay
<gda> s/remove/removed/
<sinzui> gda: my encoding is utf-8, is that yours?
<gda> yes, but I don't think that is related.
<gda> I see that it is content related, I will try to live with it.
<sinzui> staring at the quoted message thinking about misinterpreted content, I think this looks interesting
<sinzui> > SHUTDOWNCMD in der /etc/default/vdr auslösen muß. Wenn mir jemand ein
<gda> But it did nothing when you sent it.
<sinzui> yes, you are right
<sinzui> gda: do you want to try send fragments of the quoted portion to haibunku?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting is back -- branch updates are catching up | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<gda> sinzui: I think we proved that the reason is my email client sending the quoted part, will test now squirrelmail
<gda> sinzui: It works, claws is the problem, shit
<gda> sinzui: thank you for your great help
<sinzui> then it is header encoding or content encoding
<sinzui> gda: the mailman project maintainer works on my team
<sinzui> gda: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mailman/+filebug report the bug about the content and claws (he does use claws on one of his computers)
<gda> sinzui: done, thanks, bye
<popey> i have a bug which has a link to an upstream bug tracker, but someone has put the wrong bug number, how can i remove the link?
<popey> its not obvious
<wgrant> popey: Click on the arrow at the left of the task.
<wgrant> popey: You'll see options to select other remote bugs there.
<popey> yes
<popey> and the radio button is on the bug in question
<popey> with _two_ radio buttons above it with the same text
<popey> "None, the status of the bug is updated manually."
<wgrant> That will remove the link.
<popey> ticking one of those lines?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> I'm not sure why there are two.
 * wgrant checks.
<popey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/445852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445852 in linux "SSD stall during boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maxb> What's the protocol for requesting project ownership transfer from Registry Administrators?
<beuno> maxb, Launchpad question
<maxb> yes, but do I need to supply proof of eligibility?
<beuno> maxb, some will help your case  ;)
<AlanBell> hello
<AlanBell> I am trying to compile a list of all people who are members of the "Ubuntu Members" group, directly or via nested groups
<AlanBell> launchpad tells me there are 534 people
<AlanBell> I have manually followed the nesting and I can only find 520
<AlanBell> is there an automated way to expand and de-duplicate the list of members?
<wgrant> AlanBell: Note that any member teams will count towards the 534.
<wgrant> AlanBell: https://launchpad.net/~someteam/+rdf will give you an XML document with information on all team members. I don't know of any other way to expand them.
<AlanBell> ah, so the teams are counted as people
<wgrant> It's a bit confusing, but that's how it works internally.
<AlanBell> ok, that helps, I can go back and count the teams now, not sure there are 14 of them but it will certainly get me closer
<AlanBell> there are indeed 14 groups
<exarkun> I think someone told me how to fix this once, but I don't remember what they said: Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eexarkun/pyopenssl/trunk/.bzr/ is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<AlanBell> thanks for your help wgrant
<beuno> exarkun, bzr upgrade lp:~exarkun/pyopenssl/trunk
<exarkun> well, indeed, that is the obvious answer, I think
<kizzo> Why do the commits made by me from this branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~kizzobot/+junk/mav) do not have a link to my user profile like the commits in this branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~kizzobot/opencog/python-bindings)?
<kizzo> Does it have something to do with the SSH keys?  I have reinstalled my OS recently.
<lfaraone> Launchpad claims that bug 198136 's debian bug watch, (debbugs 470236), is not a valid bug number, when it's really there. Is this a LP bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198136 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] FLAM3" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198136
<pbryan> Does PPA cruft eventually get removed from https://edge.launchpad.net/~username/+related-software ?
<pbryan> Mine shows 3 packages while I'm only maintaining one now.
<pbryan> https://edge.launchpad.net/~pbryan/+ppa-packages  <-- only php-user_0.10-1 is active; the other two should be gone.
<wgrant> pbryan: That's a permanent upload history.
<pbryan> Ah, okay, so it's on my permanent record. :)
<wgrant> pbryan: Sources uploaded to a PPA are kept forever.
<pbryan> Okay, makes sense. :)
<pbryan> Thanks.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, By sources do you mean the source package?
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Yes.
<pbryan> Out of curiosity, what kind of hoops would I need to jump through to get my package into main?
<wgrant> lfaraone: LP has been having issues lately with bug trackers with insane numbers of watches (ie. debbugs and GNOME Bugzilla)
<wgrant> pbryan: First get it into universe -- ask #ubuntu-motu about that.
<pbryan> wgrant: Thx again.
<wgrant> kizzo: You need to run 'bzr whoami "First Last <email@address.com>"'
<wgrant> kizzo: The email address is then matched against those on your Launchpad account.
<wgrant> pbryan: np
<cody-somerville> Interesting. I thought they deleted the source package when they delete the binary from the librarian.
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Binaries are expired after a week, but sources are kept in the librarian forever.
#launchpad 2009-11-11
<kizzo> wgrant: Cool, thanks.
<racecar56> how can i unsubscribe from all bugs with a few clicks
<racecar56> or just make it where it doesn't send me emails or something
<wgrant> That is what we call patience.
<lfaraone> wgrant: thanks.
<lfaraone> wgrant: is there a bug about that? :)
<wgrant> lfaraone: Probably, but I don't know the number.
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<ub3rst4r> does anyone know how to report a project?
<micahg> ub3rst4r: what do you mean report a project?
<ub3rst4r> i found a project thats registered and its just registered to point people to a website to download a product
<ub3rst4r> https://launchpad.net/winsystemcleaner
<ub3rst4r> i dont think thats following the rules of the apache license
<ub3rst4r> and english isnt a programming language...
<spm> bleh. s/he's gone. oh well: ub3rst4r, thanks; have disabled and noted on the whiteboard for that project that it
<spm> s just a placeholder.
<micahg> sorry spm, got distracted :)
<spm> heh. no worries.
<mwhudson> how can i see the changelog entries for other than the most recent upload of a package in the ppa?
<mwhudson> i guess i can read the changelog in the .diff.gz...
<wgrant> mwhudson: You could alternatively search for superseded packages as well.
<mwhudson> wgrant: ah yes
<cristim> hello, would it be possible to have the opportunity to rename packages when copying them from another person's PPA into one's, for another ubuntu version
<bigjools> cristim: no, that will never be possible
<cristim> like from jaunty3 to karmic1?
<cristim> and what's the proper way to do it?
<bigjools> that sounds like a version, not a name?
<cristim> yes
<bigjools> you don't need to change the version
<bigjools> in fact you should not, because it would be confusing to have the same source with different versions
<cristim> isn't weird that you have a karmic package named foo-1.0-jaunty3?
<bigjools> that's how Ubuntu works too, it just means the package was promoted from a lower series
<cristim> ok, so there's no problem
<bigjools> yep :)
<cristim> sorry for asking dumb questions, today I started packaging for ubuntu and I had no debian packaging experience
<cristim> the procedure is a lot more complex than what I was used to when making gentoo ebuilds for my overlay
<cristim> and is it ok co copy packages from another person's PPA, where thay fail to build?
<cristim> so that I can fix them and their deps in my PPA
<bigjools> the best thing to do in that case is to download their source package, then fix it
<bigjools> otherwise you'll just be re-building a failing package
<bigjools> if you want packaging tips, a good place to go is #ubuntu-motu
<cristim> the source may not be broken, but it may miss a dependency that I compiled in my PPA
<cristim> thanks!
<bigjools> ah in that case copy it
<bigjools> you're welcome
<cristim> I'm moving to -motu
<glen> how do i enable cvs/svn like keywords ($Id:$ $Date:$) expansion in launcpad, is it possible afterall?
<pkern> Are pings to Launchpad supposed to work?
<wgrant> pkern: They work for me.
<pkern> Yay connectivity restored.
<pkern> wgrant: Well they ended at telia for me.
<GaryvdM> Hi - I just want to confirm, If I have a branch that has other branches stacked on it, can I safely rename it.
<GaryvdM> i.e. will the other branches be pointed to the new name?
<moradan> hello, for some days a po file is in the state "needs review" - when can I expect it?
<moradan> project is "rugretl"
<GaryvdM> moradan - I'm a translations noob, but I just thought I could have a go at you question. Where do you see that status. I see nothing here: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/rugretl
<GaryvdM> *your
<maxb> If there's an admin around with a spare moment, perhaps they could hit the 'approve mailing list' for https://edge.launchpad.net/~svn -- thanks! :-)
<dholbach> hello
<dholbach> does anybody know what I'm doing wrong if   launchpad.people["ubuntu-cl"]   gives me https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/~ubuntu-cl (as lazr.restfulclient.resource.Entry) and  team.owner  gives me  AttributeError: 'Entry' object has no attribute 'owner' ?
<maxb> dholbach: launchpad.people['ubuntu-cl'].team_owner
<dholbach> argh
<dholbach> thanks a lot maxb
<goundy> hey
<goundy> what's that code ?
<dholbach> I got confused with the naming of keys in my own database
<dholbach> thanks maxb
<dholbach> goundy: https://launchpad.net/loco-directory
<goundy> thanks :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting is back -- branch updates are catching up | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<maxb> Ursinha: Are you someone who can authorise mailing list requests?
<Ursinha> maxb, yes sir
<maxb> team ~svn would like one, if you don't mind. It's a group of people collaborating on a PPA, which I think qualifies it as more 'Launchpad' than 'Ubuntu'
<Ursinha> maxb, I see the requested ml
<Ursinha> maxb, it's approved
<maxb> "Policy:  You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list. " --- is this configurable? Or is it just boilerplate displayed confusingly near to the configuration options?
<Goundy> guys
<Goundy> Is it possible to change the launchpad layout ?
<Goundy> for my project
<Goundy> Actually I don't want to set a custom one, I just want to get back the old launchpad template
<Goundy> it's much more good looking than the current one
<Goundy> Is it possible to change the launchpad layout ?
<Goundy> Actually I don't want to set a custom one, I just want to get back the old launchpad template for my project
 * apw wonders if launchpad just went poof
<apw> both edge and main server seem absent
<Ursinha> hi apw, what's going on?
<apw> i think both edge and main launchpad servers are hanging on me
<Ursinha> apw, what are you trying to do? seems to be working here
<apw> load any bugs at all
<Ursinha> apw, do you have an url, please? :)
<apw> perhaps its just edge now ...
<apw> it was caliming to be waiting on just launchpad.net, but they are all now waiting on edge
<apw> seems to be back now, ignore me
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> no problem apw, thanks for reporting it
<Ursinha> apw, please, come back if you hit this issue again
<Ursinha> thanks
<Ursinha> :)
<apw> you can be sure if it :)
<edsu> is it possible to remove a lp repo?
<beuno> edsu, sure, just delete the branch
<edsu> is it not possible to make https://code.launchpad.net/pymarc 404 ?
<beuno> edsu, I don't think so
<beuno> you would need to delete the whole project
<beuno> what's the problem?
<edsu> is it not possible to delete the whole project then?
<beuno> edsu, do you own it?
<beuno> if you do, ask a question in Launchpad, and a sysadmin will look at it
<edsu> i do own it yes
<glen> ok, so now my items are in failed state. what should i do next? try uploading once again? https://translations.launchpad.net/eventum/trunk/+imports
<glen> i got hit by this bug they said: https://launchpad.net/bugs/464161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 464161 in launchpad-foundations "authdb Store for scripts connecting to incorrect database" [Critical,Fix released]
<glen> danilos: you're around?
<webm0nk3y> is bazaar.launchpad.com having problems?
<thumper> webm0nk3y: I'm chasing some issues
<bialix> hello, I have problem with codehosting
<bialix> yesterday I've upgraded trunk branch of qbzr project to 2a format and pushed it to LP
<bialix> now it available as lp:qbzr
<bialix> couple of pushes was OK, now the branch is "stuck"
<rockstar> bialix, hi
<bialix> I'm still can push, but page on LP permanently said that branch is updated
<bialix> and no email with notifications arrive
<bialix> hi rockstar
<rockstar> thumper, ^^
<bialix> it's more than 7hours nopw
<bialix> it's more than 7hours now
<bialix> does it related to 2a format?
<bialix> I hope our upgarde to 2a was not mistake
<thumper> I'm chasing an issue about our server processes not running
<thumper> which includes email sending
<bialix> oops
<thumper> bialix: I don't think it is related to your change :)
<bialix> OK, that's good
<bialix> thumper: email notification can wait, I'm mostly interesting that access by http will work too
<bialix> so if you say that problem is known, then I won't bother you today anymore
<thumper> bialix: check loggerhead
<bialix> thanks
<thumper> bialix: or bzr revno http://...
<bialix> loggerhead page is uptodate
<bialix> can I help with other info?
<bialix> thumper: http is fine.
<thumper> bialix: cool
<thumper> bialix: it just looks like the crons for all the branch jobs were stopped
<thumper> and I'm trying to find out why
<thumper> I don't have access to those machiens
<bialix> ah, understand
<bialix> so I assume nothing terrible serious
<bt> hi, im subscribed to a duplicate bug on in ubuntu on lp, however i don't have permission to view the parent bug. is this normal?
<micahg> bt: possibly, you can check in #ubuntu-bugs to see if someone can make it public
<bt> it was an apport reported bug, i'm not too interested in it, just wondered why i couldn't see
<bt> thanks :)
<wgrant> bt: The bug probably contains a core dump, which could contain sensitive info.
<bt> ah wicked
<bt> i'll leave them to it
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting is back -- branch updates are catching up | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
#launchpad 2009-11-12
<maxb> Is the Debian -> bzr branch importer considered properly live yet?
<maxb> Launchpad knows Debian has a 1.6.6 of Subversion, but it doesn't seem to have hit the package branch yet
<wgrant> james_w: ^^
<wgrant> maxb: It works for most things, but some are out of date or otherwise broken.
<maxb> Yup - just wondering: at what point do malfunctions turn from "it's still being worked on" to "please report a bug"
<mwhudson> i guess it's worth reporting a bug, james_w is very unlikely to reply today
<mwhudson> (i/we have similar questions, btw)
<maxb> Does this fall under launchpad-code? Or is there a more specialized project?
<poolie> what does "pending (2505)" mean in the ppa build queue?
<poolie> i hope not that it's 2505th in the queue?
<wgrant> Yet to be built, with a build score of 2505.
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> You can see the queue depth at https://launchpad.net/builders
<wgrant> The build score is the priority.
<mwhudson> maxb: probably 'udd'
<mwhudson> maxb: please file a bug; my trackpad has stopped working and so using the web is medium-to-infuriating :-)
<mwhudson> i guess i could do it by email, but tbird is terrible too
<maxb> sure
<wgrant> mwhudson: When did it stop working?
<wgrant> Yesterday?
<mwhudson> wgrant: this morning
<wgrant> mwhudson: Running Karmic?
<mwhudson> i think it could be hardware actually
<mwhudson> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> mwhudson: mthaddon reported a bug about a similar thing last night.
<mwhudson> i need to boot into os x and try there
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Apple hardware.
<wgrant> Yes, try it there please.
<wgrant> If not, I will debug.
<mwhudson> wgrant: ok
<mwhudson> come to think of it, i added the mactel ppa, installed some stuff, hibernated (not on purpose) and the unhibernated
<mwhudson> this doesn't sound inherently like something that would work
<wgrant> Ah, perhaps not.
<mwhudson> the hibernate came from another bug i guess i should try to debug
<mwhudson> which is that gnome-power-manager gets the batter level hilariously wrong
<mwhudson> to the point that sometimes you plug it *in* to AC power and it goes "eek! no battery left i'm going to hibernate now"
<ajmitch> mwhudson: be glad yours hibernates - g-p-m has no discharge rate on mine to judge time left, so will happily let it drain dry with no warning
<mwhudson> ajmitch: mine isn't much better really
<mwhudson> ajmitch: it will do this with say 80% of the battery left
<ajmitch> ouch
<ajmitch> say, in the middle of a presentation?
<maxb> Filed: bug 481097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481097 in udd "subversion 1.6.6dfsg-1 in Debian not imported to branch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481097
<PingJocky> hello...
<mwhudson> wgrant: this is a bit unfair to ask, but do you know of any problems with wifi in recent karmic?
<mwhudson> (or anyone else of course :)
<mwhudson> both launchpad and #ubuntu are a bit impossible on my phone
<wgrant> mwhudson: There have been no relevant post-release updates (unless you're using -proposed, in which case a new kernel could have broken stuff).
<mwhudson> hmm
<mwhudson> i wonder if the mactel-support ppa screwed me then
<wgrant> Probably.
<mwhudson> don't have -proposed enabled
<wgrant> Purge that PPA and its packages?
<mwhudson> wgrant: how do i do that?
<wgrant> mwhudson: There's a convenient script at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/ppa-purge/ubuntu/annotate/head:/ppa-purge.
<mwhudson> oh look ubuntu-boot-ppa-karmic too
<mwhudson_> well, this other random kernel i have installed certainly seems to work better
<wgrant> Ah, good.
<mwhudson_> i guess i'll blame the ubuntu-boot ppa
<glatzor> Hello, where can I find the spec for the close-bug-by-changelog-entry expression?
<wgrant> glatzor: That's part of Ubuntu's dpkg.
<wgrant> glatzor: Launchpad just looks at the Launchpad-Bugs-Closed field in the changes file, which is produced by dpkg-genchanges.
<wgrant> Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed, sorry.
<wgrant> glatzor: In particular, the find_launchpad_closes function in /usr/share/perl5/Dpkg/Vendor/Ubuntu.pm
<glatzor> wgrant, thanks
<poolie1> <james_w> says "The biggest area of operational headaches I have tends to come from using the
<poolie1> Launchpad API. "
<jml> poolie1, patches accepted.
<poolie1> :)
<jml> I miss the days when I could just commit to trunk.
<jml> The nineties had so much going for them.
<g33k> how can i install launchpad on my server, as its open source now i could do it to maintain my own system right?
<maxb> not really
<maxb> Firstly, there's a clause in the licence which only opensources the code - not any image/icon files
<maxb> Secondly, none of the instructions/examples to allow you do to so easily are publicly published
<wgrant> Thirdly, it's not an easy thing to run.
<wgrant> Fourthly, why?
<g33k> wgrant, i want a good source code maintenance system for my company with bug tracking forum help etc... which is excellently done in lp
<maxb> I'd totally try to use LP internally if I could, too
<alkisg>  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-langpack/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz ==> NOT FOUND, is this normal?
<alkisg> (I get that after doing: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-langpack)
<alkisg> Urm, yeah, no packages published for Karmic, so not a launchpad problem. Sorry.
<bigjools> alkisg: nothing is published for karmic in that PPA
<alkisg> I wonder why, though...
<alkisg> Anyway, thanks :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting is back -- branch updates are catching up | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<sladen> anyone got a suggest for temporaily blocking apport-generated dups emails
<sladen> each of the 2000 people subscribed to a bug report are each getting 2000 "this is a duplicate stack trace" email from as apport works through the backlog
<sladen> a handful of them are starting to get grumpy, and send even more emails in reply
<smoser> can someone please verify for me... to change where my "@ubuntu.com" address goes, I go https://launchpad.net/%7Esmoser/+editemails and set "contact address", right?
<smoser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail says that @ubuntu.com "alias forwards email to your primary address on LP"
<smoser> so, is primary address == contact address ?
<jcastro> gmb, bah, what was the url to all the registered bug trackers again?
<gmb> jcastro: https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers, I think.
<highvoltage> hi!
<highvoltage> Is there a friendly LP admin around who can delete a team for me?
<highvoltage> edubuntu-testers will now be part of ubuntu-qa so we'd like the ~edubuntu-testers group removed please
<highvoltage> we've removed all the current users notifying them of the changes and would just like it removed to avoid future confusion
<Ursinha> highvoltage, hi :) can you open a question asking for the removal, please?
<Ursinha> smoser, yes, you're right
<Ursinha> smoser, maybe it would be nice to add this note in the ubuntu wiki page :)
<smoser> i'll update it there.
<smoser> is launchpad ui multi-lingual? ie, is this just an english thing anyway?
<Ursinha> smoser, for now it doesn't support internationalization
<smoser> Ursinha, thanks for your help. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail?action=diff&rev2=16&rev1=15 shows my updates to that page. basically s/primary/contact/g
<Ursinha> smoser, np! thanks for updating :)
<highvoltage> Ursinha: yep, will do
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting is back -- branch updates are catching up | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | ping Ursinha if you need help | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<highvoltage> Ursinha: do I ask it in Launchpad Itself?
<jpds> highvoltage: Yes.
<highvoltage> Ursinha: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/89889
<Ursinha> thanks highvoltage
<highvoltage> and thank you Ursinha!
<Ursinha> np highvoltage! :)
<droetker> Hi
<droetker> can I report a spammer on launchpad here?
<droetker_> anyone here who is in charge of launchpad?
<Ursinha> droetker_, hi!
<Ursinha> how may I help you?
<droetker_> can I report a spammer?
<Ursinha> droetker_, sure
<droetker_> this looks like spam...
<droetker_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/99508/comments/315
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99508 in human-theme "Titlebar incorrectly drawn with geforce 5/6/7, compiz and human-theme" [Undecided,Fix released]
<droetker_> on a bug that has many subscribers
<Ursinha> droetker_, it seems that that user has added the bug email by mistake when adding people in linked.in
<Ursinha> let me see
<droetker_> could be, yes
<Ursinha> droetker_, do you have any other occurrences?
<droetker_> because he's a long lasting member of lp
<Ursinha> droetker_, I'm saying this because it happens sometimes on #ubuntu-br mailing list as well
<droetker_> no, just this one, got the mail as subscriber
<droetker_> ok
<droetker_> then no problem
<Ursinha> droetker_, let us know if he does that again
<droetker_> ok
<droetker_> thanks
<Ursinha> maybe it's better to warn him
<droetker_> ;-) yes
<Ursinha> thanks droetker_ :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting is back -- branch updates are catching up | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<Xgates> is there a way to disable email notifications?
<fcuk112> my LP looks a bit weird : http://bayimg.com/JAEfAAacn
<fcuk112> using FF 3.5.5 - already rebooted.
<Xgates> anyone?
<fcuk112> other webpages look fine.
<fcuk112> (other websites)
<thumper> Xgates: not in wholesale I think
<Xgates> wholesale, what?
<thumper> Xgates: particular ones a quite easy
<thumper> Xgates: but I don't think we have a button saying "Stop emailing me"
<Xgates> yeah there needs to be an option in the Profiles so people can disable them
<thumper> fcuk112: looks like you were missing a style sheet for some reason
<thumper> fcuk112: Ctrl-F5 often works
<fcuk112> thumper: oh hehe nice one.
<Xgates> thanks
<fale> hi
<fale> I went far over the limit of my ppa. How can I solve this?
<micahg> fale: you can either delete stuff, create a new ppa, or request an upgrade of space here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<fale> thank you micahg :)
<skx> is it possible to create a "private" project on launchpad? with private mailing list, archive and all (private as in available only to onvited users)
<skx> or should I rather look somewhere else?
<spm> skx: it is possible certainly, but is for fee. there's a faq on the help pages about that somewhere.....
<thumper> skx: even though there are private entities like bugs and branches
<thumper> skx: the project itself can't yet be private
<skx> thanks, thumper and spm
<wgrant> skx: Note that in addition to private bugs and branches, there are private PPAs and mailing lists.
<skx> wgrant, with private archives? so you CAN have a pretty much private project?
<wgrant> skx: Somewhat. The project itself will still be visible, as will any milestones/questions/blueprints.
<skx> oh, ok
<skx> thanks
#launchpad 2009-11-13
<spO`> hi
<spO`> there is a default mplayer and there is a PPA lunchpad package mplayer that includes coreavc.... How do i install the last one instead of the default one?
<spm> spO`: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<spO`> thank you
<spm> I think there are actually easier ways than that these days... but that will work
<spO`> i put the urls in my apt.source or whatever, but it still downloads the default mplayer rather than the specific one from launchpad i think
<thumper> spm: are you talking about 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:goodness' ?
<spm> thumper: that's it
<spm> spO`: I'd assume the default one is a newer package number and hence overrides; you'd need to explictly force the ppa version
<spO`> how do you do that?
<tonyyarusso> Does Rosetta have any understanding of dialects yet, or do you still have to do them as separate languages?
<geser> bigjools: see http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35534897/upload_1341675_log.txt "Failed to upload" again without an error message
<geser> how could it happen on wednesday when you fixed it on monday?
<bigjools> geser: I suspect the cowboyed change got removed, or the fix that was rolled out didn't work
<bigjools> gah
<bigjools> geser: have you got a build page URL for that please?
<bigjools> I see other successful builds so if there's a problem it's a different one
<wgrant> There were successful builds last time too, weren't there?
<wgrant> It has always looked like an occasional race.
<geser> bigjools: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/turbogears/1.1-1/+build/1341675
<geser> I've checked if there are other "Failed to upload" similar to that one but it's the only one
<bigjools> :/
<wgrant> bigjools: Do we know which store is being used to re-get the build?
<bigjools> geser: it's 2 days ago, I suspect it might be when the change was rolled out and there was a brief window w/o the cowboyed change in
<bigjools> wgrant: I don't
<bigjools> geser: I am going to retry it, ok?
<geser> sure
<geser> I didn't want to retry and lose any data you might need to debug this
<bigjools> geser: thanks, appreciate that
<bigjools> it was repeatable last time, so if it fails again we still have the problem
<geser> bigjools: worked this time, so probably just a bad timing
<bigjools> geser: great
<bigjools> yes, it would have coincided with the rollout
<apw> intellectronica, about?  wanted to ask about the nominations thing we talked about about 2 weeks back
<intellectronica> apw: i'm sprinting, so can't really chat much, but if you're around in ~4h, when it's lunch time here in dallas, maybe then?
<apw> intellectronica, i'll be in the pub by then.  i guess i'll come find you in person next week
<intellectronica> apw: cool. i'm in UDS next week, but should have plenty of free slots for chatting
<apw> intellectronica, heh as am i
<intellectronica> apw: awesome, we can do it in person then, maybe even find some time for pair hacking :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting is back -- branch updates are catching up | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | ping Ursinha if you need help | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<kklimonda> hey - why is lp:transmission only importing trunk serie from svn?
<exarkun> How do I mass-update all the "Fix Committed" bugs targetted at the milestone I just did a release for?
<bigjools> it's easy if you use the API
<exarkun> :(
<exarkun> And impossible if I, a user, want to use the user interface?
<exarkun> Perhaps someone already wrote and released a tool that uses the API which presents a UI.
<exarkun> Hm, I'm not having much luck with google finding such a tool, though.
<LarstiQ> exarkun: bzr.dev/tools/check-newsbugs.py is not exactly that, but maybe helpful?
<exarkun> Hm, I dunno how to resolve "bzr.dev"
<bdmurray> rocketfuel-setup keeps failing to make a bzr branch of the devel code for me
<exarkun> Okay, I guess it's bzr, since I see there's a tools/check-newbugs.py there
<exarkun> Is "launchpadbugs" a Python library that implements a client for the launchpad API (at least the bugs part of it)?
<idnar> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/41702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 41702 in malone "Allow mass changing of bugs' statuses" [High,Triaged]
 * exarkun finds python-launchpadlib and python-launchpad-bugs
<bdmurray> python-launchpadbugs does not use the API so you likely don't want that
<exarkun> I got a little excited when I saw the MODULE DOCS section in the output of `pydoc launchpadbugs`
<exarkun> "A module with some real docs!" I thought
<exarkun> Hopes raised, only to be dashed.  How cruel.
<exarkun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/+bug/482250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 482250 in python2.6 "pydoc tells lies about external module documentation" [Undecided,New]
<exarkun> I guess I'll stop wasting time with this, now, and start wasting time manually updating each bug individually.
<Ursinha> bdmurray, what's the error message
<bdmurray> Connection closed by remote host.
<bdmurray> exarkun: what exactly do you want to do?
<exarkun> I made a release.  I wanted to mark all the bugs it fixes as "Fix Released".
<exarkun> It's done now, I did it, there were only 15 bugs or so.
<exarkun> I'll come back and complain again when I have to do another release.
<bdmurray> you'd use something like task.transitionToStatus(status="Fix Released")
<exarkun> I've never used the API, so that doesn't mean much to me.  Thanks anyway.
<ilil> hi! why https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug redirects to help.ubuntu.com? is that normal?
<ilil> and i tried https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect variant, but error is arised constantly ...
<czajkowski> 1/part
<DanielC> Hello. Is it possible to upload a file to launchpad without using bzr?
<LarstiQ> DanielC: in what sense?
<LarstiQ> DanielC: you can upload tarballs with translations, afaik
<hggdh> when I change bug status via the email interface, do I receive an email back with confirmation?
<DanielC> LarstiQ: I'm thinking of someone who wants to upload a zip file with a simple program but can't install bzr (e.g. a student in a school that refuses to install new software).
<bossekr> hi; I've send the following email http://pastie.org/697716 to edig@bugs.lauchpad.net and hope it will work; I'm not a member of bugcontrol
<DanielC> LarstiQ: We want to teach some kids about programming and open source. They'd write simple programs with JavaScript and upload them to Launchpad, so they get to learn a bit about what FOSS is about.
<LarstiQ> DanielC: that I do not know
<DanielC> ok
<LarstiQ> DanielC: however, bzr can run without being installed, just unpack the tarball and go
<LarstiQ> (it will be faster if you can build the c extensions, but not required)
<DanielC> thanks, I didn't know that.
<DanielC> is that also true in Windows? is it also true for the GUI?
<LarstiQ> it's true in Windows, but it might require a little bit more effort to be nice (setting up %PATH%, %PATHEXT%, etc)
<LarstiQ> no clue about a/the GUI
<bossekr> how log will it take until I get a replay on my email send to edit@bugs.l.net ?
<DanielC> LarstiQ: bzr is written in Python. I didn't think that Windows came with Python.
<LarstiQ> DanielC: oh bah
<DanielC> ?
<LarstiQ> DanielC: if the school won't install python, yeah, that's a blocker
<DanielC> Ok, thanks.
 * LarstiQ didn't realise that would be possible
<DanielC> I don't know myself.
<LarstiQ> I mean, who doesn't want python available? :)
<DanielC> I'm just exploring possible problems.
<DanielC> heh
<LarstiQ> DanielC: one could upload releases to launchpad, but that's a bit cumbersome to development that way
<DanielC> We are currently in the "exploration" phase. We have some ideas, and we want to figure out what's possible and what might be a problem.
<DanielC> For a very small project (e.g. tic tac toe in JavaScript) it might not be a problem.
<DanielC> Can you show me how to upload a release?
<LarstiQ> DanielC: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads
<DanielC> *click*
<DanielC> thanks
<LarstiQ> DanielC: alternatively, if a Debian based system is available, you could use a PPA, but that's even more work (since the goal is to provide software packaged for Debian based systems)
<LarstiQ> DanielC: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<LarstiQ> DanielC: could lead into a course on packaging software though :)
<DanielC> I doubt there will be any schools running Debian which are also unwilling to just install bzr.
 * LarstiQ nods
<DanielC> Thanks for the help.
<LarstiQ> np
<bossekr> hi everybody; can someone check the logs of lauchpad why my email send to edit@bugs.lauchpad.net is not preocessed ?
<LarstiQ> bossekr: is edit@ a new service?
<LarstiQ> bossekr: did you gpg sign it?
<hggdh> LarstiQ: this is the email body bossekr sent: http://pastie.org/697716
<LarstiQ> hggdh: then that looks as if he is not indenting the commands correctly
<hggdh> you mean an initial space on the lines changing bug fields?
<LarstiQ> hggdh: yup
<LarstiQ> hggdh: ala https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<bossekr> LarstiQ, yes this is my email http://pastie.org/697716
<bossekr> do I need one space more (column 2) ?
<LarstiQ> bossekr: I don't see any indentation on that email, so yeah, one more
<bossekr> LarstiQ, should this work http://pastie.org/697766 ?
<LarstiQ> bossekr: I think so
<bossekr> LarstiQ, email is out
<hggdh> LarstiQ: yes indeed it sounds like it... may I suggest even more emphasys on the lines talking about it on help.lp?
<hggdh> and thank you
<LarstiQ> hggdh: I agree (and am just a user, not an lp dev)
<LarstiQ> kfogel: it seems the requirement for indentation is not mentioned on https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface ?
<bossekr> hggdh, did something changed ? I did not get any feedback by bugs@edit.l.net right now
<hggdh> bossekr: will check
<hggdh> nox
<hggdh> nix
<hggdh> perhaps it has not yet been processed
<bossekr> hggdh, thx, could you please change also the 3 minutes the messages will be processed... it seams that it is not...
<hggdh> *I* cannot, don't have access there
<kfogel> LarstiQ: which indentation requirement?
<kfogel> LarstiQ: I might not know it either!
<kfogel> :-)
<rockstar> kfogel, commands through the email interface must be prefaced with a single space.
<kfogel> rockstar: ah.  okay.  I *think* I used those, but can't be sure.
<kfogel> rockstar, LarstiQ: the page does mention it now though
<bossekr> kfogel, the examples about edit@bugs.launchpad.net at https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<kfogel> rockstar, LarstiQ: andrea corbellini made it say so on aug 8
<LarstiQ> ah, at the commands reference
<hggdh> kfogel: what I was suggesting was make the sentence about it *really* shouting out
 * LarstiQ grepped for 'indent' and tried to scan
<LarstiQ> kfogel: I see
<kfogel> bossekr, hggdh, LarstiQ: yeah, they don't say "indent", but the examples look correct and there is discussion of a space
<kfogel> hggdh: shout out even more than it already does?
 * LarstiQ nods
<bossekr> kfogel, what about the GnuPG signing ? the examples do not show this ?
<hggdh> yes indeed. I missed the sentence when I scanned the help
<bossekr> kfogel, is signing of the message required at all ?
<LarstiQ> bossekr: yes
<LarstiQ> bossekr: see "Before you start"
<kfogel> bossekr: I think not.  But, it must come from a launchpad-known addr, I think.
<kfogel> LarstiQ: oh, it does claim that, huh?
<kfogel> LarstiQ: maybe that's true, but ISTR not.  I could be wrong.
<LarstiQ> kfogel: Now I don't know what to believe :)
<kfogel> I actually don't use the bug tracker email interface that much.  What's needed here is some testing :-).
<bossekr> kfogel, fine but https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface#What%20to%20expect%20when%20you%20submit%20an%20email talks about "three minutes" and I'm waiting longer
<bossekr> kfogel, it would be helpful to get email if someting is missunderstood by edit@bugs.l.net...
<bossekr> kfogel, I would need someone with access to the logs because I'm trying and trying and trying without success
<kfogel> bossekr: can you file a bug report on what exactly is going on?  that's the best way we can trace the problem.
<bossekr> kfogel, bug reports goes to new@bugs.launchpad.net with "affects lauchpad" ?
<kfogel> bossekr: I meant file via the web UI, so we know it goes in :-).
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: codehosting is back -- branch updates are catching up | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<bossekr> kfogel, could you please send me the URL ?
<kfogel> bossekr: sure, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+filebug
<kfogel> bossekr: "malone" is the component name of the bug tracker in Launchpad, and yes, we know it's not terribly obvious :-(
<bossekr> kfogel, thx
<kfogel> np
<tonyyarusso> Um, wow.  So I'm trying to establish the plural forms for a language so I can file the proper ticket to add them to Rosetta.  I got the following as a response, and I'm wondering if this is sufficient to submit, or what I should try to follow up on, as it's rather complicated.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/318152/
<LarstiQ> tonyyarusso: oh boy :)
<tonyyarusso> ya rly
<kfogel> tonyyarusso: looking
<kfogel> tonyyarusso: thank you for ruining my day :-)
<tonyyarusso> You're welcome :)
<sladen> tonyyarusso: that makes Finnish look simple...
<tonyyarusso> It might be simpler than it looks from a Rosetta perspective though - does Rosetta just need to know how many boxes to present, or does it try to do some things automatically with the data later?
<LarstiQ> sladen: but it is!
<sladen> LarstiQ: :)
<sladen> who's on the SWAT team and can do something about bug #482382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 482382 in malone "Runaway Launchpad bug dups create "Unsubscribe Me Too!" hell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482382
<henninge> tonyyarusso: gettext (and therefore rosetta) is only concerned about how many plural form there are and for which number of objects each is used.
<tonyyarusso> henninge: Could you elaborate a little on what that means for my situation?  I haven't started using Rosetta yet, so I'm not really sure how it uses the information.
<henninge> tonyyarusso: "how many" is only dependent on the *number* of objects, not on any other attribute the objects might have.
<LarstiQ> ie, gettext is unable to represent languages for which purely the number is not enough?
<henninge> LarstiQ: I don't understand that question.
<sladen> surely in this case, for any word (in any particular situation, or any gender), there are only two versions  (== 1, or != 1)
<LarstiQ> sladen: ah, right
<tonyyarusso> sladen: That's what I would think; I'm just trying to make sure Rosetta doesn't try to do anything smarter with it.
<sladen> so LP needs to show two boxes, and the particular user doing the translation is themselves away of the syntax requirements of that instance
<sladen> s/away/aware/
<henninge> tonyyarusso, sladen, LarstiQ: No, rosetta is not trying anything smarter. It's just about the number of input boxes.
<tonyyarusso> mmkay
<henninge> gettext uses the plural expression to pick one
<henninge> I think the missunderstanding here is that many people don't realise that other languages have more than one plural
<henninge> like polish or serbian, which have two plurals
<henninge> to gettext, that means 3 plural forms (one singular, two plural)
<henninge> for example, singular may be used for one object, the first plural is used for two, twelve, 22, etc objects and the second plural form for all other numbers.
<henninge> (polish and serbian is different but I don't konw the exact rule)
<henninge> arabic has six plurals, I think.
<henninge> tonyyarusso: anyway, in your case it's simply "2" for the number of plural forms (singular + one plural) and "n!=1" for the expression, meaning any number of objects that is not 1 uses the plural (including zero).
<henninge> tonyyarusso: that is what I gather from the discussion.
<tonyyarusso> Sounds right, thanks.
<tonyyarusso> I can always adjust it later if one of my translators says otherwise.
<sladen> deryck: ta for acking that;  who can actually do something about it?
<deryck> sladen, intellectronica and I are sprinting this week.  and having a conversation in an hour about what we can do on this.
<sladen> deryck: groovy!
<deryck> sladen, I'll update the bug as soon as I have new, hopefully positive, info.
#launchpad 2009-11-14
<mdke_> I think the bazaar.launchpad.net web viewer is down
<mdke_> Internal Server Error
<wgrant> mdke_: Works for me after a few refreshes.
<mdke_> wgrant: ah, thanks. Yes four or five refreshes did the trick
<smwn> hello
<Kmos> OOPS-1412C2347
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1412C2347
<bencer> hi all, where should i request the removal of an old team ppa ?
<bigjools> bencer: file a question on launchpad and an admin can disable it
<bigjools> they can't be removed yet unless they're empty
<bigjools> s/empty/never used/
<bencer> ok thx bigjools
<ari-tczew> Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net): Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused
<exarkun> Can I view open bugs sorted by age?
<AskHL_> Hi.  When viewing packages from my PPAs it says in synaptic that Canonical provides critical security updates to those packages.  Seeing as I am not employed by Canonical, what should I change to correct this?
<maxb> AskHL_: I guess that's a bug in synaptic
<AskHL_> maxb, thank you
<maxb> AskHL_: More specifically, I expect it's applying a fixed long description to all components named 'main', when that should only be applied to the 'main' component of the official archive
<maxb> AskHL_: More specifically, I expect it's applying a fixed long description to all components named 'main', when that should only be applied to the 'main' component of the official archive
<wgrant> AskHL_: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<AskHL_> wgrant, I just updated to Karmic.  This was also present in Jaunty, but I figured I'd wait to see if it would be fixed
<AskHL_> maxb, that sounds like a realistic explanation
<AskHL_> wgrant, should I file a bug report (or are you doing something like that presently :))?
<wgrant> AskHL_: I'm not. You should.
<AskHL_> wgrant, I will.
<AskHL_> Which components (main, universe, something entirely different) should one actually use for PPAs?
<wgrant> AskHL_: PPAs only support main.
<AskHL_> wgrant, thanks.
<lunatic> hi everyone! i've been seeing a lot of critical stuff about ubuntu 9.10  - problems etc. is it as stable and pretty as the developers promised?
<maxb> lunatic: This channel concerns Launchpad, not Ubuntu
<lunatic> thank you)
#launchpad 2009-11-15
<quentusrex> Anyone around for some packaging advice? I'm trying to learn how to handle conffiles special... But I can't figure out how to tell the packager that these files are conffiles...
<micahg> quentusrex: for ubuntu packaging, try #ubuntu-motu
<quentusrex> I've asked this question in there previously...
<micahg> quentusrex: this channel is for #launchpad issues only
<quentusrex> ok
<micahg> quentusrex: you have to be patient sometimes
<quentusrex> :) my package is being published through launchpad :)
<amogorkon> hello
<amogorkon1> stupid disconnections
<amogorkon1> i would like to start using my bzr branch on launchpad
<amogorkon1> i registered an SSH key as described in the tutorial
<amogorkon1> but the bzr command (using windows XP) still doesn't recognize my launchpad login
<amogorkon1> well, it does see that my account is there, but it says that there's no SSH key registered
<amogorkon1> is there anything i'm missing?
<amogorkon1> hm.. is it normal that bzr takes the crippled email address as id, not the username? - that was the problem
<amogorkon1> :s
<thumper> amogorkon1: still around?
<amogorkon1> yes
<thumper> amogorkon1: got it working yet?
<amogorkon1> well, i got it to recognize my account, but still can't use SSH :(
<amogorkon1> i tried installing the newest package with the bazaar explorer and pageant, but it still can't connect to launchpad
<thumper> amogorkon1: what is your launchpad id?
<RenatoSilva> if I have a project X depending on a fix for Y, which in turn depends on a fix for Z, and so forth, when I report the problem, what projects are affected?
<amogorkon1> ~d-launchpad-anselm-kiefner-de
<RenatoSilva> I mean, one is the directly affected, but because other project uses it, it is affected too
<RenatoSilva> and other  project that uses the project that uses it etc....
<thumper> amogorkon1: what do you get if you type `bzr lp-login` at a terminal?
<amogorkon1> d-launchpad-anselm-kiefner-de
<thumper> RenatoSilva: whatever projects you register the task against
<thumper> amogorkon1: do you have the pageant icon in the task bar?
<RenatoSilva> thumper: whatever affected project I've set? But that's the question, what projects are 'affected'
<amogorkon1> yes
<RenatoSilva> thumper: one is directly, aon two others indirectly and in cascade
<thumper> RenatoSilva: obviously all the projects that use the code are affected, but it is up to the bug reporter to decide which to add
<thumper> amogorkon1: have you added your private key to pageant?
<amogorkon1> yes
<RenatoSilva> thumper: ok I'll check all the projects then, thanks
<thumper> amogorkon1: then it should work...
<thumper> amogorkon1: what do you get if you go `bzr revno lp:bzr` ?
<amogorkon1> can i paste 4 lines?
<thumper> I think 4 would be ok :)
<amogorkon1> http://pastebin.com/m4bcc84
<thumper> amogorkon1: in which case, your ssh connection to LP is working
<thumper> amogorkon1: you just talked to lp using bzr+ssh
<amogorkon1> ok..
<RenatoSilva> thanks all
<amogorkon1> then i'm slightly confused
<amogorkon1> i have no clue how i fixed it
<amogorkon1> windows voodoo ftw
<thumper> amogorkon1: adding the private key to pageant is needed
<thumper> amogorkon1: it doesn't remember it
<amogorkon1> thumper: i had that before, too, and it didn't work
 * thumper shrugs
 * amogorkon1 shrugs, too
<amogorkon1> ok, thanks anyway :)
<amogorkon1> ah, do i need to add the key each time i run pageant?
<amogorkon1> or is there some convenience-settings i don't know yet?
<thumper> amogorkon1: I haven't yet found a convenience setting
<thumper> amogorkon1: although I don't use windows, I just know people to do
<amogorkon1> okay
<amogorkon1> no prob
<amogorkon1> thanks again
<thumper> np
<ashadocat> huh, whenever I try to access the branch content of this https://code.launchpad.net/~psiphon-inc/psiphon/psiphon-1.6 I get a please try again error...
<thumper> ashadocat: it appears the code browser has crapped itself again.
<thumper> Luckily we have someone looking into fixing that
<ashadocat> lovely
<thumper> losa: please bounce codebrowse
<thumper> ashadocat: it seems to be working now
<ashadocat> thanks
<ashadocat> yep
<ashadocat> it is
<RAOF> What are the constraints on automatic translation exports to bzr in rosetta?  I'm trying to set the export for docky out to lp:docky, but it seems that I can only export to branches I (not a team) own?
<lifeless> RAOF: team owned should be ok, but perhaps you need to be admin of the team?
<lifeless> RAOF: you could try setting it then changing the owner to the team :)
<RAOF> lifeless: And can it go to the same place the translation template is being extracted from?
<lifeless> RAOF: AFAIK yes
<RAOF> Ok.  I'll try finding an admin.
<oly_> hi, i formatted my laptop  and have made changes to my local branch i want to send those changes how ever i get Agent admitted failure to sign using the key. i uploaded my new ssh key as well
<oly_> can anyone suggest what might be going wrong ?
<maxb> "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key." has in the past usually meant for me "Gnome keyring's reimplementation of a ssh-agent is buggy, use the real ssh-agent instead"
<oly_> okay, will have to google on that one i think :p
<brettalton> I'm having problems registering myself to Launchpad through bzr I think. I've registered myself via 'bzr launchpad-login brett-alton' but when I push changes to my branch, it doesn't looked like it's linked to my account. It says 'brett <brett@hawking>' instead of 'Brett Alton'.
<brettalton> You can see here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apt-portal-devs/apt-portal/devel
<maxb> brettalton: 'bzr launchpad-login' sets the ssh username used to connect. The fact that you can push at all shows that that bit is right.
<maxb> However the linking of revisions to launchpad accounts is done by the email addresses present in the revisions - brett@hawking is not a real email registered with LP, hence the link doesn't work
<brettalton> maxb: but is it registering with my account properly? it seems like it's letting me through with my SSH key but not registering to my account
<brettalton> maxb: so all I have to do is change my email to the email that I use for launchpad?
<brettalton> brett@hawking is the name of my computer
<maxb> To solve this you must (1) commit your bzr revisions with a real email, and (2) ensure that real email is associated with your launchpad account
<maxb> brettalton: Try 'bzr help whoami'
 * maxb afk
<brettalton> maxb: perfect, thanks!
<bronger> About translations in Launchpad (Rosetta): In a couple of places the docs say, "Visit the translations overview page for the series and click Settings".  However, there is no "Settings" link for my project <https://translations.launchpad.net/django-refdb> although I know that something is in the import queue and "needs review".  Why is this?
<bronger> Besides, I cannot access the import queue either.  I can only upload yet another pot file which instantly get a "needs review" status -- without telling me what is wrong about it.
<mathepic> I uploaded a PPA then realized I forgot to upload my GPG key first. I uploaded that. Do I need to re-upload my PPA?
<maxb> mathepic: Your question doesn't really make sense to me, could you clarify?
<mathepic> I got it fixed
<mathepic> I am confused on how to build my package for another version of Ubuntu
<mathepic> Launchpad failed to process the upload path '~/searchsolve-dev/searchsolve-ppa/ubuntu/jaunty':
<mathepic> I'm pretty sure thats what the help said to do
<lyhana8> hi, I'm having trouble enabling translation on my project
<lyhana8> I've define the translation group, the permissions policy and upload .po file
<lyhana8> but I still got the following message : "This project is not configured to use Launchpad for translations" on the translation page
<mathepic> From what I remember of setting up one of my projects for translations, it takes awhile for the uploads to work
<ryanakca> I'm trying to run make a bzr branch of a project hosted on LP, however, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/319487/
<micahg> ryanakca: is your ssh key added to LP?
<ryanakca> micahg: Yes
<ryanakca> micahg: Should be, anyways, lemme check
<sladen> intellectronica: what did you actually change;  I'm still getting both the messages and the "me too's" from bug-dup-of-doom
<ryanakca> micahg: Nevermind, I thought it was... then I realized that all of my SSH keys seem to start with "AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAABIwAAA"
<ryanakca> micahg: Thanks :)
<ryanakca> Also, anybody know which launchpad project receives bugs on the most frequent basis? I'm testing an IRC bug announce plugin for LP...
<micahg> ryanakca: Ubuntu :)
<maxb> (and these are already announced on #ubuntu-bugs-announce)
<ryanakca> maxb: Yep
* sladen changed the topic of #launchpad to: #482382 is still spamming | codehosting is back -- branch updates are catching up | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<sladen> apologies in advance for (ab)using the /topci
#launchpad 2010-11-15
<sque> Hello, I am trying to upload a package in my ppa and I got the following email: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/852149
<sque> My package is built succesfully and installed in my local setup. And from the email I understand that _dput_ just doesnt upload the .orig.tar.gz file for some reason. Any suggestion
<wgrant> sque: How are you building the package for upload? debuild? With which arguments?
<sque> debuild -rfakeroot -k<mykey>
<sque> and then dput -s ppa:sque/asterisk asterisk_1.8.0-1ppa1_i386.changes
<sque> without -s
<wgrant> sque: You need to give the the -S option (to only upload source, not binaries, which Launchpad will reject), and the -sa option the first time (to upload the orig.tar.gz)
<sque> dput -sa ?
<wgrant> sque: Those are both debuild arguments.
<sque> a ok
<wgrant> They alter the created .changes file, and dput will do what that says.
<sque> you were crystal clear
<sque> brb
<sque> wgrant, ty you are completly right
<sque> do I have to delete the previous uploaded files from server?
<sque> or just uploading the new .changes will be allright?
<wgrant> sque: They were rejected, so there's nothing there to delete.
<wgrant> Just upload the new one.
<sque> ok I am doing it right now, ty again
<wgrant> (dput may need to be given the -f option, if it says it's already uploaded)
<sque> no it does not complain
<wgrant> Ah, of course, since the new file is *_source.changes, not *_i386.changes.
<sque> yes
<sque> wgrant, cool it worked https://launchpad.net/~sque/+archive/asterisk/+packages , ty very much
<wgrant> sque: Great.
<sque> :)
<wgrant> And it's already building. Excellent.
<sque> I must admit this ppa thing is not that difficult, even for really new comers.
<wgrant> Packaging can be a bit difficult to start with.
<sque> Yes packaging is VERY difficult, tweaking and changing an existing package is not that difficult
<sque> Anyway, ty very must, good nigh
<sque> night*
<wgrant> Night.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<poolie> is there anything in the help wiki about build recipes?
<poolie> it's not very easy to find if there is...
<poolie> ok https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<wgrant> poolie: I believe recipe pages should have help links now.
<wgrant> But that might have been caught in the prod rollback.
<poolie> mm, i wanted to use it to answer a question about "can i do x"
<wgrant> poolie: It didn't answer your question?
<poolie> it did once i found it by searching for 'recipe'
<poolie> it's not linked from the help homepage or the packaging/soyuz home packe
<poolie> *page
<wgrant> Ah.
<lifeless> wgrant: it wasn't caught in rollback
<lifeless> wgrant: we only rolled back one rev
<share> why launchpad is slow as hell?
<lifeless> right now we're still fixing things from our upgrade to postgres 8.4
<lifeless> it caused a number of crucial queries to start performing very badly
<lifeless> more generally we have a lot of inefficient code that we're focusing on and fixing at the moment
<lifeless> expect continued, substantial improvement over the next 6-12 months.
<lifeless> there are some other things like ssl session caches not being shared between apache frontends, but you only notice that when you start a session, not per-page.
<share> ok
<share> and why do you use referrers or referers or referrals wathever
<share> network.http.sendRefererHeader;0
<share> network.http.sendSecureXSiteReferrer;false
<share> need to set network.http.sendRefererHeader;1
<lifeless> its a form of protection against cross site attacks
<dev-zero> hi everyone
<dev-zero> I uploaded my packages to my PPA but they don't seem to be available and I didn't get a mail nor do they show up on the builds-page
<bigjools> dev-zero: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227
<dev-zero> bigjools: thanks, that's what I've been looking for
<bigjools> np
<dev-zero> bigjools: but I think I did everything written there
<dev-zero> only thing I missed is: I uploaded the signed packages before I registered the key at launchpad
<bigjools> that will be a problem :)
<dev-zero> probably delete the PPA and re-create it?
<bigjools> no, re-upload your package
<dev-zero> well, that doesn't work
<dev-zero> I get this: "Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net"
<dev-zero> it's https://launchpad.net/~dev-zero/+archive/spice btw
<wgrant> dev-zero: Pass the -f option to dput.
<wgrant> dev-zero: dput stores in a file locally that you've already uploaded that file.
<wgrant> Even if it was rejected.
<dev-zero> aaah, good :)
<wgrant> -f overrides that, forcing it to upload again.
<dev-zero> btw, wrt debian package writing: is there a simple way to reduce the list of dependencies? meaning: I filled in libssl-dev for build-time-deps and libssl0.9.8 for the binary package, but I would like to have a macro to say: "depend on the corresponding non-dev packages from the build-time-deps"
<wgrant> dev-zero: Have you read the Ubuntu Packaging Guide or the Debian New Maintainers' Guide? The ${shlibs:Depends} expansion variable should do what you want.
<dev-zero> wgrant: yes, I did, but it seems I didn't understand the point of the shlibs:Depends macro :)
<dev-zero> wgrant: so, during the package process debuild does a ldd and records those libs in the dependencies?
<wgrant> dev-zero: Sort of, yeah.
<dev-zero> does it also "copy" version specs from Build-Depends?
<dev-zero> ... if the soname doesn't reflect the version properly?
<wgrant> Not exactly, but library packages should handle that anyway.
<wgrant> You don't have to worry about it.
<dev-zero> ok
<dev-zero> wgrant: thanks and sorry for the slightly OT
<dev-zero> hmm, do I have specify that the build server should try to satisfy deps for packages from my PPA?
<geser> the buildd will look into your PPA for build dependencies automatically (if you specified them in debian/control)
<wgrant> dev-zero: No, that will happen automatically. But it can take up to 10 minutes for built packages to be published.
<dev-zero> geser: ah, ok
<dev-zero> geser: I thought there was the WAITDEP/DEP-WAIT for that
<geser> dev-zero: that's when your build-depend on a package the buildd don't know where to get it (and decides to wait)
<dev-zero> and in my case buildd didn't even know the package
<dev-zero> ok, got it
<geser> wgrant: as you are familiar with the buildd code: shouldn't this build got catched earlier for DEPWAIT (if it would be working; still waiting on the review of the updated regex) instead of going on with installing the other build-dependencies? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58808116/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.gedit-valencia-plugin_0.3.0-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<wgrant> geser: That's a bit odd.
<wgrant> E: Package 'libvala-dev' has no installation candidate
<wgrant> libvala-dev is a virtual package provided by:
<wgrant> Using  (no default, using first one)
<wgrant> So apt says something provides it, but doesn't list anything.
<geser> it's currently provided by libvala-0.10-dev and libvala-0.12-dev in natty, but this still doesn't explain why it's not listed in the output
<wgrant> Maybe our sbuild doesn't like the new apt.
<wgrant> I should really get the unancient sbuild branch merge. But...
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> how will it approximately take after I upload something to a PPA until it becomes visible on the website?
<bigjools> EvaLuaTe: about 5-10 minutes
<bigjools> if it doesn't, please read this https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227
<EvaLuaTe> bigjools, ok, thank you
<EvaLuaTe> bigjools, what does "Rejected: \n Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed." ?
<bigjools> EvaLuaTe: it means you're uploading a binary .deb with your source, you need to build the package with "debuild -S"
<EvaLuaTe> bigjools, ohh, well I have gone through the packaging tutorial but I have noticed that most of it (if not everything) is copied from the debian one, so I thought the package I did for debian would be fine, guess I was wrong though :p
<bigjools> this is not a package issue, you're just not uploading source-only
<EvaLuaTe> bigjools, ok, so should I just upload the mypackage_source.changes after doing debuild -S?
<bigjools> EvaLuaTe: yes, that will work
<EvaLuaTe> bigjools, yeah, it worked. The problem was that I built the package just like in debian, with dpkg-buildpackage, instead of debuild -S. Thank you very much for the help!
<bigjools> np, good luck :)
<wgrant> EvaLuaTe: dpkg-buildpackage works too, but you need -S there as well.
<EvaLuaTe> wgrant, ohh, alright. Thanks again
<EvaLuaTe> have a nice day!
<wgrant> (debuild is just a wrapper around dpkg-buildpackage)
<soren> How do I merge two launchpad accounts?
<shadeslayer> hi, can a ppa be emptied of all source packages keeping just the binary ones>
<bigjools> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ( i just thought it could be done, because i heard something similar earlier )
<soren> Ah, just found it. Google was being unhelpful up until just now.
<bigjools> shadeslayer: that would break the GPL
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> then i suppose we just need more space :P
<bigjools> request and it shall be thine
<shadeslayer> yep.... will do tomorrow :)
<shtylman> who would I talk to about setting up a private ppa?
<bigjools> shtylman: is that a commercial request?
<shtylman> bigjools: yes
<bigjools> mrevell: are you handling commercial requests?
<mrevell> bigjools, I am.
<mrevell> shtylman, Hello.
<bigjools> mrevell: cool, you have a customer :)
<mrevell> shtylman, Hi, do you already have a subscription to Launchpad?
<shtylman> mrevell: by subscription do you mean account?
<shtylman> if yes.. then yes
<mrevell> shtylman, Sorry, no, I mean a commercial subscription, which is available for an annual payment and required for a private PPA. See https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial
<shtylman> ahh... I guess that is the starting point I was looking for
<mrevell> shtylman, Cool :) Ping me here or email commercial@launchpad.net if you have any questions.
<shtylman> mrevell: will do... the price listed is per project.. can the project have multiple "mainline" branches.. or is a project the same as other open source projects with one main branch?
<shtylman> and are there limits to the number of private ppas? contributors.. etc?
<mrevell> shtylman, In Launchpad we have a concept of "series", which are multiple lines of development within the same project, so yes you can have more than one line of development within a commercial project.
<shtylman> gotcha
<mrevell> shtylman, At this stage, I think we could be a little flexible about the number of private PPAs you have with your subscription. If you could let me know more about your requirements, we can talk more ... perhaps by email or PM/
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/2047827 and https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/2047826 seem stuck to me
<shadeslayer> can someone please have a look?
<shadeslayer> ive uploaded other packages after that one and they seem to be building fine
<bigjools> shadeslayer: looking
<shadeslayer> thanks
<shadeslayer> bigjools: seems to be working now
<shadeslayer> thanks
<shadeslayer> must have been stuck in the queue somewhere
<bigjools> shadeslayer: I just noticed it's a private PPA.  For those, the source has to be published before it can start building.
<bigjools> so you have to wait for the publisher cycle.
<shadeslayer> but it doesnt take THAT long
<bigjools> yes, it does
<bigjools> 10 minutes
<shadeslayer> hmm.... i didnt know that.... usually it took less than 5 mins
<bigjools> it depends on the load - if there's a lot of stuff to publish it will take longer
<shadeslayer> ohk
<bigjools> wgrant has a nice speedup that I hope to put in soon
<mtaylor> anychance anybody has an IRC bot that will file bugs in on a launchpad project for me already?
<om26er> can i do a upload to my ppa for two ubuntu versions with single dput?
<MagicFab> flacoste, ping
<MagicFab> flacoste, would there be documentation explaining the different permission/access levels requested when using apport-collect ?
<flacoste> MagicFab: are you talking about the levels appearing on the oauth token authorization screen?
<MagicFab> flacoste, yes, can't seem to find any refs to that
<joey> I'm having a problem with APIs where they are doing something they haven't. I'm blocked on some Canonical commercial stuff and lifeless said to ask for some help here. So I am. https://pastebin.canonical.com/39772/
<joey> here's the open paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532529/
<abentley> joey: are you using the 1.0 API?  The devel API is subject to change.
<joey> abentley: I've used devel and 1.0 with the same results
<joey> abentley: I've used edge, lpnet, and staging with the same results
<joey> abentley: I've deleted all my items in .launchpadlib, reauthenticated, and....in between nonce issues.... got the same results
<joey> abentley: I've reinstalled launchpadlib and lazr.restfulclient
<abentley> joey: And the value you're actually getting is None?
<joey> abentley: yes
<joey> abentley: although I didn't do the test for it
<joey> abentley: I'll test to ensure it's none and not a blank or something
<abentley> joey: I thought I saw something recently about changing from KeyErrors to None, but I'm having trouble finding it now.
<joey> abentley: well, it's NOT none ....
<joey> abentley: NotFound: Object: <canonical.launchpad.systemhomes.WebServiceApplication object at 0x8007510>
<joey> abentley: I get that for real projects and also ones that don't exist
<joey> obviously with a different obj id
<joey> could be the way I'm doing the statement though
<abentley> leonardr: Any idea why project = lp.projects[project_name] returns NotFound rather than raising an exception?
<joey> abentley: I get it for project, project.name, project.owner
<joey> abentley: it worked as is the last time I used it (about 1.5 to 2 weeks ago or so)
<leonardr> abentley: "returns NotFound"? what is NotFound, an exception object that doesn't get raised?
<abentley> leonardr: It is apparently "NotFound: Object: <canonical.launchpad.systemhomes.WebServiceApplication object at 0x8007510>"
<leonardr> abentley: are you writing a pagetest, or using launchpadlib as a client?
<joey> leonardr: client
<abentley> leonardr: joey is using launchpadlib as a client.
<joey> abentley: happy to paste you the full script.
<leonardr> abentley, joey: NotFound is an exception object, and canonical.launchpad.systemhomes... refers to an exception raised on the server side
<leonardr> if the exception is returned rather than raised, i suspect a version mismatch
<leonardr> or an old coding style that needs to be modernized
<leonardr> joey: paste me the script
<joey> leonardr: https://pastebin.canonical.com/39778/
<joey> leonardr: bac created the shell for me about a year ago and I've been customizing it as needed
<joey> leonardr: and yes, I've used 1.0 instead of devel with no luck
<joey> leonardr: and I've tried edge, lpnet, and staging
<leonardr> joey: there's probably some subtle problem with your setup that is resulting in a request going to /foo or /1.0/1.0/foo instead of /1.0/foo
<leonardr> add this code and see what requests are made:
<leonardr> import httplib2
<leonardr> httplib2.debuglevel = 1
<joey> k
<joey> leonardr: silly question: where does the output go?
<leonardr> joey: stdout
<MTecknology> Any ideas what's up with this?...  bzr: ERROR: KnitPackRepository('lp-56956304:///~canonical-isd-hackers/drupal-teams/5.x-trunk/.bzr/repository') is not compatible with    CHKInventoryRepository('lp-56956304:///~ubuntu-drupal-devs/drupal-teams/7.x-dev/.bzr/repository') different rich-root support
 * joey wrinkles his face. 
<leonardr> joey: what are you passing in for service_name?
<joey> leonardr: staging presently
<leonardr> joey: the string "staging"?
<MTecknology> maybe that's a #bzr question..
<joey> leonardr:  -s staging from the options which then goes to .uris and becomes the staging root
<joey> leonardr: I'm getting no output from the debug option.
<leonardr> ok, i'm going to try the script. what's a good sample command line?
<leonardr> joey -^
<joey> leonardr: ./create-oem-project.py -s staging a98349jdfsfj93r
<joey> or some other fictitious project name
<joey> leonardr: contrast those results against an existing project
<joey> e.g. ./create-oem-project.py -s staging hedly
<joey> e.g. ./create-oem-project.py -s staging hedley
<leonardr> joey: the script works for me (up to the point where i get Unauthorized), so it's probably a version mismatch. can you run this code?
<leonardr> import launchpadlib
<leonardr> print launchpadlib.__version__
<leonardr> import lazr.restfulclient
<leonardr> print lazr.restfulclient.__version__
<MTecknology> Can I push something to LP without it being stacked on the primary branch in the project?
<joey> abentley: 1.6.1
<joey> 0.9.20
<abentley> MTecknology: You can explicitly stack it on something else, if you like.  I don't think you can avoid stacking at all.
<MTecknology> hm... seems it pushed finally- I guess it decided it'll be nice to me?..
<abentley> MTecknology: you can reconfigure --unstacked, though.
<MTecknology> thanks
<leonardr> joey: i get the problem with the system libraries (which is what you have) but not with the later stuff
<joey> leonardr: any idea what approach I should try next?
<leonardr> joey, i'm working on it
<tgm4883> What happens to a PPA if you delete it/deactivate it? Specifically, what happens from the users perspective if they have that PPA in their sources.list/sources.list.d/?
<geser> can some help why I get "ServerNotFoundError: Unable to find the server at lplibrarian.internal" when I try to access the attachments for a certain bug over the LP API?
<maxb> geser: My guess would be that private bug attachments over the API only work inside the LP datacentre
<maxb> tgm4883: My guess would be that it just starts to 404
<geser> maxb: hmm, I've tried grab-attachments (from ubuntu-dev-tools) on some private bugs (apport crashes) and on 3 of them I got the same error (so your guess might by true) but on two other private bugs the script worked
<geser> maxb: do you know who might know it if your guess is true?
#launchpad 2010-11-16
<kirkland> okay, so a team that I'm a member of is subscribed to all bugs against a certain project
<kirkland> can i exclude myself from that bug mail, without leaving the team?
<kirkland> sans procmail/filters
<wgrant> No.
<mwhudson> is this one of the things that's going to be fixed sooner or later?
<wgrant> There's no way to do that at the moment, unless the team has a contact address set, in which case bugmail will go there instead.
<micahg> kirkland: I think this is bug 204980
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/204980)
<wgrant> Not really.
<mwhudson> by 'sooner or later' i mean, in the current work that's being done on bug subscriptions
<wgrant> mwhudson: I think so.
<mwhudson> awesome
<kirkland> dang
 * mwhudson doesn't really want to get all bzr bug mail & merge proposal mail
<kirkland> okay, yeah, that's it
<micahg> kirkland: I think the workaround is to make a ML for the team and the people interested can subscribe to the list
<micahg> and set the ML as the contact address
<micahg> kirkland: bug 75620 is also related
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 75620 in Launchpad Bugs "bug contacts should be able to unsubscribe from implicit subscriptions (affected: 5, heat: 45)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/75620
 * micahg kicks ubot5 for providing incorrect information
<KombuchaKip> Hey room. I've just added some blueprints to my launchpad project. I'd like the public to be able to discuss and provide feedback on them. I don't see a "wall" or some such though.
<spiv> KombuchaKip: there's the "whiteboard"
<KombuchaKip> spiv: I see it, but I don't quite know how it works. I'll see if I can dig up some documentation.
<KombuchaKip> spiv: I'm looking here https://help.launchpad.net/BlueprintDocumentation but I don't see anything for feedback and discussion.
<spiv> Yeah.  The whiteboard isn't a particularly good spot for discussion, but I think it's the best that's builtin.
<KombuchaKip> spiv: Hmm, I suppose IRC will do.
<spiv> You could also create a mailing list for the project.
<spiv> (but there's no per-blueprint discussion forum in launchpad that I know of)
<KombuchaKip> spiv: Right. I think I'll create a mailing list then. I don't think you can create one for a project though, only for a team. And even then, I think you can only create one, no?
<spiv> KombuchaKip: yeah, they are a team thing.  But that doesn't especially matter: if you put "the mailing list is here: <URL>" in the launchpad project description and your project's README etc people will find it.
<KombuchaKip> spiv: True enough
 * KombuchaKip can't help but wonder why deleting a launchpad project mailing list takes so long.
<CarlFK> I have the source and debian dir on my box. I want to package it for maverick on my ppa.  I know I need to add a maveirck changelog entry.  then run something that uploads it.  did all this a year ago... made notes somewhere
<CarlFK> anyone know a URL that describes what I need, that isn't 1000 lines long (I seem to remember lots of details for stuff I didn't need
<CarlFK> actually I think it is 2 commands - one to build -src and diff, one to upload
<wgrant> dch -i
<wgrant> <edit changelog>
<wgrant> debuild -S
<wgrant> dput ../foo_bar_source.changes
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> dput ppa:USERNAME/PPA ../foo_bar_source.changes
<CarlFK> thanks
<lifeless> wgrant: debrelease --dput ppa:USERNAME/PPA
<lifeless> or is it debupload. I forget.
<wgrant> Oh, handy.
<CarlFK> hmm, I found: debuild -k 80E61AF4 -S -sa
<CarlFK> in a script that I guess does what I need.  yay.  I think.  be good if I knew what it was doing...
<wgrant> -S => source only; no binaries
<wgrant> -sa => upload orig.tar.gz
<wgrant> -k => sign with this key ID
<CarlFK> lifeless: it is both ;)  man debrelease - a wrapper around dupload or dput
<CarlFK> er, dup.., not debup  - meh.
<CarlFK> "       Step 1 Open Passwords and Encryption Keys.                  Step 2 Select the My Personal Keys tab,       select your key.                  Step 3 Select Remote > Sync and Publish Keys       from the menu. Choose the Sync button."
<CarlFK> did that.  um.. how did it know who I am ?
<wgrant> CarlFK: How do you mean?
<CarlFK> wgrant: good Q. i guess it is just someones public key, and whoever has the private part (me) can make use of it. um... yeah.
<CarlFK> I was expecting to have to authenticate with the key server when I sent it my public key
<wgrant> You did, with your private key's signature on your public key.
<CarlFK> why doesn't this return anything? carl@dc10:~$ gpg --fingerprint
<CarlFK> ah, cuz it's the wrong flavor of key...
<wgrant> Nothing at all?
<CarlFK> right.  I dont have a pgp - just ssh/rsa?
<wgrant> That could be a problem, if you only have an SSH key.
<CarlFK> should it take more than 60 seconds to gen a key?
<CarlFK> looks like we are over 3 min
<lifeless> are you doing it on your local machine
<lifeless> or remotely?
<CarlFK> local
<lifeless> tap some keys :)
<lifeless> CarlFK: if you did this a year ago, you must have a gpg key already
<CarlFK> yeah, but I accedently mkfs-ed my home partition.  doh.
<lifeless> ahhhh
<CarlFK> had most of my stuff backed up... but not my key.
<lifeless> no backups ?
<lifeless> meep, ouch.
<wgrant> Well, keys arguably shouldn't be in with your normal backups anyway.
<CarlFK> all my code is in remote repos.  config files I give a crap about I stuff on another box. so I thought i was covered.  doh.
<poolie> thumper: hi, can you answer https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/674581
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 674581 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Sourceforge Mercurial Import Fails (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<poolie> iow "can we import from hg on sourceforge"?
<CarlFK> https://help.launchpad.net/ReadingOpenPgpMail#Google%20mail%20%28Gmail%29  "FireGPG Firefox plugin is perfect for this task."  click... " I removed Gmail support... and put it officially in ‘discontinued’ state."
<poolie> CarlFK: you were the maintainer of the plugin?
<CarlFK> nope
<CarlFK> those are quotes from the 2 pages
<CarlFK> not sure how appropiate, but here is my solution: select text in gmail, $ xclip -o | gpg2 -d
<CarlFK> i dont think xclip is installed by default
<poolie> probably not
 * wgrant is boring and uses a real email client.
<poolie> feel free to edit that page
<CarlFK>  https://help.launchpad.net/UserPreferences/   Logged in as  carlfk    "This email already belongs to somebody else."  um..   what ?!
<wgrant> CarlFK: Do you have two Launchpad or Ubuntu SSO accounts?
<CarlFK> I hope not.  I try to avoid multiple accounts
<CarlFK> https://help.launchpad.net/ReadingOpenPgpMail shows "Logged in as  carlfk"  but I don't see an edit link
<CarlFK> I seem to remember a tool bar floating around.  don't see anything like that
<CarlFK> and back on ppa:  dput ppa:carlfk/PPA ../dvswitch_0.9~alpha-0.3_source.changes;   .... Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):  Uploading dvswitch_0.9~alpha-0.3.dsc: done.  Uploading dvswitch_0.9~alpha-0.3.tar.gz: done.      Uploading dvswitch_0.9~alpha-0.3_source.changes: done. Successfully uploaded packages.
<CarlFK> but https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa "0           updates           added during the past month."
<CarlFK> dput was done at least 10 min ago
<CarlFK> " Could not find a PPA named 'PPA' for 'carlfk'."
<CarlFK> trying dput ppa:carlfk/ppa
<spiv> CarlFK: yes, lowercase matches the URL https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa
<CarlFK> spiv: thanks.
<CarlFK> Currently 1 package building - yay
<CarlFK> gpgv: Signature made Tue Nov 16 06:00:09 2010 UTC using RSA key ID 17901261 gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found dpkg-source: warning: failed to verify signature on ./dvswitch_0.9~alpha-0.5.dsc
<CarlFK> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59188187/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.dvswitch_0.9~alpha-0.5_BUILDING.txt.gz
<CarlFK> should I be concerned about that?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> It built successfully.
<wgrant> CarlFK: ^^
<CarlFK> k - thanks.
<CarlFK> "Builds: i386 - Pending publication"  Is that why there is no http://ppa.launchpad.net/carlfk/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz ?
<wgrant> CarlFK: Yes.
<wgrant> However, it should have been published about 20 minutes ago.
<wgrant> So something might be broken.
<CarlFK> this works: wget https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa/+build/2048738/+files/dvswitch_0.9%7Ealpha-0.5_i386.deb;  dpkg -i ...
<wgrant> Yeah, that will work.
<wgrant> But the publisher is broken, so it won't appear on ppa.launchpad.net yet.
<CarlFK> which makes me very happy. I was expecting a depandancy problem or something
<CarlFK> wgrant:  publisher is broken - do I need to file a bug report or anything?
<wgrant> CarlFK: No, it's a general operational issue which needs a sysadmin.
<wgrant> I have poked.
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> figured. jus making sure.
<ixokai> I haven't been able to log into lp for weeks now (and despite lp sending me email, the 'reset password' bit doesn't send anything-- yes i checked spam); and two separate submissions to the "login" support form for this time have been as of yet totally silent. Anyone have an idea of somewhere/someone I can contact more directly?
<wgrant> ixokai: Could you open a support case at https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/?
<ixokai> Done that, twice
<ixokai> Once nearly three weeks ago, again a week+ish ago
<ixokai> Okay, slight exaggeration on number of weeks; gmail claims the first report was Oct 31, second Nov 4
<ixokai> But no response. So trying to find if there's a more direct/alternate method of contact.
<poolie> ixokai: asking here is probably the most direct way
<ixokai> poolie: Okay, thanks. I'll ping off during business hours and see if anyone's around to help then. :)
<poolie> mthaddon is going to look at it now, i think
<glen> hi, i was wondering, whether 0day ftp hackers have used launchpad to share ftp site passwords or not? i noticed weird ticket created with odd attachment
<spiv> glen: it's often best to spam and other misuse at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<glen> oka, thanks. filed https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/134251
<zyga> hi
<zyga> I have a build recipe that works fine for lucid and maverick but fails to build packages for natty
<zyga> https://code.launchpad.net/~linaro-infrastructure/+recipe/linaro-python-json-daily-build/+build/7088
<zyga> is this expected?
<wgrant> zyga: Recipe builds aren't support on natty yet.
<zyga> wgrant, I see, thanks
<zyga> wgrant, so I should use regular dput source package to get it to build on natty?
<wgrant> zyga: That's right.
<gnomefreak> for some reason i keep getting an OOPS when trying to add a source package to a bug report. here is the OOPS i just got Error ID: OOPS-1781EA207
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1781EA207
<geser> does somebody know if fetching attachments from private bugs over the LP API is expected to work?
<lifeless> geser: not currently, we're still fixing it
<lifeless> geser: as it happens I was talking to sysadmins just today about progress on that.
<geser> lifeless: any guess when it's expected to get fixed? So I can add a comment to a bug about it
<lifeless> geser: out of my control, sorry.
<geser> ok, thanks anyway. At least I know that not the script it buggy.
<geser> lifeless: do you know if there is a bug about it to which I could subscribe to watch the progress?
<lifeless> geser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/395960
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 395960 in Launchpad Foundations "proxying user supplied libarian files via the launchpad appserver domain has security and performance issues (affected: 3, heat: 23)" [High,Fix committed]
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<shadeslayer> whats the difference between a virtual builder and a virtual-64 builder?
<shadeslayer> for eg: meitnerium (virtual-64) and papaya (virtual)
<maxb> shadeslayer: At a guess, I would say that you can virtualize a 32 bit CPU on a 64 bit host CPU, but you can't virtualize a 64 bit CPU on a 32 bit host.
<shadeslayer> ohk...
<maxb> Hence only some virtual builders can take on amd64 build roles
<shadeslayer> seems logical
<zyga> hmm, is package building very fragile (build recipes)
<zyga> I had a PPA with three packages that built fine
<zyga> I changed the recipies to build in a different PPA and requested a rebuild
<zyga> and one of the packages failed to build for lucid (while building successfuly for maverick)
<zyga> it broke because of missing dependency of something that is in the very same ppa
<zyga> the maverick build picked up the same package but raised loud warnings about untrusted packages
<zyga> is each virtual builder on some separate archive that needs to be synchronized somehow?
<maxb> No, it is not fragile. You should give links to the specific build logs you have questions about so people can answer more usefully
<zyga> maxb, sure
<zyga> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~linaro-infrastructure/+recipe/linaro-python-dashboard-bundle-daily-build
<zyga> so this package has just failed to build twice for lucid
<zyga> and worked for maverick
<zyga> I could not figure out why the dependency did not work for one vs the other by reading build logs
<maxb> The dependency itself failed to build on lucid
<maxb> Therefore it is not available
<zyga> hmm, that's odd AFAIR it exists on lucid
<zyga> maxb, how did you determine that it failed to build on luicid
<maxb> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~linaro-infrastructure/+archive/launch-control-snapshots/+packages
<zyga> you are correct, somehow the view I'm looking at on my other computer did not show that failure
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> even stranger
<zyga> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~linaro-infrastructure/+recipe/linaro-python-json-daily-build
<zyga> apparently it built fine 3 hours ago
<zyga> so?
<zyga> in particular here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~linaro-infrastructure/+recipe/linaro-python-json-daily-build/+build/7776
<maxb> zyga: The build of branch->source package succeeded. The build of source package->binary package did not.
<zyga> I don't understand
<zyga> what is branch->source vs source -> binary?
<maxb> First there is a process which takes one of more bazaar branches and produces a Debian source package.
<zyga> okay I understand
<maxb> Second, and entirely separately, there are one or more builds of that Debian source package.
<zyga> so the status page is highly confusing
<maxb> Which status page?
<zyga> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~linaro-infrastructure/+recipe/linaro-python-json-daily-build
<zyga> this one
<zyga> it says "Successful build" ... "Lucid" ... "Launch Control Snapshots"
<maxb> Ah, yes. The term "build" is excessively overloaded
<zyga> and (which is far worse) it does not make any note of the error
<maxb> zyga: Can you click to retry the failed build?
<zyga> maxb, yes
<zyga> maxb, why the binary build failed then?
<maxb> if so, try it. I am guessing that something went wrong with the builder, or it was withdrawn from service, during the build
<zyga> maxb, I'm reading the log but it seems a failure to resolve dependency on one of the non-ppa packages
<maxb> Which log? I see no log available
<maxb> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~linaro-infrastructure/+archive/launch-control-snapshots/+build/2049318  <-- no log
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> you are right, perhaps I was confused but I could sworn that I just read that log file
<zyga> too many computers/tabs
<zyga> I'm retrying the build
<zyga> is it sensible to ask for a better status page that has separate status for the first and second "build" phase?
<maxb> Yes, I think it is very sensible. It is a critical flaw in the recipe page
<zyga> okay, it worked
<zyga> darn, I exceeded my daily quota :-)
<zyga> oh well
<maxb> daily quota?
<zyga> time to call it a day
<zyga> that's what the page said when I requested a rebuild of the python-linaro-dashboard-bundle that failed due to missing dependency before
<maxb> ah, I didn't even know there was a recipe daily quota
<maxb> however, rather than requesting a new build, are you able to retry the previous one?
<zyga> maxb, I did that - it worked (as I said)
<zyga> maxb, I requrested a new build of the package I originally discussed
<zyga> the one that failed because of missing python-linaro-json
<maxb> Yes but there is a subtle difference between requesting a new build and retrying a previous request
<zyga> hmm, let's see
<maxb> In any case, wait until the binary of python-linaro-json has been published
<zyga> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~linaro-infrastructure/+recipe/linaro-python-dashboard-bundle-daily-build/+build/7795
<zyga> I see
<zyga> there is a separate publishing state?
<zyga> there is no option to retry the build on that page
<maxb> Oh
<maxb> Maybe you can't retry recipe builds, then
<zyga> maxb, thanks for your help :-)
<maxb> np
<matsubara> maxb, hi there, I changed the bzr-pqm recipe to be owned by ~launchpad-committers, added a link to the dev.l.n/LaunchpadPpa and requested a new build for maverick. let me know if you need anything else related to that.
<maxb> matsubara: that sounds good, thanks.
<matsubara> np
<maxb> You might want to think about reassigning lp:~matsubara/bzr-pqm/debian too
<maxb> Eventually it'll need an update of some kind, I'm sure
<matsubara> maxb, done.
<dejuren> gents, I'm trying to recover lost PW in launchpad, and confirmation code is not comming.... pse help?
<maxb> Hmm. It's probably time for us to officially call the launchpad PPA deprecated on hardy
<vish> hi, when i create a team with a mailing list, is there a way to add mail filters to the list?
<vish> there seems an option to moderate the list but that looks like a spam filter moderation.. cant seem to find an option to add filters..
<matsubara> maxb, maverick build failed. do you have an idea why by looking at the log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/59205977/buildlog.txt.gz?
<maxb> dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found
<maxb> AIUI, recipe builds require that the packaging be munged into 3.0 (native) format
<matsubara> maxb, I mean, do you know how to solve that?
<matsubara> maxb, hmm looks like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/614768
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 614768 in bzr-builder "Unable to build dpkg v3 (quilt) packages (affected: 14, heat: 80)" [High,Triaged]
<maxb> Indeed. Fairly trivial to work around, though
<maxb> I've pushed & re-requested
<matsubara> thanks maco
<matsubara> ops
<matsubara> maxb, ^
<mounir> Question: can we access Launchpad data (read only) to issue sql  queries directly from the database?
<thumper> mounir: no
<thumper> mounir: not even launchpad devs can do that
<mounir> is there alternatives? Like having a snapshot database or backup database that we can access so we don't affect the live one?
<mounir> thumper, can the staging stabase be accessed?
<thumper> mounir: due to privacy reasons, straight sql access to the db is likely to never be offered
<mounir> thumper, how do we generate reports, easily?
<thumper> mounir: what type of reports are you thinking of?
<thumper> mounir: although this is one of the reasons we have launchpadlib
<thumper> mounir: have you looked at the API?
<mounir> like whihc blue prints are done,  how many still left, etc....
<mounir> thumper, no I have not looked at the API.
<thumper> mounir: launchpadlib is the way to access Launchpad data from scripts
<mounir> Thumper if we have a read only access we can direct BIRT to access the data and generate report/charts that sort of stuff
<thumper> mounir: you won't get read only access
<thumper> not directly to the db
<mounir> thumper, how given access to project owner for their project data, is that possible?
<thumper> mounir: launchpadlib is the way
<mounir> thumper, do you have a link to launchpadlib?
<mounir> ls
<thumper> https://help.launchpad.net/API
<mounir> thumper, thank you
<thumper> np
<maxb> Hmm, I think something might be broken
<maxb> https://code.launchpad.net/~launchpad-committers/+recipe/bzr-pqm-launchpad-ppa/+build/7797 is in status Uploading, and has been for an hour
<maxb> oh, what? I have a rejected email, but LP still thinks the upload is in progress
<mwhudson> thumper: being able to push to lp:$project and having all the bits get hooked up right is very nice btw
<thumper> mwhudson: cool
<wgrant> lamont: Hi.
<lamont> morning wgrant
<wgrant> lamont: Had ross been aborted, do you know?
<lamont> dunno.
<lamont> I did a killall make expect and a couple more selective kills, launchpad-buildd fired off it's cleanup purge, and went on about its business
<lamont> does this mean that the 'abort this build' actually tries to do something now?
<wgrant> lamont: The UI button? No.
<lamont> the last log entry for it was a Dispatching entry
<wgrant> :(
<lamont> from something like 13 hours earlier
<lamont> which is actually sensible for gcc-snapshot
<lifeless> geser: ping
<geser> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> please try your script accessing private bug attachments now
<geser> lifeless: trying; it's "grab-attachment" from ubuntu-dev-tools
<lifeless> geser: if you get an Unauthorized then its not logged into launchpad properly.
<geser> lifeless: "grab-attachments 676076" crashes with "httplib2.ServerNotFoundError: Unable to find the server at lplibrarian.internal" (can pastebin the whole traceback if needed)
<lifeless> geser: please do
<lifeless> ah, I think I know whats up.
<lifeless> we have a code path that will need to be tweaked to actually enable this.
<geser> lifeless: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533251/
#launchpad 2010-11-17
<persia> Looking at bug #162510 : there is a mention of an "admin merge" with a longer timeout.  How is such a thing requested?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 162510 in Launchpad Registry "Person:+delete timeouts : Person merging needs to be done asynchronously (affected: 4, heat: 51)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162510
<spiv> persia: file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad I think
<persia> spiv, OK.  So what happened for https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/119712 ?
<persia> That seems to indicate the user should just press the button a couple hundred more times, which seems unlikely to be successful.
<spiv> persia: I agree, that doesn't look promising at all.  But Curtis is certainly much more of an authority than me.
<persia> Hrm.  I wonder how it works then.  Maybe the question needs to be asked before a merge is attempted?
<wgrant> persia: The suggestion is mainly based on the expectation that the DB servers will eventually have everything cached, so there will be no disk reads required, and it might eventually complete in time.
<persia> wgrant, Do you know if an "admin merge" is impossible now?  I wonder if that would help.  After 120 tries, I'd think as much as would cache would be cached.
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/  builders are being disabled | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<wgrant> lamont: adare, ross, and probably a few other non-virt builders need a restart (they're stuck ABORTING due to buildd-manager breakage).
<lamont> wgrant: ta
<lamont> wgrant: several of the virtualized ppas fell back over after a reset and marking ok.  on that note, bedtime
<wgrant> lamont: Yeah, known.
<wgrant> lamont: The new buildd-manager is a bit broken.
<wgrant> Needs DB surgery.
<lamont> ya think?
<lamont> ew.  which tells me that I definitely want to go to bed now
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> We can hopefully keep it alive until we work out what's wrong.
<vish> hi, I'm trying to forward mails from a gmail account to a team mailing list, but it seems the confirmation mail does not reach the team, how do it do this forwarding?
<vish> for the https://launchpad.net/~papercuts-ninja team
<vish> i could not find any way to add filters to the mailing list and i thought that setting a gmail account as the contact addy and then forwarding from the account would help with the filters problem..
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down/read-only from 10:00-12:00 UTC for DB update | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/  builders are being disabled | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<shadeslayer> so if launchpad goes for maintainence, does that mean builds also go offline?
<shadeslayer> seems so...
<shadeslayer> what happens if i upload new sources?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: No new builds will be dispatched, but existing builds will continue.
<shadeslayer> ohk
<wgrant> They'll be picked up when the upgrade is finished.
<shadeslayer> that is awesome
<shadeslayer> wgrant: what about package publishing?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: That's disabled during the upgrade.
<shadeslayer> ohk
<jetienne> ppa.launchpad.net is out or is it just me ?
<jetienne> Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<jetienne> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused
<wgrant> jetienne: Launchpad is offline right now for a database upgrade.
<jetienne> wgrant: ok, any eta ?
<shadeslayer> jetienne: 2 hours
<jetienne> thx
<wgrant> jetienne: 90 minutes or so.
<bigjools> and it's in the topic ...
<shadeslayer> i cant even branch stuff... :(
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/  builders are being disabled | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<LinuxJedi> builders work affecting bzr too?
<jetienne> ppa.launchpad.net is back
* maxb changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | builders are being disabled | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<fta> is sftp://people.ubuntu.com dead?
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | builders are being disabled | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<fta> anyone for sftp://people.ubuntu.com ??
<abentley> fta: I'm not sure what you're asking.
<fta> abentley, it's rejecting connections (started a few hours ago, probably related to the maintenance window)
<abentley> fta: works for me.
<fta> abentley, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533480/
<fta> same on 3 of my boxes where it usually works
<vish> sinzui: hi, re: the team mail filters question,  Wouldnt it be the same problem when mail is forwarded from a different service? or do the lp filters only look at the 'From' addy and not the 'X-forwarded-to' or 'X-forwarded-for'
<abentley> fta: (publickey) usually means it hasn't got the right ssh key or user id, so that seems like more than just rejecting connections.
<sinzui> Mailman is only looking at the From header. It uses the email address to look up the person or team in Lp
<sinzui> ^ vish
<vish> hmm.. now i need to find such a service, i dont think there would be any service which does that.. :s
<vish> sinzui: or could we just add a temporary whitelist for that id till lp bugs team fixes the filter?.. :D
<fta> abentley, as i said, it's a regression, and nothing changed on my side
<sinzui> vish, we do not control mailman. We cannot reconfigure it. making a small change requires a release
<fta> abentley, ..so it has to be something on the server side
<abentley> fta: it seems that only lftp is not working.  commandline sftp and Nautilus both work.
<vish> sinzui: oh! np.. thanks.. :)
<sinzui> vish, have you talked to deryck or gmb about when you can subscribe to new and closed bugs only
<sinzui> vish, the feature has been in Lp for years, but it was never enabled. The enabling work is happening now
<vish> sinzui: not yet, i was asking you directly here, since the question's task changed and you'd probably no longer get the mail..
<fta> abentley, oh, someone just fixed it seconds ago
<deryck> sinzui, vish, you can do it now, if you're in the alpha testing team for malone.  Would either of you like in? :-)
 * vish crosses fingers.. :)
<vish> deryck:  not yet, i'll look for that team now.. :)
<sinzui> I certainly do. I will subscribe ~registry to stop the bug mail coming from the 1000+ projects that do not use Lp to track bugs, but Lp seems to think I want the email anyway
<deryck> ~malone-alpha, I think.
<deryck> restircted team, but apply and I'll approve.
<vish> deryck: oh, its restricted, so cant apply. members need to be added there..   my lp id is : "vish"
<deryck> vish, ok, I'll add you.
<vish> deryck: awesome thanks.. :)
<deryck> np
<deryck> gmb, can you add ~vish and ~registry (per sinzui's request above) to malone-alpha team?
<deryck> oh gmb is away today
<deryck> vish, sinzui, I've got a note to get you guys added when gmb is available again.
<vish> deryck: thanks..
<deryck> np
<shadeslayer> so ... i cant upload to a PPA
<shadeslayer> its timing out
<shadeslayer> is it because im uploading alot of packages at once?
<bigjools> shadeslayer: is it hanging with 1k to go on a large package?
<shadeslayer> nope.... theyre all translations
<shadeslayer>   Uploading kde-l10n-gl_4.5.3-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1.debian.tar.gz: 235k/1005k
<shadeslayer> its stuck there
<bigjools> are you using plain ftp?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> wait it started
<bigjools> can you try sftp
<shadeslayer> its back up :D
<shadeslayer> bigjools: its on a loop... i dont want to stop the loop because that will mean i  wont know which were uploaded and which werent
<shadeslayer> is there a command to copy all the packages from one ppa to the other? or do i do it via the Web UI?
<bigjools> web ui or use the webservice
<shadeslayer> bigjools: web service?
<bigjools> api
<shadeslayer> ahh ....
<shadeslayer> via lp shell?
<bigjools> you need to specify package names though
<shadeslayer> will it take regex? :D
<bigjools> no :)
<shadeslayer> bah :P
<bigjools> it will take substrings IIRC
<shadeslayer> the ppa has 88 packages
<bigjools> you won't be able to copy them all at once anyway, it will time out
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * shadeslayer prepares for major copies
<kostja_osipov> hello launchpad team! may ask a question here? I've read the manual but found no answer there. I initially registered at launchpad with my email kostja@sun.com. This email is no longer valid. So I changed my primary email to kostja.osipov@gmail.com. However, this new email can not be used to log in to launchpad. Whenever I log in, I must use kostja@sun.com as the login email, and after that launchpad keeps suggesting to add kostja@sun.com to the l
<kostja_osipov> Can this be fixed?
<kiko> kostja_osipov, yes, I can fix it for you
<kiko> kostja_osipov, give me 10 minutes because I'm on the phone though :)
<smoser> i'm currently unable to get a bug opened on launchpad
<smoser> timeout error
<smoser> Trying again in a couple of minutes might work.
<smoser> (Error ID: OOPS-1782H1745)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1782H1745
<kostja_osipov> kiko: thanks, would be much appreciated
<kiko> kostja_osipov, okay I'm off
<joey> deryck: I'm sending over vanhoof to talk to you about some bug subscriptions on private projects
<joey> deryck: He's got a little of a problem with them and I can't easily puzzle out the answer.
<allenap> smoser: There's an INSERT in that OOPS that's being cut off because it's taking too long, ~17s, but it's an insert that should happen near instantaneously.
<deryck> joey, gotcha.  will help him out.
<joey> thanks deryck
<deryck> np
<kiko> kostja_osipov, can you give me a URL to your launchpad page?
<kostja_osipov> launchpad.net/~kostja
<allenap> smoser: I can't find any evidence of database problems, but then stub isn't around and he's really the one I would have wanted to ask. Can you try again? Whatever was blocking you before might have gone of its own accord or been reaped by one of stub's special automated database warriors.
<smoser> well, it seems fixed.
<smoser> but it was out to lunch for 15 minutes or so, multiple attempts at the time.
<allenap> smoser: Mmm. I'll file a bug about this - if I can :) - in case stub is able to diagnose in retrospect.
<joey> leonardr: around?
<joey> leonardr: is there a better way to get all the members of team?  I am occasionally getting a result which is missing members using this:  canonical_members = lp.people['canonical'].members_collection
<joey> leonardr: it's intermittent
<joey> leonardr: some days, nobody is missing, today I have 3 missing
<leonardr> joey: is the membership changing frequently?
<joey> leonardr: don't think so.. it's ~canonical  we do hire from time to time though :-)
<joey> leonardr: I do that one association at the start of the script and keep it in memory for the rest of the execution
<leonardr> joey: it's also possible the people are shifting around in the list due to changes in their sort order
<leonardr> joey: you might have better result setting canonical_members = [m for m in lp.people['canonical'].members]
<leonardr> otherwise you'll go to the server every time for a brand new list
<joey> leonardr: ok, I'll give that a try, thanks!
<joey> leonardr: that worked like a charm brother. Spend up the script execution by an immense amount.
<joey> s/spend/sped/
<leonardr> great
<nuclear_eclipse> hi, I'm trying to use `equivs-build` + `dput` to post some metapackages on my PPA, but the builds get rejected for being "mixed" source/binary, but I'm not sure if/what I can do to resolve that
<maxb> nuclear_eclipse: I am unfamiliar with equivs-build, but you need to tell it to build only a source package
<nuclear_eclipse> maxb: that's the problem, I'm not sure how to do that, and the manpage doesn't really shed any light
<nuclear_eclipse> maxb: do you know of anything else that can turn a simple control+changelog into a metapackage ready for dput/ppa?
<nuclear_eclipse> I just didn't want to go through the normal process of creating all the normal debian package structures when equivs can make it dead simple
<maxb> Let me set up a dummy equivs package here so I can see what it does
<nuclear_eclipse> it seems to just build source + all by default, but I don't see any way to tell it to only build source
<nuclear_eclipse> only a way to specify to build i386 or amd64 instead of all
<maxb> So, you are using equivs-build --full?
<nuclear_eclipse> yes
<maxb> It seems to me you have two options:
<maxb> 1) Slightly modify the equivs-build script itself
<maxb> 2) Mangle the .changes file slightly after it has been built
<maxb> Option 1) would involve adding the -S option to the dpkg-buildpackage invocation
<nuclear_eclipse> #2 means mangling the .changes and then resigning it manually I suppose?
<maxb> Option 2) would involve editing the Architecture field to just source, deleting all the lines referring to .deb files, and then using debsign to resign the .changes
<maxb> You probably should also rename it from ending in _amd64.changes (etc.) to _source.changes
<nuclear_eclipse> ok
<nuclear_eclipse> hmm, I think change equivs-build would be the easiest option...
<nuclear_eclipse> but I don't like updating scripts that aren't mine :x
<nuclear_eclipse> maxb: trying option 1 first, just to see if that works...
<maxb> nuclear_eclipse: Clearly the solution is to add an option and send the fix upstream to Debian :-)
<nuclear_eclipse> maxb: ;)
<nuclear_eclipse> the question is where to submit the patch to, the equivs package doesn't list a site...
<maxb> The equivs package is a Debian native package, meaning that Debian *is* upstream
<maxb> So patches should go to the Debian bugtracker, at severity wishlist, tagged patch
<nuclear_eclipse> ah, right, thanks
<nuclear_eclipse> maxb: success!
<nuclear_eclipse> maxb: thank you for the guidance
<maxb> np
<weather15> Hello Everyone
<viraptor> hi all, I'm looking for an answer... if I install launchpad locally, do I also get the ppa building environment too, or is that a separate launchpad.net-only part?
<soren> viraptor: If all you want to do is have a way to build packages, installing launchpad locally is unlikely to be something you want to do.
<soren> viraptor: launchpad is massive.
<viraptor> soren: what I'm really looking for is the ppa environment itself - some setup that has package-building, signing, publishing already solved... I know there are things like sbuild and wanna-build, but they're... let's say - interesting to work with ;)
<soren> viraptor: You will find the same is true for Launchpad. Only much moreso.
<wgrant> Setting up a working development PPA instance is far easier than dak + wanna-build... as for production, that's probably a bit harder.
<wgrant> But why can't you use Launchpad.net?
<viraptor> auch... do you know any other projects I could look at? I'd be happy with something that integrates pbuilder + reprepro + apache... web interface completely optional
<soren> wgrant: You can get a ppa system running as a standalone thing? You don't need to set up all the rest of launchpad?
<wgrant> soren: You need to run the webapp, but you don't need to run codehosting or any of that other stuff.
<wgrant> soren: It's not easy, but it's not quite on the level of dak and wanna-build and buildd...
 * soren is surprised
<soren> That's great!
<viraptor> wgrant: is there any article about it? or do I just follow the standard launchpad installation and try to figure it out? ;)
<wgrant> viraptor: I wrote https://dev.launchpad.net/Soyuz/HowToUseSoyuzLocally
<viraptor> wgrant: thanks a lot :) that looks a lot like what I needed :)
<viraptor> also, can I somehow force ppa to build packages for debian? (is the ubuntu requirement only for running launchpad, or also for build environment?)
<ecanto> hello.
<wgrant> viraptor: It's actually pretty easy to get Launchpad running on Debian, and it's simple to get it to build against Debian (until you want to build against -p-u or security or backports or something).
<wgrant> viraptor: The main difficulty is that Launchpad assumes that it controls the distribution's primary archive.
<wgrant> So you need to adjust the way it generates the build's sources.list.
<viraptor> that's good news - https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting scared me away from debian deployment :)
<wgrant> I'm not sure many have done it, but I've published Debian PPAs on Launchpad on Debian just to check that it worked.
<wgrant> You need to hack some Ubuntu-specific stuff out of rocketfuel-setup (mainly the universe/multiverse check, IIRC), and manually install python-tickcount and ubuntu-keyring from Ubuntu. Then rocketfuel-setup should work OK on Squeeze.
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | builders are being disabled; 500 errors accessing private PPA | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
#launchpad 2010-11-18
<jo-erlend_work> I just added an email on launchpad.net and I got an email asking me to confirm the email. When I clicked the link in the email, I got a launchpad-page with "Cancel" and "Continue". There was no text above it. Seemed strange.
<wgrant> jo-erlend_work: Yeah, known bug.
<wgrant> Just hit Continue.
<jo-erlend_work> yes, I did. No worries. I just thought I'd mention it. :)
<jo-erlend_work> also, an inconsistency: when I updated my languages, then when I pressed save, I was returned to the overview-page, as expected. But when I updated my IRC nicknames, then I had to press "cancel" after pressing "save" in order to be returned.
<guest101> jml: may I have some help with my launchpad account?
<jml> guest101: what's the problem?
<guest101> I changed my username and email address some while ago, and recently started having problems
<guest101> it used to be debian-jwiltshire (debian@jwiltshire.org.uk), I changed it to just jwiltshire (ubuntu@jwiltshire.org.uk)
<jml> guest101: what behaviour are you seeing?
<guest101> but I can't log in with the new email address, and it can't send me a password link - I tried a couple of times in case it was greylisting or something
<guest101> meanwhile I've found that I can log in to the old account again now, though lots of the information is missing
<jml> guest101: what kind of information?
<guest101> bugs touched, group memberships, and so - but this does show up on l.n/~jwiltshire, I just can't log in to it
<jml> ok.
<jml> guest101: when you say you changed your username, did you just make a new account?
<guest101> no, I changed the account name and email address in the details page
<jml> hmm
<jml> guest101: from looking at the accounts, it looks to me as if Launchpad thinks they are two separate people with two separate logins
<guest101> ahh
<guest101> is that easily remedied?
<jml> It can be fixed. I don't know how easy it is.
<guest101> ok
<jml> I also don't know why the "Forgot my password" link isn't working for you
<guest101> if there's anything I need to do, I'll be happy to
<jml> guest101: are you receiving mail to ubuntu@jwiltshire.org.uk?
<guest101> as far as I know, I'll check from my work address
<jml> guest101: ta
<guest101> jml: yes, mail to that address is fine
<jml> I know we have a troubleshooting guide & a faq somewhere...
<jml> any other Launchpadders know where that is? (bac, mrevell,
<lifeless> jml: context?
<jml> lifeless: login problems
<lifeless> hmm, login.u.c should have a link
<lifeless> it doesn't though
<jml> yeah, I looked around
<guest101> jml: so, any suggestions?
<jml> guest101: sorry, am on the phone and don't have any ideas :)
<guest101> hmm, is there an email address or ticket system or anything I should send to if it's not a simple fix?
<jml> guest101: yes. there's a link at the bottom of the login page called "Open a support ticket"
<ScottK> How do I opt out of getting emailed comments from remote bug trackers?
<guest101> ah, it was just off the bottom of my page. I'll do that, thanks for the help
<kiko> ScottK, not sure about that one
<ScottK> kiko: I'm going to hazard a guess and expect the answer is the usual one "You can't".
<ScottK> It's OK, it's been quite awhile since launchpad so annoyed me in a new way I had to work to resist the temptation to get really sarcastic in a bug report.
<ScottK> I think I managed being only slightly sarcastic.
<superm1> hey guys, something seems to be wrong with the size calculations on one of our team's PPAs
<superm1> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25/+packages
<superm1> it says 2 source packages are taking up 564MB, when there are only about ~200MB used by those two source packages
<superm1> and then it says there are 96 binary packages taking up 1.5GB, when it should only be ~60
<bigjools> superm1: I will check
<bigjools> superm1: there's nothing wrong as such, the superseded packages have not been removed from disk yet
<bigjools> superm1: I can increase the quota if you need breathing space
<vanhoof> anyone have a sec to figure out a bug mail problem?
<vanhoof> on nov 5th, it seems i've not got any mail in my subscriber folder (no changes to filters)
<vanhoof> i've found them all going to kernel-bugs
<vanhoof> even if im subscribed to the bug directly
<vanhoof> You received this bug notification because you are a member of Kernel
<vanhoof> Bugs, which is subscribed to linux in ubuntu.
<vanhoof> I went and removed myself from ~kernel-bug as a test, and they're still piling in there, so i'm thinking maybe I'm getting these mails by assosciation with some other project/team ?
<vanhoof> *~kernel-bugs rather (lp id is ~vanhoof)
<superm1> bigjools, oh i see.  is there a schedule for how often the purge superceded packages job runs?  ideally i would like to find a way for us to still be able to do daily builds and avoid having to resize our PPA's constantly because we make a new PPA for each new version of the software.  we keep them separate to avoid forcing people to jump up to a new series if the current one is stable
<superm1> if it's like a once a day thing and we're just barely missing it or something, then maybe we can adjust our cron that uploads the daily build by a few hours etc
<bigjools> superm1: I don't remember off hand, can you file a question and I'll get around to it when I have some time
<superm1> sure
<vish> deryck: hi, i in the malone team, ty.. and was checking the option to filter bug-mails.. but it seems to be an option that i or each member of a team needs to set themselves, is that how it works?
<vish> i'm* in
<deryck> vish, right now, you can filter on notification level only, for both structural subscriptions (projects, packages) and individual bugs.  you can do this for your self or the team you subscribe.
<deryck> vila, you have to view the +subscribe links directly, not using the ajax widget.
<vish>  oh! so when i'm adding a team to the bug subscription i need to make that change..
<vila> vish: I think this ^ was for you
<vish> deryck: i was wondering if it is possible to do that for a team's mailing list..  https://answers.launchpad.net/malone/+question/134386
<deryck> vila, sorry :-)
<deryck> tab expand fail
<vila> deryck: I feel your pain :)
<deryck> vish, not for mailing lists.  Just bugs currently.
<vila> twice :D
<vish> deryck: should i file a bug to get that feature for the mailing lists ?  right now i'm in two teams, the papercutters and the papercuts ninja, but one team needs to get all the mails but the other needs to get only the "bug is assigned to the team" mails
<deryck> hmmm
<deryck> vish, so we don't currently have plans for that level of granularity.  not for assign notification emails anyway....
<deryck> vish, I would think you could subscribe the team, set the team mailing list as contact, choose the middle notification level, and then do the final filter on the mail client side.
<vish> deryck: ok , i guess status changes should do for now.. ;)  or any other ideas/possibilities to get only those mails to the mailing list..?  because i dont want to spam that mailing list..
<deryck> vish, I don't have any other ideas, sorry.
<vish> deryck: np..
<sumitkv2> i installed ubuntu 10.10 inside windows Xp....but when i boot into it....i end up with a prompt... GRUB> ......what is wrong....??please help!!
#launchpad 2010-11-19
<poolie> hi
<poolie> i'm trying to access http://lists.launchpad.net/canonical-data-science
<poolie> the web ui says i'm a member of that team
<poolie> and of the list
<poolie> but then i get an openid error "That identity URL has not been granted access to this resource"
<poolie> help?
<ixokai> Hi, so: I've been unable to log onto lp for awhile, and can't reset my password (it doesn't send the mail message: I checked spam). I put in a ticket in the lp-login-thing and got no response. But poked here a couple days ago and got someone, but it never got fully resolved. Been busy since, so! Anyways: anyone around I can talk to?
<chx> hi. there is lp:drupal which is a nice import of Drupal HEAD from CVS. Drupal is going to migrate to git :( whom do i need to talk to about how the import continues?
<maxb> chx: You just need to register a new import.
<chx> sniff.
<chx> and lose the nice url?
<chx> lp:drupal is easy to remember :)
<maxb> Once the new import is registered, the maintainer of the project record, which is ~davidstrauss, can reassign the development focus to the new branch
 * chx blinks
<maxb> That's what determines where the short URL points
<chx> David owns the import??
<chx> i thought he owned the stable releases yes.
<maxb> David owns the project https://launchpad.net/drupal
<chx> In this case, that's easy. I will just ask him to add me as an admin when I meet him on Saturday :D
<maxb> Slight trickyness there is that you can't have two people be maintainer of a project - you have to put the people in a team and set the maintainership to a team
<chx> maxb: ok last question, where do i register an import :) ?
<maxb> https://code.launchpad.net/drupal/+new-import
<chx> Yes, I know that one, I have a private project working like that
<chx> thanks!
<CarlFK> what do I need to do to edit https://help.launchpad.net/ReadingOpenPgpMail#Google%20mail%20%28Gmail%29
<CarlFK> I just figured out it is not https://help.ubuntu.com
<micahg> CarlFK: there's an LP group you have to join
<wgrant> Possibly launchpad-doc.
<wgrant> Yep, https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-doc.
<CarlFK> thanks
<al-maisan> hmm .. cannot push a branch .. bzr push says "Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~al-maisan/..." and just hangs there.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<al-maisan> cannot pull branches either
<wgrant> I can auth OK, but that's it :/
<wgrant> LOSA ping ^^
<al-maisan> yeah a losa ping is in order :/
<wgrant> Except we have no LOSAs, I suspect.
<al-maisan> hmm .. in that case we'll have to resort to old-fashioned waiting :)
<wgrant> sftp doesn't seem to be working either.
<wgrant> Ah, no, sftp works. It's just very very slow.
<wgrant> bzr+ssh is OK now too.
<wgrant> al-maisan: ^^
<al-maisan> ok, thanks!
<spiv> wgrant, almaisan-away: FWIW, bzr+ssh seems to be ok for me atm
<spiv> But I do see a very large spike ~1 hour ago on the graph of how long "bzr ping lp:bzr" takes from within the data centre.
<soren> I have a packaging branch at ~openstack-ubuntu-packagers/ubuntu/natty/nova/ubuntu. I used to keep the packaging under the nova project, but it seems it belongs under the ubuntu namespace. However, I used to have an ubuntu series under the nova project, so that lp:nova/ubuntu would point to the packaging branch.
<soren> It seems I can't do that anymore.
<soren> When I try to put ~openstack-ubuntu-packagers/ubuntu/natty/nova/ubuntu as the branch for the ubuntu series under the nova project, it just says there was an error.
<soren> In an attempt to work around this, I tried to set up a mirror of the ~openstack-ubuntu-packagers/ubuntu/natty/nova/ubuntu branch under nova, but I get an error: "For Launchpad to mirror a branch, the original branch cannot be on launchpad.net"
<jelmer> hi soren
<jelmer> soren: I think at the moment james_w has to explicitly set that branch as the main packaging branch, replacing the branch created by the importer.
<jelmer> jml: Hi
<soren> jelmer: Oh, no, you misunderstand.
<soren> jelmer: Let me phrase it in more general terms:
<jelmer> soren: Ah, sorry.
<soren> jelmer: Can I specify a branch under a one namespace as the series branch under another namespace?
<soren> Does that make sense?
<jelmer> soren: Yeah, that makes more sense.
<jelmer> soren: I don't think that's really possible at the moment unfortunately. I think lp was a bit more careful in the past about trying to prevent duplicate branches from being stored (as they would be duplicated in full).
<jelmer> That makes less sense now that stacked branches are in place.
<jelmer> (this is what's preventing the branch mirror of another Launchpad branch to work)
<jelmer> soren: What you'd really want is some sort of alias for your existing branch, but there isn't anything like that and it'd be more work to implement.
<soren> jelmer: So I'm out of luck for now? That's ok, it means I can stop trying to make it work :)
<jelmer> soren: I think so, sorry. :-(
<jml> jelmer: hi
<jelmer> jml: 'morning
<jml> jelmer: you pinged?
<jml> oops. need to be somewhere else. sorry.
<jelmer> jml: I did. I was wondering if you had any ideas about what soren was trying to do.
<shadeslayer> i seem to be timing out when copying packages OOPS-1784C1011
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1784C1011
<shadeslayer> even when there are only 3-4 of them
<shadeslayer> even with one package i get OOPS-1784H1003
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1784H1003
<bigjools> shadeslayer: what package is it?
<bigjools> package copying is a bit flakey lately, especially if the package has a lot of binaries
<shadeslayer> bigjools: it was kdebindings...  seems it copied now
<bigjools> ok cool
<bigjools> we need to do a lot of work to fix it :/
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> especially the timeout fixes :P
<bigjools> careful, or I shall lob haddocks at you
<kostja_osipov> Hello! I'm a bit confused: what are blueprints for on the team page? I have registered a project and a team that governs it, and noticed that one can create blueprints both on the team page and on the project page. Is there any nice use of the feature?
<sense> Will it be possible to subscribe only to newly reported bugs at the project/+subscribe page? Currently you cannot select that option.
<bilalakhtar> sense: You want that for the papercutters ninjas team?
<sense> bilalakhtar: yes
<sense> but also for other things
<sense> I think Vish is busy with a solution for the papercutters, I was just wondering whether it is planned to implement this extra option.
<bilalakhtar> the papercutters team gets a *LOT* of bugmail
<sense> indeed
<jpds> If a user disables their LP account, should they still be able to login to login.lp.net with it?
<wgrant> jpds: Yes, unfortunately.
<wgrant> jpds: login.launchpad.net is just a different skin on ISD's SSO service, which uses its own DB.
<domas> hi! bzr+ssh seems to stall on me
<domas> ssh connections to bazaar.launchpad.net fail
 * domas blames twisted
<bilalakhtar> How do I make sure my branch is placed standalone on the server rather than stacked on some other branch?
 * popey grrrrs at the launchpad rss feed
<cjwatson> Hi.  Regarding bug 677209, we're looking to change the owner of both primary and partner Ubuntu archives (i.e. lp.distributions['ubuntu'].archives in launchpadlib) from ~ubuntu-drivers to ~ubuntu-archive.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 677209 in Launchpad itself "I think I have accidental ubuntu archive powers. (affected: 1, heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677209
<cjwatson> I attempted to do this via launchpadlib, since owner is marked writable and I'm in ~ubuntu-drivers, but I get ForbiddenAttribute back.
<cjwatson> Could a LOSA have a look at this?
<mthaddon> cjwatson: looking
<mthaddon> cjwatson: you want me to make the change, or look into why it's OOPS-ing?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ing
<kirkland> I started getting this yesterday:
<kirkland> $ bzr branch lp:~mathiaz/+junk/cobbler-evaluation
<kirkland> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: while sending CONNECT xmlrpc.launchpad.net:443: [Errno 111] Connection refused
<soren> kirkland: from whence?
<mthaddon> kirkland: wfm... :/
<kirkland> mthaddon: hrm
<kirkland> soren: at my parents house, i'll check the router settings
<soren> kirkland: I push and pull branches all the time. I've had no problems like that.
<soren> kirkland: What does it resolve to?
<kirkland> soren: alrighty, local problem
<soren> ok
<kirkland> soren: i'll debug this later
<kirkland> soren: thanks
<soren> kirkland: np
<cjwatson> mthaddon: I don't expect I'll need to do it again, so if you want to just do it that's fine by me
<cjwatson> mthaddon: I assume it's just launchpad.Admin restricted or someething
<cjwatson> *something
<mthaddon> cjwatson: so that'd be "maintainer" on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> specifically the owner of the archives
<cjwatson> I don't know if it's exposed in the web UI
<cjwatson> (please tell me the owner of the archives is distinct from the owner of the distribution ...)
<mthaddon> hmm, ok... checking
<cjwatson> there seems to be a separate Archive.owner in the db model
<hexmode> how do I get my emacs-snapshot package to be the most up-to-date one? https://launchpad.net/~hexmode/+archive/ppa
<hexmode> I tried to prefix the version with "2:" but it wouldn't work.
<hexmode> that is, the build wouldn't work when I tried it
<hexmode> prefixing "2:" *will* work if I can get the package to build.
<maxb> hexmode: I don't see any 2: package there. What did not work?
<hexmode> the build broke, make complained, when I put 2: in the receipe file
<viraptor> hi all, I just tried to run the rocketfuel setup, but it seems to have some problems with the creating bzr branch step... I tried runnning it two times already and it stops receiving nay data after ~85MB - transfer goes down to 0kB/s and the message is stuck on "Inserting stream:Estimate 432495/956427"
<viraptor> is there some issue with the repo today, or am I doing something silly?
<maxb> hexmode: Where is the failure log?
<kostja_osipov> Hello! I'm a member (and owner) of ~tarantool-developers team, and am subscribed to the team mailing list. However, I don't receive mailing list emails. Other members, however, do. Is this a bug? Can my subscription be possibly disabled in some other place? "Manage subscriptions" page clearly states that I'm subscribed, but no mail has come to my address. I'm successfully receiving other launchpad emails, including emails for other teams I am memb
<kostja_osipov> Should I report a bug?
<mthaddon> cjwatson: owner updated on both archives, can you confirm?
<maxb> kostja_osipov: Your message was truncated after "... including emails for other teams I am memb". Consider getting an IRC client which understands that there is a maximum length on IRC lines.
<kostja_osipov> maxb: thanks
<kostja_osipov> i was almost at an end there.
<kostja_osipov> other including emals for other teams I am member of. <eof>
<cjwatson> mthaddon: looks right, thanks!  how did you do it?
<mthaddon> cjwatson: custom SQL :/
<cjwatson> ok, at least this operation is very rare
<maxb> kostja_osipov: I would suggest first attempting to unsubscribe and resubscribe. If it still does not send you emails, I would file a Launchpad Question asking someone to investigate
<kostja_osipov> maxb: ok, i tried that a couple of times already, therefore I will file a qustion.
<kostja_osipov> thanks
<maxb> viraptor: I do not know if the server has any problems, but I can say that they launchpad branch is very large, and bzr is not the greatest at saturating a TCP connection
<kostja_osipov> s/qustion/question
<vish> hi, is there any way to access spam mails sent to launchpad teams?
<vish> rather the mails dropped by launchpad..
<viraptor> maxb: well, it's at 0kB/s for the last hour or so - bzr is taking memory and cpu doing "something", but there is no data flow
<maxb> viraptor: Hmm. Just to check, you are branching over bzr+ssh, right, not http?
<viraptor> interesting question - I'll go with: whatever rocketfuel does by default
<hexmode> maxb: just added "2:" back to the receipe file and req'd a build... I'll let you know when/if I see the failure
<maxb> viraptor: I believe it should be using bzr+ssh, just so long as the "bzr launchpad-login" step completed ok
<viraptor> maxb: it seems to go over http according to netstat (connected to crowberry.canonical.com:80)
<maxb> Ah
<viraptor> which is in close_wait :( fail
<maxb> The http interface to bzr branches on LP is less performant than the bzr+ssh one.
<viraptor> do I need to do anything special to force ssh there?
<maxb> It should work fine, provided you have first done 'bzr launchpad-login' and your LP user has a SSH key you can access
<maxb> FYI the entire branch comes to 286421kB for me (just tested branching from scratch)
<viraptor> thanks, I'll try that
<maxb> viraptor: I can offer you a tarball to download if that would help you out
<viraptor> maxb: thanks, but I think it will work now - I got authenticated with my lp key
<viraptor> it's time to go home anyways :)
<viraptor> I'll leave it running and check back on monday...
<hexmode> maxb: failure log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59328181/buildlog.txt.gz
<hexmode> same as before: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59328181/buildlog.txt.gz
<hexmode> oops: Makefile:358: *** multiple target patterns.  Stop.
<maxb> hexmode: May I suggest consulting Makefile line 358 ? :-)
<hexmode> if I could, I would, but that file is generated...
<maxb> Generate a copy locally from the same source, then
<hexmode> Makefile.in line 358 is
<hexmode> Makefile: config.status $(srcdir)/src/config.in \
<maxb> Actually, can you give me the link to the build's webpage rather than its log, please?
<hexmode> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~hexmode/+recipe/emacs-daily/+build/8032
<hexmode> but, I think it worked when I did it locally... trying again
<maxb> wtf is this package doing? It shou;dn't be running configure as part of the clean rune
<hexmode> I wonder if it barfing on the path since the path in the buildlog is /home/buildd/work/tree/recipe-2:24.1+102435
<maxb> rule
<hexmode> the rules file was taken and adapted straight from debian's
<maxb> And yes, it would appear to be barfing on the slightly unusual character in the pathname
<hexmode> the configure was in debianthere
<hexmode> "in debian's clean rule"
<hexmode> maxb: just confirmed ... it is the path.  made my own build dir with : in the name and got the same error
<hexmode> maxb: to dupe, had to prefix build path for "bzr build" with "./" like so: bzr build recp.txt ./recipe-2\:24.1-124/
<hexmode> otherwise got: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "recipe-2:24.1-124"
<maxb> It's probably not unreasonable to request that LP uses the epochless version in filepaths for this reason
<hexmode> should I file a bug?
<maxb> yes (against soyuz)
<cjwatson> bug 677586 looks disturbingly like a deployment problem of some kind
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 677586 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "tagging fails (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677586
<cjwatson> if I'm reading it right, it's complaining that /srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/production/launchpad-rev-9972/bin/py doesn't exist, or possibly /srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/production/launchpad-rev-9972/eggs/bzr-2.2.1-py2.6-linux-x86_64.egg/EGG-INFO/scripts/bzr
<hexmode> maxb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/677590
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 677590 in Soyuz "builders should not use the raw epoch from the version in filepaths (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ : pulling (imports, mirrors) was broken, believed fixed | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ : pulling (imports, mirrors) now fixed | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<sense> I'm currently trying to merge my accounts using 'while x=0; do curl --referer http://confirmationlink --data "VALIDATE=Confirm" http://confirmationlink; done', because after trying to manually merge I was still busy after more than one hundred tries. (I've been told to continue because every time at least some data gets transfered.) It is my intention to let CURL continue until the merge is done. How badly will these automated requests be received by
<sense>  Launchpad's servers? It doesn't go very often since it takes a while before it times out
<sense> Will my IP address be banned? :D
<sense> Or don't you check for people forging their HTTP referer?
<sense> Strangely the query time given in the comment at the bottom of the HTML differs, so they don't get killed at the same time every request.
<nhandler> What does it mean if I get an ErrorFromSmartServer 'We are missing inventories for revision:' when I try and push a branch to lp:classbot/devel ?
<Turl> hi all
<Turl> I'm having an odd problem with a package lately
<Turl> it's failing to build because of a patch, but I tried patching it locally and it applies cleanly
<ixokai> Anyone around who may be able to help me with a login issue to lp? (I've put in tickets to the login support form, no response) I don't get the reset password mails.
#launchpad 2010-11-20
<kirkland> okay, something funny is going on
<lifeless> kirkland: ?
<lifeless> ixokai: hi, did you get some help? when did you put the tickets in to the login support form ?
<ixokai> lifeless: Weeks ago. I didn't yet-- well, mthaddon looked into it a bit a few days ago, but we didn't get a resolution
<lifeless> so mthaddon is an appropriate person to look
<lifeless> I certainly can't look where he can :)
<ixokai> `He changed my email account to see if the + in the address was causing the problems: it wasn't. He was going to talk to someone to look at the mail logs, but I dunno how that went.
<lifeless> I suggest you follow up on monday
<ixokai> How? :|
<ixokai> Since the tickets seem to not work too.
<ixokai> Come here again and .. ping? again?
<lifeless> he should be in this channel from UTC 0900 through 1700
<ixokai> okay
<wgrant> The last couple of weeks have been a bit sparse admin-wise.
<George_e> Can I request a URL change for my project on Launchpad?
<wgrant> George_e: File a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and an admin can rename it for you.
<George_e> Thanks.
<kirkland> lifeless: seemed a reboot solved it
<kirkland> lifeless: i was having some really weird failures trying to do bzr things against lp:*
<kirkland> lifeless: bzr+ssh:// worked fine
<kirkland> lifeless: but not shortnames a la lp:
<kirkland> lifeless: no matter, working now
<psusi> I uploaded a package to my ppa... before it started building, I realized I made a mistake, so I deleted it.  Now it won't let me upload the corrected version.  It keeps rejecting it saying that version is already there, but I deleted it.
<wgrant> psusi: You can't upload the same version twice -- that doesn't make sense.
<wgrant> psusi: You need to increment the version number.
<psusi> wgrant, but I deleted it
<psusi> it is no longer there
<wgrant> It is remembered, to avoid confusing everybody and everything.
<psusi> it never even got built
<nigelb> well, still.
<wgrant> It is confusing to both computers and people, not to mention a lie, to have packages with the same version but different contents.
<happyaron> Will a deleted ppa remain listed in a person's ppa list?
<wgrant> happyaron: At the moment they do (but they're only shown to you, not anybody else).
<happyaron> wgrant: I see, thanks.
<psusi> so once you have deleted a package from your ppa, it is impossible to replace it?
<wgrant> psusi: It's impossible to upload a new package claiming to be the old version.
<psusi> but... there is no old version.. it's gone
<xapantu> Hi!
<xapantu> I need help about rosetta, can I ask here ?
<maxb> xapantu: Yes, though at a weekend, it's harder to get in contact with Canonical employees (obviously), so you might need to re-ask on Monday
<xapantu> ok, I didn't think to that ^^
<xapantu> So, a user spammed our japanese translation, and we would like to remove it, is there a nice way ? or we must remove it by hands ?
<maxb> xapantu: I suggest you log a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion
<xapantu> ok, I am going to do that :)
<xapantu> Thanks :)
<jderose> I'm trying a source package recipe and got this failure: "dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found" under maverick, but build worked on lucid.
<jderose> build log is here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59379869/buildlog.txt.gz
<charlie-tca> jderose: support for Natty only here
<jderose> charlie-tca: not sure i follow. do you mean a should be asking on another channel?
<charlie-tca> If you are asking about lucid/maverick, then yes
<charlie-tca> Perhaps #ubuntu , which is support for all versions except Natty
<charlie-tca> Never mind. My mistake
<jderose> charlie-tca: this isn't an Ubuntu issue, it's a PPA issue...
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I see that now. I am on the wong channel
<jderose> :)
<charlie-tca> jderose: sorry, didn't mean to upset things
<jderose> np
<wgrant> jderose: Source package recipes don't support orig.tar.gz files at the moment. dpkg in Lucid and earlier falls back to a native package, but Maverick's doesn't.
<wgrant> jderose: You'll need to change the format to 3.0 (native) and manually apply any patches you need.
<jderose> wgrant: okay, thanks!
<jderose> wgrant: one more question. so will recipes automatically run ./autogen.sh?
<wgrant> jderose: Recipes do whatever debian/rules says.
<jderose> wgrant: so a recipe would need different rules for building from upstream branch vs a release tarball, correct? (FYI, I'm a little autotools dumb)
<wgrant> jderose: Probably, yes.
<wgrant> Yay autotools.
<jderose> or something like that :)
#launchpad 2010-11-21
<Lcawte> How can I not remember my launchpad password.. and wheres my email :|
<wgrant> Lcawte: Do you remember your username?
<wgrant> Any bugs you've filed?
<Lcawte> wgrant: yes.. of course I know my username :P
<Lcawte> I'm logged in, just trying to use my openid and forgot my password.. and can't login to change that.. wow the system is stupid kinda
<Lcawte> username = lewiscawte
<wgrant> Lcawte: I'm confused. You're logged in, but you're not logged in?
<Lcawte> I'm logged in, but when you use your OpenID (from launchpad), it asks you for your password and the same when you want to change your password, but your logged in for the rest of the features
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<wgrant> Allowing password changes without asking for the old password would be really bad.
<Lcawte> and not getting the confirmation code to reset your password when you've forgotten its even worse :|
<wgrant> Lcawte: Could you open a support case at https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/?
<Lcawte> Done
<serfus> i need some help with my LP account, is someone available?
<seiflotfy_> hey guys
<seiflotfy_> i want to know hwo many commits i made to a branch
#launchpad 2011-11-14
<pi-rho> good evening ... today when I upload a new source package to ppa.lauchpad.net, it's giving me back a "permission denied", claiming that my GPG signature is invalid
<pi-rho> dput is validating my signature right before I upload
<pi-rho> is launchpad OK?
<pi-rho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/737820/
<lifeless> it should be fine, that warning is cosmetic but scary
<pi-rho> thanks, lifeless
<cafuego> Ullo, I have a question about PPAs. I have one that contains 2 packages, one depends on the other. They're building in the wrong order, but does a PPA even include built versions of itself in its build process?
<cafuego> If it doesn't, can I just add it to itself as a depend? ANd how do i change the build order of the packages in that case?
<Kiall> cafuego: it does include them (the other packages in the same PPA)
<StevenK> But only if it's build and published
<StevenK> *built
<cafuego> Kiall: Cool. So all i need is to change the build order
<StevenK> If it requires it, then Depend on it
<Kiall> cafuego: just make sure package A Build-Depends on package B and launchpad will figure out the rest
<Kiall> if it builds the wrong one first, it will put it into "dependancy wait"..
<cafuego> Kiall: it already does, afaik.
<cafuego> it may have used the wrong version though
<Kiall> Then you need to specify the version along with the dependency
<cafuego> yeah I just relaised I hadn't changed that back
<cafuego> Hmmno, that's definitely set
<cafuego> I shall wait and see what it does in the current build run
<Kiall> lifeless: BTW, any idea why the PPA build queues have been so long recently? (Curiosity, not complaining)
<cafuego> Kiall: dput errors.
<cafuego> Kiall: I have a bunch of builds pending coz dput kept whining at me even though the upload actually worked fine.
<lifeless> Kiall: we've been short builders, I'm not sure of the details why.
<cafuego> Kiall: I bet I'm not the only one re-uploading and triggerring another build that way.
<Kiall> cafuego: true, I'm sure thats adding to it alright.
<cafuego> Kiall: Only 400% in my case ;-)
<Kiall> lifeless: fair enough, as good a reason as any :)
<StevenK> There's only 700 builds in the queue.
<Kiall> Its times like this I wish you could upload pre-build deb's ;)
<Kiall> (actually - a week or so ago, the queue was 30 something hours.. its times like that.. ;))
<lifeless> thanks, but I like knowing who has root on my machine :)
<Kiall> lifeless: pre-build deb's would allow people to gain root? As in, in more ways than when LP builds them?
<Kiall> pre-built*
<StevenK> So the pre-built deb does not have to match what the source builds ...
<StevenK> And so can contain malicious code ...
<StevenK> If we allowed mixed uploads, the checksums and the filename need to match and then it get accepted.
<Kiall> StevenK: ah, i get ya
<lifeless> if an LP built deb gets root, you have an audit trail. :)
<lifeless> thus 'knowing who' rather than 'controlling who'!
<Kiall> ;)
<StevenK> The buildds (effectively) have root on end-users machines, so I'd prefer they were trusted and heavily locked-down machines
<Kiall> Maybe you should all .deb's do a quick echo "LP ssh key" > /root/.ssh/authorized_keys during postinst, There would be no shortage of builders then ;)
<Kiall> should have *
<lifeless> Kiall: couldn't trust them
<Kiall> lol, true ;)
<lifeless> Kiall: the owner could have a hacked gcc that installs a virus in the libc startup code for every binary
<cafuego> One more question if I may? :-)
<cafuego> I have a PPA that does daily builds via a recipe.
<cafuego> It builds fine for Natty and Oneiric, but the Lucid version needs some backported libs.
<StevenK> So have those libs published in your PPA
<cafuego> If I pop my backported libs in the PPA, will it build them, as the recipe doesn't reference them.
<cafuego> Hmm, I suppose they're in there now as chained build deps.
<mvo> hello, I keep getting timeout errors for https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/precise/+link-translations-branch (e.g. ID: OOPS-c69666ebd5b885a91ff27ff24e46aaad) - is there any workaround for this so that I can get my translations exported? my target is lp:~mvo/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-precise
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=c69666ebd5b885a91ff27ff24e46aaad
<alkisg> Hi, I requested a build recipe from lp:~epoptes, (1) for ppa:ts.sch.gr/proposed, and then some seconds after that, (2) for ppa:epoptes/proposed. The problem is that from what I see, the first build request has completely disappeared!
<alkisg> Should I file a bug? Or should I just request another build?
<mvo> meh, xchat crashed
<mrevell> Hi
<poolie> hi mrevell
<wgrant> mvo: That branch doesn't exist.
<mvo> aha, thanks wgrant! I can fix that :) I wonder if it could give a more helpful error mesage maybe?
<wgrant> mvo: It does give a more helpful error message. Except that it tries to fall back to doing a search, which times out here... not sure why.
<mvo> wgrant: aha, that explains it, thanks! and it works now, thanks a lot ,that unblocked me :)
<wgrant> mvo: Great.
<cafuego> is there a way for me to ask lp to build a package whose build I cancelled?
<wgrant> cafuego: A recipe build?
<cafuego> wgrant: No, a dput one.
<cafuego> wgrant: I added 2 library depends to my ppa; the second started building but depends on the first, so i cancelled it as it would fail anyway.
<cafuego> wgrant: .. hoping to kick it off once the first lib was done.
<wgrant> Oh, didn't realise the cancellation feature was turned on for the whole world yet. No, you can't uncancel a build.
<cafuego> wgrant: do i need to push a newer version of the pkg to trigger a build again?
<wgrant> Yes.
<cafuego> bugger
<wgrant> Indeed.
<cafuego> :-)
<cafuego> wgrant: Okay, now we wait. Thanks :-)
<mcclurmc> hi all
<mcclurmc> is there a way to create a PPA such that it looks for build dependencies in another PPA?
<geser> yes, you can specify dependencies between PPAs
<mcclurmc> geser: is this an obvious config setting that I'm missing?
<mcclurmc> geser: nevermind. it is obvious ;)
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: benji | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jamespage> hello - please could someone take a look as to why https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=java7-ftbfs pretty much always times out on me
<jamespage> thanks
<CarlFK> Bug #197492
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 197492 in update-manager-core (Ubuntu) "daemon at port '9004'" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197492
<CarlFK> "Reported by       Carl Karsten       on 2008-03-01       This bug affects 1 person. Does this bug affect you? "
<mvo> CarlFK: hi, this is probably something more for #ubuntu-devel, would you be interessted in helping with a fix?
<CarlFK> mvo: im pointing out that I reported it, and lp is asking if it affects me
<mvo> aha, ok, I misunderstood then
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~carlfk  what's the quickest way for me to see the most recent bugs?
<CarlFK> most of the time I go to that page it is to go back to the last bug or 2 that I reported, like to add some info to it
<CarlFK> where can add a lp feature request?
<rvba> CarlFK: Maybe you are thinking about the "Reported bugs" link in the menu on the right…?
<CarlFK> rvba: nope - looks like they are sorted by Importance, bug# accending (so oldest first)
<CarlFK> I am surprised that I can't click on the column headers to sort on them
<rvba> CarlFK: This very feature is in progress as we speak ;) … for now you'll have to use the advanced search form I'm afraid.
<CarlFK> sweet.  I'll stop fussing and get back to working on the bug
<czajkowski> mrevell: nice summing up of UDS
<mrevell> czajkowski, Thanks. It's a bit of a ramble...
<czajkowski> mrevell: it's the only way to keep a trakc of things and the reason I daily blog while at UDS so I can go back and see what I did
<mrevell> czajkowski, Yeah, taking notes each day is really important I reckon.
<czajkowski> I used to use tomboy now more or less I can get the jost of stuff if I've forgotten if someone has been a good note taker on the etherpad
<czajkowski> sinzui: you're on a roll with these mails
<sinzui> czajkowski, I am ill, I fuelled by sugar, caffeine and fever.
<czajkowski> sinzui: so you're being productive post UDs with ubuflu
<sinzui> I am try to be productive. I really hope some code lands the change Lp because I what I am writing.
<czajkowski> sinzui: you poked nigelb
<nigelb> who? what? where?
<sinzui> I have in the past, but I think he needs to choose his part in my victory rather I choose his part in his downfall
<czajkowski> lol
<sinzui> Lp will burn out a developer quickly if that pace is bad
<nigelb> I take frequent breaks from LP for sanity.
<rick_h_> hah, well this is a great convo to start my first day with :)
<nigelb> rick_h_: Heh
<czajkowski> rick_h_: ello
<rick_h_> howdy czajkowski
<czajkowski> mrevell: how is dan getting on
<mrevell> czajkowski, He's settling in really well, cheers.
<czajkowski> yay
<tumbleweed> is there any way to reliably follow uploads with getPublishedSources? It has a created_since_date parameter, but it looks to me like it'll pick up some uploads during iteration though its result set
<tumbleweed> the result set appears to be alphabetical, so it's probably not picking up everything that was uploaded during iteration, right?
<serfus> does it take time for a mail to show up in the mailing list archive after being posted?
<sinzui> serfus, There is a backlog of list mail. Mail is going to users withing 30 minutes, but I think the archive delay is hours or days behind
<serfus> oh i see. thanks sinzui
<sinzui> serfus, I think the http://www.mail-archive.com/ archive of public Lp lists is current with user receipts of email. You can search for "launchpad" and your team name to find the list
<serfus> oh nice
<serfus> it does hold some mails which are not in the LP archive yet
<rubin110> Hi, I created a new user with some symbols in my password, and can't login with it.
<rubin110> Symbols include - > " _
<rubin110> I requested a password reset about 10 minutes ago, but haven't gotten an email back about it yet.
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<KombuchaKip> Co-founder of social network site Diaspora, Ilya Zhitomirskiy, dies at 22: http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/co-founder-of-social-network-site-diaspora-ilya-zhitomirskiy-dies-at-22/2011/11/14/gIQA7m3LLN_story.html
#launchpad 2011-11-15
<tigeli> KombuchaKip: suicide..
<KombuchaKip> tigeli: mm
<brendand> i'm trying to login to launchpad anonymously on Lucid with launchpadlib. it seems the process is different from the current version though. anyone know how to do this?
<danhg> Morning
<mrevell> Morning
<brendand> no-one using launchpadlib on Lucid?
<nigelb> Pretty sure there are.
<brendand> i'm sure there are too, but are any of them here?
<maxb> Try Launchpad.login("myapp", "", "", PRODUCTION_SERVICE_ROOT)
<maxb> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#launchpadlib_API_compatibility
<nigelb> brendand: Oh. I use Lucid (not at the moment, but on my home computer)
<maxb> See my link for my attempt to clarify launchpadlib's playing fast and loose with API compatibility
<brendand> thanks
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<czajkowski> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> hey czajkowski, I'm on the phone so will be delayed in reply
<czajkowski> mrevell: can you pm me the link to sinzui thread on the LCoC cannot find it on the ml :s
<czajkowski> when you get a chance
<czajkowski> please
<czajkowski> thank you!
<wgrant> czajkowski: https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg08288.html
<czajkowski> wgrant: thanks
<tumbleweed> let me ask again: Can anyone help me use getPublishedSources reliably (I want to be able to run it multiple times, using created_since_date) and not get duplicates or miss uploads
<mandel> I'm having conectivity issues when trying to push a branch (while I have not touched a thing) are there any knowns issues in lp?
<lool> same here
<mandel> lool, I managed to branch, but going a merge fails, which is weird..
<mandel> and push just worked.. :P
<mrevell> gmb, Is the above something we're aware of?
<lool> on bzr pull:
<lool> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<lool> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<lool> ssh -v bazaar.launchpad.net
<lool> debug1: Connection established.
<lool> debug1: identity file none type -1
<lool> debug1: identity file none-cert type -1
<lool> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<lool> (my ssh key is in my agent and didn't change in ages)
<mandel> same here
<benji> gmb: have you seen any ssh connectivity problems?
<benji> (like the above?)
<gmb> benji, lool, mandel: checking...
<lool> working now
<gmb> benji, look, mandel: Hah, oddly enough I'm still getting the error. I'll make enquiries. Maybe something's hiccuping.
 * jdobrien watches for a minute to see if anyone else is having checkout problems
<gmb> webm0nk3y, lool, benji, mandel: We're looking into the problems now; gnuoy reports that there was an alert for codehosting but it seems to have cleared. Are you still having problems?
<benji> gmb: yep: "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<webm0nk3y> gmb: yeah
<pindonga> +1
<gmb> benji, webm0nk3y, pindonga: Yep, confirmed. We'll keep looking.
<lool> gmb: I don't
<lool> gmb: Oh it's back now
<gmb> Ah.
<gmb> Hmm.
<lool> is there something I can run with ssh to give more details?  ssh -vvv eventually tries running a shell which isn't allowed
<gnuoy> gmb, seeing lots of "failed to authenticate"
<benji> gnuoy: do we have a LB in front of multiple servers?  It feels like one might be hosed and the others are fine, resulting in intermittent failures.
<gnuoy> benji, yes and the lb has just been restarted, can you try again
<gnuoy> pls ?
<benji> gnuoy: 30 tries at a one second interval have been successful
<gnuoy> benji, good news. thank you
<gmb> lool, pindonga, webm0nk3y, mandel: Can you check your SSH connectivity again please; we think we've got it licked but just to be sure...
<lool> gmb: works now
<gmb> Cool
<webm0nk3y> \o/
<pindonga> gmb, +1
<Laney> would it be hard / bad for PPAs to be able to be NotAutomatic (ButAutomaticUpgrades)?
<Kiall> Laney: you mean so they dont override core packages?
<Laney> so you have to explicitly choose to install packages from them
<Kiall> you can do that with pinning, but cant set it as part of the PPA
<Laney> right
<Kiall> I have this package which PIN one of my repo's at highest priority https://github.com/managedit/managedit-openstack-pin
<Kiall> PIN's*
<Laney> i know there are ways to do it clientside, but there is an already existing serverside implementation
<Kiall> So, you could have a similar package in your PPA which people can install and have the pin setup for them
<Kiall> But, there is no server side way that I know of
<Laney> there is, it is called NotAutomatic
<Kiall> Oh
<Laney> i probably should have asked in #-dev
<FC34> hi
<FC34> I forgotten the password of my account
<FC34> and the process to init the password does not work
<FC34> what can i do ?
<FC34> i get the following message :
<FC34> Your page was stale.
<FC34> Apologies, the page you came from was a little old. Perhaps you navigated here from a browser window other than the one you used to login. If so, try using the other browser window. Or, try your action again, starting from our home page.
<FC34> i get this message when i try to reset my launchpad login service password, or when i try a create a new account with the same informations
<FC34> any help ?
<gmb> FC34: Hi, sorry for missing your message; my IRC client disconnected.
<gmb> FC34: Let me look into that for you.
<FC34> what information you need ?
<gmb> FC34: Let me try the process myself, then I'll let you know if I've any questions.
<gmb> FC34: Are you getting this message before or after you've received the email from Launchpad?
<gmb> (s/the email/ the email giving you instructions about how to reset your password)
<FC34> i do not receive a mail
<FC34> i receive this message into the web portal
<gmb> FC34: Okay, so let's walk through this, then.
<gmb> FC34: Open https://login.launchpad.net/ in your browser
<FC34> gmb i'm already on it
<gmb> FC34: For the sake of clarity, is the URL in your browser just "https://login.launchpad.net/"?
<FC34> gmb: then i go to https://login.launchpad.net/+forgot_password
<gmb> Ok
<FC34> then i provide my email et captcha then hit the continue button
<FC34> and then i get the message
<FC34> this this the next page loaded
<FC34> provided by the web server
<gmb> FC34: That's very odd. I'm not seeing that at all. Let me look into that for you. Bear with me...
<FC34> i was not connected since 2008
<FC34> perhaps after a period of inactivity account have special status
<gmb> FC34: I don't _think_ that's the problem. Can you PM your email address to me so that I can look up your account's status?
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mrevell> gmb, Who is the help contact tomorrow? Do you know?
<mrevell> gmb, I'm asking because the wiki says tomorrow is the turn of the new person we havne't yet recruited.
<nigelb> heh
<gmb> mrevell: Er, yes. We've been kind of splitting Wednesdays between us a bit since danilo left.
<mrevell> gmb, Thanks
<Resistance> there's  no easy-nifty way of merging one bazaar branch into another, right?
<Resistance> i'd have to do that manually?
<maxb> Resistance: er, other than 'bzr merge'
<maxb> ?
<Resistance> maxb:  i meant from the launchpad interface
<maxb> Oh, right
<Resistance> yes, i'm aware of the actual bzr commands
<Resistance> but i wondered about from launchpad itself ;P
<maxb> You want the merge queues feature which is partially implemented, but not currently (AFAIK) scheduled for completion
<Resistance> i see
<Resistance> maxb:  then is there an easy way for me to merge lp:myuser/junk/something into lp:team/junk/blah?
<Resistance> without doing the merge locally and then pushing
<maxb> Not currently, no
<chrisccoulson> is there a reason why i can't push to bzr atm?
<chrisccoulson> "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<chrisccoulson> when pushing to branches on LP
<plars> chrisccoulson: not just you, I can't pull branches either, same issue
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, nothing on https://twitter.com/#!/launchpadstatus, and i don't see any announcements of downtime
<flacoste> chrisccoulson: no, that's unexpected
<chrisccoulson> flacoste, ok, thanks. it seems that started in the last half an hour or so
<bac> hi chrisccoulson we're looking into it
<chrisccoulson> bac, cool, thanks
<niemeyer> Hey there
<niemeyer> Is code hosting knowingly down at the moment?
<chrisccoulson> niemeyer, yes
<chrisccoulson> you just missed the conversation ;)
<niemeyer> chrisccoulson: Cool, np
<niemeyer> chrisccoulson: Just wanted to make sure it was known
<eLBati> ciao
<eLBati> is bazaar down?
<eLBati> $ ssh bazaar.launchpad.net
<eLBati> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<chhay> anyone else having issues with switching their branches?
<smoser> $ ssh bazaar.launchpad.net
<smoser> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<smoser> chhay, is that your problem?
<chrisccoulson> perhaps someone should change the title in the channel :)
<tlonim> is launchpad having issues ? I am getting this during bzr branch -- http://sprunge.us/BDLE
<jdobrien> tlonim: looks like the same issue is back
<tlonim> ok.. so a server issue ?
<jdobrien> chrisccoulson: new title "Launchpad go boom boom"
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: Code hosting is intermittently down.  Being investigated.  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<chhay> smoser: yes
<soren> How often are mirrored branches mirrored?
<soren> Oh, every six hours.
<soren> Found it here: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/MirroredBranches
<diwic> Hi, this build seems to have stalled one month ago for no reason: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+recipe/pulseaudio-daily
<diwic> It's stuck in "Pending Build" since one month back
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<bac> chrisccoulson: code-hosting is back.  please let us know if you see problems again.
<chrisccoulson> bac, excellent, thanks
<bac> chhay, smoser: ^^
<smoser> yep. fixed.
<chhay> bac: thx, fixed
<MTecknology> Any ideas why my recipe build has been failing?  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/85207908/buildlog.txt.gz
<YokoZar> MTecknology: I just came to post with similar error
<YokoZar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/890834
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 890834 in Launchpad itself "Recipe builds fail with bzr: ERROR: No module named apt_pkg" [Undecided,New]
<YokoZar> MTecknology: Pretty sure it's due to the upgrade of the builder (recipes now support some more tags), probably forgot to include a package
<MTecknology> oh..
<YokoZar> MTecknology: you could "me too" the bug I linked
<MTecknology> YokoZar: I would but I'm at work and don't remember the password
<sobczyk> can I change the launchpad id?
<mwhudson> sobczyk: so long as you haven't created a ppa, yes
<sobczyk> mwhudson: just deleted it, it was empty
<mwhudson> i'm not sure what happens then :/
<wgrant> sobczyk: Wait up to 10 minutes for the deletion to finish, then you can rename.
<sobczyk> wgrant: thank you
<kamal> hi launchpad folks...  I just got a PPA dput upload failure.   I launchpad feeling unhappy?:
<kamal> Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<kamal>   Uploading fldigi_3.21.26-1~kamal~lucid.dsc: 550 Requested action not taken: internal server error
<wgrant> kamal: That's not ideal. Let me see.
<kamal> wgrant: thanks!
<wgrant> kamal: Is it working now?
<kamal> wgrant: yup, thanks :-)
#launchpad 2011-11-16
<testificate> is any launchpad support on duty atm?
<lifeless> no, but you might get lucky ;) Just ask.
<testificate> some personal information was posted in a launchpad bug report. and I'm trying to see if I can have it edited or pulled
<StevenK> We can hide the comment.
<StevenK> Which bug and comment number?
<lifeless> whats the url to the comment? thats from the top right of the commen - the #123 thing, and you can privmsg me if you like
<lifeless> StevenK: trade you, I handle this, you finish reviewing :P
<StevenK> lifeless: I have
<lifeless> \o/
<StevenK> lifeless: The LPGL comment is the only one I have
<lifeless> yeah, see the thread - trove are not freetext
<lifeless> StevenK: I've fixed that extraneous line up
<lifeless> turns out testificate
<lifeless> turns out testificate's issue is with the initial bug description :(
<StevenK> Drat
<wgrant> Best to make the bug private, then.
<StevenK> Or wave SQL :-P
<wgrant> Fixing the description history is on the radar, but it's not clear how to do it.
<StevenK> For exactly this reason, I bet
<wgrant> Yes.
<lifeless> have made private and recommended filing a bug on apport
<wgrant> Have you unsubscribed everyone?
<wgrant> What's the bug #?
<george_e> All of the builds from my recipe are failing with an unusual error. Here's one of the buildlogs: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/85234067/buildlog.txt.gz
<george_e> The error: "bzr: ERROR: No module named apt_pkg.
<george_e> You may need to install this Python library separately."
<lifeless> wgrant: bug 499821
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #499821 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/499821). The error has been logged
<lifeless> wgrant: just -security and -bugs left, which testificate was ok with
<wgrant> george_e: Fix for that is currently being rolled out
<lifeless> wgrant: neither being inclusive
<wgrant> lifeless: -bugs is roughly $world
<george_e> wgrant: Will I be able to retry the build afterward without worrying about uploading the same version?
<lifeless> wgrant: eh, requires coc + mentoring
<lifeless> but yeah, can delete it too I guess
<wgrant> george_e: Yes
<george_e> Thanks.
<testificate> wgrant: is -bugs not private?
<lifeless> testificate: its the folk that can do bug triage for Ubuntu; joining the team is open to folk that demonstrate trustworthiness, sign the coc, and learn the triage rules.
<lifeless> you can't just-join, and you can be removed if you are a problem
<testificate> well I suppose that's the best that can be done for now then
<george_e> Is it possible to change the Git URL an automatic import pulls from for a branch?
<wgrant> george_e: You can't, but you can ask us to change it.
<wgrant> As long as it's the same repo, just moved.
<george_e> Could you please change ~george-edison55/libwebp/trunk to pull from http://git.chromium.org/webm/libwebp.git
<george_e> It's got the old Git URL there.
<wgrant> Let's see if that works.
<george_e> Thank you!
<george_e> Hopefully that will get the builds rolling again.
<mrevell> Hi!
<mirrakor_> is there a statistic for PPA archives?
<tumbleweed> any ideas why this bug can't be created via the API? http://paste.ubuntu.com/740135/
<wgrant> tumbleweed: Looks like your title has a newline at the end.
<wgrant> Well, that's helpful.
<wgrant> 23:21:16 < wgrant> tumbleweed: Looks like your title has a newline at the end.
<tumbleweed> didn't think of that, thanks
 * tumbleweed tries to figure out where that came from
<CarlFK> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/squid-deb-proxy/oneiric/view/head:/debian/squid-deb-proxy.templates
<CarlFK> I like pink and all, but... um.. not there.
<CarlFK> is that really spozed to look like that? (and does anyone else think it is pretty hard to read?
<Pegasus_RPG> Hello. I'm trying to add an ssh public key that I generated from an S/MIME certificate using a procedure I found on the Web. But Launchpad complains that the key is invalid. If I add extra words to the end, it takes it fine but incorporates the first extra word into the key instead of putting it as a coment
<Pegasus_RPG> Am I doing something wrong?
<SpamapS> was this a temporary error for daily builds? bzr: ERROR: No module named apt_pkg
<SpamapS> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/85239636/buildlog.txt.gz
<SpamapS> I had a bunch fail this morning
<lamont> SpamapS: there was a rollout today APAC-time... could you do a test build and tell me if it still fails?
<SpamapS> lamont: ack, running now
<SpamapS> lamont: https://code.launchpad.net/~juju/+archive/pkgs/+recipebuild/119811 , expected in 4 hours.. ;)
<lamont> there. that's a bit better
<dobey> SpamapS: yes, i saw a couple of those last night, and a rebuild worked fine
<lamont> SpamapS: looks like a winner?
<SpamapS> lamont: yes, sorry, had a phone call, thanks for the q jump. :)
<thomi|work> Hi - is there any way to force a recipe to be built for a new distro series? I've just enabled packages for natty on an existing recipe, and I want to trigger a build without touching the bazaar branch. Any ideas?
<jelmer> thomi|work: you can request a build on the web page
<thomi|work> jelmer: It's currently set to build daily. if I set it to build on request the "request build" button doesn't appear.
<thomi|work> oh nuts - sorry, it hides down the bottom of the page. My bad.
<thomi|work> Thanskl
<moo-> how can i find the list of bugs that affect most people?
<jelmer> moo-: go the the bugs page, then select "Order by number of users affected"
<moo-> oh
<moo-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<moo-> i dont find that
<jelmer> moo-: there is a select box with "by importance"
<jelmer> change that to "by number of users affected"
<jelmer> not sure if it works on the Ubuntu project though, it's got a lot of bugs
<moo-> ah there
<moo-> thanks!
<moo-> nspluginwrapper is #1, you can fix this easily by putting flash 64-bit in repository so ppl can use that instead of nspluginwrapper
<jelmer> moo-: it's probably better to comment on the bug itself, this channel is about Launchpad, not Ubuntu
<moo-> ok
<jelmer> (but please do read the other comments, I'm sure that if there was a simple solution it would've already been fixed)
<moo-> there is a simple solution, put the 64-bit flash version in the repository
<poolie> SpamapS, lamont, dobey, yes, it was a bug
<poolie> it's now fixed and deployed thanks to haw and lamont
<rillian> hi. I'm trying to set up a launchpad mirror of https://git.xiph.org/opus.git
<rillian> but the imports seem to fail without actually pulling anything
<mwhudson> rillian: got a link to an import?
<rillian> https://code.launchpad.net/~xiph/opus/master
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> is there a git:// protocol mirror?
<rillian> yes, just s/https/git/
<mwhudson> have you tried importing that?
<mwhudson> that said
<mwhudson> bzr branch https://git.xiph.org/opus.git/ works just fine here
<rillian> no. I did try http in case it was the authentication
<mwhudson> ah, anyway:
<mwhudson> bzr: ERROR: The repository you are fetching from contains submodules. To continue, upgrade your Bazaar repository to a format that supports nested trees, such as 'development-subtree'.
<mwhudson> hi jelmer :-)
<rillian> mwhudson, well, that's more than I got
<rillian> I didn't think the repo had submodules though
<mwhudson> rillian: i changed the import to git and got http://launchpadlibrarian.net/85300633/xiph-opus-master.log
<mwhudson> rillian: which reflects what happened to me locally
<rillian> ok, so two problems
<rillian> 'git submodule status' prints nothing
<Resistance> is the bzr-builder ppa restricted to the recipe team?
<Resistance> or is there another way i can add that into my system?
 * Resistance wants to local-test a recipe first
<rillian> mwhudson, apparently there are submodules somewhere in the history
<rillian> does that mean we can't mirror now, o is the 'upgrade your Bazaar repository' message something you can act on?
<tumbleweed> Resistance: it tells you how to install it, in the project description: https://launchpad.net/bzr-builder
<Resistance> tumbleweed:  then the page on the wiki needs updating - because that page links to a 403'd page
<Resistance> tumbleweed:  Getting bzr-builder... You can install the bzr-builder plugin from this PPA:  https://launchpad.net/~dailydebs-team/+archive/bzr-builder
<Resistance> that 403s
<Resistance> or at least, says "Forbidden"
<Resistance> (from https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted#Getting_bzr-builder )
<poolie> Resistance, the source is all out there
<poolie> can i ask why you want to run it?
<poolie> oh i see
<poolie> you already said, to locally test it
<Resistance> mhm
<Resistance> *before* troubling the builders :P
 * tumbleweed finds local testing vital when working on daily builds
<poolie> i think the link is wrong
<Resistance> and also the advice on the page tumbleweed linked me is wrong
<Resistance> the code there that says to install/run it..
<Resistance> this happens:
<poolie> yes that link
<Resistance> [kahless /home/teward/testing]% bzr branch lp:bzr-builder ~/.bazaar/plugins/builder
<Resistance> bzr: ERROR: Parent of "/home/teward/.bazaar/plugins/builder" does not exist.
<poolie> oh well that's easy
<poolie> mkdir -p ~/.bazaar/plugins
<poolie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/891373
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 891373 in Launchpad itself "help page is wrong about locally testing recipes" [Critical,Triaged]
<poolie> will try to look into it later
<Resistance> does the debian/changelog version name just have to be whatever the base version is minus the ~{revno} stuff for the recipe?
 * Resistance is getting a crash if he includes {revno} in the changelog
<tumbleweed> don't worry about the changelog, the recipe build adds a new entry, with the version number based on your recipe
<Resistance> ah good
<Resistance> wth is this upstream source thing... its a bloody test recipe!
<Resistance> there is no upstream source :/
<jelmer> Resistance: your package probably disagrees (does it have the source format set to "3.0 (quilt)" or a version string that suggests a non-native package?)
<jelmer> Resistance: alternatively, you can specify --allow-fallback-to-native
<Resistance> jelmer:  yeah it builds when i use --allow-fallback-to-native
<Resistance> but this'll need to work in PPAs, no?
<Resistance> can i even specify such a build string?
 * Resistance assumes not
<jelmer> Resistance: launchpad has --allow-fallback-to-native enabled by default
<Resistance> yeah it has the source format set to 3.0 (quilt)
 * Resistance slaps his templates
<jelmer> Resistance: "3.0 (quilt)" does suggest it's a non-native package, with an upstream source
<Resistance> i'll have to fix those :P
<Resistance> jelmer:  what should i change that to, if anything, to remove that?
<jelmer> Resistance: "3.0 (native)"
<Resistance> ok
<Resistance> jelmer:  where would the output be located?  http://pastebin.com/bkjS0gqq  <-- last thing there is a lintian E: line, followed by a W: line.
<Resistance> :/
<Resistance> other than that, there's no errors
<jelmer> Resistance: I think the second argument is the target dir
<Resistance> also the lintian line might not show up anymore (to allow my system to stop yelling at me, i added teward@kahless to my active PGP key)
<Resistance> jelmer:  well it built the source package correctly...
<Resistance> jelmer:  theoretically, i'd have to pbuilder the source to determine whether it'll not explode, right?
#launchpad 2011-11-17
<Resistance> does anything special have to be in debian/changelog for the distributions a recipe builds for?
<wgrant> Resistance: No, recipes override that.
<Resistance> wgrant:  so if i specify "natty" in debian/changelog...
<Resistance> and i have the recipe set for natty, oneiric, precise
<Resistance> it'll build for all three, and override?
<wgrant> Yes
<wgrant> It creates a new changelog entry
<wgrant> Overriding the version and series.
<Resistance> so for what its worth, i could have had foobarbaz in the changelog, and it'd have overridden?
<Resistance> :P
<wgrant> Yup
<Resistance> oh cool...
<Resistance> *updates his debian/ templates destined for recipe builds*
<Resistance> do recipe builds and what not get a lower build / ppa-build priority?
<Resistance> the same source package uploaded by hand myself gets a sooner build time than the recipe build on lp
<dobey> Resistance: recipe builds occur on a different set of servers from PPA builds, afaik; so it may take longer for some of those servers to catch up with build requests (they generate source packages, that then get uploaded to the PPAs, which then get prioritized on the PPA build farm)
<Resistance> dobey:  out of pure curiosity, is there a way to up the priority of a recipe build?
<wgrant> dobey, Resistance: It's the same build farm, but recipes build only on the i386 builders.
<Resistance> wgrant:  the same last question still stands.
<Resistance> is there a way to increase the priority of a build?
 * Resistance knows with PPA builds, increasing the priority helps a bit.
<wgrant> We only do that in exceptional cases.
<Resistance> by increase, i meant negligibly increase, so that instead of 6 hours to build/upload it decreases to 3 or smth
<wgrant> Everyone thinks that their builds are important and need to be at the top of the queue :)
 * Resistance does not want to stay awake for about 20 hours to see whether the recipe will succeed or not
<Resistance> oh crap, low battery...
 * Resistance shall return after changing location to find power
<wgrant> It would normally be immediate, but we're low on builders at the moment.
<YokoZar> wgrant: you should learn from realtime strategy games
<YokoZar> wgrant: you can never have enough builders
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> Indeed
<micahg> YokoZar: we have quite a few times when there are idle builders, if all the builders are present :)
<wgrant> Indeed, we need to take another base.
<dpb_> mup: hi
<evander> err the launchpad search is not working at the moment.
<wgrant> What a useful problem report.
<StevenK> Sure, we'll get right on that.
<StevenK> Or something.
<wgrant> (it works fine, fwiw)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> wgrant: Should have http://imgur.com/jacoj handy :)
<wgrant> Heh
<stewart> hi! i've renamed a milestone (B to A) and now I cannot create a new milestone with name B (nor rename A back to B)
<stewart> known issue?
<wgrant> stewart: What were names A and B?
<stewart> "5.5.17-23.0" and "5.5.17-22.1"
<stewart> (B and A respectively)
<wgrant> Are you using the AJAX popup, or the plain HTML form?
<wgrant> What's the error when you try to create or rename?
<stewart> the AJAX popup
<stewart> "The following errors were encountered:
<stewart> Bad Requestname: The name 5.5.17-23.0 is already used by a milestone in Percona Server."
<stewart> and i reloaded the page and it seems to exist now....
<stewart> strange
<wgrant> Ah. Perhaps it created the first time, but you were looking at a cached version of the timeline graph?
<wgrant> (there may be issues with its invalidation)
<stewart> possibly
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad offline 10.30-10.45UTC | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<pan1nx> did I just hit the launchpad offline  time...
<wgrant> pan1nx: Yes, we're in the middle of a scheduled DB upgrade.
<wgrant> Should be back in 5-10 minutes.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<soren> Is there anything (other than this IRC broadcast ping) I can do to get some movement on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/177443 ?
<mrevell> gnuoy, Can you help soren?
<wgrant> mrevell: gnuoy's not here today, I believe. mthaddon: ^^?
<mrevell> Ah, cheers wgrant
<mthaddon> wgrant: if you can provide the SQL :)
<wgrant> Curses.
 * wgrant writes it.
<wgrant> mthaddon: It's on RequestLogging/LP/SQL, but I don't think there's anybody around to approve it yet.
<wgrant> soren: I'll seek approval of the SQL when I can track down a team lead tomorrow.
<soren> wgrant: Lovely,thanks. Would you mind following up on the question to that effect?
<wgrant> soren: I set the whiteboard and assigned it to myself a few minutes back.
<soren> wgrant: Oh. I didn't notice the whiteboard thing. I didn't even realise answers had whiteboard. Go figure. Thanks!
<geser> should it be time to make this change possible through LP API? it's at least the 3rd time such change was needed and it always included SQL (with all its process)
<mvo> hello! could someone help me with figuring out why https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/precise/+translations has not exported anything to lp:~mvo/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-precise yet?
<pindonga> hi there, I have a question about using launchpad for translations, is this the right place for that?
<jelmer> pindonga: hi
<jelmer> pidyes
<jelmer> pindonga: yes
<pindonga> hey jelmer , I was wondering if it's possible to split translations into different files, so that they can follow different review cycles
<pindonga> for example, one file for community approved translations and one for private team approved translations
<pindonga> some strings are sensitive and want to be under more thorough control
<jelmer> pindonga: I don't think that is possible at the moment, but I'm not all that familiar with Launchpad translations
<jelmer> perhaps there some other Launchpad dev around?
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gary_poster | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<SpamapS> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/85322365/buildlog.txt.gz  ... it seems like ca-certificates-java randomly causes package builds to fail quite often...
<SpamapS> Is it just a function of which buildd I ended up on?
<jelmer> SpamapS: possibly. recipe builds also have a memory limit of 1Gb
<SpamapS> So possibly the java bits in the postinst need to have some memory limiting?
<jelmer> that would fix it
<jelmer> there is also a bug open in Launchpad about the memory restrictions
<jelmer> SpamapS: bug 693524 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 693524 in Launchpad Auto Build System "Daily builds of Java packages fail: "Could not reserve enough space for object heap"" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693524
<SpamapS> jelmer: probably
<SpamapS> If only Critical meant "somebody is staying up all night weekends and evenings to fix it" ;)
<jelmer> SpamapS: there is a trivial fix. I just seem to have trouble convincing one of the other developers that recipe builds don't need stricter memory restrictions than regular builds.
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa/+build/2933792  why is this only building for i386?
<micahg> CarlFK: if it's Architecture: all, it's only build on i386 and used everywhere
<CarlFK> micahg: cool.  i think it is just config files, so makes sense
<CarlFK> how is multi release coming?
#launchpad 2011-11-18
<poolie> hooray for https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/678090
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 678090 in Launchpad itself "Affected people from duplicates aren't included in the master bug's affected count" [Low,Fix released]
<CarlFK> dpkg-buildpackage -uc -b, sent .deb to test box, installed, fine.
<CarlFK> debuild -S -sa ... dput CarlFK-ppa *.changes, built, added PPA, apt-get install... start: Job failed to start
<CarlFK> how do I debug this?
<wgrant> Have you built in a clean environment (pbuilder, sbuild) locally?
<CarlFK> no
<wgrant> Try that.
<CarlFK> that's work :)
<CarlFK> grunmble
<CarlFK> apt-get install pbuilder ...  have a url I can follow ?
<wgrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> ok, so I get the same error.  where do I find the upstart scripts?  so that I can run the binary with -v ?
<CarlFK> the binary is squid - what I am hacking is just some config files
<wgrant> /etc/init
<CarlFK> thanks.. getting spew now...
<CarlFK> exec $SQUID -N -f /etc/squid-deb-proxy/squid-deb-proxy.conf
<CarlFK> what's exec?
<wgrant> A shell builtin.
<CarlFK> ah.
<philip_stoev> good morning, launchpad is down right now, and there is no announced maintenance
<wgrant> philip_stoev: There's a daily 5-minute downtime window (not used every day): http://blog.launchpad.net/notifications/fast-down-time
<wgrant> It's back now
<philip_stoev> wgrant: thanks! maybe it has to be noted on the "Uh oh!Something has gone wrong. We're sorry!" page.
<wgrant> Probably, yeah.
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> I want to model the internal logical structure (i.e. separate table between Stores and Products), as well as the connection between different systems, and the partitioning of these systems, all beginning from an actor. Is BPMN correct for this? - A sample (am I doing it right?): http://i39.tinypic.com/16iut1d.png
<mrevell> Hi!
<danhg> Morning
<AlecTaylor> gu
<AlecTaylor> hi
<l3on> Hi all.. I'm not sure about this, but I got a problem during upload a patch via mail. In this case the last line of file is trunked and patch compromised.
<l3on> This's happened in bug 889463
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 889463 in ecl (Ubuntu) "Please merge ecl 11.1.1-4 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889463
<l3on> Is it a common problem?
<l3on> Is it a my problem? :)
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> I am trying to model a collection of systems, their various interconnections, as well as their internal logical structures, as a message is passed through them, initiated by an actor. Is BPMN the right notation, and am I using it right? - http://i.stack.imgur.com/r9741.png
<wgrant> AlecTaylor: I think you might be in the wrong place. This is the support channel for launchpad.net, a software development website.
 * AlecTaylor is developing sofware, and thought this would be the right place to discuss
<lifeless> AlecTaylor: its certainly a place :)
<lifeless> AlecTaylor: I'm a fan of prose myself, with interaction timelines for exposition when needed.
<AlecTaylor> mm, but the thing about prose is it's difficult to say, oh and this will expand out into a whole different system
<lifeless> AlecTaylor: its easy!. 'And this will epxand out into a whole different system.'
<AlecTaylor> mm
<AlecTaylor> But if I just wanted to move things around
<AlecTaylor> It seems diagram is what I want
<apw> is it true that if fonts.googleapis.com is non-responsive that i cannot look at any launchpad page ?
<mardy> hi, I'm trying to push my initial repository to launchpad, but it fails:
<mardy> bzr push  lp:opensesame-keyring-extension
<mardy> bzr: ERROR: At lp:opensesame-keyring-extension you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again.
<mardy> what does that mean?
<maxb>  A .bzr directory (a bzrdir) is a general container which can contain data for a branch, repository, or checkout.
<maxb> The error's saying the general container is present, but contains none of the above
<senyahel> Hello
<senyahel> can anyone help me
<senyahel> I have kbuntu and it will not allow me to sign into a wireless network
<senyahel> is anyone there
<senyahel> I'm very new to linux and I need some  help
<senyahel> can anyone tell me how I can get some help
<senyahel> I can't access the wireless network in kbuntu
<benji> senyahel: this channel is about launchpad.net, for help with kubuntu try the #kubuntu channel (or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList for a list of channels)
<senyahel> thank you
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody help me find the bug responsible for http://launchpadlibrarian.net/85402171/dholbach-xwax-trunk.log? :)
<dholbach> for some reason I can't find it
<dholbach> nevermind, found it: bug 854647
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 854647 in Launchpad itself "[http] double slash in request causes 404 for valid repositories" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854647
<dholbach> jelmer, ^ as it is still broken, is it fair to assume that the dulwich bug might need to be reopened?
<dholbach> or has a newer dulwich not yet been massaged into LP?
<kamal> hi launchpadders.   I uploaded packages to a new PPA 23 minutes ago, but the packages haven't appeared in the PPA, and I haven't received the usual "accepted" email.   Advice?    https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/fldigi-debug-test/+packages
<popey> kamal: there's a 3 hour+ queue for i386 ppa builders right now
<jelmer> dholbach: hi
<popey> https://launchpad.net/builders
<dholbach> hey jelmer - how's life?
<jelmer> dholbach: it seems to be a launchpad-specific issue. It does have a recent dulwich as far as I know, but it doesn't work there, while it works for me locally with bzr-git.
<kamal> popey: but I mean that my source packages haven't even appeared in the PPA -- that always occurs within 5 minutes of uploading.
<popey> kamal: oh, sorry.
<senyahel> irc://irc.freenode.net/kubuntu
<jelmer> dholbach: I'm well, thanks. How are you ?
<dholbach> jelmer, good good - looking forward to the WE :)
<kamal> popey: and I've always gotten the accepted/rejected email notification within 5 minutes also.   I'm stumped.
<jelmer> dholbach: I'll see if I can spot a difference in the way Launchpad uses the probers
<popey> kamal: sorry, dunno
<dholbach> jelmer, you're a hero
<kamal> popey: thanks anyway!
<senyahel> benji, can you tell me how to switch to diff IRC channels
<dholbach> jelmer, I just spotted interesting changes in trunk and would love to test it in a daily-built package :-D
<Guest10379> senyahel: it depends on the IRC client you're using, but it's normally something like /join #CHANNELNAME
<senyahel> ok thank you
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bac | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<superm1> hey yall.  i was wondering if I could get a PPA with arm support enabled for ~mythbuntu or ~superm1 to verify this bug is fixed or not: http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/9627
<kamal> bac: help please!  I'm having a problem with a launchpad PPA upload.   As I remarked a few hours ago:
<kamal> I uploaded packages to a new PPA 23 minutes ago, but the packages haven't appeared in the PPA, and I haven't received the usual "accepted" email.   Advice?    https://launchpad.net/~kamalmostafa/+archive/fldigi-debug-test/+packages
<kamal> So I just tried re-uploading the packages a little while ago, but still no response at all from launchpad!
<kamal> bac: nevermind -- turns out launchpad *did* send me a reject email (my own bogus package)...  but my email client is broken so I didn't receive it.
<rubin110> Hi, I created an account a few weeks ago to file some bugs. After creating the account and attempting to login, Launchpad bounced back and said I fed it a bad password.
<rubin110> I poked the login service to start an email password reset, I never got the email, and yes I checked my spam folder.
<rubin110> After a few days I emailed feedback@launchpad.net with my problem, explained it could possibly be related to the fact that I've fed a couple of random sybbols into my password.
<rubin110> The first response was to check my spam folder.
<rubin110> The second response which I just got, is that this issue should be sent to their "experts" and to do that I should file a ticket at...
<rubin110> https://answers.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+addquestion
<rubin110> Which is something I would totally love to do, except I can't login, which brings me back to square oen.
<rubin110> one
<CarlFK> heh
<CarlFK> im just a user, not admin or anything.. but what's your user name?
<CarlFK> basiclly want to see  https://launchpad.net/~carlfk
<bil21al> helo every body my unity karma is not shown can any body tell me why bec the people who are less contribute than me their karma is shown but not mine
<dupondje> Hi, could somebody check bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/papyon/+bug/887349
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 887349 in papyon (Ubuntu Lucid) "Can't login in Windows live acount using empathy" [High,Triaged]
<dupondje> It doesn't show all the comments when loading. On a refresh it shows the 'view all comments' message, bug it dissapears here :s
<dupondje> but*
<bil21al> dupondje: its fine here i open here its normal open
<dupondje> Do you see the 'view all comments' message at the bottom ?
<bil21al> no i cant there are all 104 comments
<bil21al> in front of me
<dupondje> there are more
<bil21al> u can report the bug in launchpad itself as  i knw but not much know  and can u solve my matter that i written above than ur first question
<bil21al> yofel
<dupondje> no idea :)
<yofel> ?
<bil21al> yofel can you tell me why my karma is not shown while other people shown who have less contribution than me
<bil21al> ?
<yofel> nope, I know the karma calculation was broken for a while, but it's fixed for me
 * yofel is no launchpad dev
<bil21al> hmmm i have talked u in bugs channel so i masged u here may be u answer me
<bil21al> so thanks
<bil21al> bye the way
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2011-11-19
<bil21al> can any body help me !?
<bil21al> i have a problem with karma of unity
<bil21al> ?
<Daviey> Hi!  Since Friday morning, one of our pre-canned URL's for a bug set has been consistently OOP'sing.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/KnowledgeBase#Bug_Triager  (Step #1) .. This will be blocking. :(
<ephan> hey
<ephan> Are my SSH Keys supposed to show up on google.com?
<nigelb> Public keys?
<ephan> https://launchpad.net/~davidgomes/+sshkeys All I know is that is showing up on Gogole
<ephan> I don't know much about SSH Keys
<ephan> But it has my email, and I don't like it to be on Google.
<nigelb> Then remove the email bit and reupload, but the publi key being on google doesn't really matter anyway.
<ephan> It doesn't? Ah good then
<nigelb> Public key, as the name suggests is meant to be public. It can only encrypt.
<nigelb> To decrypt, you need a private key.
<ephan> Thanks. I didn't know I could remove the email bit
#launchpad 2011-11-20
<hyperair> hi. could someone remove https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geany/+bug/86895/comments/5?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 86895 in geany (Ubuntu) "Geany crashed while closing a terminal window" [Undecided,Invalid]
<hyperair> it looks like spma.
<hyperair> spam*
<hyperair> well more like the user's email was compromised. he's changed his password and cleared his contact list now, though
<wgrant> hyperair: Removed
<wgrant> Thanks.
<hyperair> thanks :-)
<cdbs> Hello everyone, I'm sorry for asking this on a Sunday, but I'm having trouble with a troll who made into ~papercutters which is owner of ~papercuts-ninja and now he has made himself admin in the latter team and is adding non-related teams to the group
<cdbs> the troll is ~taowa4
<cdbs> I politely asked him to remove his ~badge-collectors team from ~papercuts-ninja but he didn't
<cdbs> and when I removed it by force, he re-added it with a swear e-mail reply to me.
<cdbs> I know LOSAs may not be around, but do I have any chance of this happening now?
 * cdbs will try again tomorrow
<cdbs> (if that's the case)
<maxb> Hm, the very existence of a ~badge-collectors team seems borderline abusive of Launchpad
<MrChrisDruif> ~badge-collectors team? WTH?
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> is there a possibility to create such a import but with latest instead of HEAD: https://code.launchpad.net/~maliit-team/maliit/maliit-framework
<thopiekar> I mean the git branch I want to import is not HEAD, it is "stable"
<lifeless> cdbs: please open a ticket on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad - that will get assigned to losa and losa can act on it
#launchpad 2012-11-12
<stewart> hi! question: is there any best practice in creating a launchpad account to be used by a CI system? Namely for said CI system to implement "only push to trunk if tests pass" - i.e. it needs to be able to push to a branch, so will need lp account.
<wgrant> stewart: Nothing really special. We have a few of our own, eg. ~lpqabot and ~launchpad-pqm.
<wgrant> They each have a special sysadmin-managed email address, which can be slightly awkward, but it generally works pretty well
<stewart> wgrant, thanks, that's pretty much what I was planning to do.
<albertarnoldgore> Hello there. I am working on packaging RethinkDB and need some help with changelogs and targetting.
<albertarnoldgore> We have a single source package that ought to work for all four distributions that we target.
<albertarnoldgore> We currently use ~distribution suffixes but note that some products (like Inkscape) manage to use the same version number for multiple distributions. We would like to do this.
<wgrant> albertarnoldgore: You can retain the same version number by copying the source and binaries from one distroseries to another.
<albertarnoldgore> I know about copying binaries, but we cannot quite do that due to some incompatibilities. How would we copy source?
<wgrant> You'll need to check that it'll work for RethinkDB, though. Often due to library soname changes you need to rebuild
<wgrant> Which means you need to change the version
<wgrant> You can't have two binaries with the same name and version in the one PPA
<wgrant> So it won't let you copy just the source
<albertarnoldgore> So we need to generate a common binary in order to do this and then to copy?
<wgrant> Or just upload multiple different versions to avoid the incompatibility entirely
<albertarnoldgore> That is what we are doing, but we noticed that nobody else seemed to be uploading ~precise…~raring things.
<albertarnoldgore> I suppose that that is the best way to do it until we get static linking working.
<wgrant> Lots of projects upload things with version suffixes
<wgrant> Why would you want to get static linking working?
<wgrant> It's very strongly discouraged to statically link in a package
<albertarnoldgore> So we are probably doing this as well as we could? (Building dynamically and uploading four different source packages.)
<wgrant> That's the normal way to do things if soname or similar incompatibilities prevent you from copying binaries, yeah
<albertarnoldgore> Okay. Thank you for your help in this matter.
<albertarnoldgore> We have another question. Because of all the source packages that we upload, we are using our Launchpad space very quickly. In order to keep free space, we need either to get more space or to archive the older packages. What would be best? Is there an easy way to archive the contents of a p.p.a.?
<wgrant> albertarnoldgore: Space is usually automatically recovered 24 hours after you upload the new version, but that's disabled at the moment due to a bug (see /topic)
<wgrant> I hope to switch it back on tomorrow, but if you need more space now I can increase your quota
<albertarnoldgore> Oh no. It is fine for now. We were just worried about the future.
<albertarnoldgore> Is there an easy way to archive the stuff, though?
<wgrant> Archive in what sense? When you upload a new version Launchpad will automatically remove the old version from ppa.launchpad.net. A week after that we delete the files from our internal storage.
<albertarnoldgore> Oh. Okay. We will plan accordingly.
<albertarnoldgore> Thanks once again for your help.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known Issues: PPAs currently running out of space: Bug 1071562. Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dz0ny> hi
<dz0ny> i'am trying to upload https://github.com/dz0ny/lightdm-login-chromeos/tree/dev to personal ppa https://launchpad.net/~janez-troha/+archive/lightdm-login-chromiumos
<dz0ny> dput reports (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1353182/) that everything is ok, but package hasn't appeared yet
<TheLordOfTime> is anyone able to view package details at pages like this?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5
<TheLordOfTime> it keeps saying "Unable to load"
<TheLordOfTime> dz0ny, how long ago did you upload it.
<TheLordOfTime> there is sometimes a wait time while the system sifts through uploads and processes the uploads.
<dz0ny> about two hours ago. 13pm local time
<TheLordOfTime> ah.
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: that page loads rather fast for me
<TheLordOfTime> czajkowski, click for a package
<TheLordOfTime> on its dropdown
<dz0ny> also no mail received(yes checked spam folder)
<TheLordOfTime> is it showing package information for it
<TheLordOfTime> for any package.
<TheLordOfTime> (the page itself isnt timing out, the displaying of package data in the dropdowns isn't working)
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: yes all working
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/5.4.6-1ubuntu2
<czajkowski> like that?
<dz0ny> TheLordOfTime: your problem > same for me http://screencloud.net/v/kTod
<TheLordOfTime> no.
<TheLordOfTime> czajkowski, it may be better if i screenshot
<TheLordOfTime> give me a few minutes to figure out how windows does that
<TheLordOfTime> (ubuntu system's out for HW replacement)
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> no I seee
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: it's ok
<czajkowski> let me go and see
<czajkowski> hmm we're down some folks due to USA holiday and rest of maintenace on Aussie times
<czajkowski> jcsackett: ping
<TheLordOfTime> czajkowski, http://imagebin.org/235558
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: yup as I said, I'll look into it
<czajkowski> once I find someone
<TheLordOfTime> missed that :P
<jcsackett> czajkowski: pong.
<geser> TheLordOfTime: are you logged in?
<geser> forget it, I get the same error, both logged in and logged out
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: seems to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1076963
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1076963 in Launchpad itself "SPPH.getPublishedBinaries timing out" [Critical,Triaged]
<yolanda> hi, i'm havign a problem with duplicate identities in launchpad, can i get some help?
<czajkowski> yolanda: can you file a question please. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<yolanda> ok
<yolanda> ok, i sent it
<ahasenack> hi guys, just fyi, getting a timeout when viewing launchpad.net/landscape (OOPS-bf08913232f25d63a4e041c3ff2e9ca2)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-bf08913232f25d63a4e041c3ff2e9ca2
<ahasenack> repeatedly, btw
<ahasenack> could it be related to private blueprints?
<czajkowski> ahasenack: I'll file a bug thanks
<rick_h> howdy
<czajkowski> rick_h: https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-bf08913232f25d63a4e041c3ff2e9ca2  any of yer work might have this afffect
<rick_h> what excitement did I miss?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-bf08913232f25d63a4e041c3ff2e9ca2
<rick_h> czajkowski: looking
<czajkowski> it's happening when ahasenack is going to launchpad.net/landscape
<ahasenack> czajkowski: rick_h: beret also just created a private blueprint, might be related
<czajkowski> ah
<czajkowski> he's poking me elsewhere
<rick_h> ahasenack: yea, there's a query on blueprints that's taking a while and causing a timeout
<czajkowski> 2 people tag teaming me
<czajkowski> I swear I do reply to pings :)
<ahasenack> :)
<ahasenack> rick_h: 5s I see
<rick_h> so abentley has some work working on landing that should help with this as teh oops query is about the same. https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/launchpad/optimize-spec-query
<rick_h> ahasenack: that shold hopefully be deployed to live (assuming all tests are ok) in the next 24hrs Which doesn't help you a ton now, but that's what's going on.
<ahasenack> rick_h: cool, that helps, np
<rick_h> I guess the only 'suggestion' I've got for the next 24hrs is to hold off on the private BP until that lands
<rick_h> sorry :(
<czajkowski> rick_h: is there a known bug open about this
<czajkowski> or just we know the code is landing
<rick_h> czajkowski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1075365 is the bug currently linked
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1075365 in Launchpad itself "Timeout when trying to visit previous sprint pages" [Critical,In progress]
<czajkowski> rick_h: thanks
<rick_h> czajkowski: and #1075569 and #1056881 are thought to be related
<czajkowski> gotcha
<czajkowski> rick_h: thanks
<rick_h> czajkowski: so if you want to file another one we can put it in the group to amke sure we dbl check it after the code lands
<czajkowski> rick_h: it's a tad quiet today without all the Americans on
<czajkowski> nods will do
<rick_h> czajkowski: heh, all of orange is here so got your back
<czajkowski> yay :D
<czajkowski> flying solo when lp breaks is not pleasent
<czajkowski> rick_h: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1077980 to keep an eye on thanks
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1077980 in Launchpad itself "viewing project page leads to timeout when private blueprints exists" [Critical,Triaged]
<rick_h> czajkowski: thanks, abentley heads up I added that to the board and marked blocked like the others ^^
<yofel__> any ETA so far on when the janitor gets enabled again now that bug 1071562 is supposedly fixed? Just curious
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1071562 in Launchpad itself "UEFI signing failures cause binaries to be republished continuously" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071562
<czajkowski> yofel__: tomorrow I beleive at some stage.
<yofel__> k, thanks
<evillyEvil> Hello, all, is it possible to do soemthing like revert all files except <something given file(s)> ... ?
<TheLordOfTime> czajkowski, any idea on when there's a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1076963?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1076963 in Launchpad itself "SPPH.getPublishedBinaries timing out" [Critical,Triaged]
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: no we dont have atime on it
<czajkowski> but it should happen this week
<czajkowski> and as soon as I know I'll tweet it and add it to launchpadstatus
<TheLordOfTime> awesome.  because it makes getting the .dsc's that much harder :p
<TheLordOfTime> dgetting *
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known Issues: PPAs currently running out of space: Bug 1071562. Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: we know and there is a person working on it
 * TheLordOfTime returns to lurk mode
<JamesJRH> Hello, when will Launchpad support Git, Hg, and Darcs, in addition to Bzr?
<czajkowski> JamesJRH: there is no plans to do so in the near future.
<JamesJRH> Is there a reason why especially Git hasn't been added after so many years, while things like Trac have all of those?
<mgz> launchpad and trac aren't really equivalent
<TheLordOfTime> because Trac is not launchpad, and neithier are anywhere near the other...
<JamesJRH> czajkowski: Can I encourage this? Or are people actively against Git support?
<czajkowski> JamesJRH: there arent any plans like I said, bugs have been foled in the past
<czajkowski> but at [prsent the develoeprs are working on other areas
<TheLordOfTime> s/foled/filed/
<TheLordOfTime> s/[prsent/present/
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: please stop :/
<czajkowski> I'l correct things myself
 * yofel wouldn't mind missing git support if at least bzr-git would support submodules :'(
<JamesJRH> czajkowski: Can you link to the bugs?
<czajkowski> JamesJRH: off hand no I'd have to search let me try
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1032731
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1032731 in Launchpad itself "Support for Launchpad-hosted Git repositories" [Low,Triaged]
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/651844
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 651844 in Launchpad itself "Support for exposing Launchpad hosted bzr branches as git repositories" [Low,Triaged]
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> they are th same
<czajkowski> similar
<TheLordOfTime> close enough to be dupes, no?
<czajkowski> just reading now TheLordOfTime
<czajkowski> weve also shut down mercurial import
<JamesJRH> czajkowski: Err thanks... Forgot about that. Hmmm. They are not duplicates. But I kinda hoped #1032731
<czajkowski> JamesJRH: like I said, no plans in the near future we have team working on critcal bugs right now.
<czajkowski> that bug is a lot lower than that
<JamesJRH> But I kinda hoped #1032731 would be a duplicate of a bug that had made more progress. But I couldn't find anything at all when I reported it.
<JamesJRH> So it's a matter of 'there's not enough interest', rather than 'people are against it', right?
<JamesJRH> It's nothing to do with wanting to promote Bzr, right?
<rick_h> JamesJRH: so the current focus of LP is to reduce maintenance and adding VCS independance would be a MASSIVE undertaking. So it's just not in the cards currently.
<czajkowski> JamesJRH: it's a case of people viewed it and put it ina  work order preference of what needed to be done, other things were more critical or higher than that and that takes preference
<JamesJRH> Ok, about Trac. It's written in Python. Launchpad is written in Python. How much of the Git/Hg/Darcs code can be used?
<rick_h> JamesJRH: not much. Launchpad has a LOT more code and works very differently. The build side, the way merge proposals and reviews are done are all very hard coded to the bzr way.
<rick_h> replacing that would be a lot of work and using code from trac just wouldn't solve much of it.
<czajkowski> JamesJRH: is there a specific reason you want this stuff ?
<JamesJRH> czajkowski: I think a project should be hosted in the same way that it is. Wouldn't there be lots of conversion 'round-trip' errors if each commit is converted back and to between Bzr and Git/Hg/Darcs.
<czajkowski> JamesJRH: like myself and rick_h have alrady explain the bug was created it's triaged and there team are currently working on criticals at present
<czajkowski> we want to reduce maintnece issues not increase them
<czajkowski> *maintenance
<JamesJRH> rick_h: Well couldn't Git/Hg/Darcs support start with basic hosting, then Git merge requests, Hg merge request, etc. be filed as separate issues.
<JamesJRH> czajkowski: How does constant conversion help maintainance?
<JamesJRH> I like Launchpad for it's issue tracking. But I have to use other sites to host the Git repo.
<rick_h> JamesJRH: once started you'd have to push through and it's not the current goal of LP to add the extra support.
<czajkowski> http://blog.launchpad.net/notifications/mercurial-imports-will-end-on-october-5th  was the reason mercurial was closed
<rick_h> JamesJRH: and you can definitely do that by not enabling the code hosting or setting it to a git repo
<czajkowski> JamesJRH: and other groups use that method fine also.
<JamesJRH> czajkowski: Thanks.
<czajkowski> hmm I'm well past EOD by an hour s I'm off folks
<rick_h> have fun czajkowski
<JamesJRH> See you.
<JamesJRH> Hey, but that's Mercurial /import/ not actual Mercurial support. There were probably only 40 people using it /because/ of round-trip problems.
<JamesJRH> I'm talking about actual direct support, such that a Git project would not have a Bzr clone at all, and a Hg project would only be Hg, etc..
<rick_h> JamesJRH: understand and it's not being worked on or on the roadmap at all.
<JamesJRH> None of this converting all of the time.
<philipballew> I have a user in my LoCo who is unable to log into his lp account after getting the error  "username is in use by another account" and I am wondering what he is doing wrong, and what I can do so he can sign in to lp?
<JamesJRH> rick_h: Wrt maintainance or workload, is it not easier to drop conversions altogether, and just have native Git/Hg/Darcs/Bzr hosting?
<rick_h> JamesJRH: what are these conversions you speak of? What projects are doing conversions that have this issue and overhead currently?
<JamesJRH> rick_h: Ok, 'imports'.
<rick_h> philipballew: can you have them file a question in launchpad please. I don't see that error message. Maybe include a screenshot if possible.
<rick_h> JamesJRH: right, imports is basically solved for the use cases needed and the primary use is to import code in order to get PPA builds which doesn't involve needing to convert.
<JamesJRH> But an 'export' would also be a conversion if they exist.
<philipballew> rick_h, alright. I will do so. If they do it, will it just get read from there, or should I let someone know here?
<JamesJRH> Oh, ok.
<rick_h> philipballew: czajkowski just ran off at her end of day. It might get looked at, but might not until tomorrow if it's not obvious what's up.
<philipballew> alright. Sweet!
<jonrafkind> now that bug 1071562 is fixed and released when will ppa space start to be cleaned up?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1071562 in Launchpad itself "UEFI signing failures cause binaries to be republished continuously" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071562
<rick_h> jonrafkind: rumor is tomorrow the script will get re-enabled but not 100% sure
<jonrafkind> ok
<JamesJRH> rick_h: If native hosting of Git/Hg/Darcs ever comes on your roadmap, please let me know.
<rick_h> JamesJRH: I'd suggest following the bug as effects me to or subscribing to follow notification/discussion.
<JamesJRH> rick_h: Yeah, I've been subscribed to that for weeks, but I totally forgot about the existence of it, or that it was me who reported it in the first place, because it's been very quiet.
<czajkowski> JamesJRH: once it's triaged there really is nothing going to happen it tbh.
<czajkowski> philipballew: file an answer and I'll look at it tmorrow first thing as much detail as possible.
<philipballew> czajkowski, alright. Thanks
<pfefferz> deryck, czajkowski around?
<pfefferz> deryck, czajkowski I'm trying to figure out why berolinux and dmitry.antipov can't see their private BPs
<pfefferz> danilos, ^^^
<deryck> pfefferz, hi, was just about to leave. but you need to make sure they can see proprietary information or whatever info type the blueprints are.
<deryck> in the sharing page
<pfefferz> deryck, okay, I added them as BP owners, is there something else I need to do?
<deryck> pfefferz, yeah to to your project overview page and click the sharing link.  then add the user to your project, or a team for your project that the users are in, and grant that team a share for proprietary info.
<pfefferz> deryck, looking...
<pfefferz> oh I see...
<pfefferz> deryck, thanks
<deryck> np!
<pfefferz> deryck, so the sharing options are all or nothing
<pfefferz> is that right?
<deryck> pfefferz, yes, that's right.
<deryck> i really have to run now.  sorry.  dinner plans with family.
<pfefferz> danilos, if you see deryck please thank him  :)
#launchpad 2012-11-13
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure what happened but somehow I think Launchpad lost my upload
<shadeslayer> don't have an email saying that the upload was accepted/rejected
<shadeslayer> aha, there we go
<albertarnoldgore> How does one specify a Debian distribution as a build target? Neither unstable nor squeeze in the changelog seems to accomplish this.
<ScottK> For a PPA?
<albertarnoldgore> Yes.
<ScottK> You don't.  It's not supported.
<albertarnoldgore> Oh. I thought that some projects managed to provide Debian packages via Launchpad.
<shadeslayer> afaik only ubuntu releases can be provided as targets
<ScottK> They may distribute binary packages for manual download, but not from a PPA.
<albertarnoldgore> Any recommendations for this?
<shadeslayer> reprepo + apache
<shadeslayer> afaik that's the only way to do this
<albertarnoldgore> Okay. I will try that. Thank you for the suggestion.
<shadeslayer> debian has good info about reprepo on their wiki :)
<psusi> so I have been trying to pull up blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-r for the last 3 days and keep getting a timeout error OOPS
<StevenK> That's a known bug, IIRC
<toabctl> can someone have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/udd/+bug/714622/comments/26 , please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 714622 in Ubuntu Distributed Development "import fails when lp branch has been push --overwrite'n" [High,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> toabctl: what about that commennt?
<toabctl> czajkowski, I thought it's possible to reimport the package.
<toabctl> czajkowski, It's a request to requeue the package.
<mgz> I think it's just a case of running the right package importer command on jubany, but it's probably worth getting the instructions from maxb or someone else who's done it in the past
<czajkowski> mgz: cheers
<sunweaver> hi! I am trying to build a package on launchpad (it is by far not the first package built, but the most stubborn...): http://paste.debian.net/208933/
<sunweaver> it is the fourth attempt. There was a package in ppa:x2go/ppa named python-gevent. Version 1.0~b1-0... This package succeeded the source build, but not the binary builds. Those failed. Tried rebuilds of the binary packages, but those failed due to lack of the presence of the source package (if I recall correctly).
<sunweaver> btw: I am talking of python-gevent backported to lucid...
<sunweaver> so then, I wiped the lucid ppa of the source package python-gevent. That was a couple of hours ago.
<sunweaver> However, I cannot rebuild from the bzr branch, the source uploads failed perpetuitively.
<sunweaver> anyone here who can give me a hint on how to address this?
<sunweaver> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/122945493/upload_4354570_log.txt states that there is a source package of the same version but when looking at the ppa with the launchpad webGUI, the package is already gone.
<sunweaver> is it just a matter of more time?
<czajkowski> mgz: ^^^
<mgz> sunweaver: if you retry a build you need to bump the version
<mgz> this is what the little numbers off the end of your package version are for
<sunweaver> mgz, ok, will do.
<sunweaver> mgz, my naming rule is this: {debupstream}-0~{revno}, shall I change this to {debupstream}-0~{revno}~build2?
<sunweaver> mgz, sorry, my client played tricks on me... In case you answered while I was logged out I'd appreciated you resending your reply.
<mgz> sunweaver: that would be fine I think, but be a little careful with tilde, it's special in slightly surprising ways
<sunweaver> mgz, so I'd rather put a "+"?
<mgz> right, that would be more normal
<sunweaver> thx
<superm1> so now that bug 1071562 is actually fixed, how do  get space back on my team PPAs? https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/master-building/+packages and https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/fixes-building/+packages
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1071562 in Launchpad itself "UEFI signing failures cause binaries to be republished continuously" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071562
<ujjain> Is it possible to make a project entirely invisible?
<beniwtv> Hi, I'm unable to upload a release tarball to launchpad. The size is 19MB, and it always gives the mesage "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." when the browser finishes the upload. My upload is taking somewhat long because I'm on a slow connection. Any ideas if that could be the problem?
<lifeless> beniwtv: it could be yes
<beniwtv> lifeless: That's what I thought, so I'll have to wait till I get to a better connection, or anything you could think of? (Hmmm... does Launchpad check how long a upload takes?)
<lifeless> there is an haproxy in there with a 20 second hard timer, but that should only kick in after the upload completes
<lifeless> beniwtv: I believe you're seeing bug 194558
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 194558 in Launchpad itself "Project file upload timeout (and often do not OOPS)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194558
<beniwtv> lifeless: Yes, checking on that I have the same syntoms
<shadeslayer> has copying packages between PPA's been disabled?
<beniwtv> lifeless: Thanks for all the infos, I'll retry on another connection soon.
<shadeslayer> ( possibly due to bug 1071562 )
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1071562 in Launchpad itself "UEFI signing failures cause binaries to be republished continuously" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071562
<shadeslayer> oh .. possibly old packages have not been deleted due to janitor being offline
<wgrant> shadeslayer: No, copying is not disabled
<wgrant> The only service issue today is that PPAs aren't having old packages removed, so you may need a quota increase
<shadeslayer> wgrant: hmm .. then I'm not sure what the issue is
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> wgrant: copying kmozillahelper from https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde to https://launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+archive/ppa doesn't work
<shadeslayer> kmozillahelper 0.6.4~git20121019+4-0ubuntu0~ppa4~precise1 in precise (binaries conflicting with the existing ones)
<wgrant> shadeslayer: That's unrelated
<shadeslayer> hm
<wgrant> It's just the usual rule that you can't copy binaries between PPAs if the target already has binaries with the same version but different content
<shadeslayer> but that's the issue, I don't see binaries related to kmozillahelper in : http://ppa.launchpad.net/cyberspace/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/k/
<wgrant> They must not conflict with anything that's ever been published
<wgrant> Not just stuff that is published today
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> got it
#launchpad 2012-11-14
<simplew> im with a serious problem, i have deleted the ppa and created another one, and now im trying to upload the packages to it but it says they already exist which is false, why is launchpad lying?
<bigjools> is the error really from dput?
<simplew> bigjools: Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<bigjools> then yes
<simplew> but i did tried to upload to pp named kde
<bigjools> dput -f
<simplew> bigjools: now is uploading, but was dput lying?
<StevenK> It wasn't, you already had uploaded it.
<simplew> StevenK: but wasnt on this ppa, so was lying
<StevenK> simplew: No, it wasn't. dput only checks per *host*, not per PPA.
<simplew> StevenK: he was lying becuase was saying it was in the ppa named ppa and the ppa was deleted
<bigjools> it was not lying, you had previously uploaded to that ppa
<bigjools> end of story
<wgrant> simplew: It didn't say it had been uploaded to a PPA named 'ppa'. It said it had been uploaded to the 'ppa' dput target, which takes the PPA name as an argument
<wgrant> That the dput target and your PPA happened to have the same name is a slightly confusing coincidence.
<simplew> whats the channel to talk about packagement?
<lifeless> #ubuntu-packaging ?
<simplew> everytime i run "debuild -S" i get passwordprompted, still ihave gpg-agent runing, what am i missing here?
<andol> simplew: Suitable pinentry? Does your gpg.conf know that it wants to use gpg-agent?
<andol> simplew: Have the appropiate GPG_AGENT_INFO environment? Usually happens automaticlly on a desktop system, but something you might need to put in your .profile on a server/ssh login.
<simplew> andol: how do i know if it wants to use gpg-agent, i do have a gpg-agent running
<andol> simplew: Does your ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf contain the line "use-agent" ?
<simplew> andol: yes
<andol> Have a GPG_AGENT_INFO environment variable?
<simplew> and i have this running: tuxer    17328  0.0  0.0  16788   996 ?        Ss   02:32   0:00 /usr/bin/gpg-agent --daemon --sh --write-env-file=/home/tuxer/.gnupg/gpg-agent-info-insys-W150HRM /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/startkde
<andol> Also, when was the last time you brought your local sysadmin cake? :-)
<simplew> andol: but in gpg.conf theres no line with GPG_AGENT_INFO
<simplew> andol: dod what?
<andol> echo $GPG_AGENT_INFO
<simplew>  ->   /tmp/gpg-2LDKQb/S.gpg-agent:17328:1
<andol> Well, in that case I am out of obviousus guesses.
<simplew> crap
<andol> Is gpg-agent working as expected outside of a debuild context?
<simplew> andol: how do i know?
<andol> Using the gpg commandline tool, repeatedly?
<simplew> andol: can you provide an example?
<andol> gpg --output $(mktemp -u) --sign /path/to/some/file
<simplew> im asked about the password
<simplew> andol: could you tell me again how to test if gpg-agent is working?
<MentalPower> hi all, any known reason why dh-autoreconf would not be available on some build boxes?
<MentalPower> https://launchpad.net/~curse-sds/+archive/ppa/+build/3981803 <--example failed build
<wgrant> MentalPower: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dh-autoreconf
<ScottK> MentalPower: Because dh-autoreconf wasn't introduced until after Lucid and that's a Lucid build.  Enable backports as a source for the repor.
<wgrant> It's not available in lucid, only lucid-backports
<ScottK> repor/repo
<ScottK> Or what wgrant said.
<MentalPower> pardon my ignorance, how do I add backports as the repo?
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~curse-sds/+archive/ppa/+edit-dependencies
<MentalPower> and add lucid-backports to that?
<wgrant> You'll see a Backports radio button near the top
<MentalPower> completely missed it, sorry about that
<MentalPower> ok done, lemme retry the builds
<wgrant> Great
<MentalPower> thanks wgrant & ScottK :)
<wgrant> MentalPower: It worked?
<MentalPower> it did
<wgrant> Excellent
<MentalPower> next noob question, do I need to do separate debian/sources files for precise vs lucid?
<MentalPower> nm, I found my answer https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/1371
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known Issues: PPAs currently running out of space: Bug 1071562. Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<thopiekar> Hi :-) why is this build not working? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/123009706/buildlog.txt.gz .. the placeholder are supported but not set into the deb-version..
<czajkowski> mgz: jam any idea ^^^
<mgz> czajkowski: you need someone better to ask about buildd things :)
<czajkowski> I was told poke blues
<czajkowski> :/
<mgz> error seems pretty much self-explanitory though
<mgz> BzrCommandError: deb-version not fully expanded: 1.4.2+1~{revtime}-{git-commit}-1016-pkg3. Valid substitutions are: ['{time}', '{date}', '{revno:packaging}', '{revno}', '{svn-revno:packaging}', '{svn-revno}', '{git-commit:packaging}', '{git-commit}', '{latest-tag:packaging}', '{latest-tag}', '{debversion:packaging}', '{debversion}', '{debupstream-base:packaging}', '{debupstream-base}', '{debupstream:packaging}', '{debupstream}', '{revdate:packaging
<mgz> I say that, then I see that git-commit is in the list...
<mgz> anyway, seems revtime and git-commit were not actually present in the packaging, so not expanded
<mgz> so, need to use a version in the recipe without those two
<ThomasBerends> I'm always getting time-out errors while submitting translations. Anybody knows how to solve this?
<ThomasBerends> (None of my work is getting lost, it's just annoying)
<zequence> I've been trying to upload to my PPA. The upload seems to be accepted, but no confirmation or error mail. Nothing seems to happen in launchpad
<zequence> I've basically done a bugfix. I tried this workflow a few days ago https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PatchingSourcePackages
<czajkowski> zequence: no confirmation or anyting ?
<czajkowski> *anything
<zequence> czajkowski: Nope. Nothing
<czajkowski> noting in the terminal ?
<zequence> czajkowski: It says upload was succesful
<czajkowski> zequence: what is the name of the ppa ?
<zequence> czajkowski: ppa:zequence/sru
<zequence> I don't have the actual terminal output right now. Not at home right now
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~zequence/+archive/sru  has been created but noting there as of yet .
<czajkowski> when mgz comes back I'll ask him to help me again
<zequence> czajkowski: Thanks. You want me to file a bug report on this?
<czajkowski> nope it's fine
<mgz> zequence: <https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors#The_upload_appears_to_work_but_I_don.27t_get_any_email_about_it>
<mgz> czajkowski: you might like to bookmark that page for when people have package upload problems
<czajkowski> mgz: ahh thanks
<chrisccoulson> hi, can i get some more space for https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next/ again please?
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: sure
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks!
<mgz> czajkowski: you need to negotiate better, surely there are some pet firefox packing bugs you can bug chris about in return... :)
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: actually to tcisk
<czajkowski> *ticks
<czajkowski> done
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<czajkowski> No idea why I'm getting a timeout which is rather annoying
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known Issues: PPAs currently running out of space: Bug 1071562. Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jonrafkind> has the script that cleans up ppas (relatedto bug 1071562) been re-enabled yet?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1071562 in Launchpad itself "UEFI signing failures cause binaries to be republished continuously" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071562
#launchpad 2012-11-15
<RAOF> Hm. Do source package recipes only work from public branches?
<simplew> dput isnt uploading packages, when misses 1k to finish upload it stops and the package isnt uploaded, any help?
<wgrant> RAOF: Yes
<wgrant> RAOF: It's a significant chunk of extra work to selectively grant builders access to a subset of private branches, and it wasn't a priority for the initial recipe work (which was for daily builds of upstream software)
<RAOF> wgrant: I suspected as much after a moment's thought.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known Issues: PPAs currently running out of space: Bug 1071562. Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<smartboyhw> Hi guys can't understand why when I try to dput to my ppa it freezes like Uploading linux-lowlatency_3.7.0-1.20.tar.gz: 838985k/838986k
<geser> smartboyhw: see https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/1738
<smartboyhw> geser, thanks
<TheLordOfTime> sftp dput uploads... are they a little bit more secure than standard FTP?>
<geser> sftp uses SSH in the background
<maxb> TheLordOfTime: IIUC the main motivation behind sftp is so launchpad actually knows who's doing the upload even if the pgp signature is missing or bad
<mgz> czajkowski: is there a bug for https://launchpad.net/~utlemming throwing Unauthorized?
<bac> deryck: ping
<czajkowski> bac: did anyone steal your chairs
<bac> czajkowski: no, they are safe!
<bac> czajkowski: it's kind of sleazy but, 'when in rome'
<deryck> bac, hi there.
<czajkowski> ;)
<ricotz> czajkowski, hi :)
<czajkowski> ricotz: how can I help
<czajkowski> you only ever say hi when you want something :)
<ricotz> any ETA for enabling the automatic-deletetion of old binaries in PPAs?
<ricotz> czajkowski, you are right :\
<czajkowski> ricotz: wgrant is to talk to bigjools later about running a script to get rid of 1.5 million rows of crut built up
<czajkowski> as soon as we know we'll update the bug in the topic
<ricotz> czajkowski, i see, thank you
<czajkowski> sorry I cant be more of help
<czajkowski> ricotz: is your ppa running out of space
<czajkowski> I can increase your quota for you if neede d
<ricotz> czajkowski, i already requested more space last week to prevent running out of space ;)
<ricotz> so currently it is fine
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> shout if needs be via answers if I'm not here
<czajkowski> I tend to check out of hours stuff
<ricotz> but of eventually it will run out ;)
<ricotz> thanks!
<czajkowski> sinzui: any idea why this is happening to the user. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/214281  there are no mails in moderation from him I checked with the list owner
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known Issues: PPAs currently running out of space: Bug 1071562. Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<sinzui> czajkowski, he has only one registered email address...and the email must be from that same address
<sinzui> czajkowski, As I suspected, he sent the email from an unregistered email address. I can see Lp dropped an email from an address very similar to the one he registered.
<Munchor> Hello guys
<Munchor> Yo
<Munchor> I have more than 1 email on Launchpad
<Munchor> When people "bzr commit --author", is it possible both of them are OK to be inserted?
<sinzui> Munchor, you can use only one. Lp will match the address to you if you registered the address. I commit under two address, Lp knows both so both will link to me. If I were to commit with an unknown address, Lp will just not attempt to make a link to a person
<Munchor> sinzui, I mean, insert one at a time.
<Munchor> Like some people use "lala@gmail.com" and others use "lolo@gmail.com"
<sinzui> Munchor, bzr just takes the string from the first --author and placed it in the log
<sinzui> Munchor, you can test this because you can `bzr  uncommit` to remove the commit if you made a mistake in the name
<czajkowski> sinzui: ah thank you
<Lockal> hi, why I can't still use apport after upgrading to raring? Apport window closes silently, apport-cli also exits silently
<pipedream> If someone can look at a request for more space for a PPA: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/214298
<superm1> is there a secondary problem going on related to bug 1071562 and moving between PPAs or packages not getting deleted?  you guys bumped up our PPA sizes after that fix, but new package uploads after the fix are still not getting removed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1071562 in Launchpad itself "UEFI signing failures cause binaries to be republished continuously" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071562
<tgm4883> Can someone take a look at our PPA (mythbuntu)? We know there was an issue with stuff not being deleted from it causing it to fill up, but we're told that issue was fixed and our PPA size was increased until the fallout from that had been resolved as well. The issue is that even now, we still have old builds piling up, so I'm not sure what we originally thought was the issue actually was the issue
<tgm4883> Just looking at this  http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/fixes-building/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythtv/
<tgm4883> most if not all of that should be deleted, yet there is stuff in there from as recent as yesterday
<wgrant> tgm4883, superm1: The process that removes superseded files from ppa.launchpad.net is disabled due to the cruft generated by that bug
<wgrant> So even recent stuff is not being removed yet
<tgm4883> wgrant, ah
<tgm4883> wgrant, is there an eta on that? we're going to hit our new limit soon
<mfisch> I've been unable to get to the Rhythmbox project for about 20 minutes now: https://launchpad.net/rhythmbox
<mfisch> (Error ID: OOPS-5ce484ad7cbbc3716cb5db861ad63dd9)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-5ce484ad7cbbc3716cb5db861ad63dd9
<mfisch> "RequestExpired: request expired."
<mfisch> for what that's worth
<mfisch> it's loading now anyway...
<wgrant> mfisch: There's apparently a rather odd bug with our script that imports Rhythmbox releases
<wgrant> There's 771 files for rhythmbox 0.11.3...
<mfisch> yeah it loaded once, and now not again, I can get to  the bug list
<czajkowski> evening
<czajkowski> mfisch: having to reflash the neuxus :/
<czajkowski> let someone play with it earlier and zoomed in and ther ewas no way to zoom out so every time it rebooted it had the same zommed in on board keyboard
<mfisch> czajkowski: can you file a bug?
<czajkowski> mfisch: oh yes indeed trust me shall be filing :) was fun
<czajkowski> and I have it so i'm not fused if it has to be reflashed atm
<mfisch> czajkowski: maybe you can fix this page that loads about 10% of the time for me: https://launchpad.net/rhythmbox
<czajkowski> mfisch: I wish
<czajkowski> we're currently working on those atm
<czajkowski> with a bug open
<czajkowski> mfisch: happening a lot of project pages.
<czajkowski> hmmthe exact bug number is evading me
<czajkowski> wgrant: know the bug by any chance
<czajkowski> it's 23:38 here I really should go to sleep
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1077980
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1077980 in Launchpad itself "viewing project page leads to timeout when private blueprints exists" [Critical,In progress]
<czajkowski> I think thats the one
<StevenK> It isn't, sadly.
<StevenK> sinzui has a handle on what is going on, and a fix will be worked on
<czajkowski> ah see
<wgrant> Yeah
<wgrant> It's unrelated to blueprints
<StevenK> czajkowski: It's related to the fact that Rhythmbox's milestone's have 771 download files, and the page tries to load them all
<wgrant> 771 download files *each*
<czajkowski> :/
<mfisch> wow
<StevenK> Because product-release-finder has a bug
<jonrafkind> is the ppa cleanup script going to be re-enabled soon?
<czajkowski> jonrafkind: as soon as it is we'll update the ticket which is in the topic
<jonrafkind> is there an eta?
<wgrant> Once StevenK looks over my SQL to fix things up :)
#launchpad 2012-11-16
<simplew> i have been uploading with dput into my ppa, but when misses 1k to finish upload it stops and the packahe isnt uploaded into the ppa, any one knows any about it?
<czajkowski> private bugs will be the death of me
<davmor2> I thought your heart not beating and not breathing was?
<czajkowski> ello davmor2
<davmor2> czajkowski: hello
<simplew> i cant upload packages in my ppa, any help?
<czajkowski> StevenK: whats the issue?
<czajkowski> simplew: what's the issue?
<simplew> czajkowski: when is missing 1k to finish the upload it stops and the package isnt uplaoded in ppa
<simplew> czajkowski: always happnes this, i have tried about 10 times
<czajkowski> simplew: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/1738
<mgz> simplew: using what means? sftp is more reliable
<simplew> mgz: dput
<simplew> czajkowski: have not sucg file .dput.cf
<mgz> simplew: what protocol are you using *with* dput?
<simplew> czajkowski: files not exist
<simplew> mgz: dont know
<mgz> simplew: follow the guide on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<mgz> ignoring all the junk about old versions of ubuntu and using ftp
<simplew> mgz: and what czajkowskisaid?
<simplew> mgz: and what czajkowski said?
<mgz> that involves creating a ~/.dput.cf yes.
<mgz> so, just follow the guide and use sftp.
<simplew> mgz: file .dput.cf not exist
<mgz> the guide tells you to create it.
<simplew> mgz: its saying to edit
<mgz> on nix, that's somewhat confusingly the same thing
<simplew> mgz: nix?
<mgz> ...never mind, just make the file with the thingies in it and bug czajkowski if you get stuck
<simplew> mgz: another thing, the connection to kde is very slow, why is that?
<simplew> mgz:  i see that in gkrellm theres a big activity in wifi, but im not transfering any file, how can i see which file is triggering that wifi traffic?
<simplew> czajkowski: could you tell me?
<czajkowski> simplew: I'm not sure what you're saying tbh, your wifi connection is slow?
<simplew> czajkowski: im now referring to the 2 question, what app is triggering network traffic, because im not downloading anything
<czajkowski> simplew: are you running Ubuntu ?
<simplew> czajkowski: yes
<czajkowski> simplew: you might get more help in #ubuntu this channel is specific to Lp questions
<simplew> czajkowski: nom krubruntu
<simplew> czajkowski: ok tahnks
<simplew> czajkowski: see this; Uploading handbrake_0.9.8+ppa1~raring1.tar.gz: 47111892k/160724k
<simplew> czajkowski: it has passed already 160724k
<simplew> czajkowski: how can this be possible?
<mgz> simplew: that's probably just a progress update artefact?
<mgz> I doubt you've actually uploaded 44GB of data
<simplew> mgz: update artefact?
<simplew> mgz: so how can i know what has been uploaded so far?
<simplew> mgz: this only started happening after i did set .dput.cf
<mgz> simplew: the left hand number is just wrong, ignore it. you're probably 40MB into your 156MB upload, those numbers sound about right to you?
<simplew> mgz: now the upload stopped
<simplew> mgz: appears that -d triggers bad info
<mgz> --debug? sounds possible.
<simplew> mgz: now im running without -d and shows correct info
<simplew> mgz: one thing that would be helpfull would be the time elapsed and remaining, maybe you could tell that to dput maintainer and also to check the bug on -d
<mgz> simplew: `ubuntubug dput` and you can report that issue yourself :)
<simplew> czajkowski: i have set dput.cf as sftp but i continue having the same problem, when is missing 1k to finish upload it stops
<simplew> i have ssh-agent running and also installed and run keychain, but when i try to upload into launchpad (dput) it asks the ssh rsa passphrase, shouldnt the ssh pasphrase be entered automatically instead prompting again?
#launchpad 2012-11-17
<MCR1> Hi :) I need help. Anyone here ?
<MCR1> czajkowski, jcsackett, shadeslayer - Ping
<czajkowski> MCR1: whats up, not really here
<MCR1> Hi - smspillaz got thrown out of the ~compiz-team
<MCR1> He needs someone to make him a member again
<czajkowski> what do you mean thrown out
<MCR1> See here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-remove-redundant-assignment-of-currentProfilePath-to-itself/+merge/134711
<MCR1> Someone needs to put him into the team again, because it seems he is now (community)
<czajkowski> MCR1: right he is
<czajkowski> but that is a canonical project
<czajkowski> cant add him to that
<MCR1> WTF
<czajkowski> and it's owned by PS
<MCR1> He is the core maintainer since years
<MCR1> Ofc he needs to be a full member of it
<czajkowski> MCR1: I'm sure he does
<czajkowski> but I cannot do it
<czajkowski> he'll have to get one of the maintainers to add him to it
<MCR1> So who can I talk to to fix that issue for him ?
<czajkowski> we cant add people to projects
<czajkowski> MCR1: the maintainer, like I said. https://launchpad.net/~pspmteam
<MCR1> ah ok, so probably duflu will do it on Monday - Thanks 4 the info
<MCR1> I thought you launchpad guys are almighty ;)
<czajkowski> MCR1: cant just add people to peoples projects
<czajkowski> thats not really polite :)
<czajkowski> and also you know it's the weekend :)
<MCR1> I am sorry, if I was un-polite - I did not mean to be...
<wgrant> Right, you'll need to talk to the team admins
<MCR1> :)
<wgrant> Launchpad staff only intervene where necessary
<MCR1> Thanks a lot 4 your help and time :)
<wgrant> We *can* make such changes, but it's not very polite for us to override the users
<MCR1> ah - ok
<MCR1> but I guess this was a mistake (that he was thrown out)
<wgrant> Possibly
<MCR1> I am sure it was an accident
<wgrant> The team admins might know
<czajkowski> MCR1: thrown out is such a harsh word :)
<wgrant> I assume it is, but Launchpad staff can't really keep track of every team :)
<czajkowski> maybe he left the team once he wasnt canonical any more, and needs to rejoin
<MCR1> Probably it will be fixed Monday then...
<MCR1> it seemed to happen sometime yesterday...
<MCR1> https://launchpad.net/~compiz-team
<MCR1> He seems to be waiting for approval...
<czajkowski> MCR1: again nothing we can do to it
<czajkowski> it's the weekend people may not be looking at their mails.
<MCR1> czajkowski: Thanks again 4 your help. :)
<demosfere> Can someone help me? i'm having problems when building this recipe https://code.launchpad.net/~kedos-project/+recipe/bottomlauncher-daily , it gives me error No package 'dbusmenu-glib-0.4' found No package 'dbusmenu-gtk3-0.4' found , this is my buildlog : https://launchpadlibrarian.net/123265587/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.bottomlauncher_0.2.0-0-1~5~raring1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<demosfere> Please any help ^^
#launchpad 2012-11-18
<bobweaver> how long does package t email take ?  say I just made 7 packages and dput one after other does it have to wait 1 after other ?
<bobweaver> like I have dput at least 7 and have only gotten one email WUWT ?
<bobweaver> thanks
<simplew> im having problems with upload packages in ppa, anyon around?
<cos--> hello, about this issue https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/132840
<cos--> is it really so that i need to create a new version of package (in debian/changelog) to get it to different series?
<cos--> i'd just like to release my app into all possible series without any changes
<tsimpson> you can't have the same version of a package for different series unless the package is architecture independent iirc
<cos--> the only thing i need to do is to replace for example precise with quantal in changelog
<cos--> the version number can be same
<cos--> i don't understand the purpose of copy packages if it can't just copy the package in different series
<persia> cos--: To do that, upload to the earliest series you support, and copy the package to each later series.
<persia> cos--: Be warned that if your package relies on any libraries, the version provided by the different series may change, requiring a new upload.
<cos--> persia: i uploaded my packages to precise, but copying to quantal fails
<persia> You need to also copy the binaries, or it doesn't work.
<persia> And there's likely lots of bugs related to uploading things and later deleting them, leading to the complications described in the referenced question.
<cos--> i selected "rebuild the copied sources" as there may be changes in dependency libraries
<persia> Right.  You can't do that without a changelog entry.
<cos--> as a developer it's really annoying to have to modify changelog and upload for each series
<cos--> this should be handled by launchpad automatically
<persia> On the other hand, sometimes you don't need to do it: I have a package in the archive with the same version (and same binaries) for oneiric, precise, quantal, and raring (and it works).
<cos--> my app uses Qt, so it should be more or less binary compatible. but i'd prefer rebuilding anyway.
<persia> The design and intended audiences for PPAs changed a few times during the development, and seem now to be a compromise that almost work for most use cases.
<persia> But I'm not the best person to defend the current state: I can only advise how to work around it.
<cos--> i hope the "upload to multiple series" feature will be implemented some day
<cos--> my app would work probably on all ubuntu versions with qt >= 4.5 but because of this issue i'm only uploading for precise & quantal
<persia> It can't work with the current architecture of PPAs, so it's likely to be a very long time.  If it's critical for you, it's probably easier to set up some sbuild instances and host a separate archive.
<persia> The Qt folk make a very strong effort to preserve the compatibility: you're probably safe starting from the lowest version, and copying without rebuilding, although you might want to run tests on the results to verify the first time.
<cos--> i think it could be done. launchpad could just replace series name in changelog and build the package in each series
<cos--> and yes, i could write a script that does it but i think it still should be done by launchpad
<persia> That would break the cryptographic model, where the signed upload is known to precisely match the build input
<cos--> it would, but i'd be happy to accept it
<StevenK> Use recipes
<persia> Ooh!  Good point.
 * persia always forgets about recipes
<cos--> recipes?
<cos--> i suppose this.. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted
<tgm4883> Can someone take care of the comment spam on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/609252/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 609252 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "hauppage 1250 drivers not loaded correctly in mythbuntu" [Undecided,New]
<tsimpson> tgm4883: probably better to ask on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tgm4883> tsimpson, just did, thanks
<JPeterson> can i change my launchpad id?
<JPeterson> nice, it updated all my items
<simplew> i have uploaded a package in ppa but i did delete it, now i cant upload a new one, i get an email saying the upload failed, how can now see the package version-release of the deleted package to be sure im uploading an incremented release of that packaged?
#launchpad 2013-11-11
<julian____>  http://ppa.launchpad.net is timing out for me
<julian____> seems ok now
<jose> wgrant: ping, around?
<wgrant> jose: Hi
<wgrant> julian____: Yeah, it's having some issues at the moment, we're investigating
<jose> wgrant: hey! mind a PM?
<wgrant> sure
<Rc43> Hi, guys.
<Rc43> Could anybody say me how to choose version of package from certain PPA?
<Rc43> I googled and asked at #ubuntu but still can't do that.
<wgrant> Rc43: A PPA generally only has one version of a particular package for each Ubuntu release.
<Rc43> I added PPA and successfully installed one package from it, but how to install package.
<Rc43> But I can't install the package which has version in standard ubuntu repo too.
<Rc43> wgrant, I mean, I have the package X in PPA and in standard ubuntu's repo.
<wgrant> Rc43: I don't understand what you mean. Do you have a specific example of what you are attempting to do, and what happens when you try?
<Rc43> wgrant, sure.
<Rc43> There is pacakge "ocaml" in ubuntu. But I want to install "ocaml" from PPA "avsm\ppa".
<Rc43> PPA is added successfully. When I type "apt-get install ocaml", ubuntu offer me standard version, not from PPA.
<wgrant> Rc43: Have you run apt-get update since you added the PPA?
<Rc43> wgrant, yes. And I successfully installed one other package from PPA.
<wgrant> Rc43: what does 'apt-cache policy ocaml' say?
<wgrant> pastebin the full output
<Rc43> wgrant, it correctly says that I have two versions to choose.
<Rc43> http://rghost.ru/50087841/image.png
<Rc43> (couldn't paste text, it is in virtualbox)
<wgrant> Rc43: 'sudo apt-get install ocaml' will install the one from the PPA, unless there's some dependency issue with that version in which case it *might* pick the old one from the primary archive.
<wgrant> But apt will prefer the greater version (unless you use pinning, but those are both pinned to 0, so it doesn't apply here)
<Rc43> wgrant, can I manually forbid standard repo for this package with /etc/apt/preferences? It would ease searching the issue.
<Rc43> Because I already have some rules in /etc/apt/preferences and maybe both versions have unsatisfied dependencies; if I disable one version I will see if it is true.
<wgrant> Rc43: You could, but pinning usually makes things more difficult to diagnose, not easier.
<wgrant> What do you have in /etc/apt/preferences today?
<Rc43> wgrant, I have forbidden *gnome*, *x11*, *gtk*, *qt*.
<Rc43> wgrant, if you know how to forbid standard package, please say, I think it will help to diagnose
<Rc43> (in this situation)
<wgrant> Rc43: Forbidden how and why?
<Rc43> Package: *gnome* Pin: origin Pin-Priority: -1
<wgrant> Why?
<wgrant> Pinning eg. *gtk* to <0 will cause anything that happens to have built against GTK to fail to install
<wgrant> It's extremely unlikely that you'd ever want that.
<Rc43> Because I need only some dev programs on this machine and if they require a lot of dependencies it is simplier to find alternative without them. So I want to know when there are a lot of redundant dependencies.
<wgrant> What do you hope to achieve by forbidding those strings?
<Rc43> Certainly, ocaml doesn't require gnome.
<wgrant> ocaml depends on libx11-dev
<Rc43> *gnome* forbids all gnome related packages, it is what I want.
<Rc43> wgrant, standard version yes, I don't know why
<Rc43> that is why I want to use the version from PPA
<wgrant> Because things like to have X libraries...
<wgrant> you may be able to install ocaml-nox, but in general it's really unwise to pin away libraries like that
<Rc43> It certainly mustn't
<Rc43> I know about ocaml-nox.
<wgrant> It might buy you a tiny bit of disk space, at the expense of a lot of pain when you try to install things.
<wgrant> If you really want to continue with such a strange and pointless pinning scheme, you're on your own, I'm afraid.
<Rc43> So there is no way to choose manually version from PPA?
<Rc43> I didn't ask to solve my whole problem, only this small part that I can't find.
<wgrant> Rc43: You could perhaps try pinning the relevant package up by Origin
<Rc43> Pinning is changing priority?
<Rc43> How to describe this package in /etc/apt/preferences?
<StevenK> What about =? It may point out the dependancy problem that is preventing 4.0 from installing.
<wgrant> If you don't know what pinning is, you probably shouldn't have weird pinning rules like *gtk* :)
<Rc43> wgrant, I know the special case with -1 :)
<Rc43> wgrant, ok, I think something like 1 will work, but how to point this package?
<wgrant> Package: ocaml
<Rc43> BTW, I can clear this file after installation, so it will not affect future.
<Rc43> "Package: ocaml" how it gets that I mean PPA's version?
<Rc43> StevenK, what does "=" mean?
<wgrant> Pin: origin "LP-PPA-avsm"
<Rc43> wgrant, thanks!
<wgrant> You could also try StevenK's suggested technique
<wgrant> *Or* you could realise that installing libx11 isn't that bad after all.
<Rc43> It says `Did't understand "LP-PPA-avsm"'
<wgrant> Er, maybe 'release o=LP-PPA-avsm'
<Rc43> wgrant, I will never use X features oon this system. So it is just workaround for me (because packages are not ortogonal because of somebody's workarouns).
<wgrant> What does the workaround achieve?
<wgrant> Like
<wgrant> What is it working around?
<wgrant> Binaries that might want to use X at some point in some situations have to link against libx11
<wgrant> Unless a separate version is built without X support
<Rc43> wgrant, I mean X dependency should be separated, don't know why it is here (in PPA's version there is no it). If it is here then I think it is added because it was difficult to make better; so it is workaround.
<wgrant> So Ubuntu either has to have a completely separate build that doesn't link against X, or just accept that installing libx11 isn't fatal.
<wgrant> libx11 is just a library
<wgrant> It's not an X server
<Rc43> wgrant, btw, I dind't understand what StevenK means...
<wgrant> It's a library that can talk to an X server
<StevenK> Rc43: I meant 'apt-get install ocaml=<version>'
<Rc43> StevenK, thats what I asked from the beginning :)
<Rc43> Thank you.
<Rc43> I just didn't know how to specify it; I tried hyphen.
<StevenK> Rc43: It's listed in the first screen of 'man apt-get' :-)
<Rc43> StevenK, I looked it, but earlier then I got that PPA's name is part of version.
<lfaraone> the last entry in https://bugs.launchpad.net/neutron/+bug/1091605 says the bug has been "fix released" in Ubuntu, but the top of the page says is "triaged". Is there a bug, or am I reading it wrogn?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1091605 in quantum (Ubuntu) "Internal interfaces defined via OVS are not brought up properly after a reboot" [Medium,Triaged]
<wgrant> Changed in quantum (Ubuntu):
<wgrant> status: 	In Progress → Fix Released
<wgrant> status: 	Fix Released → Triaged
<wgrant> lfaraone: It was changed to Fix Released and then back to Triaged
<lfaraone> ahhh, okay. so yes, I am reading it wrong :)
<lfaraone> I'm currently getting a timeout whenever I try to view a merge proposal
<lfaraone> OOPS-f13532b009268f217db66e647e2a9088
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-f13532b009268f217db66e647e2a9088
<ubuntoid> hi all. can anyone help me please? can i install php 5.5 (or at least 5.4) on my server with ubuntu 11.04 running? i followed instructions on launchpad: added Ondrej's repositories and did the apt-get update/upgrade, but php version is still 5.3 for some reason
<tjaalton> hi, an upload to ppa got rejected, the email has a log of dpkg-source applying patches but no apparent error
<tjaalton> so I'm wondering why it failed
<tjaalton> <tumbleweed> :)
<JonnyJD> tjaalton: maybe you have an upload error, but you are looking at the build log?
<tjaalton> the changes got rejected
<tjaalton> upload went fine, according to dput
<tjaalton> dpkg-source failed for krb5_1.11.3+dfsg-3+test1.dsc [return: 9]
<tjaalton> i need to run now, ping me if there's something
<kostja_osipov>   kk
<lfaraone> tjaalton: if you pasted the contents of the email you received in the rejection, that would be helpful
<tjaalton> lfaraone: can't right now, but after the line above there was just dpkg-source output applying the patches
<tjaalton> the last patch does generate a warning, but otherwise applies fine
<tjaalton> the warning is not on the email output though
<mfisch> I've been having issues branching some of the precise based stuff recently, it ends up with a message like this:
<mfisch> bzr: ERROR: Revision {didier.roche@canonical.com-20121207070205-mmh30hgqnjjxazbm} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(None)], []))))"
<mfisch> Is there any fix for this?
<mfisch> or workaround
<wgrant> mfisch: Bug #888615 has a workaround.
<ubot5> bug 888615 in Bazaar "UDD branch freshness checker breaks on incomplete history" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888615
#launchpad 2013-11-12
<qengho> Hi all. I maintain a package whose source, if maintained in bzr, would not be small enough to "bzr branch" in the packaging recipe tools. Is there a way to keep just the debian/ dir in a packaging branch and get the upstream orig.tar from some place inside a packaging rule?
<qengho> (I ask , having read the source and being pretty sure there isn't so far. Maybe someone has an idea or inspiration to make a way.)
<wgrant> qengho: There's no way to do that using a recipe, I'm afraid.
<qengho> wgrant: Right.  *Should* there be?  Why should branches need the orig tarball unpacked already and checked in somewhere?  I don't think it makes sense.
<qengho> wgrant: Launchpad PPA builders already have an archive of tarballs. It could try to get from there. That is elegant.
<wgrant> qengho: Recipes are designed specifically for the case of combining branches to construct a source package.
<wgrant> Primarily for the case of daily builds.
<wgrant> Where a release tarball doesn't necessarily exist.
<xnox> qengho: you can always generate source package with $ bzr builddeb -S (which does support version controlling debian/ only) and dput into ppa
<qengho> wgrant, xnox, yeah, I can make source packages and upload every night.  I like the recipes and automatic building if changed based on Launchpad branches only. I didn't want to depend on an outside machine.
<qengho> I know what it does and what I can do. I'm saying what else I think it should do.
<Ge0rG> good morning! I'm using launchpad to translate my app, and I need to change one single string in all languages in the same way. Is there some magic format for a po.tgz upload that automatically recognizes languages?
<balboah> I'm having problems copying a package from another archive to my own. First I copied a newer version, which sucked so I deleted it and are now trying to copy the previous version again but keep getting error notifications "a different source with the same version is published in the destination archive". While that package name is not listed anymore as far as I can see
<balboah> I can now find it as "superseded", how can I change it to published again?
<cjwatson> copy it from the same archive back into itself, making sure to include binaries
<balboah> nice trick
<balboah> let's see, pending
<balboah> thanks it worked
<cjwatson> you're welcome
<happyaron> hi, what's the recommended way of proceeding when vcs-import failed by remote git repo has gpgsig in some of the commits?
<happyaron> looks to be a bug in bzr-git, fail log is like this one: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148599666/fcitx-team-fcitx-autoimport-fcitx.log
<RAOF> wgrant: Oh, by the way - cross-site scripting support for the API. Any bug or progress or thoughts on that?
<wgrant> RAOF: We're unlikely to implement it in the foreseeable future without a compelling usecase, but we'd accept a patch that didn't introduce security vulnerabilities.
<RAOF> And I don't suppose ‘Chris would like to pull some metadata about the latest release of Do from do.cooperteam.net’ counts as a compelling usecase? :)
<wgrant> Regrettably not :P
<lifeless> RAOF: I think perhaps patches accepted?
<RAOF> lifeless: Yeah. For me that would require a significant time investment in domain knowledge.
<RAOF> lifeless: Current state of domain knowledge: “Oh, so XMLHttpRequest is the thing to poke at to do AJAX from javascript. Now, where would I put that…”
<lifeless> RAOF: well, thats client side; server side it's a policy thing exported by the api
<RAOF> lifeless: Yes. I guess the specific domain knowledge required is (a) "how to build launchpad", which I understand is not desperately hard these days, and (b) how to tell whether I've introduced a security vuln.
<lifeless> which code review will catch, cause paranoid reviewers are paranoid
#launchpad 2013-11-13
<theleft> looking for some help with a ppa error from launchpad
<wgrant> theleft: What's the issue?
<theleft> wgrant, it seems like after the servers went down the other day three of of PPAs which use launchpad returned GPG errorrs for invalid sigs. they have been that way ever since until just now when tried to update again and now instead of three ppas having the error, only two of them do. am i right in believing this is something the people who own the repos need to fix or is some other issue
<theleft> three of my PPAs**
<wgrant> theleft: Which PPAs, and which series within those PPAs?
<theleft> what do you mean by series?
<wgrant> precise, saucy, etc.
<theleft> Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu-X and Launchpad Gwendal Le Bihan
<theleft> i'm using mint
<wgrant> I need the URLs and the series name.
<theleft> ubuntux is for my nvidia driver and i think the other one is for cinnamon
<theleft> ok
<wgrant> You can find them in your apt configuration.
<wgrant> In /etc/apt/sources.list or under /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<theleft> just a moment
<theleft> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable/ubuntu raring main
<theleft> is this what you need?
<theleft> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable/ubuntu raring main
<theleft> this actually
<theleft> sources.list.d contains gwendal-lebihan-dev-hexchat-stable-raring.list
<theleft> and the other one is ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-raring.list
<theleft> or deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu raring main
<wgrant> Let me see.
<theleft> like i said, another one had the error earlier but that seems to be working fine now. so it's just these two
<theleft> hexchat is my irc client and i believe ubuntux is for my nvidia driver btw
<theleft> take your time wgrant
<wgrant> theleft: What is the text of the error message?
<theleft> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A777609328949509 Launchpad Gwendal Le Bihan
<theleft> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 3B22AB97AF1CDFA9 Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu-X
<theleft> sorry for pasting a ton
<wgrant> I'd suggest 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*ppa.launchpad.net*' then sudo apt-get update and see if it's happy.
<wgrant> It's possible that apt failed to completely download one of the indices, but isn't clever enough to notice that it didn't get the whole thing.
<theleft> okay i will try that and report back
<theleft> error gone! thanks wgrant
<theleft> much appreciated
<wgrant> theleft: Excellent, glad it wasn't a server issue :)
<theleft> indeed
<arun_> wgrant: hello , greetings....
<arun_> excuse me guys
<arun_> hello , i wanted to have a new language to be added ., please help me
<arun_> wgrant: hello sir are u there??
<arun123> hello guys
<arun123> I had a problem, I need to add a new language, please help me !!!
<maxb> arun123: Hello, please begin by reading https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/PluralForms
<sanyo_steve> I need to find the package that is connected with the Gnome-Flashback Desktop Environment on Launchpad ?? .. Could someone please paste the link to that package, thank-you .
<ricotz> StevenK, hi, could you please take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/239086
<knome> i'm the admin of ~xubuntu-doc, but i can't seem to be able to delete a branch that it owns, lp:xubuntu-documentation-browser
<knome> ...would somebody be able to help me with that?
<maxb> knome: People could probably help you better if you said why you can't - i.e. error messages, etc.
<knome> sure. The following links will be broken:
<knome> [Insufficient privileges] Xubuntu Documentation Browser trunk series (This series is linked to this branch.)
<knome> You do not have permission make all the changes required to delete this Branch.
<knome> (sorry for the multi-line paste...)
<maxb> I think that is indicating that you can't delete it because you don't have permissions to unlink it from the trunk series of that project
<knome> when i try to follow that link, i get a 404 page. also, the xubuntu-documentation-browser project doesn't exist.
<maxb> It exists, but is disabled
<maxb> I can see it because I'm in ~registry
<knome> okay. in that case, i'd like to get that removed (or at least the branch)
<maxb> knome: Normally I wouldn't be able to help with such things, but as it happens ~registry was assigned as drivers to that deactivated project, so I've removed the series link. If you're positive the content of the branch has no value, I think you should be able to actually delete it now.
<knome> maxb, thanks!
<knome> maxb, yep, deleted the branch now.
 * knome bows and sends maxb a cookie and milk
#launchpad 2013-11-14
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> are recipe pages timing out for anyone else?
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-packaging-guide-team/+recipe/ubuntu-packaging-guide-daily
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~uak-admins/+recipe/uak-daily
<StevenK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1201984 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1201984 in Launchpad itself "Recipe main pages and controls timeout over 90% of the time" [Critical,In progress]
<dholbach> ah thanks StevenK
<dodiesis> Hi all!
<dodiesis> I need some help in suing the launchpad http API
<dodiesis> I have to retrieve the personal project of an user
<dodiesis> the same list I have when I go at https://launchpad.net/~dodiesis/+related-projects
<dodiesis> of course I need it not in html... but in json
<dodiesis> I tried with
<dodiesis> wget -qO- https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~dodiesis
<dodiesis> but it does not contains what I need
<dodiesis> Any help please?
<dodiesis> probably something like
<dodiesis> wget -qO- 'https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/projects?ws.op=latest&user=dodiesis'
<dodiesis> Tnx!
<wgrant> dodiesis: There isn't currently an API to retrieve that information.
<dodiesis> wgrant: ok thanks... I read the docs.. I thought I was missing something
<dodiesis> I will hack the html then, thanks
<wgrant> Launchpad deals with a lot of different types of data in a lot of different ways, and there sadly isn't an API for everything yet.
<dodiesis> no prob! I already did the html way.. I'm just afraid that someone will change the html-css... and my work wont work anymore
<dodiesis> anyway: do you have some better hints that parsing the html from the website?
<dodiesis> s/that/than/
<wgrant> That's the only place that information is exposed today, I'm afraid.
<dodiesis> ok tnx!
<dodiesis> tnx.. bye!
<ArcticLight> Hello, I have a question about Ubuntu Launchpad bugs... Is it possible to A) mark a bug as a possible regression and/or B) note which versions of Ubuntu contain the bug?
<slackner> is there any possibility to speed up builds a bit / increase priority? 12 hours of wait time for an update (actual build time <1min) that fixes a remote code execution is a bit too long at my opinion :-/
<wgrant> slackner: Sure, do you have links to the builds in question?
<slackner> wgrant: https://code.launchpad.net/~mqchael/+recipe/pipelight-release
<slackner> wgrant: thx :O :)
<wgrant> :)
<ehoover> wgrant: can open source projects buy a commercial PPA?
<wgrant> ehoover: Sure.
<wgrant> ehoover: Activating a commercial subscription on an open source project is slightly awkward, though: you need to add "Other/Proprietary" to the licenses, at least until you activate the subscription.
<ehoover> wgrant: is it still $250? and would this for sure bump our build priority?
<ehoover> wgrant: interesting, so it won't let you buy the subscription until you set the license that way?
<wgrant> ehoover: Private PPAs always get a very high score, and we can add per-PPA score bumps for public PPAs for projects with a commercial subscription.
<wgrant> There's no price difference, and indeed, you can't easily trigger the subscription purchase without having a commercial-requiring license set on the project at the moment.
<ehoover> wgrant: ok, right now we put our builds in a couple of different PPAs - i assume we'd either have to consolidate or pay that $250 twice, is that accurate?
<wgrant> ehoover: No, multiple PPAs are fine as long as they're roughly related to the one project.
<ehoover> wgrant: awesome, at the moment we're split out as "netflix-desktop" and "pipelight" - but we've mostly consolidated over into the "pipelight" team except for PPAs
<wgrant> Either way is fine :)
<ehoover> wgrant: so, how should we setup our projects so that once we do this that it recognizes they're connected?
<wgrant> ehoover: I'll need to do it manually for this case. So poke me or email commercial@launchpad.net.
<ehoover> wgrant: ok, i'll chat with everyone and probably come back to you tomorrow :)
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: in case we would decide for this option, would it be possible to change the owner of a ppa to a team without changing the repository url?
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: Uhh, not really but sort of. You'd have to copy the packages from the PPA into some temporary archive, delete the PPA, rename the old owner, create a team in its place, create a new PPA with the same name as the old one, then copy the packages back in. But that would end up with a different archive signing key.
<wgrant> You could alternatively add a team as an additional uploader for the existing PPA.
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: the second options seems much more feasible, didn't know that it is possible
<wgrant> It's not well-advertised, but you can use the API's newComponentUploader method on a PPA.
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: okay, i am already used to the launchpad api to collect statistics
<ehoover> ooo, fancy :)
<maxb> obscure detail - that permits uploads, but not package deletions (last time I checked)
<wgrant> Ah yes, true.
<ehoover> eh, we can just contact each other if a deletion is necessary - that's not as critical as getting the new builds up
<maxb> I should also say: thanks very very much for netflix-desktop :-) - it amused me no end when it took me 5 minutes to get netflix working on Ubuntu, compared to taking my brother something like an hour of struggling with Silverlight on Windows :-)
#launchpad 2013-11-15
<ehoover> maxb: ;)
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: which component_name do i need to specify in newComponentUploader command for a ppa, since ppas don't have components like main or universe?
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: main
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: PPAs have one component: main :)
<DarkPlayer> k thanks
<arun_> wgrant: hello bro are u there?
<arun_> I need again you guy's help
<arun_> I wanted to have the Newari Language (New) get added in Launchpad
<wgrant> arun_: Do you have plural form information for the language?
<arun_> wgrant: yes it has 2
<wgrant> arun_: With which rules?
<arun_> wgrant: its same as of Tharu , Nepali and English
<wgrant> arun_: Done.
<wgrant> https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/new
<arun_> wgrant: thanks brother
<cjwatson> maxb: package deletions> you can probably use newQueueAdmin to enable that too.
<Ge0rG> if I want to change a detail in all translated versions of the same string (i.e. change copyright date), what would be the best automatic approach? Can I just download the .po tarball, sed -i, and re-upload it? Or do I need to manually assing the .po files in the tarball to the languages again (that happened to me already)?
<wgrant> cjwatson: That won't fix the UI, at least.
<wgrant> cjwatson: And I'm not sure that newQueueAdmin works on PPAs at all.
<cjwatson> I *think* it does
<cjwatson> But it's been a while
<wgrant> Ge0rG: The files should automatically be mapped to the right languages within half an hour or so, as long as the paths match what you got from Launchpad.
<cjwatson> Pretty sure I used it at some point while QAing that stuff
<Ge0rG> wgrant: ok, thanks
<cjwatson> Yeah, it's surely just EditPackageUploadQueue which doesn't care about the archive type
<cjwatson> Oh, except it looks at self.obj.distroseries.distribution.all_distro_archives
<cjwatson> So maybe you're right ...
<saiarcot895> I'm seeing some builds that are marked as Cancelled, but I didn't cancel them: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6420885/
<saiarcot895> What's strange is that those builds have a build log attached, which, I think, doesn't happen if I cancel them
<tsimpson> afaik, the logs are there if you cancel them
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: ping?
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: Hi
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: hi, we now purchased a commercial subscription for https://launchpad.net/pipelight
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: and i wanted to ask whether you could assign https://launchpad.net/~mqchael/+archive/pipelight and https://launchpad.net/~ehoover/+archive/compholio to the project?
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: the compholio ppa hosts the wine version required by pipelight, so i think there should be related enough
<ehoover> and i can get rid of the old stuff in that PPA if that helps
<wgrant> No need, done. Those two PPAs should build before the rest of the world now :)
<ehoover> hurray!
<ehoover> now i just need to fix it hating the upstream wine sometimes :/
<wgrant> Sometimes?
<wgrant> That's a bit of a worry.
<ehoover> wgrant: yeah, sometimes it doesn't build include/wtypes.h from include/wtypes.idl - that i can fix by just re-running it
<ehoover> sometimes it decides that the original tarball doesn't match, so then i have to pull the one from the website and build it locally instead of using the recipe
<wgrant> Heh, helpful
<ehoover> wgrant: yeah, i pulled the .orig.tar.gz from the website and it appears that the containing folder doesn't have the mtime set
<ehoover> so when you re-tar it then it won't necessarily have the same sum
<wgrant> Ugh
<ehoover> test methodology:
<ehoover> tar --atime-preserve -xzvf wine-compholio_1.7.6.orig.tar.gz
<ehoover> tar -cvf tmp.tar wine-compholio_1.7.6.orig;
<ehoover> md5sum tmp.tar
<ehoover> rm tmp.tar; rm -Rf  wine-compholio_1.7.6.orig
<ehoover> (restart from beginning)
<ehoover> if (before md5sum) i run: touch -t 201311101735 wine-compholio_1.7.6.orig
<ehoover> sorry, before "tar -cvf ..."
<ehoover> then it will always create the same sum
#launchpad 2013-11-16
<Wuzzy> hi, I have a problem with translation in launchpad. In the original string, there are 13 spaces at the end. The translated string only needs 6 spaces. But no matter how many spaces I add in my translation, launchpad _always_ appends 13 spaces to the translation. How do I get rid of this behaviour?
<wgrant> Wuzzy: It's not possible to make such translations in the web UI; leading and trailing whitespace is normalized to match the English string, as that's almost always the right thing to do. Why do you need a different number of spaces?
<Wuzzy> Because I am translating an ncurses application in which the number of spaces matters.
<wgrant> Hm, I'd expect the application to implement the padding itself.
<Wuzzy> Yeah I know, this sucks.
<wgrant> Having it embedded in the strings seems somewhat fragile, as it will break all the translations if they need to widen a column by a single character!
<Wuzzy> Yeah I know this sucks.
<Wuzzy> okay then I have to bother the developers of the application instead ... lol
<wgrant> Heh, yeah :/
<wgrant> But normalizing whitespace is usually the sensible thing to do; translators have a bad habit of missing trailing spaces in particular.
<ryanakca> Is there a way to stop receiving PPA related messages for teams you belong to?
<NikTh> Hello , can anyone tell me which e-mail address is used as the forwarded address of @ubuntu.com alias ? The preferred one or the "set as contact" one ?
#launchpad 2013-11-17
<NikTh> How much time is needed for the change of the preferred contact address to take effect ?
<wgrant> NikTh: I'm not sure. @ubuntu.com email aliases aren't managed by Launchpad; they're maintained by a Canonical IS script that just looks at Launchpad users and their preferred addresses. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail is the documentation.
<NikTh> wgrant: Thanks for the answer. What is matters most ? The preferred address in login.ubuntu.com or the preferred contact address in launchpad ? I guess the latest, but I need a second opinion.
<wgrant> NikTh: The latter.
<NikTh> wgrant: Is it necessary to open a question in "launchpad.answers" for the delay or I must wait for 24 hours at least ? What is your opinion ? Right now I have a delay of 4 hours almost.
<NikTh> I have changed the preferred contact address, but some messages still coming in old address. Especially messages from mailing lists where I'm a subscriber with the @ubuntu.com alias.
<benonsoftware> I just want to quickly add that I've been waiting a few days for my alias to change too. :)
<NikTh> benonsoftware: Thank you for the info.
<NikTh> So, the most appropriate will be to wait 24 up to 48 hours before I open a question for "Launchpad itself".
<wgrant> NikTh: Hm, did some document say to open a question?
<wgrant> Again, this isn't Launchpad functionality.
<wgrant> It's a script managed by Canonical's IS team that happens to scrape data from Launchpad.
<wgrant> The wiki page I linked suggests to email rt@ubuntu.com.
<wgrant> The Launchpad team can't assist with this.
<NikTh> wgrant: The wiki page you linked , I didn't read it ,yet. Sorry. I'm going for reading, right now. Thanks.
<wgrant> NikTh: Oh, you've only waited four hours so far?
<wgrant> AFAIK the script only runs daily at the very most.
<wgrant> But some changes can take much longer to happen automatically.
<wgrant> Four hours is nothing :)
<NikTh> wgrant: Thanks for the help.
<arun> wgrant: hello bro are u there?
<arun_> wgrant: are u there brother??
<arun_> hello guys
<arun_> wgrant: are u there brother?
<shadeslayer_> hi, could someone explain https://code.launchpad.net/~netrunner-os/+archive/build-patch/+recipebuild/585780
<shadeslayer_> the version in the PPA doesn't have an epoch
<shadeslayer_> but the one that it's trying to upload should have one
<maxb> shadeslayer_: epochs are kind of weird - they count when it comes to evaluating version numbers, but don't show up in filenames everywhere you might expect them to
<shadeslayer_> yeah
<shadeslayer_> which is just weird
<shadeslayer_> I bumped it to 0ubuntu1.1
<shadeslayer_> since I needed the epoch
<maxb> I think it's likely an intentional decision in order to work better with un-epoched .orig.tar.gz files
<maxb> Though clearly that looks a little on the pointless side when dealing with a native-format package
<maxb> I think the general design idea is that versions should be unique even when ignoring the epoch, and the epoch is only there to force ordering comparisons to behave differently
<shadeslayer_> Got it :)
<lifeless> the epoch is there to fix mistakes, thats all
#launchpad 2014-11-10
<AlexFrolov> hi everyone
<AlexFrolov> i need some help
<AlexFrolov> We try to integrate launchpad authentication to our application. The main idea - when user press log in button he redirects to "log in" launchpad window, then fills fields with login and password, then redirects to confirm launchpad window and after successful login user redirects to our application. Now i use exchange_request_token_for_access_token function, but there is a problem - after confirm page user redirects to page where he can choose his
<AlexFrolov> rights. How can i redirect him to my application exactly after confirm window and get his name in case of successful authentication?
<wgrant> AlexFrolov: You specify the return URL in the normal OpenID fashion. You can obtain the name using the standard OpenID SReg extension.
<dpm> hi cjwatson, welcome back - you told me to re-ping you today if you could have the chance of looking into this: "as per the conversation on RT #74952, would you have some time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/lp-get-ul10nstats/distro-support/+merge/234349 ?"
<cjwatson> dpm: Oh yeah, OK, let me queue that up for this afternoon
<cjwatson> (Was about to lunch)
<dpm> sounds great, thanks cjwatson, and enjoy your lunch
<ehoover> wgrant: the email i have about renewal says to follow the instructions on my project overview page, but i don't see any - do i need to do anything special or do i just go buy the voucher like i did when i first started?
<wgrant> ehoover: You can always head over to https://launchpad.net/~/+vouchers. But which project page are you looking at/
<ehoover> wgrant: the email gave the link to https://launchpad.net/pipelight
<ehoover> i just didn't want to screw anything up, everything seems to be set correctly right now - so changes would be bad ;)
<wgrant> ehoover: Oh, you've changed the license of the project to open source.
<wgrant> Well, someone has.
<ehoover> wgrant: no, it's always been open source
<slackner> ehoover: ah, i remember something - wasn't it necessary to change that temporarily to buy a license ? xD
<wgrant> Technically yes
<ehoover> slackner, wgrant: we didn't have to before ;)
<wgrant> But in LP you need to have Other/Proprietary to get the link to purchase a subscription.
<ehoover> ahh, that makes sense then
<ehoover> hmm, it doesn't want to let me change my billing address
<ehoover> i'll try again ;)
<ehoover> so, it's all right on canonical's end - but on "Merchandise Mania" it won't let me edit the billing address :/
<wgrant> The shop is a little dodgy sometimes... What's it saying?
<ehoover> wgrant: it has the billing all pre-filled in, i cannot change it
<ehoover> should i maybe cancel and try in a different browser?
<wgrant> Can you see a setting in your profile or something?
<ehoover> it doesn't seem to show a profile
<ehoover> on canonical's end there is, but that's all correct
<ehoover> (it shows my old address on the merchant page)
<wgrant> wat
<wgrant> That's a new one.
<ehoover> yeah, let me try in a "clean" browser
<ehoover> ah, i bet it's that it's taking the primary address from the address book
<ehoover> even though that's not the one i selected
<ehoover> hurray!
<wgrant> ehoover: Success?
<ehoover> wgrant: yup, saving the transaction page confirmation number now :)
<ehoover> so, yeah - it's probably sending the primary address instead of the selected address to the merchant ;)
<ehoover> i really like that it uses the extra verification system visa allows you to setup though - you guys are the _only_ merchant i know of that does
<ehoover> wgrant, slackner: looks like we're all setup (expiration date updated on https://launchpad.net/pipelight).  hopefully our repos don't have an interruption in service ;)
<slackner> ehoover: nice :)
<wgrant> The subscription didn't expire for another 5 days anyway. Glad you got it sorted out.
<ehoover> wgrant: really? it said the 11th, i just didn't want to wait until the very last minute ;)
<ehoover> we try to be low maintenance, we just don't always succeed ;)
<slackner> ehoover: no, it said 2014-11-15 ;)
<wgrant> ehoover: I see 2014-11-16
<wgrant> Given my timezone, that means 2014-11-15
<ehoover> eh, well - i misread it then ;)
<wgrant> But misread on the side of safety :)
<ehoover> indeed :)
<ehoover> hopefully it would have reminded me closer to the date if i had misremembered in a less favorable way ;)
<ehoover> better to do it on a weekday during business hours anyway, my credit union can be a giant pain in the ass outside business normal hours
<ehoover> *normal business
<ehoover> "why was my card rejected?" "oh, didn't you know? we sent you a new one in the mail and assumed that the old one should be invalid two days after we sent the new one"
<ehoover> didn't get it until the next day :/
<ehoover> (this happened on a weekend of course, so the next day was a monday)
<ehoover> </rant? ;)
<ehoover> *>
#launchpad 2014-11-11
<dominic1134> having a problem to build a ppa. build process fails with "bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.BzrCommandError: No control file to take the package name from, and --package not specified."  , build log http://pastebin.com/hX7DDRgh
<stiVal> Hello! Is it possible to build multiple packages using ONE recipe in ONE ppa. I am trying to build three packages (not arch dependend) but I just can't find the information on how to tell launchpad (or the bzr-builder) to use three different subdirectories to start building. The project im working on is: https://code.launchpad.net/~open-as-team/open-as-cgw/trunk
<stiVal> well ... two people working in the same thing with the same ideas :-p
<dominic1134> hehe :-D
<wgrant> stiVal: A single recipe builds a single Debian source package. That source package can produce multiple binary packages in the normal way.
<stiVal> If you would have a look at the code, there are multiple directories, three of those have the code and information to build packages (dpkg-buildpackage works inside those directories). they are "meta" "lib" and "gui". Is there any way to tell a recipe to build one of those (and therefor create three recipes to create all three packages)?
<stiVal> the easiest is "meta", which is a package that only holds dependencies
<wgrant> Recipes assume that one branch roughly equates to one source package.
<wgrant> If your branches don't follow that convention, you're going to have a tough time making recipes fit your workflow.
<stiVal> so I should create multiple branches - one for each package?
<stiVal> of get rid of the three packages and just create one package altogether
<stiVal> hmmmm
<nicekiwi> hey, im trying to have a recipe built, but its failing.. any ideas? https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/151218
<stiVal> wgrant: thank you for your input, I will research what to do next!
<nicekiwi> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/190055388/buildlog.txt.gz
<wgrant> nicekiwi: That's a very old question without any recent comments.
<wgrant> What exactly is your problem?
<wgrant> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.BzrCommandError: No control file to take the package name from, and --package not specified.
<nicekiwi> wgrant, well there my build log :/ the package fails to build
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nicekiwi/+junk/hello-packaging/files <- there's no debian/control there.
<wgrant> Your recipe needs to result in an unpacked Debian source package.
<nicekiwi> Ah.. >_>
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<nicekiwi> wgrant, hmm ok.. Ive pushed the debian folder and now a new message im not sure I understand
<nicekiwi> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.BzrCommandError: No previous changelog to take the upstream version from as {debupstream} was used: No previous changelog to take the upstream version from: debian/changelog didn't contain any parseable stanzas.
<wgrant> nicekiwi: debian/changelog's format is invalid. Have you tried building the package locally with dpkg-buildpcakge?
<nicekiwi> wgrant, no. sorry im quite new at this.. following a guide at http://elementaryos.org/docs/code/packaging
<wgrant> Huh
<wgrant> The changelog format there is very wrong, and you shouldn't normally be manually doing that anyway.
<wgrant> One normally uses the 'dch' tool.
<wgrant> And you should always test build locally first.
<wgrant> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ is probably of interest.
<nicekiwi> thats worrying :/
<nicekiwi> wgrant, how do I build debs?
<nicekiwi> locally :/ hmm.. this isent the best place to ask is it..
<nicekiwi> groupon#shameongroupongnome trademark
<nicekiwi> oops
<wgrant> nicekiwi: The packaging guide goes through that. But you'd use dpkg-buildpackage or debuild.
<nickoe> I was just looking at https://github.com/percona/launchpad-bugs-python , it is posisble for the python launchpadlib to fetch  historical bug data? The script I linked only shows the current stats.
<dobey> nickoe: what do you mean exactly? https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html shows everything you can get via the API
<cjwatson> nickoe: you might be looking for the activity collection on a bug
<dobey> that, or expanding search to include old bugs perhaps.
<cjwatson> nickoe: though if you're looking for historical stats about bugs on a given target, I don't think there's a good way to do that; you could get some of it by searching for all statuses and reconstructing things from activity collections, but there's no reasonable way to get hold of bugs that were once on that target and have since been reassigned somewhere entirely different, for instance
<cjwatson> Launchpad itself doesn't keep that kind of information in a convenient form
<nickoe> dobey: I was thinking to plot for example graphs over the number of bugs and their status over time.
<nickoe> cjwatson:  dobey:  Ok, yes I have seen that doc, and I did indeed see that I can get the bug_task one, where I can get the date of the status. So if I could seach a bug for each status then I guess I can query them.
<dobey> nickoe: so you want something like the burndown charts we have in ubuntu?
<dobey> you probably don't need to iterate over the activity in the bug to do a burndown chart, or to graph how long bugs remained open
<dobey> you just need the bug_task and can get the dates and status from that, i think
<nickoe> dobey: mmm, burndown, I don't know that term. But I guess that is waht I would like.
<dobey> nickoe: something like http://status.ubuntu.com/coreapps-13.10/
<dobey> nickoe: where you measure open vs. closed bugs over a period of time up to a milestone
<nickoe> dobey: yeap, exactly something like that. So is the script that can fetch that data somewhere out there to fetch?
<dobey> afaik, yes
<dobey> but i don't know where it is exactly :)
<dobey> cjwatson might know where the status.ubuntu.com stuff lives, though
<nickoe> Thank you so far :)
<cjwatson> I don't know where the code for status.ubuntu.com lives.
<cjwatson> As far as I know, everything that draws graphs of things in Launchpad over time stores its own data over time, rather than expecting Launchpad to store it.
<cjwatson> Of course that means you can only start from now, rather than months ago.
<nickoe> cjwatson: Ok, thank you.
#launchpad 2014-11-12
<jose> wgrant: hey, around? I think I found something that could be classified as abuse
<wgrant> jose: Hi.
<jose> wgrant: mind if I pm?
<wgrant> Sure.
<ki7mt> Hello, is there anyone around that could help me troubleshoot a build failure? ALl goes well on pbuilder, but failes on Launchpad with an error: 'unknown': unknown terminal type.  I can't find anything on this error.
<haniya> login to launcpad get long response
<Laibsch> does LP recognize the github bug tracker?
<Laibsch> I just tried to add https://github.com/blueman-project/blueman/issues/64 as the upstream ticket for #1283303 and it was refused
<dobey> i don't think it does, no
<Laibsch> :-/
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/848666
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 848666 in Launchpad itself "Support GitHub issues as external bugtracker" [Low,Triaged]
#launchpad 2014-11-13
<doctormon> The inkscape project would like to move it's downloads from sourceforge to launchpad because of the disreputable bundling going on at sourceforge. Our downloads are too big however and we need to talk to someone at launchpad about an exception to the upload rule.
 * maxb thinks you'd be better off with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion than IRC for official requests
<doctormon> thanks maxb
<HurricaneHernand> Hi I was wondering if anyone could help me mirror github project onto launchpad
<FailBit> Is Launchpad's bug tracker known to work incorrectly with Abrowser?
<FailBit> oh, never mind
<teward> is it possible to use the bugs mail interface to manipulate series task bugs?
<teward> such that 'karmic' bugs under ubuntu can be manipulated without affecting the other series task statuses for the same bug?
<cjwatson> teward: Yes, start with " affects /ubuntu/karmic/PACKAGE"
<cjwatson> (well, source package)
<cjwatson> oh, hey, https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface#affects doesn't document that
<cjwatson> ... it does now
<cjwatson> teward: sorry, I should have said " affects ubuntu/karmic/SOURCEPACKAGE", without the leading slash there
<teward> cjwatson: thanks
<teward> cjwatson: if a specific bug status can only be set by bugcontrol, then I assume the account the email address is registered with in LP needs to have Bug Control to set that status?
<cjwatson> teward: Right, it uses the same status-transition methods used by the web UI.
<teward> cjwatson: there's no email interface to the sandbox / test instance, is there?  I don't want to work in production for testing, if I can avoid it... worst case i'll just pick two bugs against Karmic and try and edit them both in one email to edit@, but I'd rather not work in production
<cjwatson> teward: I have to run now, but I think you can mail the corresponding address @bugs.staging.launchpad.net
<teward> cjwatson: thanks, i'll test there
<cjwatson> You can certainly try that at least
<teward> cjwatson: indeed, test email sent, if it goes through then we'll know, otherwise meh
<teward> again, thanks :)
<teward> cjwatson: looks like the system is documented wrong - no confirmations are being sent from the email server back to the email sender so there's no evidence of the bug(s) being updated
#launchpad 2014-11-14
<aquarius> Is there any way to find all LP branches which contain a particular file or similar? Later on today at UOS we're discussing the idea of an "Ubuntu touch component store"; something like pypi or npm for Ubuntu QML components, and we're trying to decide how to do the distribution of components. Using LP would be great.
<aquarius> So what I thought was: anyone who wants to distribute a component creates an LP branch and puts an ubuntu_component_store.json file in it
<aquarius> and then we can get a list of all components from launchpadlib
<aquarius> but is there a better way? Can branches be tagged and we can then retrieve all branches with a tag, or something?
<aquarius> I don't think I know enough here to know which questions to ask. But I'd like it to be fast, partially because that's a nicer user experience and partially to reduce load on launchpad!
<aquarius> the idea here is that any person can put a branch of their code on LP, and then somehow get it into an automatically-generated list of "all components" without a person having to approve that change
<aquarius> the best way I can think of to do that so far is for me to create an empty branch as a destination for merge proposals and then they propose a merge from their branch into that one (even though we have no intention of doing it); the list of components is therefore the list of merge proposals to my empty branch. But that's stupid.
<wgrant> aquarius: That's not possible. What's wrong with having people register their branch somewhere, like all other sites?
<wgrant> Automatically registering things is usually a pretty bad idea.
<aquarius> wgrant, that's what I suggested, but the worry is that means building yet another service somewhere, finding somewhere to host it, etc, and others are not keen on it.
<wgrant> Wouldn't you need a service anyway to distribute the list of branches?
<aquarius> so I figured, for iteration 1, since all the code will be in LP *anyway*, it's worth exploring whether we can sensibly tag that code in LP.
<wgrant> There is no way to do that.
<wgrant> And merge proposals will not work.
<aquarius> yeah, that's why I said merge proposals were stupid. :)
<wgrant> how were you intending to distribute the list, if not with a custom service?
<aquarius> use launchpadlib to, say, search for all branches with a "U-C-S" tag. But there is no such search, as you say
<wgrant> Oh, and that doesn't seem ideal for a client to be doing that directly.
<cjwatson> teward: Staging doesn't send mail to the world at large, to avoid amusing disasters, but production should.
<wgrant> aquarius: I'm also not sure how it would be useful. A client could get a list of branches, but wouldn't know anything about what's in them.
<wgrant> Unless it queried every one of them, which would take more than a reasonable number of requests.
<aquarius> it obviously isn't long-term (and long-term the answer is clearly "build a service and host it somewhere"), but it might have been short-term. But you're right about metadata too; I can't get a list of what everything *is* without hitting every branch, which is a colossal no-no.
<wgrant> Right.
<aquarius> at *some* point we have to hit the branch and get metadata from it, but that only needs to happen if it changes, not every time someone queries.
<wgrant> Yep, unless you want each query to take minutes.
<aquarius> making all the branches related to one tracker bug is better than merge proposals, although still a hack.
<wgrant> A pointless hack, since it still doesn't solve the metadata problem.
<wgrant> You need a service either way, so it's a choice between "link the branch to this specific bug" and "enter the branch's name"
<aquarius> something still needs to follow that link and cache the data, sure
<aquarius> but the fact that it is linked is stored in Launchpad rather than elsewhere
<aquarius> that means that the DB can be reconstituted from LP if the upstream service goes away
<aquarius> which is not the case if the fact that the things are linked is stored in the elsewhere service
<wgrant> Sure. Then it's a choice between backing up a trivial volume of data or a revolting hack :)
<wgrant> I'm not seeing any significant benefits in hacking bug linking or merge proposals rather than having a registration form.
<wgrant> And there are serious downsides.
<aquarius> this is why I asked about it rather than just doing it.
<aquarius> I was hoping for, I dunno, branch tags or similar, which don't exist. :)
<wgrant> Sadly not.
<aquarius> wgrant, cheers for the help :)
<aquarius> hm, separate question, which is really a bzr question: can I fetch one file out of a bzr branch on LP without checking out the whole lot?
<aquarius> the launchpad web UI will let me do it, but not, I think, programmatically.
<Peng> "bzr cat" might work?
<wgrant> aquarius: Something like 'bzr cat lp:launchpad/lib/lp/registry/model/person.py' will work, but not terribly quickly.
<Peng> heh
<aquarius> ooh, bzr cat works on lp urls? the help says it needs a filename. Nice.
<aquarius> not worried about speed; I only do it once. :)
<wgrant> What if it changes?
<aquarius> then they have to ping the service again and tell us that it changed.
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<aquarius> unless LP has webhooks for when a new change is pushed to a file? Which I'm fairly sure it does not, but I'm happy to be surprised on this front :)
<wgrant> It does not.
<Fat-Zer_> Hi, I'm trying to contribute to lp:~kicad-developers/kicad/doc. I've bzr branch'ed the repository to localhost, edited and commited changes... now when I try to   bzr push lp:~fat-zer/kicad/doc the uploading process startes the pload from scratches.
<Fat-Zer_> how can I «fork» the repository in github terms, so I can upload only the difference and that create a merge-request?
<dobey> you did fork when you branched it. push it and then create a merge proposal on the web site
<Fat-Zer_> dobey: when I do bzr push lp:~fat-zer/kicad/doc, It's starts to upload from the scratch: the counter states It uploaded over 20MB for a 2-line patch when I despaired and stopped it...
<cjwatson> "bzr push --stacked-on=lp:~kicad-developers/kicad/doc lp:~fat-zer/kicad/doc" should help, I think, although you might have to delete what you've already pushed first
<cjwatson> Actually I think you need to resolve the lp: in the --stacked-on bit yourself, unfortunately
<cjwatson> So "bzr push --stacked-on=bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kicad-developers/kicad/doc lp:~fat-zer/kicad/doc"
<dobey> Fat-Zer_: yes, "bzr branch" doesn't create a remote branch, it pulls it locally, in the same way git clone pulls locally. there is no button on the web site to create a copy of a branch that you then pull from, like github has
<Fat-Zer_> dobey: and how to create a remote branch where I can push to?
<Fat-Zer_> cjwatson: yep that seems done the trick...
<Fat-Zer_> cjwatson: thanks
<mpt> Error
<mpt> Object: <lp.systemhomes.WebServiceApplication object at 0x74ddf10>, name: u'clock-app'
<dobey> error from where?
<dobey> clock app is 'ubuntu-clock-app'
<mpt> I got that when I posted a comment on bug 1388931
<ubot5> bug 1388931 in Ubuntu Clock App "No setting for 12h or 24h clock format any more" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388931
<mpt> No idea why :-)
<dobey> mpt: ah, probably because i originally filed the bug against clock-app, which is a deactivated project
<mpt> Cool, so it
<mpt> it’s a Launchpad ghost
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> mpt: i replied to your comment on that bug too. hopefully my suggestion makes sense and we can do that :)
<mpt> Another symptom of the ghost project: when I click on ubot5’s link I get a 404
<dobey> mpt: ugh
<dobey> mpt: if you click https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388931 now, does it work right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1388931 in Ubuntu Clock App "No setting for 12h or 24h clock format any more" [Medium,New]
<teward> cjwatson: wgrant: i see you both replied to the bug i filed - i'm going to send two known-to-be-invalid emails to edit@bugs to see if it generates the fail responses - one without GPG signature, anotheor with GPG signature but incomplete commands.  if they go through and work, then only two Karmic EOL bugs will be impacted.
<dobey> mpt: i cheated a bit, and deleted the clock-app task, so it /should/ be more reasonable now
<teward> cjwatson: wgrant: looks like the bug i filed about the email interface for bugs is invalid - didn't work yesterday, works today
<wgrant> mpt: You already reported that: bug #1278883
<ubot5> bug 1278883 in Launchpad itself "Bug.default_bugtask should avoid inactive products where possible" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278883
#launchpad 2014-11-15
<teward> is there syntax in the email interface for bugs to apply one comment to multiple bugs, simulatneously?  I.E. when I email edit@bugs.launchpad, I end up providing bug, affects, and status, so that it knows which status to set for which release in Ubuntu for that given source package and bug... but I don't know how to add one comment to all the bugs... is that even possibel?
<wgrant> teward: No, but there's a trick: you can also send a comment that includes commands to NUMBER@bugs.launchpad.net, and Cc it to lots of bugs. But why not use the API for this?
<wgrant> The Ccing to tonnes of bugs strategy was common in like 2007, but we have launchpadlib now.
<teward> wgrant: is there a nice way to do that via the api, or do I need to ultimately code it?
<wgrant> teward: "ultimately code it" being like 4 lines of code.
<wgrant> If you want to close all Karmic bugs, it's extremely complicated.
<wgrant> for task in lp.distributions['ubuntu'].getSeries(name_or_version='karmic'):
<wgrant>     task.status = 'Invalid'
<wgrant>     task.lp_save()
<wgrant>     task.bug.newMessage(content="Karmic is EOL", subject="Karmic is EOL")
<wgrant> Er
<teward> wgrant: geez, that's not hard... oh wait, is that Python?
<wgrant> First line should also have a .searchTasks() at the end.
<wgrant> It is Python, yes.
<wgrant> You can run that directly in lp-shell (though do try API things against staging or qastaging first :))
<dobey> yeah, don't fubar it and change every open bug in lp to invalid. :)
<teward> i was planning on beating staging actually...
<teward> i don't give staging enough pain and punishment :P
<teward> wgrant: and here's where the coding gets trickier - i want to only close New, Incomplete, or Confirmed bugs against Karmic...
<wgrant> teward: searchTasks(status=['New', 'Incomplete', 'Confirmed']) should work.
 * dobey highly recommends https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html
<teward> dobey: it helps when these things are given initially, yes.  :)
<teward> dobey: i should read through it... although nice tidbit: I"m not a python guy by nature.  so if none of you mind me beating staging a couple thousand times i'll be testing against that
<wgrant> Well, staging's down atm for a DB refresh, but qastaging's up.
<teward> wgrant: i wasn't planning on running anything until tomorrow - i have three VMs, two servers, a switch, and my firewall's firmware to update this evening
<teward> wgrant: but if i do decide to work on that today, with login_with(), does it understand `qastaging` as well as `staging` and `production`
<wgrant> It does.
<teward> wgrant: and there's no risk of actually affecting real data by targeting qastaging or staging with the testing of this?  (Just making sure before I ever run this :P)
<wgrant> No, they're separate servers and databases, firewalled from production.
<teward> wgrant: okay, that's good.  i'm going to run this against qastaging on a very small subset of the karmic bugs then - there's only 6 incomplete bugs :P
<teward> hopefully it only hits these 6
<teward> wgrant: via the api, changes are instantaneous?
<dobey> for definitions of instantaneous that depend on your network speed, and whether any errors happened
<dobey> and also possibly if you called lp_save()
<teward> well unless i botched the code...
<teward> dobey: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/teward/5d17e366f2dca158b171/raw/065fd7f2726d42456388200ee33b7ebab8702ce0/launchpad-close-karmic-bugs.py  <-- note: first time working with the API, basically following wgrant's example verbatim
<dobey> teward: move the lp_save to after the message creation
<wgrant> task.status, not task.bug.status
<wgrant> lp_save is fine where it is.
<dobey> of course, that might not fix it
<wgrant> Methods are instantaneous; they don't require a save.
<wgrant> Only attribute changes require a save.
<dobey> true
<dobey> but when reading the code it looks weird with the save in the middle :)
<teward> well, to appease dobey, i'll move the lp_save to the end there.  let me run this again...
<teward> everything else looks fine, though, for the most part?
<dobey> aside from the thing wgrant mentioned, yeah
<teward> mmm... looks like it still didn't do anything
<teward> and net speed here is 105Mbps download, 15Mbps upload, just checked and confirmed
<teward> so IDK
 * teward shrugs
<wgrant> Have you confirmed it found the bugs?
<teward> wgrant: no i haven't - any way to output what it finds?  again, new to the API
<dobey> right, get the list prior to the loop and ensure it's not empty
<wgrant> print on each iteration of the loop?
<teward> god i need to learn this api... >.>
<teward> wgrant: print task.bug.id, or what?  sorry if i'm sounding handholdy, i'm just wholly unfamiliar with the API as it currently stands
<wgrant> Or print task
<teward> that works
<teward> oh, that's why, it didn't find anything...
<wgrant> You may have to explicitly search for "Incomplete (with response)" and "Incomplete (without response)"
<dobey> i've never had to do that for incompletes
<wgrant> Ah, of course, omit_targeted.
<teward> mmm, possibly... still prints no results if i expand the searchTasks(status=[ ... to include that
<wgrant> I didn't think so, but that was the obvious thing.
<wgrant> Give omit_targeted=False
<teward> THERE we go
<teward> now it's giving the 6 bug tasks... it should now work and mark them "Won't Fix" if I did this right...
<dobey> well, i don't even remember why i came back into my office this late now, so later :)
<teward> dobey: see ya, thanks for all the assistance :)
<teward> wgrant: whooo, it works!  thanks again.
<wgrant> Yay.
<teward> how SIMPLE this is :)
<teward> wgrant: only question i have left... is it possible to target a specific package with the API?
<teward> a variant of this script might be executed come EOL times for any nginx bugs against the EOL release.
<teward> (since that's the package i primarily watch)
<wgrant> teward: getSourcePackage(name='nginx') on either the series or the distribution.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html documents the entire API.
<teward> wonderful.  Thanks, wgrant
<teward> and again, sorry for needing the handholding
<wgrant> np, glad you got it sorted out.
<teward> wgrant: at least this can be run against qastaging or staging until i get it doing all that I want it to... that definitely helps a bit
<teward> wgrant: last question - because i'm rusty as all hell with python.  If I want to include line breaks in the message content, is it just \r or \n, or \r\n
<wgrant> teward: Launchpad will cope with either. But one normally uses \n unless on Windows.
<teward> wgrant: ack, thanks
<teward> wgrant: interesting issue - it left 27 bugs in qastaging untouched - i had to wait 5 minutes and run it again and it got the last 27 bugs on qastaging...
 * teward shrugs
<dominic1134> www.openas.org - an open-source Anti-Spam appliance - We're still looking for contributers, volunteers and supporters. Check it out!
<cjwatson> teward: When you retrieve collections of things from the API, they're batched, and the client only fetches the next batch when it needs to.  This can introduce confusion if you're mutating the collection as you go.  If you definitely intend to operate on the entire collection, it can be handy to wrap it in list() to force the whole thing to be materialised on the client in advance.
<lifeless> its also possible that other agents are mutating the list
<lifeless> its a concurrent system and IIRC we didn't get around to implementing the stable batch markers design.
<cjwatson> Right, that too, but when operating on qas and missing 27 items I know which is more likely :-)
<cjwatson> (Apologies for slight incoherency, a small motor vehicle^W^W^Wcat was demanding my attention)
<lifeless> cjwatson: :)
<cjwatson> The irony is we don't even have a cat
<cjwatson> But we do have one extremely determined to adopt us ...
<lifeless> there are worse things
<sergio-br22> hello
<sergio-br22> I'm having problem with versions in launchpad
<sergio-br22> I messed up with one package, the right version was 1.0.2, but it was with 1.8.0... so I changed the changelog for the right version, and now I can't publish
<sergio-br22> ahh, i think I managed to fix that
<blueyed> What terminal are the daily builds running on?
<blueyed> There is a problem with some Vim test: https://groups.google.com/d/msg/vim_dev/x-ZqAWBYfL0/PCt-HaJlCxEJ
<wgrant> blueyed: TERM is unset when the build starts. If you have special requirements, you need to handle them in the build yourself.
<blueyed> wgrant: does this apply to builds in general or only the daily builds?
<wgrant> blueyed: All binary package builds use that environment.
<wgrant> There's no distinction between daily and non-daily binary package builds; only the way the source gets into Launchpad differs.
<blueyed> Hmm. Then I wonder why the vim-daily build fails, but the one for Ubuntu does not. I am using the Debian packaging, where debian/rules is similar, except that Ubuntu ignores some other test.
<wgrant> blueyed: The test wasn't changed recently upstream?
<blueyed> wgrant: good point. It was, but I cannot say really if it is related. Where's the last build log for Ubuntu?
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim
<wgrant> Pick the version you're interested in.
<dominic1134> Hi guys, I'm wondering what anti-spam appliances / gateways you're deploying in a typical business environment? Which features do you use and would you like to have in a typical product like this? We're currently developing a open-source e-mail security appliance and would be happy for your suggestions. See www.openas.org and https://launchpad.net/open-as-cgw
#launchpad 2014-11-16
<dobey_> wow spam bots
<teward> are LP admins able edit the content of bug messages on the bug tracker?
<teward> cjwatson: RE: wrapping everything into `list`, can you explain that a little?  Considering of course I am *not* a python guy :P
<cjwatson> teward: edit> no, only hide messages
<cjwatson> teward: would be easier given a copy of your script
<teward> cjwatson: ack.  then i guess i should probably send this one person a 'friendly' reminder to not swear at people when regressions occur
<teward> s/friendly/civil but stern/
<teward> cjwatson: gimme a sec, I have to finish booting - i'm on IRC on my other computer right now :P
<cjwatson> teward: but I basically mean that if you're doing something like "for task in target.searchTasks():" and intending to iterate over all of them, then "for task in list(target.searchTasks()):" will force the list to be completely fetched up-front
<cjwatson> teward: I'm off to bed, hopefully that will be sufficient information
<teward> cjwatson: yeah that will be, if you want to beat the thing later - https://gist.github.com/teward/7332a713fbfbb3651df4
#launchpad 2015-11-09
<seb128> hey
<seb128> does anyone know when xenial is going to be open for translations?
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^- when you did this for wily, did you run a test copy anywhere?  dogfood doesn't have wily, let alone xenial
<wgrant> cjwatson: No, it can't really go wrong any more.
<cjwatson> I love it when somebody who isn't me says that.
<cjwatson> Let me go find a webop.
<wgrant> In the old days it took LP down for eight hours and inserted tens of millions of rows.
<wgrant> Bit simpler now.
<cjwatson> wgrant: Can you see why ackee.canonical.com::launchpad-production-logs/rosetta/approve-imports.log has been "Lockfile /var/lock/launchpad-translations-import-queue-gardener.lock in use" for ages?
<wgrant> cjwatson: Probably libreoffice, but looking.
<wgrant> https://translations.launchpad.net/+imports/+index?field.filter_extension=all&field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_target=all&batch=75&direction=backwards&memo=255550&start=255475
<wgrant> hi libreoffice
<cjwatson> Will that need to be killed?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> It'll just take a few hours each run.
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> You mean for the opening?
<wgrant> Yes, best to disable and kill.
<cjwatson> Yes
 * cjwatson looks for "gardener" and only finds it in a script-monitor line
<wgrant> That's rosetta-approve-imports
<cjwatson> oh, I guess it's in fact rosetta-approve-imports itself
<cjwatson> I'm assuming that gigantic needs-review queue is something that Ubuntu needs to garden
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Classically Ubuntu's translations people would clean it up, or the LP translations team.
<wgrant> There's a minor problem with that strategy now.
<cjwatson> That neither group exists?
<wgrant> Correct!
<cjwatson> dpm: ^- is there still anyone from your end who might be able to have a look at the translations import queue?
<dpm> cjwatson, I will approve new templates from time to time, but it's been quite a while now that no one has looked at the import queues. It's just too much manual work
<Laney> how long does it for a PPA's reported disk space to drop after deleting packages?
<Laney> if a long time, can someone enable armhf on ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ppa? :)
<cjwatson> Laney: A day ish
<cjwatson> Laney: that's a virtualised PPA, so armhf will go through qemu-user-static; and ~ubuntu-desktop has non-Canonical members, so I can't make it devirt
<cjwatson> are qemu-user-static builds going to be sufficient for what you're doing?  they tend to break with threading
<Laney> Well, I want to test an ffmpeg build, so I'd guess not actually.
<Laney> I could just grab a silo, or use a PPA of mine
<Laney> cjwatson: Maybe https://launchpad.net/~laney/+archive/ubuntu/experimental/+edit ? Or I can grab a landing PPA if you prefer.
<cjwatson> Laney: I'm not in commercial-admins, so can't do it myself.  wgrant may still be around, otherwise using a silo would be simplest
<wgrant> Size bump?
<wgrant> Sure.
<Laney> wgrant: devirt-and-armhf
<wgrant> Laney: Or I could just bump the quota of ~laney/ubuntu/arm.
<Laney> wgrant: If you think ffmpeg is going to survive a build
<wgrant> Oh, that's virt, I see.
<Laney> Or devirt that one, whatever. :P
<wgrant> May make more sense to devirt that one.
<wgrant> experimental doesn't look obviously nonvirt.
<wgrant> arm's quota quadrupled, virt disabled.
<Laney> Cheers!
<cjwatson> seb128: OK, initial steps done from our end, and I've mailed ubuntu-translations-coordinators@ for the next bits.  Will see if anyone answers.
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<sergiusens> cjwatson, hey, I recall a while back that we might get commit message semantics for git to have lp mark bugs 'Fix Commited'
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Certainly not that; LP has never done that even for bzr.  But we should hopefully get links in the not too distant future, which were dependent on some generalising of cross-references that wgrant did a while back.
<sergiusens> oh sorry, right, the automatic Fixed Comitted state change is a tarmac thing
#launchpad 2015-11-10
<aendrew> Hey folks — so, I've copied the packages from another PPA into my own PPA (because I'm wanting them on Trusty and not Precise), and Launchpad's telling me an updated version of Postgres and Postgres-common is available. How do I upgrade my PPA to use that instead? https://launchpad.net/~aendrew/+archive/ubuntu/cartodb-postgresql-9.3/+packages
<cjwatson> aendrew: so, that's telling you that those source package names have a newer version in the primary archive for trusty, which it's worth LP telling you because apt clients will probably prefer the newer version unless explicitly configured otherwise
<cjwatson> aendrew: you'll have to figure out what the nature of the differences between the baseline version in Ubuntu precise and the version you've copied are
<aendrew> cjwatson: What if it's identical otherwise? Can I just tell the PPA to use the newer package somehow?
<cjwatson> aendrew: it may be that they're all backports from later versions, or have otherwise been totally superseded by the version in Ubuntu trusty, or it may be that there are some substantial differences that you'll have to merge forward
<cjwatson> aendrew: if they're identical, you can likely just delete the one from your PPA
<cjwatson> aendrew: PPAs are always based on the primary Ubuntu archive, so there's no need to copy the version from Ubuntu into your PPA
<aendrew> cjwatson: Right. Investigating a bit further, it seems they've made some changes, so therefore I'll just leave-be. Thanks!
<cjwatson> aendrew: but there isn't a straightforward works-for-everyone answer here, you have to look at the source packages
<cjwatson> aendrew: well, you can leave it be, but that doesn't solve the problem of apt clients probably not actually using those packages if they're pointed at your PPA
<cjwatson> aendrew: if there are outstanding differences, the usual answer would be to merge/rebase the changes on top of the latest version in trusty
<aendrew> Right-o, I can probably manage that. Is there a guide to forward-porting changes anywhere? Am super new to LP.
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading if you don't already know the details of uploading stuff directly
<cjwatson> I don't think there's a specific guide to this (unfortunately) - I'd suggest starting by grabbing the source package in precise and the source package in your PPA and using debdiff to compare them, then going through that diff and adjusting/applying it as necessary
<aendrew> cjwatson: Cool, will give that a go! Thanks!
<ki7mt> Hello, quick question. Not sure f this is the right place, but, I have package that requires a backport  from Wily to Trusty, Asciidoctor v1.5.3 to be exact. 14.04 has v1.4.1 which lacks the ability to generate manpages. Is there a way I can enable a backport in the control file for PPA generation?
#launchpad 2015-11-11
<morphis> currently trying to propose a merge for a git repo in launchpad but getting an error "lp:~morphis/libhybris/+git/libhybris-ubuntu is not mergeable into this repository", can someone help to figure out what the actual problem is?
<morphis> cjwatson: can you help me?
<wgrant> morphis: Which repository are you trying to merge into?
<morphis> wgrant: https://code.launchpad.net/~libhybris-maintainers/+git/libhybris
<morphis> https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/libhybris/+git/libhybris-ubuntu/+ref/wip is the branch I want to merge
<morphis> basically just trying it for now ..
<wgrant> morphis: https://code.launchpad.net/~libhybris-maintainers/+git/libhybris isn't in any project.
<wgrant> It's a personal branch unrelated to a project.
<wgrant> The owner should visit https://code.launchpad.net/~libhybris-maintainers/+git/libhybris/+edit and switch it from "Personal" into the libhybris project, which will change the URL and allow merge proposals.
<morphis> so you can only merge into projects?
<morphis> wgrant: thanks, that worked: https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/libhybris/+git/libhybris-ubuntu/+merge/277220
<wgrant> You can only merge between repositories in the same context.
<wgrant> Context being project or package.
<morphis> I see, that wasn't clear for me before
<wgrant> +git is the Git equivalent of Bazaar's +junk.
<morphis> wgrant: there is a lp:libhybris for bzr
<morphis> what is the equivalent for git?
<morphis> as right now it looks like this: https://code.launchpad.net/libhybris/+git
<wgrant> morphis: https://code.launchpad.net/libhybris/+configure-code is the relevant page.
<wgrant> There you can choose the default VCS, and the Bazaar branch and Git repository that get the short name.
<wgrant> The default VCS chooses which list is displayed by default.
<morphis> ok
<wgrant> Git doesn't natively support lp: like Bazaar does, but you can configure it to know about it.
<morphis> wgrant: yeah, that is what I did
<wgrant> Setting the default repository makes "git clone https://git.launchpad.net/libhybris" etc. work.
<morphis> wgrant: lp:libhybris currently is a auto-import branch, what is the way to deal with them when you decide to switch a project over completely to git? they just go away and would probably stay as an upstream branch?
<wgrant> morphis: Well, it sort of fades into obscurity once you change the default, unless someone hits the "View Bazaar branches" link.
<morphis> ok
<sidi> A quick question about copying packages in a PPA and having Launchpad rebuild them from source.. I get the following error message: same version already has published binaries in the destination archive
<sidi> Does that mean that when rebuilding, I *must* select another PPA since identical versions are not allowed?
<sidi> I don't want to just copy the binary packages because I want to make sure they build properly (i.e. no deps changed)
<cjwatson> sidi: right, in any given archive, files of the same name may only exist once
<cjwatson> sidi: if you copied within the same archive and asked to rebuild, you'd end up with pool/main/f/foo/foo_1.0-1_amd64.deb needing to exist twice with different contents
<cjwatson> sidi: so your choices are (a) don't rebuild (b) use a different PPA (c) upload with a different version rather than copying
<sidi> cjwatson, thanks, will go with (c). It'd be awesome to have an option to rebuild and just bump the version number (ppax -> ppax+1) though, would have saved me 30-60 minutes :-)
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/225818700/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-ppc64el.amide_1.0.5-4ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz <- this looks weird
<cjwatson> there are a few known memory corruption issues with the power builders - the incidence is rare but sadly non-zero
<cjwatson> Laney: I've asked IS to investigate in case of obvious dmesg spam, but in the meantime I suggest just retrying
<Laney> cjwatson: Will do - you don't need to keep any state?
<cjwatson> Laney: I've extracted the relevant state, i.e. builder and build start time
<cjwatson> but thanks for checking
<Laney> Nod, okay
<cjwatson> doubt anything else is relevant, I mean it go bang
<Laney> I saw a similar one earlier but I retried that without checking
<Laney> my bad
#launchpad 2015-11-12
<tsimonq2> hi, I have a question about the API
<tsimonq2> I am looking to build an app that scans certain packages in the supported releases of Ubuntu for new versions and if so, then prints a message
<tsimonq2> is there a way in the API to see a package version?
<tsimonq2> I see the entry for Xenial, with it being the current release, but how about implementing Trusty, Vivid, and Wily?
<tsimonq2> if someone could get back to me soon, that would be great. THanks!
<cjwatson> I would suggest using https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#archive-getPublishedSources with order_by_date=True, and work backward until you hit stuff you've previously seen (being aware that you might see the same publication twice)
<cjwatson> trusty, vivid, and wily are perfectly well implemented :)
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: all I see is current_version, what about calling it for those previous codenames?
<cjwatson> current_version on what object, please?
<cjwatson> there is no object with an attribute by that name on the API
<cjwatson> do you mean current_series?
<tsimonq2> this is my current code: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tsimonq2/lububot/master/test.py
<tsimonq2> I have to go now, I will be back in a couple of hours, please let me know
<tsimonq2> thank you
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: use ubuntu.getSeries(name_or_version='wily') etc.
<tsimonq2> ok, thanks
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: that code will be extremely very very very slow on lots of packages
<tsimonq2> hmm pok
<cjwatson> I mean, if you're calling it on lots of packages
<tsimonq2> s/pok/ok/
<cjwatson> many many round trips
<tsimonq2> yep :)
<cjwatson> if it's only a few, that's ok
<tsimonq2> I have a plan ;)
<cjwatson> but if you're intending to check lots of packages, my recommendation above standas
<cjwatson> *stands
<cjwatson> archive.getPublishedSources(order_by_date=True, status="Published") and iterate
<cjwatson> also, you should probably be using status="Published" in any case
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: hmm, what if I wanted to do a lot of packages?
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: any faster alternative?
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: so, for that you're going to need to explain a bit more about exactly what your app is going to do
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: I would like my app(Python) to idle and print the package name when there is an update to a large amount of packages
<tsimonq2> or to that package
<tsimonq2> so when a package gets an update, I want an output
<tsimonq2> similar to queuebot
<sarnold> isn't there a -changes mail list of some sort that publishes updates and new packages?
<sarnold> e.g. https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/trusty-changes
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: so, there aren't currently good solutions that don't involve polling, but if you're prepared to poll every n minutes or something, then I gave you the faster alternative above - archive.getPublishedSources(order_by_date=True) basically tells you about everything recent in the archive, a bit like a fairly stupid RSS feed, and you walk back through it until you reach the thing you last heard of or a date cut-off
<cjwatson> (or, yes, if you're prepared to subscribe to a mailing list as part of this then you can do that, but that's cumbersome from an app
<cjwatson> )
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: but then how would I parse that for the packages that I want?
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: each entry in the collection is a source_package_publishing_history, so you look at the source_name attribute or whatever it's called
<wgrant> It returns a list of entries, and you'd check the package name in each.
<cjwatson> you don't need to "parse"
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> ok
<cjwatson> now, if you're planning for this app to be installed on lots and lots of systems, er, please warn us
<cjwatson> 'cos maybe we want something more scalable in that kind of case ...
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: no, actually I plan on this being an IRC bot
<cjwatson> (and you want status="Published" on that too, so that you don't get entries for things that are superseded etc.)
<cjwatson> right, this should be fine for an IRC bot.  it's what the ddebs.ubuntu.com publishing backend uses to keep up with the archive
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: so I want it to be as frequent as possible updates for that
<cjwatson> and indeed we designed it for that purpose
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: so as I am not that familiar with working with APIs, how would I carry out that task(in code terms)?
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: so maybe source_package_publishing_history.sourcename?
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: or what?
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: but more specifically, when using the docs, how do I use the URLs given?
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: I just lack this knowledge, so if you could point me in the right direction, that would be awesome
<tsimonq2> or anyone else
<wgrant> tsimonq2: https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<tsimonq2> wgrant: thank you
<sarnold> https://bugs.launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+bug/659438 got some spam and fairly impolite replies from users; can this bug be made silent in some fashion? perhaps https://launchpad.net/~tegosfentasio and https://launchpad.net/~jc4 and https://launchpad.net/~ishani-infoware don't need to participate in launchpad any more either (comments 170, 172, 174)
<wgrant> sarnold: Well that's pretty spectacular.
<sarnold> pleasant people all around, right?
<wgrant> sarnold: I've removed the comments, let me know if it continues.
<wgrant> Indeed.
<sarnold> wgrant: thanks!
<wgrant> And all from some innocuous spam.
<sarnold> no kidding; even without understanding ukranian it was obviously spam.. sigh.
#launchpad 2015-11-13
<tsimonq2> wgrant: ok, this is starting to frustrate me, could you maybe tell me the usage of https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#source_package_publishing_history please? Maybe I will finally understand it.
<wgrant> tsimonq2: The usage?
<tsimonq2> wgrant: yes, in python
<wgrant> It's an object.
<wgrant> You can't just "use" an object, you need to do something with it.
<sarnold> ".. and its end-of-life date is April 2015 .." hehe :)
<tsimonq2> sarnold: but then how do I update the python module to devel?
<wgrant> The client requires no updates.
<wgrant> You just pass a different version when you construct the Launchpad object.
<tsimonq2> ok, how?
<tsimonq2> (sorry for asking all of these questions, there is just a large lack of documentation, and if not, it is hard to find)
<tsimonq2> wgrant, sarnold: how would I accomplish what I want to accomplish?
<blr> tsimonq2: reasonably certain that is documented in the launchpadlib getting started section
<tsimonq2> blr: where is that? :P
<sarnold> tsimonq2: there's a bunch of examples here, this might be useful? https://help.launchpad.net/API/Examples
<blr> the link wgrant provided earlier
<tsimonq2> sarnold: nope, as you see above, all I want to know how to do is to call source_package_publishing_history at this point
<sarnold> tsimonq2: it just seemed likely that there'd be a similar API being used on the examples page; it covers a lot of ground, afterall.
<wgrant> tsimonq2: source_package_publishing_history is an API object. You can't just "call" it.
<wgrant> You can retrieve it, and then you can do things with it.
<tsimonq2> well how?
<wgrant> Call methods on it, read its attributes, etc.
 * tsimonq2 throws his hands up
<wgrant> In [2]: [spph.source_package_name for spph in lp.distributions['ubuntu'].main_archive.getPublishedSources(order_by_date=True)[:5]]
<wgrant> Out[2]: [u'gnome-documents', u'nfstrace', u'iagno', u'ebook2cw', u'grub2-signed']
<tsimonq2> ok, for the future, I feel terrible that I don't know a good portion of this terminology. Is there any sort of thing that I should read to help me to just be able to read the docs and go from there?
<tsimonq2> (the docs as in https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel)
<wgrant> Have you read up on REST APIs in general?
<wgrant> The concepts in Launchpad's API are all pretty standard.
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> I should do that
<tsimonq2> wgrant: THANK YOU for FINALLY giving me that information
<cjwatson> I think people have generally found https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib pretty useful as well.
<cjwatson> (as William said earlier)
<tsimonq2> I figured out how to do this, thank you wgrant, cjwatson, blr, sarnold
<sarnold> nice :)
<tsimonq2> well, I have the code I need
<tsimonq2> time to whip up the result
<tsimonq2> actually, I got approval from the Lubuntu team, and this will be a bot that resides in #lubuntu-devel
<tsimonq2> well, gotta go, I will hack on it a bunch and maybe let you guys know when the final result is implemented
<tsimonq2> thanks :)
<sarnold> have fun!
<Laney> Is getting in ~ubuntu-release-nominators still the "right" way for non uploaders to be able to approve bug nominations for Ubuntu?
<keepguessing> I am failing to sign the code of conduct. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13249314/
<keepguessing> This is the first time I am doing it. and may have missed some steps.
<keepguessing> from the logs I see I create a secret key. I am not sure what that means. could anyone suggest?
<sarnold> do you already have a gpg key created?
<keepguessing> sarnold: no. I am in a container. I am not sure how to create a gpg key.
<keepguessing> sarnold: I am finding out how to generate one via google. I will get back if it continues to fail.
<sarnold> keepguessing: your gpg key is a long-lived entity; "in a container" worries me a bit that you may be treating it as an ephemeral thing. You need to create the key, publish the public portion, associate it with your launchpad account, be sure that you can use it reliably, etc etc
<keepguessing> sarnold: I will mount it from outside from the host. I did not know I needed it earlier. Now I do.
<keepguessing> I was trying to understand what the 4 options for the --gen-key was providing. So I googled. I learnt a lot about it from this url. thought if someone is interested they could read this. apart from the gpg gnu page. http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/72581/new-pgp-key-rsa-rsa-or-dsa-elgamal
<keepguessing> sarnold: I was able to sign and create my ppa. But dput hangs while upload a source.changes file while uploading.
<keepguessing> I am behing a proxy server at work.
<keepguessing> would this effect me?
<keepguessing> it fails with connection error 111.
<sarnold> keepguessing: that could be a proxy / firewall; dput supports many methods to connect, perhaps one of the others would work for you? check out the dput.cf(5) manpage for details
<keepguessing> sarnold: the man page does not tell me about the http option.
<keepguessing> sarnold: it says that it exists but does not tell me what other parameters value should be
<keepguessing> like the http server for the upload. [I saw that it is differnt for different protocols] if I use the existing one it fails with 405 for the http
<sarnold> keepguessing: sorry, I don't know what methods launchpad actually support; I use ftp (for no good reason), I know others use scp or sftp.. I can't recall which I've heard that he used, now...
<sarnold> keepguessing: there's a chance the 405 came from your proxy server rather than launchpad; do you have any access to the proxy to suggest different configurations, in the event that the 405 was generated there?
<keepguessing> sarnold: no I do nothave access to it.
<keepguessing> sarnold: I am trying to use sftp now.
<keepguessing> sarnold: but it also hangs.
<sarnold> dang :/ you may need toask admins how to get out of your network, hehe
<keepguessing> sarnold: alright. i am modifying dput's http module to honour the proxy.
<sarnold> woo
<keepguessing> ok I need to know the http url for the http method to work.
<keepguessing> I am not sure what that is.
<wgrant> keepguessing: There is no HTTP upload method.
<wgrant> Launchpad only supports FTP and SFTP uploads.
<keepguessing> wgrant: ah I see.
<keepguessing> wgrant: how can I make it work with a proxy?
<wgrant> keepguessing: If you can't use FTP or SSH through the proxy, you'll need to get your network configuration fixed or use another network.
<keepguessing> wgrant: ok. so ssh is supported? or you mean sftp?
<wgrant> keepguessing: SFTP runs over SSH.
<wgrant> Whereas FTPS is FTP over SSL.
<wgrant> Only FTP and SFTP are supported.
<keepguessing> wgrant: I see. thanks.
#launchpad 2015-11-14
<eosrei> Hi! This is hopefully a simple procedure Q. I found a much older bug report on bugs.launchpad.net than the "popular" bug report. Older report from 2012 has 16 bug heat. Newer report (with three dupes) has 216. I realize I should mark the newer as a dupe, but will that negatively effect the bugheat? Should I not even question what to do? Haha
#launchpad 2015-11-15
<tsimonq2> I am kinda confused, where do the machines from https://launchpad.net/builders come from?
<tsimonq2> and if I can add my own, how?
<tsimonq2> because if I can help out I will
<retrojeff> launchpad will switch from bzr to git soon?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Launchpad's security guarantees rely on the builders being under our control.
<wgrant> Malicious admins could easily compromise any packages built on those machines.
<wgrant> So they're all on hardware maintained by Canonical.
<wgrant> retrojeff: Launchpad supports both Bazaar and Git repositories.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: ok, thanks, just wondered
<tsimonq2> wgrant: because Debian does buildd, I was wondering if Ubuntu had something similar
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> are there any way to the lauchpad recipe run debuild on ./folderX/ instead on ./ ?
<sergio-br2> upstream tarball has not the same structure of the git master branch...
<sergio-br2> changing to dh $@ --sourcedirectory="yabause/" is the dummiest way i guess
#launchpad 2016-11-16
<cjwatson> http://blog.launchpad.net/code/git-to-git-imports
<axino> \o/
<sigmavirus> cjwatson: great work!
<tabletcorry> Hi! I am trying to get a list of all versions of a package from the name of a package, but I can't find anything in the API to do this
<tabletcorry> I can do it in the web UI, but I can't find the equivalent in the API
<tabletcorry> Basically this page, except in API accessible form: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/libreoffice-l10n-ja
<nacc> that's not 'all' versions of a package, though
<nacc> that's all versions published in a series
<tabletcorry> Not sure what you mean by series (new to this), but I am looking for all versions within an arch/ubuntu_release tuple
<nacc> series ~ target in launchpad parlance, the various releases of ubuntu
<tabletcorry> Thats fine. I really only want all the versions in amd64/all trusty for now
<nacc> I'm not sure if there is a more efficient way to do it, but you can do, something like:
<nacc> launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].main_archive.getPublishedSources [I think there is an equivalent for binary packages]
<nacc> and that function takes arguments like 'source_name' (to filter it)
<nacc> and then you'd iterate over the returned objects to extract the data you want
<tabletcorry> Hmm, I haven't been able to get the python library working yet. It seems to explode in python3
<nacc> tabletcorry: i'm using it pretty heavily with python3
<tabletcorry> interesting...
<nacc> tabletcorry: have a backtrace?
<tabletcorry> yup, just a sec. Need to scrub some details
<nacc> tabletcorry: sure
<nacc> tabletcorry: someone else may be able to help better than I, I'm not a LP expert, but have been using launchpadlib quite a bit lately
<tabletcorry> It dies when I try to pip install it https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/wBPXzzm0/
<tabletcorry> One of it's dependencies just plain has invalid syntax for python3 :|
<nacc> tabletcorry: are you on ubuntu now? (just wondering)
<tabletcorry> Uh, yessss, I know where you are going. But I need this to work on osx too
<nacc> tabletcorry: ok :)
<tabletcorry> But that would work for seeing the calls it makes I suppose
<nacc> tabletcorry: let me look at that dep issue
<nacc> tabletcorry: i did fix that in ubuntu, iirc
<nacc> tabletcorry: or suggested the fix, at least
<tabletcorry> Your point is valid though. I can test it on ubuntu, and use tcpdump to borrow the API calls it makes
<nacc> tabletcorry: ok, i htink it's a pip issue, but not sure
<nacc> tabletcorry: per the changelog, upstream added python3 support in 0.13.4
<tabletcorry> 0.13.4 isn't installable in pip for some reason. I noticed that last night
<nacc> tabletcorry: very strange :/
<tabletcorry> Its definitely not in pypi
<tabletcorry> though pypi claims to have 0.13.3, which pip also doesn't see
<nacc> tabletcorry: out of my depth again :) -- but yeah if those versions aren't available, that seems like a pretty big issue; maybe you can contact the upstream lazr maintainer?
<cjwatson> tabletcorry: You probably want Archive.getPublishedBinaries
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks, was going to look that up next
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#archive-getPublishedBinaries
<tabletcorry> cjwatson: could you possibly give me a sample of what a working URL would look like for that endpoint? The lack of examples makes it tricky for a new user to figure out what the variables should be
<cjwatson> And re the lazr.restfulclient python3 bug, that's indeed fixed in 0.13.4, I need to check why that didn't make it to PyPI - I think there was a further set of bug-fixes I was going to release as 0.13.5
<cjwatson> tabletcorry: Can you use launchpadlib with Python 2 instead?  It's well-tested there
<tabletcorry> I tend to just get unhelpful errors: "Object: <DistroSeries u'precise'>, name: u'+archive'"
<cjwatson> And really much easier to use launchpadlib if you can
<tabletcorry> cjwatson: I am in a python3 app, so my hands are tied there
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/API/Hacking has general advice
<cjwatson> https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+archive/primary would be the base URL for the Ubuntu primary archive
<cjwatson> curl 'https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+archive/primary?ws.op=getPublishedBinaries&binary_name=libreoffice-l10n-ja&order_by_date=true' | jq     for example
<cjwatson> but you then need to follow the next_collection_link links, since large responses are batched
<tabletcorry> Thanks for that sample. I haven't seen an API like this before (more used to REST stuff)
<cjwatson> It is allegedly REST, just a fairly weird implementation of it ...
<tabletcorry> I was about to ask what the heck a custom get method was, so without that link I would never have guessed :)
<cjwatson> ws.op specifies the method name
<tabletcorry> Yeah, I don't really want to make this work by hand. I will try checking out the lazr package directly and use it in python if I can
<tabletcorry> hopefully I can get it to be happy in python3
<cjwatson> BTW, reading back, you also don't need tcpdump - you can use the profiling approach in https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#Three_things_to_make_your_client_faster which will dump requests
<tabletcorry> True, that would be easier. But I will leave that as a last ditch, if I can't get the library to work
<cjwatson> I'll try to get to a lazr.restfulclient release soon.  I think the reason I hadn't was that I needed to test my fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/lazr.restfulclient/+bug/1473577
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1473577 in lazr.restfulclient "Python 3.5 test failures" [High,In progress]
<tabletcorry> Its odd that I can't even see 0.13.3 in pip, even though its in pypi
<cjwatson> I think that's because it doesn't declare Python 3 support?
<cjwatson> I bet it would show up in pip2
<tabletcorry> does 0.13.1 declare support? Or is it going back to a null case?
<cjwatson> There was no Python 3 support at all until 0.13.4
<tabletcorry> Sure, just curious why pip will pull 0.13.1, but nothing newer. Its not really important though
<cjwatson> Weird
<cjwatson> It was done by a contributor rather than one of the core Launchpad team, so we dropped the ball a bit on the PyPI upload, then discovered that the port had some problems and wanted to chase down why they weren't caught ...
<cjwatson> Anyway, will try to get it fixed up
<tabletcorry> Thanks for the help! I think I am set now
<cjwatson> Sorry for the awkwardness!
<tabletcorry> At least you have an API :) I was having horrible flashbacks to an HTTP crawl I had to do in the past
<cjwatson> Yeah, we're not quite that bad
<tabletcorry> Hmm, there is another python3 break in 0.13.4's deps
<tabletcorry> lazr.restfulclient imports oauth with is not python3 compatible
<cjwatson> It does, but I think you can get away with that except for the test suite
<cjwatson> That's one of the problems, we have a partial port but it's not enough to run the full test suite, which makes it difficult to ensure that everything works
<tabletcorry> even the basic import "from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad" explodes if you do or don't have oauth
<tabletcorry> so not sure how to get around that
<tabletcorry> may just start using the api directly
<cjwatson> Hmm, how did this work for anyone in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> Oh
<cjwatson> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/179633001/python-oauth_1.0.1-3build2_1.0.1-4.diff.gz
<cjwatson> Apparently oauth works if you shove use_2to3=True into setup.py
<cjwatson> Yep.  So I think you just need to tell pip to use a local fork of oauth with that change
<cjwatson> tabletcorry: ^-
<tabletcorry> yeah, it seems ubuntu did a decent bit of massaging to make it work in ubuntu :)
#launchpad 2016-11-17
<scwizard> when will the site be back up?
<scwizard> oh it already is
<wgrant> scwizard: What did you see to suggest it was down?
<wgrant> Everything looks normal.
<scwizard> "we're in the middle of an update, sorry :( check our twitter for service status"
<scwizard> "or visit our irc channel"
<scwizard> it's fine now lol
<wgrant> Hm, may have just been a random glitch with the appserver that you hit. There's a very minor spike in our error rates.
<wgrant> Let me know if it happens again.
<chatter> allah is doing
<chatter> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> moon is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> stars are not doing allah is doing
<chatter> planets are not doing allah is doing
<chatter> galaxies are not doing allah is doing
<chatter> oceans are not doing allah is doing
<chatter> mountains are not doing allah is doing
<chatter> trees are not doing allah is doing
<chatter> mom is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> dad is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> boss is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> job is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> dollar is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> degree is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> medicine is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> customers are not doing allah is doing
<chatter> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<chatter> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<chatter> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<chatter> light is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> fan is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> businessess are not doing allah is doing
<chatter> america is not doing allah is doing
#launchpad 2016-11-18
<rbasak> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git suggests setting lpme: to "git+ssh://USER@git.launchpad.net/~USER/+git/", which I have.
<rbasak> But then I pushed to lpme:usd-importer, and the branch that appeared didn't have a "Propose merge" button.
<rbasak> OTOH, if I drop the +git, it does have a "Propose merge" button.
<rbasak> This feels inconsistent somewhere, but I don't know enough about the intentions behind the +git thing to say where.
<rbasak> If I drop the +git from my alias, what would that break?
<maxb> Check the wiki again, lpme: as expressed there is intended for personal, not project, repositories
<rbasak> I was unaware of the distinction. This is ugly though. I have to push to something in my personal space to send a merge proposal.
<rbasak> It would be nice to have an alias for that. And if there is one, then it's still ugly if I have to use a different alias depending on what I'm doing.
<maxb> rbasak: I think you've just missed out on a distinction that LP makes
<maxb> There are repositories scoped to your user and a project, and there are also ones scoped to your user and no project at all (intended for ad-hoc experiments)
<maxb> only the first kind will offer the option of creating a merge request
<jarnos> How do you create a merge proposal for a git project https://launchpad.net/ppa-purge?
<cjwatson> rbasak: Right, exactly what maxb said.  Perhaps all the aliases are confusing you ...  You want to push to git+ssh://USER@git.launchpad.net/~USER/usd-importer
<cjwatson> rbasak: I don't like all this profusion of aliases that (notably) the server team tends to use.  I just use lp:
<cjwatson> jarnos: push to lp:~YOUR-USER-NAME/ppa-purge, navigate to https://launchpad.net/~/ppa-purge, pick branch, create merge proposal
<rbasak> cjwatson: the problem is that we consider packages first, and then consider where they're going. Ourselves, to our staging area for experimentation, or to the final place where we intend to keep the repo.
<rbasak> cjwatson: or in the case of usd-importer itself, I have only two places. The master repo, and places for our personal branches before merging.
<rbasak> cjwatson: IMHO, the Launchpad scheme is extremely confusing for these use cases.
<rbasak> Hence my desire for aliases so I don't have to remember the URLs.
<rbasak> And if I do push to +git/usd-importer instead, why should Launchpad stop me from filing a merge proposal against usd-importer? They have common ancestory. git doesn't care. Why should Launchpad?
<jarnos> cjwatson, the link https://launchpad.net/~/ppa-purge does not work
<rbasak> It feels like a trap for me to fall into for no real reason.
<cjwatson> jarnos: It will do once you've pushed something there
<cjwatson> rbasak: The two places in question are, by default, lp:<thing> (or lp:~usd-importer/<thing> in your case I suppose) and lp:~<user>/<thing> - this is uniform
<cjwatson> rbasak: There's an argument to be made that we should open up merge proposals in the personal namespace, but it still leaves open the question of how we'd know from the webapp which repositories are legitimate targets; that's quite an expensive thing to compute.  At the moment we get to say "anything within the same namespace is likely a reasonable target", which is cheap
<cjwatson> rbasak: (It's partly a holdover from Bazaar, but for similar reasons really)
<rbasak> cjwatson: I don't mind having to specify. I realise that this means that project owners won't automatically be able to see personal branches based from them (at least easily), but that's not a feature I've ever used.
<jarnos> cjwatson, are you sure? I doubt the /~/ part of the address at least.
<cjwatson> jarnos: I am sure.
<cjwatson> jarnos: The webapp automatically expands /~/ to /~YOUR-USER-NAME/ .
<jarnos> cjwatson, I pushed by `git remote add jarnos-ppa-purge lp:~jarnos/ppa-purge; git push jarnos-ppa-purge HEAD`
<cjwatson> jarnos: Should work as long as you're logged in, then.  But you can always use https://launchpad.net/~jarnos/ppa-purge instead
<jarnos> cjwatson, the page does not exist.
<cjwatson> rbasak: There is another strong reason why we shouldn't do this right now: unless we add an explicit "fork" action, it would entirely break object sharing between repositories.
<cjwatson> Oh, that's weird
<cjwatson> jarnos: https://code.launchpad.net/~jarnos/ppa-purge does
<cjwatson> I wonder why that only works on the code facet
<cjwatson> rbasak: (which possibly doesn't work yet anyway for usd-importer stuff because there's probably no target default set, but in general ...)
<rbasak> Fair enough for right now, but ultimately that's a (solvable) optimisation problem for Launchpad and should drive long term UX decisions.
<rbasak> shouldn't drive
<rbasak> I do appreciate all the Launchpad git support BTW. This just feels like a painful hangover from the bzr days.
<rbasak> I'm looking forward to trying out the git->git mirror support.
<cjwatson> I don't necessarily agree with you about UX.  I think part of this is simply the wiki page explicitly guiding people in poor directions.
<cjwatson> I would prefer to add an explicit fork action to a repository and then we could tell people exactly where to push.
<rbasak> I don't think it makes sense to enforce different behaviour depending on "location" of a repository. The behaviour could be inferred solely from common ancestory, which can be detected (if difficult to implement given current library APIs)
<cjwatson> It's not difficult to implement for a single pair.  It's, I think, intrinsically very expensive to implement for the full set of repositories hosted by Launchpad.
<cjwatson> Trying to do this is one of the basic reasons why Launchpad's Bazaar support is disastrously expensive.
<rbasak> I don't think that holds true theoretically. It would be a lookup table of commit hash to location. Being hashes, that's quite easy (theoretically) to do in O(log n) time, and you're already using the space. But I accept that it's probably not supported by libraries and any current data structure in a way that makes it easy to implement.
<cjwatson> This is a case where a bit of relatively cheap UX guidance relieves us from the need of an *awful* lot of database support.
<cjwatson> And expensive scanning any time somebody pushes a new repository.
<cjwatson> We don't want to have to insert (or even just scan) hundreds of thousands of rows any time somebody pushes a Linux fork.
<cjwatson> Or, if we stopped at the first thing we'd seen before, then have to work out what to do if the commit is deleted from somewhere else.
<rbasak> I don't think you'd need to.
<rbasak> I'm not saying it's easy.
<cjwatson> I'm saying it's probably possible but IMO not worth it.
<rbasak> But I don't think it's as expensive algorithmically as you're saying.
<rbasak> OK
<cjwatson> And very easy to get wrong - the Bazaar support was done with good intentions
<cjwatson> But has turned out to be a millstone around our necks
<cjwatson> Anyway, I do think that adding explicit-fork will make it mostly not a problem
<cjwatson> (I've also edited the wiki page a bit to try to be less misleading)
<rbasak> Thanks. Yeah, explicit-fork will certainly help.
<rbasak> I would still like something easy client-side though.
<cjwatson> It's not clear how to make object sharing work well without guidance from the path provided by the client.  It would be easy to construct something that appeared to "work" but was very inefficient, both in terms of storage and in terms of clients having to push far too much.
<cjwatson> And of course people can always push to inefficient locations as it stands, but this is why I'm not a fan of an approach that encourages people to just push anywhere and we'll work it out
<cjwatson> We can't deal with that by anything short of magical optimisation, because the first thing the git client does is ask which refs the server has, and then the client decides which objects to push based on that.
<cjwatson> So we don't have any information about commit hashes at that point: we have to use the path.
<rbasak> Oh, I see. I'm not so bothered by upload bandwidth. If Launchpad throws away some of that for deduping reasons after receipt, then I'm fine with that. By "easy client-side" I meant that it'd be nice if the client could send the path without me (as a developer) having to figure it out I think, which I think is separate (and that we might be more likely to agree on).
<rbasak> For users who care about upload bandwidth, they can press a fork button first :)
<rbasak> Or perhaps there should be an API inside git to request a remote fork.
<iliv> is my understanding correct that code import is designed to work with "one app per git repository"? in my case I have snapcraft.yaml files for several major versions of the same app, all hosted in a single github repo. if I want to build snap packages automatically for various architectures I need one git repo per each major version, right?
<cjwatson> That's not correct.
<cjwatson> You attach a snap to a ref, not a repository, so you can perfectly well have more than one per repository (and indeed you can have more than one per ref if you like, which is occasionally useful if you have a reason to build the same snap from different .deb archives).
<cjwatson> Also it doesn't matter for this whether it's an imported repository or one that you've pushed directly to Launchpad.
<iliv> thanks cjwatson. just finished watching your demo of how to do this and still have plenty of questions. unfortunately, documentation on Launchpad isn't very helpful (or I'm looking in all the wrong places)
<iliv> anyway
<cjwatson> I agree we could use better docs here.
<cjwatson> It should be clear enough how to create things if you go to the repository page in LP, pick a branch, and hit "Create a snap package".
<iliv> no offense to you guys, but I find Launchpad's interface rather hard to work with overall
<iliv> just saying
<iliv> ;)
#launchpad 2017-11-13
<JanC> cjwatson: I hope the "enormous BranchRevision autovacuum in progress" isn't something that takes over two weeks?  :)
<JanC> I guess maybe on a weekday solving issues will be easier
<acheronuk> issue with ppa publisher? or just taking longer than usual?
<acheronuk> longer....
<cjwatson> acheronuk: It seems to be running reasonably normally.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: maybe I got used to it being quite quick recently
<acheronuk> not sure lcy01 looks overly healthy either
<cjwatson> I'm about to finish for the day, but running an autostab
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thanks
#launchpad 2017-11-14
<klaxian> greetings. I am getting an "oops" error when trying to login to LaunchPad using the new Ubuntu single sign-on
<klaxian> I can't report a bug because I can't log in
<klaxian> is anyone available to help?
<i336> hi. unusual question! I need to find out how to use the launchpad API (raw HTTP, I don't know python) to query the latest versions of a package group, find what releases it has for different distributions, then list all the files associated with the release.
<i336> more specifically, I want to figure out how to list the distro versions available for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser, then once I've selected a version (ie, by clicking the dropdown next to a distro version), I need to get the file list of all files.
<i336> the reason I need to do this is basically because I'm on an old 32-bit machine. my distribution, slackware, does build chromium for 32-bit, but it doesn't include debugging symbols, and I want to be able to track crashes/report bugs.
<i336> I've been using an old version of chromium, something like 57, for ages now, and I want to upgrade, but I want to write a script to automate the upgrade process so I can be inclined to upgrade more frequently.
<i336> but I can't figure launchpad's API out for the life of me, and as I said before I don't know python, so I need to understand the HTTP API.
<i336> if anyone has any ideas where else I might be able to ask this I'd be happy to hear them
<i336> my current fallback plan is HTML scraping btw
<i336> (yep, the API is that opaque :< )
<i336> oh - clarification, the old 57 version was from an ubuntu PPA. I was trying to explain that I've been successfully running an ubuntu version for a while.
<i336> :<
#launchpad 2017-11-15
<i336> it seems I've been caught in a timezone failure
<i336> so I asked here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/660750
<i336> I'll leave irssi open, feel free to answer either there or here; that said I don't have a notification system, so I'll check back every few hours
<rbasak> "Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: emailing a code review comment.  It was logged with id OOPS-5014c34142512235b399ec82f1577680.  Sorry for the inconvenience."
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-5014c34142512235b399ec82f1577680
 * rbasak is somewhat amused that Launchpad managed to email him about a problem emailing him
<xnox> wgrant, even if we remove all z/vm builders; can we keep like three of them around?
<xnox> wgrant, we may need z/vm builder in launchpad, for livefs builders, for a project we are estimating.
<pivotal> Question about preserving PATH like I do with `debuild --preserve-envvar PATH -sd -b`. Is there a way to ask for this in launchpad?
<cjwatson> pivotal: No.  If you need some particular elements in PATH then you should modify PATH as necessary in your packaging (e.g. debian/rules).
<pivotal> Ok, thanks, will do.  It will be a little repetitive, but at least we have the answer :)
<cjwatson> pivotal: You wouldn't be able to rely on the builder having anything in particular in PATH anyway.
<cjwatson> Other than the obvious things that will already be present when your package is built.
<wgrant> xnox: Not really. Can you explain your requirements in more detail?
<wgrant> Is it just that bootloader userspace installation tools don't like running on different types of block devices?
#launchpad 2017-11-16
<xnox> wgrant, that bit works; faking raw dasd track data -> no solution yet. And some z/vm is currently penciled as required.
<xnox> wgrant, if not in launchpad, it would mean manually setting up and hooking up z/vms to jenkins environments.
<xnox> pain all around.
<wgrant> xnox: There has to be a way to fake that.
<xnox> wgrant, i am escalating that question to ibm.
<wgrant> xnox: How do we manage to produce an image if it's not possible to fake a DASD?
<xnox> wgrant, we produce an image for virtio (scsi) at the moment.
<xnox> wgrant, I have been creating dasd images by hand, in a z/vm out of bound for L1CC until it died.
<xnox> wgrant, and now we are rescoping to produce dasd images proper.
<wgrant> xnox: Is the problem just that loopback devices can't presently emulate the DASD ioctls?
<xnox> wgrant, that.
<xnox> wgrant, and there seemed to be no tool to ~= $ qemu-img convert -> into raw track data. But also pinging ibm if we can somehow not ship raw track data to them.
<wgrant> xnox: The bootloader installer grows a feature that takes ECKD geometry as a file
<wgrant> Or whatever
<xnox> wgrant, i can install eckd bootloader, it has all flags to override everything.
<wgrant> Ah, so it's just the image format?
<xnox> it's just previously they wanted "dd of the /dev/dasda when said dasd is in raw track access mode, rather than normal mode"
<xnox> wgrant, yeah.
<wgrant> xnox: I wonder if that's just to capture the bootloader properly.
<wgrant> Surely the precise ECKD layout of the ext4 volume doesn't matter.
<xnox> wgrant, i wonder if i should pull out hexeditor...
<xnox> wgrant, we do binary patch some of our cloud images to make them bootable....
<xnox> it's not like ibm is going to change ECKD format any day soon
<wgrant> Heh, quite
<wgrant> I think it's certainly worth examining the ECKD layout of the images that you build to see what weirdness exists.
<wgrant> The chance that this can't be handled in userspace on a normal block device seems negligible.
<wgrant> And I'm not going to develop new build scheduling technology just because nobody's spent the day to write that userspace conversion tool :)
<xnox> wgrant, i was hoping to simply keep the devirt builders; and have a livefs build that is devirt and nothing else har har har but yeah, should be doable in userspace.
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, if you have a moment, could you adjust the size of this PPA to e.g. 32GB? https://launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+packages -- Thank you very much
<cjwatson> ricotz: done
<nottrobin> cjwatson: Do you know how do I do a pull/merge request in Launchpad Git?
<nacc> nottrobin: clone a repo, make a change, push to a repo, submit an MP on the web UI
<nottrobin> nacc: could you help me find the URL for that? I've been looking... I want to merge this branch into master https://git.launchpad.net/usn.ubuntu.com/log/?h=add-dockerfile
<nacc> nottrobin: start here: https://code.launchpad.net/usn.ubuntu.com
<nacc> click add-dockerfile
<nacc> nottrobin: then propose for merging
<nottrobin> ah thanks
<nacc> nottrobin: the other UI is the repo, not the Laucnhpad view of the repo (if that makes sense)
<nottrobin> yep makes sense. Thanks.
<nacc> nottrobin: np
<pivotal> Question regarding 3rd party PPA packages: is there a way for one PPA to depend on another PPA package, via the "Build Depends" of debian/control?  We tried adding a PPA repo in the rules file, and it failed.
<nacc> pivotal: the ppas need to depend on each other
<nacc> pivotal: it's in the ppa definition (iirc)
<nacc> pivotal: so when the package builds in the second ppa, it will use packages from the first ppa
<nacc> pivotal: definitely not in the source package itself
<wgrant> pivotal: As nacc said, dependencies on another PPA are a property of the dependent PPA, not of the source package. See the "Edit PPA dependencies" on the PPA page.
<pivotal> Thanks wgrant. Could you share me the link for the one you just specified?
<pivotal> Never mind. Found it. Thanks.
#launchpad 2017-11-18
<TryingToGetSomeR> Looks like everything's back up
<cjwatson> Mostly, but a few things still unhappy.
<cjwatson> Should be back up now.  Let us know if any odd corners seem to not work.
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<acheronuk> publisher gone on holiday? ~4hrs since some stuff built, and not published :/
<acheronuk> or is this catching up from the downtime?
<acheronuk> packages still not publishing in PPAs 8 hrs after they built. :/
 * acheronuk calls the publisher as dead, and calls the morgue
<wgrant> acheronuk: Let me see.
<acheronuk> wgrant: oh, thanks. I was just talking to myself really. did not really expect anyone to be here who could look!
<wgrant> acheronuk: Should be fixed soon. Thanks for the poke.
#launchpad 2017-11-19
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~carlfk/+reportedbugs?orderby=-id&start=0  does that include closed bugs?
<CarlFK> I 'know' I reported a bug about dns breaking in the artsy installer, then marked it as a dupe of some other bug.  I can't find either
<CarlFK> found it... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1717038
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1714167 in netcfg (Ubuntu Artful) "duplicate for #1717038 DNS resolution broken in target within d-i in 17.10 (systemd-resolved and /run)" [Critical,Fix released]
<CarlFK> still not sure why I couldn't find it where I was looking
<wgrant> CarlFK: All bug searches by default exclude closed bugs. You need to do an advanced search to find closed ones.
<CarlFK> wgrant: k - I kinda guessed that.  still had trouble, but meh, edge case
#launchpad 2018-11-13
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> we added a new ubuntu-desktop-minimal task with jibel in the seed + refresh/add metapackage in ubuntu-meta. Laney mentioned a script that apparently needs to be edited to add the new Task but forgot where
<didrocks> any idea?
<didrocks> (where it is/who can edit it)
<cjwatson> didrocks: tasksel source package - something like rm -rf ubuntu-tasks && make ubuntu-tasks, maybe adjust the Makefile to point to the right series first
<didrocks> cjwatson: noted! Having a look. Thanks a lot :)
<cjwatson> I think that's probably the main thing though new tasks can sometimes involve some hunting around
<didrocks> ok, at least, we have it published in the archive and find it in Packages fields in disco, so it's a start
<didrocks> (and adjusting some transition from bzr -> git for some flavors it seems :p)
<tsimonq2> (Hopefully all of them, eventually. :P)
<didrocks> cjwatson: perfect, once everything updated, the new task is present. Thanks a lot
<cjwatson> np
#launchpad 2018-11-14
<kroot> Is there any way I can have this branch auto-import reset? https://code.launchpad.net/~kennyr/connectbot/po-files
<wgrant> kroot: Why?
<wgrant> Unless the submodules have been removed from the upstream repository's history, that won't make any difference
#launchpad 2018-11-15
<kroot> wgrant: Ah, I started a new branch that doesn't share history with the master branch. Would that help at all?
<wgrant> kroot: That would. Bets to create a new import, and specify ",branch=whatever" at the end of the URL
<kroot> wgrant: Ah, ok. I couldn't find the syntax for specifying a git branch. Thanks.
<kroot> The syntax is listed when I go to request a code import. I guess I was trying to change the existing import listing.
<cjwatson> Staff can change an existing code import on request
<cjwatson> (I'm not quite sure why it's restricted - possibly just because it's hard to determine appropriate permissions in some cases)
<cjwatson> But yeah, if it's a new branch rather than just a new URL for an existing branch (conceptually), a new import is best
<kroot> Since the old one failed due to submodules in the history, it never really had anything worth preserving.
<kroot> Thanks to whomever works on Launchpad and Rosetta in particular. It's helped bring my little app to people all over the world.
<wgrant> kroot: I certainly use ConnectBot every day :)
<kroot> Excellent. Hopefully I'll make the experience more pleasant. I'm working on rewriting the UI pieces to be testable. Currently they're too tangled to reason about.
<cjwatson> I switched to Termux a little while ago I'm afraid, but my wife still uses ConnectBot :)
<cjwatson> (But ConnectBot made my life better for a good few years.)
<kroot> Hm, I might have entered some information incorrectly.. for some reason importd is trying to call git-upload-pack on GitHub: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/397634824/kennyr-connectbot-po-files.log
<cjwatson> That's how git fetch works.  But you have a typo, I think
<cjwatson> "connnectbot.git" looks wrong?
<kroot> Maybe I am mixing up the syntax for SSH and HTTPS
<cjwatson> I've removed the surplus "n" and retried the import
<cjwatson> It was a much more prosaic typo than that :)
<kroot> Hah, I see.
<cjwatson> Import succeeded now
<kroot> Suddenly reminded of the Wyzzard from Aqua Teen Hunger Force.
<kroot> or was it Wwwyzzerdd
#launchpad 2018-11-16
<docEbrown> Hey @cjwatson, the lubuntu-dev guys pointed me in your direction.  I have a question RE: the launchpadlib, I believe a recent update to httplib2 has caused some issues.  I have raised a bug in launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/1803558 but the team suggested I run this past you as well.  I'm happy to help on this issue as well.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1803558 in launchpadlib "launchpadlib not compatible with latest version of httplib2" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> docEbrown: proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/lazr.restfulclient/httplib2-compat/+merge/358886 (CC wgrant).  I need to sleep now though
<docEbrown> cool. Good night!
<popey> hello. I am getting an "Uh oh!" when I try and edit a snap properties at https://launchpad.net/%7Epopey/+snap/krita/+edit
<popey> "Technically, the load balancer took too long to connect to an application server. "
<cjwatson> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1793311 describes the problem and indicates a workaround
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1793311 in Launchpad itself "edit snap package page should have a default for " Source archive for automatic builds:"" [Undecided,New]
<popey> aha! Thanks cjwatson
<tomreyn> this looks spammy, should i file abug? https://launchpad.net/~gswv/+archive/ubuntu/save-the-world-on-fortnite-free-codes
<cjwatson> tomreyn: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad rather than bugs for spam reports
<tomreyn> thanks
<tomreyn> next issue: https://i.imgur.com/ehEBxcG.png
<cjwatson> tomreyn: you can't spell "launchpad"
<cjwatson> or a more charitable version of that :)
<tomreyn> oh my, sorry.
<tomreyn> i actually clicked on a link on a launchpad.net page to get there, but i should have noticed it nevertheless
<cjwatson> Must have been a user-provided link
<tomreyn> not sure. the link i clicked on is "Read the full specification" at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/gearman-mysql-udf/+spec/tckhbba54
<cjwatson> That's user-provided, yes
<cjwatson> Good lord that's spammy
<tomreyn> ok, this user is apparently 'special', but my policy is not to attempt to report users who are special, just those who intentionally do harm
<cjwatson> We reserve the right to take action against obviously non-sensible uses
<cjwatson> And that's just the spammer tactic of mixing in legit text with spam text to try to confuse filters
<tomreyn> ok, will report more then
<tomreyn> this is going to take a while longer, maybe more than i have time to spend
<tomreyn> https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Alaunchpad.net+"support+number"
<cjwatson> It's fine to batch them in a single ticket too
<cjwatson> I can go through some of that but I too have finite time :)
<tomreyn> okay, i'll batch some of these,, dont spend your time on it.
<cjwatson> It does take Google some time to catch up sometimes.  I found a search result there that we dealt with on 2018-10-06.
<tomreyn> yes, there are a lot of old cached pages in their index
<tomreyn> which no longer exist live
<tomreyn> goog search / webmaster console might help
<tomreyn> * google
<oSoMoN> I don't remember how to flag comments on LP as spam? https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1300382/comments/19
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300382 in Oxide "input events not being flushed in browser until pressing hardware keys" [Critical,Fix released]
<tomreyn> oSoMoN: i think oyu need to post a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<oSoMoN> thanks, will do
<jelmer> Launchpad appears to be timing out touching bugs, is something going on?
<tomreyn> jelmer: not here. got an example bug id?
<oSoMoN> done: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/676218
<jelmer> tomreyn: OOPS-b170edcc24ec1783ba2dd9ced41cc4da
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-b170edcc24ec1783ba2dd9ced41cc4da
<oSoMoN> it's also timing out for me when searching/editing bugs for the firefox source package
<tomreyn> jelmer: i mean the url you're trying to access
<jelmer> tomreyn: I'm trying to make changes to https://bugs.launchpad.net/brz/+bug/715547/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 715547 in Bazaar ""bzr add" crashed: UnicodeDecodeError in smart_add with ascii codec" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> jelmer, ok. i can't personally look into this but maybe cjwatson can later.
<tomreyn> jelmer: you should probably also report a bug at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tomreyn> (if you can)
<cjwatson> jelmer: wait ten minutes and try again
<cjwatson> known class of issue specifically with updating bugs for which that's the only remedy at the moment
<jelmer> cjwatson: thanks!
<jelmer> mgz: https://ci.breezy-vcs.org/job/brz/job/brz-land/50/testReport/junit/python2.breezy.tests.blackbox.test_log/TestLogErrors/test_log_bad_message_re/
#launchpad 2018-11-18
<X-Rob> By any chance, do the launchpad builder machines NOT have internet access? I'm just trying to build asterisk, which downloads pjsip as part of the build process, and it's failing
<X-Rob> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/398022256/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.asterisk_1%3A16.0.1-1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<X-Rob> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/fZR5rx1X/builderror.txt
<tsimonq2> X-Rob: Right, that's part of Debian Policy, if I recall correctly.
<X-Rob> tsimonq2: Kinda makes sense, as it could potentially change a repeatable build.
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> And, helps with security. :P
<tsimonq2> Anyway, yeah, that's expected.
<X-Rob> I'm just going to bundle the .tar.gz into the package. It seems to work
<tsimonq2> Have fun.
<X-Rob> thanks, tsimonq2. Hopefully I won't need to ask any other silly questions 8)
<tsimonq2> If you have any questions, feel free to come back. :)
<X-Rob> I won't leave, as this is my learning experience changing from rpms and mockbuild to dpkgs and sbuild.  So spying on OTHER questions will hopefully avoid me needing to ask other foolish ones.
<tsimonq2> Awesome :)
<tsimonq2> X-Rob: You might want #debian-mentors, #packaging on OFTC and #ubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-motu on freenode as well.
<X-Rob> Thanks, tsimonq2
<X-Rob> Aaaah. I was wondering what MOTU was.  There's already a voip team in Debian-land who look after this, and I did ping them in their channel on OFTC about this.  Not knowing about the policies of version-upgrading in Debian/Ubuntu-land, I thought I would just let them sort it out.
<X-Rob> Now, to see if my build builds!
<X-Rob> Success. Thanks!
<tsimonq2> \o/
<acheronuk> git push webhooks are borked again
<cjwatson> thanks, have asked for a restart
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thanks. do we have an ETA on some maintenance on this and and LP git generally? Kubuntu relies quiet a lot on this to just work for our git packing and CI
<cjwatson> acheronuk: William and I are at an unrelated sprint this coming week, but we're hoping to make progress on some mitigations once we're back from that
